#ubuntu-de 2011-01-31
<Tjong> Hier zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie man den Output der Wine da so in der Konsole manchmal rumspammt in eine Datei speichern kann? ^^ weil "wine test.exe > log" nicht funktioniert 
<zeitsofa> Tjong: wine 2>&1 1> logfile.txt
<Tjong> Ja ich habs grad auch gefunden, war halt &> statt >
<Tjong> danke ;)
<zeitsofa> Tjong: immer ganz davon abhängig welchen kanal man da umbiegen will/muss :)
<Tjong> Inwiefern?
<Tjong> Hab mich mit dem Thema irgendwie noch nie so wirklich tief beschäftigt, halt nur ein bisschen soviel wie ich dachte dass es reichen würde um es sinnvoll zu benutzen :P
<eternal> stupid people
<eternal> stupid people
<zeitsofa> eternal:some problems?
<eternal> yes
<zeitsofa> eternal: this is an german chan only - so please write in german :)
<eternal> stupid people
<Tjong> nein du musst das so schreiben: "dumme Leute" 
<eternal> stupid people
<Tjong> stupid people, nix deutsch :P
<eternal> stupid people
<Midas3> habe hier lucid lts mit wine1.2 und versuche fear 2 zu installieren. der installer bricht ab, an der konsole werden zwei dlls angemeckert, msvcp71.dll und mfc71.dll. ich habe 'winetricks vcrun2003' ausgeführt, die dateien liegen im wine dir wo sie hingehören
<Midas3> außerdem in winecfg auf native umgestellt. hat nicht geholfen
<Midas3> sprich, die dateien werden trotzdem noch angemeckert
<tm> Loki^: kann es sein, dass du probleme mit deiner verbindung hast?
<bullgard4> Welche elementaren Kommandos verwendet die Laufwerksverwaltung/ Disk Utility (palimpsest), um zu einer Ausgabe zu kommen wie : "Laufwerk ist funktionstüchtig"?
<sash_> bullgard4: hoechstwahrscheinlich ueber eine abfrage der smart-werte. auf packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gnome-disk-utility sieht man auch, dass eine abhaengigkeit auf libatasmart besteht
<bolder> moin
<breaker313> moinsen
<breaker313> hat jemand eine idee: Ich habe einen mini pc mit einem frisch installiertn 10.04 LTS und fast alles läuft 100% ... habe den PC per HDMi an den Fernseher angeschlossen... lediglich der Sound per HDMI funzt nicht.
<bullgard4> sash_: Vielen Dank.  --  Das wird wohl die wesentliche Quelle sein.
<bullgard4> ,hdmi? breaker313
<shetlandpony> Sorry bullgard4, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hdmi
<breaker313> blöde Frage: HDMI als Schnittstelle beim Fernseher ist bekannt, oder?
<breaker313> meine damit nicht Deine Frage, sondern meine ;)
<bullgard4> <ubottu>	breaker313: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin 
<breaker313> Jep, das habe ich schon gemacht und HDMi in allen möglichen Kombis versucht einzustellen, tut aber trotzdem nicht
<bullgard4> breaker313: Ja. Aber es reicht ja nicht, nur den Begriff zu kennen, um Deine Frage zu beantworten.
<breaker313> ich weiß das es an meinem Notebook funzte, aber am Mini PC jetzt nicht
<Deem> ,funzen?
<shetlandpony> Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<breaker313> Deem: funktioniert
<Deem> danke =)
<bullgard4> breaker313: Du solltest versuchen, Deinem Ubuntu-Rechner eine Fehlermeldung zu entlocken und diese dann hier posten.
<breaker313> mh, gute idee ... aber auf der grafischen Oberfläche wir keine Fehlermeldung angezeigt... wo muss ich schuen? /var/log/messages ?
<bullgard4> breaker313: Eher weniger. Du könntest '~$ amixer' eingeben. Aber das ist ein Klopper/Dinosurier. Und wenige Ubunteros können die Ausgabe intelligent interpretieren.
<breaker313> bullgard4: ich habe was gelesen bzgl. aplayer -l , dort wird aber keine Fehlermeldung angezeigt bzw. ich sehe es nicht ...
<bullgard4> breaker313: Das ist ein einfaches Analysewerkzeug. --  Meine Schlußfolgerung: Dann liegt der Fehler nicht im Einzugsbereich von aplayer.
<Midas3> moin. könnte mir jemand mit fglrx freundlicherweise sudo ls -al /usr/lib/libGL* in ein nopaste packen?
<k1l> sudo braucht man nicht bei ls
<Midas3> ah, macht sinn
<sysdef> Midas3: s/macht/ergibt/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that midas3 meant: ah, ergibt sinn
<tm> Midas3: was würde dir das bringen wenn ich dir ein " ls -al /usr/lib/libGL* " in einen nopaste setze?
<Frickelpit> tm: glück und zufriedenheit ;)
<mgolisch> dann weiss er wo dein symlink hinzeigt
<mgolisch> :)
<Midas3> genau mgolisch
<Midas3> und ich wüsste die user permissions
<tm> Midas3: und was ist wenn wir nicht die gleiche version von ubuntu nutzen? ;)
<mgolisch> was ist dennn das problem=
<Midas3> wurscht
<Midas3> @tm
<Midas3> mgolisch: moment
<hardcore> wie kann man sich denn nur die depends anzeigen lassen von einem paket?
<mgolisch> apt-cache depends 
<Midas3> mgolisch: das ist das problem: http://pastebin.com/rAV0itXG
<Midas3> es ist definitiv eine permission sache. nur wo ist die frage
<Midas3> tm: hast du fglrx?
<hardcore> mgolisch: thx ;o)
<hardcore> das war das einzigste was ich nicht probiert hab apt-cache :D
<tm> Midas3: beantworte mir meine frage und zwar vernüftig, ansonsten kannste infos von mir knicken ;)
<Midas3> habe ich tm
<mgolisch> gibts die komischen devices die er da oeffnen will?
<Midas3> mgolisch: danke das war der entscheidende hinweis
<Midas3> permissions des kartendevices stimmten nicht
<Midas3> wenn mans sich im nopaste ansieht sieht mans eigtl auch sofort :)
<mgolisch> fragt sich nur warum
<tm> und ich stell mir mal die frage, was mein paste (arbeit) hätte dazu beitragen können...
<Midas3> tjoa, eigtl habe ich 'nur' fglrx gepurged, radeon genutzt und dann via synaptic fglrx wieder installiert
<mgolisch> hat wohl irgendwas vergessen
<mgolisch> ich wuerd annehmen das installiert irgendwelche udev rules fuer die brechtigungen
<Midas3> ah direkt mal reppen
<Midas3> g
<mgolisch> die fehlen wohl oder
<Midas3> mom tel
<Midas3> nope es gibt keine regel. frage ist ob sie einfach fehlt
<bullgard4> Wo findet man eine Beschreibung der Grub error codes? Die Behauptung in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB: "Grub Manual {en} - mit Beschreibung der Grub Error-Codes (in Kap. 14.3)" ist falsch.
<Gamoder> Ich habe folgendes Problem: gvfsd belegt 143 MB Ram, was kann ich dagegen machen?
<Gamoder> (tendenz steigend, ca. 0,1 MB höher alle 10 Sekunden)
<Gamoder> sorry, fc
<rumpe1> Gamoder, hmm... gvfs ist das gnome virtual filesystem... für eingebundene medien und so
<rumpe1> ich würde mal sagen: medien aushängen(?)
<Gamoder> Bringt nichts (oder nur unmerklich viel)
 * LetoThe2nd würde mal nachschauen, ob da a) irgend so ein lustiger wine-thumbnail-irgendwas-service läuft und b) ob das ding halt cache/buffers voll macht _oder_ obs wirklich ram belegt. im ersten fall - sch*** drauf. :-)
<Gamoder> Aja, totem-video-thumbnailer und evince-thumbnailer toben sich aus ... dabei hab ich extra .thumbnails auf read-only gesetzt, weil die früher schon einmal Amok gelaufen sind ...
<mgolisch> bullgard4: was ist da falsch?
<LetoThe2nd> dann haben wirs ja.
<Gamoder> ok, hab das in Nautilus umgestellt, aber der Speicher bleibt belegt
<bullgard4> mgolisch: Die Aussage: "Grub Manual {en} - mit Beschreibung der Grub Error-Codes (in Kap. 14.3)"
<Gamoder> So ... prozess gekillt und er kommt nicht wieder? Naja, egal
<mgolisch> bullgard4: ah
<k1l> bullgard4: 1. google mal nach grub errorcodes. 2. sind angaben bezügliche des wikis ein anliegen für #ubuntuusers oder den im obeneren teil verlinkten diskussionsthread
<mgolisch> naja schreib das halt in diskusions thread zu dem artikel
<bin4ry> hi zusammen
<bin4ry> habe hier eine alte feisty fawn installation, die ich upgraden will. Jedoch ist keiner der repository server erreichbar, weil dir sicherlich nicht mehr gepflegt werden. Gibt es denn überhaupt noch aktive feisty fawn repos bzw. ne mäglichkeit von feisty aus zu upgraden?
<k1l> bin4ry: aiaiai, da bist du aber ganz schön spät dran
<k1l> bin4ry: da du jede aktualliesierung durchgehen müsstest würde sich eine aktuelle neuinstallation anbieten. 10.04.1 als LTS version z.b. wenn du nicht so oft aktualisieren möchtest
<BuZZ-T> bin4ry: es gibt den letzten Stand des Feisty Repositories noch, ja
<mgolisch> old-realses.ubuntu.com oder so
<bin4ry> k1l: ja, ich weiß. Ich muss jedoch darauf zurück greifen. Gibt es da noch möglichkeiten? Evtl. in sources-list einfach anstelle von feisty eine andere distro eintragen?
<mgolisch> releases
<BuZZ-T> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ Feisty
<k1l> BuZZ-T: aber da sie seit oktober 08 nicht mehr gepflegt werden ist das keine wirklich alternative
<mgolisch> hast du da viel selbst installiert? ich wuerde einfach neu installieren
<BuZZ-T> bin4ry: aber ich würde auch das empfehlen was k1l gesagt hat. Feisty ist 7.04, du müsstest auf 7.10 und dann auf 8.04 upgraten, und erst dann kannst du auf 10.04 upgraden
<BuZZ-T> s/upgraten/upgraden/
<bin4ry> hmmm
<shetlandpony> buzz-t meant: bin4ry: aber ich würde auch das empfehlen was k1l gesagt hat. Feisty ist 7.04, du müsstest auf 7.10 und dann auf 8.04 upgraden, und erst dann kannst du auf 10.04 upgraden
<bullgard4> k1l: Von welchem "oberen Teil" redest Du?
<k1l> bin4ry: um aktuell zu werden müsstest du 7.04->7.10->8.04   und dann auf 10.04 mittels lts upgrade. aber das dauert erstens ewig und ist bei der art der änderungen sicher auch mit problemen verbunden
<bin4ry> ja ich verstehe. Nun viel ist nicht neu installiert. Das ist lediglich eine 32-bit version, die ich in einer vmware nutze (mein host is 64 bit), um shellcode und ein paar exploits zu schreiben. Ich brauche halt eine 32bit-plattform. Zusätzlich sind ein paar optionen deaktiviert, die das OS etwas "unsicherer" machen, um die exploits zu testen
<k1l> bullgard4: schau mal oben rechts auf der wiki seite. da sind tabs. einer heuss diskussion
<bin4ry> darum wollte ich nicht unbedingt neu installieren, damit ich diese einstellungen beibehalten kann, aber der aufwand steht wohl nicht in einem gesunden verhältnis
<k1l> *heisst
<bullgard4> k1l: Gefunden. Danke.
<k1l> bin4ry: ich würde einfach eine lts version (10.04.1) nehmen. da hast du auch länger ruhe mit upgrades
<bin4ry> ok
<bin4ry> ein trick (der eine neuinstallation umgeht) ist, einfach in der /etc/apt/sources.list alle vorkommnisse von archive.ubuntu.com in old-releases.ubuntu.com zu ändern (falls man die main server nutzt). Dann findet feisty wenigstens wieder ein paar server
<k1l> iso ziehen und in vmware installieren geht zig mal schneller als da jetzt rumzubasteln und 4mal das ganze runterladen der updates und installieren
<k1l> bin4ry: ja er findet server, aber die daten dort sind seit okt. 08 nicht mehr aktualisiert worden
<bin4ry> ok
<bin4ry> kil: ich werde kurzfristig erstmal die old-releases server nutzen, um erstmal meine arbeit zu erledigen und später dann deinen weg verfolgen und gleich auf eine aktuelle lts upgraden
<k1l> bin4ry: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen?highlight=old%20releases
<bullgard4> mgolisch: Habe ich gemacht.
<bin4ry> k1l: ah da stehts ja genau so, wie ichs auch gemacht habe. Danke für die info
<bin4ry> ach noch eine frage: lohnt es sich die 10.10 zu installieren oder lieber die lts version?
<bin4ry> arbeite mit der maschine nicht allo zu oft produktiv. Nur ab und an mal für kleine hacks - mehr nicht
<Technikfreak> hey wie kann cih ein absh script autoamtisch starten über /etc/rcN.d/
<k1l> bin4ry: aber nochmal. es ist dringend davon abzuraten diese zu benutzen, da es gar keine sicherheitsupdates mehr gibt. ein neuinstall auf eine aktuell supportete version ist hier deutlich vorgeschlagen
<tm> Technikfreak: indem du ein script dafür anlegst - würd ich jetzt mal so in meinem jugendlichen leichtsinn schreiben ;)
<Technikfreak> ja aber wo trage ich das ein
<Technikfreak> dass es autoamtisch startet
<tm> Technikfreak: schau mal ins wiki unter dienste, da müßte etwas dazu stehen
<Technikfreak> thx tm
<Fuchs> ,dienste? Technikfreak 
<shetlandpony> Technikfreak, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Technikfreak> thx @all
<Technikfreak> das echt viel besser als ein forum deshlab wird irc auch nciht sterben -g-
<BuZZ-T> bin4ry: musst du wissen, die neuere Version hat (*tada*) neuere Versionen der Pakete, die LTS Version wird länger unterstützt
<leszek> hi
<koegs> oh gott, der technikfreak... du solltest dich zumindest hier bemühen ordentlich zu schreiben :)
<Technikfreak> -g-
<menace> Hi, ich habe eine fehlgeschlagene ubuntu installation. Er findet einige Pakete nicht (eigenes Repo, ist aber okay, und ein Paket ist kaputt) und macht daher ein scoring. Soweit ja noch okay. Aber *danach* kommt ein ERROR: 65280 65280. Kann damit einer etwas anfangen?
<tm> <-- nö
<don0rism> dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 65280?
<don0rism> sowas?
<menace> nein, nur ERROR:, aber koennte sein, dass es daran liegt, ja.
<k1l> ,away? don0r|awy 
<shetlandpony> don0r|awy: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<menace> also ERROR: 65280 65280
<k1l> menace: welches ubuntu? wo kommt dieser error? etc.etc.etc
<k1l> menace: mal die iso auf fehler überprüft? kam bei der installation fehler?
<menace> ubuntu 10.04, beim installieren aller system pakete
<menace> das ist die installation
<menace> es ist ein image das ich in einer virtualbox installiere :)
<k1l> menace: noch mehr infos, die wir wissen sollten?
<menace> Ich verwende neben den Ubuntu-standard-repos noch ein eigenes repo, woraus pakete installiert werden. da gibts zum teil fehler. wie ich das löse, ist mir bekannt, ich hatte solche Fehler schon. nur trat da diese Fehlermeldung noch nie auf. deshalb bin ich verwirrt. Also, keine Fehlermeldung ala "ERROR: <integer> <integer>\n"
<tm> ,away? don0rism 
<shetlandpony> don0rism: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<k1l> menace: dann wirds wohl an deinem repo liegen
<k1l> weil im ner normalen iso funktioniert die installation unter vbox
<menace> das weiss ich auch, dass die normale Installation funktioniert :-) Ich dachte bloss, es koennte einer der anwesenden zur fehlermeldung in dem kontext auch eine hilfreiche anmerkung machen, die bei der fehlereinkreisung hilft :D
<dreamon> Wenn jockey keine Hardware anzeigt.. (was es aber normalerweise tut, sollte nvidia-current anzeigen) woran könnte das liegen?
<k1l> menace: erzeugt denn vbox die fehlermeldung? oder der installer? oder oder oder. so wäre es reines raten
<bullgard4> Wie kann man in Synaptic ein Filter "Defekte Pakete" einschalten?
<Frickelpit> unter bearbeiten -> defekte pakete reparieren
<bullgard4> Danke!
<bullgard4> Ich bin mit einer Live-CD unterwegs. Der Prozess whiptail verbraucht jetzt 96% der CPU-Zeit. Ich kann ihn abschießen. Wer könnte ihn aufgerufen haben? Die Abhängigkeit ist init > apt-get > sh > dpkg-preconfigu > whiptail.
<rumpe1> man →whiptail  is a program that will let you present a variety of questions or display messages using dialog boxes from a shell script. 
<bullgard4> rumpe1: Das habe ich auch gelesen, bevor ich hier postete. Das ist mir aber reichlich abstrakt.
<rumpe1> hm?
<rumpe1> wird wohl ein konfigurationsdialog im rahmen der paketverwaltung sein
<rumpe1> aber 96% cpu klingt nach bug ^^
<Fuchs> auf gut Deutsch: da wartet im Hintergrund eine Frage darauf, dass sie beantwortet wird. Vermutlich eine von der Paketverwaltung, im Stile von "moechten Sie die Konfiguration von $foo ueberschreiben" 
<rumpe1> oder was heißt "cpu-zeit"?
<don0rism> du meinst die zweite spalte von links?
<don0rism> neben Command?
<nox24> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit PDF Dateien in odt umzuwandeln?
<don0rism> du meinst die zweite spalte von links?
<k1l> ,pdf? nox24 
<shetlandpony> nox24, PDF ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bullgard4> rumpe1: "CPU-Zeit" verwendet das Programm "top" um die prozentuale Auslastung der CPU mit Rechenzeit zu bezeichnen.
<don0rism> man top
<rumpe1> lol
<don0rism> suchen nach cpu time
<don0rism> Total CPU time the task has used since it started.
<don0rism> sollte ähnlich der uptime des systems sein ..evtl. ... zumindest nicht länger ;)
<bullgard4> rumpe1, Fuchs Nun taucht der Prozess whiptail nicht mehr auf. Das Repositorium scheint vorübergehend in Unordnung gewesen zu sein. Ich konnte nun das Paket smartmontools laden und installieren ohne Fehler.  --  Danke!
<nox24> @ k1l und shetlandpony: man kann zwar mit OpenOffice Draw PDF Dateien importieren und bearbeiten aber nicht als odt abspeichern. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit? Die andere Programme unter PDF Wiki können das nicht
<Frickelpit> ,bot? nox24
<shetlandpony> nox24: ich bin ein bot ;p
<nox24> achso ;)
<k1l> nox24: was ist mit pdftotext?
<y0_> hu
<y0_> hi
<y0_> ^^
<bullgard4> y0_: Dafür gibt es den Kanal #test.
<zmijunkie> Hallo ... hat jemand einen Tipp für einen sftp-fähigen Editor ... jedit käme - so denke ich - schon in Frage
<sash_> zmijunkie: filesystem mounten, jeden editor nehmen, den du willst.
<sash_> zmijunkie: sshfs user@host:/pfaf/zum/ordner /pfad/zum/mountpunkt
<nox24> k1l: hab eine Website gefunden die es problemlos macht, allerdings muss man seine Emailadresse angeben wohin dann der Link zum Download angegeben ist: http://tinyurl.com/y9tfce
<shetlandpony> nox24's tiny url: Zamzar - Free online file conversion
<nox24> vorallem das Format und Bilder des PDF werden erhalten
<nox24> ist aber eine kommerzielle Seite, nur als HInweis
<kultviech> woran könnts liegen das maverick kein dvd-laufwerk mehr erkennt? im bios ist es vorhanden (ide port 1). in /dev fehlen auch die hda einträge
<bullgard4> kultviech: Maverick nennt sie doch /dev/sdX
<kultviech> auch die ide?
<k1l> kultviech: seit 9.04 iirc, sind alle ide auch sdX genannt
<kultviech> naja, da hab ich auch nur sda1 sda5 als einträge
<k1l> das sind partitionen.
<Frickelpit> kultviech: was steht denn in deiner fstab?
<Frickelpit> wobei
<kultviech> da steht auch nur die hd-partitions drin, aber daran solls nicht liegen
<kultviech> komisch ist das das cd vorhanden ist, ich kann auch von der livecd aus starten
<mgolisch> gibts ein /dev/sr0 bei dir?
<mgolisch> das sollte das erste cd/dvdlaufwerk sein
<kultviech> ne gibts
<kultviech> nicht
<kultviech> in der laufwerksverwaltung find ich einen pata und einen sata-controller, da wird auch kein dvd angezeigt
<KojiroAK> Kann man in OpenOffice in Lucid den Strich unterhalb des Briefkopfes einfärben?
<apollo13> KojiroAK: frag im openoffice channel, die kennen sich im normalfall mit sowas aus
<KojiroAK> apollo13: In #openoffice ist gerade mal noch einer ausser mir. Sind die nach Libreoffice gezogen?
<apollo13> KojiroAK: die sind afaik nicht auf freenode; schau mal im openoffice/libreoffice wiki nach
<apollo13> dort sollte der channel stehen
<KojiroAK> apollo13: In #libreoffice sind ein paar.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> namd
<PBeck> hi
<bullgard4> Das hatte ich ja noch nie! Die Aktualisierungsverwaltung fragt mich, ob ich eine Microsoft-Eula (für TrueType Core fonts for the Web [für Tomboy]) unterzeichnen möchte. 
<Fuchs> Ist keine Supportfrage. 
<Fuchs> Die TTF stehen nunmal unter deren Lizenz und die muss akzeptiert werden, wenn man das installieren will. Ergo akzeptierst Du, wenn Du diese installieren willst, sonst nicht. 
<nox24> bullgard4: versuch mal es ohne akzeptieren zu installieren
<nox24> bei mir ging es auch ohne zu akzeptiere bullgard4
<jokrebel> .oO( es ging halt die Aktualliesierung weiter ohne akzeptieren - oder es gehen _tatsächlich_ dann auch diese Fonts obwohl man abgelehnt hat? )
<jokrebel> -l -e … omg 
<fornext> habe nach diesem Artikel ""http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KVM"" kvm/qemu eingerichtet. Wenn ich jetzt eine Maschine mit kvm starte, geht zwar alles, aber es ist sehr langsam. Z.B. bleibt die Ubuntu-Installation seit 30min in der Sanduhr stecken. Die unterstützung im Bios ist enabled. as könnte falsch laufen?
<fornext> kvm -smp 2 -hda ubu10.04.1-amd.img -cdrom ../ISO-Images/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso -m 1024 -boot d
<fornext> Auf dem Host läuft 10.04.1
<fornext> ebenfalls die 64bit version.
<fornext> virsh connect qemu:///system ergibt keine Ausgabe, obwohl es nach dem Wiki Connecting to uri: qemu:///system lauten soll.
<bullgard4> nox24: Tatsächlich! ich habe nicht akzeptiert. Ich habe zweimal auf "Forwar" geklickt. Später gab die Aktualisierungsverwaltung aus die Meldung: "setting up tombox." Allterdings habe ich noch nicht neu gebootet.
<bullgard4>  /s/x/y/
<bullgard4>  s/x/y/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant:  /s/y/y/
<bullgard4> hehe
<jokrebel> aha
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich weiß nicht, ob Tomboy nun keine TrueType-Fonts mehr darstellt.
<nox24> bullgard4: achso, bei mir bezog sich die Eula nur auf den ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<nox24> da ging es ohne akzeptieren bullgard4
<nox24> aber hab den ttf-mscorefonts-installer eh seitdem komplett entfernt weil ich es nicht brauche
<bullgard4> nox24: Die Notiz, die ich mir von der meldung gemacht habe, lautete: "TrueType cor fonts for the Web."
<tuxampol> Wie macht man Progr. ausfindig,die etwa 17% CPU Last im Idle beanspruchen?
<bullgard4> Hast Du schon 'top' probiert?
<jokrebel> tuxampol: mit top?
<tuxampol> ne noch nicht
<bekks> ps aux
<philipp_> hallo!
<philipp_> wie kann ich den java path adden? im moment funktioniert "java" auf der kommandozeile nicht
<philipp_> habe sun-jdk und jre installiert
<BuZZ-T> komisch, java sollte in /usr/bin liegen, das sollte im PATH sein
<BuZZ-T> philipp_: was sagt which java ?
<bullgard4> philipp_: "funktioniert nicht" ist keine präzise Aussage. --  Fehlermeldung?
<philipp_> which java sagt nichts und java meint, das programm waere nicht da.
<philipp_> Habe es aber eignelich ueber das software center installiert. Wird da auch als installiert angezeigt.
<philipp_> also sun-java6-jdk und jre
<philipp_> muss man noch was anderes installieren als jdk/jre? neustart hat auch nix geholfen
<fornext> bin jetzt soweit, dass das UbuntuLive-System in der kvm-Umgebung bootet und auch flott läuft. Allerdings ist die Maussteuerung sehr abgehackt. Weiß jemand wie man das beheben kann?
<philipp_> wo muesste es denn auf der festplatte gelandet sein, wenn es tatsaechlich installiert wurde?
<bullgard4> philipp_: '~$ which java; /usr/bin/java' bei mir. Findest Du bei Dir eine Datei /usr/bin/java?
<tuxampol> jokrebel in der Systemüberwachung "schlafen" alle Prozesse ,weshalb dann der hohe idle?
<philipp_> nein, gibt mit j nur jockey und join
<philipp_> in /usr/bin/
<philipp_> bei der installation gabs aber keine fehlermeldung oder so.
<Fuchs> philipp_: nein, aber mit update-alternatives muss man noch den symlink setzen
<Fuchs> ,java? philipp_ 
<shetlandpony> philipp_, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> eigentlich sollte das automatisch passieren, aber wenn man halt mehrere Versionen hat ... ein JRE gleichzeitig zu einem JDK ist sinnlos
<philipp_> oh? was von beiden soll ich denn loeschen?
<philipp_> will eigentlich nur ausfuehren. soll ich das jdk loeschen?
<Fuchs> willst Du programmieren? 
<Fuchs> dann brauchst Du das jdk eigentlich nicht
<Fuchs> aber update-alternatives wird auch so nicht schaden
<philipp_> nee, das jdk habe ich eigentlich nur installiert, weil das jre ja nicht tut.
<philipp_> du meinst "update-alternatives java"
<Fuchs> jap, da Du nicht programmierst ist ja javac egal 
<philipp_> nanu, habe gerade nochmal das software center aufgemacht und jetzt sind angeblich beide wieder nicht installiert
<philipp_> habe jetzt nochmal das jre installiert, diesmal bekomme ich sogar einen fortschrittsbalken, anstelle eines sofortigen "fertig installiert"
<philipp_> nee, irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
<philipp_> es tut zwar so, als waere es installiert, aber irgendwie installiert sich doch nichts.
<Fuchs> sicher? 
<philipp_> wenn ich dann wieder nachschaue wird es wieder als nicht installiert angezeigt und ich kann wieder auf installieren klicken.
<Fuchs> installier es mal auf einem Terminal
<Fuchs> dann kann man Fehlermeldungen lesen
<philipp_> heisst es da auch sun-java6-jre?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<philipp_> ah, super. lief ohne fehler durch und ich kann es auch direkt von der kommandozeile per java aufrufen :)
<philipp_> vielen dank fuer die hilfe! :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> Du koenntest Dir noch ueberlegen auf launchpad den Fehler zu melden
<philipp_> ja, werde ich mir mal anschauen.
<philipp_> ich wuensch euch noch einen schoenen abend! machts gut!
<Fuchs> gleichfalls, danke
<Tiefflieger> Hi, habe eine Textdatei, in der sowohl mit utf-8, als auch mit ISO-8859-1 und ISO-8859-15 die Umlaute vermurkst sind. Die Datei wurde von CVS geladen. Also gibts 3 Möglichkeiten: 1) Die Datei liegt schon vermurkst im CVS 2) Die Datei wird beim auschecken vermurkst 3) Die Datei hat ein anderes Encoding als die oben genannten. Ist das soweit richtig?
<Tiefflieger> Und es gibt doch ein tool, das das Character Encoding zu erraten (sic) versucht, wie heißt das nochmal? Habt ihr irgendeinen anderen Tip, wie ich das Problem eingrenzen kann?
<Tiefflieger> Um die Datei mit den verschiedenen encodings zu öffnen, habe ich in der Konsole "gedit --encoding ISO-8859-15 Tool.java" etc verwendet
<bekks> Die Datei wurde wurde vermurkst eingechecked :)
<bekks> Kann ja auch zB mit Windows erstellt worden sein.
<bekks> Und dann ist das alles kein 8859 und auch kein utf8
<Tiefflieger> Ich dachte, Windows hätte 8859? Ist 8859 nicht das Microsoft-Pendant zu utf-8 *grübel*? Was wäre es denn dann für ein encoding?
<Tiefflieger> Habe mich gerade per ssh mit dem CVS - Server verbunden. Per vi sieht die Datei auch schon vermurkst aus. Das liegt dann aber wohl daran, daß mein eigenes lokales encoding, nämlich utf-8 dafür hergenommen wurde?
<bekks> Ja, möglich.
<Tiefflieger> schei? encoding :-/
<bekks> Windows hat 1251 oder 1252.
<bekks> Dein Encoding ist vermurkst :)
<Tiefflieger> :)
<Tiefflieger> das war tatsächlich ein Fragezeichen, ein Witz sozusagen...
<dreamon> N'Abend. Meine Fensterrahmen sind weg. Wenn ich metacity --replace mache sind sie wieder da .. nach reboot wieder weg. 
<Tiefflieger> bekks: Die ausgecheckte Datei ist auch in 1252 und 1251 murks. Eine Idee, wie ich das richtige Encoding herausfinde? 
<bekks> Spontan nicht, nein.
<Tiefflieger> schade, trotzdem danke :-)
<dreamon> Hei bekks
<bekks> moin dreamon 
<rumpe1> dreamon, vielleicht hilft das: in gconf-editor (alt-f2 run gconf-editor) navigate to /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager and change compiz to metacity
<dreamon> rumpe1, Danke. compiz-gnome nachinstalliert.. schon ist alles da.. DAnke
<jokrebel> gn8
<dreamon> n8
<rumpe1> dreamon, hm... dann hat also lediglich compiz "gefehlt"?
<dreamon> rumpe1, Ja, das hatte ich deinstalliert.. weil nvidia Treiber nicht ging.. und auf nouveau umgestellt hatte.. Nun hab ich nvidia wieder hinbekommen und die Rahmen waren weg
<rumpe1> hmm... klingt nach bug
<rumpe1> hatte ich auch schonmal, habs quick&dirty über autostart gelöst
<dreamon> rumpe1, bei Nvidia?
<rumpe1> dreamon, kA ... hab auch nvidia, weiß aber nicht mehr, wie ich den fehler produzieren konnte
<dreamon> Ich hab alles über synaptic was nvidia anbelangt deinstalliert.. und dann nivida-common installiert.. danach konnte ich dann mit Jockey installieren lassen. Mußte die Xorg über recovery erstellen lassen und noch 2mal xorg.conf löschen oder so.. und plötzglich gings wieder ..hurra
<iob> gibts ein spiel welches man nutzen kann um die 3d karte zu testen und welches sich gut mit touchpad spielen läßt? 
<bekks> glxinfo
<Fuss-im-Ohr> iob: chromium nehm ich immer zum testen her, könnt mit dem touchpad lustig sein
<iob> Fuss-im-Ohr: hab grad freedoom gespielt, glaub das hat zwar kein 3d, aber war sehr lustig =) man und die original artwork war doch besser
<Fuss-im-Ohr> wenn sich das banner schon nicht sauber dreht hast keine 3D unterstützung
<iob> chromium ist aber schon nen spiel und kein browser oder?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> neverball könnt auch spass machen mit dem touchpad
<Fuss-im-Ohr> das spiel
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sudo apt-get install chromium-bsu
<iob> mhm chromium rennt, aber mit 10 fps :( damn ati 
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dann wirst wenig spass haben mit deinem 3d
<iob> jo, hab das ubuntu grad frisch installiert, bin mir nicht sicher ob man da noch nachhelfen kann
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dann wohl eher sudo apt-get install teeworlds
<ring1> ati unter linux ist doch meist crappy oder hab ich das falsch in erinnerung
<iob> ist nen notebook mit ner radeon....
<iob> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650
<Fuss-im-Ohr> iob: kannst ja mal die treiber auf der ati hp probieren
<brot> Fuss-im-Ohr: argh.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ja mei, was soll ich sagen, ich schau beim kauf halt schon auf die graka....  *duck*
<Fuss-im-Ohr> iob: kannst nur probieren, ohne gewähr natürlich
<Fuss-im-Ohr> bei nvidia nehm ich immer die von der hp
<brot> iob: nicht einfach auf die homepage gehn und dann den treiber installieren
<iob> meine letzte linux erfahrung ist halt 4 jahre her, da war ati zwar auch schon blöd, aber man kann ja nicht damit rechnen das die in 4 jahren nix dazu lernen :)
<bekks> Haben sie nicht.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> iob: ;)
<brot> iob: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx probieren und wenn das nicht funktioniert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<iob> danke, ich bookmarke mir dsa mal für morgen :)
<iob> heh und mein altes notebook mit funktionierender nvidia graka hab ich grad für 180 euro verkauft =)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> urgs
<iob> naja, wenn alle stricke reissen, windows 7 ist uach noch auf dem rechner hier :L)
<iob> war ja (zum glück?) mit im preis dabei :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> na dann hoffen wir mal das deine fps noch besser werden  ;)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> bei 10 fps vermute ich aber fast das die 3D unterstützung noch fehlt
<Fuss-im-Ohr> oder noch nicht aktiv war
<iob> ist nun auch nich so kriegswichtig, sound läuft, wlan läuft, touchpad läuft
<brot> iob: wenn du experimentierfreudig bist kannst du auch nen neueren kernel und das xorg-edgers ppa ausprobieren. die radeon-treiber machen grad recht große fortschritte, also merkt mans da wenn man die aktuellste software einsetzt
<Fuss-im-Ohr> naja, die effekte sind schon auch angenehm
<iob> wenn ich was in 3d spielen will muß ich wahrscheinlich eh rebotten ;)
<iob> och, das ist nen notebook, ich glaub das es schon gut ist wenn der desktop kein 3d nutzt, laufzeit und so :;)
<brot> ich hab in meinem desktop ne 3850, da funktioniert enemy-territory schon gut - xbmc und desktopeffekte sowieso :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> das mit den grossen sprüngen höre ich auch schon seit jahren....
<iob> wie ist das eigentlich bei ubuntu, apt-get installiert das alles richtig etc? weil ich auch noch so nen grafisches frontend habe... ist egal was ich nehme ?!
<bekks> ?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> iob: die games schon
<iob> ich kann auch auf anwendungen > ubuntu software center gehen ... aber das scheint irgendwie was anderes als apt-get zu sein
<iob> jedenfalls wollte apt-get eben grad das ich den cache update
<iob> und das software center hatte vor paar stunden schon 150 updates eingespielt
<Fuss-im-Ohr> apt-get ist umfangreicher, bzw kann man gezielter installieren, allerdings muss man schon wissen was man will
<bekks> apt-get ist ein frontend für dpkg, das software-center ein frontend für apt-get
<Fuss-im-Ohr> du könntest dir auch noch zusätzliche quellen mit ins boot nehmen, solltest du risikofreundlich sein
<iob> ok, das beantwortet meine frage, ich hab also nur eine anwendung und verschiende frontends
<iob> Fuss-im-Ohr: ne, ich glaub ich will erstmal sehen wie weit idh ohne "risiko" komme. wie der typ aus lethal weapon schon sage "ich bin zu alt für diesen scheiß"
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ein kind ist in jedem!
<iob> :)
<ravenclaw> abend
<iob> aber das ist echt der hammer wie alles automatisch erkannt wird, mein notebook dunkelt sich sogar automatisch ab und ich glaub beim zuklappen geht er in irgend ein suspend
<Fuss-im-Ohr> jup und hoffen wir mal das er auch wieder aufwacht ^^
<iob> mhm
<iob> das hat vorhin nicht geklappt
<iob> aber ich hab ihn auch mitten im software update zugeklappt: )
<Fuss-im-Ohr> das dauert zt schon mehrere sec
<Fuss-im-Ohr> argh
<iob> danach hatte er irgend eine kernel panic :)
<ravenclaw> ich hab eine 2TB große AES verschlüsselte platte (ohne luks, glaub mit 7.10 erstellt), und seit neuinstall mit 10.10 kann ich es nicht mehr entschlüsseln, habt ihr eine idee was ich probieren kann ?
<iob> sudo apt-get update aktualisiert alle pakete?
<bekks> iob: Nein.
<bekks> apt-get update zieht alle neuen Paketlisten.
<iob> mhm, womit aktualisiere ich alle pakete, dist-upgrade?
<ravenclaw> apt-get upgrade
<reberboot> ich hab ne frage wo ich nich so ganz weiß inwieweit ubuntu damit zu tun hat; mein rozter macht irgendwie komische faxen aber keiner meiner nachbarn kommt in frage weil keiner da is...http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2024 is der log von dem router die letzte ip natürlich weg
<bekks> Dein Ubuntu hat nichts damit zu tun.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-01
<esing> hi
<esing> wie kann ich nochmal alle dateien aus einem ordner in den nächst höher gelegen ordner kopieren? 
<esing> cp * ../ ?
<bullgard4> Welche hdparm-Optionen sollte ich verwenden, um zu prüfen, ob Hardwarefehler auf meiner Partition /dev/sda7 sind?
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich auf der Kommandozeile die Komponente "universe" freigeben?
<serenity> universe ist eigentlich eine Paketquelle
<serenity> ,universe?
<shetlandpony> Sorry serenity, ich weiss nichts ueber universe, ich assoziiere aber Spiele Master_of_Orion_2 damit
<serenity> "Universe - Community maintained software, i.e. not officially supported software. "
<serenity> das ist in der Paketquelle drin
<bullgard4> serenity: Ja, ich möchte diese Paketquelle freigeben. Ich arbeite gerade auf einer Live-CD. 
<serenity> was meinst du mit freigeben?
<bullgard4> serenity: Wie macht man das auf der Live-CD?
<tm> bullgard4: nur mit einem editor deiner wahl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<bullgard4> serenity: "freigeben" bedeutet: "In einen Zustand versetzen, so daß es benutzbar ist."
<serenity> ah, du willst sie freischalten, also nutzen können
<serenity> dann folge tms link
<serenity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<serenity> alternativ
<bullgard4> tm, serenity: Danke! 
<bullgard4> Wie kann man in allen Inhalten von Nautilus > Rechtsklick auf einen Dateinamen > Notes nach einem Suchwort suchen?
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> gt jokrebel !
<breaker313> hi *
<bullgard4> Wenn man keinen speziellen Schalter angibt, führt badblocks einen "read-only test" aus. Wie kann badblocks heraubekommen, ob ein Sektor beschädigt ist, wenn es einen read-only test ausführt? 
 * jokrebel vermutet über unstimmige Prüfsummen.
<emryz> guten moin zusammen
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ah! Sehr gut! --  Danke!
<bullgard4> 'badblocks -n' weist einen "non-destructive read-write mode" Disktest an. Was zerstört dieser Test nicht im Unterschied zum  "write-mode test" 'badblocks -w?
<bullgard4> s/-w/-w'/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: 'badblocks -n' weist einen "non-destructive read-w'rite mode" Disktest an. Was zerstört dieser Test nicht im Unterschied zum  "write-mode test" 'badblocks -w?
<bullgard4> 'badblocks -n' weist einen "non-destructive read-write mode" Disktest an. Was zerstört dieser Test nicht im Unterschied zum  "write-mode test" 'badblocks -w'?
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: die daten auf der hdd
<jokrebel> cu
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Ich stelle mir vor, daß die Autoren das Lesen der Daten eines Sektors und anschließende Schreiben derselben Daten auf diesen Sektor als "non-destructive" bezeichnen. --  Danke!
<Lunex> hi beisammen. ich hab versucht auf nem netbook den intel gma grafik treiber zu aktivieren und jetzt will der xserver nimmer. könnte mir jemand helfen den wieder auf vesa modus zu stellen damit ich zumindest wieder ins gui komme ? danke schonmal ;)
<TheInfinity> Lunex: wie hast du die treiber denn zu aktivieren versucht?
<Lunex> TheInfinity in der xorg conf eingetragen
<TheInfinity> dann trag sie doch wieder aus?
<Lunex> jetzt hab ich ihn von der console auf vesa zurück geändert
<Lunex> aber kireg bei "startx" immer noch einfach blackscreen :(
<TheInfinity> hast du davor irgendwelche sachen manuell installiert?
<Lunex> yo
<TheInfinity> urgs.
<Lunex> weiß aber die commands nimmer :(
<TheInfinity> die sind auch egal, nur WAS hast du da installiert? und wie?
<Lunex> irgend so nen rep von google code das angeblich die gfx probs mit diesem netbook lösen soll
<TheInfinity> ein apt- repository?
<TheInfinity> oder einfach nur irgendeine datei irgendwoher aus den weiten des netzes?
<Lunex> yo erst das rep hinzugefügt und dann mit apt-get
<TheInfinity> wunderbar. dann schmeiss das wieder raus
<TheInfinity> kann man in /etc/apt/
<Lunex> hmm stimmt
<Lunex> seh ich da was ich zuletzt hinzugefügt hab ?
<TheInfinity> nein.
<TheInfinity> aber du solltest bei jeder fremdquelle genau wissen wofür sie ist. sonst deaktivieren.
<Lunex> yo das is wohl mein problem. ich weiß inzwischen wie ich sowas installier aber hab letztendlich keine ahnung was ich da genau mach wenn ich den anweisungen folge :(
<Lunex> ich werd das ding einfach nochmal aufsetzen, is eh fast neu
<TheInfinity> ist einfacher, ja.
<Lunex> danke aber für die hilfe !
<TheInfinity> und denke 2x darüber nach wenn du fremdquellen hinzufügst
<TheInfinity> die dinger sind nicht ungefährlich
<Lunex> naja das prob ich dass dieser **** intel gma nicht beschleunigt laufen will
<TheInfinity> einfach alleine schon deshalb weil sie zur virenverteilung genutzt werden können
<Lunex> und das wär schon recht...
<Lunex> <TheInfinity> einfach alleine schon deshalb weil sie zur virenverteilung genutzt werden können <- echt jetzt ?!
<TheInfinity> was für eine karte hast du denn?
<TheInfinity> Lunex: natürlich. wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen einem programm und einem virus?
<TheInfinity> ,fremdquellen? Lunex
<shetlandpony> Lunex, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Lunex> ok thx, dachte dass das nicht so ernst is bei ubuntu
<Lunex> <- noob, ja
<TheInfinity> Lunex: haben bislang noch nicht viele leute ausgenutzt, yep - aber man sollt deswegen trotzdem nicht gedankenlos alles hinzufügen was sich nicht wehrt ;)
<Lunex> Prozessor: 	Intel Atom N455 / 1.66 GHz
<Lunex> Grafikkarte: 	Intel GMA 3150
<Lunex> das is die graka
<Lunex> (...) alles hinzufügen was sich nicht wehrt ;) <- es wehrt sich doch ^^
<TheInfinity> welche ubuntu version nutzt du?
<Lunex> 10.10
<TheInfinity> und welches laptop ist das?
<Lunex> meine ubuntu erfahrung ist zur zeit so. falls was nicht geht googlen und das was da steht ins terminal hacken (bevorzugt anwerisungen von ubuntusers.de/ubuntu.com )
<Lunex> dell inspiron mini 10
<TheInfinity> Lunex: prinzipiell auch richtig, aber man sollte verstehen was man da ins terminal haut ;)
<Lunex> ich lerne so schnell es geht ;)
<TheInfinity> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository - du meinst vermutlich das?
<Lunex> yupp das wars !
<Lunex> das führte dazu dass der xserver nimmer wollte bei mri
<TheInfinity> welches inspiration hast du denn genau`
<Lunex> http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/gen/Notebooks/laptop-inspiron-10/pd.aspx?refid=laptop-inspiron-10&s=gen Inspiron Mini 10 bzw 1010
<shetlandpony> Lunex's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vpnt8f
<TheInfinity> Lunex: grundsätzlich läufts wohl hierrauf hinaus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<TheInfinity> Lunex: ist aber nicht ganz trivial, der treiber ist n bissl verbuggt.
<Lunex> ah versteh ich das richtig, dass es ansich von haus aus laufen sollte ?
<TheInfinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks - scheinbar nein.
<Lunex> hmm
<Lunex> der anleitung bin ich eben gefolgt und in diesen mist rein...
<TheInfinity> Lunex: notfalls mal xorg log genauer anschauen
<Lunex> yo der meinte dass er kein display findet...
<TheInfinity> das ist nicht die finale fehlermeldung :)
<Lunex> das scheint dann ja wohl ein treiber problem zu sein...
<Lunex> ah ok
<Lunex> wie teste ich denn ob die beschleunigung oder eben vesa aktiv ist am besten ?
<TheInfinity> Lunex: glxinfo
<TheInfinity> wenn dort unter direct rendering: yes steht hast du aktive 3d treiber
<Lunex> ok danke !
<TheInfinity> ,bot? Lunex
<shetlandpony> Lunex: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Lunex> gut zu wissen -_-
<Lunex> jetzt hab ich mich grad voll zum affen gemacht oder ^^
<Lunex> ja reinstall läuft, wenns ok wär würd ich mich nachher nochmal melden falls ich es nicht hinkriege...
<thetobe49> Wenn ich bei Compiz einen Hintergrund wähle, wird dieser nicht aktiviert, sondern der Hintergrund "malt" das Bildschirmgeschehen nach
<TheInfinity> Lunex: ach, glaub mal, du hast dich für n neuliging sehr gut angestellt. ich hatte anfangs auch 20 (ja wirklich) fremdquellen drin
<TheInfinity> Lunex: man lernt halt erst so nach und nach dass linux wirklich n bissl anders ist ;)
<thetobe49> Wenn ich bei Compiz einen Hintergrund wähle, wird dieser nicht aktiviert, sondern der Hintergrund "malt" das Bildschirmgeschehen nach. Ich möchte pro Arbeitsfläche ienen eigenen Hintergrund.
<mpathy> Hi Ihr! Kennt jemand ein gutes Ticket-System, das nicht OTRS heißt, nicht zu komplex ist und wenn möglich nicht auf Perl passiert? :)
<mpathy> Python bevorzugt, aber PHP ist auch ok
<sysdef> papier
<mpathy> Sollte mehr in Richtung Support (Anfragen etc.) gehen als in die Richtung Bugtracker (für Software)
<dAnjou> trac?
<dAnjou> obwohl trac suckt
<dAnjou> redmine vllt
<dAnjou> und das is nich ubuntu-bezogen
<mpathy> dAnjou: Naja deswegen meinte ich nicht Richtung Bugtracker
<mpathy> dAnjou: Dann mach mir nen Vorschlag, wenn ich sowas auf meinem Ubuntu Server installieren will, ich am besten nachfragen kann ohne das es offtopic wird
<mpathy> Bei #otrs sagen sie einem wir sind die besten, etc. :)
<sysdef> mpathy: fuer intern und feste kunden nutzen manche eGroupware und das troubleticket-management + infolog
<sysdef> selbst in debian  ist das in den repos veraltet, lieber von der seite ziehen wenn interesse
<apollo13> mpathy: OTRS und ja ich hab gelesen was du geschrieben hast
<mpathy> apollo13: Ja ich weiß, jeder sagt OTRS, aber ich finde es für normale Zwecke sowohl im Client als auch im Adminbereich zu überladen für das was man eigentlich braucht. Und nen Plugin schreiben wenn Perl dahinter steckt? Davor programmier ich mir lieber selber ein Ticketsystem in Django :)
<mpathy> Bei mir ist es halt so, das der Kontakt bzgl. Anfragen von Kunden rein per Mail schon etwas unübersichtlich wird, aber ein riesen Supportsystem eigentlich unnötig ist.
<koegs> und jetzt nochmal das wort _ubuntu_ unterstreichen, ansonsten gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<mpathy> In offtopic zu gehen würde mir nichts bringen. Leider weiß ich nur keinen Channel in dem ich besser aufgehoben wäre. In #python gibts nur Pythonlösungen angeboten, in #php nur PHP-Lösungen, was bleibt dann noch? Es soll auf einem Ubuntu Server laufen. Ich könnte höchstens noch in #ubuntu-server..?
<mpathy> Habe ich gemacht. Andernseits, wenn ich mir hier den Traffic anschaue um DI 13 Uhr, kanns so schlimm nicht sein, wenn ich hier eine Ubuntu-Softwarepaketfrage stelle, die etwas ungewöhnlicher ist als sonst
<mpathy> :)
<reberboot> was genau ist denn bitte gvfs-metadata?
<DarkMio> Guten Tag! Ich habe ein 'schwerwiegendes' Problem.
<don0rism> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome_Virtual_File_System
<mpathy> Und ich bin ein schwer wiegendes Problem :) Nee erzähl mal, nicht fragen ob du fragen darfst einfach fragne.
<DarkMio> Nachdem ich meine große Festplatte umpartitioniert habe, und das Ubuntu darauf installiert habe, scheint mein Windows dank fehlerhafter boot.ini nicht mehr zu booten - jetzt bräuchte ich Hilfe, wie die umgeschrieben wird.
<DarkMio> Ich gebe euch gleich die Partitionsinfos, muss erst GParted starten.
<apricot> kann ich in Gnome 2.32 bei 2 Monitore im "Xinerama" Betrieb (2560x1024) EIN Hintergrundbild über beide Monitore 'stretchen' ?
<mpathy> DarkMio: Es gibt sogar einen Wikipedia-Eintrag zur boot.ini -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot.ini
<apricot> Und kann ich je Arbeitsfläche unterschiedliche Hintergründe festlegen ?
<mpathy> oder findet evtl. nur grub die Partition nicht mehr
<mpathy> weil dann eher in der menu.lst gucken was da bei root steht
<DarkMio> Also nach und nach: Ich habe zwei Festplatten - eine IDE und eine SATA - die kleine (80GB) hat 3 Partitionen, sda1 ntfs (Win), sda2 (extended), darin: sda5 ntfs, sda6 ntfs, - dann gibts da noch die große, die hat: sdb (149.05GB) -> sdb1 ext4 (145) und sdb2 (linux-swap).
<DarkMio> Ich brauche Hilfe bei der Neukonfiguration... :)
<DarkMio> Meine Boot.ini sieht momentan so aus: multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /usepmtimer
<DarkMio> Die große hängt als Master und von der wird gebootet, die andere ist slave.
<mpathy> und was steht in deiner Grub Config?
<DarkMio> Und da ist glaube ich auch das Problem. Ich habe gestern auf 4 Partitionen 1 + 2 in einer Extended auf eine runter geputzt.
<DarkMio> Mein GRUB macht das schon - nur wenn ich Windows boote bekomme ich den Fehler [...] <systempath>/system32/hal.dll ist beschädigt.
<DarkMio> Das liegt an der jetzt fehlerhaften Boot.ini. :(
 * LetoThe2nd winkt mit nem grossen OT-schild... grub+ubuntu laufen, der rest gehört hier nicht hin.
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? DarkMio, frag mal hier, um die ecke
<p0ny> DarkMio, frag mal hier, um die ecke: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<DarkMio> Ist das so offtopic? oô
<LetoThe2nd> DarkMio: wenn der channel nicht seit neuestem #mein-windows-bootet-nicht-mehr-de heisst... ja :-)
<DarkMio> Die simpelste Variante wäre ja, Win reparieren (und wieder 'ne Tonne voll Updates ziehen) und dann GRUB chrooten.
<DarkMio> Argh, verdammt! Aber GParted und blödes Win war schuld! -hust- ^^'
<mpathy> DarkMio: Mich wundert auch was alles offtopic ist. Lass dich davon jedenfalls nicht entmutigen.
<DarkMio> Dann wiederhole ich nochmal alles im Offtopic. :)
<mpathy> Aber es hört sich schon nach ner reinen Windowsgeschichte an :)
<LetoThe2nd> whatever. dass man mit gparted vorsichtig sein muss ist bekannt, und was windows draus macht... wie gesagt, geh einfach in den channel um die ecke. sind meistens fast die selben leute wie hier, aber hier gehts eben explizit um _ubuntu_ probleme. danke.
<DarkMio> Da kann ich ja noch eins fragen: Gibt es irgendein funktionables VJ-Programm für Linux / Ubuntu? 
<mpathy> DarkMio: Wenn es sowas ist wie ich denke, dann schaue doch mal bei den Leuten von Dynebolic vorbei, einer andere Distribution, aber auf deren LiveCD waren so Programme, vll. findest du da Pendants für Ubuntu. FreeJ hieß glaub ich eins?
<DarkMio> Ja, davon habe ich das meiste ja schon durch.
<DarkMio> Entweder funktionierts, aber bringt nichts, oder es funktioniert nicht. :(
<DarkMio> Aber ich gucke es mir mal an.
<DarkMio> Ah, bei denen war ich gestern erst.
<zerwas> Ich habe hier einen Rechner vor mir, der ununterbrochen einen hohen Pfeifton über den PC Speaker von sich gibt. Wenn rmmod pcspkr keine Wirkung zeigt, gibt es noch einen anderen Weg, den Speaker softwareseitig auszuschalten, ohne den Rechner neustarten zu müssen?
<Mario_> Hi, seltsames Probelm: Ich habe mir nun Kubuntu 10.10 installiert samt dem kubuntu-beta ppa für die aktuelle 4.6 kde. Irgendwie aber scheint mir kubuntu nicht richtig meine CPU freq zu bestimmen. Prozessor ist ein AMD T1080 BE (Hexacore) übertaktet auf 4 GHz. Unter Archlinux scheint es auch sauber auf mit den 4 GHz, nur unter Kubuntu und  Ubuntu wird es mit maximal 2.8 GHz (je Core) aufgelistet. Ich habe mit rcconf schon den 
<Mario_> "ondemand" deaktiviert und so ziehmlich alles deinstalliert was mit cpu scaling zu tun hat. Zuvor hat er mir sauber meine CPU auf 800 MHz runter gedrosselt und da macht kde einfach keinen Spass mehr. Irgendwer eine Idee wie ich kubuntu dazu bringe mit den 4 GHz zu arbeiten ???
<leszek> hi
<DarkMio> zerwas: Seitenschneider? ;)
<zerwas> DarkMio> Gerade rebootet ... scheint irgendwas mit dem RAID zu tun zu haben
<reberboot> ok ich hab einen apt-get install prozess ausversehen abgebrochen und jetzt kommt wenn ich ihn erneut ausführen will: E: Konnte Lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarkMio> zerwas: Ich habe dafür eine gebrickte Boot.ini. D: Und zu verkatert um mir 'nen Win-Repair nochmal anzutun.
<Fuchs> reberboot: schau, ob da noch ein Prozess da ist  (ps), ob was die lock Datei offen haelt (lsof), ansonsten entferne die lock Datei 
<reberboot> Fuchs: yeah danke des löschen der lock hat funktioniert
<dreamon_> Wie hält man die Ausgabe in einem Terminal an, ohn zu unterbrechen
<BuZZ-T> hochscrollen?
<BuZZ-T> mit shift+pgup
<dreamon_> ist während der ausgabe.. da kommt soviel zeug.. das ich nicht abbrechen will.. soll weitermachen
<BuZZ-T> ja, wenn du hochscrollst bleibst du an der Position und die Ausgabe geht weiter
<dreamon_> BuZZ-T, Du hast Recht! Danke
<BuZZ-T> np
<Guest75254> hi wie kann ich meine /etc/hosts neuladen? wenn ich da etwas rein schreibe wird es nicht erkannt
<dAnjou> Guest75254: was haste denn reingeschrieben? und löst `dig <host>` es auf?
<Guest75254> dAnjou, 192.168.92.14	admin.local
<Guest75254> dAnjou, dig liefert mir nichts zurück
<dAnjou> nichts? das bezweifel ich
<Guest75254> dAnjou, ich kann in die /etc/hosts reinschreiben was ich will
<Guest75254> dAnjou, admin.local 		IN	A
<Pilatus> kann mir einer sagen wie das Paket heißt was die Windows Schriftarten enthält?
<Deem> Pilatus: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<TheInfinity> ,schriften? Pilatus
<p0ny> Pilatus, Schriften ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Pilatus> danke Deem / TheInfinity 
<Zerant> Hallo, ich habe das Problem das mein Evoluiton beim aufrufen von Kontakten sehr lange braucht und die Kontakte auch nicht findet die ich eingefügt habe. Fehlermeldungen kommen keine. Ich benutze Ubuntu 10.10 und habe dies Problem seit ca. 1h. Habe heute mittag erst Evolution upgedated.
<bullgard4>  Zerant Starte mal Evolution neu in einem Terminal und guck, ob Fehlermeldugen auftreten. Es gibt auch einen Debug-Modus bei Evolution. Den könntest als nächsten aufrufen.
<bullgard4> Zerant: Weitere Informationen gibt es im GIMPnet: irc.gimp.org #evolution. Dort sind erfahrene Leute, aber manchmal muß man dort viel Geduld mitbringen.
<Zerant> bullgard4, danke, ich habe es nun per terminal gestartet bekomme dort aber auch keine fehlermedungen
<bullgard4> Zerant: Dann guck Dich als nächstes im WWW nach dem Debugmodus um.
<Zerant> bullgard4, okay mache ich, danke
<bullgard4> Zerant: Im Topic des Kanals #evolution gab es früher auch Hinweise auf Artikel zum Debug-Modus. 
<thopiekar> hi
<Frickelpit> thopiekar: natty wird hier noch nicht supportet ;)
<thopiekar> ohh ok +1
<sulumar> morgen
<schweegi> ich nutze gerade kubuntu 10.10, möchte aber wieder zurück zu GNOME. KDE raubt mir alle nerven. macht es da mehr sinn, ubuntu komplett neu zu installieren, oder kann ich - sobald ich ubuntu-desktop installiert habe - den kubuntu-desktop inklusive aller KDE-Programme / Bibliotheken restlos entfernen ohne neuinstallation?
<Fuchs> kannst Du. 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<Fuchs> lesen
<schweegi> wäre das dann gleichwertig zu einer neuinstallation?
<Fuchs> natuerlich nicht
<Fuchs> aber sinnvoller
<schweegi> okay, danke
<shial> guten tag allerseits! ich möchte mir hier ein triple head system einrichten. ich hab ne gtx 460 welche 2 ausgänge bietet und mit nun ne kleine gt430 gekauft welche den dritten screen füttern soll
<shial> der propriätere nvidia driver ist installiert
<shial> die gt 430 hängt am zweiten pci-e meines mainboards
<shial> aber in den n vidia xserver settings habe ich nur ne gpu0...
<shial> lösungsansätze?
<Wolfsherz> Fuchs, welche Distribution verwendest du?
<Fuchs> Wolfsherz: koennte man das in den Offtopickanal schieben? 
<Fuchs> shial: nvidia-xconfig mit den entsprechenden Optionen aufrufen oder xorg.conf manuell erstellen, so oder so wird das unschoen 
<claw> ich habe irgendwie keine samba  mehr /etc/init.d/ ... wie könnte ich das wiederherstellen ?
<claw> dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Fuchs> claw: apt-get --reinstall eher
<Fuchs> install --reinstall, that is
<shial> fuchs: hast du sowas schon einmal gemacht? nvidia-xconfig scheint nicht gerade viele optionen beim aufruf zu haben
<claw> hat geklappt danke Fuchs 
<Fuchs> shial: ist lange her
<Fuchs> shial: Du kannst via BusID zwei Karten definieren, dann pro Karte einen Screen, einen mit zwei Monitoren und einer mit dem dritten
<Fuchs> shial: also Du definierst zwei Device Sections, z.B. Videocard0 und Videocard1, dann zwei Screen sections, die Du an jeweils eine Karte bindest. Bei einer spielst Du zudem mit Twinview 
<Fuchs> shial: ich haette gehofft, dass nvidia-xconfig einem das inzwischen sauber abnimmt, kenne es aber eher fuer SLI Konfigurationen. Kann sein, dass Du das manuell schreiben musst. 
<shial> das wäre wirklich zu hoffen, xorg.conf selbst schreiben ist schon etwas, nun, 90er jahre ^^
<Fuchs> shial: ansonsten kann ich Dir das nvnews.net Forum empfehlen (Linuxforum davon), 
<Fuchs> da gibt es einerseits Threads zu, andererseits Leute, die solche Setups aktuell haben
<shial> oke, vielen dank fuchs, werde mich dort umschauen
<splashote> hi, bekomme beim starten von hibiscus folgende fehlermeldung:  write permissions disabled for /opt/jameica/ wo liegt der fehler?
<dadrc> splashote, das musst du wohl die...
<dadrc> oder auch nicht.
<SheepInPanic> ;)
<chesterfield9020> hey folkes .... am new here... wassu so far?
<Robert_Zenz> ,english? chesterfield9020 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Robert_Zenz, ich weiss nichts ueber english, ich assoziiere aber german damit
<Robert_Zenz> ,deutsch? chesterfield9020 
<shetlandpony> chesterfield9020: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :) [german]
<chesterfield9020> ja ja deutsch... hab mir gedacht das das ein englisches forum ist aber egal 
<claw> wo und wie kann ich expose_php ausschalten bei apache finde leider nur sachen zur php.ini von windows
<chesterfield9020> ich verwende ubuntu noch nicht solange und hab mir gedacht ich geb xchat mal ne chance... gurke sonst mit der beta von skype herum
<chesterfield9020> ach ja... chesterfield der nick kommt von der zigarettenmarke die ich rauche weil den anderen nick hat er nicht lassen da schon in verwendung
<sash_> chesterfield9020: das hier ist ein supportchannel. zum quatschen ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic da :)
<chesterfield9020> sorry sash_ nix für ungut... hab ich auch schon gemerkt ..... dann verschwinde ich mal in die weiten des netzes... allen anwesenden noch viel spass beim supporten
<SheepInPanic> claw: den gleichen eintrag kannst du auch in die php.ini für dein ubuntu setzen.
<schweegi> nach der deinstallation von KDE, dem wechsel auf GNOME und dem anschließenden reboot bleibt der rechner mit dem ubuntu plymouth-logo hängen. noplymouth bringt ebenfalls nichts. weiß jemand was ich tun kann?
<schweegi> in den recovery modus komme ich ebenfalls nicht mehr. bildschirm bleibt dunkel, rechner reagiert aber auf eingaben
<kirsten> hallo, wie bzw. womit kann ich .class oder .jar dateien abspielen??? es handelt sich dabei um java applets
<SheepInPanic> kirsten: mit java. java -jar datei.jar
<kirsten> gibt es auch eine möglichkeit das Ganze über nautilus hinzubekommen?
<kirsten> java.java: Befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l> ,java? kirsten 
<shetlandpony> kirsten, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<SheepInPanic> kirsten: der punkt schloss einen satz ab. der gehört nicht zum befehl ;)
<Astrophysiker> hi, ich versuche den DVB-T stick Terratec Cinergy T-Stick RC zum Laufen zu kriegen. Habe im Forum eine Anleitung gefunden und den treiber installiert, aber es wird nicht erkannt
<kirsten> ok, ich habe das wiki schon gelesen. die ubuntu-restricted-extras habe ich installiert. openjdk ebenfalls. dennoch lassen sich die .jar dateien  mit open djk nicht öffnen
<k1l> ,wf? Astrophysiker 
<shetlandpony> Astrophysiker: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<kirsten> es kommt der Hinweis, dass die Datei nicht ausführbar ist. Ich habe sie in Nautilus aber ausführbar gemacht. Das Häckchen ist da.
<rumpe1> kirsten, man kann auch Bilder als "ausführbar" kennzeichnen... was ebenfalls sinnlos ist
<kirsten> und nun?
<rumpe1> kirsten, java -jar beispiel.jar
<rumpe1> kirsten, und wie hast du versucht, die .jar-dateien mit openjdk zu öffnen?
<chris2000_mr> guten abend! gibt es einen mysql client für die konsole mit menü (vermutlich nicht, aber es gibt ja auch phpmyadmin).
<Astrophysiker> ich habe Ubuntu10.10 64-Bit, die Anleitung befindet sich hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-beim-installieren-terratec-cinergy-t/3/#post-2361396 das kompilieren klappt, nur wird der stick nicht von me-tv oder dvb-utils erkannt
<shetlandpony> Astrophysiker's url: http://tinyurl.com/6eourq9 | Probleme beim Installieren - Terratec Cinergy T-Stick › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Trasherk> Kann man eine Image-Datei übers Netzwerk mounten zu meinem Rechner? Wenn ja welches Protokoll soll ich nutzen?
<kirsten> ich habe drauf geklickt und der rechten Maustaste öffnen mit opendjk ausgewählt
<k1l> Astrophysiker: finde mal raus ob du auf deinem stick auch den richtigen chipsatz hast. die bauen da oft verschiedene ein, je nach verfügbarkeit
<Astrophysiker> k1l, wie mach ich das?
<k1l> lsusb z.b.
<Astrophysiker> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0ccd:0097 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T RC MKII
<rumpe1> kirsten, keine ahnung, was nautilus unter "mit openjdk öffnen" im einzelnen versteht. Versuch den Terminal-Befehl, der produziert auch vermutlich hübschere Warnungen/Fehlermeldungen.
<k1l> Astrophysiker: geh mal hier anch vor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terratec_Cinergy_T_Stick
<k1l> und zwar schritt für schritt. mit denken
<Astrophysiker> k1l, ich probiers mal
<Trasherk> Kann man eine Image-Datei übers Netzwerk mounten zu meinem Rechner? Wenn ja welches Protokoll soll ich nutzen?
<bekks> Was möchtest Du Denn eigentlich tun?
<Trasherk> Möchte eine Image Mounten was sich im Netzwerk befindet
<bekks> 1Was für ein Image?
<Trasherk> .Sparsebundel reagiert aber genau wie .dmg
<bekks> ein .dmg kann man unter Linux nicht mounten.
<Trasherk> bekks, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk-Image-Datei
<bekks> Was soll ich mit dem Link?
<PrickelPit> Trasherk, kannst du höchstens mit ultraedit unter win(e) in ein iso konvertieren und dann weitertüfteln.
<PrickelPit> *ultraiso
<bekks> dmg2img 
<Trasherk> bekks,  da stehts drine das es geht.
<Trasherk> mount -t hfsplus -o loop unkomprimiert.dmg /tmp/dmg/
<bekks> Trasherk: Dann lies mal die BEdingung dazu.
<bekks> Die steht da auch :)
<Trasherk> bekks, okay aber mittel dmg2img gehts es ja :D
<bekks> Ist das .dmg File denn komprimiert?
<Trasherk> moment
<Wolfsherz> wo kann ich einstellen, dass ubuntu beim neustart meinen icq-account anmeldet?
<zerwas> Wolfsherz> Welches Programm verwendest Du denn für ICQ?
<Wolfsherz> das was bei ubuntu schon dabei ist, empathy
<zerwas> Und du möchtest, dass Empathy direkt beim Hochfahren mitstartet?
<zerwas> Wolfsherz> dann klick auf system -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme und zieh dann aus Anwendungen -> Internet -> Empathy den Eintrag in das Startprogramme-Fenster rein
<Wolfsherz> zerwas: nicht direkt. ich möchte nur, dass mein icq-account angemeldet ist. die kontaktliste brauche ich erstmal nicht.
<Trasherk> bekks, er erkennt mein image noch nicht als image,.. file datei.sparsebundle datei.sparsebundle: directory
<Trasherk> hmm
<bekks> Tja, wenn das ein Verzeichnis ist :P
<Trasherk> lol
<Trasherk> Nein das ist ein image :D
<dadrc> Wolfsherz, -h
<bekks> ich persönlich glaube eher dem Rechner :P
<Wolfsherz> dadrc: danke
<Trasherk> bekks, der Rechner weiß es noch net das eine Image Datei ist :D
<Wolfsherz> zerwas: dir auch danke :)
<rumpe1> Trasherk, vielleicht das "file"-binary patchen? ;)))
<Trasherk> rumpe1, was genau meinst du damit?
<rumpe1> nix... warn schrecklich offtopicer jux :X
<ring1> ein offtopicer :)
<Trasherk> ;D
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe eben meine externe festplatte angehängt die in zwei partitionen unterteilt ist (fat32 und ext4) die fat32 partition lässt sich wunderbar lesen und schreiben, die ext4 hingehen nur lesen, als root aber kann ich auch schreibend zugreifen
<bekks> WasserDragoon: dmesg angucken
<k1l> dann ist sie nur als ro eingehängt. warum verrät dir dmesg
<jokrebel> hi
<Frickelpit> oder du bist nicht der owner der partition
<k1l> oder die rechte stimmen nicht
<Frickelpit> oder oder oder
<WasserDragoon> bekks: http://pastebin.com/phfF8cvA
<WasserDragoon> das sind die ausgaben ab einstecken und mounten über nautilus
<Frickelpit> WasserDragoon: hast du die ext4 partition vor kurzem erst erstellt?
<WasserDragoon> Frickelpit: ja mit der anderen zusammen, aber die ext4 hatte ich bisher noch nicht in verwendung
<Frickelpit> ,chown? WasserDragoon
<shetlandpony> WasserDragoon: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<WasserDragoon> ah mir fällt ein ich muss die eh neu formatieren, meine wii wird keine ext4 erkennen
<WasserDragoon> sorry hatte darüber nich nachgedacht, also muss fat32 oder ntfs her
<Astrophysiker> k1l, das hat leider nicht geklappt... es kommt keine fehlermeldung, aber erkannt wird der stick trotzdem nicht
<bekks> Astrophysiker: was sagt denn dmesg?
<Astrophysiker> [  314.579541] generic-usb 0003:0CCD:0097.0004: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick] on usb-0000:00:1a.7-1/input1
<bekks> Der wird doch erklannt, wie man sieht.
<bekks> -l
<bekks> Allerdings solltest Du den nicht an deiner TAstatur einstecken, weil die nur usb 1.1 kann.
<Astrophysiker> der steck im usb-port eines laptops
<bekks> Dann nimm mal einen anderen Port :)
<Astrophysiker> und w_scan sagt immer noch: main:2930: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE DVB CARD FOUND. *****
<bekks> Ja, weil das ein USB 2.0 stick ist, in einem 1.1er Hub.
<jokrebel> Astrophysiker: was sagt denn /var/log/messages wenn Du den Stick frisch ansteckst?
<Astrophysiker> [  314.579398] input: NEWMI USB2.0 DVB-T TV Stick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/input/input13
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Ein 2.0er Stick in einem 1.1er Port.
<Astrophysiker> aber ich habe gar keine 1.1er ports
<bekks> Wie man an deinem dmesg sieht, hast du die.
<Astrophysiker> ich habs grad mit nem usb-stick versucht, der sagt, es ist ein 2.0 port
<jokrebel> <ECHO> Astrophysiker: was sagt denn /var/log/messages wenn Du den Stick frisch ansteckst?
<bekks> Zeig doch mal dmesg.
<jokrebel> warum wird upstart zurückgehalten bei der Aktualisierung?
<bekks> jokrebel: Wissen wir nicht? :)
<bekks> jokrebel: Das kannst Du aber zB in der konsole sehen, wenn Du ap-get safe-upgrade benutzt.
<jokrebel> bekks: apt-get kennt kein safe-upgrade
<Astrophysiker> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399762/
<bekks> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<bekks> Du hast USB 1.1
<bekks> Sonst müsst das ja high speed heissen, oder? :)
<BuZZ-T> jokrebel: weil upstart eine ältere libc6 Version benötigt als installiert ist. Dependency Fehler
<Frickelpit> bekks: oder ehci afaik
<bekks> Rüschtüsch.
<BuZZ-T> "upstart: Breaks: libc6 (< 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2) but 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 is installed."
<Astrophysiker> aber wieso usb 1.1??
<Astrophysiker> das glaub ich nicht :D
<bekks> Astrophysiker: DAS wissen wir nicht :)
<jokrebel> BuZZ-T: und wie hast Du das rausgefunden? Und was tut man dagegen? Oder erledigt sich das früher oder später selbst?
<bekks> Astrophysiker: Google halt.
<bekks> Astrophysiker: uhci ist usb 1.1, usb 2.0 ist ehci.
<Astrophysiker> okay
<BuZZ-T> jokrebel: aptitude -s full-upgrade. Und ich schätze da muss man warten bis das Paket eine andere Abhängigkeit hat
<Astrophysiker> naja, der rechnet steht gerade 200 km weg und ich machs über ssh... daher kann ich gerade nicht nachschauen
<Astrophysiker> *rechner
<bekks> Astrophysiker: Durch draufgucken hat das auch noch nie jemand erkennt :)
<Astrophysiker> ^^
<jokrebel> BuZZ-T: danke
<Astrophysiker> bekks, dann danke ich dir für deine hilfe... ich muss das jetzt nur meinem vater beibringen, dass sein stick net geht ^^
<bekks> Astrophysiker: Er hat nur noh USB 1.1 - DAS solltest du ihm beibringen.
<bekks> *noch
<jokrebel> Astrophysiker: hat er nicht vielleicht doch noch auch andere USB-Steckplätze?
<Astrophysiker> jokrebel, wir haben alle ausprobiert
<jokrebel> hm
<Astrophysiker> was mich sehr wundert, da der laptop ganz neu ist
<BuZZ-T> np jokrebel 
<Astrophysiker> bekks, was heißt noch? spontanes downgrade ;)
<Black_Sun> moin alle, wollt mal fragen ob es ein anderen treiber für Intel HD Graphics gibt ?
<bekks> Black_Sun: einen anderen als welchen?
<jokrebel> Astrophysiker: und der 2er-Stick steckt _direkt_ (und nicht über irgend nen Adapter) am Laptop?
<Astrophysiker> jokrebel, jap
<mch_> hi
<xperia> hallo allerseits. frage zu Ubuntu Webserver. Was ist die beste Lösung um mehrere Webserver hinter einem Router zu Betreiben.
<bekks> Wieso _mehrere_?
<bekks> Wieso nicht genau EINEN, der vhosts beherrscht?
<bekks> Und wo steht der Router - bei Dir zuhause?
<xperia> bekks: das ist mir zu wenig nur einen will mehrere haben wie bei einem Rechenzentrum und ja der Router ist bei mir Zuhause wie die Server.
<xperia> Router läuft ebenfalls mit Linux mit einer Fixen WAN IP
<bekks> xperia: Du hast keine Ahnung wovon Du redest. oder?
<sash_> bekks: [X]
<bekks> In einem RZ läuft auf einem Server idR auch nur ein Webserver - und der forked.
<bekks> xperia: Welche Anbindung hast Du zuhause?
<xperia> wieso kein Ahnung ? sorry aber du willst mir doch nicht sagen das alle Rechenzentren nur einen Webserver haben obwohl in den Rechenzentren dedicated Webserver laufen.
<bekks> xperia: Wir reden von Webserverinstanzen pro Server...
<xperia> Anbindung ist Flexibel und kann bis zu 100MBit/Sec erhöht werden
<xperia> und ich rede von mehreren physischen Webserver
<bekks> Auf jedem Server einen...
<Black_Sun> problem ist halt beim spielen irgendwie fehlt mir die farbe O.o
<mch_> wenn ich mit der alternate installation eine komplett verschlüsselte installation wähle, ist die frage ob mein homedir verschlüsselt werden soll doch sinnlos, oder?
<bekks> mch_: Nein.
<mch_> die frage kommt während der installation
<bekks> Ich weiß :)
<mch_> ich hab jetzt mal "nein" gewählt, war das "falsch"?
<xperia> ja genau auf jeden physischen Server läuft nur ein Webserver muss nur jetzt es fertig bringen diese verschiedene physische Webserver hinter einem Router zum Laufen zu bringen wie dies bei Rechenzentren der fall ist.
<bekks> xperia: Rechenzentren haben für jeden Server eine IP. Und sie haben Loadbalancer.
<xperia> also was gibt es da für möglichkeiten
<mch_> bekks: ich hab das so verstanden, dass sowieso alles verschlüsselt ist. Ist mein Homedir jetzt nicht verschlüsselt?
<bekks> mch_: Das siehst Du ja nach der Installation.
<BuZZ-T> xperia: ich nehme an du willst verschiedenen Content über die verschiedene Webserver anbinden? Dazu reicht ein Webserver mit vhosts, wie bekks gemeint hat
<mch_> bekks: wenn nicht würd ich sie jetzt neu starten und zeit sparen
<BuZZ-T> tatsächlich mehrere Server brauchst du nur zur Redundanz, also Loadbalancing oder Ausfallsicherheit
<bekks> mch_: Die zehn Minuten um etwas zu lernen ;)
<xperia> Buzz-T: du hast es erfast nur will ich aus diversen gründen mehrere Server hinter einem Router haben einen Reicht mir nicht.
<mch_> bekks: sind etwas mehr als 10 minuten ;-) 
<Black_Sun> also was soll ich genau machen? ich verstehs nicht warum ich keine farbe reinbekomme alles fein in grautönen gehalten :D bekks 
<bekks> Black_Sun: Monitor kaputt?
<Black_Sun> neeee
<BuZZ-T> xperia: und du sprichst von einem NAT Router, oder? Weil ohne NAT ist das kein Problem, je Server eine IP
<Black_Sun> iss ein notebook mit intel grafik chip oder sowas 
<bekks> Da man zuhause ja ein Modem stehen hat (VDSL in dem Fall), macht man sowieso NAT.
<bekks> Also kann man mehrere Webserver nur über Portforwardings erreichen.
<bekks> Black_Sun: "oder sowas"?
<BuZZ-T> ah aso, bei ihm daheim. Ja das hab ich dann überlesen
<Black_Sun> ja ist eine Intel HD Graphics
<bekks> Von daher sind da mehrere Webserver irgendwie - sinnlos :)
<xperia> Buzz-T eine zusätzliche IP würde wie gesagt sicher das Problem lösen nur will ich für einen Test oder Entwicklungs Webserver keine zusätzliche IP haben da muss schon die eine IP ausreichen
<bekks> Eine IP reicht - aber nur mit Portforwardings.
<mch_> xperia: dann lässt du deine websiten auf unterschiedlichen ports laufen und forwardest die entsprechenden ports mit deinem router auf die ziel-ip der "server"
<BuZZ-T> xperia: jop, dann müsstest du die verschiedenen Server über unterschiedliche Ports ansprechen, zB :80 zum ersten, :81 zum zweiten, usw.
<BuZZ-T> okay, jetzt hat ers dreimal gehört 8)
<bekks> Viermal.
<mch_> *g*
<bekks> Ich habs vorhin schon gesagt.
<mch_> vllt glaubt er's jetzt ja
<BuZZ-T> korrigiere: von drei Leuten gehört
<xperia> bekks: okay eine IP reicht gebe dir recht nur wie weiss der Router für welche Domain welchen Port er benutzen soll ?
<mch_> bekks: wie seh ich denn jetzt, ob mein homedir verschlüsselt ist?
<bekks> xperia: Durch DEINE Konfiguratiojn auf dem Ding?
<bekks> xperia: Das hat genau NICHTS mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bekks> mch_: df -h angucken zB
<mch_> im ersten schritt auch nichts mit domänen im übrigen
<bekks> Im zweiten und dritten auch nicht. :)
<bekks> Das hat NUR mit Portforwardings zu tun :)
<dAnjou> xperia: über die ip bekommt der rechner seine pakete und mit dem port weiß der rechner, was er damit tun soll
<mch_> richtig, im 42. vielleicht wenn der server wissen muss die domain bin ich ;)
<xperia> bekks: die Domain Anfrage von Aussen geht ja an Beide Server gleichzeitig. Was Passiert wenn der Eine Server einmal sagt diese Webseite gibt es nicht und der andere Server Sagt diese Adresse Gibt es und liefert den Inhalt und das jeweills immer zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten ?
<dAnjou> xperia: das is unsinn
<bekks> xperia: Lies Dir bitte durch, was Portforwardings sind.
<mch_> xperia: an beide server gleichzeitig?!
<mch_> man nat?
<bekks> Und vor allem was Ports bei TCP/UDP sind.
<bekks> Ein Anfrage geht and deine WAN-IP an einen bestimmten Port.
<xperia> dAnjou das funktioniert doch nur mit zwei IPs nicht mit einer ? Wir reden von einer IP
<bekks> DER wird weitergeleitet.
<bekks> Ein anderer Port wird woanders hin weitergeleitet.
<bekks> 0201 205707 < BuZZ-T> xperia: jop, dann müsstest du die verschiedenen Server über unterschiedliche Ports  ansprechen, zB :80 zum ersten, :81 zum zweiten, usw.
<dAnjou> xperia: standardmäßig "weiß" n linux-rechner, dass pakete mit dem port 80 an den webserver gehen und pakete mit dem port 22 an den ssh-server, 21 an den ftp-server und so weiter
<xperia> an beiden Servern mit unterschiedlichen Ports wird gleichzeitig weitergeleitet oder etwa nicht oder wie geht das dann.
<xperia> wenn nur ein Server die Anfrage bekommt woher weiss den der Router welchen Port er benutzen muss ?
<mch_> xperia: <internet> ---anfrage ala GET index.html auf einen bestimmten port an die ip deines routers---> <dein router mit DEINER konfiguration> ---weiterleitung---> <server>
<dAnjou> xperia: das kann man aber beliebig ändern
<mch_> xperia: der port auf dem der request beim router von extern aufschlägt muss nicht mal der sein auf den der router den intern weiterleitet
<bekks> xperia: DU musst den _konfigurieren_ damit der Port 80 an Server A, Port 81 an Server B, etc. weiterleitet.
<mch_> xperia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation bitte les dir das durch
<xperia> bekks: okay das kann ich machen. aber wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe muss bereits die GET Anfrage beim Browser des Benutzer mit den unterschiedlichen Ports Angefragt werden als der standard Port da sonst es nicht funktionieren wird ?
<kuuh> servus. Was ist eine vernünftige länge für ein keyfile bei dmcrypt?
<bekks> xperia: Richtig.
<bekks> Wenn Du das nicht willst, brauchst Du für jeden deiner Server auch eine WAN IP.
<dAnjou> oder virtual hosts
<mch_> kuuh: ich benutz bei luks 2048 bit für den key, erzeugbar mit head -c 2048 /dev/[u]random > keyfile
<dAnjou> aber das is wohl auch nich gewollt
<xperia> okay mit diesen Externen Port aufrufen meiner Webseiten emuliere ich ja sozusagen eine zusätzliche IP muss dafür aber womöglich sämtliche Seiten auf denVerschiedenen Servern umbauen damit sie mit den Jeweiligen Ports seitens dem Benutzer aufgerufen werden und das ist meiner meinung auch nicht wirklich das gelbe vom ei.
<mch_> kuuh: damit wird ja aber nicht verschlüsselt. symmetrisch mit 2048 bit, viel spaß
<bekks> Bitte benutze Kommata.
<bekks> Dein Satz ist nicht lesbar.
<kuuh> mch_, schon klar
<kaermszen> E: Syntaxfehler /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic:1: Zusätzlicher Müll am Dateiende
<kuuh> aber random ist halt lahm ;)
<bekks> kaermszen: Dann mach den Müll da weg :)
<kaermszen> kennt jemand ne Lösung zu der Fehlermeldung
<mch_> daher das optionale u
<kuuh> mch_, was nutzt du für nen algo
<kaermszen> und wie
<kuuh> mch_, wenn schon denn schon
<mch_> kuuh: aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<bekks> kaermszen: Mit einem Editor deiner Wahl?
<kuuh> kein xts?
<mch_> kuuh: nö
<mch_> kuuh: sonst stünde es da ;)
<kuuh> gabs gründe ;)
<kuuh> ich wollte eigentlich nach aes-xts-plain
<mch_> kuuh: paar performance <-> sicherheit abwägung hat am ende aes-cbc-essiv ausgespucht
<kaermszen> also die Fehlermeldung kommt wenn ich in ubuntu die Synaptics Paketverwaltung aufrufen will
<mch_> -paar
<kaermszen> bin noch totaler newbie
<bekks> kaermszen: Das wissen wir. Editiere die Datei und mach den Müll da weg.
<mch_> arlgh, tippgicht :'(, kuuh du weißt was ich meine
<kaermszen> welche datei
<mch_> lol...
<mch_> kaermszen: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic
<mch_> die 
<kaermszen> ich versuch die Synaptics Paketverwaltung zu öfnen
<bekks> kaermszen: Welche wird denn angemeckert?
<kuuh> magst du mich einweihen :) ich finde keine wirklich guten erklärungen zu den algos ;) performance engpass wird eh die entschlüsselung sein
<kaermszen> E: Syntaxfehler /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic:1:  bis dahin oder
<bekks> kaermszen: Dann editiere die Datei...
<mch_> btw, (halb ot): kennt jemand - ccc hacker jeopady maessig - das pendant zum windows befehl clip? such den schon ne ganze weile
<mch_> hab noch nichts gefunden
<BuZZ-T> kaermszen:  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic ist der Pfad zu einer Datei, um die gehts :)
<kaermszen> und wie mach ich des
<mch_> kaermszen: alt + f2: "gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic" in die dialogbox rein
<bekks> mch_: Das wird nicht helfen.
<bekks> Die Datei gehört üblicherweise root.
<mch_> oh sorry
<mch_> kaermszen: alt + f2: "gksu gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic" in die dialogbox rein
<mch_> bekks: besser? :-)
<mch_> bekks: btw, stimmt -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32 2011-01-20 08:41 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic
<mch_> als user hast da nicht viel spaß mit
<mch_> bekks: also er installiert immer noch, ist bei 60%. Muss ich nacher sowieso neuinstallieren? Wär nett, wenn ich das wüsste ;)
<kaermszen> ok hab ich 
<kaermszen> dann kommt ein editor der komplett weiß is
<kuuh> mch_,  was ist schnelelr xts oder cbc?
<kaermszen> bekks danke aber was mach ich jetzt
<kuuh> und ich mach es dreckig.. ich nehm 4096 ;)
<mch_> kuuh: gute frage, kommt auf nen versuch an
<bekks> kaermszen: Du öffnest die Datei und machst den Müll am Ende der Zeile weg?
<mch_> kaermszen: steht gar nichts in der datei?
<mch_> bekks: nicht ignorieren, bitte ;-)
<kuuh> mch_, okay, du hast ausgiebig getestet :P
<kaermszen> Nein
<mch_> kuuh: klar, tagelang, hab ja sonst nichts zu tun ;)
<bekks> mch_: Da ich nicht weiß, was Du genau konfiguriert hast, kann ich Dir das nicht sagen.
<rumpe1> kaermszen, "komplett weiß"  könnte auf einen Tippfehler deinerseits hinweisen...
<bekks> 0201 211729 < bekks> kaermszen: Du öffnest die Datei und machst den Müll am Ende der Zeile weg?
<mch_> bekks: alternate install cd - lvm crypt - gesamte festplatte -> encrypt homedir: nein
<rumpe1> kaermszen, wenn der dateiname nicht exakt übereinstimmt, legst du gerade eine neue, leere datei an
<rumpe1> also... tendenziell ^^
<mch_> kaermszen: bei mir steht da zb APT::Install-Recommends "true"; drin
<kaermszen> ich hab des aber kopiert aus der Fehlermeldung
<rumpe1> kaermszen, bei mir steht das selbe wie bei mch_ 
<bekks> Und das war falsch.
<kaermszen> und wenn ich sie über Orte suchen lass
<kuuh> mch_, genau das hab ich erwartet
<mch_> kaermszen: du hast höchstwahrscheinlich auch die zeilenangabe mitkopiert
<bekks> Denn in der Fehlermeldung steht noch ein :1 am Ende.
<kuuh> mch_, alle im IRC haben doch eigentlich kein Leben
<mch_> kuuh: stimmt so nicht
<kaermszen> »e:///%20Syntaxfehler%20/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic« konnte nicht angezeigt werden.
<kaermszen> »e«-Orte können nicht verwendet werden
<bekks> kaermszen: -.-
<kaermszen> »e«-Orte können nicht verwendet werden
<Guschtel> e:///?
<bekks> kaermszen: Du sollst den Dateinamen kopieren und nicht die komplette Fehlermeldung...
<bekks> Den genauen BEfehl hast Du sogar bekommen.
<kaermszen> ok
<mch_> kaermszen: scroll doch mal hoch und schau was ich geschrieben hab
<mch_> kaermszen: alt + f2: "gksu gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic" in die dialogbox rein
<kaermszen> des is doch die datei oder   etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic«
<mch_> mach genau das
<bekks> kaermszen: Umd warum hast Du dann das ganze "Syntaxfehler: " mitkopiert?
<kaermszen> hab ich nur um zu zeigen was dann kommt
<bekks> -.-
<mch_> kaermszen: aber das hat doch niemand von dir erwartet
<bolder> n8
<kuuh> naja danke schonmal mch_ 
<kaermszen> So jetzt hab ich wieder den ganz weißen editor
<dakira> moin.. ein bekannter hat gerade beim neu-installieren aus versehen seine home-partition geplättet (aka mit ext4 formatiert). Ich habe erstmal schnell ein image von der partition gemacht (dd). Ausser dem Formatieren und anlegen des (noch fast leeren) user-verzeichnisses ist da noch nicht viel wieder passiert auf der partition. habt ihr ideen, was ich jetzt zum datenretten nutzen kann?
<bekks> Dann öffne endlich die Datei...
<bekks> dakira: Das Backup.
<kaermszen> wie denn
<jokrebel> kaermszen: und was genau steht in der Kopfzeile vom Editor?
<kaermszen> 99Synaptic
<bekks> kaermszen: Durch die BEdienung der Maus? Da kann man im Menü Dateien öffnen.
<bekks> FALSCH.
<kaermszen> dann komplett weiß
<tm> bekks: ein bissle netter 
<bekks> tm: kk.
<mch_> tm: er hat doch schon eine engelsgeduld...
<bekks> kaermszen: Mach das Ding wieder zu und tippe exakt den BEfehl von oben ein.
<bekks> Du hast S statt s geschrieben im Dateinamen.
<dakira> bekks: ja.. das liegt hier.. aber die antwort von dir gerade ist nach meiner fragestellung irgendwie ueberfluessig, oder? Es geht natuerlich darum, ob man evtl noch an die aktuellsten Daten rankommt.
<mgolisch> was kann ich machen um die schrift besser lesen zu koennen?
<mgolisch> auf dem 50" plasma sieht das alles irgendwie nicht so toll aus
<jokrebel> Brille aufsetzen? <gdr>
<mch_> mgolisch: auflösung runter, alternativ kopf näher zum bildschirm ;)
<kaermszen> ok jetzt steht des drin
<kaermszen> /dev/sda5 / ext3 rw,relatime,err
<bekks> kaermszen: Bist Du sicher, dass Du in der richtigen Datei bist?
<mch_> das sieht eher so nach ner halben fstab aus
<kaermszen> sorry ich hab den befehl mit 1:1 kopiert
<bekks> kaermszen: Was steht denn oben in der Kopfzeile, in deinem Editor?
<mch_> .oO(das wär halt jetzt schon fast langsam was fuer teamviewer... ;-)
<bekks> mch_: Nö.
<mch_> find ich schon
<kuuh> mgolisch, vielleicht falsche auflösung? bei mir sieht das eigentlich ganz gut aus 
<kaermszen> Die datei zeigt dann 99Synaptic an
<bekks> kaermszen: Das ist immer noch falsch.
<rumpe1> kann nicht sein
<mgolisch> kuuh: 1920x1080
<rumpe1> wenn,dann 99synaptic
<jokrebel> kaermszen: und man schreibt es immer noch klein.
<kaermszen> und entweder steht gar nix drin wenn ich des
<bekks> kaermszen: Mach das Ding zu, und mach die richtige Datei auf.
<bekks> kaermszen: Nimm halt den richtigen Dateinamen.
<kaermszen> alt F2
<rumpe1> kaermszen, wenn du prinzipiell ähnlich unaufmerksam ins terminal copy&pastest, mußt dich nicht wundern, wenn dein system relativ flott unbenutzbar wird...
<jokrebel> kaermszen: das zwischen den Anführungszeichen kopieren und dann im Terminal ausführen bitte. : [21:22] <mch_> kaermszen: alt + f2: "gksu gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic" in die dialogbox rein
<dakira> hat jmd ein paar tips, um auf einer formatierten ext4-partition noch daten zu retten?
<kaermszen> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic 
<kaermszen> verwende ich doch
<SheepInPanic> dakira: Maschine runterfahren, von LiveCD/LiveUSB booten und ddrescue einsetzen
<kuuh> mgolisch, keine ahnung
<mch_> dakira: hab ich bisher noch nie gemacht, sorry - das einzige was mir einfällt ist ontrack.de - sind nette jungs direkt von nebenan, aber das willst du höchstwahrscheinlich weder hören noch zahlen :-/
<bekks> kaermszen: Nein, offensichtlich verwendest DU 99_S_synaptic
<dakira> SheepInPanic: ddrescue image hab ich schon erstellt
<sonotos> dakira: die platte bei jemandem einschicken der sich mit sowas auskennt und auf keinen fall  selbst versuchen wenns wichtig ist, vor allem ausbauen und nicht laufen lassen
<jokrebel> kaermszen: glaub ich so jetzt nicht. Schick uns nen Screenshot bitte.
<bekks> kaermszen: Verwende den richtigen Dateinamen.
<kaermszen> wie mach ich nochma nen screenshot
<bekks> ,screenshot? kaermszen 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber screenshot, ich assoziiere aber 3D-Desktop und Firefox Darstellung_verbessern damit
<jokrebel> kaermszen: mit der Druck-Taste
<mch_> druck drücken
<dakira> sonotos: ist von einem bekannten.. der hat auch backups.. es geht nur um das ganz aktuelle zeug. ich hab von der entspr. partition bereits ein image erstellt.. ich arbeite also nur auf dem image
<SheepInPanic> dakira: dann nutze z.B. photorec um die Daten aus dem Image auszulesen
<dakira> SheepInPanic: okay.. aber photorec ist nur fuer ganz bestimmte dateitypen, oder?
<SheepInPanic> dakira: ja, für 180+ Dateitypen. Das Meiste dürfte dabei sein
<tm> dakira: es gibt im wiki von ubuntuusers einen artikel datenrettung - haste dir den schonmal durchgelesen?
<kaermszen> also hab jetzt alt F2 gedrückt
<kaermszen> und geb den Befehl ein    gksu gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99synaptic
<dakira> tm: nope.. das werde ich mal tun..
<kaermszen> richtig
<jokrebel> ja
<tm> ,datenrettung? dakira 
<shetlandpony> dakira, Datenrettung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kaermszen> ??
<jokrebel> [21:38] <jokrebel> ja
<dakira> tm: danke!
<tm> dakira: kein problem, ich schau gern für dich nach :)
<kaermszen> So hab ich dann kommt ne datei 99synaptic weiß und die Zeitl /dev/sda5 / ext3 rw,relatime,err
<kaermszen> sonst nix
<kaermszen> wie sende ich euch jetzt den screenshot
<tm> kaermszen: ich mein über diese seite hier: http://imageshack.us/
<kaermszen> So hab dir nen Sceenshot geschickt wie ich den befehl eingebe und was jetzt dann is
<jokrebel> aha?
<rumpe1> per mail? :D
<bekks> Geschickt? Wohin? Wie?
<tm> kaermszen: du solltest schon den link zu dem screenshot in den channel posten, sonst sehen wir nichts :/
<SheepInPanic> kaermszen: Es ist immer gut so einen Link hier im Kanal einzufügen. So können sich deutlich mehr Leute das  Problem angucken
<mch_> via gedankenübertragung
<kaermszen> an die site hochgeladen
<mch_> uri-geller style
<SheepInPanic> kaermszen: Ja, nun brauchen wir aber noch die URL zum hochgeladenen Bild 
<mch_> SheepInPanic: du bist heut aber mal wieder kleinlich.... surf halt mal nen paar durch, auf verdacht
<SheepInPanic> :D
<bekks> kaermszen: Und dann?
<kaermszen> ok sorry
<bekks> kaermszen: Welche URL hat dein Upload?
<NFischer> süss..
<kaermszen> /img197.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img197/575/bildschirmfoto1rf.png
<kaermszen> http://img197.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img197/575/bildschirmfoto1rf.png
<mch_> fast, aber reicht
<shetlandpony> kaermszen's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ksqnwy | ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<apollo13> äh lol, was macht nen mount eintrag in der apt conf?
<bekks> Defektes FS.
<kaermszen> http://img197.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfoto1rf.png/
<tm> kaermszen: einmal posten reicht
<mch_> tm: sicher ist sicher
<kaermszen> http://img152.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotodq.png/
<NFischer> lol
<mch_> jesses...
<bekks> kaermszen: Einmal reicht...
<kaermszen> sorry sind unterschiedliche urls
<bekks> Und was sollen wir mit dem zweiten Bild?
<tm> ich denke der inhalt der datei sollte so aussehen: APT::Install-Recommends "true"; 
<mch_> bekks: er wollt höchstwahrscheinlich nur zeigen dass er es richtig eingegeben hat
<greenIT> hallo, hab ein problem... wollte grade updaten, aber ubuntu sagt mir: Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden: upstart ... wie kann ich das trotzdem installn?
<mch_> tm: ja, siehe oben (vor ca 1h)
<bekks> greenIT: in der Konsole nachschauen, warum das so ist.
<jokrebel> kaermszen: also bei mir steht in dieser Datei     APT::Install-Recommends "true";
<greenIT> bekks, ich hab in der konsole upgedated... die sagt nicht mehr als das da oben
<bekks> greenIT: Doch, die sagt Dir, warum das zurückgehalten wird.
<greenIT> willst du ein pic?
<kaermszen> bei mir eben nicht
<jokrebel> greenIT: lass das mal so - ist hier auch so.
<k1l> kaermszen: das gehört da auch gar nciht rein, was da bei dir drin steht
<greenIT> ok... also nicht updaten und warten, bis ubuntu sagt, dass das installd werden kann?
<k1l> kaermszen: hast du denn da was gefummelt?
<tm> greenIT: sudo apt-get -f install $packagename (obwohl es einen grund hat, das ein paket zurückgehalten wird)
<jokrebel> greenIT: ja
<greenIT> gut, thx für info :)
<greenIT> cya
<kaermszen> ne ich hab nur in facebook gesurft dann is mein Pc von selbst aus
<mch_> O_O
<bekks> Also doch Dateisystem defekt.
<mch_> dmesg?
<rumpe1> oder die facebook-viren
<bekks> mch_: Wirst Du in dmesg nicht unbedingt sehen.
<kaermszen> und dann wollt ich schauen weil ich für des Ubuntu noch kein Virenscanner hab ob ich einen installieren kann
<bekks> Gibt es, kann man auch installieren.
<kaermszen> wollt die Synaptics parketvewealtung auf machen und dann kam des
<bekks> "clamav" zB.
<kaermszen> also des mit müll am dateiende
<kaermszen> und jetzt gibts die datei scheinbar gar net
<mch_> bekks: hab ich bisher immer. Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE erwart ich mir da so in etwa
<bekks> mch_: Das hat nichts mit einem defekten Dateisystem zu tun.
<mch_> bekks: bzw Add. Sense: Unrecovered read erro
<mch_> hm naja ok bei mir waren immer die platten diejenige die kaputt waren
<mch_> +n
<kaermszen> bekks kann ich die datei irgenwie wieder regenerierenwenn die jetzt weg is
<kaermszen> oder was is da los 
<bekks> kaermszen: Nur mit einer Datensicherung.
<bekks> Dein Dateisystem ist defekt, du solltest das prüfen.
<rumpe1> kaermszen, die frage ist vielmehr, welche dateien /noch/ ähnlichen quark enthalten.. 
<kaermszen> ok danke
<jokrebel> kaermszen: Du könntest ja den Müll der da drin steht durch das ersetzen was mehrere ihr schon kun getan haben, was sie drinstehen haben. Aber keine Garantie dass das dann auch klappt.
<jokrebel> -ihr +hier … kun=kund
<soulrebel> hello 
<soulrebel> oder hallo :)
<SheepInPanic> nabend soulrebel 
<soulrebel> gerade habe ich ein paar sehr spassige tastenkombis kennengelernt
<soulrebel> super + tab zB
<apollo13> ,ot? soulrebel 
<shetlandpony> soulrebel: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Wedelwolf> kurze frage
<Wedelwolf> ich hab ja unten n panel für fenster (xchat usw) 
<Wedelwolf> wenn ich jetzt ausversehen das panel entferne, wie kann ich wieder eins hinpacken, das denselben Auftrag hat...
<k1l> ,ccsm? soulrebel 
<shetlandpony> soulrebel: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<k1l> soulrebel: da kannst du compiz noch mehr tastenkombis definieren und effekte steuern
<mgolisch> Wedelwolf: du kannst entweder die panel aplets wieder hinzufügen oder das panel reseten
<mgolisch> auf den stand den es zu anfangs hatte
<Wedelwolf> mgolisch nur weiss ich nicht welches genau das ding für die fenster is
<SheepInPanic> Wedelwolf: fensterliste heißt das Ding
<k1l> Wedelwolf: fensterliste
<k1l> Wedelwolf: aber sonst kann man die paar die in frage kommen auch einfach mal probieren
<mgolisch> ansonten  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel um es auf den auslieferungs zustand zurueck zu setzen
<mgolisch> das resetet aber alle panels
<mgolisch> ka ob du das willst
<Wedelwolf> so habs :P
<kaermszen> wie kann denn der quark in die datei reinkommen
<bekks> kaermszen: Durch ein defektes Dateisystem
<bekks> Ich sags schon zum dritten oder vierten mal. :)
<rumpe1> kaermszen, 1. dateisystem kaputt, 2. wilde copy&paste-orgien, 3. kobolde
<SheepInPanic> 3.!
<kaermszen> wenn ich jetzt den Quark dadurch ersetzt APT::Install-Recommends "true";
<kaermszen> bringt des was
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht.
<rumpe1> kaermszen, probiers aus
<rumpe1> kaermszen, schlimmer kanns nicht werden ^^
<bekks> Weil wahrscheinlich das Dateisystem defekt ist und geprüft werden muss.
<kaermszen> cool jungs hat geklappt
<kaermszen> danke
<kaermszen> an alle
<rumpe1> kaermszen, bezweifle, daß das dein größtes problem war...
<bekks> kaermszen: Prüf dein Dateisystem.
<kaermszen> ja wahrscheinlich komm ich net drum rum aber wenigstens klappts vorerst
<kaermszen> zum glück ist des System noch net so alt und ich denk ich komm um ein neues aufsetzten über kurz oder lang net rum
<bekks> Das mit dem Dateisystem muss ich nicht noch mal sagen, odeR? :)
<kaermszen> weiß jetzt auch woran des liegt wahrscheinlich weil mein Kollege hier au noch windows 7 nachinstalliert hat
<bekks> Dasliegt garantiert nicht daran.
<kaermszen> und dabei eine 3G Partion gekillt hat und 
<mgolisch> war vermutlich die swap partition
<mgolisch> davon gehen aber keine filesysteme kaputt
<kaermszen> danach wurde des System bzw die Parketverwaltung nicht mehr benutzt und er hat halt einfach den Bootloder neu instaliert
<bekks> Das zerstört aber kein Dateisystem.
<kaermszen> des is des einzige was ich mir denken kann wenn de ne Partion komplett verschiebst
<kaermszen> also net formatierst sondern zusammenfügst
<bekks> Nein.
<kaermszen> ok dann weiß ich au net
<bekks> Dir ging vorhin mittendrin der Rechner aus - DAS ist die Ursache.
<kaermszen> ok 
<kaermszen> naja auf jedenfall nochma danke an alle
<jokrebel> gn8
<linuxius> hallo. wer kennt dokuwiki?
<IronMan> hi, woran kann das liegen, dass nautilus bei allen filmen außer 1080p mkv thumbnails anzeigt? nur, wenn ich die dinger der reihe nach umbenennen würde, würde so ein kleines vorschaubildchen angezeigt werden. aber, benenne ich wieder so um, wie es vorher war, is das bildchen weg...
<mgolisch> IronMan: wie meinste das?
<IronMan> diese vorschaubildchen, die nautilus zu jeder datei anzeigt...
<mgolisch> IronMan: bei mkvs mit kleinerer aufloesung macht er das?
<IronMan> bei 720p und xvid.
<mgolisch> bei mir zeigt er bei keinen mkvs thumbnails an
<mgolisch> auch bei 720p nicht
<IronMan> da zeigt er diese bildchen an... wenn ich ne 1080p datei aber umbenenne, dann erscheint nach kurzer zeit so ein bildchen.
<IronMan> benenne ich es aber wieder so um wie es vorher war, is das bildchen wieder weg
<mgolisch> was bennenst du denn um?
<IronMan> den dateinamen.
<mgolisch> und was daran?
<IronMan> also z.b. film.mkv in film (2010) oder sowas halt...
<mgolisch> oder ist das egal
<IronMan> natürlich mit .mkv
<IronMan> von film.mkv in film (2010).mkv
<mgolisch> mal refresh gedrueckt?
<IronMan> auch nach nem refresh is dann das bildchen noch drin, aber benenne ich es wieder nach film.mkv um, dann is bildchen weg
<IronMan> normal müssten diese bildchen doch überall gehn...
<IronMan> bei sämtlichen avi filmen z.b. sind die da...
<mgolisch> nur so aus spass: war nautilus in dem verzeichnis offen als du die dateien da entpackt hast?
<mgolisch> dann kommen bei mir auch keine thumbnails
<IronMan> es is so: ich hab heute mein system neu gemacht. ich komme von fedora. habe die datenplatte, auf der die ganzen filme sind, eingehängt und dann nachgeguckt...
<mgolisch> mach mal folgendes: cd ~/.thumbnails
<mgolisch> rm -rf fail/
<mgolisch> guck dann mal ob es nun geht
<IronMan> nautilus vorher schließen und neu öffnen?
<mgolisch> ja
<IronMan> immer noch nich
<IronMan> hat nich geholfen
<mgolisch> hm
<IronMan> ich könnte natürlich hingehn, alle umbenennen, aber ich denk nich, dass das sinn und zweck der sache is
<mgolisch> komisch
<mgolisch> haben die namen sonderzeichen?
<IronMan> nein
<mgolisch> sonst hab ich auch keine idee
<mgolisch> mir eh egal guck ich mir eh nie im filebrowser an
<IronMan> nur film.mkv. oder mal einen bindestrich drin
<IronMan> leerzeichen kommen auch mal vor
<IronMan> komisch is das jedenfalls, dass diese bildchen erst gehn, wenn ich was umbenenne. genauso war das aber bei fedora auch.
<Yan_Nick> moin
<Yan_Nick> wie heißt der befehl, der was im hintergrund öffnet?
<Yan_Nick> nothp?
<Yan_Nick> nothub*
<Finn10111> puh, ist zwar schon spät, aber ich versuche gerade mit alien ein rpm paket in ein deb paket umzuwandeln. laut alien werden die debs erfolgreich gebaut, aber sie sind nicht auffindbar..
<kvir4567> http://bashtube.ru/video/7088/
<IronMan> woran kann das liegen, dass im bios die 2te intern verbaute platte auf sata port 2 liegt, aber in der laufwerksverwaltung auf port 3?
<Yan_Nick> Wie kann ich übers Terminal ein Programm im Hintegrund öffnen?
<Yan_Nick> Ohne, dass ich den Programmablauf sehe?
<velten> $programm & >/dev/null 2>&1
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-02
<Moritz> Ich habe crashplan gerade installiert. Leider startet der Dienst erst ordnungsgemäß, wenn ich manuell ins terminal /etc/init.d/crashplan start eingebe und dann über die verknüpfung starte. 
<Moritz> in der installations-readme steht aber noch: 
<Moritz> Note that on some flavors of Linux you may need to added the following to /etc/init.d/boot.local:
<Moritz> /etc/init.d/crashplan start
<Moritz> diese datei existiert bei mir aber nicht
<Moritz> googlen bringt mich da auch nicht wirklich weiter, weil sich das alles auf SuSe bezieht
<Moritz> kann ich diese Datei "einfach" erstellen und die genannte Zeile einfügen? Oder ist das gefährlich?
<Moritz> ist das bei Ubuntu äquivalent zu /etc/rc.local?
<bullgard4> badblocks hat 3 Betriebsarten: i.) (ohne Schalter) »read-only test«, ii.) (Schalter -n) »non-destructive read-write test«. iii.) (Schalter -w) »write-mode test«. Wo ist genau beschrieben, was badblocks in ihnen genau tut?
<Guschtel> bullgard4: manpage
<Guschtel> bullgard4: -w     Use  write-mode  test. With this option, badblocks scans for bad blocks by writing some patterns (0xaa, 0x55, 0xff, 0x00) on every block of the device, [...]
<bullgard4> Guschtel: Das habe ich gelesen.
<bullgard4> bevor ich hier postete.
<sash_> bullgard4: und was willst du dann mehr wissen?
<bullgard4> sash_: Auf welche Weise badblocks ermittelt, ob ein Sektor fehlerhaft ist oder nicht.
<sash_> bullgard4: ich denk mal: wert schreiben, wert lesen, wenn n unterschied besteht, stimmt was nicht. ansonsten, lad dir den code runter und lies da drin ;)
<bullgard4> sash_: "wert schreiben, wert lesen" entspricht nicht der Wortwahl für i.) und ii.)
<Fuchs> bullgard4: es steht trotzdem in der manpage
<Fuchs> und zwar ziemlich genau, wenn Du es noch genauer wissen willst hast Du 2 Optionen. 1) Schreib den Entwickler an  2) Schau den Quellcode an, er ist verfuegbar. 
<Fuchs> Use write-mode test. With this option, badblocks scans for bad  blocks  by  writing  some patterns  (0xaa,  0x55, 0xff, 0x00) on every block of the device, reading every block and comparing the contents.  This option may not be combined with the -n option, as they  are mutually exclusive.  << ist fuer mich 100%ig klar.
<bullgard4> Für mich sind die Betreibsarten i.) und ii.) nicht 100%ig klar.
<Fuchs> in dem Fall siehe Optionen 1) und 2) 
<Fuchs> die Adresse fuer 1) befindet sich ebenfalls in der manpage, ziemlich unten. 
<bullgard4> Ich werde mir den Quellcode herunterladen und inspizieren.
<das_grosse_W> hi. ich habe ein problem mit meinem lvm. diese geht über drei platten. gestern abend ist mein pc abgestürzt, seit dem reset läuft das lvm nicht mehr. was ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe: offenbar habe ich vorher eine iso auf eine der lvm platten statt auf einen usb stick mit dd kopiert. etwa 300mb meiner daten sind also auf jeden fall weg. aber wie kann ich an die restlichen 500gb wieder drankommen?
<Wolfsherz> moin, da ist ein update für upstart in der aktualisierungsverwaltung. es lässt sich aber nicht aktivieren. woran kann das liegen?
<tm> Wolfsherz: evtl. weil es auf hold steht, sollte aber in der aktualisierungsverwaltung angezeigt werden
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: mit lvm wirds schwierig, je nachdem auf was du mit dd gezielt hast (platte, partition, blockdevice, etc.). aber schritt eins muss auf jeden fall sein: backups anlegen (dd_rescue)[warum hast du keine?!? offensichtlich unwichtige daten.], und dann mit den üblichen verdächtigen versuchen.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( hat schon seinen grund, warum das ding DataDestroyer heisst.. )
<Wolfsherz> tm, ich kann auch in den details nichts über den hold-status erkennen.
<sudosu> guten morgen
<das_grosse_W> LetoThe2nd, gezielt war auf /dev/sdx, iirc. was sind die üblichen verdächtigen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,datenrettung? das_grosse_W 
<shetlandpony> das_grosse_W, Datenrettung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tm> Wolfsherz: ich auch nicht, aber das liegt wohl dadran das wir unterschiedliche versionen haben, bei mir stehen keine pakete auf hold
<sudosu> mal iene kleine frage: ich habe mit dem "startbemienersteller" ein usb stick von einer ubuntu 10.10 (32bit) erstellt. persistenter speicher = 1gb. stickgröße = 8gb. wenn ich das system auf dem stick aktualisieren will, stehen mir jedoch gerade mal ~280mb zur verfügung, dann meldet die aktualisierungsverwaltung, dass kein speicherplatz mehr vorhanden sei ... mach ich was falsch?
<zerwas> Wolfsherz> ist bekannt mit upstart. Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken ;)
<Wolfsherz> tm, zerwas, danke euch
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: aber da seh ich grössere probleme auf dich zukommen, weil du ja nicht eine partition vernichtet hast, sondern den teil eines containers, in dem die datenbröckchen liegen.... backups wären sicher der einfachere weg :P
 * LetoThe2nd ist mal AFK
<das_grosse_W> LetoThe2nd, stimmt. nur leider hab ich keinen platz, um von 500gb backups anzulegen.
<sudosu> keiner eine idee zum aktualisierungsproblem?
<tm> sudosu: ich nicht, aber ich denke wenn jemand etwas weiss, wird er dir die info sicher mitteilen :)
<sudosu> schade. ich dachte ich übersehe nur eine kleinigkeit
<tm> sudosu: evtl. steht etwas im ubuntuusers wiki oder im forum, da würde ich dann mal nachsehen 
<tm> ach, ja hau nur ab o/"
<koegs> wo liegen die pakete, wenn ich mit apt-get install -d etwas runtergeladen habe?
<rumpe1> koegs, ich würde auf /var/cache/apt/archives tippen...
<tm> in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<koegs> ja, danke
<koegs> ist mir dann auch wieder eingefallen :)
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: tja, dann musst du halt im zweifelsfall damit leben können, dass das zeug weg ist. ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten.
<das_grosse_W> :/ leider.
<xharx> wie kann ich unter maverick einzelne pakete aus natty installieren?
<rumpe1> xharx, wozu sollte man das wollen?
<rumpe1> xharx, du machst dir das leben einacher, dann gleich natty zu probieren...
<xharx> um dvbt mit totem zu nutzen
<xharx> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Totem/DVB
<tm> ,apt-pinning? xharx 
<shetlandpony> xharx, Apt-Pinning ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tm> viel glück :)
<xharx> thx
<rumpe1> xharx, bei sowas hängt oft noch ein ganzer strauß bunter abhängigkeiten dran, den man dann noch nachreichen darf... 
<xharx> hm, dann lass ich das vielleicht lieber
<bullgard4> das_grosse_W: Eine 1,5-TB-USB-Festplatte kostete bei ALDI ~90 EUR vor ein paar Monaten.
<tm> *g*
<das_grosse_W> bullgard4, prima, leihst du mir deine zeitmaschine? :P
<bullgard4> das_grosse_W: Ich möchte unterstreichen, was »tm« gesagt hat: "ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten."
<rumpe1> bullgard4, ... was man i.d.R. aber erst /nach/ dem ersten großen Crash versteht ^^
<tm> das hab ich nie geschrieben *schwör*
<das_grosse_W> bullgard4, bestreite ich ja nicht. und des war LetoThe2nd 
<tm> das war LetoThe2nd *mit dem finger auf LetoThe2nd zeigt* o/^
<bullgard4> 'tschuldigung!
<das_grosse_W> allerdings gehe ich davon aus, das erst ~300mb unwiederbringlich gelöscht sind und hoffe die restlichen ~500gb noch retten zu können.
<LetoThe2nd> und ich tue genau das nicht. bei einem reinen blockdevice wahrscheinlich, aber bei nem LVM das an der basis kaputt gemacht wurde, dürfte der reibungsverlust deutlich höher sein.
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du jetzt nicht genug platz hast für a) ne sicherungskopie des defekten devices + b) ein mindestens ebensogrosses zieldevice, dass die gesicherten daten aufnehmen soll, dann seh ich sowieso nur nen totalverlust kommen.
<LetoThe2nd> (entweder durch unfreiwilliges überschreiebn oder zufällige vollendete zerstörung der lvm-reste bei einem rettungsversuch.)
<tm> bullgard4: kein problem ;)
<das_grosse_W> für die platte, die überschrieben wurde, hab ich noch genug platz. die sichere ich gerade.
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: und wohin sicherst du dann die daten?
<LetoThe2nd> wieder auf das defekte lvm? wenn du das vorhast - bitte channel verlassen, eine runde um den block drehen und versuchen, das mit dem logischen denken hinzukriegen :P
<das_grosse_W> auf meine backup-platte. da ist noch genug platz für die ~100gb, die auf der platte sind.
<LetoThe2nd> und so nebenbei wäre definitiv anzuraten, das ganze lvm zu kopieren und nicht nur das eine zerstörte device.
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: hm. und wer sagt dir, dass in den x gb der kaputten platte nur teile von datein liegen, die insgesamt nur x gb beanspruchen? keiner - das ist das problem an nem lvm. die daten liegen irgendwo da drauf, und daher hakt deine ganze logik?
<das_grosse_W> grrrml. hab letzte woche noch im saturn gestanden und überlegt, ob ich nicht ne externe 1tb platte für 50 oder 60€ kaufen soll.
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: dann geh jetzt zum saturn und kauf eine, auf der du dann arbeitest anstatt dir mit ansage und mehrfacher warnung selbst ins knie zu schiessen.
<LetoThe2nd> oder kauf besser gleich 2. stichwort: backups.
<das_grosse_W> stimmt, ich weiß nicht, wie so ein lvm funktioniert. dachte nur, dass das doch vermutlich sequentiell gespeichert wird. und wenn ich genug geld hätte, mir mal eben so x platten zu kaufen, stände ich jetzt nicht vor so einem problem.
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: fehlannahmen über fehlannahmen.
<LetoThe2nd> das_grosse_W: aber was solls. die ersten 3 schritte zum fachgerechten beginn habe ich genannt - mach draus was du willst. ansonsten: man muss auch mal loslassen können.
<tm> genau *g*
<tm> schön gesagt :)
<LetoThe2nd> tm: selbst oft genug mitgemacht. ergo: man unterscheide zwischen unwichtigen (ungebackupten) und wichtigen (anständig gesicherten) daten. anders gehts nicht.
<tm> eben *g*
<das_grosse_W> ja, loslassen ist die lösung für jeden cliffhanger ;) zum glück fallen die daten nicht in den bereich wichtig, sondern nur lästig wiederzubeschaffen. und dann geh ich gleich mal gucken, ob es wieder mal eine platte im angebot gibt.
<tm> das_grosse_W: schaust bei pollin.de nach, bekommst den crap günstig und zum "mal" sichern - reichts ;)
<das_grosse_W> danke, werd ich mal gucken.
<reberboot> guten tag, ich habe folgendes problem. Hab ein paket anschienen fehlerhaft installiert und jetzt kann ich weder was neues installieren noch das fehlerhafte deinstallieren; nopaste mit fehlermeldung http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2026
<gschwepp> Hallo, ist es möglich über Bash ein USB Keyboard an und auszustellen? Ich brauche einen Trigger für einen computer der damit aus dem Standby geholt wird. Ich habe eine USB Tastatur zerstört und an die space kontakte einen Radarschalter gelötet. Ergo wenn man vorbeiläuft wird die space gedrückt. 
<gschwepp> Um permanentes Space drücken zu deaktivieren will ich einfach für X minuten das Keyboard vom system nehmen dann wieder einbinden. 
<gschwepp> für diskussionen um das system bin ich in ot! :) 
<kuuh> Welches DAteisystem ist für ein Datengrab empfehlenswert XFS oder Ext4?
<brot> kuuh: ext4
<tm> kuuh: was verstehst du denn unter einem datengrab?
<LetoThe2nd> völlig egal, /dev/null braucht man nicht formatieren.
<kuuh> tm, naja verschlüsseltes raid5
<kuuh> hauptsächlich für große dateien
<LetoThe2nd> auf deutsch, die dvd&undbr-rip-sammlung. nimm schon ext4, und die sache ist gut.
<tm> hmmm, da müßte ich mir erstmal gedanken zu machen
<kuuh> LetoThe2nd, das sagst du.
<kuuh> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> kuuh: ja, das sag ich. und bei der gelegenheit, überleg dir ob die daten direkt als gelöscht markiert werden sollen oder obs nicht auch für ein backup reicht. und bevor du fragst: nein, ein raid(0,1,5,10,sonstwas) ist _KEIN_ backup. kannst ja mal drüber meditieren.
<tm> ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, das bei einem datengrab die daten nicht so wichtig seien...
<LetoThe2nd> tm: /dev/null, dann. FS egal.
<tm> ach ich meditier mal ne runde rüber o/"
<kuuh> LetoThe2nd, wer hat behauptet das ei ein backup
<kuuh> sei.
<LetoThe2nd> kuuh: keiner hat behauptet, dass ein ei ein backup sei.
<kuuh> hilfreich.
<LetoThe2nd> kuuh: aber wir haben wir jede menge leute, die glauben ihr ach so cooles raid würde ein backup ersetzen. daher der hinweis. schön, wenn du dieser annahme nicht folgst.
<kuuh> nein, das ist ne sicherung gegen plattentot . backup ist die tapelib auf der meien DA schlummert
<ubinux> ich kann von handy aus über bluetooth keine dateien verschicken wenn der rechner fest in der geräteliste vom handy steht. wenn ich den pc aus der handyliste lösche und will dann eine datei veschicken gehts, dabeit wird jedesmal der rechner wieder in die geräteliste eingetragen. dann gehts wieder nicht mit dem senden. kann wer helfen?
<kardouna> guten tag
<linuxius> hallo. ich suche eine Software, wo ich meine Dokumente auf dem PC archivieren kann und per mausklick öffnen kann. Alle meine PDFs aus dem Studium sollen da verlinkt und abrufbar sein...
<kardouna> ich habe auf meine rechner ubuntu und windows 7 instaliert, windows bootet  nur wenn ich den rechner 2 mal auschalten.
<kardouna> wer kann mir helfen?
<tm> ,geduld? kardouna 
<shetlandpony> kardouna: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<kuuh> bei ext4 wurde doch einiger platz exklusiv für root reserviert oder?
<kuuh> wenn ich mich recht erinnere 5% per default
<LetoThe2nd> kuuh: und bei ext2, und bei ext3,... und man kanns bei allen mit tune2fs adjustieren.
<kuuh> ist ein tune2fs -m 0 für einen reinen datenspeicher sinnvoll oder sollte man da 1% oder sowas lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> ansichtssache.
<kuuh> deine meinung?
<tm> kuuh: hast doch ne datensicherung, mach da nicht so einen akt draus, ist doch eh nur ein datengrab ;)
<LetoThe2nd> tm: ++
<kuuh> ja aber nicht für alles auf dem raid :)
<LetoThe2nd> kuuh: ich benutze kein ext4. zumindest nicht oft. und da wo ichs tu ist das bisschen rootreserve weit unterhalb meiner wahrnehmungsschwelle.
<tm> kuuh: na da mußt dann mindestens 5% einplanen plus ext4 oder ext3
<kuuh> jut, das ist ne aussage  dann danke ich mal und gehe ans fröhliche formatieren
<reberboot> wie kann ich das ändern: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<rumpe1> reberboot, den blockierenden prozess ausfindig mac hen und ggf. beenden
<rumpe1> mit lsof z.B.
<tm> reberboot: den dazugehörigen prozess killen, wenn er nicht wichtig ein sollte: bekommst raus mit: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<reberboot> also des fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat macht er gar nichts...bin grad in der ausgabe von lsof noch am suchen
<kardouna> haben festplatten eine internen lüfter
<kardouna> ?
<tm> reberboot: wenn du den prozess gefunden hast und abwürgst, solltest noch schauen ob eine datei: /var/lib/dpkg/lock existiert und ggf. löschen
<tm> kardouna: nein, evtl. einen externen
<reberboot> tm: irgendwie find ich in lsof nur update-ma 18599     oioioi   18r      REG                8,2  1655100    2633012 /var/lib/dpkg/status (deleted)...???
<kardouna> 190  temperatur der lufter im laufwerk 
<kardouna> ich mache gerade ein sebst test für das laufwerk
<reberboot> ok ich hab keinen prozess gefunden...und eine lock existiert auch nicht. apt-get egalwas geht aber immer noch nicht
<kardouna> http://img830.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfoto500gbfest.png/
<tm> reberboot: dann wäre es gut, wenn du die meldung von apt-get egalwas in ein paste service kopierst und den link dazu in den channel postet
<reberboot> hab ich ganz am anfang schon, mom
<reberboot> http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=2026
<LetoThe2nd> kardouna: nur so als hint: da steht nichts von "lüfter", nur von "luft".
<LetoThe2nd> kardouna: daraus folgt: das laufwerk ist oder war mal zu heiss im betrieb.
<LetoThe2nd> nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
<kardouna> kann das der grund warum windows nich gleich startet?
<LetoThe2nd> kein ahnung. windows ist mir - ehrlich gesagt - völlig egal, und erst recht in diesem channel.
<reberboot> ich hab inwischen auch mal versucht sudo dpkg --configure a a ber da kam dann das problem dass irgendein prozess den ich nicht finde die config.dat sperrt
<mgolisch> du hast schon mal rebootet?
<xharx> folgende zeile hat nicht geliefert, was sie liefern sollte, sie installierte die versionsnummer, die für maverick zur verfügung steht
<xharx> sudo apt-get -t natty install gnome-dvb-client
<xharx> warum?
<reberboot> öhmja, hab des problem seit gestern und da n paarmal gerebootet aber des hats nicht gebracht...ich versuchs nochmal
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<mgolisch> xharx: du hast die quellen davon drin?
<mgolisch> oder wie soll er das finden?
<xharx> ich bin nach der anleitung in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning vorgegangen
<xharx> quellen davon hab ich nicht
<Orcor> wenn ich bei Pidgin zu gespamt werde in ICQ und die bestimmten Nummern hinzufügen will zur Sperrliste geht das nicht da kommt an dauernd aus unbekannten Gründen ist es nicht möglich was kann man dagegen tun
<Orcor> wiki kann mir auch da nicht helfen 
<Orcor> bei msn in pidgin geht alles nur net icq
<reberboot> ja dicke sache es hat funktioniert; vielen Dank
<reberboot> wieso auch immer jetzt es funktioniert hat und gestern nicht...?
<mgolisch> xharx: wie stellst du dir woher er die pakete nimmt?
<Orcor> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<mgolisch> du musst schon ne quelle hinzufuegen wo die drin sind
<xharx> mgolisch: ich dachte, aus dem internet :)
<xharx> also ich weiß nich so richtig
<mgolisch> und woher weiss er was natty ist oder woher er das bekommt?
<xharx> ich bin nach dieser beschreibung in apt pinning vorgegangen, ich habe apt-get nicht programmiert
<mgolisch> du legst mit dem pinning ja nur prioritaeten fest
<mgolisch> ohne ne paket quelle mit den paketen die du willst kann das nicht funktionieren
<xharx> ist die paketquelle nicht das netz?
<mgolisch> naja in deiner sources.list stehen ja nur die paketrepositories for maverick drin
<xharx> wozu ist denn dann dieser schalter -t
<xharx> wie kann ich denn unter maverick pakete aus natty installieren?
<koegs> wer darauf antwortet hat automatisch den support gewonnen :-)
<mgolisch> mit dem -t schalter kannst du festgelegten priorietaeten fuer ein paket ueberschreiben
<mgolisch> da du aber keine quellen von natty hinzugefuegt hast kann er davon logischerweise auch nix installieren
<Orcor> danke das mir nicht geholfen wurde
<mgolisch> Orcor: kp schau halt im launchpad nach
<xharx> ok, wie kann ich mein problem dann lösen. aus natty zu installieren wird hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Totem/DVB empfohlen
<Orcor> wo?
<koegs> Orcor: gerne doch
<mgolisch> pidgin ist nicht der std im client von ubuntu
<Orcor> aber ich hab über pidgin msn und icq laufen 
<mgolisch> welche ubuntu version hast du?
<Orcor> am anfang hat alles geklappt  und eines tages konnte ich nicht mehr nummern in die sperrliste einfügne
<xharx> 10.10, wenn du mich meinst
<koegs> Orcor: in launchpad schauen ob der Bug bekannt ist, sonst den Bug melden
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus
<Orcor> was du sagst
<koegs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin
<mgolisch> oder die speerliste ist voll?
<Orcor> danke für denn link gleich nachschauen
<mgolisch> ka
<gschwepp> Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit den input eines zweiten keyboards umzuleiten? 
<mgolisch> mich nervt das so dermassen ich bekomm am tag mindestens 20 so komische anfragen
<gschwepp> also 2 usb keyboards ich weiß über dmesg wo das 2te eingebunden ist 
<mgolisch> icq hab ich schon rausgekickt bei mir
<gschwepp> alles getippte will ich in ein viele z.B. umleiten. 
<Orcor> aber in icq hab ich paar freunde die kein skype haben 
<Orcor> oder msn
<mgolisch> hm
<Orcor> deswegen neben skype und msn hab ich auch noch icq
<Flyingmana> Orcor, abwägen von vor und nachteilen, so ist das leben, man muss eben opfer bringen
<mgolisch> jo wenn wer was von mir will kann er sich entweder jabber oder msn holen oder halt mir ne mail schreiben
<mgolisch> :)
<gschwepp> weiß echt niemand wie ich ordnetlich ein keyboard device pipen kann? 
<Orcor> www.gidf.de
<gschwepp> Orcor: schon gefragt. cat > foo hilft mir nicht weiter
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> dann versteh ich nicht
<gschwepp> ich möchte von einem modifizierten keyboard über usb den output direkt vom device wo er im system eingebunden ist umleiten
<Orcor> warum?
<Orcor> was sagt im Terminal der befehl lsusb erkennt der alles?
<gschwepp> weil ich einen "bewegungs"sensor gebaut habe indem ich ne cherry tastatur kaputt gemacht habe, an space nen radar sensor habe. 
<gschwepp> wenn sich jemand dem computer nähert wird space gedrückt und der monitor geht an
<Orcor> cool
<gschwepp> jetzt drückt der mir aber immer space und man kann z.B. im firefox nichts machen. 
<Orcor> wie bist du auf  die idee einglich drauf gekommen 
<gschwepp> jetzt will ich nur dieses eine usb device direkt abfangen und umleiten, damit mein system nicht an den space krepiert. 
<xharx> mgolisch: wie gehe ich denn jetzt vor?
 * gschwepp mittag essen 
<Orcor> ein guten
<mgolisch> xharx: naja du musst ne quelle fuer natty hinzufügen
<xharx> mgolisch: reicht dafür deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse
<xharx> ?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> du musst halt durch deine pinning regeln sicherstellen das nicht alles daraus genommen wird
<koegs> man könnte versuchen das paket manuell zu installieren
<xharx> wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, wird nur aus natty genommen, wenn ich in apt-get -t natty angebe.
<xharx> koegs: wie?
<koegs> das paket von packages.ubuntu.com manuell runterladen und installieren
<xharx> hört sich vernünftig an...
<xharx> hab mich wohl auf ne falsche fährte locken lassen mit apt-pinning
<iob> mhm, ich hab gestern ubuntu installiert, heute boote ich windows, das meint etwas von wegen "ntfs überprüfung" und nun hat es anscheinend den bootloader gekillt, ich hab hier dummerweise nur ganz lahmes internet und keine boot cd, wie kriege ich einen bootloader drauf?
<gschwepp> live medium / usb, cd, what ever
<esing> Moin !!
<esing> Ich will nicht das mein Display dunkel wird nach 20 seconds ohne mous curser bewegung
<esing> wie schalte ich das aus
<esing> (nur wenn ohne strom läuft)
<Deem> esing: wenn du Gnome benutzt -> System ->> Einstellungen ->> Energieverwaltung
<esing> gibets nicht im menü
<esing> hast nen kommandozeilenbefehel
<esing> By the way
<esing> ich benutze LXDE
<Deem> ok. mit lxde kenn ich mich nicht aus und einen Terminalbefehl dazu kenn ich leider auch nicht. sry
<esing> KEIN DING trotzdem _thx_
<tm> esing: versuchmal in einer shell " gnome-power-preferences " zu starten
<esing> tm *gelöst*
<esing> tm hab LXDE
<esing> *batterie unten rechts geklickt*
<esing> Thnx tho
<Wolfsherz> versuch mal weniger enter...
<tm> esing: das hab ich schon mitbekommen, dass du lxde hast, nur könnte es doch sein, das der gnome-power-preferences trotzdem zu starten ist
<boelkmoeller3> Hallo Ubunteros. Beim Symbol des update-notifyers ist der Pfeil im  Stern meist nach unten gerichtet wie auf dem Bild http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automatische_Updates. Manchmal aber auch nach oben. Was haben die Pfeile im Icon für eine Bedeutung?
<kuuh> bah... ich bracuh nen verschlüsselungsführerschein! ist es wichtig/vorteilhaft, dass ein keyfile eine länge von 2^n hat? ich hab anstatt 8192 tatsächlich 9192 Bit genommen
<Wolfsherz> früher gab es doch eine benachrichtigung oben rechts, wenn neue updates zur verfügung stehen. wurde das entfernt in 10.10?
<tm> nein
<Wolfsherz> bei mir öffnet sich neuerdings nur die aktualisierungsverwaltung, minimiert... und wenn ich mal zufällig hinschaue sehe ich die erst.
<tm> Wolfsherz: schau mal in den einstellungen nach, unter system - systemverwaltung - aktualisierungsverwaltung, vielleicht findest du dort einen eintrag, das ganze sichtbar zu machen
<tm> Wolfsherz: eigentlich ist es sichtbar, jedoch nicht im vordergrund
<Wolfsherz> tm, in der unteren taskleiste öffnet sich bei mir die aktualisierungsverwaltung, wenn neue updates zur verfügung stehen. bei 10.04 hatte ich oben rechts im benachrichtigungsfeld immer ein icon, das mit einem ausrufezeichen oder pfeil markiert war.
<Wolfsherz> tm, in den einstellungen ist markiert "über verfügbare aktualisierungen nur benachrichtigen", nur eine benachrichtigung stelle ich mir anders vor.
<esing> tm hast recht gehabt, er ist auch gestartet! thx
<tm> esing: kein thema, ich habs doch :)
<esing> :-)
<Wolfsherz> hm, womit gebe ich am besten meinen bildschirm für einen anderen vnc benutzer frei?
<tm> Wolfsherz: system - einstellungen - enfernter bildschirm :)
<Wolfsherz> tm, danke. das ist teilweise aber auch alles versteckt ;)
<tm> Wolfsherz: man gewöhnt sich dran, find ich, schlimm ist es nur - das mans nachher nicht mehr missen möchte :/
<dj-bino> hallo zusammen ich habe ein kleines Problem es wird das Paket upstart zurückgehalten wegen der neuen libc6 weiß da jemand mehr drüber 
<dj-bino> upstart:
<dj-bino>   Stört: libc6 (<2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2), aber es wird 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 installiert
<tm> dj-bino: dass das paket upstart zugegehalten wird ist bekannt, den grund kenn ich nicht - am besten aussitzen :)
<dj-bino> habe schon eine Lösung gefunden danke 
<dj-bino> im Terminal geht es mit 
<dj-bino> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dj-bino> es wird dann ein Ersatz für libc6 installiert
<Finn10111> gibt es bei gwibber die möglichkeit z.b. nur 100 nachrichten anzeigen zu lassen? wenn mein rechner mal länger läuft, sammeln sich da ne menge an und der ram verbrauch von gwibber steigt entsprechend
<y0> hi, habe heute schon zum 2. mal das problem das sich ubuntu "aufgehangen hat". Um konkreter zu werden muss ich mit mutmaßungen beschreiben: die gnome-oberfläche stürzt gleich nach dem start ab, nachdem ich nur ein beliebiges programm gestartet habe. das abstürzen von gnome äußert sich das der desktop selbst nicht mehr bedienbar ist, die panels jedoch schon! auch shortcuts funktionieren .... jmd ne idee?
<Bish> es ist winter , da frieren pcs öfters ein
<tm> y0: ich würde in die ~/.xsession-errors reinschauen
<Bish> und xorglog
<y0> http://pastebin.com/ZdVu5FdK
<bullgard4> Nautilus zeigt mir bei manchen Dateien an: 'Owner=15806 - user # 15806'. Was für ein Eigentümer ist das?
<y0> tm kannste was drin sehen?
<tm> y0: sehen schon, nur damit anfangen kann ich nicht so viel - steht denn was im Xorg.log.0?
<y0> tm wo liegt die datei?
<tm> y0: sry, die datei liegt im /var/log/
<tm> wenn dann müsste das die *.old sein - zumindest hab ich die bei mir so stehen
<y0> die .old = http://pastebin.de/14456
<tm> y0: hmmm, also ich muß da passen
<tm> y0: evtl. mal compiz deaktivieren, schauen welche programme beim starten gestartet werden (system - einstellungen - startprogramme), vielleicht ist da etwas dabei was stört, oder erst später gestartet werden sollte
<tm> bullgard4: ich würde mal vorsichtig vermuten das mit Owner= die Prozess ID gemeint ist ... 
<bullgard4> tm: '~$ ps aux | grep 15806' gibt nicht Vernünftiges aus.
<tm> bullgard4: gesehen hab ich sowas noch nicht, bis auf die PID fällt mir nichts ein
<bullgard4> Meine höchste Prozess-ID ist im Momnet kleiner als 1300
<tm> bullgard4: es sei denn, die dateien sind von einem system in dem der owner id 15806 ist/war (iirc)
<y0_> tm is schon wieder abgeschmiert was habt ihr an mich geschrieben? sry
<tm> 02/02 15:38:21   tm >> y0: hmmm, also ich muß da passen 02/02 15:41:44   tm >> y0: evtl. mal compiz deaktivieren, schauen welche programme beim starten gestartet werden (system - einstellungen - startprogramme), vielleicht ist da etwas dabei was stört, oder erst später gestartet werden sollte
<bullgard4> tm: "War" - das kann sein. Aber jetzt sind die Dateien auf meinem Ubuntu-Rechner.
<y0_> tm ist compiz deaktiviert wenn ich die "visuellen effekte" deaktiviere?
<tm> bullgard4: du könntest die dateien mit " chown $USER $datei " deinem user wieder übergeben
<tm> y0_: ich geh mal davon aus, ich bin kein compiz spezi
<tm> y0_: schau mal hier nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/compiz#Compiz-beenden
<jokrebel> hi
<witchdoc> HI ALL
<Fuchs> hallo witchdoc, mach doch bitte Caps aus. 
<witchdoc> FUCHS, WAS IST CAPS?
<Fuchs> witchdoc: hoer auf alles gross zu schreiben. 
<witchdoc> HIER LEUCHTET SO EIN GRO?SSES A
<witchdoc> WIE GEHT DAS? 
<witchdoc> BITTE HILFE
<witchdoc> oh da ist eine Taste mit Pfeil
<witchdoc> Danke Fuchs
<witchdoc> Wollte schon mein Geld wiederzurück, die 50 EUR für Ubuntu 7 Professional
<tm> mööp :P
<bullgard4> tm: Es scheint so zu sein: Diese Verzeichnisse und Dateien stammen aus einem Ubuntu-Repositorium und sind Quellcode. Ich habe sie als Root heruntergeladen. Das Paket hat beim Entpacken offenbar den alten Besitzer vom Repositorium "15806 - user # 15806" beibehalten.
<bullgard4> tm: In der Tat könnte ich " chown $USER $datei " anweisen.
<tm> bullgard4: dann ist es wohl besser, mit chown die dateien deinem user zu übertragen :/
<bullgard4> Ja.
<coldjack> hallo ich habe folgendes problem, ich bekam gerade die meldung das auf meine boot partition nur noch 8mb frei sind
<coldjack> kann man die partition irgendwie aufräumen?
<rumpe1> coldjack, du könntest ältere kernel deinstallieren
<coldjack> und wie mach ich das?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren  << coldjack 
<coldjack> okay ich guck mal danke
<tm> coldjack: sudo apt-get clean ;; sudo apt-get autoclean <-- wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit
<rumpe1> tm, was hat das mit der boot-partition zu tun?
<tm> rumpe1: stimmt, da hast recht, ich hab das /boot auf / - verzeihst mir nochmal?
<rumpe1> hmm... ok... wenn boot-partition mit root identisch ist...
<rumpe1> *g*
<tm> ja?
<rumpe1> bei boot-partition denk ich eben an eine separate partition :)
<coldjack> okay einfach bei synaptic löschen
 * tm nods so liest es sich auch oben
<rumpe1> coldjack, jo
<tm> rumpe1: ich hab nicht richtig hingeschaut *g*
<rumpe1> tm, und ich hab nicht alle interpretationsmöglichkeiten berücksichtigt *g*
<duelle> Hallo ;) ich hätt da gern mal wieder ein Problem: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mein Prozessor laut CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor (Gnome-Applet) maximal 550 MHz pro Kern liefert (bei eigentlich max. 2,2 GHz) 
<Frickelpit> auch bei last?
<coldjack> ich kann ja durch uname -r herausfinden welcher aktueller kernel läuft!
<duelle> Ja, ich kann ja bei diesem Applet z.B. verschiedene MHz-Stufen wählen. Das MAximum ist 550 MHz .. auch beim ondemand-"governor" gehts bis maximal 550 MHz
<coldjack> aber in der synaptic wird irgendwie nur der aktuelle aufgelistet!
<duelle> Frickelpit: Einige Daten dazu stehen auch dort: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/cpu-frequenz-zu-niedrig/ Doch da konnte mir bisher niemand so richtig helfen :(
<Frickelpit> coldjack: schau halt mal mit dpkg -l linux-image* | grepp ii welche installiert sind
<coldjack> okay
<coldjack> dann lösch ich die alten teiel mal^^
<rumpe1> coldjack, die zwei neuesten würde ich lassen
<coldjack> ja okay danke
<rumpe1> wenn dirn update den neueste verhagelt, hast du immer noch nen zweitneuesten als rettungsanker
<coldjack> jop
<coldjack> mal hoffen das es so klappt
<coldjack> wie ich mir das vorstelle
<coldjack> es sollen dadurch aufjeden fall wieder 500mb frei werden=)
<rumpe1> hui
<coldjack> das er nicht automatisch die ältesten löscht
<coldjack> dann wollen wir mal einen neustart machen!
<duelle> Irgendwie hat sich mein Client aufgehäng :( hatte noch jmd etwas bzgl. der CPU-Leistung geschrieben?
<Wizle> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/331117/
<KaiL> http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/chipsaetze/intel/2011/februar/auslieferung-von-sandy-bridge-boards-gestoppt/
<shetlandpony> KaiL's url: http://tinyurl.com/4emh8sb | Auslieferung von „Sandy Bridge“-Boards gestoppt (Update 4) - 01.02.2011 - ComputerBase
<KaiL> aua, da hat intel aber ein Problem
<Fuchs> KaiL: falschen Kanal erwischt :p
<KaiL> ups ;)
<bullgard4> Ist die Ausgabe von smartctl: "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1; Num  Test_Description Status Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error; # 1  Extended offline Completed: read failure 20%  13503 125818723' eindeutig in der Aussage: "Diese Festplatte ist unbrauchbar"? (siehe http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/ )
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/4nbz3qj | GParted: &#34;Input/output error, während von /dev/sda gelesen wurde&#34; › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<PBeck> hi
<duelle> Hi, habe leider das Problem, dass Ubuntu (10.10) meinen Prozessor nicht richtig zu erkennen scheint (bzw. die Frequenz) :( ... denn cpufreq-info sagt mir, dass mein Prozessor nur 300-550 Mhz leisten kann. Wobei es eine 2,2 GHz CPU ist ...
<dreamon> Wenn ich hier Shift und Backspace (löschen nach links) drücke dann legt mein X einen neustart hin. Ist das beu euch auch so?
<duelle> dreamon, Strg + Alt + Backspace war eigtl X-restart oder nicht?
<moep2> hallo,
<dreamon> Mom ich teste nochmal..bin vermutlich kurz weg
<moep2> ich habe eine externe ntfs die ich nicht mehr einbinden kann, weil sie nicht korrekt ausgehängt wurde, was kann ich da tun?
<moep2> also unter ubuntu und unter win kann ich nicht mehr darauf zugreifen
<zerwas> dreamon: System -> Einstellungen -> Tastatur -> Belegungen -> Optionen -> Tastenkombination zum erzwungenen Beenden des X-Servers
<dreamon> STRG+Shift+Backspace .. startet hier auch X neu. Strg+Alt+Backspace dagegen passiert nix. zerwas -> Ich schau mal.
<zerwas> dreamon> ansonsten über xmodmap kann mans lösen
<dreamon> zerwas, Da hab ich keinen Haken dran.
<zerwas> dreamon> mach mal xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap und schau in die datei .Xmodmap, ob irgendwo "Backspace" drin steht
<zerwas> err, was rede ich da
<zerwas> Terminate_Server musst du suchen mein ich
<zerwas> hatte das problem selbst mal, weiß es aber offensichtlich auch nicht mehr genau, wie ichs gelöst hab. Hier ein Vorschlag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1999608&postcount=12
<dreamon> zerwas, Ok, teste ich mal gschwind.. und mache reboot
<zerwas> dreamon> brauchst nicht rebooten
<zerwas> neu einloggen reicht
<dreamon> ok
<duelle> Hat jmd eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, dass die Frequenzen meines Prozessors nicht korrekt erkannt werden? Irgendwas stimmt da nicht :(
<dreamon> zerwas, Vielen Dank. Das ist eine Gefährliche Kombi.. 
<zerwas> dreamon> ja, kann einen verrückt machen
<dreamon> zerwas, Ja, Wenn es zumindest eine 3er Kombi wäre.. aber 2Tasten, das kann so schnell passieren.. 
<dreamon> zerwas, Suche schon seit Monaten nach einer Lösung.. dachte das ist ein Softwareproblem.. -> Ich danke dir Sehr Herzlich!
<zerwas> dreamon> jau, kein Problem. als ich es damals das erste mal hatte, hab ich die ersten vier male oder so nicht mitbekommen, welche tastenkombination das nun eigentlich auslöst
<zerwas> darf eigentlich nicht sein, sowas
<bullgard4> duelle: Bitte guck in /var/log/dmesg.0 nach "acpi" und analysiere diese Meldungen im Hinblick auf Dein Problem.
<duelle> bullgard4: Ich kann dort leider keine Fehlermeldung entdecken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561487/
<HaC|away> hallo zusammen
<Wizle> Hilfe: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/331117/
<Gamoder_> Äh – wie heißt nochmal schnell das einfache Programm zum Aufnehmen vom Mikrofon?
<HaC|away> ich hab n problem mit fulldisk encryption im zusammenahng mit nem keyfile auf nem usb stick
<rumpe1> Gamoder_, dd ^^
<HaC|away> funktioniert das irgenwie?!?
<HaC|away> ich hab in nem howto gelesen das ich hier "cryptkey=/dev/disk/by-uuid/$UID:ext3:/secretkey" zu grub.cfg hinzufuegen muss und es tut
<Gamoder_> ok, ein graphisches Programm :-)
<HaC|away> wofuer grafisch :) ich wuerd arecord nutzen
<HaC|away> wens nur um fix was aufzeichnen geht ;)
<rumpe1> Gamoder_, aptitude sagt: qarecord, recorditnow (kde) ...
<Gamoder_> Geht eher um das Mikrofon-Testen, aber ich bin mir sicher, von gnome gab es da so ein kleines programm
<Gamoder_> danke mal
<rumpe1> gnome-sound-recorder
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich kann in Deiner Ausgabe keine Fehler entdecken.  --  Was steht in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power?
<rumpe1> ist bei mir unter "Unterhaltungsmedien"
<Gamoder_> danke, das meinte ich :-)
<duelle> bullgard4: Ich nehme mal an, dass du mich Highlighten wolltest. Bei mir steht: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561489/
<Check> abend zusammen keine frage wenn das raid auf dem verschlüsselt werden soll aktiv ist, sollte das gehen oder? cryptsetup -y --cipher aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 --key-size 256 luksFormat /dev/md0
<Check> ist ein raid0 
<bullgard4> duelle: Ja, ich hatte mich im Nick geirrt. --  Oh, sehr übel! Dein ACPI-System funktioniert nicht. Wie ist es zu der Fehlfunktion gekommen?
<duelle> bullgard4: Ich kann da garnichts zu sagen :( mein System läuft eigentlich soweit ... nur dass eben scheinbar die Frequenz der CPU zu niedrig eingestuft wird ... 
<Check> wenn ich ihn ausführe kommt das "Daten auf /dev/md0 werden unwiderruflich überschrieben."
<Check> und dann das Aufruf fehlgeschlagen.
<duelle> bullgard4: Habe bisher sonst nichts fehlerhaftes erkennen können.
<bullgard4> duelle: Seit wann ist das so?
<duelle> Ich hatte nicht von Beginn an dieses Monitor-Applet ... aber nehme dann mal an, dass das von Anfang an so war
<duelle> (also seit ich ubuntu installiert hab)
<duelle> bullgard4: also seit Ende Dez
<Check> hab es :-)
<Check> zur info lesen!!! yes oder doch YES
<Check> :-))
<bullgard4> duelle: Nopaste mal das vollständige dmesg.0-Log.
<duelle> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561497/
<HaC|away> ich hab n problem mit fulldisk encryption im zusammenahng mit nem keyfile auf nem usb stick, wie bekommt man das zum laufen?
<bullgard4> duelle: Moment noch bitte...
<duelle> bullgard4: klar, kein Problem
<bullgard4> duelle: Zeile 208 "    0.000000] Detected 2210.838 MHz processor." hast Du gelesen?
<duelle> bullgard4: Habe ich gerade beim durchblättern gesehen - ja
<bullgard4> duelle: Hier ist wohl der Fehler:  'PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.; [    0.031549] ... version:    2; [   0.031550] ... bit width:              40; [    0.031552] ... generic registers:      2; [    0.031554] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff; [    0.031555] ... max ; eriod:             000000007fffffff; [    0.031557] ... fixed-purpose events:   3; [    0.031559] ... event...
<bullgard4> ...mask:             0000000700000003' --  Ich kenne diesen Fehler noch nicht. Sorry, da mußt Du danach googlen.
<duelle> bullgard4: Hast du eine Idee nach welchen Teilen ich von der Fehlermeldung googlen sollte? denn mir sagt das jetzt leider überhaupt nichts :(
<bullgard4> duelle: Fang an mit 'PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.'
<jokrebel> duelle: generell sinvoll beim googlen ist es sonderzeichen zu entfernen.
<duelle> bullgard4: Viele Ergebnisse - aber entweder source-code oder zusammen mit völlig anderen Begleit"Symptomen" ... 
<bullgard4> duelle: Tut mir leid, ich muß jetzt afk
<duelle> bullgard4: Ich danke dir schonmal für deine Mühe! Bin froh da wenigstens etwas weiter gekommen zu sein!
<sl33py> abend
<sl33py> kennt sich hier jemand mit shred und den protokollen von  ext4 aus?
<dAnjou> sl33py: darauf antwortet keiner
<sl33py> anders formulieren?
<dAnjou> ,frag? sl33py 
<shetlandpony> sl33py: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<rumpe1> sl33py, man shred: "...ext3...  In both the data=ordered (default) and data=writeback modes, shred works as  usual."
<rumpe1> sl33py, ich würde mal tippen, daß das in ext4 per default ähnlich sein dürfte .. 
<sl33py> Gut nur ganz verstehen tue ichs noch nicht, dann muss ich wohl nochmal nachsehen, danke dir.
<rumpe1> sl33py, http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/01/shred-securely-delete-files-in-linux.html
<shetlandpony> rumpe1's url: http://tinyurl.com/6639ln4 | shred - Securely delete files in Linux | Linux Poison
<rumpe1> da stehts nochmal ausdrücklich für ext4... also per default sollte shred reichen
<sl33py> @ rumpel, also muss ich in /etc/fstab nur data=something umändern, richtig?
<Wizle> Ich habe eine Festplatte im Root Verzeichnis gemountet, kann jetzt aber nicht den Inhalt der Platte ändern aufgrund fehlender Rechte. Wie kann ich da vorgehen?
<sl33py> chmod
<sl33py> kannst du dafür verwenden.
<Wizle> sl33py: Darüber habe ich schon gelesen, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. bzw ich weiss nicht welche Zahl ich nehmen muss? CHMOD 654?
<Fuchs> Wizle: zuerst mal sagen welches Dateisystem, bevor wir mit chown und chmod basteln 
<Fuchs> und 654 waere ja mal ganz komisch
<Wizle> Fuchs: ext4
<Fuchs> dann kann man chown und chmod nehmen. Wie sieht die Struktur der Platte aus, und worauf brauchst Du Zugriff? 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Was meinst du mit Struktur? Ich brauche Zugriff auf die ganze Festplatte, möchte die als Datenträger für Filme nutzen
<Fuchs> Wizle: ist da schon was drauf? 
<Fuchs> Wizle: ich frage nur, weil ein chmod -R resp. ein chown -R nicht rueckgaengig gemacht werden kann
<Wizle> Fuchs: Nein, die ist frisch formatiert und im fstab eingetragen
<Fuchs> also ist fragen relativ sinnvoll, _bevor_ man einen Befehl empfiehlt 
<Fuchs> Wizle: brauchen mehrere Nutzer Zugriff auf die Platte? 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Nein nur ich und MythTV
<Fuchs> Wizle: weil Du hast 3 Moeglichkeiten:  1) Du machst Dich selber mit chown zum Besitzer des Verzeichnisses  2) Du machst mit chown eine Gruppe zur primaeren Gruppe und gibst der Rechte  3) Du gibst allen Leuten Rechte 
<Fuchs> Wizle: dann waere ein chown deinnutzer:users   auf das Rootverzeichnis der Platte z.B. eine Idee 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Wenn ich mich selber zum Besitzer mache, hat dann auch MythTV alle Rechte? Weil Mythtv ja irgenwie auch ein User ist, soweit ich richtig informiert bin
<Fuchs> Wizle: dann waere sinnvoll nachzuschauen, unter welchem User mythtv laeuft, ja. 
<Fuchs> Wizle: dann hast Du zwei Moeglichkeiten:  1) Du packst mythtv in eine Gruppe, machst mit  chown deinnutzer:diegruppe die Berechtigungen entprechend und dann mit der zweiten Zahl bei chmod die Rechte fuer die Gruppe
<Fuchs> Wizle: Alternativ machst Du mit der dritten Zahl die Rechte fuer alle so, dass sie zugreifen koennen. Aber dann duerfen halt wirklich alle. 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Wenn ich in den User Settings nachschaue, sehe ich nur mich
<Fuchs> Wizle: das ginge dann in die Richtung von chmod 0777, also nix spezielles, owner darf alles (7 = 4 + 2 + 1: lesen + schreiben + ausfuehren), Gruppe darf alles, alle anderen duerfen alles 
<rumpe1> sl33py, nö... so wie's dasteht, geht shred im default-fall... mußt also wohl nix ändern, außer du hast da irgendwann mal rumgetunet
<Wizle> Fuchs: Lautet der Befehl dann sudo chmod 0777 ?
<Fuchs> Wizle: sudo chmod 0777 verzeichnis 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Ich versuchs
<Fuchs> Wizle: -R wuerde das ganze noch rekursiv machen, da allerdings noch kein Inhalt da ist sollte das unnoetig sein erstens, 
<Fuchs> und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, dann laesst man -R lieber erstmal weg, weil: siehe oben, kann man nicht rueckgaengig machen, und auf den falschen Ordner angewendet richtet das doch relativ viel Schaden an
<sl33py> @ rumpel, nein nichts verändert, nur protokolliert laut dieser Seite: http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Shred ext4 alles mit und shred soll dadurch unsicher werden.
<Deem> Fuchs: kann man dem dann nicht einfach ein chmod 0770 nachschmeißen, damit alle anderen nixmehr dürfen?
<Fuchs> Deem: macht nur noch mehr kaputt, aber sicher kann man
<Wizle> Fuchs: Vielen Dank es hat funktioniert, das Verzeichnis macht das was ich will!
<Fuchs> Wizle: prima, keine Ursache
<Deem> Fuchs: ok. gut zu wissen.
<Wizle> Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage: Warum sind auf der neuen Festplatte schon 30 Gbyte schon belegt?
<Fuchs> Wizle: zwei Gruende: ein Teil geht durch die Formatierung floeten
<Fuchs> Wizle: der zweite: ext4 reserviert 5 (oder 10)% fuer root 
<Fuchs> Wizle: hat gute Gruende auf Serversystemen, auf Desktopsystemen schaltet man das besser aus. tune2fs kann das. 
<rumpe1> sl33py, soviel würde ich auf den artikel nicht geben... 1. steht da nicht, unter welchen Bedingungen genau ext4 unsicherer sein soll, 2. steht da 25x überschreiben, was schon lange als mythos erkannt wurde
<rumpe1> 1mal überschreiben reicht dicke
<Wizle> Fuchs: Warum sollte die Platte so viel reservieren wenn ein Root Verzeichnis schon existiert? (Verständnisfrage)
<Fuchs> Wizle: Du suchst die -m Option von tune2fs, und zwar willst Du das auf einen relativ kleinen Wert (1 oder so) setzen
<Fuchs> Wizle: weil das dafuer ist, dass wenn die Platte voll ist, das wichtige Prozesse noch drauf schreiben koennen
<Fuchs> Wizle: nicht einfach gleich alles stirbt
<Fuchs> Wizle: steht uebrigens auch in man tune2fs, bei der besagten -m Option. Mit der / Taste kannst Du innerhalb von manpages suchen. 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Alles klar, danke Werds mal jetzt versuchen
<Fuchs> Wizle: wenn es nicht geht: melden
<KojiroAK> Gibts in Ubuntu einen E-Mail-Client der Push kann?
<sl33py> @rumpel, naja in den default einstellungen ohne -n N von überschreibungen, also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass wenn ich mit shred eine Datei gelöscht habe es auch nicht mehr wiederherzustellen ist?
<Fuchs> Wizle: vor allem wuerde ich vorher sicherheitshalber die Platte aushaengen, ehrlich gesagt. 
<rumpe1> sl33py, wenn du nicht diese speziellen mount-optionen für ext4 gesetzt, kannst du davon ausgehen.
<rumpe1> gesetzt hast, 
<Wizle> Fuchs: Danke, hatte ich vor, hab irgendwo gelesen, das man das grundsätzlich tun sollte
<sl33py> gut die fstab Datei kannte ich noch nicht, möchtest du sie dir mal ansehen?
<rumpe1> sl33py, kannst ja selber gucken :)  .... mount-optionen stehen in der ...hm.. 3. spalte
<rumpe1> was ist eigentlich in dem falle, daß data=journal mode gilt?
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: was willst Du denn erreichen? Das Dein PC zB. Systemmeldungen ohne offenen Mail-Client versendet?
<rumpe1> dann wird die vermutlich doch auch nur für relativ kurze zeit zwischengehalten
<rumpe1> und dann überschrieben
<KojiroAK> jokrebel: Ich meinte mehr, dass er Push-Mail empfangen kann. Ich mag das bei Android. 
<KojiroAK> jokrebel: Eine Mail sofort zu bekommen, wenn sie den Server erreicht hat ist super.
<apollo13> KojiroAK: ziemlich jeder ordentliche client kann imap idle
<sl33py> @ rumpel  da werden die löschvorgänge mit protokolliert
<rumpe1> sl33py, inwiefern ist das protokoll sicherheitsrelevant?
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: ich nutze hierfür GnuBiff bzw. hab gleich mein Thunderbird offen.
<sl33py> also bei mir steht unter optionen nur: errors=remount-ro sollte also  kein journal mode gesetzt sein
<rumpe1> sl33py, jo... dann ist doch alles in butter ^^
<sl33py> @ rumple, da wird mit protokolliert was man köscht
<sl33py> sry rumpel
<apollo13> wie kann ich denn acpi dauerhaft deaktivieren (grub2)
<rumpe1> sl33py, wenn da nur steht "datei x wurde gelöscht" dann ist das doch egal
<apollo13> ah gefunden
<rumpe1> vielleicht ist dieser spezielle modus einer, in dem die datei selbst noch eine weile aufbewahrt wird...
<sl33py> kleiner Auszug aus einem Text:
<sl33py> Bei moderneren Log-strukturierten oder "journaled" Dateisystemen, wie z.B. bei ext3 und ReiserFS kann es zu Einschränkungen des shred-Befehls kommen, da eine Überschreibung und anschließende Löschung einer Datei vom Dateisystem mitprotokolliert wird. So ist die Verwendung von shred nicht mehr wirklich sicher!
<rumpe1> jo... und warum?
<rumpe1> ist doch piepegal, ob da in einem protokoll steht "datei X wurde gelöscht" ... solang der inhalt überschrieben ist.
<sl33py> aber so können rüchschlüsse zur Datei gefunden werden
<sl33py> *Rückschlüsse
<linux4ever> hi liebe UUs,
<Fuchs> sl33py: journaling ist bei ext4 standardmaessig aktiv, und nein, es gibt Rueckschluesse auf nodes, das kann Dir ziemlich egal sein 
<Finn10111> sl33py, hab ich oder hast du gerade ein encoding problem? umlaute usw öäü?
<Fuchs> sl33py: wenn Dir das nicht ausreicht, dann ueberschreib den freien Speicherplatz halt, dafuer gibt es auch Programme
<rumpe1> sl33py, mount -o data=journal :  Journals all data and metadata, so data is written twice.   http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<apollo13> Finn10111: eher du ;)
<rumpe1> mit der mountoption werden die daten also doppelt angelegt ... zumindest zeitweise (vermutl.)
<linux4ever> ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte Braid aus einer .run.bin-Datei installieren, aber wenn ich die Datei ausführe kommt diese Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/FhqbQ3jH
<linux4ever> danke im Voraus
<apollo13> fürs mit sh aus
<Finn10111> mist, merke ich gerade, danke.. muss mal sehen was mein pidgin dazu sagt :)
<apollo13> führs*
<Fuchs> linux4ever: Datei ggf. beschaedigt? Vergleich mal md5summen, wenn Du welche hast
<linux4ever> apollo13: braid-linux.run.bin: 3: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<apollo13> Fuchs: dash vs bash?
<Finn10111> ist UTF-8 denn richtig fürs irc hier?
<Fuchs> apollo13: sollte nicht, eigentlich
<Fuchs> Finn10111: ja
<linux4ever> Fuchs: Hmm, ich lade es mir gerade nochmal runter ...
<Finn10111> kommen meine umlaute denn richtig an? bää :)
<apollo13> linux4ever: tu mal wie fuchs sagte md5sum checken und der freude wegen versuchs auch mal mit bash
<jokrebel> Finn10111: ja
<sl33py> rumpel bin gleich wieder da, dann schreibe ich es nochmal, aber man muss es ja in der fstab datei unter etc einsehen können oder? dort ist bei mir zumindest kein journal modus gestzt, hat mich halt interessiert, weil ich es nicht so toll fände wenn meine gelöschten daten über ein Protokoll einsichtig wären
<linux4ever> apollo13: Bash?
<sl33py> öäü
<apollo13> ja bash
<Finn10111> danke jokrebel, aber ich sehe anstatt umlaute nur fragezeichen 
<apollo13> wurde eigentlich sh auf dash umgestellt oder war das bash, oder beides? oO
<linux4ever> Fuchs: Wo kann ich die md5-Summe sehen (ich hab eine)? brauch ich dafür irgendein Programm?
<Fuchs> md5sum 
<rumpe1> linux4ever, man md5sum
<jokrebel> Finn10111: Ümmer nöch?
<rumpe1> sl33py, wenn du hochgeheimen kram hast, dann pack den doch in einen verschlüsselten container ^^
<apollo13> linux4ever: das sollte die md5sum sein f8933b7f7c77a234763cf73e2f9312a7
<Finn10111> jokrebel, perfekt, läuft, danke!
<jokrebel> Finn10111: Prüma ;-)
<linux4ever> apollo13: Und, wie kann ich die sehen?
<apollo13> man md5sum
<apollo13> wie oft denn noch?
<linux4ever> sorry
<linux4ever> mom
<Wizle> Fuchs: Der Befehl mit tune2fs hat funktioniert. Gparted zeigte mir aber immernoch die 30 Gbyte Used an. Dachte ich muß neu formatieren. Jetzt steh ich wieder wie am Anfang dar
<Wizle> Fuchs: Habe den Befehl so ausgeführt: sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdb1   War das so richtig?
<linux4ever> apollo13: Hmm, md5sum gibt b0c87257380f7c38e7c9dc89951270d2 aus
<apollo13> linux4ever: na was glaubst ist nun zu tun :þ
<linux4ever> apollo13: kp
<linux4ever> apollo13: das ist ja das Problem
<linux4ever> apollo13: :-D
<apollo13> denk mal nach, was ist los wenn checksummen anders sind?
<linux4ever> das file is kaputt
<jokrebel> ( ) dann muss die Checksumme ausgewechselt werden     ( ) dann muss das File ausgewechselt werden
<apollo13> und was macht man dann?
<apollo13> joker gibts da keinen
<apollo13> mal runterladen und gucken was ich für ne md5sum hab *gg*
<jokrebel> .oO( na 50 - 50 vielleicht <G> )
<bekks> Telefgonjoker. :)
<bekks> -g
<linux4ever> apollo13: Danke!
<apollo13> md5sum ist f8933b7f7c77a234763cf73e2f9312a7
<flowlo> hi
<linux4ever> apollo13: hmmm
<linux4ever> apollo13: du hast auch einfach nur md5sum ohne Parameter benutzt?
<flowlo> hab gerade bei einem freund ubuntu 10.10 amd64 installiert und die nvidia grafiktreiber aktiviert. nach einem neustart konnte x nichtmehr starten (no screens found). hab dann in der xorg.conf die zeile für den nvidia treiber auskommentiert. jetzt lädt gdm zwar, aber der desktop ist leer, ohne panels und tastenkombinationen wie alt+f2 funktionieren nicht. kann mir wer helfen?
<apollo13> linux4ever: nö, aber das macht ja keinen unterschied…
<linux4ever> apollo13: Also, was soll ich machen? ;-(
<sash_> linux4ever: neu runterladen
<apollo13> linux4ever:  ( ) dann muss die Checksumme ausgewechselt werden     ( ) dann muss das File ausgewechselt werden
<apollo13> rätsel lösen
<apollo13> bei crc würd ich ersteres wählen, bei md5sums ist letzteres einfacher *rennt*
<monika> hi leute, habe ein frage: wollte mir von:  http://fotoservice.schlecker.de/bestellsoftware-old-gratis-herunterladen.html die fotobuchsoftware für linux installieren
<monika> ich kann nur ein perl skript runterladen, wie muss ich das installieren?
<apollo13> perl wird normalerweise nur ausgeführt
<monika> mm da passiert dann leider nix
<apollo13> passiert nix ist nicht wirklich ne fehlermeldung
<monika> ja aber kommt keine meldung nix
<Wizle> Fuchs: Ich habe jetzt erfolgreich tune2fs verwendet, sehe aber immernoch die 30Gbyte used. Was muss ich im Nachhinein machen?
<Deem> monika: ich würde sagen, dass musst du in einem terminal ausführen, nachdem du dem skript ausführrechte gegeben hast
<tm> monika: am besten gehst auf Anwendungen > Zubehör > Terminal - und dann gehst ins verzeichnis wo das installations-script liegt und führst das mit ./install.pl aus
<monika> ok mal probieren
<tm> monika: vorher aber die Schlecker_Fotoservice.tgz entpacken :P
<monika> das ist übrigens das script: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399764/
<tm> jooo, perl halt - ich sehs schon kommen das module fehlen :/
<Orcor> hab ein Problem bei Pidgin wegen ICQ kommt immer bei mir Kann nicht hinzufügen
<Orcor> Konnte den Buddy 630726312 aus einem unbekannten Grund nicht hinzufügen.
<apollo13> Orcor: sei doch froh, einer weniger im icq
<Orcor> nene
<Finn10111> tztz... geil :D
<Orcor> ich will die nummer auf sperrliste drauf tun weil das nur spam ist
<T2k3> Orcor: das sieht eh nach nem Spammer aus lass es 
<Orcor> da kommen haufen jeden tag nur kann die nicht blocken eben 
<Orcor> Kann nicht hinzufügen
<Orcor> Konnte den Buddy 630726312 aus einem unbekannten Grund nicht hinzufügen.
<Orcor> das kommt andauernd wenn ich nummer blocken will
<k1l> Orcor: vlt wurde der schon von icq gelöscht?
<apollo13> icq will wohl nicht, dass du icq blockst^^
<Wizle> Wie kann ich reservierte Blöcke für das Rootverzeichnis nach dem Befehl tune2fs zu der ursprünglichen Partition hinzufügen?
<Orcor> und deswegen bekomme ich jkeden tag sowas und wenn ich die verschidenen numemrn blocken will geht es nicht
<monika> @tm danke
<monika> das wars
<monika> so was von benutzerunfreundlich
<tm> monika: kein problem und viel spass damit :)
<monika> dankeschön
<k1l> Wizle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ext?redirect=no#tuneables
<monika> tolle hilfe hier muss ich mal wieder betonen
<Orcor> schade das mir niemand helfen kann
<bekks> Wizle: a) sind die Teil des Dateisystems, b) sind sie lediglich für root reserviert.
<Wizle> k1l: Danke ich werds mal damit versuchen
<Wizle> Bekks: Die Reservierung für root möchte ich ja verringern
<Finn10111> Orcor: nutzt doch pidgin oder? auf was klickst du? ablehnen oder willst du die manuell hinzufügen. bekomme auch täglich mehrere anfragen..
<bekks> Hast du bereits getan.
<Wizle> bekks: Genau
<Orcor> naja ich bekomme imemr in pidgin das .....mich zur liste will ich mahce ablehnen dann geh ich auf privatsfäre und will die numemr blocken aber genau das geht nicht
<Orcor> kommt immer wider Kann nicht hinzufügen
<Orcor> Konnte den Buddy ..........aus einem unbekannten Grund nicht hinzufügen.
<Orcor> aber warum
<Finn10111> hm ich hab die spam anfragen bisher nur weggeklickt (x), aber jetzt häuft sich das extrem..
<sash_> Orcor: das sind doch eh immer andere nummern, oder?
<Orcor> jo
<sash_> also, was bringt dir das, die zu blocken?
<Orcor> damit die nicht auftauchen 
<Orcor> wenn was ist
<Finn10111> sash_: jo zu 90 %, darum hab ich sie meist auch nur weggeklickt, inzwischen kommen bei mir aber auch ein paar regelmäßig
<Orcor> ein kollege meinte das das ein server ist der leute in icq zu spammt usw
<sash_> ui, böser server
<sash_> und falsch
<Orcor> der schickt tausende von anfragen und die landen dann bei denn usern
<sash_> aber egal. es gibt meines wissens addons, die sowas verhindern
<Orcor> dann zeige mir einz für pidigin oder so
<sash_> wenn du mir versprichst, dir ein bisschen mehr mühe beim schreiben zu geben :P
<Finn10111> sash_: ich hätte auch interesse :) 
<Haraldo> Me three! ;)
<Finn10111> der "originale" icq client hat doch die gleichen probleme mit spam oder sind die da schon einen schritt weiter? 
<sash_> 1. Privatsphäre-Einstellungen: Erlaube nur Benutzern in meiner Buddy-Liste…
<sash_> bot sentry
<sash_> das wars
<Finn10111> ah danke, bot sentry hab ich eben durchs googlen gefunden. mein problem ist leider nur, dass ich täglich mehrere autorisierungsagfragen bekomme. werden die dann auch durch bot sentry geblockt? 
<sash_> die leute müssen ne frage beantworten, das ist alles
<sash_> und privacy-please gibts noch
<Wizle> bekks: Habe jetzt den Befehl sudo tune2fs -u <Benutzername> /dev/sdb1 ausgeführt. Gparted zeigt mir immernoch den ursprünglichen Wert an
<Sannes1990> Nabend, ich versuche gerade die 10.04 Ubuntu Netbook version auf einen alten Eee-PC zu installieren. Ich komme bei dem Partitionsprogramm nicht weiter, ich wählte "Gesamte Festplatte benutzen" aber leider taucht da kein Vor oder Weiter button auf. Soweit ich jetzt gelesen habe kann es sein das die Festplatte gemounted ist. Wenn ich allerdings unter Dateien und Ordner das Dateisystem aushänge 
<Sannes1990> klappt es immernoch nicht.
<tm> Sannes1990: drück doch einfach mal return, wenn du das ausgewählt hast
<Sannes1990> Bereits versucht - passiert nichts =/
<tm> und alt-o?
<Sannes1990> Rührt sich auch nichts
<Sannes1990> Hab mir die installation bereits auf YouTube mal angeschaut, da müssten eigentlich unten rechts buttons sein womit ich weiter kommen müsste
<tm> wie heisst der button?
<sash_> Sannes1990: alt halten und das fenster mit der linken maustaste hoch schieben
<Sannes1990> Übrigens: Wenn ich GParted von der Live CD starte ist ein Vorhängeschloss an der Partition.
<Finn10111> Sannes1990: die buttons fehlten bei einem kollegen auch neulichs bei der installation. waren gar nicht vorhanden. glaube aber wir haben EasyPeasy oder so etwas installiert, basiert auf ubuntu jedenfalls..
<tm> ja das ist gut, sash_ :)
<k1l> es wird sicher an dem kleinen display liegen
<Sannes1990> also egal wie ich das fenster zurecht schiebe, keine buttons da :x
<tm> na tab taste und alt-tab würde mir noch einfallen, das wars aber
<Sannes1990> ah
<Sannes1990> bin weiter ^.^
<tm> mit?
<Finn10111> ah perfekt, doch enter oder wie hat es geklappt?
<Sannes1990> Waren anscheinend doch da, habe mit Tab einfach mal ausgewählt bis er nichtsmehr makiert hatte und dann Enter
<Sannes1990> Fragt er bei der Installation eigentlich nicht nach einer Swap partition, wenn ich das gesamte medium ausgewählt habe. Also passiert dies automatisch?
<tm> Sannes1990: das passiert automatisch
<Sannes1990> Okay, danke =]
<tm> :)
<Wizle> Wie kann ich den freigewordenen Speicherplatz (durch tune2fs) den Root vorher reserviert hat an die eigentliche Partition einfügen. Werde  aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ext?redirect=no#tuneables nicht schlau
<Sannes1990> Ich habe jetzt auf einem anderen Netbook die normale Ubuntu version installiert. Funktioniert auch soweit einwandfrei. Jetzt habe ich die Netbook version entdeckt und installier die gerade auf einem anderen Netbook. Hat jetzt der erste Rechner irgendwelche Nachteile durch die normale Installation oder ist die Oberfläche nur anders aufgebaut?
<rumpe1> Sannes1990, nur andere oberfläche
<rumpe1> Sannes1990, kann man jederzeit relativ problemlos wechseln
<Sannes1990> Ah okay, inwiefern problemlos? Ohne zu formatieren?
<sash_> Sannes1990: abmelden, andere oberfläche wählen, anmelden
<rumpe1> Sannes1990, einfach entsprechende pakete nachinstallieren
<rumpe1> und dann im login-screen session wählen
<carabinieri> Habe mal eine Frage: Wollte mir gerade ein spiel von Playdeb installieren. Bekomme jedoch die Meldung: Konnte nicht installiert werden (E:Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben gehaltene defekte Pakete). Habe schon mit sudo apt-get -f install nachgesehen und auch nicht mehr benötigte dateien entfernt. Desweiteren noch die dazugehörigen konfigdateien. Was ist da los?
<rumpe1> wie sash_ schon sagte ^^
<carabinieri> Ein anderes Spiel konnte ich installieren.
<bekks> carabinieri: Auf dr Konsole gucken. was da los ist.
<Sannes1990> Also, danke nochmal. Bye =)
<carabinieri> Die installation geht aber nicht über die Konsole. Ich schaue gerade mal wie es über Synaptic klappt. Wenn denn...
<BuZZ-T> carabinieri: wieso sollte es mit einem anderem Frontend gehen? Schau dir die Fehlermeldung an, um zu sehen was nicht passt
<jokrebel> carabinieri: Läuft denn ein update und upgrade ohne Fehler durch?
<bekks> Schau in der Konsole, WARUM das nicht geht.
<bekks> Das steht da.
<carabinieri> Auf der Webseite Playdeb sind Buttons zum installieren. Habe gerade in Synaptik geschaut, da kann ich das Spiel nicht finden. Aber in meinen SoftwareCenter. Schaue mal nach.
<bekks> Lade das deb herunter und versuche es zu installieren.
<carabinieri> Update usw läuft alles Tadellos.
<bekks> Mach das NICHT über diese Buttons.
<BuZZ-T> jokrebel: btw. upstart bug beim Update scheint gefixed zu sein, heute kam ein Update für libc6
<fr00d> Hi
<carabinieri> Schon gut. Ich bin unwissend (Windowsgeschädigt, aber schon seit 2 Jahren bei Ubuntu). Auch über Software-Center kommt ein Fehler. Schaue mal, ob ich das Paket so kriege. Gebe euch meldung.
<jokrebel> BuZZ-T: ja - hab ich auch mitbekommen ;-)
<fr00d> Wenn mir fancontrol sagt, dass ich pwmconfig nochmal ausführen soll und das mir wiederum sagt, dass es keine pwm fähigen Sensoren im System gibt, mir sensors aber sowohl Temperaturen, als auch Lüftergeschwindigkeiten anzeigt, wie kann ich dann vorgehen, um den Lüfter doch wieder in Abhängigkeit der Wärme der CPU steuern zu lassen?
<brot> fr00d: im bios einstellen das soll den lüfter steuern.
<brot> weil, pwmconfig lügt nicht wenns sagt dass die sensoren nicht pwm-fähig sind.
<fr00d> Naja, ich hab die mal mit fancontrol gesteuert, das ist erst seit ein paar Kernelversionen so. Da ist der it87 Chip drin und dafür gab's wohl ne Änderung des Moduls.
<fr00d> Ist das das Cool&Quiet im Bios?
<brot> manche bios bieten an dass der lüfter erst auf 100% läuft wenn die CPU X grad hat
<fr00d> Oha, das hab ich in meinem noch nicht gefunden, aber ich hab vor Kurzem auch ein Update wegen neuer Hardware gemacht, da muss ich mal rein gucken, danke.
<carabinieri> Ok. Habe das Paket. Habe allerdings noch nie mit den Befehlen Make usw installiert. Habe nur die sources. Werde mich da mal jetzt schlau machen und Durchbeißen. Danke!
<jokrebel> oO
<jokrebel> carabinieri: Du bist Dir sicher dass Du das _so_ willst? 
<jokrebel> carabinieri: scheint auch nen Ubuntu-Way zu geben wie ich das grad ergoogeled und überflogen hab: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/getdebplaydeb-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-repository-available-now.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vdgymp |   GetDeb/PlayDeb: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) Repository Available Now | Ubuntu Geek
<jokrebel> carabinieri: und auch im Wiki findet sich was, was Du vielleicht noch _vorher_ lesen willst? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/neuer-artikel-playdeb-aka-playbuntu/
<Wizle> Ich habe mit tune2fs die reservierten Blöcke auf 0 gesetzt, aber wo kann ich den freigewordenen Speicherplatz sehen?
<bekks> 0 ist NICHT gut.
<bekks> Den _freigewordenen_ Platz kannst du nur errechnen.
<jokrebel> carabinieri: und noch aktueller: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GetDeb?redirect=no
<bekks> Nopaste bitte die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a", "df -h", "df -i" und sag uns, welches Dateisystem Du meinst.
<Wizle> Bekks: Ich habe sogar auf 1% gestellt, das Problem ist aber das der verwendete Speicherplatz unter Gparted immer lgeich bleibt
<bekks> gparted ist t vollkommen uninteressant.
<bekks> gparted hat auch keine keine Aussagekraft.
<Wizle> Bekks: Aber wo seh ich dann den freigewordnen Speicherplatz, der taucht ja nirgends auf ausser in tune2fs selber
<k1l> df -h
<carabinieri> Naja, das spiel hört sich witzig an. und ist ja auch im Softwarecenter vertreten. Klappt nur nicht so wirklich mit dem Installieren. Habe jetzt mal deine Adressen gecheckt. Mal schauen wie ich weiterkomme.
<bekks> 0202 204829 < bekks> Nopaste bitte die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a", "df -h", "df -i" und sag uns, welches  Dateisystem Du meinst.
<bekks> carabinieri: Man sagte Dir doch, wie Du weiterkommst.
<Wizle> Ging as an mich? df -h?
<jokrebel> carabinieri: wenn Du es sogar im Softwarecenter findest solltest Du rausfinden wieso es dann nicht in Synaptic zu finden ist und/oder weshalb es per aptitude/apt-get nicht zu insallieren geht. Und nicht einfach was mit "make" reinprügeln.
<bekks> Wizle: 
<k1l> Wizle: mach mal was bekks eben sagte
<bekks> 0202 205052 < bekks> 0202 204829 < bekks> Nopaste bitte die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a", "df -h", "df -i" und  sag uns, welches  Dateisystem Du meinst.
<carabinieri> Mache ich ja nicht. Bin ja schon auf der Suche. 
<Wizle> Ich kann kein Nopaste machen, weil ich an einem anderen Rechner sitze und mit den Befehlen df -h und df -i steht da die betreffende Festplatte nicht drin. Da stehen nur alle Partitionen von sda aber die Platte um die es geht ist sdb Das Dateisystem ist ext4
<k1l> ,nopasten? Wizle 
<shetlandpony> Wizle: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<bekks> Wenn die Platte nicht gemounted ist, dann möchte ich zusätzlich noch die ausgabe von "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid".
<carabinieri> Aha, da haben wir es ja. Habe es im Terminal versucht. Folgendes: Hängt ab ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager ist aber nicht installierbar. Hat sich erledigt. Danke nochmal für die geduld. Bin mit dem Terminal nicht wirklich fit. Versuche aber mein bestes. Danke
<fr00d> Danke brot, das war ein super Tipp. Es gab die Einstellungen.
<Wizle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561572/
<brot> fr00d: kein thema :)
<Wizle> Das Ergebnis aus blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561577/
<bekks> Wizle: Dann mounte das ding jetzt mal.
<bekks> Und dann wieder df -h und df -i nopasten
<Wizle> Bekks: Jup dauert ein wenig
<Wizle> Bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561578/
<bekks> Wizle: Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?
<bekks> Schau Dir die Werte doch bitte mal an.
<Wizle> Das Problem ist, dass mir Gparted anzeigt, dass 30 Gbyte von der Festplatte schon belegt sind obwohl die Festplatte neu ist. Und das aber viel Speicherplatz ist, dass ich gerne zur Verfügung hätte
<jokrebel> 30 G von wieviel gesamt?
<Wizle> Ist eine 2 Terrabyteplatte
<sonotos> Wizle: das ist ganz normal
<bekks> vergiss gparted.
<Wizle> Das ist doch aber nicht der Umrechnungsfaktor mit den 1024 Bytes ?!
<bekks> lies die Ausgaben von df -h und df -i
<sonotos> ein teil des platzes wird halt für metadaten benötigt
<bekks> DIe sind richtig.
<soulrebel> hallo 
<soulrebel> ich hab ein wlan problem mit ubuntu 10.04
<soulrebel> ohne wep2 gehts 
<soulrebel> wenn ich aber wpa2 anschalte kann ich mich nicht mehr verbinden
<jokrebel> Wizle: das sind dann auch nur wenige % - also ganz normal.
<Wizle> Jokrebel: Ja klar ich verstehe, aber 30Gbyte sind nicht wenig auch wenns eine 2 TByte Platte ist
<jokrebel> Wizle: je größer die Platte desto mehr (in Summe) der selber benötigte Platz. Prozentual bleibts in etwa gleich.
<Wizle> Gut ich werde mich nicht mehr auf Gparted verlassen, sondern werde das nächste Mal gleich in df -i und -h sc hauen
<TheInfinity> Wizle: das dürften zum teil auch die für root reservierten blöcke sein
<Wizle> TheInfinity: Genau darum ging es ja, ich wollte ja den reservierten Platz wieder für z.B. Filme freigeben
<TheInfinity> Wizle: würd ich lassen. ist ungesund. und bei 2TB recht irrelevant.
<Wizle> Doch laut df -h passt alles soweit
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass der freigegeben IST.
<bekks> df -i würde ich an der Stelle betrachten.
<Wizle> Bekks: Stimmt ja hast recht
<sonotos> Wizle: mal nachgerechnet wieviel % das sind?
<sonotos> nebenbei werden platten extrem langsam wenn sie nahe 100% belegt sind
<Wizle> Ich danke euch vielmals für eure Geduld!
<bekks> Wizle: Ich weiß.
<Wizle> Ja 2%
<bekks> Ja, ist aauch verständlich.
<bekks> Wenn man sich die Werte von tune2fs -l anschaut, sieht man das auch schnell.
<sonotos> jo 2% sind die metadaten, da ist die reservierung für root noch nicht dabei die is normalerweise 5%
<bekks> Das Journal braucht auch Platz.
<sonotos> zumindest das leztzte mal als ich geschaut hatte
<sonotos> oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?
<soulrebel> ist t hier jemand mit netzwerkkentnissen der mir helfen möchte?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? soulrebel
<shetlandpony> soulrebel: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> ,meta? soulrebel 
<shetlandpony> soulrebel: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<Wizle> Es war noch hell als ich auf dieses Problem gestoßen bin ;D Danke für eure Hilfe!
<jokrebel> soulrebel: sind alle grad beim duschen <gA
<soulrebel> WLAN mit 10.04 geht nur ohen verschlüsselung ... usb wlan modul am pc bereits ausgetauscht ... 
<jokrebel> soulrebel: meine Glaskugel sagt, dass das ein spezielles Problem Deines WLAN-Sticks sein könnte.
<jokrebel> soulrebel: USB-Gerät? dann bitte lsusb pasten, danke.
<soulrebel> also den wlan stick den ich jetz hab den hab ich auch schon auf der arbeit mit einem usb stick ubuntu ausprobiert und das ging ohne probleme
<soulrebel> ok paste is on the way
<soulrebel> lsusb -> Bus 001 Device 006 : ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G Wireless Adapter
<soulrebel> jokrebel: lsusb -> Bus 001 Device 006 : ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G Wireless Adapter
<jokrebel> soulrebel: Hmm ... und in der Arbeit war: selber Stick, selber Treiber, selbes Ubuntu? ...selber Router? selber WLAN-Standard (802.11*)? selbe Verschlüsselung?
<soulrebel> jokrebel: Also auf der arbei hatte ich auch 10.04 lts ... nur halt vom usb stick gebootet, treiber weiss ich leider nicht ... hat ja einfach von alleine funktioniert, router war eine fritzbox auf der arbeit und hier ist es eine arcor easybox. WLAN standard war auch gleich 
<soulrebel> das komishce ist ja hier lief es schon mal und dann auf einmal nicht mehr 
<soulrebel> dann meinte jemand hier aus dem irc das der stick hin ist hin, also die verschlüsselung des sicks oder sowas
<soulrebel> das ist ca 2 wochen her 
<soulrebel> dann hab ich den neuen stick organisiert
<jokrebel> soulrebel: hat sich "hier" etwas geändert? (denke da zB. an eine WLAN-Reichweiten-Erweiterung mittels WLAn-Bridge)
<soulrebel> jokrebel: sorry aber ich habe deine frage nicht versatnden?
<jokrebel> soulrebel: Dort wo es plötzlich nicht mehr geht. Wurde dort etwas verändert? Erweitert? Umgestellt?
<soulrebel> also miene freundin sagt nein 
<soulrebel> sie aht auch eh keine ahung wie man das was verändern könnte
<soulrebel> würde sowas auch nicht probieren denke ich ... aber root pw hatte sie ... 
<soulrebel> naja stimmt nicht ganz ich hab hier bissi rumgefummelt ... halt das gemacht was die leute aus diesem chatraum mir gesagt haben 
<jokrebel> soulrebel: schon mal mit der passenden 10.04er LiveCD versucht, ob Du es da OOTB zum laufen bekommst (wie es ja anscheinend vormals ging)?
<soulrebel> jokrebel: meinst du es macht einen unterschieb ob ich von usb stick oder live boote?
<Deem> ich hab grade ein kleines errinerungsproblem. wie kriege ich meinen in mysql eingetragenen proftpd ftp user dazu dateien die www-data gehören zu überschreiben? der ftp user ist in der gruppe www-data und diese gruppe hat auch schreibrechte
<jokrebel> kA - hab (noch) keinen Rechner der von USB booten könnte :-/
<soulrebel> achso :)
<Deem> ich weiß, dass ich es schon hinbekommen hatte, ohne die rechte auf 777 zu setzen, was ich ungern tun möchte
<rumpe1> Deem, chmod g+s dirdings (?)
<Rudi2> hoi leute
<Deem> s?
<Rudi2> hab da ein kleines problem mit /boot auf nem raid5
<Rudi2> ich erhalte immer die fehlermeldung: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: raid5rec is not loaded.
<rumpe1> Deem, set-group-ID-bit
<Rudi2> wenn ich das modul manuell mit grub-install --modules=raid5rec lade erhalte ich weiterhin die fehlermeldung, dafür anschileßend eine erfolgsmeldung der installation. grub funktioniert nicht - er erkennt das dateisystem nicht
<Deem> rumpe1: jetzt hab ich da ein großes S, aber überschreiben kann ich die Datei trotzdem nicht. Ich vermute, dass ich da einen Fehler in meiner MySQL Datenbank habe, aber kA wo
<Rudi2> jemand erfahrungen damit?
<soulrebel> jokrebel: hmm der rechner meiner freundin scheint auch nicht von usb booten zu können
<Loki_> hallo. ich habe warsow installiert auf ubuntu 10.10 aber ich kann die linke und rechte maustaste nicht gleichzeitig druecken und das wird in dem spiel fuer ein paar tricks benoetigt. ausserdem spinnt auch die tastatur wenn ich mehr als 2 tasten gleichzeitig druecke... ich hatte das problem schon einmal habe aber vergessen wie ich es geloest hab. hat jemand ne ahnung?
<Rudi2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399765/
<Loki_> ist auf jedenfall eine einstellung in ubuntu
<Rudi2> keiner ne idee?
<bekks> boot auf raid5?
<Rudi2> jop
<bekks> ist mir neu, dass das funktioniert.
<Deem> mal zur Situation: Ich hab den Proftpd Server mit MySQL anbindung aufgesetzt. Dort gibt es 2 Tabellen "ftpgroup" und "ftpusers". In "ftpgroup" wird die Gruppe definier, diese hat die gid 33, also die von www-data. "ftpusers" beinhaltet meinen ftp-user mit uid 103 (der ftp-user in der shadow-datei) und der gid 33 sowie der gruppe ftpgroup. Ausserdem besitzt er als root verzeichnis /var/www/ und eine Shell auf /bin/false. Trotz dessen, dass ich ...
<Deem> ... www-data rw- gegeben habe, kann der ftp-user nicht schreiben.
<Rudi2> ja?
<soulrebel> jokrebel: vielen dank für die aufmerksamkeit ... ich werde mir mal bis morgen eine 10.04 livecd organisieren und dann verusche ich es nochmal 
<jokrebel> Loki_: ist zwar was älteres, aber vielleicht meintest Du ja das tatsächlich: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/41809/kann-bei-quake-3-ioqake-nicht-beide-maustasten-gleichzeitig-dr%C3%BCcken.html
<Rudi2> angeblich soll das mit grub2 und dem besagten raid5rec-modul gehen... also soll
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/69x25pp
<Rudi2> wie würde es denna blaufen wenn es nen raid1 wäre?
<jokrebel> soulrebel: viel Erfolg.
<soulrebel> danke!
<bekks> Rudi2: so wie bei keinem raid.
<Loki_> jokrebel ja hab sowas aehnliches auch grad bei google gefunden, und tatsaechlich, es wird die dritte maustaste simuliert wenn man beide zusammen drueckt... letztes mal hab ich das aber irgendwie anders deaktiviert bekommen :( danke trotzdem
<Rudi2> bekks: also auto-erkennung... hmm. dann allgemein zum thema modules: kann es vielleicht daran liegen dass ich dann vielleicht alle module angeben muss die ich brauche? also auch ext?
<bekks> Rudi2: Nein.
<bekks> Denn das, was in der initrd ist, wird auch komplett geladen.
<bekks> iirc ist aber /boot auf raid5 noch nie supported gewesen.
<Rudi2> du bist dir aber sicher dass raid1 geht?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Halte ich für Unsinn, aber es funktioniert.
<Rudi2> ok, dann hau ich das einfach wieder runter und mache für boot ein raid1
<bekks> besser ist das.
<Rudi2> hat dann zwar nur die hälfte des speichers aber für boot reichts
<bekks> kannst ja dank dem raid5 gleich drei spiegel für /boot anlegen.
<Rudi2> joa, ich schau einfach mal wie ichs mache. schade dass raid5 nich geht aber naja, man kann nich alles haben ^^
<bekks> Wobei ich ein sw raid5 für / auch für schwachsinn halte.
<Rudi2> weswegen?
<bekks> Weswegen denn nicht?
<bekks> Welche Vorteile bringt das gegenüber einem raid1?
<bekks> Genau GAR KEINEN.
<Rudi2> effektiv nutzbarer speicherplatz :D
<bekks> ROLAMO.
<bekks> Wieviel Platz brauchst Du denn für / ? 10GB?
<bekks> Leg DAS auf ein RAID1 und ALLES ANDERE auf ein /daten Volume auf einem RAID5.
<Rudi2> wüsste nicht wie ich die zusammenbauen soll ohne rießige speicherplatzverluste zu haben ;)
<bekks> Ich krieg das problemlos hin.
<bekks> Wieviele Platten hast Du, und wie groß?
<Rudi2> 1x 500gb, 1x 1tb, 3x 1,5tb - die kleineren sind mit nem raid0 zu ner virtuellen 1,5tb zusammengefasst und aus den vier dann ein raid5 gebildet
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> Selbst Schuld.
<Rudi2> nachträgliche raids halt ^^
<Rudi2> da guckt man wie man möglichst alles wiederverwenden kann ohne neu kaufen zu müssen
<bekks> Bullshit alles in allem.
<Rudi2> warum sollte das bullshit sein?
<bekks> Plattenplatz kostet heutztage so gut wie nichts.
<bekks> Und wenn Dir eine der beiden kleinen Platten ausfällt, ist dein RAID degraded.
<bekks> EINE von ZWEI muss ausfallen, damit das GANZE in Gefahr gerät.
 * jokrebel 's größte Platte hat keine 200GB und geizt trotzdem nicht so rum
<Rudi2> klar, aber wo ist der unterschied?
<bekks> Du verdoppelst damit die Ausfallgefahr.
<Loki_> jokrebel keiner der loesungen funktionieren fuer das problem :(
<bekks> DAS ist das Problem.
<Rudi2> ist doch quatsch, das raid5 hat eine ausfallsicherheit von 1 platte
<bekks> ROFL
<bekks> Ja, das stimmt zwar - aber du hast es nicht verstanden.
<Rudi2> welche der platten ausfällt ist schnurz, ob das nun eine der 1,5er oder die 500er oder die 1er ist
<bekks> Das einizge sinnvolle Setup wäre das hier:
<bekks> 1x RAID1 auf der 500GB und 1TB Platte, den Schnipsel auf der 1TB Platte als plain, die drei 1.5TB als RAID5.
<bekks> DAMIT hast du die maximle Hardware-Ausfallsicherheit.
<bekks> Aber das hat auch nichts mehr mit ubuntu zu tun, daher:
<bekks> ,ot? Rudi2 
<shetlandpony> Rudi2: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<omani> ich habe das problem, dass / beim shutdown nicht properly unmountet. due to this hab ich jedesmal bei nem bootup das problem, dass sda3 (/) recovered werden muss, was natürlich den startvorgang extrem in die laenge zieht
<omani> http://pastebin.com/2kV8DiFZ
<omani> s/due to this/deswegen
<Rudi2> jo
<omani> weiß grad nicht, wie ich dazu kam :/
<Rudi2> können wir machen
<jokrebel> Loki_: hätt noch was: http://www.supernature-forum.de/top-themen-und-anleitungen/69334-funktionieren-zusaetzliche-maustasten-linux-einrichten-5-tasten.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/4nru9lm |   Wie funktionieren zusätzliche Maustasten unter Linux? Einrichten einer 5 Tasten Maus
<Loki_> jokrebel in meiner xorg.conf steht garnichts von inputdevices, wenn ich die section erstelle und enable3buttons false mache tut sich auch nix :(
<Loki_> allgemein wenn ich dadrin was mit input devices mache
<Loki_> tut sich garnichts
<Loki_> das wird sicher woanders gesteuert bei mir
<jokrebel> Loki_: das hast Du wann probiert? jetzt grade die letzten 2 Minuten? Und X auch neu gestartet?
<Loki_> ja
<Loki_> und dein letzter link hilft nicht wirklich da ich ja kein problem mit meinen andren maustasten habe
<Loki_> ich will ja nur das man die erste und zweite maustaste gleichzeitig druecken kann und das auch so vom pc interpretiert wird wie maus 1 und maus 2
<Loki_> und nicht wie maus 3 so wie es grade ist
<jokrebel> Loki_: bin da in nem älteren Artikel noch auf die Begriffe Xmodmap und xinput gestoßen (so als noch ein vielleicht-Tipp)
<Loki_> jokrebel ich lese grade auch was ueber xinput
<Loki_> jokrebel die xorg.conf ist aber auch empfindlich... ich hab nur enable3buttons false in die richtige section hinzugefuegt und schon will er nicht mehr starten beim pc neustart... gottseidank gibts ja tty
<jokrebel> Loki_: da macht schon ein falscher Buchstabe oder " was aus. Good Luck!
<jokrebel> cu
<Logander4> Habe Probleme mit den Wintech sp300 Lautsprechern unter Xubuntu 10.10
<Logander4> Sry, guten Tag alle miteinander!
<das_grosse_W> Loki_, hast du dein problem gelöst? damit hatte ich auch mal probleme, hiermit sollte es klappen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426012 mit xinput: https://github.com/oy/teeworlds/issues/issue/189#issue/189/comment/429158
<Loki_> das_grosse_W nein habe ich noch nicht, danke werd ich mir angucken :)
<Loki_> das_grosse_W danke der zweite link hat geholfen, aber jetzt muss ich jedesmal beim starten xinput set-int-prop bla ausfuehren und vorher die ID suchen
<frank_> moin
<Loki_> moin frank_
<dreamon> Wie kommt man bei einer LiveCd am einfachsten nur in eine Konsole.. ? gibts da einen Trick das er die Gui nicht startet?
<Loki_> strg alt f1 und xserver aus machen?
<frank_> dreamon: alternate cd ;P
<dreamon> frank_, Gerade keinen zur Hand.
<frank_> runterladen, brennen?
<dreamon> Loki_, Problem ist das Notebook hat nur 256MB.. und das braucht schon 15Minuten zum booten von der CD und dann kommt keine gui.. und strg+alt+f1 geht nicht.. dachte mehr so an bootoptionen.. 
<k1l> dreamon: schau dir die bootoptionen mal an, weiss nicht, wie sie aktuell aussehen
<Loki_> dreamon ich mach grad das gleiche, auch mit nem 256mb notebook, hab keine ubuntu version zum laufen gekriegt, nur puppy laeuft und das ziemlich gut
<k1l> auf solchen kisten würde ich eh mit der alternate drangehen
<dreamon> Loki_, Puppi ist fein.. schööön schnell. 
<Loki_> alternates gingen nicht
<dreamon> k1l, will nur ganz kurz Trojaner entfernen.. 
<frank_> knoppicilin bootet auch nicht?
<frank_> -p
<dreamon> knoppicilin - da war doch mal ein Bug drauf.. glaub in der version vom letzten Jahr. egal.. irgendwie werd ich schon hinkommen.. dachte es gäbe einen einfachen weg.. so wie recovery boot
<Loki_> das_grosse_W habs jetzt hingekriegt mit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ und da ne neue datei erstellt mit ner section und meinem maus identifier
<Loki_> und emulate3buttons = false
<Loki_> und schon laeufts =)
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-03
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<DerDui> Hallo zusammen, und zwar möchte ich auf meinem einen rechner genau einen ortner für lese und schreibzugriff freigeben, allerdings sollte sich diese freigabe lediglich auf meinen anderen pc erstrecken, keinesfalls im ganzen netzwer. wie gehe ich da am besten vor?
<zeitsofa> DerDui: in dem du dich in nfs beließt
<zeitsofa> ,nfs? DerDui 
<shetlandpony> DerDui, NFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ubuntufreak> was kann man mit einer ubuntu src anfangen wolte es  gerne aus propieren aber wie funktioniert das auspacken geht nicht 
<tm> ubuntufreak: die source cd's enthält den quellcode um ubuntu selbst zu bauen, wie das geht solltest du im bei google, evtl. im #ubuntu channel erfragen/erfahren ...
<fjalar> Morgen - jemand wach?
<fjalar> Kennt sich hier jemand mit tracker/tracker search tool/nautilus aus?
<tm> fjalar: am besten ist du stellst eine konkrete frage - und warst dann eine antwort ab, es bringt nichts zu fragen, ob sich jemand damit auskennt...
<fjalar> Stimmt wohl...
<fjalar> Ich versuche, tracker search tool bzw. nautilus dazu zu bekommen, Dateien nach Tags zu finden. Das bekomme ich nicht hin. An tracker liegt es wohl nicht, im Terminal funktioniert das. Datenbank und Abfrage sind also OK.
<elFidel> hi - realisiert sonst noch wer derzeit recht langsame updates via de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<fjalar> Auf den einschlägigen Webseiten sind screenshots zu sehen, auf denen tracker search tool Tagfelder hat. Ich glaube, auch bei nautilus. Ich bekomme das nicht hin, obwohl ich nautilus schon komplett neu kompiliert habe.
<Fuchs> gem. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tracker kann man die einfach in die Suchliste eingeben
<Fuchs> direkte Integration von Tags habe ich bislang nur bei dolphin/nepomuk gesehen
<Fuchs> korrigiere, gibt eine Erweiterung dafuer
<Fuchs> steht etwas weiter unten im Artikel
<tm> elFidel: meine upgrades werden normal heruntergeladen
<fjalar> Die normale indizierung hilft mir nicht, weil meine Daten zu 80% aus gescannten Dokumenten bestehen. Tags sind ideal für mich.
<Fuchs> ja, siehe mein Nachtrag
<fjalar> tracker search tool sollte das können. Nautilus eigentlich auch, es kann ja auch Tags an Dateien anhängen. Wenn es nicht danach suchen könnte, wäre das ziemlich sinnlos.
<Fuchs> noch mal: siehe meinen Nachtrag 
<elFidel> tm: k - danke für die rueckmeldung. Mir kommt im speziellen de.archive.ubuntu.com seit mind gestern recht träge vor ...naja - mal sehn ob ne aenderung der sourcen hilft.
<tm> elFidel: wie geschrieben, ich lad grad upgrades runter, alles im grünen bereich
<fjalar> Fuchs, das kenne ich. Diese Leiste:   http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/06/28/tracker_search_tag.png ist in meinem tracker search tool nicht vorhanden.
<fjalar> Man könnte meinen, es würde sich um unterschiedliche Versionen handeln.
<Fuchs> fjalar: ggf. eins der da genannten tools oder die genannte Erweiterung nicht installiert? 
<fjalar> Ich verwende 10.10 - so wie ich es sehe, müsste alles installiert sein.
<fjalar> Wie gesagt, Tracker an sich funktioniert.
<elFidel> tm: interessanterweise isses in meinem fall spürbar schneller wenn ich de.archive.ubuntu.com durch archive.ubuntu.com ersetze. anyway .. nochmal danke fpr die schnelle rückmeldung ;)
<tm> elFidel: kein problem
<rschroder> hi
<amazin>  moin
<rschroder> ich habe eher ein gnome problem, finde aber keine passenden channel, ich habe bei gedit das autocompletion plugin isntalliert (http://sourceforge.net/projects/gedit-autocomp/). Er schlägt mir auch wunderbar die Wörter vor, aber bei 'Enter' kommt eine neue Zeile ("normales Enter") und nicht etwa das vorgeschlagene Wort
<rschroder> irgendeine idee?
<Guschtel> rschroder: evtl. tab, oder pfeil nach unten, enter oder strg+enter oder so. ka kenne gedit nicht
<rschroder> ah, super
<rschroder> es ist tab
<rschroder> :)
<rschroder> vielen dank
<naibed> guten morgen 
<KojiroAK> Guten morgen naibed 
<ppq`> so, auf zum toten meer :)
<naibed> viel spaß :D
<don0rism> moin
<naibed> moin moin 
<naibed> Warum kann ich mich mit dem IRC nicht verbinden, wenn ich Tor Proxy anhabe, es ist doch im Ubuntu Wiki Erklärt, Der Server Bannt mich weil meine IP Adresse tor enthält.  
<zerwas> naibed> hast du denn IRC überhaupt torifiziert?
<k1l> hier in den ubuntu-de* channeln sind einige webchats und tor proxys gesperrt weil damit hier unsinn getrieben wurde.
<naibed> oh das ist blöd 
<naibed> was ist torifizoiert? (eingestellt?)
<C_A_M> moin
<naibed> moin
<russell1> hi, ich habe ein dokument gescannt, dass einen barcode enthält, aber bardecode zeigt nichts an, wenn ich es über das bild laufen lasse, was kann ich machen?
<iob> ich habe letzte woche ubuntu aufgespielt auf meinem neuen laptop (ist auch noch windows 7 drauf). immer wenn ich w7 mit grub starte läuft kurz irgendwas mit ntfs überprüfen und danach ist grub hinüber .( jemand ne idee?
<bullgard4> Wofür steht 'PEBS' in http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2010-10/msg08841.html?
<bullgard4> iob: Bitte gib die genaue Grub-Meldung wieder.
<iob> bullgard4: dafür müßte ich rebooten... kann ich gleich machen.
<koegs> werden die AllowUsers in der sshd_config per "," oder per Leerzeichen separiert?
<Fuchs> koegs: mit Weltrau
<Fuchs> m
<koegs> tehaix
<sysdef> "The option AllowUsers specifies and controls which users can access ssh services. Multiple users can be specified, separated by spaces. "
<sysdef> .oO( man macht schlau )
<koegs> ja, aber ihr seid schlauer :<
<guerda> Hallo zusammen!
<guerda> Ich habe ein Problem mit Compiz.
<guerda> Sobald ich versuche, die "Effekt" von Keine auf Normal zu stellen (sprich Compiz zu aktivieren), fehlen mir alle Fenster-Dekorationen
<guerda> auch alt+tab funktioniert dann nicht mehr und alt + klicken verschiebt kein Fenster.
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<dadrc> guerda, dann wird wohl metacity nicht richtig gestartet
<guerda> dadrc: D.h. ich könnte metacity mal manuell nachstarten, um zu sehen, was fehlschlägt?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> wär zumindest mal einen Versuch wert
<guerda> hm, jetzt, wo ich's zum erneuten male versuche zu aktivieren, fragt mich der Dialog nicht, ob ich diese Einstellungen behalten will
<guerda> sondern nur, dass er die Desktop-Effekte nicht aktivieren konnte.
<dadrc> Mal ein- und ausgeloggt?
<guerda> noch nicht.. brb
<Kojiro-AK> Kann man Thunderbird beibringen nur Plaintext-Mails zu versenden?
<guerda> Also... ich habe die Desktop-Effekte aktivieren können, so wie vorher. Habe dann metacity -c --replace gestartet und jetzt sind die Fenster wieder vernünftig. 
<dadrc> Kannst es zumindest so einstellen, dass es die standardmäßig versendet, Kojiro-AK 
<guerda> d.h. ich habe schon einen Teil der Lösung
<dadrc> guerda, und wenn du jetzt einloggst? Ist dann alles sauber?
<guerda> das habe ich grad noch nicht getestet. ich hab's nur mit manuell nachstarten grad getestet. Aber dafür sind die effekte jetzt aktiviert.
<Kojiro-AK> dadrc: Unter Sendeoptionen? Da steht nur was von Domains die nur Plaintext wollen. Gilt das dann für alle Domains?
<elFidel> Kojiro-AK: afaik konfiguriert man das je account
<Kojiro-AK> Ah gefunden. Danke elFidel dadrc 
<Kojiro-AK> Der neue Account hatte noch HTML. Die alten scheine ich schon umgestellt zu haben.
<guerda> nach erneutem einloggen ist metacity nicht gestartet und die compiz auch nicht >.<
<sash_> Kojiro-AK: konten-einstellungen - verfassen und adressieren
<Kojiro-AK> sash_: Danke, schon gefunden.
<groovehunter> hi, kann ich herausfinden aus welchem repository ein packacke "somepkg" kommt/kommen würde?
<mgolisch> ja
<groovehunter> auf dem rechner im büro hab ich informix-csql installiert, aber aufm laptop hat er's nicht - dass is der background
<mgolisch> apt-cache policy paketname
<mgolisch> oder so
<mgolisch> oder apt-cache show paketname
<mgolisch> das zeigt glaub ich an in welcher quelle er das findet
<dadrc> guerda, das ist seltsam. guck mal in die ~/.xsession-errors, vielleicht steht da was dazu
<elFidel> policy sollte passen
<guerda> http://pastebin.com/YZTLykVe das ist das einzige Verdächtige
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> wie haste compiz installiert?
<mgolisch> sieht irgendwie kaputt aus
<dadrc> Irgendwas ist da komisch, ja. Wieso versucht er überhaupt Compiz zu starten, wenn die Desktop-Effekte aus sind?
<mgolisch> versucht er das?
<groovehunter> mgolisch: also man sieht die section, zb  Section: partner/misc  
<mgolisch> groovehunter: naja das apt-cache policy sagt es dir
<dadrc> Sieht für mich so aus, woher soll sonst die Compiz-Meldung aus dem Log kommen?
<groovehunter> also müßte es wohl http://archive.canonical.com/ sein 
<dadrc> guerda, pack bitte mal das komplette Log in 'nen Pastebin
<mgolisch> er hat das doch aktiviert sagt er..
<mgolisch> guerda: hast du nen compiz ppa aktiviert?
<mgolisch> sieht fuer mich so aus als waeren da teile von compiz aus verschiedenen repos installiert
<guerda> nope, hab ich nicht mehr
<guerda> http://pastebin.com/1arXrC0j
<guerda> -mehr
<mgolisch> sind die sachen alle von der selben version?
<Wizle> Hi zusammen. Ich habe eine NTFS Partition in fstab eingetragen und auch mit sudo mount -a eingebunden. Wenn ich jetzt aber auf die eingebundene Partition klicke kommt folgende Fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/561892/  Wie kann ich die Partition die von Ubuntu automatisch, also kein EIntrag in der fstab hat eingehängt wird komplett ausbinden?
<mgolisch> also diese libdecoration und die anderen compiz pakete
<dadrc> Du hast 'nen kaputten Link zu Cairo-Dock im Startup und Compiz versucht, eine alte Session aus einer Datei zu laden, die es anscheinend nicht mehr gibt
<mgolisch> Wizle: mit umount unmounten?
<mgolisch> wie sonst..
<mgolisch> Wizle: oder was meinste?
<mgolisch> du willst nicht das sie in nautilus angezeigt wird?
<mgolisch> oder was?
<Wizle> mgolisch: Ich möchte das die Partition nicht 2 Mal unter Orte angezeigt wird
<guerda> dadrc: Den starter habe ich bereits rausgenommen, danke für den Hinweis.
<guerda> Wie kann ich denn das mit der alten session beheben?
<dadrc> Hast du Compiz nicht eigentlich ausgemacht?
<Wizle> mgolisch: EInmal steht das xxx GB Dateisystem und das zweite Mal steht da das was ich in der fstab eingehängt habe
<mgolisch> ah mal neugestartet seit du es eingehaengt hast?
<Wizle> Ja
<mgolisch> evtl ist da nur noch von vorher drin..
<mgolisch> k hab leider kp wie man dem udisk kram sagt er soll das nicht anzeigen
<Wizle> Ich versuchs mal umount
<guerda> dadrc: Nachdem ich mich eingeloggt hatte, war es aktiviert, aber nicht so richtig. Keine Rahmen etc. Dann habe ich es über die visuellen Effekte ausgeschaltet und die Rahmen waren wieder da.
<mgolisch> ja weil deine compiz installation kaputt ist
<dadrc> guerda, und wenn du jetzt aus- und einloggst, ist wieder Compiz an?
<guerda> mom
<Wizle> Das ist jetzt aber komisch, mit umount ausgebunden, wird aber trotzdem noch unter Orte angezeigt
<guerda> dadrc: Compiz bleibt jetzt ausgeschaltet, aber dafür sind die Rahmen da.
<guerda> Ich versuch's jetzt mal zu aktivieren
<dadrc> Naja, dein Compiz scheint ein wenig hinüber zu sein, wie mgolisch sagt.
<iob> bullgard4: no module found ist mein grub fehler (die sache wo w7 den bootloader gekiltl hat)
<guerda> Compiz wird aktiviert, Rahmen sind weg. :(
<guerda> und was kann ich da tun? purge und wieder installieren?
<dadrc> Wär zumindest eine Methode, um sicherzustellen, dass du die richtige Version mit den richtigen Configs hast
<dadrc> Vorher sicherstellen, dass da nicht doch noch ein PPA mit Compizpaketen aktiv ist
<guerda> Habe ich.
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> weil dein compiz kaputt ist
<Wizle> Wie kann ich die Leisten in Gnome resetten?
<mgolisch> du kannst ja erstmal gucken ob die pakete alle die selbe version haben
<Wizle> Bitte meinen letzten Post ignorieren, habe die Lösung gefunden
<bullgard4> iob: Vielleicht hilft Dir weiter http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=50660&start=0
<iob> danke
<Yan_Nick> kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie man die akkuklappe vom motorola milestone aufkriegt? :D
<koegs> vielleicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> Skitt: alles klar mit deiner verbindung?
<Skitt> flieg ich andauernd raus?
<k1l> yep
<Skitt> drecks uni wlan
<Skitt> ich machs mal aus, will ja nicht nerven
<Deem> kann man rm irgendwie mitgeben, dass er die dateien, die in einer datei stehen löscht?
<koegs> kA, aber das wäre doch recht einfach über ein script zu lösen
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> for ftw
<mgolisch> :)
<rumpe1> Deem, ich würde xargs mit rm kombinieren
<mgolisch> jo noch einfacher
<Deem> wie mach ich das? ein xargs -a file | rm tut nicht
<Deem> oder muss ich da einfahc ein rm -rf xargs -a file machen?
<rumpe1> Deem, hmm... oder das hier, was scheinbar flotter sein soll: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/fastrm.1.html
<mgolisch> nein xargs -a file rm 
<koegs> hatte letztens schonmal jemand gefragt, kann ich unter lucid das lautstärke-applet wieder dazu bringen auf nen Mausrad zu hören?
<rumpe1> "fastrm is designed to be faster than the typical "| xargs rm" pipeline when given a sorted list of file names as input.  For example, fastrm will usually chdir(2) into a directory before removing files from it,  meaning that if its input is sorted, most names passed to unlink will be simple names.  This can substantially reduce the operating system overhead from directory lookups."
<Deem> ich glaube fast mei grep -r .svn hat mir irgendwie die inhalte der dateien aufgelistet
<Deem> wie kann ich denn die inhalte der ordner rekursiv nach .svn ordnern absuchen?
<apollo13> find
<rumpe1> find . -type d -name \.svn    *würdschmalsagen*
<aboettger> genau
<apollo13> find -name "*.svn*" -depth -delete würde alles mit .svn im namen löschem
<rumpe1> dann kannste dann noch mit -exec gleich löschen lassen und mußt nicht mit listen rumhantieren ^^
<rumpe1> oder -delete
<apollo13> -depth ist dafür allerdings wichtig
<rumpe1> aber vorher vielleicht erstmal -exec echo {} \;
<rumpe1> äh... quark
<apollo13> ?
<apollo13> -exes echo? da lass ich das delete weg und seh alles^^
<rumpe1> eben
<rumpe1> daher auch "quark" ^^
<rumpe1> useless use of echo *g*
<Deem> also ein "find /ordner/ -name .svn > svn.txt" und danach ein "xargs -a svn.txt rm -rf" tuts auch =)
<rumpe1> och... wenn man ein protokoll möchte, kann man das so machen...
<apollo13> warum einfach wenns kompliziert auch geht
<Deem> protokoll?
<rumpe1> löschprotokoll
<Deem> apollo13: ja, ich hab nur dein find gelesen und direkt gem,acht ohne abzuwarten,w as da noch so kommt :D
<Deem> rumpe1: was soll denn das sein?
<rumpe1> es geht nicht nur um funktionalität, sondern auch um ästhetische ansprüche :>
<rumpe1> eine datei, in der die gelöschten dateien protokolliert werden (tm)
<Deem> sowas gibt es?
<rumpe1> oder besser: zu löschenden... wird bei der vorgehensweise ja nicht bestätigt
<rumpe1> Deem, kann man selber basteln :)
<rumpe1> du machst da ja nix anderes
<Deem> ich weiß grade irgendwie nicht was du meinst
<Deem> seltsam is auch, dass ich die domains alle auf 127.0.0.1 gelenkt hatte und jetzt auf meine server ip wieder umgestellt habe. alle domains weisen auf den server inklusive aller subdomains. www.domain.de weißt auf den server, aber domain.de weißt immernoch auf 127.0.0.1
<Deem> weist*
<Deem> wie konnte man in vim doch gleich text ersetzen? "; 1,$ s/text/ersetzen/" ?
<shetlandpony> Deem, can't find 'text' in your last line, sorry
<Deem> shetlandpony: psst
<sds58> hallo, weiss jemand wie man vlc records (.ts) komprimieren kann?
<_moep_> ffmpeg?
<_moep_> das is doch die eierlegende wollmilchsau
<sds58> jo, kenns aber nur als komandozeile.. werd gleich aber nochmal schauen 
<sds58> danke
<PBeck> hi
<soulrebel> niemand, bist du der michi?
<niemand> Mir ist nich bekannt, dass ich so heiße
<PBeck> ich bekomme bei evolution des öfteren timeout messages vom server zurück geliefert. Nach ein bisschen googlen bin ich hier wohl auch nicht der einzigste. Ist das nun ein evolution oder server problem? Mails werden per imap abgerufen
<aptosid> Hallo
<aptosid> Ich habe eine Frage zu ubuntu 10.10. die kann ich doch hier stellen?
<jokrebel> ja
<soulrebel> aptosid, ich habe erst gestern gelernt das das eine metafrage ist :)
<aptosid> Hallo Jokrebel. Ich möchte von der Live CD ubuntu10.10 installieren.
<jokrebel> aptosid: was spricht dagegen?
<aptosid> und der bootsplash erscheint, jedoch bleibt mein Bildschirm schwarz.
<KojiroAK> aptosid: Welche Grafikkarte?
<aptosid> Jetzt meine Frage ich habe ubuntu 9.10 dadrauf und muß ich da die Festplatte löschen? Oder reicht es wenn ich da einfach drüber installiere.
<aptosid> Nvidia7200GS
<aptosid> 127 MB
<KojiroAK> aptosid: Du müsstest über 10.04 upgraden.
<KojiroAK> aptosid: Allenfalls mal versuchen mit xforcevesa zu starten.
<KojiroAK> aptosid: Dazu beim starten sobald unten in der Mitte eine Tastatur erscheint, Shift drücken und dann F6, dann taucht eine Zeile auf, bei der fügst du vor "--" xforcevesa ein, danach noch ein Leerzeichen lassen. 
<KojiroAK> So dass es aussieht wie "quiet splash xforcevesa --"
<jokrebel> aptosid: Das kannst Du bei der Festplattenzuordnung auch noch neu formatieren lassen. Ist nicht zwingend vorher nötig. Alternativ kann man auch erst auf 10.04 upgraden (ist eine LTS-Version [langer Support!]. Und wenn man will (aber muss man nicht) dann auch 10.10 weiter upgraden. Gerade Einsteigern wird eher zu LTS-Version geraten.
<jokrebel> -auch +auf
<aptosid> Danke. Nur bei der ubuntu10.04 LTS funktioniert Skype nicht.
<aptosid> Ich kann damit dann nicht mehr Telefonieren.
<jokrebel> ach?
<jokrebel> aptosid: woher weißt Du das, wenn aktuell 9.10 drauf ist?
<aptosid> Jokrebel ich hatte es versucht und als ich dann den pulsaudio mixerinstallierte, habe ich einen testanruf gemacht.
<aptosid> Und dann habe ich wieder 9.10 draufgemacht und da klappte es.
<jokrebel> aptosid: lass mich raten - Du hörtest Deinen Gesprächspartner, aber er Dich nicht?
<aptosid> Aber ich habe gelesen dass Ubuntu 10.10 besser sein soll.
<apollo13> peback
<aptosid> nee ich hörte garnichts.
 * Deem benutzt auch Lucid und Skype. Funktioniert wunderprächtig.
<aptosid> mitten im Gespräch war plötzlich kein Sound mehr da.
<aptosid> Deem wie haste das hinbekommen?
<apollo13> das liegt dann aber eher an dir, hier läufts auch wunderbar
<Deem> aptosid: installiert. läuft
<jokrebel> aptosid: ach und anfangs schon? Du bist Dir sicher dass das nicht vielleicht _nicht_ an Ubuntu lag?
<coc00n> gibt es eine möglichkeit den file-roller von gnome auf utf-8 umzustellen? bei mir erkennt er keine umlaute in archiven
<apollo13> coc00n: archiv putt?
<coc00n> apollo13, nein. ist bei vielen archiven mit umlauten so. bei anderen packprogrammen ist das kein problem
<apollo13> welche archive? zip?
<coc00n> zip und rar, tritt eigentlich bei allen archiven die mit ihm öffne auf
<aptosid> Ok, ich danke Euch.
<apollo13> zip und rar ist das imo normal, nimm nen ordentliches format
<coc00n> die dateien werden zawr entpackt, aber ohne umlaute und mit dem tex "fehlerhafte kodierung" nach dem dateinamen
<claw> "0 7 *   * * 1-6 " ist das Mo-Sa um 7 uhr für die crontab ?
<coc00n> *text
<aptosid> bis bald.
<Deem> claw: ja
<claw> k danke
<apollo13> hä sechs marker, ich dachte es gäbe nur fünf
<Deem> claw: obwohl nein
<apollo13> sag ich ja :þ
<Deem> ne warte
<Deem> sonntag kann sowohl 0 als auch 7 sein
<Deem> *verwirrtist*
<apollo13> trotzdem falsch
<apollo13> richtig wäre eher 0 7 * * 1-6
<Deem> stimmt... nur 2 sterne
<LetoThe2nd> bei mir hat sich das paket "openoffice.org-emailmerge" total quergelegt. wie kann ich das loswerden? apt-get versucht bei jeder operation wieder, das hinzubiegen und scheitert jedes mal.
<claw> oh ja mein fehler ein stern zu viel
<claw> aber ansonsten müsste es stimmen 
<mi> moin, ich habe hier ein .rpm. versuche das mit alien umzuwandeln. ohne fehlermeldung erhalte ich folgende ausgabe: libjbig_1.0.0-2_i386.deb generated. leider wird das deb aber nicht erstellt glaube ich
<mi> wenn ich es mit -g versuche werden die verzeichnisse erstellt
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ichs versuche zu deinstallieren, motzt apt nur: "Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand" - dpkg dagegen ist der meinung, es wär gar nicht installiert.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: zeig bitte woran apt-get genau scheitert
<mi> dpk-deb -b schlägt fehl, da das verzeichniss "debian" und nicht "DEBIAN" enthält
<apollo13> und mach schnell hab nur mehr nen paar minute ;)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: installierender oder deinstallierender weise?
<apollo13> deinstall
<apollo13> da können wir die skripte anpassen dass er es dann entfernen kann
<mi> ich versuche an diese treiber zu kommen: http://panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html
<apollo13> aber auch nur weil du weißt was du tust, sonst würd ich das keinem raten^^
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: http://pastebin.com/RYTTwh2v
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: schon klar :-)
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: oh, kein fehler von irgendeinem deb post/pre install/remove skript?
<mi> alien -v liefert folgende ausgabe: http://pastebin.com/zgqd3RNy
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: das ist ja das merkwürdige - egal was ich sonst installieren will, an diesem paket scheitert er. mom, ich schau mal obich da ein schänes paste basteln kann.
<mi> hat jemand ne idee? :)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: http://pastebin.com/AA72L4zr so in etwa. komm man auch nur noch mittels kill wieder raus.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: beispiel war "sudo apt-get install aptitude".
<LetoThe2nd> dann jedes mal das spielchen mit locks entfernen, --configure -a... und dann gehts doch wieder von vorn los.
<wabineo> Ich habe bei meiner maverick installation die netzwerkverbindungen gekappt (weiss nicht wie) und jetzt kommen sie nicht wieder hoch. Hab den Netzwerk-Manager gelöscht und in /etc/interfaces von Hand konfiguriert. Ideen was das Problem sein kann?
<Fuchs> wabineo: dazu waeren mal die Ausgaben von ifconfig  und der Inhalt der /etc/interfaces interessant, beides in einem pastebin
<wabineo> Fuchs: da ich alles abtippen muss versuche ichs zusammenzufassen: eth0 ist up und hat eine fixe IP, so wie ichs in /etc/interfaces konfiguriert hab.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: puh ehrlich gesagt überfragt, ich würd im deb nachschauen was da bei der install genau passiert (uno, dem openoffice extension manager) muss los sry
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: hmkay, danke...
<wabineo> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/v1dh1V4M
<Fuchs> wabineo: und welches Interface funktioniert nun nicht wie es sollte, und inwiefern? 
<wabineo> Fuchs: eth0 tut nichts. Ich kann mich selbst pingen aber nicht nach aussen (zb. router oder google)
<Fuchs> gateway ist korrekt? Und was meint route -n? 
<Fuchs> und vor allem: warum musst Du das unbedingt manuell machen? 
<wabineo> gibt 2 routing einträge: 192.168.178.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 eth0
<wabineo> 0.0.0.0 192.168.178.1 0.0.0.0 eth0
<Fuchs> und wie genau ist das Netzwerk bei Dir aufgebaut? 
<Fuchs> vor allem weil Du da zwei Netzwerke zu haben scheinst 
<Fuchs> wobei, nein
<Fuchs> network 192.168.178.0  << der Eintrag find ich dann etwas speziell
<wabineo> Fuchs: ist doch die lokale route (alles was lokal direkt erreichbar ist) und die globale via gateway.
<Fuchs> hm, eigentlich sollte er anhand der Netzmaske selber rausfinden koennen, dass 192.168.178.* das lokale Netz ist
<wabineo> Fuchs: hab mich bei der anleitung daran gehalten: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<shetlandpony> wabineo's url: http://tinyurl.com/3bo7d3
<Fuchs> wabineo: was immer noch die Frage offen laesst, warum Du all die Einstellungen manuell vornimmst
<wabineo> weil wenn ich das mittels dhcp mache das auch nicht funktioniert.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Purgen klappt auch nicht?
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich das Problem vielleicht mal woanders suchen
<Fuchs> bist Du sicher, dass da eine physikalische Verbindung nach aussen besteht? 
<wabineo> Fuchs: wo denn?
<wabineo> ja mit einem Windows auf demselben rechner komm ich raus
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> und die Einstellung fuer gateway und Netzmaske sind da gleich? 
<wabineo> Fuchs: ja. hab das gefühl überreste vom NetworkManager blockieren die verbindung, weiss aber nicht wo sich das ding alles einnistet
<Fuchs> wabineo: das bezweifle ich, aber Du koenntest mit   ps aux   mal schauen, ob der laeuft 
<Fuchs> wenn nicht, dann kann er da wenig tun
<Fuchs> die /etc/hosts waere noch interessant, und die resolv.conf
<wabineo> da ich versuche auf ebene IP zu pingen und noch keinen DNS benötige sind die eigentlich uninteressant.
<Fuchs> deswegen habe ich auch noch die hosts genannt 
<Fuchs> die resolv.conf ist ausschliesslich fuer Namensaufloesung interessant, ja
<mgolisch> die host datei auch..
<wabineo> die /etc/hosts trägt meinen machinen namen auf die 192.168.178.40 ein und noch einige IPv6 was ich abe rnicht benutze
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: und Dein Problem haben (wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe) auch andere. zB.: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.openoffice/26374
<Fuchs> wabineo: und beim ping einer lokalen Adresse ist was, host nicht gefunden, gar nichts oder Paketverlust? 
<mgolisch> was ist denn ueberhaupt das problem?
<mgolisch> hat das interface ueberhaupt nen link?
<mgolisch> und ist up?
<wabineo> wenn ich den gateway pinge bekomme ich From 192.168.178.40 icmp_seq=X Destionation Host Unreachable
<Fuchs> deswegen wollte ich ifconfig
<Fuchs> was ich aber nicht bekommen habe 
<Fuchs> weil abtippen 
<wabineo> it hoch. ifconfig eth0 up
<wabineo> sonst würde es ja beim pingen connect: Network is unreachable geben
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> das was du anpingst blockt icmp?
<wabineo> mgolisch: nein. kann ich vom laptop aus überprüfen.
<wabineo> ist wirklich die machine kommt mit dem ubuntu nicht raus.
<Fuchs> was ist da fuer ein Netzwerkchipsatz drin, nur so mal aus Interesse? 
<Fuchs> und laeufen da rein zufaellig irgendwelche komischen iptables Regeln oder sonst etwas, das den Netzwerkverkehr toeten koennte? 
<Fuchs> da waere es vllt. mal interessant, an einer anderen Maschine im Netz einen Sniffer anzuwerfen
<wabineo> Intel Pro/1000 (treiber e1000e)
<Fuchs> gut, also der sollte mal kein Problem machen
<mgolisch> du hast auf dem rechner selbst auch keine firewall?
<sash_> tippfehler in der netzwerkkonfiguration schon ausgeschlossen? was passiert, wenn das ding auf dhcp umgestellt wird?
<wabineo> ufw ist installiert aber abgestellt
<wabineo> sash_ gar nichts
<Fuchs> und wie hoch ist die Chance, dass ufw irgendwo noch Leichen hat, die iptables Regeln setzen? 
<tm> wabineo: starte doch einfach mal " sudo dhclient3 ", da du anscheinend eine fritzbox hast, sollte die automatisch eine ip vergeben - so könnte man sehen ob es ein konfigurationsproblem ist, oder ein genereller fehler, evtl. vom treiber
<tanjaundkai> nabend. finde im ubuntuusers-wiki momentan keine richtige hilfe. problem: möchte vor ubuntu-update thunderbird so konfigurieren, das alle email, auch in zukunft, auf der externen festplatte liegen/gelegt werden...
<wabineo> tm: geht in den DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 und findet nichts
<sash_> tanjaundkai: und kannst ein profil anlegen und den pfad zum profil manuell setzen
<mgolisch> komisch
<wabineo> tm: zunehmendes interval bis No DHCPOFFERS received.
<sash_> kabel putt?
<Fuchs> sash_: soll unter Windows gehen
<tanjaundkai> sash_: sorry, bin nicht so der linux-checker...
<tm> wabineo: kabel wechseln, treiber überprüfen, prot am router überprüfen, etc pp.
<mgolisch> jo
<tm> port*
<Fuchs> und da der e1000e Treiber vernuenftig ist, dachte ich, dass da gut etwas wie iptables blocken koennte 
<Fuchs> tm: 1 und 3 eigentlich ausgeschlossen, weil geht unter anderem OS
<sash_> tanjaundkai: thunderbirdkonfiguration hat nix mit linux zu tun :)
<sash_> livecd testen, wabineo
<tm> Fuchs: sagt er, dhclient3 sagt mir zur zeit was anderes, " sudo iptables -L " aufrufen
<tanjaundkai> ah, verdammt, habe ich übersehen. wenn ich jetzt das verezeichnis in der konteneinstellung händisch ändere, liegen die alten mails aber noch im vorherigen verzeichnis... gell?
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: In den Kontoeinstellungen kann man den Pfad festlegen, wo die einzelnen Sachen gespeichert werden. Ich würde dieses Verzeichnis aufsuchen (bei ausgeschaltetem Tunderbird!) - eine Kopie auf die "Externe" ziehen - Thunderbird öffnen - diesen Pfad auf die "Externe" ausrichten und dann erst mal testen ob das klappt.
<Fuchs> tm: Kabel und Router war auch relativ frueh meine Vermutung, aber wenn halt der Kunde sagt, dass das sicher in Ordnung sei, dann ist es nicht mehr mein Problem ;p 
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel: joah... manchmal ist der knoten im hirn einfach zu eng - danke!!
<tm> Fuchs: jetzt hat er mal ne aufgabe und kann damit mal was rumfummeln ;)
<tm> wabineo: und überprüf mal ob an der fritzbox auch der dhcp aktiviert ist ;)
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: Man bedenke aber, dass das eventuell zu Problemen führen kann, wenn denn die Externe mal zufällig nicht am Rechner hängt.
<wabineo> tm: DHCP ist aktiv (notebook kann eine neue adresse beziehen und auch dieselbe hardware mit windows 7 drauf kanns.
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel: mhm.. ja, das ist schon soweit klar. die hängt aber eigentlich immer dran... rechner etwas älter. läuft mit linux und windows. statt neue platte rein, haben wir uns für neue platte extern entschieden - aber ansonsten müsste es doch klappen, oder?
<tanjaundkai> bin gerade am kopieren...
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: sofern sie immer dran hängt und auch immer und unter dem selbem Verzeichnis gemounted ist, sollte das schon gehen (IMHO).
<drakooner> heya! wo finde ich denn die logs über die Ausgaben, die der Rechner beim runterfahren ausspuckt, ich habe da zweimal das wörtchen fail entdeckt, und würde gerne nachsehen. Ist dmesg, die richtige Stelle?
<Fuchs> drakooner: dmesg definitiv nicht, das ist nach dem Runterfahren weg 
<sash_> eher /var/log/messages
<drakooner> okay dann versuch ich es mal in messages. Danke.
<jokrebel> drakooner: Logs sind meist unterhalb von /var/log/ oder im /home/user (da gibts zB. eventuell noch eine .X-Errors oder so ähnlich)
<drakooner> ich glaube nicht, dass es was mit dem x-Server zu tun hat, war irgendwas mit nssldap oder so… keine Ahnung was das sein soll…
<tanjaundkai> mhhm, welche daten könnten noch von nöten sein, vor dem ubuntu-update zu sichern??
<tanjaundkai> jokrebel: hat alles geklappt, danke!!
<Deem> ,backup? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Deem> tanjaundkai: schau da mal rein, da ist erklärt, was wann und wie gesichert werden sollte
<jokrebel> tanjaundkai: Gerne ;-) …hm vielleicht noch die Bookmarks vom Browser; wichtige Dokumente; Konfigurationen……? Bis hin zum Komplett-Image je nach belieben und nöten. Gibts aber im Wiki auch gute Backup-Tipps.
<tm> wabineo: gute ansätze wären da iptables, dmesg, lspci, mii-tool
<tm> wabineo: lsmod sicher auch noch, mehr fällt mir aber spontan nicht ein
<wabineo> tm: hab mit vielem versucht aber noch keine lösung gefunden.
<drakooner> hm… bisher habe ich leider nichts gefunden. gibts denn eine Möglichkeit das Herunterfahren kurzzeitig zu unterbrechen…? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man beim booten mit der Pause-Taste anhalten kann/konnte…?
<jokrebel> drakooner: 2tes ist richtig - ob das beim runtefahren auch geht? Ausprobieren.
<drakooner> Okay. Mach ich. :) 
<zeitsofa> re
<thana> moin. gibts irgendeine möglichkeit ins grub-menü zu kommen, den bootprozess aufzuhalten oder sonstwas?
<thana> probleme macht ein kernelmodul was den komplett kern mit den abgrund reißt, aber ich komm nicht schnell genug in die kommandozeile um das aufzuhalten
<bekks> Ja, gibt es.
<bekks> ,grub? thana 
<shetlandpony> thana, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> ,grub_2? thana 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber grub_2, ich assoziiere aber grub2 damit
<bekks> ,grub2? thana 
<shetlandpony> thana: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<thana> bekks: nein, das hilft eindeutig nicht weiter
<bekks> Waum nicht?
<bekks> Da steht sehr schön drin, wie man in das Grub Menü kommt.
<jokrebel> thana: der Bootprozess lässt sich mit "Pause" zeitweise anhalten - mit "Enter" geht es wieder weiter. Ins Grub-Menü kommt man IIRC mit "ESC" bzB. "Shift"
<thana> jokrebel: und wann lohnt es sich diese tasten zu drücken? ich bekomme hier so garkeine rückmeldung. nachdem das bios die kontroll abgegeben hat folgt auch schon beinahe sofort die erste meldung von upstart...
<thana> mit "unterbrechen" meinte ich auch mehr "eine shell öffnen o.ä."
<thana> wie gesagt, ich muss verhindern dass das script ausgeführt wird welches das kaputte kernelmodul lädt
<jokrebel> thana: vielleicht dies hier? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bootmenue-des-grub-temporaer-anzeigen-ubuntu-/#post-2703257
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/4dx7vrm | Bootmenü des GRUB temporär anzeigen -  Ubuntu 10.10 › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<thana> jokrebel: nope
<thana> würde ich soweit kommen könnte ich auch einfach das kaputte modul entfernen und gut is ;)
 * jokrebel kann da wegen Dual-Boot und deshalb Immer-Menü-Anzeige nicht wirklich mitreden.
<thana> jo ich finds auch extrem ungewohnt dass das menü nicht angezeigt wird
<thana> ist die erste ubuntu installationen seit jahren der ih nochmal ne chance geben wollt
<bekks> runlevel 1 booten und gut.
<thana> aber so wirklich gut verwertet es die chance bisher nicht ;)
<bekks> oder gar den rescue mode, mit busybox als shell.
<jokrebel> thana: ist normal _ohne_ Dualboot. Und notfalls musst Du da (wie im Link beschrieben) dein Grub erst mittels LiveCD anpassen - falls das so stimmt……
<thana> hach bekks, mach es doch nicht immer so einfach dich zu flamen
<bekks> thana: mach doch was du willst...
<thana> jokrebel: hätte das ding ein cdrom laufwerk, wäre alles einfacher, ja ;)
<thana> bekks: das darfst du (musst aber nicht) als "red doch nicht so einen unpassenden unsinn" verstehen
<bekks> thana: Dann erklär doch mal was daranm unsinn ist...
<bekks> -m
<bekks> wenn du a) nicht weisst, was runlevel 1 tut, oder b) nicht, was busybox ist, dann solltest du nicht spontan Dinge als Unsinn abtun.
<thana> bekks: wenn du a) nicht weißt wovon ich rede und b) nicht alles liest was wir hier schreiben, dann wirf doch nicht einfach völlig unreflektiert jede kritik von dir
<Fuchs> und ihr solltet den Disput eigentlich lieber in ein Query verschieben und hier den Support lassen. 
<Fuchs> dankeschoen. 
<jokrebel> thana: Wenn Du irgendwelche Startscripte anpasst damit Du anschließend "kaputte module" reparieren musst, solltest Du Dir vielleicht _vorher_ überlegen, wie Du das notfalls wieder rückgängig machen kannst. Ansonsten erzähl bitte etwas genauer, was Du getan hast, was deshalb wie weit noch/nicht mehr geht. (Bist Du sicher dass "probleme macht ein kernelmodul was den komplett kern mit den abgrund reißt" stimmt?) Oder siehts vielleicht nur so au
<zeitsofa> herr jokrebel da kam leider nicht alles an.
<zeitsofa> vielleicht nur so au[snip]
<thana> jokrebel: ich will nicht "kaputte module reparieren"  sondern die löschen. fertig aus. dass die derart kaputt sind,  dass die nen kernel oops produzieren hätte ich nicht erwartet, also habe ich mir auch kein strategie ausgedacht, wie ich da wieder rauskomme
<jokrebel> Oder siehts vielleicht nur so aus?
<thana> jokrebel: und ja, ich bin mir sicher dass es daran liegt
<jokrebel> thana: Und dass der Kernel oops't weißt Du so genau, weil?
<thana> ich es mit meinen augen sehen kann
<thana> hm
<thana> per ssh gings nun \o/
<thana> aber was klaut mir der dumme computer auch ständig das terminal, d a kann man ja nich schnell genug sein ;)
<jokrebel> thana: ach! Und wenn der Kernel geOOPSd hat kann man noch per SSH zugreifen? Wieder was gelernt :-/
<thana> nein
<thana> ich konnte in der kurzen zeitspanne zwischen "ssh läuft" und "das andere script wird angestoßen"  drauf zugreifen und das startscript schnell löschen
<zeitsofa> jokrebel: ich werf grad auch alles gelernte über board und versuche dem hier zu folgen *confused*
<thana> zeitsofa: schulliung, wollt dich nich verwirren ;)
<zeitsofa> macht ja nix das passiert mir hier im chan öfter mal...
<thana> das wiederum kann ich gut nachvollziehen
<thana> jokrebel: so, nun aber erstmal danke für den link, nun konnte ich wenigstens das menü wieder reinbringen, für's näxte mal ;)
<jokrebel> thana: Gerne
<thana> hm ich sehe grad das memtest86 sogar schon drauf war. man sollte meinen dass ubuntu da in der lage wäre eine sinnvollere einstellung für das grubmenü zu finden
<thana> wenn eh nur ein kernel in einer config da wäre, ok, da kann ich nachvollziehen dass garnicht viel zeit mit grub vergeudet wird, aber wenn schon mehrere verschiedene möglichkeiten zu booten vorhanden sind, hmm
<Fuchs> thana: darf ich Dich bitten die Kritik eher in den OT Kanal zu schieben? Da kann man das gerne diskutieren. Hier lieber nur Supportfragen.
<jokrebel> thana: wenn man nicht viel "rumbiegt" hat man es in der Regel auch nicht nötig, an ältere Kernel ranzukommen. Und 5 Sekunden verzögerung beim Booten stört viele User.
<thana> *shrug* ok, wusste nicht dass ubuntu selbst hier offtopic ist ;)
<jokrebel> </OT>
<jokrebel> thana: Da muss ich Fuchs schon recht geben. Über Sinn und Unsinn bestimmter Voreinstellungen zu diskutieren hat im Support-Channel nichts zu suchen. Und Du kommst obendrein mehr besserwisserisch und nörgelnd als Hilfesuchend rüber - UND - Ungefragte Querys sind nicht das, was ich (und die meisten anderen hier) will.
<drakooner> Nur zur Rückmeldung [Pause] beim Herunterfahren bringt leider nichts (außer das Plymouth sich anschaltet [ugh] ... Dafür habe ich nach zweimal hoch und runterfahren und aptitude durchsuchen, das Problem entdeckt … ein nicht vollständig deinstalliertes libnss-ldap Paket.
<dadrc> Ich hab hier 'ne ziemlich verkratzte DVD und mir war so, als hätte ich mal ein Tool gehabt, das durch mehrfachen Lesen jedes Blocks noch halbwegs saubere Images davon gemacht hat. Mir fällt aber der Name nicht ein... Ideen?
<kirsten> hallo jungs! mit welchem befehl finde ich heraus, wie meine festplatte formatiert ist?
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l; sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<Fuchs> fdisk (-l) fuer partitionierung, je nach dem auch formatierung. Mount wenn sie eingebunden ist. 
<dadrc> gefunden
<dadrc> ddrescue wars
<bekks> fdisk zeigt nicht an, welche Dateisystem auf nicht gemounteten Partitionen sind.
<bekks> +e
<kirsten> oh man , das wird doch wieder kompliziert...
<alarmschaben> kirsten: mount -v sollte eigentlich genügen
<kirsten> ah! ext4 !!
<kirsten> Danke!
<jokrebel> kirsten: was willst Du denn damit rausfinden?
<kirsten> ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte für meinen Laptop gekauft. und bevor ich sie einbaue, will ich sie genau so formatieren, wie die alte
<kirsten> da wir schon dabei sind: gibt es ein gui, um festplatten zu formatieren?
<TheInfinity> kirsten: meinst du nicht dass da ein dd mehr sinn macht? ;)
<TheInfinity> kirsten: gparted
<kirsten> ah, danke
<kirsten> dd???
<TheInfinity> 1:1 kopie der alten hdd
<dAnjou> kirsten: dd kann .. zu lahm
<kirsten> 1:1 kopie der alten hdd - ja genau das habe ich vor. aber zuerst muss ich doch die platte formatieren, oder?
<TheInfinity> kirsten: nein.
<TheInfinity> ,dd? kirsten
<dAnjou> soweit ich das kapiert habe, arbeitet dd auf unterstem level
<shetlandpony> kirsten: siehe shell dd
<TheInfinity> ,shell dd?
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<TheInfinity> ,shell dd? kirsten
<shetlandpony> kirsten, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kirsten> oh, dd ist geil
<kirsten> danke
<TheInfinity> kirsten: strategie ist dabei 1:1 image rüberziehen mit dd und dann im ungemounteten zustand (!) die ext4 partition vergrößern.
<kirsten> oh mein gott, das hört sich komplikatiziert an - ich les erstmal das dd-wiki 
<kirsten> ok, so wie ich das sehe ist das mein Befehl: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb  -was ich nur nicht verstehe: Bevor man eine Partition oder komplette Platte sichert sollte diese ausgehängt werden. Geht das, während mein sytem läuft???
<jokrebel> kirsten: nein
<dadrc> Nein, dafür brauchst du ein Live-System
<kirsten> grrr
<kirsten> und muss das sein, oder könnte es auch ohne live system gehen?
<jokrebel> kirsten: Am besten mit einer LiveCD booten und dann die Kopie ziehen.
<dadrc> Wenn du eine Kopie mit dd machen willst, muss ein Live-System her
<dadrc> Kannst nicht gleichzeitig die Platte nutzen und eine Kopie davon machen
<kirsten> ich habe kein cd laufwerk, würde dann vom stick booten
<dadrc> Auch gut
<jokrebel> kirsten: Im Betrieb sind immer mehrere Dateien auch in benutzung, die dann nicht/falsch kopiert würden.
<Astyx> Sagt mal, wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Ubuntu und Mint?
<Robert_Zenz> Astyx, Mint hat bei der Standard-Installation viele proprietäre oder 'problematische' pakete dabei.
<Astyx> also, theoretisch wenn man Ubuntu installiert und zusätzliche Treiber, gibt es da keinen großen unterschied?
<jokrebel> Astyx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Linux_mint
<dAnjou> kirsten: hast du überhaupt die möglichkeit, beide platten gleichzeitig zu betreiben?
<dAnjou> stell ich mir bei nem notebook nich ganz so einfach vor
<alarmschaben> kirsten: a propos dd: nimm' eine größere Blocksize, sonst bist du morgen noch nicht fertig. 10M performt ganz gut.
<C_A_M> moin
<kirsten> also ich wollte eigentlich nur dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb eintippen
<alarmschaben> kirsten: dann nimmt er die Default blocksize. Das gibt dann 'ne Menge Overhead
<kirsten> was soll ich statt dessen eintippen?
<alarmschaben> Moment, willst Du die gesamte Platte mit allen Partitionen kopieren?
<alarmschaben> Wenn ja, dann dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=10M
<kirsten> also ich brauche eine 1:1 kopie. meine alte Platte hat 160 GB meine neue 320
<alarmschaben> kirsten: dann wäre es sinnvoll, die neue Platte nach Deinen Wünschen zu partitionieren und dann nur eine einzelne Partition (also z.B. /dev/sda1) zu kopieren.
<alarmschaben> Soweit nachvollziehbar?
<kirsten> ähm , nein, dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=10M fand ich ganz nett
<alarmschaben> Dann hast Du hinterher aber nicht mehr Platz, weil dann hinter dem kopierten Plattenimage viel freier Platz liegt.
<jokrebel> gn8
<kirsten> also doch zuerst mit gpartet formatieren, ja
<kirsten> ?
<alarmschaben> Partitionieren reicht. Dann kopierst Du das Image Deiner Systempartition auf die neue Partition.
<alarmschaben> Im letzten Schritt paßt Du dann das Dateisystem auf die neue Partitionsgröße an.
<kirsten> wie partitioniere ich?
<alarmschaben> Mit gparted z.B. das war schon richtig. ;-)
<bolder> n8
<kirsten> muss es eine primärpartion werden?
<alarmschaben> Das ist egal. Aber wenn's nicht mehr als vier werden, dann ist das sinnvoll.
<kirsten> ok, die neue Platte rotiert. kopiere ich jetzt gleich mit dem Befehl dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=10M?
<alarmschaben> Über die Überlegung waren wir doch gerade schon hinaus, oder?
<kirsten> Dann kopierst Du das Image Deiner Systempartition auf die neue Partition.  - naja, aber wie geht denn das?
<alarmschaben> Na, auch mit dd aber eben halt mit /dev/sda1 statt /dev/sda (wenn sda1 Dein System beinhaltet)
<kirsten> ah, also dann dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1 bs=10M
<alarmschaben> Ja, das liest sich gut!
<alarmschaben> Zur Referenz ist auch das hier insteressant: http://is.gd/THorsC
<kirsten> sorry dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=10M
<alarmschaben> Ich geh' mal davon aus, daß Du das dynamisch anpaßt. ;-)
<kirsten> jetzt hör auf!
<dakira> nabend. hab neulich nem bekannten 10.10 auf einem Aspire Notebook installiert. Da tritt ein Problem auf, welches ich so noch nie gesehen habe. Die prozessor-intensiven Programme (xorg, skype, usw) belegen schon nach kuerzester zeit 100% cpu (also xorg immer um die 80%). ich bin echt ratlos..
<alarmschaben> Der weitere Plan ist dann noch per LiveCD das Dateisystem vergrößern und dann muß noch ein neuer grub-Bootstrap auf die neue Platte
<dakira> also die cpu-auslastung erreicht der rechner auch, wenn man nichts weiter startet (ausser dem desktop)
<kirsten> "per LiveCD das Dateisystem vergrößern" über gparted?
<kirsten> "dann muß noch ein neuer grub-Bootstrap auf die neue Platte" und wie geht dass denn?
<alarmschaben> kirsten: da gibt es ein Tool namens resize2fs. Das müßte auch für ext4 gehen.
<kirsten> und was ist damit gemeint?: "dann muß noch ein neuer grub-Bootstrap auf die neue Platte"
<alarmschaben> Das sind die ersten paar Bytes an Programmcode, die nach dem Booten ausgeführt werden. Die müssen den Rechner dann zum Rest des Bootloaders führen.
<alarmschaben> Ich bin gerade noch am Recherchieren. ;-)
<dakira> Kann es sein, dass ein installierter PAE-Kernel auf einigen Systemen fuer hohe CPU-Auslastung sorgt?
<alarmschaben> kirsten: wenn Du die Live-CD gebootet und das Dateisystem vergrößert hast (mit resize2fs), dann mounte die neue Partition, mach' ein chroot und führe grub-install aus.
<alarmschaben> Das als grober Fahrplan, damit Du die Marschrichtung hast.
<kirsten> und wie mach ich ein chroot?
<alarmschaben> Damit setzt Du für die aktuelle Sitzung das Wurzeldateisystem auf den dahinter angegebenen Pfad. Hast Du also z.B. das Dateiystem nach /mnt gemountet, dann lautet der Befehl chroot /mnt
<alarmschaben> Dann bekommst Du eine neue Shell, in der / auf /mnt zeigt.
<kirsten> oh mann ist das kompliziert, woher weiss ich wohin mein dateisystem gemountet ist?
<alarmschaben> Das heißt, daß dann z.B. das Verzeichnis /etc, das vorher zum Live-System gehörte, dann auf das /etc - Verzeichnis Deiner Systempartition zeigt.
<alarmschaben> Damit entsteht die Möglichkeit, Tools wie grub-install, was auf Dateien in /etc zugreift, korrekt ausführen zu können.
<alarmschaben> weil Du das Dateiystem ja selber per mount gemountet hast, weißt Du auch wohin. ;-)
<alarmschaben> Am Besten, Du shaust mal in die Manpages. :-)
<kirsten> nein, weiss ich nicht
<jham> kann jemand einen guten key monitor fuer screencasts empfehlen, der zb ueber einer art "history" verfuegt und nicht nur die aktuelle tastenkombination anzeigt? wie hier zb: http://vimeo.com/6110008
<alarmschaben> http://is.gd/zVI89p ist auch interessant.
<kirsten> ich wollte heute abend eigentlich kein informatikstudium beginnen...
<kirsten> ;)
<jham> im informatikstudium bekommt man sowas nicht beigebracht. das ist anwenderwissen
<jham> im 21. jahrhundert
<alarmschaben> jham: FULL ACK!
<alarmschaben> ...und das ist m.E. auch nicht notwendig, aber das wäre wohl dann OT. ;-)
<Plexus> nabend
<Plexus> kann mir eben ma iwer verraten, wie ich nen service, für den ich ein start/stop script in /etc/init.d abgelegt habe, zum autostart überredet bekomme?
<alarmschaben> Plexus: schau Dir mal update-rc.d an
<Plexus> hatte das mal vor längerer zeit gemacht war iwas mit rc.blabla
<Plexus> genau das wars
<Plexus> danke
<tanjaundkai> bei datensicherungen, welches programm ist eher empfehlenswert: déjà dup -oder- back in time?
<splashote> hey, habe keinen platz mehr unter "/". habt ihr nen tipp parat wo der speicherplatz hin ist, bzw. wie ich ihn wieder freimachen kann? http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/g3883hvs/Auswahl_049.png
<alarmschaben> tanjaundkai: was stimmt nicht mit tar?
<tanjaundkai> tar?
<splashote> kann synaptic nicht mehr öffnen, was wohl damit zusammenhängt: http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/ze6u9tug/NamenlosesFenster_050.png
<alarmschaben> ,tar? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> Sorry alarmschaben, ich weiss nichts ueber tar, ich assoziiere aber B2C2, Backupscript und OpenOffice.org_und_StarOffice damit
<alarmschaben> tanjaundkai: schau Dir mal man tar an.
<jham> splashote: apt cache?
<k1l> tanjaundkai: ich nutze beide nicht, aber es ist eher eine frage, was du brauchst, bzw wie du es nutzen willst. such dir einfach das aus, was am besten passt
<jham> wenn /var auf der / partition eingehaengt ist
<jham> splashote: bzw. schaue einfach in der /var/cache/apt/archives rein
<splashote> jham: danke aber da ist nicht viel ;)
<tanjaundkai> würde gern mal wieder mein ubunte ein update gönnen und diesmal nicht alle daten verlieren. thunderbird habe justiert: alle emails sind auf die ext. festplatte verschoben und eingestellt, genauso mit den bookmarks vom browser. dann habe ich mal in ubuntuusers nach backup geschaut - tar ist wohl installiert - aber für dummy wie mich bisher nicht zum einsatz gekommen
<k1l> ,backups? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai, backups [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<k1l> tanjaundkai: eigentlich reicht es, wenn du /home und /etc sicherst. evtl noch, was du sonst verändert hast. das geht mit einem skript was mit rsync läuft oder mit grafischen programmen.
<splashote> hat noch wer nen tipp?? komm gerade nicht weiter. synaptic und co kann ich schon nicht mehr starten
<zeitsofa> kann mir grad jemand sagen wie wie das gnome sound app heisst zur lautstärkeregelung im panel
<Midas3> was is das problem splashote
<k1l> zeitsofa: benachrichtigungsanzeige
<splashote> Midas3: / ist voll. autoclean hab ich schon gemacht. kann keine sachen als sudo mehr starten (wenns über terminal hinausgeht) 
<tanjaundkai> shetlandpony: danke. und genau wegen dieser verlinkten seite melde ich mich gerade. denn auf dieser ist eine auflistung mit backup-programmen. wollte nur wissen, ob hier jemand eins der von mir beiden aufgeführten programme empfehlen kann. tar ist wohl ein konsolenprogramm - konsole ist noch nicht so meine welt als ehemaliger windows-mouse-schubser
<zeitsofa> k1l: und das is doch nur das tryapp oder? mir gehts aber um den kleinen lautsprecher dort drin
<jham> splashote: dann lass baobab auf / los und schaue nach, was wo was verwendet
<zeitsofa> ,bot? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> zeitsofa: das ist da drin
<k1l> zeitsofa: ubuntu hat das anders als gnome sonst.
<tanjaundkai> bot???
<zeitsofa> k1l: mir gehts ja nur um gnome *beicht*
<jham> splashote: notfalls tut es auch "du"
<zeitsofa> tanjaundkai: ein bot ist ein programm das auf eingabe reagiert wenn du so willst :)
<k1l> tanjaundkai: ein skript, was auf einem server läuft und befehle ausführt = IRC-Bot
<Midas3> hmm und /var/cache/apt/archives hast schon alle files gelöscht nun splashote
<tanjaundkai> ich unterhalte mich hier also stellenweise mit "ai" - puhhh, irgendwie erschreckend und genial in einem... *grins*
<Midas3> oh sry jetzt oben erst gelesen splashote
<BuZZ-T> splashote: mach aptitude clean, das haut alle Pakete runter, autoclean lässt aktuell Pakete liegen
<BuZZ-T> *aktuelle
<zeitsofa> tanjaundkai: ;)
<tanjaundkai> was ist denn noch mal in .etc drin?
<splashote> erstmal vielen dank für die vielen hinweise. kann aptitude nicht starten da " Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)"
<BuZZ-T> in /etc? Konfigurationsdateien
<BuZZ-T> splashote: dann läuft noch ein aptitude oder apt-get oder synaptic
<Midas3> splashote: entweder irgendwo läuft noch eine paketverwaltung oder die lock datei ist fälschlicherweise nicht gelöscht worden
<splashote> wohl letzteres, da kein synaptic oder co mehr läuft
<Midas3> splashote: sicher? ps aux|grep apt ;)
<adarc> kurze frage, da mir kurzes googlen keine antwort lieferte :/ .. wie sehe ich unter ubuntu nach, wem ordner xy gehört?
<adarc> also welchem user und welcher gruppe ..
<BuZZ-T> adarc: ls -l
<zeitsofa> tanjaundkai: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur
<splashote> Midas3: Tatsache, da ist was eingetragen. hatte per Terminal nen "alte kernel löschen" befehl von linuxundich gestartet, den abgewürgt als ich gesehen habe, dass er die phc-kernel deinstalliert. keine gute idee ;)
<tanjaundkai> boah, ist das geil - so langsam macht linux sogar irgendwie spaß. DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tanjaundkai> zeitsofa: ich gehe mal schmökern, ciao
<alarmschaben> Gute Nacht...
<BuZZ-T> multiple exclamation marks are a true sign of ... *düdüdü*
<splashote> Midas3: irgendne ahnung wie ich apt-get stoppen kann? hab den terminal per xkill erledigt, aber der prozess läuft weiter
<Midas3> dh du kannst nirgends mehr in das programm selbst eingreifen zb per strg+c?
<k1l> splashote: prozesse stoppt man einfach per strg+c
<splashote> wo mach ich das? 
<k1l> dafür wirds jetzt schon zu spät sein. schau mal ob der prozess noch läuft
<splashote> der terminal in dem apt-prozess (purge) ist weg, da durch xkill geschlossen (s.o.); ja, prozess läuft noch k1l
<k1l> dann kill den prozess
<splashote> durch die nummer?
<k1l> z.b.
<splashote> k1l: super, danke
<splashote> kann nun aber nach wie vor kein synaptic starten... ich glaub ich riskier nen neustart. 800mb hab ich freibekommen, sollte ja reichen
<Midas3> splashote: lock datei ist wohl noch da
<splashote> Midas3: ja, denke  ich auch. krieg ich den lock denn irgendwie händisch weg?
<Midas3> splashote: wenn wirklich keine paketverwalutng mehr läuft einfach löschen
<Midas3> also die lock datei
<splashote> ok, magst du mir noch sagen wo die ist?
<tanjaundkai> n8 @ all
<Midas3> splashote: /var/lib/dpkg/lock 
<Midas3> wie in der fehlermeldung angegeben ;)
<splashote> Midas3: ok, danke dir! 
<sl33py> abend zusammen
<sl33py> ich hab eben die xorg.conf gesucht aber unter etc nicht gefunden, wo liegt die genau in Ubuntu 10.10
<Frickelpit> nirgendwo
<Frickelpit> da sie nicht mehr genutzt wird
<sl33py> wenn das stimmt, kann ich das irgendwo nachlesen, weil in arch linux wird diese nämlich noch verwendet. 
<Frickelpit> sl33py: wenn du eine brauchst, kannst du dir gerne eine anlegen
<Frickelpit> und arch benötigt auch keine xorg.conf mehr
<sl33py> @ frickelpit, unter ubuntu werden ja von zeit zu zeit kernel updates durchgeführt, sind die von einander abhängig? Sonst könnte man nämlich einen von der Platte schmeißen, momentan sind es 3 verschiedene.
<Frickelpit> ,kernel? sl33py
<shetlandpony> sl33py, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> ältere kernel kann man löschen
<k1l> ,bot? sl33py 
<shetlandpony> sl33py: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> sl33py: dort auf der wiki seite unter "alte kernel löschen" lesen
<sl33py> macht ihr den witz mit jedem?
<k1l> welchen witz?
<sl33py> bot?
<dAnjou> sl33py: nur für die, die ihn provozieren
<k1l> ,bot? sl33py 
<shetlandpony> sl33py: ich bin ein bot ;p
<dAnjou> sl33py: und das shetlandpony ist tatsächlich keine person
<k1l> sl33py: scroll mal hoch, das haben wir eben schonmal erklärt
<sl33py> ich weis das ist ein skript
<sl33py> gut, ich kenn mich nicht besonders gut mit ubuntu aus, ist es wirklich so einfach einen kernel zu löschen? Wie auf ubuntuusers geschrieben?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> sonst würds da nicht stehen
<k1l> denk nur dran den aktuellen drauf zu lassen
<sl33py> und den zweiten für evetuelle schäden
<sl33py> Ich danke euch
<sl33py> ich hab noch eine frage
<sl33py> kann ich mir mit einem befehl den momentan verwendeten kernel anzeigen lassen?
<k1l> uname -a
<Frickelpit> uname -r geht auch
<k1l> -a ist halt alles
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, xorg.conf wird nicht mehr verwendet? Ups.. wo liegt dann die Konfiguration?
<k1l> dreamon_: die konfiguration läuft automatisch, wenn du aber etwas bestimmtes willst kannst du die sorg.conf anlegen und es so bestimmen
<jham> dreamon_: in den verkrueppelten .fdi dateien
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Hab neulich erst die /etc/X11/xorg.conf gelöscht.. weil ich nvidia Probleme hatte.. aber die wurde wieder bei Installation erstellt.
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: mit nvidia brauchst du wieder eine xorg.conf bzw. wird diese mit nvidia-xconfig angelegt
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Ah ok.. 
<sl33py> gibts auch eine Liste für system befehle wie: cat, du, alias und für was diese sind?
<k1l> sl33py: ja im wiki
<k1l> ,shell? sl33py 
<shetlandpony> sl33py, Shell ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell
<sl33py> danke, ist aber ne lange liste O_o
<Frickelpit> oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-04
<tanjaundkai> wer oder was ist der updatemanager?
<k1l> tanjaundkai: wobei genau?
<tanjaundkai> Es konnte nicht ermittelt werden, welche Systemaktualisierungen verfügbar sind
<tanjaundkai> Ein unlösbares Problem ist während der Berechnung der Systemaktualisierung aufgetreten.
<tanjaundkai> Melden Sie eine Fehler im »update-manager« und fügen Sie die folgende Fehlermeldung an den Fehlerbericht an:
<tanjaundkai> 'E:Fehler: Unterbrechungen hervorgerufen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve; dies könnte durch gehaltene Pakete hervorgerufen worden sein.'
<tanjaundkai> wollte gerade ubuntu updaten auf 10.4
<tanjaundkai> falsch: von 10.04 auf 10.10 -sorry.
<k1l> der updatemanager ist das, was das upgrade vollzieht.
<k1l> hast du auch von lts auf normles release umgestellt?
<k1l> ,upgrade_auf_10.10? tanjaundkai 
<shetlandpony> tanjaundkai: Folgendes bitte umstellen, damit nicht erst auf die naechste LTS Version gewartet wird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%2010.04%20LTS%20to%2010.10
<tanjaundkai> mist mist mist. gibts das auch auf deutsch?
<tm> tanjaundkai: ich kenn den englischen artikel nicht, aber der dürfte dir das auch erklären: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Maverick
<tanjaundkai> nej nej nej, der erzählt mir trotzdem ständig was von defekten paketen etc...
<tm> naja, ich kann dir da zur zeit nicht helfen, ich geh gleich ins bett
<tanjaundkai> tm: weißt du was? das mach ich jetzt auch. hab die nase voll. das mach ich dann halt ein anders mal, aber trotzdem vielen dank...
<tm> tanjaundkai: kein problem und gute nacht und schlopp jut o/"
<tanjaundkai> n8
<schu_r> Morgen an alle! Ich suche ein Tool mit dem man einfach ein LiveCd basteln kann, bei der man die Startscripts selbst anpassen kann. Ich möchte eine Support-CD/DVD erstellen, die nach starten den Rechner einige Dateien austauscht und dann beeendet.
<tm> schu_r: schau mal hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit?redirect=no
<schu_r> tm: kann ich dort nur die Paketwahl ändern oder auch die Startscripts? Ich brauche im endeffekt eine CD wie der Ubuntu-Installer. Ein Programm automatisch starten und fertig. 
<tm> schu_r: kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hab mir noch keine live cd erstellt, ich denke aber das man das kann :)
<tm> schu_r: soweit ich das noch in erinnung habe, ist auf der knoppix seite auch beschrieben, wie man eine live cd erstellt, man muß sich halt in das thema einarbeiten
<schu_r> tm: Danke. Dachte ich könnte mir was ersparen. 
<tm> tjs, nichts ist umsonst ;)
<micha_> hallo, ich will ein bios update machen. funktioniert das auch, wenn ich das über virtualbox in einem windos system mache?
<micha_> wenn ichs mir recht überleg: vermutlich nicht, denn virtualbox simuliert die hardware ja nur, oder?
<micha_> ups, ich muss jetzt leider auch wieder raus
<kraut> moin
<richyw> Hey, ich kann über die synaptic paketverwaltung meine installierten packete sichern. werden dabei auch die quellen gesichert?
<ohaa> hallo
<ohaa> ich nutze openvp, mein kompletter traffic geht auch über das "openvpn interface" raus. gibt es eine möglichkeit bestimmte seiten über openvpn zu routen und alle anderen ganz normal über eth0?
<ohaa> mit welcher software würde man sowas realisieren?
<ohaa> youtube.com -> tun0 -> eth0
<ohaa> alle anderen weibsite -> eth0
<ohaa> irgendwie so
<LetoThe2nd> heute mal was echt merkwürdiges: maschine bootet nicht mehr, fällt in grub rescue konsole. grub über chroot neu installiert, dann update-grub - und es werden keine möglichen systeme gefunden? erm, what?
<LetoThe2nd> wie kann es sein, dass grub auf einmal keine startfähigen kernel mehr findet - und wie bringt man ihn dazu, sie wieder zu finden?
<MasterOfDisaster> LetoThe2nd: hast die Kommandos zum Starten mal händisch reingeschrieben in die Grub console?
<LetoThe2nd> no, gar nichts.
<MasterOfDisaster> bringt nix oder nicht gemacht?
<LetoThe2nd> sehe grade... da scheint gestern ein skript amok gelaufen zu sein und die boot-partition zerstört zu haben...
<LetoThe2nd> MasterOfDisaster: nix rein geschrieben.
<MasterOfDisaster> na dann :)
<LetoThe2nd> hm, und wie stell ich den schrott wieder her? grub sollte ja kein akt sein, aber der rest?
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get install linux-generic stellt die kernelbinaries nicht wieder her :/
<LetoThe2nd> ein update-initramfs -u -k all versucht auch brav welche für -22, -23, -24 und -25 zu bauen, meckert aber dass es die configs nicht findet. ergo: wie bringt man ubuntu dazu, die kernelpackete wirklich von 0 auf neu zu installieren?
<dreamon_> skript amok -> wo hastn das her?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: nicht so wichtig - der tiefere grund ist, dass aus unerfindlichen gründen sich das device mapping geändert hat. ubuntu fängt das mit uuids hübsch ab, aber andere sachen eben nicht.
<tm> LetoThe2nd: ich würde des mal mit " sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) " ausprobieren
<LetoThe2nd> tm: jo, da bin ich jetzt auch grade dran. schaut auch gut aus.
<tm> das*
<LetoThe2nd> (wie ich diese uuid******* hasse - nichts als ärger)
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, Dachte das du es als "virus" irgendwo gezogen hast. Oder warum würde man so ein scipt programmieren und dann auch noch starten. Aber mach an deinem Problem weiter.. hätte mich nur so interessiert
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon_: ok - dann halt ausführlich: ich pflege ein embedded linux system, welches über sd-karte gefalsht wird. ergo: wenn ich ein update gebaut habe, muss es auf die sd-karte. das system muss ohne interaktion gefalsht werden, also darf auf der karte sonst nichts anderes sein -> sie wird vorher formatiert. und _jahrelang_ war mein kartenleser an exakt diesem rechner /dev/sdb. WARUM ZUM TEUFEL ist jetzt auf einmal der der leser  /dev/sd
<LetoThe2nd> claw: bringst du bitte deinen link in ordnung?
<LetoThe2nd> sodala. reboot. schauen wir mal.
<LetoThe2nd> geht. sehr schön.
<dreamon_> LetoThe2nd, Ah, das hab ich hier auch.. mein erste hdd ist seit irgend einem Update auch /dev/sdb.. war IMMER /dev/sda -> weiß auch nicht warum. sda gibt es gar nicht in der "fdisk -l"
<pLaTo0n> moin
<kabum> Hi, gibt es eine Möglichkeit Symlinks so zu kopieren, dass diese aufgelöst werden und somit zu normlen Ordnern werden, die dann den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses enthalten, auf das der Symlink verweiste?
<dAnjou> *verwies
<kabum> stimmt :-[
<dAnjou> kabum: probiere `cp -L <link> <datei/ordner>`
<kabum> dAnjou: danke klappt
<Qwertz> Hallo!
<Qwertz> ob mir hier vllt. jemand mit einem kleinen Netzwerkproblem helfen kann?
<sysdef> ,frag? Qwertz 
<shetlandpony> Qwertz: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Qwertz> alles klar :)
<Qwertz> Ich bin per wlan auf meinem dsl-router, komme ins internet. habe aber noch einen router (dlink di-524) hier stehen, der mir als hub für ein kleines lokales netzwerk dient. wenn ich (per kabel) mit dem verbunden bin, komm ich nicht mehr ins web. bei windows ist es übrigens genauso.
<kabum> qwertz: hast du gnome?
<Qwertz> ja
<Qwertz> ubuntu 10.10, frisch installiert
<kabum> geh mal in deine netzwerkeinstellungen
<kabum> dort auf fuknetz
<kabum> *funknetz
<kabum> achne auf das kabelnetz (das ist doch das lokale und das funknetz ist das für inet oder?)
<Qwertz> genau
<kabum> geh auf kabelgebunden...sorry
<Qwertz> ok
<kabum> das netzwerk auswählen
<kabum> bearbeiten
<kabum> Ipv4-einstellungen
<kabum> und dort unten auf routes
<kabum> und dort den haken bei "Verbindung nur für ressourcen dieses netzwerkes verwenden"
<kabum> damit dürfte es gehen (is aber nur ne vermutung;))
<apricot> gibt es eine Möglichkeit unterschiedliche Hintergründe je Arbeitsfläche einzurichten ?
<Qwertz> kabum: es klappt, super! Vielen Dank!
<kabum> qwertz : :)
<dAnjou> apricot: mit compiz bestimmt
<dAnjou> apricot: is aber ne sache, die man googlen kann
<Qwertz> was jetzt noch richtig sahne wäre: wenn mein rechner als gateway für die im lokalen netzwerk fungiert, sodass mein server (der im lokalen netzwerk sitzt) aufs internet zugreifen kann. ist das als einsteiger zu bewerkstelligen?
<dAnjou> Qwertz: male mal deine infrastruktur aus, sonst sitzen wir morgen noch hier ;)
<dAnjou> sowas inkl. missverständnisse gabs hier schon öfter
<Qwertz> stimmt :) also ich sitze an einem rechner, der per wlan mit meinem dsl-router/modem verbunden ist und über den ins internet kann. dann habe ich noch ein lokales netzwerk an, in dem mein rechner und mein server sind. ziel ist wie gesagt, dass mein rechner ein gateway für den server sein kann, damit er auch an das modem (und damit ins inet) kommt
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Du willst also dein Lokales Netzwerk mit dem Rechner verbinden und über den per W-LAN mit dem Rechner verbinden?
<KojiroAK> Also Computer -> Router -> (LAN)-> Computer -> (W-LAN) -> DSL-Router -> Internet?
<Qwertz> exakt
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: In diesem Fall willst du dir den Artikel Router ansehen.
<KojiroAK> ,Router?
<shetlandpony> KojiroAK, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<KojiroAK> ,Router? Qwertz 
<shetlandpony> Qwertz, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<Qwertz> ok, da les ich mich mal rein. vielen dank!
<KojiroAK> Wichtig ist einfach, dem LAN-Port eine IP manuell zu geben.
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Die /etc/network/interfaces brauchst nicht ganz so zu machen. Was du einfach machen musst ist dem LAN-Port, an den der Router angeschlossen ist, manuell eine IP zu geben.
<Qwertz> du meinst, damit der ne feste IP im LAN hat, damit die anderen Computer im LAN ihn auch immer finden (nicht dass dhcp ihm sonst ne andere gibt)
<Qwertz> ?
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Der würde gar nicht erst eine IP per DHCP erhalten. Da du den Uplink-Port des dlink an diesen anschliessen musst. Und über den vergibt er keine IP.
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Allenfalls ist der Port auch mit WAN angeschrieben.
<Tominator> moin
<Qwertz> ah! das ist ein guter hinweis!
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Ich hab nach dieser Anleitung meinen Laptop als Router für eine UMTS-Verbindung eingerichtet.
<Qwertz> bevor ich in configdateien rumfummle: gibt es eine möglichkeit den systemzustand abzuspeichern und ggf. wieder zu laden, falls ich irgendwie mist baue?
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Die iptables regeln bleiben eh nur bis zum nächsten Boot.
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Damit die bleiben musst sie in rc.local speichern.
<KojiroAK> Qwertz: Und von dnsmasq.conf kannst einfach ein Backup machen. (cp dnsmasq.conf dnsmasq.conf.bak)
<Qwertz> achso, das ist ja gut. danke
<lala6657567>  /join #qt
<Chrisomator> hallo :)
<Chrisomator> undzwar habe ich ubuntu 10.10 und compiz aktiviert. jetzt sind aber diese schliessen minimieren und maximieren buttons links statt rechts? wie fixxe ich das?
<Chrisomator> hab nur ne lösung für metacity gefunden
<Chrisomator> aber für compiz nicht :(
<dadrc> Du kannst die index.theme des Themes editieren, ButtonLayout=:minimize,maximize,close sollte da funktionieren
<Chrisomator> wo finde ich die datei?
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an :)
<dadrc> Welches Theme, wie installiert?
<Chrisomator> selbst installiertes theme ^^
<Chrisomator> metagrip
<Chrisomator> is kein ganzes theme
<Chrisomator> nur nen fensterrahmen
<dadrc> Hast du also in ~/.themes/metagrip gepackt?
<Chrisomator> ähm habs glaub ich einfach reingezogen
<Chrisomator> oder einfach per doppelklick installiert glaube ich ^^
<Chrisomator> mom ich guck mal
<dadrc> Naja, entweder /usr/share/themes/metagrip/index.theme oder ~/.themes/metagrip/index.theme
<Chrisomator> ich finde da keine theme dateien
<Chrisomator> weder im home verzeichniss noch im usr verzeichniss
<Chrisomator> nur xml files und png files
<dadrc> nimm die Konsole, im Nautilus wird die mit einem anderen Namen angezeigt
<Chrisomator> ich benutze schon die konsole
<dadrc> ah, Moment. Du hast da nur einen Fensterrahmen?
<Chrisomator> wie meinst du as
<Chrisomator> *das
<dadrc> Naja, kein komplettes Theme, sondern den Rahmen, den du mit 'nem anderen Buttontheme benutzt?
<Chrisomator> genau ;)
<dadrc> Dann speicher die Kombination mal an, dabei wird eine index.theme erstellt, die du dann verändern kannst =)
<Chrisomator> ok mom
<dadrc> Ich bin mal eben afk, aber wenn das nicht klappt, frag einfach. Sind ja noch ein paar Leute hier.
<Chrisomator> so
<Chrisomator> hab die zeile jetzt da eingefügt
<Chrisomator> ich restarte eben compiz
<Chrisomator> klappt nicht :(
<Chrisomator> hat vielleicht noch jemand ne idee? =)
<Chrisomator> okay hat sich erledigt, habe mir jetzt das programm mwbuttons runtergeladen und klappt supi ^^
<Chrisomator> danke trotzdem
<alexm87> Hallo zusammen!
<alexm87> ist jemand da der sich zufällig mit der USBLive Installation auskennt, bin am verzweifeln
<alexm87> kennt ihr das can not mount dev loop0 on filesystem.squashfs problem
<alexm87> taucht ja normal eher bei cd´s auf....
<alexm87> bei mir aber bei installation vom stick
<alexm87> kann mich erinnern das ich das schonmal hatte...damals irgendwie gelöst, aber zum teufel ich weiss nicht mehr wie....
<koegs> wie hast du den stick erstellt?
<dadrc> alexm87, hast du das iso überprüft? Das kann passieren, wenn der Download korrupt war
<alexm87> ja! checksum stimmt überein
<alexm87> das ist echt zum heulen.....hab endelich mein Notebook aus der Rep wieder bekommen und wollte gleich mit ubuntu loslegen....aaahhh
<dadrc> alexm87, das Livesystem kann sich auch selber überprüfen -- das auch gemacht?
<alexm87> nee, wie funktioniert das?
<dadrc> Kannst du beim Booten im Auswahldialog auswählen. Oder kommst du garnicht so weit?
<alexm87> ahja doch soweit komme ich, probiere das gleich mal
<alexm87> nee... selbes spiel... can not mount dev loop0 on filesystem.squashfs
<dadrc> Dann mach mal mit der Frage von koegs weiter
<alexm87> mit unetbootin
<alexm87> @koegs
<koegs> hast du schon ein ubuntu? dann probiers mal alternativ mit dem startmedienersteller
<alexm87> auf meinem Pc zuhause shcon, bin aber momentan arbeiten...hier hab ich nur win xp
<alexm87> aber kann ich ja heute abend mal ausprobieren
<alexm87> sag mal kann das sein, dass man irgendeine cfg auf dem stick umschreiben muss?
<Chrisomator> hallo ich bins nochmal :)
<Chrisomator> undzwar möchte ich diesmal meinen bootscreen ändern
<Chrisomator> hab die anleitung befolgt aber irgendwie habe ich immernoch das selbe (ein text bootscreen wo nur ubuntu 10.10 steht und nen ladebalken)
<Chrisomator> bin mal bisschen afk, lösungsvorschläge sind weiterhin willkommen ;)
<k1l> ,away? Chrisso^afk 
<shetlandpony> Chrisso^afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<sulumar> Hallo allemal
<Styx> Hallo einermal
<sulumar> Ich wollte euch mal mein backupscript zeigen und fragen ob ihr tips zum verbessern habt. Ich scripte zum ersten mal sowas
<sulumar> http://pastebin.com/qh0Se9Ve so da is es
<Guest35749> ich weiß, das hier ist kein debian forum, aber vllt könnt ihr mir auch helfen (im debian irc war dies nicht möglich)
<TheInfinity> das ist hier weder debian noch forum. -> #debian-de :)
<Guest35749> wenn ich pc1 mit ubuntu starte, kann ich mit pc2 "ping pc1-hostname" erfolgreich ausführen ..... unter debian ist das aber nicht der fall (er findet den host nicht)
<Guest35749> als nameserver ist der router 192.168.1.1 eingetragen
<Deem> Guest35749: /j #debian-de bitte
<Deem> oder besser #debian.de
<Guest35749> hab schon ein paar tuts durchgelsen .... mir ist dennoch schleierhaft, warum es bei ubuntu automatig klappt und bei debian nicht
<sash_> Guest35749: das duerfte daran liegen, dass ubuntu avahi nutzt und debian nicht. trag den entsprechenden pc in /etc/hosts ein und jut is
<Guest35749> oder avahi auf debian installieren
<sash_> oder das
<sash_> Guest35749: siehe wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi#Lokale-Namensaufloesung
<alexm87> hallo nochmal ;-)
<alexm87> habe das can not mount dev loop0 on filesystem.squashfs problem gelöst
<alexm87> einfach statt unetbootin pendrivelinux benutzt dann gings problemlos von usb zu booten
<alexm87> aber jetzt mal eine andere frage: Weiss jemand wie lange die partitionierung während der installation dauert?
<alexm87> bin nur ein wenig nervös...er soll die win partition verkleinern und eine für ubuntu schaffen
<Fuchs> das dauert lange
<alexm87> dauert aber bestimmt schon ne gute halbe stunde
<Fuchs> je nach dem wie gross die NTFS war, aber lange
<alexm87> 320gb
<Fuchs> ja, ist absolut im Rahmen. Wie gross ist die? 
<Fuchs> ja, ist absolut im Rahmen
<alexm87> oha, gott sei dank :-)
<Fuchs> so nach einer Stunde wuerde ich mir bei 320 GB langsam Sorgen machen, vorher nicht
<alexm87> gut zu wissen !
<alexm87> hehe, danach muss ich mich bestimmt noch mit einem haufen anderer geschichten rumschlagen
<alexm87> acer notebook mit 2 GraKa´s
<alexm87> und lauter so geschichtchen
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: /einer/vier oder fünf/
<PBeck> hi
<Fuchs> alexm87: umschaltbare Graphik? 
<Fuchs> alexm87: also so ein Intel/Nvidia Kombiding?  Wenn ja: ich hoffe fuer Dich, dass im BIOS ausschaltbar, sonst: geht nicht. 
<alexm87> intel / ATI
<alexm87> ja, habs schon ausgeschalten , dachte mir schon, dass des der deutlich einfachere weg wird ;-)
<Fuchs> da gibt es experimentielle Tools und Treiber fuer, die mit viel Glueck funktionieren koennten. Allerdings nur mit den freien Treibern, soweit ich weiss
<Fuchs> nun, da Du ja nun eh warten musst, koenntest Du in der Zwischenzeit schon etwas lesen gehen
<Fuchs> ,ati? alexm87 
<shetlandpony> alexm87, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Fuchs> das zum Beispiel. Und die restlichen "Geschichten" kannst Du da auch schon mal suchen, damit es dann schneller geht, wenn es denn geht
<alexm87> dankeschön! ja, bin schon dabei 
<alexm87> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes  
<alexm87> scheint mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so wild zu sein
<alexm87> thank god...
<sl33py_> tag zusammen
<alexm87> tach
<sl33py_> ich hab auch mal eine Frage- Ubuntu in Verbindung mit Awn und einem zweiten Bildschirm, wie kann man da auf dem Notebook einstellen, dass er nicht über die awn Leiste dateien speichert?
<mne> Mein mirkofon geht unter pulseaudio (und somit auch unter skype) nicht. Kann mir wer helfen. Bin auf ubuntu lucid
<Fuchs> mne: geht es unter alsa direkt (arecord), wenn nein: Regler pruefen / uns amixer Ausgabe in einen pastebin geben
<Fuchs> wenn es unter alsa geht: was meint pavucontrol zu dem Mic
<jokrebel> mne: schau mal mit alsamixer ob es nicht vielleicht einfach nur ge_mute_d ist.
<mne> hmm, schwer zu sagen. ich hab ne audigy2, die hat sicherlich ueber 20 unterschiedliche kanaele
<mne> mit audacity kann ich vom mikro aufnehmen
<mne> mit arecord aber nicht
<mne> hier ist der amixer output: http://pastebin.com/qeK3xNNy
<Fuchs> oeh? Wenn audacity geht, dann muesste arecord aber definitiv gehen
<mne> "arecord -twav outfile.wav" nimmt nichts auf
<mne> Im audacity musste ich aber speziell konfigurieren, dass ich "Sb Audigy 2 [SB0240]: Mic Capture (hw:0,1)" als recording device haben will
<mne> mit "default" oder "pulse" als source gehts nicht
<alexm87> partitionierung ist fertig ;-)
<alexm87> *steinvomherz*
<Fuchs> mne: dann sollte man wohl den Default aendern
<Fuchs> ginge in einer ~/.asoundrc 
<mne> habe ich keine. Was soll ich da reinschreiben ?
<Fuchs> http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc  << 
 * Fuchs muss nun mal weiter
<apricot> hi
<dakira> ho
<apricot> hab ein Problem mit nem Cinergy-T-USB DVB Stick. Hab installiert nach: http://michael.fuckner.net/me/blog/index.php?/archives/481-Ubuntu-10.10-and-TerraTec-Cinergy-T-Stick-RC.html - Fehlermeldung: There are no DVB devices available 
<shetlandpony> apricot's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hhgrxl | Ubuntu 10.10 and TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC  - molli123 ihm sein blog
<apricot> shetlandpony, das sag ich doch ...
<LetoThe2nd> ,bot? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot: ich bin ein bot ;p
<nysosym> hi, ich habe ein Knacken auf dem linken Lautsprecher meines Macbook 2.1 in 10.10
<mne> Jetzt geht auf das Recording mit arecord. Aber das mikro geht nach wie vor nicht mit pulseaudio
<nysosym> lautsprecher, sowie extern mit kopfhörern 
<apricot> ok - aber genau die Anleitung hab ich befolgt. Lief alles fehlerfrei
<apricot> trotzdem: 'There are no DVB devices available'
<kuuh> wenn ich das xfs dateisystem auf maximalegröße vergrößern will, muss ich dann außer xfs_growfs $mountpoint noch was machen?
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: nur zur erlärung: wenn hier jemand einen sehr langen link rein postet, macht das pony draus einen kurzen, zur komfortablen weiterverwendung. nicht mehr, nicht weniger. :-)
<apricot> ahso  :)
<apricot> also besser: SchnittlandPony  :)
<kuuh> keiner? möchte da ungern experimentieren 
<apricot> na da muss ich wohl noch gurgeln...    was anderes: kann ich pro Arbeitsfläche unterschiedliche Hintergründe festlegen ?
<TheInfinity> kuuh: a) backup ist in jedem fall pflicht.
<TheInfinity> kuuh: b) ungemountet ists immer besser
<kuuh> TheInfinity, also laut manpage muss ich dem aber den mountpoint mitgeben
<TheInfinity> nicht den device node? :o
<kuuh> nope
<TheInfinity> Oo
<kuuh> fand ich auch a bisserl strange
<TheInfinity> damm hab ichs immer falsch gemacht ;)
<TheInfinity> (oder richtig und das manual ist einfach falsch übersetzt / ...
<kuuh> TheInfinity, wie denn ich bin für alle vorschläge offen
<kuuh> was ich bisher gefunden habe ist: partitionstabelle löschen, partition vergrößern (gleicher startpunkt), growfs und das klingt erstmal irgendwie falsch
<TheInfinity> ist ewig her, bin doch wieder bei ext* gelandet ... klingt so als sei mittlerweile der empfohlene weg das online wachsen
<TheInfinity> strange. aber nun ja, da steht im man file dass das sogar gemountet sein MUSS
<TheInfinity> mach vorher n backup ;)
<kuuh> naja für ein voollbackup fehlt es mir leider an platz, das wichtigste habe ich
<kuuh> naja dann....
<kuuh> drück mir mal die daumen
<kuuh> mein schönes raid mein schönes raid *schwitz*
<kuuh> yeah!!!! :)
<TheInfinity> nächstes mal weniger raid und größere backup hdd kaufen ;(
<TheInfinity> ;)
<TheInfinity> lohnt sich im ernstfall ;)
<kuuh> /dev/mapper/data      5,5T  :D
 * LetoThe2nd glaubt langsam, dass kuuh nur deswegen jeden tag kommt um mit seinen 5,irgendwas TB zu imprägnieren.
<kuuh> LetoThe2nd, ne... ich find nur gut, dass es geklappt hat
<kuuh> sorry wenn das falsch kam
<kuuh> rüberkam
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: würde eh nicht funktionieren, ich krieg ja meinen speicher so schon nicht voll ;)
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: hast denn deingestriges Problem lösen können?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: das dpkg-thing?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: irgend was mit OO
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: so halb. dpkg ist irgendwie steckengeblieben und hat alle nachfolgenden, gleichen prozesse auch blockiert. nach reboot wars gut. keine ahnung.
<leszek> hi
<MrSlow> Hallo
<LetoThe2nd> wie treibt man ubuntu die unsitte aus, ext-partitionen auf sd-karten beim einstecken zu mounten? und zwar explizit das mounten unter /media, und nicht nur das öffnen von nautilus.
<MrSlow> Wie komme ich denn bei Ubuntu 10.10 von der Textkonsole zurück zur grafischen? Nachdem ich die gesperrten Tastenkombinationen Ctrl+Alt+F1 usw. wieder aktiviert hatte bin ich nun auf der Konsole. Aber Alt+F7 liefert mir jetzt nur einen GDM mit Login-Aufforderung. Meine Prozesse und ein weiterer X-Server laufen aber noch, das kann ich sehen. Nur komme ich irgendwie nicht mehr zurück.
 * MrSlow fragt sich, wie das Prinzip dahinter ist - irgendwo muß der X-Server doch an ein VT gebunden sein, oder nicht?
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: grundsätzlich das mounten unterbinden ist keine lösung?
<leszek> MrSlow: STRG+ALT+F8 oder F9 evtl.
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: wieso eigentlich und weshalb nicht unter media?
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: definiere "grundsätzlich das mounten unterbinden"
<koegs> n:     0
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: weil es meinem einsatzzweck gegenüber echt hinderlich ist. ich will einfach, dass beim einstecken der sd-karte nichts automatische gemountet wird, nirgendwohin.
<koegs> huch, sry
<MrSlow> leszek: Ne, leider nicht, alles schon probiert. Alt+F7 scheint die Konsole mit den Bootmeldungen zu sein und Alt+F8 liegt der X-Server jetzt. Sorry, oben meinte ich auch Alt+F8 - war früher ja auf Alt+F7.
<MrSlow> leszek: Und 9 und 10 sind nicht belegt, also nur ein Cursor oben, sonst nichts.
<MrSlow> Hab auch schon probiert, mich einzuloggen - aber dann macht er ne neue Session auf (die alte bleibt bestehen).
<zerwas> LetoThe2nd> schon probiert, in der fstab einfach die UUID mit der option noauto einzutragen?
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount <= hier die sachen deaktivieren dann mountet er auch nicht mehr automatisch
<LetoThe2nd> zerwas: geht nicht, die karte wird ständig umformatiert.
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: cds dann natürlich genausowenig (aber wenn man auf das cd laufwerk klickt, gehts natürlich)
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: das ganze gnome hat sich seit dem letzten mal stark verändert - da gibts ja gar keine wechselmedien mehr - muss irgendwo versteckt sein -.-
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: in nautilus hab ich das auch schon lang ausgeschaltet, seitdem wird die fat-partition auch nicht mehr automatisch gemountet. die ext aber schon.
<MrSlow> X-Server abschießen mit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace geht ja auch nicht mehr so einfach, weil sich da bei X was geändert hat. Da muß ich auch mal schauen, wie man das wieder aktiviert.
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: dann müssen wir mal gucken wo das in gnome neuerdings eingestellt wird. Ansonsten kann man ja auch noch eine udev regel definieren
<LetoThe2nd> mhm
<BuZZ-T> MrSlow: geht mit SysRq+Alt+K
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-upgrade-9-10-10-04-kein-zugriff-auf-usb-/#post-2464607 <= LetoThe2nd - wenns das ist ... dann ist gnome aber übel geworden
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/62m393r | Nach Upgrade 9.10/10.04 kein Zugriff auf USB Speichermedien und WIN-Partitionen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: naja, lass gut sein. mal schauen, was ich da mach.
<MrSlow> BuZZ-T: Ah, stimmt. Warum das wohl geändert wurde? Zu ähnlich zu Ctrl+Alt+Del?
<MrSlow> BuZZ-T: Danke
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: hast du bei dem nautilus dialog - beim einlegen keine aktion ausführen den haken gesätzt?
<BuZZ-T> ich glaube weil man strg+alt+backspace eher ausversehen drückt
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: natürlich.
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: gconf-editor => nautilus => preferences => und dort mal media durchschauen
<BuZZ-T> laut wiki unterscheiden sich die beiden Funktionen aber auch, und die mit SysRq hilft öfter
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: jo, den hint von da hab ich jetzt schon befolgt, gerade aber kann ich nicht ausloggen. danke für die mühe, aber lass mal gut sein im moment.
<PBeck> na dann hau rein
<LetoThe2nd> jo. kommt alles auf.
<MrSlow> Komisch, habs nochmal probiert und nun kann ich problemlos umschalten. Scheint ein Bug zu sein.
<leszek> oder ein Feature ... :P
<MrSlow> leszek: :-)
<nevchen> weiß jemand wie das passende thesaurus paket für libre office heißt?
<Olaf_> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem mit einem verschlüsselten home-verzeichnis und suche einen wiki-artikel darüber, bevor ich meine fragen hier stelle
<nevchen> Olaf_:  was für ein prob
<Olaf_> nach dem booten und login kann ich mein verschlüsseltes home-verzeichnis einbinden
<Olaf_> korrektur: nicht einbinden
<Olaf_> es ist nur das home-verzeichnis verschlüsselt, nicht die ganze festplatte
<BuZZ-T> Olaf_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Mit-LUKS-verschluesselte-home-Partition-automatisch-beim-Anmelden-einbinden
<shetlandpony> BuZZ-T's url: http://tinyurl.com/4dahhdu | Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Olaf_> danke
<Olaf_> ich werde erstmal lesen
<jokrebel> cu
<BuZZ-T> np
<Olaf_> @buzz-t: ich weiß nicht, ob der artikel der richtige ist. bei einer neuinstallation wurde in einem menü gefragt, ob ich mein home-verzeichnis verschlüsseln möchte. ich habe auf ja geklickt. bisher hat der login immer geklappt, wie gewohnt das passwort eingeben, und alles war ok.
<BuZZ-T> das hab ich noch nicht, sollte das aber nicht auf einfach pam_mount verwenden?
<BuZZ-T> s/noch nicht/noch nicht ausprobiert/ s/auf/auch/
<shetlandpony> buzz-t meant: das hab ich noch nicht, sollte das aber nicht auch einfach pam_mount verwenden?
<BuZZ-T> hm, nimmt nur eine Ersetzung...
<exs> btw kann mir ma jmd sagen wie ich tomcat auf ubuntu zum laufen kriege?
<Olaf_> wo speichert ubuntu die informationen, die nötig sind, um das verschlüsselte home-verzeichnis zu laden?
<Olaf_> bzw. einzubinden?
<dadrc> exs, wenn du uns sagst, was für Fehler auftreten, können wir dir helfen
<exs> kein fehler
<exs> ich kann mich nicht in den manager einloggen
<BuZZ-T> Olaf_: falls pam_mount verwendet wird, in der /etc/security/pam_mount.conf
<dadrc> den wiki-artikel gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomcat
<tm> exs: dann schau mal ins ubuntuusers wiki
<exs> hab ich schon
<exs> der ist für tomcat5
<exs> hab 6
<tm> exs: dann schau ins englische wiki
<dadrc> Also, der von mir verlinkte Artikel ist für 5 und 6
<tm> ganz schön krass :)
<exs> link?
<tm> s.o.
<exs> Benutzer und Rollen definieren¶
<exs> usr/share/tomcat5/conf/tomcat-users.xml, /usr/share/tomcat5.5/conf/tomcat-users.xml bzw /etc/tomcat6/tomcat-users.xml editiert
<exs> dort habe ich auch editiert aber das keine auswirkungen
<exs> lol da waren noch kommentare wie blöd^^
<exs> vim syntax war aus
<exs> ok ich bin drin, besten dank leute!
<exs> und jetzt eine andere frage. wie ändere ich die docbase?^^
<jongleur> Hi. Ich kann mich bei Skype unter Ubuntu nicht einloggen. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Skype von skype.com anstatt aus dem repository zu installieren hab ich schon ausprobiert; das ändert leider nichts. Fehlermeldung ist "P2P-Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"
<dakira> jongleur: nie gehoert... habe vor 10min skype (aus dem repo) auf einem frischen rechner installiert
<exs> massensterben
<exs> btw wie siehts mit tomcat aus?
<tm> ,geduld? exs schau auch in den weiterführenden links nach
<shetlandpony> exs schau auch in den weiterfuehrenden links nach: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<exs> tm, shetlandpony ich gedulde mich, was bleibt mir anderes übrig. ich möchte nur, dass meine frage wegen dem massenssterben hier nicht untergeht :P
<tm> ,regeln? exs 
<shetlandpony> exs: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<sl33py_> abend, kann man empathy  einfach aus der Ubuntu installation entfernen?
<sash_> sl33py_: selbstverstaendlich.
<sl33py_> also mir werden 4 dateien angezeigt, empathy, empathy-common, nautilus-sendto-empathy und audium-theme-ubuntu können die alle gelöscht werden?
<bekks> s/dateien/pakete/
<shetlandpony> bekks, can't find 'dateien' in your last line, sorry
<zerwas> sl33py_> wenn du im Software Center empathy löschst, ists auch weg ;-)
<zerwas> sl33py_> Aber: Ja, die Pakete kannst Du ruhig alle löschen
<zerwas> s/löschen/entfernen/ ;)
<shetlandpony> zerwas meant: sl33py_> Aber: Ja, die Pakete kannst Du ruhig alle entfernen
<sl33py_> weil bei adium-theme-ubuntu werden noch andere dateien mit gelöscht wie Ubuntu-desktop
<KojiroAK> sl33py_: Ubuntu-Desktop kannst du vergessen.
<bekks> dann solltest du es nicht löschen.
<KojiroAK> sl33py_: Ubuntu-Desktop ist ein Metapaket. Da ist nicht wirklich was drin. Das besteht aus Abhängigkeiten.
<KojiroAK> ,Metapakete? sl33py_ 
<shetlandpony> sl33py_, Metapakete ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metapakete - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sl33py_> gut ok, ich hoffe das funktzioniert auch
<sl33py_> les ich mir gleich durch, hab noch eine Frage evolution, kann mit seinen ganzen unter dateien doch auch weg oder?
<KojiroAK> sl33py_: Das ist schon etwas heikler.
<KojiroAK> sl33py_: Wieso willst du denn das alles loswerden?
<bekks> ES gibt keine Unterdateien.
<bekks> DU meinst Pakete.
<bekks> Und nein, evolution ist zienlich tief in gnome integriert.
<sl33py_> z.b.: evolution, evolution-indicator, evolution-common, evolution-data-server-common, libedataserveruil1.2-8, evolution-exchange, evolution-data-server, evolution-webcal, evolution-plugins, evolution-couchdb, libevolution, nautilus-sendto das wären alle
<sl33py_> weil ich evolution und so nicht benötige
<bekks> Dan benutz es einfach nicht, und lass es installiert.
<bekks> *Dann
<zerwas> sl33py_> Es ist übrigens nicht so wie Du es evtl. von Windows her kennst, dass zusätzlich installierte Software das System verlangsamt
<bekks> Das ist auch bei Windows nicht so - nur mal so am Rande :)
<zerwas> bekks> grundsätzlich nicht, natürlich.
<zerwas> bekks> Aber die Erfahrungswerte der Nutzer sind nun mal so
<sl33py_> ja das ist mir bekannt, nur habe ich um die 160tausend dateien auf der platte und wenn das weg könnte würde ich es gleich mit löschen, thunderbird gefällt mir besser
<zerwas> sl33py_> Es genügt, das Paket "evolution" zu entfernen, dann hast Du den Eintrag schon mal nicht mehr im Anwendungen-Menü
<bekks> sl33py_: Ich habe knapp 2.5 Millionen Dateien. Ist mir vollkommen egal.
<sl33py_> oha :D
<sl33py_> so ich starte mal mein system neu, mal sehen ob es probleme gibt :P
<zerwas> Erinnert mich an Fälle, wo Nutzer die Windows-Registry zerlegen, weil manche Einträge für sie aussahen, als ob man sie nicht bräuchte.
<sl33py> so leider ist mein panel nicht mehr da
<drcrazy> moin , welches pannel ?
<sl33py> das Panel mit der Uhr dem Benutzer namen und so
<drcrazy> ALT+F2
<drcrazy> gnome-terminal
<drcrazy> gconftool-2 –recursive-unset /apps/panel
<drcrazy> killall gnome-panel
<drcrazy> ... sollte helfen
<afflux> hoi. ich hab eine windows 7 maschine mit oeffentlicher freigabe im netzwerk, mounten via mount.cifs (mit -o guest) chlaegt aber mit "permission denied" fehl. worauf muss ich bei der konfiguration der freigabe achten?
<Olaf_> hallo
<Olaf_> wie kann ich mit der kommandozeile einen benutzer der gruppe adm hinzufügen? 
<Frickelpit> gpasswd -a benutzer gruppe
<Olaf_> passwd??? sicher?
<Frickelpit> und das ganze am besten mit sudo
<Frickelpit> Olaf_: man gpasswd
<leszek> re
<Olaf_> frickelpit: man usermod
<afflux> soll ich auch noch einen reinwerfen? man adduser
<AlexBochum> ,
<IchGuckLive> Guten aben weis jemand ob es eine deb des nunmehr freien GNU onix eshop gibt für die 10.04er version ?
<IchGuckLive> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/13403/oxid-eshop-4-wird-freie-software.html
<sl33py> so leider immer noch nicht
<KojiroAK> sl33py: gnome-panel ist aber installiert?
<KojiroAK> sl33py: Ansonsten alt+F2 und dann synaptic
<drcrazy> jipp Anscheinend packt nicht installiert :)
<drcrazy> wir sind drann
<drcrazy> hmpf, heute verschluckt die Tastatur wieder Buchstaben.
<PBeck> drcrazy: dafür ist /dev/null doch da :)
<drcrazy> /dev/null sitzt doch VOR dem Bildschirm, oder ?
<Quassy> hi, beim systemstart starten bei mir auf einmal weder compiz noch nautilus automatisch (metacity auch nicht; es gibt also keine fensterdekorationen und der desktop bleibt leer) - woran kann das liegen?
<Quassy> In /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager sind sowohl compiz als auch nautilus eingetragen...
<PBeck> drcrazy: /dev/random sitzt vor dem Bildschirm
<drcrazy> thx @ PBeck
<PBeck> Quassy: ging davor?
<Quassy> PBeck: ja, habe auch nichts großes geändert in letzter zeit
<PBeck> was bedeutet nichts größeres?
<PBeck> Quassy: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/compiz-startet-nicht-mehr-automatisch/#post-2191083
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/65clx8k | Compiz startet nicht mehr automatisch › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Quassy> PBeck: Ich habe ein paar Pakete deinstalliert, wie Midori und sudo apt-get autoremove
<PBeck> das sieht doch nichtmal schlecht aus?
<Quassy> PBeck: Danke, das könnte was sein: Meins ist quasi leer - warum auch immer :D
<PBeck> scheint wohl ein update problem zu sein - müssten dann aber mehrere leute haben
<Quassy> PBeck: wie ist der korrekte befehl um nautilus (für den Desktop etc) zu starten? nur nautilus?
<PBeck> Quassy: ja
<PBeck> Quassy: die gconf geschichte scheint auch noch interessant zu sein ob dort bei windowmanager compiz drin steht
<Quassy> Ich hatte auch eine Einträge aus dem Hauptmenü > Sonstige entfernt, eventuell hängt das zusammen
<Quassy> PBeck: wie gesagt: ja, stehen sowohl nautilus als auch compiz unter dem richtigen key drin
<PBeck> normal sind das nur einträge und ich glaube das hängt damit nicht zusammen
<Quassy> ok, wobei die einträge ja wohl zumindest mit dem Rechtsklick-Menü in Nautilus "Öffnen mit" zusammenhängen
<helmuk> hey, wie kann cih rausfinden wie das Entwicklerpacket von einem bestimmten Paket heißt bzw. ob es existiert
<Quassy> was heißt entwicklerpaket?
<sash_> helmuk: aptitude search paketname
<sash_> das sollte auch die -dev zeigen
<helmuk> Quassy: die, die normalerweise auf -dev oder -devel enden
<helmuk> sash_: hab leider kein ubuntu oder debian
<helmuk> aber könntest du mir das grad sagen?
<Quassy> helmuk: sondern? wäre ja ganz gut zu wissen was du hast
<helmuk> fedora
<sash_> helmuk: wieso fragst du dann hier?
<helmuk> es geht nur um das installationsscript für die neue shell, da fehlt das paket als dependency und ich würdes gern verbessern
<sash_> komm nach #fedora-de und ich geb dir die antwort da ;)
<helmuk> für fedora weiß ich es ja
<helmuk> aber in dem script sind alle gängigen distributionen vertreten
<helmuk> und auf launchpad find ich den namen nciht
<sash_> helmuk: packages.ubuntu.com :)
<Quassy> welches paket suchst du denn? 
<helmuk> iso-codes
<bekks> Was für eine neue shell? :)
<helmuk> sash_: gibts da ne suche?
<helmuk> die gnome shell
<Quassy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/iso-codes 
<Quassy> helmuk: die seite ist etwas weiter unten
<helmuk> Quassy: was sagt mir das jetzt? es gibt kein devel paket?
<bekks> helmuk: Die muss es auch nicht immer geben.
<helmuk> bekks: nur seltsam das es das bei allen rpm-basierten distris gibt
<bekks> Wieso seltsam? Die haben ein komplett anderes Paketmanagementsystem.
<helmuk> ja, trotzdem bleiben dateien die nur für das kompilieren gebraucht werden zu dem grund da. oder?
<Quassy> was hast das mit dem paketmanagementsystem zu tun
<helmuk> Quassy: nix, deswegen wundere ich mich ja
<Quassy> helmuk: sehe ich ähnlich
<helmuk> gut, vielen dank euch! tschau
<dhukas> list
<Wizle> Nabend. Wie verhindere ich, dass das Panel sich nach einem Neustart verstellt obwohl alles gesperrt ist?
<Mike1> zufällig jemand eine Idee warum IBM SPSS maximiert nicht korrekt dargestellt wird?
<Mike1> ist übrigens ein Java-Programm
<Mike1> ob es daran liegt, dass es die Netbook Edition ist (allerdings 10.04, also nicht Unity)?
<alarmschaben> Mike1: damit hast Du Dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben, wie sich das rausfinden läßt. :-)
<Quassy> alarmschaben: soll er jetzt die desktopversion installieren? -.-
<Mike1> kurz umschalten könnte ich in der Tat mal
<alarmschaben> Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo noch einen Desktop...
<Mike1> auf dem allerdings Fedora mit KDE läuft ;)
<Quassy> ist vllt interessant ob du das offizielle java (RE) oder eine komische open-variante installiert hast
<Mike1> das offizielle, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
<Mike1> also kein icedtea etc.
<kekekekeke> hi
<kekekekeke> ich kann mir unter ubuntu keine videos im vollbild anschauen
<kekekekeke> das bild bleibt dann hängen im firefox
<Quassy> flash? wo bleibt es hängen, im kleinen oder im vollbildzustand?
<_niCe_> hi, bin grad dabei mir n backup script einzurichten, nur leider tretten immer fehler auf wenn ich den parameter -g bei tar verwende - bei der überprüfung mit -d erhalte ich dann fehler von wegen "Kann savedir nicht ausführen: Ist kein Verzeichnis", was soll ich tun?
<kekekekeke> wenn ich von dem kleinen in den vollbild wechsle
<kekekekeke> bei flash videos ja
<kekekekeke> ESC funktioniert dann auch nicht ich muss mit alt + tab wieder raus aber dann ist es wieder klein .. 
<bolder> n8 allerseits
<kekekekeke> ich versuchs jetzt mal mit flash aid
<Quassy> kekekekeke: flash auf dem neuesten stand? 
<kekekekeke> ich habe nur unter ubuntu softwarecenter das flash für mozilla installiert
<kekekekeke> und vlc
<kekekekeke> updates scheint es keine zu geben
<Quassy> für firefox kannst du dir auch flashvideoreplacer (Addon) holen
<kekekekeke> gibt es eigentlich auch einen divx codec oder ähnliches weil solche videos starten bei mir nicht mal
<Quassy> mplayer und vlc für mozilla sollten das beide unterstützen
<Quassy> also mozilla-plugin-vlc z.B.
<_niCe_> keiner da der mit meinem tar prob helfen kann?
<Mike1> _niCe_: ich hab zwar kaum Ahnung von tar, aber was kann es denn da für Probleme geben? O.O
<Quassy> _niCe_: wenn savedir kein Verzeichnis ist dann muss es wohl eins sein...
<Blindie> nabend
<Blindie> ich hab nen dickes problem
<Blindie> wenn ich im terminal irgend etwas mit su machen möchte kommt "fehler bei der authentifizierung
<Blindie> woran kann das liegen?
<Blindie> password ist richtig
<Quassy> sudo ?
<alarmschaben> Blindie: das root-Password?
<Blindie> ja
<Quassy> su ist meine ich deaktiviert bei ubuntu
<Quassy> nimm doch einfach sudo
<Blindie> oh
<Blindie> mein ich doch
<_niCe_> quassy ich weiß das das ding n verzeichnis ist, nur mich stört die meldung - und n fehlerhaftes backup kann tötlich sein
<alarmschaben> Quassy: danke! ;-)
<Blindie> habs vertauscht
<Blindie> bei android benutzt man su
<_niCe_> mike1, ich weiß es nicht genau - es ist nur das kaputte backups mir sehr wenig bringen
<Blindie> "schäm"
<Quassy> alarmschaben: wofür jetzt? ^^
<kekekekeke> flash aid scheint geholfen zu haben
<alarmschaben> Quassy: man lernt nie aus, deswegen! :-)
<Quassy> _niCe_: Hol dir doch z.B. sBackup oder benutze rsync
<kekekekeke> hat irgend ein flashplayer32 gesaugt und irgendwas gelöscht
<Mike1> _niCe_: was für ein Problem ist es denn überhaupt?
<_niCe_> mike1, das archiv ist beschädigt
<_niCe_> quassy, ok schau mir die dinger mal an
<Blindie> jetzt kommt command not found, dabei will ich nur ne sh datei ausführen O_O
<Quassy> und dafür brauchst du sicher sudo?
<Quassy> chmod +x datei.sh    hast du aber schon gemacht?
<Blindie> passiert nichts
<Blindie> is ne datei um mein legend zu rooten
<_niCe_> ./datei.sh ;)
<Blindie> hä
<Blindie> Keine Berechtigung
<_niCe_> "[22:37] <Quassy> chmod +x datei.sh    hast du aber schon gemacht?"
<Blindie> ja
<Quassy> und funzt?
<Blindie> passiert nichts
<Julz2k> Hallo zusammen
<Julz2k> sind bei Ubuntu Grafiktreiber für dieses Mainboard integriert? 
<Julz2k> EPIA PX
<dadrc> ,hcl? Julz2k 
<shetlandpony> Julz2k: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Julz2k> da steht nichts darüber, das ist ein pico ITX Mainboard mit Via Eden 500Mhz CPU
<bekks> Da steht aber, ob Ubuntu auf einer Eden CPU läuft.
<bekks> s/läuft/funktioniert/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Da steht aber, ob Ubuntu auf einer Eden CPU funktioniert.
<huizzu> Hallo miteinander und Grüße aus Nordbayern! Ich hätt da mal eh weng ein Problem :)! Ich möchte "pam" (verwendet smb gemountete userhomes, die per LDAP bereit stehen) so einstellen, dass:
<huizzu> 1. Lokale Nutzerkonten keine Anfragen an LDAP senden und auch nicht pam-mount triggern
<huizzu> 2. Die lokalen Gruppen (audio, floppy etc) den LDAP Usern zusätzlich angeklebt werden
<huizzu> Weiss hier jmd Rat?
<Julz2k> Natürlich läuft es, aber ich brauche Grafiktreiber da fast alles über die GPU beschleunigt wird
<bekks> Julz2k: Ja, dann schau nach, welcher Grafikchip auf dem Ding verbaut ist.
<Julz2k> Wenn irgendwelche installiert werden habe ich nicht die volle Leistung
<Julz2k> Via Unichrome Pro 2
<bekks> Grausamer Chipsatz.
<Frickelpit> beileid
<huizzu> Thread zu meinem ersten Problem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pam-so-konfigurieren-dass-lokale-user-nicht-am/
<shetlandpony> huizzu's url: http://tinyurl.com/475ovu3 | PAM so konfigurieren, dass lokale User nicht am LDAP abgefragt werden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Julz2k> es scheint wohl nur herstellertreiber für Ubuntu 8.04 zu geben, kann man die Linux version noch nutzen oder ist die altbacken?
<Julz2k> für suse gibt es treiber für die aktuellste version, kann ich die irgendwie für ubuntu benutzen?
<bekks> Selber kompilieren.
<rumpe1> Julz2k, "Ubuntu 8.04's support will end in April 2011 for desktops and in April 2013 for servers."
<Julz2k> für 9.04 gibt es auch treiber, sollte ich eher die 8er oder die 9er nutzen?
<rumpe1> Julz2k, für 9.04 gibts schon keinen support mehr bzgl. updates
<rumpe1> Julz2k, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<Julz2k> die normale version hat auch nur noch für ein paar monate support :(
<dadrc> Wenn du langen Support willst, nimm 10.04
<Julz2k> openchrome funktioniert nicht richtig
<Julz2k> die beschleunigung ist viel zu langsam kann man gleich vergessen
<bekks> Das liegt an deiner Hardware ;)
<Julz2k> nein an dem treiber 
<bekks> Na wenn Du das besser weisst...
<Julz2k> steht doch sogar bei der ubuntu faq geschrieben
<Julz2k> Der Openchrome-Treiber unterstützt kein 3D. Dieser Treiber unterstützt sowohl 2D als auch Video-Playback (Mpeg2, Mpeg4, DivX u.a.), allerdings ist der OpenChrome-Treiber zur Zeit noch etwas langsam. Deshalb wird empfohlen, den von VIA bereitgestellten Treiber zu verwenden.
<bekks> Der wird bei deiner Hardware auch keine Wunder vollbringen können.
<Julz2k> musst du ja wissen weil du es schon am laufen hattest
<rumpe1> VIA.... *augenroll*
<Julz2k> es gibt um bloße beschleunigung von Browser und der Desktopumgebung, das funktioniert zwar mit Openchrome zum teil, aber nicht einmal zu 30% bringt es die leistung zu den hersteller Treibern
<Julz2k> was ist an Via so schlimm?
<Julz2k> wer Ökonomisch denkt, der kauft sich sowelche sachen
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> Ok, ich bin raus.
<rumpe1> hmm... das dürfte die deutschen Bahn ähnlich sehen...
<Julz2k> was hat die deutsche bahn damit zu tun?
<Julz2k> die solle nsich mal an der schweizischen und östereichischen bahn etwas abschauen
<rumpe1> off-topic
<Julz2k> Ich kann mir auch windows XP draumachen, da funktioniert sogar h264 playback ohne probleme, ist schön das man hier hilfe bekommt
<rumpe1> dann stell auch diesbezügliche fragen
<rumpe1> hast doch schon antworten bekommen
<Julz2k> wenn es mit ubuntu nicht möglich ist, dann kann man dies auch konkret sagen
<Julz2k> dann suche ich mir einer andere distribution mit der es geht
<huizzu> Julz2k: Kann Dir leider nicht bei Deinem problem weiterhelfen, sry!
<huizzu> Bin grade am Werkeln, die "Lesezeichen" in der Seitenleiste pauschal fuer alle User "zu erweitern", am liebsten per gconf.
<huizzu> Weiss jmd zufällig wo ich da drehen muss? Oder gibts Dateien die ich bearbeiten kann?
<afflux> Julz2k, ich hab den anfang nicht mitbekommen, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe solltest du auf der VIA-seite einen treiber finden den du dir selber kompilieren kannst.
<rumpe1> huizzu, sowas wie die ~/.gtk-bookmarks?
<huizzu> rumpe1: klingt gut mom ich guckma
<afflux> gibts aber soweit ich das sehen kann nicht system-weit.
<huizzu> rumpe1: hey danke! hab die ganze zeit unter nautilus und gconf gesucht!!!
<rumpe1> huizzu, gibt noch ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs  ...  wenns dir weiterhilft
<huizzu> rumpe1: das tuts leider nicht da war ich schon - aber .gtk ist goldrichtig!
<rumpe1> super :)
<huizzu> rumpe1: weisst du zufaellig, ob /etc/skel auch dann greift, wenn ein userhome per smb reinkommt - also namentlich: ob eine /etc/skel/.gtk-bookmarks eine /user/home/.gtk-bookmarks ueberschreiben wuerde?
<rumpe1> kA, probiers aus
<huizzu> rumpe1: ok
<Julz2k> affux, der dortige source code scheint nur bis 8.10 kompatibel zu sein
<rumpe1> Julz2k, steht da auch, warum nur bis 8.10?
<rumsky> ich habe auf meinem desktop etwa 100verschiedene ordner welche alle rar pakete beinhalten. wie kann ich diese entpakcen ohne das ich in jedem ordner manuell reingehe und hier entpacken klicke?
<rumpe1> rumsky, find <startdir> -type f -iname \*.rar -exec unrar x {} \;    (oder so ähnlich)
<Julz2k> nein nicht direkt, kann ich nicht auch einfach den 8.04 treiber nehmen und den auf die 10er version installieren? Dort steht, das es nicht mit anderen versionen getestet wurde aber das muss ja nicht heißen, das es nicht funktioniert.
<rumpe1> Julz2k, eben
<rumpe1> Julz2k, einfach mal ausprobieren
<afflux> Julz2k, entweder es ist source code, dann kannst du ihn nicht direkt installieren, musst ihn vorher kompilieren. das kann einfach sein, das kann aber acuh kompliziert sein. da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass er unter deiner aktuellen ubuntu version funktioniert aber hoeher, als bei einem vorkompilierten treiber, der ziemlich sicher nicht funktionieren wird.
<afflux> Julz2k, und wenn du willst das dich hier jemand hoert musst du die namen der leute die du ansprichst richtig schreiben. mein irc fenster ist nicht die ganze zeit im vordergrund ;)
<Julz2k> oh sry der mozilla client zeigt die schrift ziemlich klein an
<afflux> nicht so wild, habs ja gesehen ;)
<Julz2k> ich probier das gleich mal muss aber erst meine exteren festplatte aufräumen
<Zasada> hello
<_niCe_> welche pastbin seite könnt ihr empfehlen? - am bessten eine wo ich meinen past nachbearbeiten kann
<_niCe_> http://pastebin.com/LF7exUzJ was meint ihr zu diesem backup-script?
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den flip-flop kram im huwai umts stick deaktiviere?
<rumpe1> _niCe_, wozu mountest du etc home und var nach mnt?
<_niCe_> rumpe1, damit ich alles in einem zug rüber ziehen kann
<rumpe1> ok
<rumpe1> muß demn
<rumpe1> demnächst auch mal mit rsync scripten :P
<_niCe_> ja, bei mir ist es längst überfällig
<rumpe1> hmm... wie ist das mit home? beendest du vorher X?
<_niCe_> aber sonst prinzipiel?
<rumpe1> und rafft rsync von alleine, .gvfs auszulassen?
<_niCe_> wie X?
<_niCe_> .gvfs?
<_niCe_> aso, ne ist n server :D
<rumpe1> ah, ok
<_niCe_> worüber ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher bin ist eben ob ich nicht das aktuelle verzeichnis erst löschen soll und dann neu vom alten verlinken
<_niCe_> oder ob das mit --link-dest= funktioniert
<_niCe_> wenn man bedenkt das die sicherung welche ich aktuallisiere ja 7 tage alt ist
<_niCe_> rumpe1, was meinst du? soll ich den ordner vorher räumen?
<rumpe1> was meinst du genau?
<rumpe1> mit "akt. verz. löschen"?
<_niCe_> rumpe1, ich überschreibe da ja eine 7 tage alte sicherung, d.h. es werden ja nur die hardlinks behalten welche dort bereits vorhanden waren
<rumpe1> ?
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-05
<_niCe_> naja die Dateien welche am Di. geändert wurden kennt die sicherung von letzer woche Sa. nicht, d.h. wenn ich jetzt das Sa. verzeichnis aktuallisiere wird er nur die neuen überschreiben
<_niCe_> d.h. ich nutzte garnicht die hardlink fähigkeit von rsync
<rumpe1> die frage ist, ob du die nutzen willst...
<_niCe_> ja, warum nicht?
<rumpe1> eben
<_niCe_> was spricht gegen hardlinks
<rumpe1> weniger redundanz :>
<_niCe_> d.h. ich muss noch ein rm -r $dir und dann das --link-dest=$ldir beim rsync einfügen
<_niCe_> oder wird er es auch ohne rm -r $dir packen?
<rumpe1> kA
<rumpe1> wie gesagt... muß mich selbst noch damit befassen
<_niCe_> ok ^^
<_niCe_> wenn du willst kannst du dann meine scripte haben
<huizzu> Hallo miteinander und Grüße aus Nordbayern! Ich hätt da mal eh weng ein Problem :)! Ich möchte "pam" (verwendet smb gemountete userhomes, die per LDAP bereit stehen) so einstellen, dass:
<huizzu> 1. Lokale Nutzerkonten keine Anfragen an LDAP senden und auch nicht pam-mount triggern
<huizzu> 2. Die lokalen Gruppen (audio, floppy etc) den LDAP Usern zusätzlich angeklebt werden
<huizzu> Weiss hier jmd Rat?
<huizzu> Hier nochmals der Link zum forumthread GN8! http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pam-so-konfigurieren-dass-lokale-user-nicht-am/
<shetlandpony> huizzu's url: http://tinyurl.com/475ovu3 | PAM so konfigurieren, dass lokale User nicht am LDAP abgefragt werden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<dejan__> hallo zusammen
<dejan__> kann mir jemand verraten wie ich mit wireshark das gesamte wlan netzwerk mitschneiden kann und nicht nur mein datenverkehr? 
<dejan__> geht das überhaupt mit wireshark?
<zeitsofa> dejan__: afaik geht das nur wenn du den gesamten traffic über dein interface leitest. wie soll das auch anders gehen? permisciouse moude?
<dreamon_> Gibt es ein Programm das einen Joystick als Eingabegerät verwendet um daraus tastencodes zu machen. Bestimmte spiele kann man nur mit Tastatur spielen, doch das ist meinem Junior noch zu schwierig.
<linopolus> Hi
<linopolus> I've a problem. Pulseaudio is running, but theres no sound if I start any media player.
<linopolus> ähm
<linopolus> ich wollt eigentlich deutsch schreiben keine ahnung warum ich ins englische gefallen bin
<bolder> moin allerseits
<kirsten> hallo, ihr meine jungs! ich möchte meine laptop platte 1:1 auf eine neue, größere platte kopieren. habe deshalb vom stick gebootet. möchte jetzt gleich mit dem befehl dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=10M kopieren. dafür müsste doch aber die alte platte nicht gemountet sein, oder? ich glaube aber, dass sie gemountet ist. 1. wie kann ich herausfinden ob das so ist?
<kirsten> 2. wie kann ich sie dann aushängen?
<hdp> 1. mount, 2. unmount
<IchGuckLive> Guten morgen ,wenn ich als benutzer bereits in der Admin Gruppe drin bin dann brauch ich kein "su" ist dies so korrekt ?
<kirsten> hm, ok, mount sagt, das nichts gemountet ist. trotzdem zeigt mir gparted die alte platte an. ist das normal?
<IchGuckLive> irgendwie Check ich das nicht, mit su und sudo ,ich hab nun die Anleitung 2mal gelesen und bin nicht schlauer !
<IchGuckLive> su fordert ein passwort das nicht das sudo passwort ist !
<zerwas> Hi IchGuckLive. Mit "su" brauchst Du Dich eigentlich gar nicht befassen bei Ubuntu
<momonster> IchGuckLive: su möchte das root-Passwort
<IchGuckLive> Danke erst mal ich möchte,brauche xampp um das script das auf den server soll zu testen ! in der installation steht als erstes ->http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp-linux.html#54 "su"
<IchGuckLive> ich habe hier lucid 32bid am laufen 
<zerwas> IchGuckLive> schau mal bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XAMPP
<jokrebel> hi
<IchGuckLive> zerwas: Danke das hate ich gestern auch so gemacht nachdem su nicht ging warumm ist das auf der anleitungsseite der apatchefriends nicht auch so beschrieben ?! Das mahne ich bei denen mal an 
<IchGuckLive> bis dann 
<bolder> bbl
<carsten> hallo zusammen
<carsten> folgendes
<carsten> meine maus funktioniert abgesehen von taste 7 und 8 komplett
<carsten> wie richtige ich die beiden tasten nun am einfachsten ein?
<carsten> sind die gefühlt tausend ersten schritte aus dem wiki notwendig?
<bergtux> habe mit sudo einen symlink nach usr/local/bin angelegt. Wenn ich jetzt das Programm in der Konsole mit sudo starte funktioniert es. Aber als normaler User findet er es nicht. Was muss ich da ändern?
<bullgard4> Wozu benötigt man das Paket libqt4-sql-mysql in Lucid? ich kann mich nicht erinnern, es von Hand installiert zu haben. packages.ubuntu.com hat mich nicht erleuchtet.
<fornext> wie kann ich vom PC aus die MAC-Adresse des Routers raqusfinden=
<bullgard4> ifconfig?
<hdp> bullgard4, du kannst mittels des Programms "Synaptic" bequem prüfen, welche Abhängigkeiten das fragliche Paket besitzt.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: afaik kann man mit apt-cache depends <paket> nachsehen, bin aber gerade nicht an einem ubunturechner
<fornext> bullgard4, arp -an war es.
<lenzy> was ist der unterschied zwischen https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa und https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<lenzy> also Kubuntu Updates und Backports
<bergtux> keiner eine Idee?
<bullgard4> hdp: Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Synaptics > <Paketname> > Properties > Dependiencies geht "nach unten" und nicht "nach oben" in der Pakethierarchie.
<bullgard4> lenzy: ppa's sind Pakete, die eine Einzelperson zur Verfügung stellt. --  Backports sind Pakete, die die Ubuntu-Gemeinschaft zur Verfügung stellt von späteren Revisionen für eine frühere Revision.
<hdp> bullgard4, bevor du haltlose Behauptungen aufstellst, bitte ich dich um eine sorgfältige Betrachtung der Möglichkeiten von Synaptic, die sehr wohl eine Prüfung der Abhängigkeiten in _beide_ Richtungen zulässt.
<bullgard4> haha
<Frickelpit> bleibt freundlich bitte
<lenzy> und welche ppa's muss ich aktivieren, damit ich updates für kde und kdeprogramme bekomme? backports oder updates? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kirsten> oh man scheisse, kann mir mal jemand helfen? - ich habe gerade mit dem befehl dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdc1 bs=10M meine laptopfestplatte af meine neue, größere platte kopiert. wenn ich mir jetzt die platte mit gparted anschaue, dann fehlt auf der neuen platte die linux-swap und die extended partion
<bullgard4> lenzy: Updates für KDE und KDE-Programme bekommt man am einfachsten mittels Update-Manager. Erst wenn Du diese Möglichkeit ausgeschöpft hast und Dir der Gefahren von PPAs bewußt bist, solltest Du über die Installation von PPAs nachdenken. Ich selbst verwende kaum KDE-Programme und kann Dir nicht sagen, für welche KDE-Programme PPAs existieren.
<kirsten> ich bin jetzt kurz davor die neue festplatte einzubauen und einfach ubuntu neu zu installieren und die daten von der sicherungskopie drauf zu spielen.
<dreamon_> kirsten, Ich nehme an du hast nochmehr gemacht.. wenn man eine größere hat, macht man meist die Partitionen auch größer...?
<jokrebel> kirsten: wenn Du sda1 kopierst dann kommt natürlich auch nur die 1 Partition auf der neuen Platte an.
<kirsten> ja ich hatte sie zuerst partitioniert
<dreamon_> Du hast aber nicht die Festplatte kopiert sondern nur wie jokrebel sagt die erste Partition davon.
<kirsten> ah, dann muss ich genau so auch sda2 und sda5 kopieren?
<dreamon_> Ich weiß nicht wie die anderen es machen.. ich hab immer mit dd die ganze hdd kopiert.. und dann auf der Kopie die Partitionen mit gparted angepasst.
<bergtux> habe mit sudo einen symlink nach usr/local/bin angelegt. Wenn ich jetzt das Programm in der Konsole mit sudo starte funktioniert es. Aber als normaler User findet er es nicht. Was muss ich da ändern?
<kirsten> wie wäre denn dann der befehl dafür?
<dreamon_> kirsten, dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=10M -> kopiert sda festplatte auf sdc -->> bitte prüfen das es auch so stimmt.. ;)
<dreamon_> kirsten, Wenn aber festplatte defekte Sektoren hat, wir er abbrechen bevor er fertig ist
<jokrebel> kirsten: einfach die Partitionsnummer weglassen, dann wird die gesamte Platte kopiert. IIRC
<kirsten> ok, mit dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=10M  wird dann die gesamte festplatte und nicht nur die partion kopier, ja?
<dreamon_> ja
<kirsten> ok, dann leg ich jetzt noch mal los, muss ich die neue festplatte noch mal löschen oder neue partionieren, oder bügelt er alles drüber?
<dreamon_> Wenn du das gemacht hast, dann mit geparted von LiveCd gestartet, die Swap aushängen und eventuell sogar löschen.. Dann die anderen Partitionen in der größe so anpassen wie du willst.. und zum schluß swap anliegen
<dreamon_> kristen, So groß wie die QuellHdd ist wird auf die ZielHdd geschrieben.. brauchst nix löschen.
<dreamon_> Bin Essen
<kirsten> das ist mir alles zu kompliziert. ich baue jetzt die platte ein, installiere ubuntu neue (das ist ja ganz einfach) und schaufle meine Daten vom Backup zurück. Aber danke für eure hilfe
<dreamon_> Naja .. kompliziert?
<dreamon_> egal.
<jokrebel> .oO( könnte man sogar _nur_ mit GParted machen/zusammenklicken )
<Ringo1ne> hallo leute
<Ringo1ne> ich has geschafft mich aus meinem system auszusperren
<Ringo1ne> habe gestern mal wieder das system aktualisiert.. 
<Ringo1ne> nur ein paar pakete
<Frickelpit> und?
<Ringo1ne> ubuntu bootet bis zum login
<Ringo1ne> und dann geht weder maus noch tastatur
<Ringo1ne> nicht mal str+alt+entf
<Ringo1ne> als wäre die tastatur defekt
<Ringo1ne> ist sie aber nicht, ich tippe gerade vom selben rechner unter windoof
<Frickelpit> ,windoof? Ringo1ne
<shetlandpony> Ringo1ne, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Ringo1ne> irgendwie hab ich wohl was kaputt gemacht
<Ringo1ne> ja sorry dann windows
<Ringo1ne> ist nur so ich schreibe gerade meine abschlussarbeit unter ubuntu
<Ringo1ne> also muss ich da wieder rein... habe hier nur windows laufen wegen einem prog, aber das ist ein anderes thema
<Ringo1ne> any idea?
<abc987> hallo, ich hab nur eine kurze frage: in welcher log-datei kann ich sehen, _was_ ein ubuntu system aufgeweckt hat? einträge wie "woke up from rtc alarm" habe ich bereits gefunden, aber beim aufwachen z.b. via wol werden keine einträge angelegt. wird so etwas nicht geloggt? dankeschön
<Ringo1ne> abc987: vll in der /var/log/kern.log
<abc987> Ringolne: genau da habe ich ja geschaut ;-) aber wol-events erscheinen da nicht, ist das normal? kann ich das vielleicht auf andere weise loggen über einen hook oder so?
<Ringo1ne> hm kein plan
<abc987> Ringolne: mhm trotzdem danke, dann werd ich nochmal schauen
<bekks> Sowas KANN nicht gelogged werden.
<abc987> bekks: ok, kann aber vom system nicht wenigstens erkannt werden, welche hardware den resume hervorgerufen hat?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wie das technisch funktionieren könnte.
<bekks> Dein Rechner weiß ja auch nichts davon, dass Du auf den Einschalter gedrückt hast.
<abc987> bekks: ok danke
<Tominator> hi
<cip> moin nochmal, ich bins beaver :) Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich in der Systemueberwachung unter Gnome auf dem Karteireiter Ressourcen mir die Auslastung vom System grafisch anschaue, eine der CPUs 100% arbeitet, top sagt es waere Xorg... schalte ich zurueck auf zB. Prozesse in der Systemueberwachung, geht die Auslastung auf Normalwerte zurueck... woran koennte das liegen?
<cip> dazu muss ich sagen dass das System von der alternate CD installiert und gnome-core nachinstalliert wurde
<bekks> An Gnome, an X, an top, und an der Tatsache, das top keine Echtzeitwerte liefern kann.
<cip> und, das die Grafikkarte in dem Rechner eine 8MB mit ATI Chipsatz ist
<bekks> Und am ATI Treiber :D
<cip> hm :)
<cip> uebel
<cip> den fglrx kann ich da natuerlich nicht nehmen?...
<bekks> Nein.
<zerwas> Nein. Schau mit lspci nach, wie sie genau heißt und suche dementsprechend nach einem Treiber
<cip> zerwas: ich hab jetzt den aus den Ubuntuquellen genommen
<zerwas> Oder so. ☻
<cip> den ati von xorg halt... denke das ist so ok, muss auch mal schauen was die Xorg logs sagen
<cip> hm, der MACH64 Treiber wird verwendet, auf einer ATI Rage XL... ist das richtig?
<bekks> ,away? biertoni|wesch 
<shetlandpony> biertoni|wesch: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<cip> scheint zu passen :)
<cip> die scheint onboard am PCI zu haengen... *urgs*
<bekks> Was genau ist daran schlimm?
<bekks> Was hast Du erwartet?
<cip> dachte am AGP... es ist einer auf dem Board verbaut (kann aber nicht verwendet werden)
<bekks> Und woran hängt der AGP Bus? :P
<cip> nicht am PCI!? :P
<cip> auf jeden Fall ist der APG hoeher getaktet und dediziert
<cip> so ein bisschen mahr als PCI... :)
<cip> mehr
<bekks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_Graphics_Port#Versions
<cip> nuja... verdammt, ATI, 8MB und PCI, alles nicht berauschend
<bekks> ZEit für einen neuen Rechner.
<cip> ruhäää! :)
<kirsten> hallo, ich versuche gerade mit gparted eine partition zu vergrößern, muss ich die partion dafür aushängen?=
<k1l> jap, waere sehr sinnvoll
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und vor dem Aushängen ein Backup des Systems machen.
<kirsten> ist gemacht, danke
<vitus37> hi
<vitus37> sagt mal, wenn ich ubuntu auf ner partition installieren will, muss ich schon swap als dateisystem benutzen/sollte ich
<k1l> vitus37: du solltest schon 2-3 partitionen benutzen:
<vitus37> oder?
<k1l> ,partitionierung? vitus37 
<shetlandpony> vitus37, Partitionierung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<vitus37> danke :)
<kirsten> hm, komisch, leider lässt sich die partion nicht vergrößern. ich habe mit  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=10M meine alte kleine festplatte komplett auf die neue große festplatte kopiert. jetzt wollte ich eigendlich nur noch die größe der kopierten partion an die neue platte anpassen, aber die größe lässt sich mit gparted nicht anpassen :(
<vitus37> wenn ich gparted von der live-cd starte, dann öffnet sich das fenster aber noch während des startvorgangs bricht es zusammen (schliesst sich). kann das problem auch nach der 'echten' installation noch bestehen?
<kirsten> ok, mal eine andere frage: was findet ihr besser ext2 oder ext4?
<dadrc> → #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dreamon_> vitus37, Hast mal in der Konsole gestartet.. da gibts bestimmt Fehlermeldung aus
<vitus37> sollte ich für root und home ext3 oder ext4 benutzen. in der 'anleitung' wird ext3 verwendet? entspricht das dem heutigen vorgehen?
<dreamon_> kirsten, Ich hatte dir doch geschrieben.. das du swap aushängen sollst.. das du dann erst die grösse ändern kannst
<vitus37> danke, wer ich versuchen
<vitus37> *werd
<dreamon_> vitus37, Ich hab hier ext4 im Betrieb und bin glücklich.. was du nimmst, ist deine Entscheidung aber ext2 ist schon etwas angestaubt
<vitus37> ok
<kirsten> ok, mir war leider nicht klar, dass ich zuerst swap löschen musste :(
<dreamon_> kirsten, Auf die Swap partition klicken und dann rechtsklick aushängen oder so ähnlich .. dann läßt sich rest verändern. (in der Regel)
<Oins> Hallo, ich wollte eine Änderung an der sudoers Datei vornehmen. Scheinbar habe ich dort etwas falsch eingegeben. Wenn ich nun sudo -i versuche kommt "/etc/sudoers: syntax error near line...". Was nun? Wie komme ich an meine root shell?
<dreamon_> kirsten, löschen nicht.. kommt drauf an, wo die ist.. meist doch am ende der Festplatte oder?
<kirsten> ok, ich versuchs noch mal, dauert aber noch, weil ich erst wieder alles kopieren muss:(
<dreamon_> kirsten, warum das?
<kirsten> naja, ich war genervt und wollte die platte einfach einbauen und alles neu installieren. 
<kirsten> ich probiers jetzt aber noch mal mit dem kopieren...
<dreamon_> kirsten, Wie groß ist die alte und neue?
<kirsten> alt: 160 gb neu 320 gb
<dreamon_> Kannst ja mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" posten
<dadrc> ,nopaste
<Orcor> weis jemand wie man per hand in pidgin selber die nummern mit editor einprogramiren kann wo man sperren kann auf die blockliste drauf tun kann denn im prog selber geht das nicht kann da nix blocken mehr  komishc das in icq
<dadrc> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dadrc> that.
<dreamon_> ja, nopasten
<godmok> i, kann es sein das KVM nichts für desktop virtualisierung ist? ich probiere gerade debian sid und die geschwindigkeit ist erschreckend langsam :(
<Orcor> danke das mir keiner helfen kann
<godmok> hab kein pidgin :(
<Orcor> aber vielleicht andere
<dreamon_> Orcor, Finde Frage nicht..
<Orcor> die steht oben
<dadrc> Das ist ein Haufen Wörter ohne Satzzeichen, keine Frage.
<Orcor> lol
<godmok> <Orcor> weis jemand wie man per hand in pidgin selber die nummern mit editor einprogramiren kann wo man sperren kann auf die blockliste drauf tun kann denn im prog selber geht das nicht kann da nix blocken mehr  komishc das in icq
<dreamon_> Orcor, Da war ich wohl nicht Online.. 
<Orcor> kannst du nicht lesen oder was
<k1l> Orcor: frag doch mal die pidgin leute direkt. 
<Orcor> und wo finde ich sowas
<dreamon_> dadrc, 100Punkte
<k1l> Orcor: musst jetzt nicht pampig werden. der hinweis mit dem schriftbild ist angemessen. und deine frage hatten wir doch hier die tage schonmal.
<godmok> hinweise vielleicht in der cannelliste oder auf deren webseite
<k1l> Orcor: http://www.pidgin.im/support/
<Orcor> geholfen wurde mir aber nicht
<Orcor> auser einer hat sich mal gemeldet das der das gleiche problem hat wie ich .
<godmok> Timing buffered disk reads: 8 MB in 3.60 seconds = 2.22 MB/sec < nicht gerade viel ;'(
<Orcor> und dnan hat der mir gesaggt das der es mit editor selber einprogramiert  aber der ist seid dem immer off also suche ich andere leute
<k1l> Orcor: das hier ist ein freiwilliger support. wenn es keiner weiss musst du dich selbst drum kümmern.. melde ich dort, wo es auf der homepage des programms genannt ist. da sitzen die entwickler des programmes. die sollte das wissen
<Orcor> leider kann ich kein englisch sorry
<japlo> Hallo :-) weiß jemand wie man folgendes in Python übersetzen kann:
<japlo> my $a=0;
<japlo> my @b;
<japlo> if ($a=~/(123)4567/){ push(@b,$1);}
<k1l> japlo: frag doch mal in #python
<japlo> ok danke, ich probiers
<anymous> hallo, gibt es bei Gnome was Analoges zu /etc/X11/Xsetup?
<dadrc> Gnome hat eigentlich eher weniger Einfluss auf die X-Komponenten, die so installiert sind. Was genau hast du denn vor?
<anymous> ich hatte unter kde ein script, dass das home-verzeichnis beim login mounted, mit abfrage der passphrase.
<anymous> und in Xreset das wieder unmounted.
<anymous> also es gibt /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default, das blockiert aber nicht den Session-Setup.
<Oins> Orcor: http://www.amazon.de/Komplettkurs-Englisch-Anfängerkurs-Brian-Hill/dp/3190097305/ :D
<shetlandpony> Oins's url: http://tinyurl.com/67eud8q | Komplettkurs Englisch: Anfaengerkurs   Aufbaukurs: Amazon.de: Brian Hill, Marion Geddes, Jack Lonergan: Buecher
<Oins> Orcor: sry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen :D
<dadrc> anymous, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, suchst du pam_mount. Damit kann man bei der Anmeldung Dateisysteme einhängen.
<anymous> ok, muss ich mir anschauen, danke.
<dadrc> anymous, als kleiner Einstieg vielleicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Mit-LUKS-verschluesselte-home-Partition-automatisch-beim-Anmelden-einbinden
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dz7wyr | Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<anymous> merci, werde also nochmal ne runde drehen.
<Orcor> egal
<Orcor> ihr meint ihr sied was besonderes oder wie
<LetoThe2nd> moin - kann mir kurz jemand nen hint geben, wie ich mit vlc nen webradiostream als mp3 encodiert speichern kann? wiedergabe funktioniert, und --sout hab ich auch schon gefunden, aber die passendnen parameter erschliessen sich mir grade gar nicht.
<bullgard4> Orcor:  "[14:29]	<Orcor>	und dnan hat der mir gesaggt das der es mit editor selber einprogramiert aber der ist seid dem immer off also suche ich andere leute". Nicht alle Leute wollen Dich anpinkeln. --  Du erhöhst Deine Chancen, wenn Du in einer Mitteilung zwischen den einzelnen Sätzen einen Punkt schreibst.
<bullgard4> Chancen auf eine vernünftige Antwort
<LetoThe2nd> nvm
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: dein openoffice problem noch in griff bekommen?
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave enthält die Zeile: '. "${PM_FUNCTIONS}" #. Wo ist PM_FUNCTIONS definiert?
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave enthält die Zeile: '. "${PM_FUNCTIONS}" .' Wo ist PM_FUNCTIONS definiert?
<vitus37> hm, ich habe jetzt auf einer platte die drei partitionen für die installation angelegt, dass einzige was ich jetzt nicht weiss ist, ob ich bei zur installation jetzt die root-partition auswählen soll, oder die ganze festplatte..?
<bullgard4> vitus37: Welches Programm willst Du verwenden?
<k1l> vitus37: wenn du die partitionen schon angelegt hast, dann wähle die partition_für_root aus und häng sie als / ein, die partition_für_home als /home und die swap als swap
<vitus37> sorry, vergessen zu sagen: ubuntu-installation
<vitus37> also mit dem installer habe ich die partitionen so eingerichtet
<vitus37> aber was wähle ich unten beim boot loader aus?
<vitus37> die ganze platte oder nur die root-partition?
<bullgard4> vitus37: Windows hast Du nicht auf dem Rechner?
<vitus37> doch, auf der zweiten platte
<k1l> vitus37: du musst schon präzise angaben machen. 
<k1l> vitus37: der bootloader muss in den MBR der festplatte nicht! partition
<Frickelpit> vitus37: du willst eine manuelle partitionierung durchführen im installer
<k1l> icvh glaube er ist schon bei grub-install
<vitus37> ok, ich versuchs nochmal:
<vitus37> habe mit der live-cd die installation gestartet
<vitus37> dann versucht manuell die partitionen anzulegen
<vitus37> zweimal ext4 für / und /home und einen swap
<vitus37> soweit so gut
<vitus37> jetzt wusste ich nur nicht, was ich als bootloader angeben sollte
<vitus37> aber jetzt schon, die festplatte mit den partitionen also..(?)
<vitus37> danke k1l
<vitus37> das hatte ich wahrscheinlich falsch gemacht, versuche es nochmal. danke euch
<sl33py> tag zusammen
<sl33py> ich hab da mal ne Frage, gibts noch andere libs für Original dvds ausser libdvdcss2?
<k1l> ,codecs? sl33py 
<shetlandpony> sl33py, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> sl33py: es gibt auch "kopierschutz" dinger, die gar nciht laufen
<sl33py> Und wie siehts mit rippen aus? acid rap hab ich installiert, sagt mir aber Faulty Disc.
<sl33py> *rip
<kirsten> dreamon bist du noch da??
<kirsten>  
<sl33py> k1l, danke sie läuft
<dreamon_> kirsten, ja
<kdwm> Hallo allerseits! Habe hier /eine/ unter XP gesplittete ZIP-Datei: also a.zip.001; a.zip.002 und a.zip.003. Wie bekomme ich die hier unter ubuntu wieder zusammen-entpackt?
<bekks> cat a.zip.001 a.zip.002 a.zip.003 > a.zip; unzip a.zip
<kdwm> bekks, danke, teste ick ma
<kdwm> bekks, tatsache geht so einfach. Danke!
<huizzu> Hallo Ubuntufreaks :)! Kennt sich jmd mit pam vs. ldap vs. smb-homes aus?
<vitus37> ich hab firefox4beta heruntergeladen, wohin muss ich das entpacken? in etc/ bekomme ich die meldung, dass mir die zugriffsberechtigung fehlt.
<huizzu> vitus37: ich nutze 11.04 alpha, da ist firefoc beta automatisch mit drin - kannst dir also auch ein unstable *.deb Paket holen und per synaptic/dpkg installiewren lassen
<Frickelpit> oder man lässt sowas sein und packt die bin einfach ins homeverzeichnis
<vitus37> ok, danke
<vitus37> könnt ihr das linux-einstiegbuch von galileo-computing empfehlen?
<huizzu> vitus37: Hab ich keine Erfahrung damit. Aber ich kann den IRC empfehlen, da wurde mir schon oft kompetent und schnell geholfen :)
<vitus37> hehe, das habe ich schon mitbekommen und wahrscheinlich werde ich euren service noch manche male beanspruchen. ;)
<huizzu> Bräuchte Hilfe bei: pam + ldap + smb
<jokrebel> ,frag? huizzu … ach ja und für die noch nicht herausgekommene Version bist Du mit #ubuntu-de+1 besser beraten.
<shetlandpony> huizzu ach ja und fuer die noch nicht herausgekommene Version bist Du mit #ubuntu-de1 besser beraten.: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Guschtel> parsing-fail
<huizzu> jokrebel: Danke! Des pam-problem hab ich mit 10.04 - also per pam ein und mounte deren smbhomes - nun möchte / muss(!) ich aber lokale User der CLient (hier:root) von diesem Mechanismus ausnehmen, da jedesmal, wenn ich per ssh auf root gehe um etwas zu installieren, erfolglose smb-mountversuche am smb stattfinden (der kennt den root des lokalen rechners ja nicht) - diese führen leider dazu, dass smb abkackt und timeouts bringt, da es sich g
<huizzu> Habe mein problem auch im Forum geschiuldert, aber leider noch keine Antwort erhalten können
<C_A_M> moin
<huizzu> Hier der lInk zu meinem PAM-Problem:
<huizzu> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pam-so-konfigurieren-dass-lokale-user-nicht-am/
<shetlandpony> huizzu's url: http://tinyurl.com/475ovu3 | PAM so konfigurieren, dass lokale User nicht am LDAP abgefragt werden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> wie kann ich eine einzelne datei aus einem tar archive entpacken?
<zerwas> kempo> auf kommandozeile?
<huizzu> kempo: grafisch? tar anklicken, dann weiterarbeiten..
<kempo> auf kommandozeile
<kempo> aber hab schon, danke
<huizzu> kempo: muss ich passen :)
<kempo> tar xvf datei.tar.gz dateiname.txt
<huizzu> wieder was gelernt! thx
<kirsten> dreamon?
<k1l> kirsten: erkläre doch dein problem nochmal genau, dann könnten auch andere helfen
<kirsten> ich hab die ganze Zeit an meinem Rechner geschraubt und konnte nichts sehen
<Frickelpit> war das licht aus dabei?
<VoLLi> vielleicht den rechner so drehen, damit du siehst wo du den schraubendreher ansetzen musst.
<kirsten> haha, also folgendes: ich habe eine 1:1 kopie meiner Festplatte gemacht, mit dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc
<kirsten> meine neue festplatte ist aber größer als die alte. gparted zeigt mir auch an ,dass da noch ganz viel platz ist, leider ist es aber nicht möglich die alte partion zu vergrößern:(
<VoLLi> laut logfile haben dir leute angeraten die swap vorher auszuhängen. hast du das bereits getan?
<kirsten> ich hab die sogar gelöscht!
<rumpe1> kirsten, wieviele primärpartitionen?
<kirsten> also ich glaube nur eine
<huizzu> kirsten: mir fiele statt dd "fsarchiver" von der sysrescue cd ein - der war da sehr flexibel, was die groesse der zielpartition angeht
<huizzu> kirsten: hab ich oft erfolgreich benutzt
<kirsten> dafür ist es nun aber zu spät :(
<jokrebel> kirsten: ist die, die Du vergrößern willst vielleicht keine Primäre Partition?
<huizzu> kirsten: wenn du die nicht vergroesserebare nochmal "einliest" - dann kannste doch danach zuschlagen und die in die komplett partete PLatte schreibben
<jokrebel> kirsten: Kannst Du vielleicht mal einen Screenshot von GParted pasten? Dann weiß man eher von was man redet.
<vitus37> muss ich notepad++ selbst kompilieren?
<kirsten> ja, ein moment, leider bekomme ich das mit dem bildschirmfoto gerade nicht hin, weil mein stick eine netbook-version gestartet hat, da ist alles neu 
<VoLLi> vitus37, läuft das auch unter linux? laut website heisst es da: "Running in the MS Windows environment"
<vitus37> VoLLi hast recht. hatte in google nur "notepad++" eingegeben und weiter unten bei den vorschlägen kam bereits der zusatz "linux", deshalb dachte ich, das gäbs.^^
<vitus37> dann muss ich mir was anderes suchen
<vitus37> hab erstmal eclipse
<kirsten> ich bekke das Bildschirmfoto leider nicht in paste.pocoo rein :( sorry
<kirsten> bekomme
<VoLLi> kirsten wie wärst mit: http://www.imageshack.us/
<jokrebel> kirsten:  hier gehts http://imageshack.us/
<kirsten> mach ich
<kirsten_> ok, mein bildschirmfoto müsste hier sein:
<kirsten_> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6255/bildschirmfotolr.png
<dreamon_> kirsten, hast du swap angeklickt und ausgehängt?
<kirsten> ja, kannste jetzt ja sogar auf dem bildschirmfoto sehen ;)
<dreamon_> ah klar.. was ist dein Problem..bzw.. was willst du machen?
<rumpe1> kirsten, und welche wolltest du vergrößern?
<kirsten> also, ich habe swap gelöscht
<kirsten> sda1
<rumpe1> kirsten, dann lösch doch vorher sda2
<kirsten> sda2 ist gar nicht da, nur sda3, aber wenn ich die lösche ist der Rest nicht zugeteilt und lässt sich auch nicht zuteilen
<rumpe1> sda2 ist da
<dreamon_> sda2 ist doch extendet..wenn er die löscht.. ist sda3 auch weg.
<dreamon_> Versuch mal sda2 zu verkleinern nach rechts
<rumpe1> sda3 scheint mir nicht in der erweiterten partition zu sein
<jokrebel> kirsten: sda2 ist das Grundgerüst für die "erweiterten". Lösch dies.
<kirsten> ok, habe extendet gelöscht
<Frickelpit> sonst wäre es nicht sda3 sondern sda5
<kirsten> aber sda1 lässt sich immer noch nicht vergrößern
<rumpe1> gnöau :D
<dreamon_> ok, gut zu wissen.
 * VoLLi packt die chipstüte aus...
<huizzu> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pam-so-konfigurieren-dass-lokale-user-nicht-am/
<shetlandpony> huizzu's url: http://tinyurl.com/475ovu3 | PAM so konfigurieren, dass lokale User nicht am LDAP abgefragt werden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<huizzu> ?
<m15k> Kann ich hier was zu NFS4 unter Ubuntu fragen?
<Frickelpit> m15k: das wissen wir nicht ob du das kannst, probier es doch mal
<jokrebel> kirsten: paste jetzt noch mal nen neuen Screenshot, bitte.
<kirsten> hier kann man alles zu ubuntu fragen, m15k
<m15k> Hab mein NFS-Dateisystem gemountet, aber hab nur Lesezugriff
<m15k> @kirsten: letztens binich angemacht worden, deswegen frag ich lieber vorher mal ;)
<VoLLi> m15k, das was du bis jetzt geäussert hast, war aber nur eine feststellung, noch keine frage :P
<kirsten_> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9441/bildschirmfoto2yo.png  da ist das neue Bildschirmfoto
<dreamon_> oho.. doch weg sda3.. nicht gut
<kirsten> aber dafür kann ich jetzt die größe ändern :(
<kirsten> jetzt muss ich doch nur noch wieder eine swap anlegen oder?
<dreamon_> will mich ja nich rühmen.. aber ich hatte gewarnt
<kirsten> scheisse
<jokrebel> kirsten: ja
<kirsten> bezieht sich das ja auf die scheisse oder auf das anlegen der swap?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: sda3 war _kein_ Teil der extended
<kirsten> sda3 hatte ich nur versuchsweise angelegt
<jokrebel> kirsten: auf das swap - einfach neu anlegen über GPArted
<dreamon_> kirsten, Achso.. dann isses ja unwichtig
<dreamon_> kirsten, naja, dann kannst ja großmachen und hinten swap anlegen.. fertig
<kirsten> indem ich einen freien Bereich von vielleicht 30 GB nehme, dann auf neu klicke?
<huizzu> kirsten swap ca 2* RAM
<VoLLi> gibt es eine möglichkeit bei dockbarx dir fenstertitel neben den symbolen anzeigen zu lassen (in etwa wie bei windows)?
<kirsten> dann reichen ja 12 MB
<huizzu> Du hast 6MB Ram :)?
<huizzu> cool!
<huizzu> Das nenn ich mal sparsam!
<huizzu> Ists ein 086?
<huizzu> *scherz*
<VoLLi> ich hatte vor 15 jahren auch nur 4 MB... und konnte sogar doom spielen :P
<huizzu> VoLLi: und mein c64 hattes geos "also fenster"!
<VoLLi> huizzu, stimmt. und das bei 64kb ram :D
<kirsten> ähm, nein 4 GB habe ich, also 8 GB swap
<huizzu> kirsten jepp des langt digge
<kirsten> ihr bringt mich ganz durcheinander ;)
<VoLLi> kirsten, du hast angefangen
<huizzu> Ich glaub 1.5 als Faktor war optimum... aber nur ne faustrehgel
<Fuchs> die Angaben sind nicht mehr aktuell 
<Fuchs> Swap > RAM ist sinnvoll, wenn man Suspend to Disk braucht
<VoLLi> meine swap ist irgendwas knapp über 2gb gross. bei 6 GB ram hatte ich bis dato noch keine probleme
<huizzu> Fuchs: lass hörn?
<Fuchs> sonst nicht
<dreamon_> Wenn man nur 256MB hat.. sollte dann swap nicht deutlichst größer sein?
<Fuchs> und allgemein waere ich dankbar, wenn man den nicht-support Teil etwas mehr verschieben koennte :) 
<kirsten> ok, aber wie erstelle ich mit gparted denn die partion? ich finde da nichts
<huizzu>  Fuchs hat schon recht - ich hab 8GB ram und 16GB swap - aber die sind noch nie angetastet worden ausser wenn vms laufen
<Fuchs> kirsten: in dem Partitions-Menue, siehe dazu:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gparted#Benutzung
<Fuchs> (bebilderte Anleitung) 
<VoLLi> kirsten in kurzform: freien speicher anklicken --> Neu --> dateisystem: linux-swap
<huizzu> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pam-so-konfigurieren-dass-lokale-user-nicht-am/
<shetlandpony> huizzu's url: http://tinyurl.com/475ovu3 | PAM so konfigurieren, dass lokale User nicht am LDAP abgefragt werden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<kirsten> also nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/manuelle_partitionierung#Logische-Partition-swap-erstellen soll eine logische Partion erstellt werden. Das lässt sich bei mir aber nicht anklicken
<shetlandpony> kirsten's url: http://tinyurl.com/6zd6tt3 | Manuelle Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<kirsten> logische partion lässt sich leider nicht anklicken, soll ich die swap-partion dann als erweiterte oder als promäre partion laufen lassen?
<huizzu> erwitert ist dochj logisch, nicht?!?!
<huizzu> Hast du da drei Auswahlen und eine grau - oder gibts bei dir nur extendedund primary?
<huizzu> zweiteres sollte der fall sein
<jokrebel> kirsten: http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9441/bildschirmfoto2yo.png ist noch aktuell? Dann im rechten "nicht zugeteilen" Neu und primär (falls Du nicht mehr als 4 Partitionen brauchst)
<kirsten> habe primar, logisch und erweitert. logisch ist aber grau und lässt sich nicht anklicken
<kirsten> jokrebel: ja könnte man so sagen
<huizzu> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_%28Informatik%29#Prim.C3.A4re_und_erweiterte_Partitionen
<shetlandpony> huizzu's url: http://tinyurl.com/6225889 | Partition (Informatik) – Wikipedia
<huizzu> In eine erweiterte setzt man logisch rein
<huizzu> deswegen iosses noch grau
<huizzu> also: erst erweiterte als "container"
<huizzu> dann da eine lgische rein
<kirsten> also ich stell jetzt eine primär Partion und als Dateisystem-typ: linux swap
<huizzu> noe - eoine erweiterte ohne typ
<huizzu> und in die rein eine logische swap
<leszek> hi
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend ,Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Befehl der alle Dateinamen in kleinbuchstaben umwandel  "rename ??? *.jpg"
<rumpe1> IchGuckLive, rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<rumpe1> ohne gewähr :>
<rumpe1> for i in *; do mv "$i" "$(echo $i|tr A-Z a-z)"; done      tut möglicherweise auch
<rumpe1> aber sieht nicht so hüpsch aus
<IchGuckLive> ok
<IchGuckLive> rumpe1: passt das erste -n zeigt das gute ergebniss
<m15k> so sorry nochmal zum NFS
<m15k> hab meinen zielorner testweise mal mit 777 gechmoded
<m15k> in der exports steht das verzeichnis mit rw
<m15k> wenn ich das teil bei mir aber mounte kann ich nur lesend auf den ordner zugreifen
<m15k> aber keine ordner / dateien erstellen
<bullgard4> Wann werden die Skripts in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/ abgearbeitet?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: bei sleep, resume, suspend und thaw, wie in den Skripten selber auch geschrieben steht, so am RAnde
<bullgard4> Fuchs: hm.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: alternativ erzaehlst Du mir, warum Du das wissen musst, ggf. kann man dann besser da ansetzen
<Fuchs> also z.B. welches Problem Du damit beheben moechtest
<dAnjou> lol "warum er das wissen will" *hust* sorry
<Fuchs> dAnjou: bitte nicht. Danke. 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ein Ubuntu hat gefragt, ob man ersehen kann, auf welche Weise der Ubuntu-Computer resumed worden ist. Die Frage wurde nicht beantwortet. Ich bin beim Versuch, diese Frage zu beantworten, auf das eben gestellte Frage gestoßen. Natürlich weiß ich, daß diese PM-Skripte im Zusammenhang von sleep, resume, suspend und thaw stehen. Ich wollte aber genauer wissen, von welchen Programmen sie...
<bullgard4> ...aufgerufen werden.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ueblicherweise von der Energieverwaltung der verwendeten Desktopumgebung
<Fuchs> also pm-utils selber bieten binaries und dbus-Methoden, die genau das tun, und die werden dann von der jeweiligen Desktopumgebung aufgerufen. Der Supportsuchende darf aber sonst auch direkt hier fragen, 
<Fuchs> das geht meist schneller ueber einen Mittelmann. 
<blubberblub> hallo. Ich habe ein problem mein verschlüsseltes home auf einem anderen pc zu mounten. Ich mache das so: http://privatepaste.com/170054103b leider sind dann im gemounteten verzeichnis nur lauter daten wie: ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FXYNYiqnmyOuakRbKl37ah
<blubberblub> wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte :)
<brot> blubberblub: ich glaub es gibt noch ne option die die dateinamen verschlüsselt
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Dank Deiner Hinweise könnte ich jetzt dem Mann seine Frage beantworten. --  Er hatte ja selbst hier im Kanal gefragt. --  Vielleicht begegne ich ihm noch einmal. --  Vielen Dank!
<daniel__> moin @all
<vitus37> wie installier ich am leichtesten den ganzen webserver-krams? (apache mit php5, mysql, phpmyadmin, etc.)
<vitus37> lampp? oder manuell?
<C_A_M> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<dAnjou> so, kurze frage, bevor ich ne kurze weile afk bin (antworten mit hilight les ich dann später): ich will ein pdf in ein bild konvertieren. das geht grundsätzlich mit "convert" von imagemagick, ABER die qualität ist unterirdisch bei text. probiert habe ich deswegen `convert foo.pdf -density 1600 foo.png`, aber das bringt keine besserung. ideen?
<PBeck> dAnjou: vielleicht kannst auch noch mit compress was rausholen?
<C_A_M> habs auch nach der wiki gemacht und funkt gut
<cip> Sollte auf dieser CPU http://pastebin.com/YYSkwwFu ein Zugriff auf die Stromsparmodi nicht auch ueber ein anderes Kernelmodul wie dem p4-clockmod moeglich sein? Ich bekomme beim acpi-cpufreq.ko immer ein 'No such device', das p4-clockmod geht, soll aber die CPU zu sehr ausbremsen...
<bullgard4> '~$ locale; ...; LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8; ...' Warum erzeugt '~$ echo $LC_MESSAGES' keine Ausgabe?
<jokrebel> cu
<sdx23> bullgard4: weil es offensichtlich keinen Inhalt hat. Was dir auch env bestätigen wird. 
<bullgard4> sdx23: Ja, das stimmt. In /etc/environment steht nur drin: "LANG=de_DE.UTF-8". Warum setzt dieser Wert nicht auch gleich die Umgebungsvariablen, die in 'man locale' aufgeführt sind?  
<sdx23> bullgard4: Sollte er? Oder sollte vielleicht doch besser das jeweilige Programm entscheiden 
<sdx23> * was es braucht, und gegebenfalls auf LANG zurückgreifen?
<bullgard4> sdx23:  Wie kommt es denn dann, daß '~$ locale;' gibt aus: "LANG=de_DE.UTF-8; LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"? 
<daniel__> Wie kann man den ALT+F2 Dialog unter Unity 2D wieder aktivieren?
<bullgard4> daniel__: Ich denke, daß Unity gerade dies nicht möchte.
<sdx23> bullgard4: Wie gesagt, wird vermutlich auf LANG zurückgreifen. Sieh dir doch den Quelltext mal an.
<daniel__> hm, schade, aber das müsste man doch irwie aktivieren können, ist ja Linux ;-)
<bullgard4> daniel__: Vielleicht fragst Du mal in #ubuntu+1
<daniel__> danke, was ist das +1? Für dev-Versionen?
<dadrc> jo
<bullgard4> daniel__: Fürs nächste Release: Natty.
<daniel__> wisst ihr, wie man WebGL unter Linux zum laufen bringt
<bullgard4> sdx23: Uff: Schweres Geschütz! (Ich bin eigentlich gerade an einem ganz anderen Problem.) --  Danke für Deine Kommentare!
<daniel__> unter FF, Chromium und Chrome funzt das net
<daniel__> bullgard4:An welchem Problem arbeitest du gerade?
<bullgard4> daniel__: Daran, daß mir '~$ e2fsck -c /dev/sda7' eine unverständliche Fehlermeldung liefert.
<bullgard4> daniel__: Die deutschen Übersetzer von e2fsck haben schlechte Arbeit gelsistet.
<daniel__> Ach, deshalb auch die LAGN Variable ;-)
<bullgard4> ja
<daniel__> Stell doch die Systemsprache temporär auf englisch
<daniel__> dann ist die Ausgabe vlt verständlicher
<bullgard4> daniel__: Mit welchem Befehl? (Die Tastaturbelegung soll deutsch bleiben.)
<daniel__> Hast du keine grafische Oberfläche?
<bullgard4> daniel__: Doch.
<bullgard4> GNOME
<daniel__> hm, kann man das nicht in den Einstellungen ändern?
<daniel__> Sprachunterstützung und dann relogin
<sdx23> bullgard4: LC_ALL="C" e2fsck ... # wenn's nur für das eine sein soll.
<bullgard4> sdx23: Ja, es soll nur für das eine sein. Ich probier's aus. --  Danke!
<bullgard4> sdx23: Das akzeptiert Ubuntu nicht. Ubuntu antwortet: "Usage: e2fsck ...".
<sdx23> bullgard4: Das "..." sollte heißen, dass du dort die auch sonst verwendeten Parameter/Argumente hingeben sollst. Also einfach nur 'LC_ALL="C" ' dem e2fsck oder auch jedema anderen Befehlsaufruf voranstellen.
<sdx23> Oder einmal 'export LC_ALL="C"', dann bleibt das für die Shell so, solange sie lebt.
<bullgard4> sdx23: Ach ja, das kenne ich eigentlich. Ich laß das Programm so laufen. Das dauert eine Weile Geschluckt hat es diese Syntax.
<lothar> hallo kann mir bitte jemand sagen  was eine gute entpackungsdatei ist?? 
<rumpe1> entwas?
<rumpe1> suchst du ein gutes komprimierungsformat?
<lothar> möchte einen film entpacken 
<rumpe1> ah.. du suchst einen "guten" entpacker ^^
<lothar> ja suche ich 
<rumpe1> das hängt vom verwendeten komprimierverfahren ab
<rumpe1> rar?
<lothar> ja rar datei
<rumpe1> installier unrar
<rumpe1> vielleicht kann unp noch was damit anfangen... aber rar ist auch ein ziemlich doofes format
<lothar> ok versuche es  danke 
<rumpe1> es gibt noch unrar-free... das schafft aber wohl nicht alle spezialfälle
<bullgard4> daniel__: Nichts für ungut! Der Präfix "LC_ALL="C" hat sehr gut funktioniert.
<daniel__> :D okay
<daniel__> terminal ist halt immer besser ;-)
<cip> wenn ich '$ domainname'   eingebe wird (none) ausgegeben, wo kann denn der Domainname unter Ubuntu gesetzt werden? In /etc/hosts hatte ich schon die Domain dem Hostnamen angehaengt und in /etc/resolv.conf ein search domain.intern ergaenzt.
<Fuchs> ,rechnername? cip 
<shetlandpony> cip, Rechnername ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername
<Arch97> an wen is eigentlich ubuntu gerichtet?
<Arch97> an welche zielgruppe?
<daniel__> linux for human beings ;-)
<Arch97> wir sind im deutschen irc channel
<Arch97> also schreib ruhig deutsch
<bullgard4> sdx23: Das war erfolgreich. --  Nochmals vielen Dank!
<daniel__> Das ist ein Zitat :D
<bullgard4> daniel__: Ein Zitat sollte man in Anführungszeichen schreiben. :-)
<daniel__> Übersetzt heißt das: Linux für menschliche Existenzen
<cip> Fuchs: hab dann jetzt laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername '$ sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname' ausgefuert, die Domain wird mir mit '$ domainname' aber immer noch nicht angezeigt.
<Arch97> daniel__: und welche art von menschlichen Existenzen?
<Fuchs> cip: kommt da (none) zurueck? 
<cip> Fuchs: ja
<bullgard4> daniel__: Übersetzt heißt das: "Ubuntu ist Linux für Menschen."
<Fuchs> cip: hast Du nur den host- oder auch den domainname gesetzt? 
<daniel__> Aber ich hab es bissel wörtlicher Übersetzt :D
<cip> Fuchs: ich hatte in der /etc/hosts beides gesetzt, also x.y.z x
<bullgard4> daniel__: Zu wörtlich.
<Fuchs> cip: und was meint dnsdomainname aktuell dazu? 
<cip> Fuchs: in der /etc/hostname nur das x fuer den Hostnamen
<daniel__> Naja, egal, wo wird eig der #ubuntu+1 geloggt?
<cip> Fuchs: hm, der zeigt die Domain an
<Arch97> aber eigentlich is ubuntu doch nur für dämliche menschen, die zu dumm sind, ein archlinux einzurichten, oder?
<Fuchs> cip: gut. Wofuer brauchst Du die Domain schlussendlich? 
<cronon> hallo
<daniel__> naja, ich mag Indikatoren
<cip> Fuchs: nuja, ich wollte es erstmal ordentlich haben, schlussendlich soltle der Rechner in ein AD
<cip> da dann aber eher ein DNS noch kommen wird
<Fuchs> cip: dann kannst Du das fuer den Moment so belassen 
<cip> Fuchs: alles klar, danke
<daniel__> Ich hab vor zwei Jahren mit Ubuntu den Eintritt in die Linux-Welt gewagt und das ist immernoch meine Lieblingsdistribution
<cronon> ich möchte mir ein programm installieren, ich kann es aus der paketverwaltung installieren oder als paket zum runterladen, was sollte ich nehmen?
<Fuchs> cip: da ist naemlich der FQDN interessant, und der ist korrekt
<Arch_ist_besser> paketverwaltung
<cip> Fuchs: der ist korrekt weil dnsdomainname aufloest?
<Fuchs> cip: ja
<cip> ok
<cronon> und wenn jetzt das in der paketverwaltung älter ist?
<daniel__> Dann hohl dir die aus der PPA
<cip> Fuchs: dann ist das mit dem domainname verwirrend :)
<cip> -dem
<daniel__> Man sollte immer die Paketverwaltung nehmen, wegen Updates und Abhängigkeiten
<cip> Fuchs: oder passt die Ausgabe von domainname, weil zZ keiner Domain beigetreten?
<Fuchs> cip: koennte, ich muesste die genaue Definition von NIS/YP auch wieder kurz nachschlagen, weiss aber, dass fuer ein AD der FQDN relevant ist, und der stimmt
<cip> super, danke dir
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<cronon> synaptic sagt mir, dass ich nciht authentifizierte pakete installieren will, warum sind solche programme in den ubuntu repos?
<cronon> *solche pakete
<Fuchs> cronon: sicher, dass sie nicht aus Fremdquellen stammen? Welche Pakete denn?
<cronon> ich weiß leider nicht welche Pakete es waren, der installiert die jetzt einfach grade.
<Fuchs> dann ist es leider auch nicht moeglich, die Frage zu beantworten.
<cronon> aber selbst wenn die aus fremdquellen kommen, ich hab die quellen ja reingepackt, dann ist es doch klar, dass die nicht authetifiziert sind?
<cronon> also das waar mehr die frage, die ich meinte.
<Fuchs> dann ist aber nur in Ordnung, wenn er Dich warnt
<Fuchs> Fremdquellen sind so oder so nur auf eigenes Risiko zu verwenden, siehe auch
<Fuchs> ,Fremdquellen? cronon 
<shetlandpony> cronon, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<cronon> aber er warnt mich doch schon beim reinpacken der quellen.
<Fuchs> nun, hast Du den entsprechenden Schluessel, mit dem sie signiert worden sind, geprueft?  Resp. wie hast Du die Quellen hinzugefuegt? 
<cronon> mit schlüsseln hatte ich noch nie was am hut; alle quellen hab ich in den einstellungen von synaptic hinzugefügt; und was heißt "Resp."?
<Fuchs> Respektive. 
<Fuchs> das mit den Signaturen steht in dem verlinkten Artikel, resp. in den Verweisen davon, beschrieben. Sollte aber an sich automatisch passieren. Nur ohne genaue Fehlermeldung weiss ich nun nicht, was er Dir so gesagt hat
<Fuchs> eine Warnung ist wie gesagt in Ordnung
<cronon> okay, danke. :)
<bullgard4> daniel__: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<daniel__> Danke, hab schon, das ist aber nicht für ubuntu+1
<daniel__> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<daniel__> Danke trotzdem :D
<bullgard4> daniel__: Hm, sorry. Dann wechsle in den Kanal #ubuntu+1 und frag dort noch einmal.
<daniel__> hab ja schon lange :D
<bullgard4> Ah, ok,
<daniel__> und das mit dem ALT+F2 hab ich auch herausgefunden,woran es liegt
<Fuchs> kann sein, dass wir den nicht loggen lassen 
<Fuchs> aber der Kanal hier ist nun wirklich der falsche Ort um zu fragen :) 
<daniel__> hab nur neben gefragt und hab auch neben an (ubuntu+1) gefragt ;-)
<KnechtR> hat jemand von euch ein hp mini 110 oder ein samsung nc10?
<daniel__> ich leider nicht
<serenity> ,metafrage?
<shetlandpony> Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<daniel__> lol
<daniel__> wofür es alles Internetseiten gibt
<daniel__> Auch nett: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<bullgard4> daniel__: Es gibt Dutzende "Ratgeber", die "smart questions" einfordern. Man sollte sich einige genau durchlesen. Aber dabei nicht seine eigene kritische Bewertung anschließend vergessen. Da sind oft sehr egoistische Interesssen im Spiel.
<daniel__> Wie meinst du das?
<bullgard4> GParted hat meinen Auftrag, meine Home-Partition nach links zu verschieben und zu vergrößern, erfolgreich beendet: "All operations succesfully completed." Zwischendurch meldete es via 'e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda7': "Pass 5: Checking group summary information: 5 bad blocks." Eine Meldung, daß die 5 fehlerhaften Sektoren repariert bzw. ausgeblendet wurden, gibt es nicht. Darf man trotzdem...
<bullgard4> ...schlußfolgern, daß die 5 fehlerhaften Sektoren repariert bzw. ausgeblendet worden sind?
<bullgard4> daniel__: Stell mal Deine Frage etwas spezifischer und mir speziell im Kanal#ubuntu-de-offtopic. Dann brauche ich nicht so viel zu tippen.
<daniel__> Ich glaub schon, sonst gäb es eine Fehlermeldung wie "konnte nicht repariert/ausgeblendet werden", sofern das Programm es auch automatisch machen sollte(ich kenn e2fsck nicht)
<Fuchs> ,ot? daniel__ 
<shetlandpony> daniel__: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> dankeschoen :) 
<daniel__> Okay, ist ja okay ;-)
<daniel__> Was haltet ihr von seinem Problem?
<manueld> guten abend
<daniel__> nabend
<manueld> ich habe eine datei, auf die noch irgendein prozess zugreift und die datei sperrt
<manueld> wo kann ich sehen, welcher prozess das ist?
<Fuchs> lsof / fuser
<Fuchs> lsof | grep datei   duerfte am schnellsten sein 
<manueld> danke
<Qwertz> N'abend! Ich hab mir eben tor, polipo und torbutton installiert. erst gings nicht, aber es tut wenn ich im terminal polipo starte. aber ich muss das terminal auflassen, damit es weiterläuft. wie kann ich es dazu bringen im hintergrund zu laufen?
<daniel__> ein & dahinter setzen
<Qwertz> ah, klappt. Vielen Dank!
<Fuchs> wird nicht klappen, sobald Du das Terminal schliesst
<Fuchs> & disown 
<daniel__> geht es nicht via den Alt+F2 dialog?
<Qwertz> Fuchs hat recht. Auch dir vielen Dank, jetzt läufts wirklich :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Qwertz> macht das eigentlich sinn unverschlüsselte daten über tor zu senden? ich meine, das geht ja über fremde rechner dann, oder?
<Fuchs> imo  1) unnoetige Redundanz, die 2) sauhlam ist, und allgemein ist das 3) ein Fall fuer #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Qwertz> okay danke
<daniel__> bin off
<KnechtR> Fuchs, unnötige redundanz? lol
<KnechtR> die redundanz dient der verschleierung
<Fuchs> KnechtR: Punkt 3 beachten. 
<KnechtR> das macht 1 und 2 nicht richtiger
<Fuchs> aber den Kanal hier falsch um das zu diskutieren
<Fuchs> in #ubuntu-de-offtopic koennen wir das gerne weiterfuehren, hier sicher nicht
<Qwertz> Qwertzy
<Qwertz> sorry
<OlMightyGreek1> aloha
<OlMightyGreek1> weiß jemand wie ich bei nem synaptic touchpad bildlauf mit 2 fingern aktivieren kann?
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek1: ubuntu version?
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Enabling%20True%20Multitouch ich bin mal dahin, aber damit sollte es gehen
<apollo13> (geht zumindest bei mir)
<OlMightyGreek1> 10.10
<soulrebel> bei ubuntu 10.04: unter system -> Preferred Applications stelle ich Thunderbird als Mailreader ei aber wenn ich bei dem Brief icon oben rechts dan mail wäle startet evolution ... kennt jemand das problem?
<KnechtR> deb sollte heute erscheinen
<Freeway92> nabend
<k1l> soulrebel: tb lässt sich nicht so integrieren
<OlMightyGreek1> apollo13: leider klappt das alles nicht. hab das gsynaptic paket installiert, da kann ich es aktivieren. aber die einstellung hat keinen effekt
<apollo13> OlMightyGreek1: ich sehe nicht dass du rebootet hast
<apollo13> du solltest die links schon lesen und nicht nur klicken und installieren
<OlMightyGreek1> ich hab 2 rechner
<OlMightyGreek1> also ich habe 3 wege: wiki 1 sagt ich soll gsynaptics installieren und in der xorg.conf.d angeben, dass "shmconfig" "on" ist: ergebnis: ich kann alles mögliche einstellen mit gsynaptic. einzig die multitouch option hat keinen effekt
<OlMightyGreek1> wiki 2 sagte ich solle einen eintrag in der xorg.conf.d machen in einer neuen daten "50-touchpad-shm.conf". bringt auch nichts
<OlMightyGreek1> und dein link apollo13... sehe ich gerade... habe ich falsch verstanden hm... was soll ich da genau machen? verstehe ich grad nicht
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-06
<sl33py> abend
<bullgard4> [Dual-boot, maverick] Ich habe meine /home-Partition erfolgreich verschoben und vergrößert und bin auf Grub2 umgestiegen. df -h zeigt nur Linux-Partitionen an. Ist das in Ordnung?
<easyabc> weiß jemand einen guten irc client ?
<easyabc> empathy ist da recht merkwürdig und scheint einige befehle nicht zu kennen (/whois etc)
<ring2> xchat
<tm> easyabc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - ich selbst nutze irssi und habe einige zeit xchat genutzt, beide kann ich empfehlen
<easyabc> thx tm werd ich mir mal anschaun irssi klingt interessant
<tm> easyabc: irssi ist ein consolen irc client
<easyabc> ja, klingt doch nicht schlecht oder :)
<tm> easyabc: mußt du wissen, ich komm damit zurecht und bin sehr zufrieden :)
<easyabc> wieso bist du von xchat auf irssi gewechselt ?
<tm> easyabc: einfach mal ein paar clients installieren und ausprobieren - es zählt nachher eh nur, der client, der dir am besten zusagt ;)
<tm> easyabc: ich hatte mich mit xchat über einen irc bouncer zu einigen irc netzwerken verbunden, der damailige bouncer hatte einige feature nicht, die irssi schon hat, deswegen 
<easyabc> verstehe, nunja ich werde mir erstmal xchat ansehen da GUI danke für deine hilfe =)
<tm> easyabc: kein problem, und schau mal ins wiki zu xchat, da stehen dann auch noch ein paar nützeliche tipps ;)
<easyabc> ja das wiki ist echt klasse :)
<zeitsofa> Hallo ™ "\o 
<tm> guggux herr zeitsofa o/"
<easyabc>  :) sieht schon besser aus
<YankeesFan> !ops
<YankeesFan> !ops
<bullgard4> In welcher Datei steht die Information die Grub2 als Start-Auswahlmenü anzeigt?
<tm> bullgard4: in /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
<Fussel> moin, ich seh n haufen aarbeit auf mich zukommen, nur wegen einer optischen unsauberkeit hier: ich hab rechts am bildschirm ein panel mit uhr und sitzungsanzeige… das eine ist von rechts, das andere von links zu lesen
<Fussel> kann die beiden irgendwie anpassen?
<tm> Fussel: schau mal hier rein, wenns das gnome-panel ist: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gnome_panel - ansnsten würde ich mal nach " gnome-panel+anpassen " googlen
<Fussel> danke tm 
<bullgard4> tm: Klappt. --  Vielen Dank! 
<tm>   cvs update -dP
<tm> bullgard4: ich weiss zwar nicht was klappt, aber ok - es wundert mich weil in der datei steht: # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<sash_> tm: das liegt daran, dass man grub2 immer unterhalb von /etc/grub.d/ in den einzelnen skripten bearbeiten soll.
<sash_> bullgard4: lies http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema, und für deinen Anwendungsfall gerade http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema#Grub-2-mit-Hintergrundbild
<bullgard4> tm: Ich meinte damit, daß ich die benötigten Informationen in der Datei gefunden habe, die ich gesucht hatte.
<tm> bullgard4: ahhh, ok :)
<bullgard4> sash_: Werde ich machen. --  Vielen Dank!
<tm> sash_: es wundert mich nicht, dass in der datei # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE steht, sondern das es geklappt hat... ;)
<sash_> tm: das hätte afaik aber kein update-grub überlebt
<tm> sash_: ach was *g*
<sash_> ich benutz kein grub2, kann also nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, wie man den am Besten konfiguriert und so. Ich hab nur nen großen Hinterkopf-Speicher :)
<tm> sash_: das ist gut zu wissen :)
<bullgard4> Das Banshee-1.8.0-Fenster umfaßt im wesentlichen  3 große Fensterausschnitte: links, rechts oben und rechts unten. Wie nennt Banshee diese 3 Fensterausschnitte?
<caillean_> wie kriegt man die verschlüsselung einer datei in vi wieder weg? ich weiss den schlüssel nicht mehr :(
<caillean_> und andere editoren öffnen sie datei natürlich auch verschlüsselt :(
<ghs1> Guten Morgen ! ich habe erst seit 1 Woche  das Ubuntu 10.10 neu install und hatte bis dahin weder Windows noch Linux.Ich habe schon einiges hin bekommen.Doch nicht alles.Bin ich den hier richtig?
<bullgard4> ghs1: Ja.
<ghs1> bullgard4,  ok Danke
<ghs1> was brauche ich alles um Musik, DVD-Filme u.s.w.? Und um pdf Dateien zu lesen ?
<bullgard4> ghs1: In Deinem ersten Satz fehlt ein Verb. Deshalb ist er nicht zu verstehen. --  Normalerweise installiert ubuntu 10.10 automatisch die nötigen Pakete, um pdf-Dateien zu lesen.
<tm> bullgard4: ich würde jetzt mal sagen, so wie die funktionen der einzelnen fenster sind ( http://www.auftragsbearbeitung-warenwirtschaft-pps.de/p/Handbuch/Grundlagen/Erste-Schritte/ <-- Das Programmfenster ) ansonsten würde ich mal einen GUI Programmierer fragen
<shetlandpony> tm's url: http://tinyurl.com/63fjy5n | Erste Schritte | Handbuch easyWinArt
<ghs1> Musik kann ich ab spielen aber kein DVD Film
<tm> bullgard4: der link ist nur ein einfaches beispiel :)
<caillean_> hat keiner nen tipp für mich?
<bullgard4> caillean_: Ich nicht. vi ist mir zu kryptisch. --  Die meisten Nerds werden wohl noch schlafen.
<caillean_> mist, das muss doch irgendwie zu machen sein 
<tm> ghs1: evtl. fehlen codecs, schau dir mal den artikel an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<ghs1> tm,  ok Danke
<tm> ghs1: np
<bullgard4> ghs1: Was passiert denn, wenn Du auf den Namen einer .pdf-Datei im Nautilus doppelklickst?
<tm> ghs1: und das wäre evtl. noch ganz gut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sash_> caillean_: hoechstwahrscheinlich garnicht. das waere ja auch der sinn der sache, oder?
<caillean_> ja dann muss ich mir die datei irgendwie wieder neu zusammenbasteln 
<sash_> schaut ganz so aus
<caillean_> ja :(
<sash_> ,DVD? ghs1 
<shetlandpony> Sorry sash_, ich weiss nichts ueber DVD, ich verbinde aber 20 Dinge mit DVD. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche DVD' zum suchen nach Informationen
<bullgard4> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem GNOME-Kalender im oberen Panel die Feiertage von Deutschland / Land Berlin) beizubringen?
<sash_> ,codecs? ghs1 
<shetlandpony> ghs1, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ghs1> Ssas DVD Filme anspeien
<ghs1> spielen
<ghs1> shetlandpony,  so einiges war schon install das andere hab ich jetzt install und nun geht es. DVD Filme abspielen und hören.
<tm> ,bot? ghs1 
<shetlandpony> ghs1: ich bin ein bot ;p
<ghs1> ups 
<ghs1> sory
<caillean_> das muss doch für kde eine app geben, dass man zwischen 2 soundkarten auswählen kann ohne asoundrc, weiss da einer was?
<sash_> ghs1: wurde dir das nicht gestern schon etwa 10 mal erklärt=
<ghs1> tm,  na ja hast ja gelesen oder?
<ghs1> sash_,  ja sory!!!
<tm> ghs1: na klar hab ich :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<Frickelpit> caillean_: kann man das nicht in den systemsettings - multimedia?
<caillean_> ich schau da mal Frickelpit 
<ghs1> tm,  was muss ich den noch unbedingt install das alles gut läuft? Auch für den Firefox.
<bullgard4> ghs1: Das mußt Du selbst eintscheiden.
<bullgard4> ghs1: Das mußt Du selbst entscheiden.
<tm> ghs1: die http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras <-- würde ich noch installieren - ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, ich denke das andere wird kommen, wenn du ubuntu benutzt ;)
<bullgard4> ghs1: Deine Bedürfnisse entscheiden sich ja von denen anderer Ubuntu-Benutzer.
<tm> ghs1: und siehe bullgard4 :)
<bullgard4> ghs1: Deine Bedürfnisse unterscheiden sich ja von denen anderer Ubuntu-Benutzer.
<caillean_> Frickelpit: da kann man zwar was auswählen, ber mein usb-headset funktioniert nicht 
<caillean_> *trotzdem
<ghs1> bullgard4,  ich kenne doch die ganzen Programme überhaupt nicht! Und weiß deswegen nicht was ich brauche
<ghs1> oder ich muss mal alle testen
<tm> ghs1: das wird mit der zeit kommen, was es für anwendungen gibt, was du machen möchtest - bevor du pogramme installierst, solltest du evtl. vorher ins ubuntuusers.de wiki schauen - da stehen einen menhe informationen für einsteiger :)
<tm> menge*
<sash_> ghs1: vielleicht solltest du dir und uns einen gefallen tun und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Erste_Schritte lesen :)
<ghs1> tm,  na gut 
<ghs1> sash_,  ok
<Frickelpit> caillean_: hast du phonon in benutzung? http://i.imgur.com/rXr5D.png
<ghs1> ja da hab ich ja ne menge vor. 
<caillean_> ja hab ich Frickelpit 
<caillean_> also ich hatte die asoundrc editiert und dann konnte ich dort halt auswählen, welche soundkarte beutzt wird
<caillean_> aber mir fällt nicht mehr ein, was ich da für ne zeile geschrieben hatte :(
<bullgard4> tm: Ich werde die Banshee-Entwickler wahrscheinlich erst am Montag zur Dienstzeit wieder zu sehen bekommen, wenn sie arbeiten (und nebenbei IRC laufen lassen).
<Frickelpit> caillean_: ok, da kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen, hab hier kein kde
<ghs1> Da wird im internet  geschrieben dass,das Ubuntu sehr einfach wäre. Und hat man es. Doch nun stelle ich fest dass,das Überhaupt nicht der Fall ist!
<bullgard4> ghs1: Aller Anfang ist schwer!
<ghs1> Da muss man ja erst Linux Studieren 
<caillean_> trotzdem hx Frickelpit :)
<frub12112> schritt für schritt lernt man dazu. das geht schneller als man denkt und es lohnt sich
<ghs1> frub12112,  Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr
<ghs1> na  ja aber so schnell gebe ich nicht auf!
 * ghs1 hat sogar schon das compiz hin bekommen ganz alleine
<tm> ghs1: wenn du über ubuntu im allgemeinen reden/schreiben möchtest, ist der support channel nicht geeignet dafür, dafür sollte man den #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel joinen/betreten ;)
<ghs1> tm,  nein war nur mal ne kurze info kommt nicht noch mal vor
<tm> ghs1: ist nur ein hinweis, es kann halt ziemlich schnell offtopic in einem support channel werden :/
<ghs1> tm,  Ist das Programm acobad das richtige für pdf?
<sash_> ghs1: nutz doch das wiki, dafür ist es da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<sash_> es hat für die meisten deiner aktuellen fragen die richtigen antworten parat
<tm> ghs1: ich denke nicht dass das programm "acobad" fürzum betrachten von pdf dateien ist, wenn du acrobat-reader du meinst, kann ich dir dazu nichts schreiben, weil ich den nicht nutze: ich nutze zum betrachten von pdf dateien: evince
<tm> -für*
<caillean_> Frickelpit: ich hab einfach ne neue asoundrc angelegt :)
<ghs1> sash_,  ja für was gibt es euch denn dann? wenn ich immer auf das wiki verwiesen werde.
<ghs1> tm,  ok
<Frickelpit> caillean_: :D wie einfach
<sash_> ghs1: nicht um alltaegliche anfaengerfragen zu beantworten. jedenfalls in der regel nicht
<caillean_> joah besser als da in den systemsettings rumzufummeln
<sash_> The-Compiler: hilfe zur selbsthilfe :)
<sash_> The-Compiler: tabfail, sorry
<sash_> ghs1: hilfe zur selbsthilfe :)
<ghs1> sash_,  ok dann bin ich hier doch falsch! Aber dennoch danke!
<sash_> und im wiki ist wirklich oft einiges sehr gut erklaert.
<sash_> ghs1: nein, bist du nicht
<sash_> aber du musst auch selbst etwas tun. wenn du zum beispiel einen wikiartikel gelesen hast und trotzdem etwas nicht verstehst, hinbekommst, dann frag uns
<serenity> und gerade bei den Anfängerfragen ist es auf Dauer sehr ermüdend wenn man sie immer wieder im Detail beantworten muss. Daher wurden sie im Wiki niedergeschrieben.
<ghs1> sash_,  wie hast du den als Anfänger angefangen? Hast Du schon damals alles gewusst
<tm> ghs1: deine frage wäre z. b. was für den offtopic channel :)
<ghs1> hm
<sash_> ghs1: nein, ich habne sehr viel gelesen
<nabda> hallo
<serenity> hi nabda
<nabda> bin ein neuling auf diesem gebiet, teste nur bisl rum. 
<dreamon> nabda, Ich bin auch neuling seit ca. 2Jahren.. und lerne immer noch .. ständig..
<_d4vid> guten Morgen
<_d4vid> wer nutzt das neue gnome3 wer kann mir dabei helfen es zu installieren?
<bullgard4> _d4vid: Wahrscheinlich ist Deine Frage besser aufgehoben in #ubuntu-de+1
<_d4vid> merci
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: ich erinnere mich grad nicht, ob du oder LupusE das war, der schon mal ab und zu Groupware testet. Bin gestern auf obm gestossen. Habs noch nicht getestet, sieht aber sehr interessant aus. Vor allem die zukuenftigen Features. Und der Kalender sieht super aus. So als kleiner Tipp am Rande :)
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: ist LupusE
<sash_> ok :)
<nabda> suche deutschen chat? 
<serenity> gefunden
<bullgard4> nabda: Wie meinst Du das?
<nabda> einen deutschsprachigen 
<serenity> Deutsch sprechen wir hier, ja
<nabda> vllt. einen der für anfänger mit xchat ist
<bullgard4> nabda: Hier ist ein deutschsprachiger Kanal zur Hilfe für Ubuntu-Probleme. Bitte suche den Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic auf.
<nabda> thx
<ghs1> Ich habe mir ja gestern Abend das Thema von Ubuntu Satanic gemacht. Und so weit alles hin bekommen auch das mit dem gdm. Nun meine Frage wie kann ich den ein neues gdn Thema dahin install ? Die neue Datei habe ich schon.
<sash_> ghs1: genau so wie du es gestern abend gemacht hast wahrscheinlich
<ghs1> Auch habe ich den extra link da für ein gegeben. doch wenn ich auf install drücke kommt. das ich keine berechtigung habe
<ghs1> Ich melde mich ab dann kommt das Thema Fenster und da meine ich
<ghs1> Und mit dem gdm2setup geht das auch nicht.
<ghs1> Was kann ich noch versuchen?
<ghs1> Auch in dem wiki da zu komme ich nicht weiter.
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> wenn ich eine .pps-Datei öffne, wird die mit OpenOfficePresentation geöffnet und aber immer automatisch in den Vollbildmodus gebracht. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm wenn dann wenigstens dort auch alles dargestellt würde. Leider fehlen auf manchen Unterseiten dann aber am unteren Rand zB. ein halber Satz. Weiß jemand Abhilfe?
<Guschtel> jokrebel: jo. mit powerpoint nach pdf konvertieren und dann anzeigen
<jokrebel> Guschtel: Und wenn ich kein Powerpoint habe? Wär ja schon zufrieden, wenn ich das _ohne_ Vollbild starten könnte und dann jede Folie einzeln betrachten. Aber selbst das will mir nicht gelingen.
<Guschtel> jokrebel: geht soweit ich weiss nicht, das ist nen präsentationscontainer, der geht mit ppw auch nur als präsentation auf
<Guschtel> ppt
<Fuchs> jokrebel: umbenennen. Dann geht er nicht automatisch in den Praesentationsmodus. 
<jokrebel> Fuchs: einfach aus pps ppt machen, oder wie?
<Fuchs> ja
<jokrebel> Danke! Manchmal ist das Einfache einfach _zu_ nah.   ;-)
<wibi> morgen
<wibi> kurze frage wegen patizionierung bei neuinstalation
<wibi> hab 2 1 tb platten welche ich im raid unter 10.4 lts laufen lassen wil
<wibi> 15gb primär 2 gb swap  beim rest weis ich nicht ob komplet home oder lieber nur so 100gb home rest seperate partitionen ob das sin macht
<wibi> sprich 15 GB /  | 2 gb swap | 983 GB /home oder  15 /  | 2 gb swap | 83 /home |400 GB sda4 |300 GB sda5 | 200 GB sda6
<wibi> was würdet ihr unter lts empfelen
<tm> wibi: das kannste halten wie nen dachdecker, ich nutze keine seperate home, ich nutze z. b. daten partitionen und binde die entsprechend meinen vorstellungen ein
<tm> wibi: aber jeder geht da wohl anders vor :)
<wibi> tm datenpartitionen ?
<wibi> naja mir stellt sich die frage geschwndigkeitsnachteil bei mehrern partition oder nicht
<wibi> aus windowszeten bin ich gewohnt leber verteit
<wibi> wolte dann die 200 zb in  /home/worcspace mounten usw
<wibi> weis halt nur nicht ob es sinn macht
<tm> wibi: jooo, musiksammlung, videothek, wichtige dokumente, vm-images, etc pp. - ich kenn dein raid nicht, ich bin mit der leistungs meines pc zufrieden ;)
<tm> -s
<wibi> unabhängig vom raid ist halt die frage gesplittet oder als eine platte
<jokrebel> cu
<Kebap23> hi, ich bin per ssh zu ubuntu verbunden, wie kann ich jetzt ein verzeichnis runterladen?
<beaver74> Kebap23, scp ist das Werkzeug was du suchst
<Chrisomator> Kebap23, benutzt du windows oder ubuntu?
<Kebap23> momentan win xp, bin per putty drin
<Chrisomator> dann hol dir das programm winscp
<dAnjou> Kebap23: putty hat nen scp tool an bord, soweit ich weiß
<Chrisomator> damit kannst du den server so wie einen ftp server behandeln nur halt über ssh
<dAnjou> Kebap23: wenn du per ssh auf dem rechner bist, kannst du von dem nichts *ziehen*
<dAnjou> Kebap23: je nachdem wie dein setup is, könntest du auch dateien über IRC, über nen temporären webserver o.ä. austauschen
<brot> Kebap23: nimm WinSCP, das ist ne echt feine software dafür.
<dAnjou> jo, winscp wird wohl das einfachste sein
<Kebap23> winscp sieht sehr gut aus, vielen dank :)
<beaver74> Kebap23, in der Grundkonfiguration vom sshd und den Dateisystemrechten kannst du vorerst nur Daten in dein aktuelles /home Verzeichnis kopieren
<bekks> Und mindestens auch nach /tmp
<wibi> nochmal die frage 15 GB /  | 2 gb swap | 983 GB /home oder  15 /  | 2 gb swap | 83 /home |400 GB sda4 |300 GB sda5 | was ist sinfoller
<bekks> Das ist keine Frage.
<bekks> 128M swap | 2 gb swap | 20 GB / | 10 GB /home | Rest /daten
<wibi> geht ums tema sichern und geschwindigkeit
<wibi> hab circe 400 gb datn die ch meist nur arschvire und ale jubeljare zugreife
<bekks> Spielt alles keine Rolle.
<bekks> Bitte gib Dir Mühe, einigermaßen verständlich zu schreiben.
<wibi> ok
<wibi> wiso 128 und 2 gb swap?
<bekks> Weil /boot sinnvollerweise separiert sein sollte und weil die 2GB swap von DIR kamen.
<wibi> aso ok 
<MopedHeinz> moin
<MopedHeinz> hat es bekannte nachteile, wenn ich ein software-raid direct auf die devices setze und nicht auf vorher angelegte partitionen?
<bekks> Nein.
<MopedHeinz> direct..*g
<bekks> Ein Softwareraid hat aber bekannte Nachteile.
<MopedHeinz> auch bei 4k platten sollte es doch kein problem sein, oder? beginnt dann ja quasi bei sektor 1
<bekks> Die Blockgröße spielt keine Rolle - es bleibt ein Softwareraid.
<apricot> ich suche eine 'Telefonsoftware' zum telefonieren über analoge Tel.-Leitung (Modem) --Telefonbücher/Fax/...
<bekks> Telefonieren mit einem Modem? :D
<apricot> ja ... hab ne Flatrate von Unitymedia
<apricot> Kabel - mit analog Telefon Flat
<apricot> muss viel telenieren. Am Besten also mit bluetooth headset und Anbindung von vielen tools (Azfzeichnung...Rückruf...)
<bekks> Gibts nicht. :)
<apricot> schad
<bekks> Du möchtest sowas wie SIP einsetzen.
<apricot> das hört sich aber seher apodiktisch an
<apricot> nein KEIN Sip
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<apricot> weil ich ne analoge Flatrate hab !
<bekks> Fehlkauf, würde ich sagen. :)
<apricot> lies einfach mal oben !
<bekks> Hör mal auf zu plenken...
<bekks> ,plenken? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot, Plenken ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<tm> apricot: kauf dir nen felefon und stecks ins kabelmodem rein (line-IN) :)
<apricot> anscheinend hört keiner zu. Ich hab ne analoge Flat und muss viel telefonieren (beruflich)
<apricot> da möchte ich den PC nutzen zum Telefonmanagement
<tm> apricot: schau mal was ein modem ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modem
<apricot> tm, willste mich veräppeln ?
<apricot> solch dumme Kommentare hab ich aber hier nicht erwartet
<tm> apricot: nein, durchaus nicht :)
<tm> apricot: ein bissle netter :)
<apricot> wer ich oder du ?
<tm> apricot: und stichwort wäre VoIP: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VoIP
<apricot> vestehst Du keine deutsche Sprache, oder drück ich mich so undeutlich aus ?
<tm> apricot: du, ich sehe bei mir keine unfreundlichkeit - wenn du das als verarsche auffasst, dafür kann ich nichts - siehe die beiden wiki links 
<tm> ,regeln? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot: Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie.
<apricot> was ein Modem ist weiß ich und was VOIP ist auch.. da brauch ich keine Nachhilfe
<dreamon> Meist bin ich per Wlan online. Wenn ich größere Daten im internen Lan verschiebe.. dann schließ ich immer LAN kabel an. Es kommt in letzter Zeit immer öfters vor, das dieses nicht mehr verbunden wird.. muß neu booten, dann erkennt er das Kabel wieder. 
<tm> apricot: dann dann ist doch alles geklärt :)
<dAnjou> apricot: komm mal runter. DU brauchst hilfe, und hier helfen alle freiwilig.
<dAnjou> denk mal drüber nach
<tm> dAnjou: der ist schon weg :P
<dAnjou> hmm, hätte er sowas gebraucht? http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/Weitere/FRITZ_Card_PCI/index.php
<dAnjou> ich versteh nämlich den term "analoge telefonflat" ncih
<dAnjou> *nich
<tm> weil unitymedia soweit ich weiss, keine isdn leistung bereitstellt :), aber das ist ein thema für offtopic :)
<k1l> analog wie "nicht isdn"
<dreamon> ifconfig zeigt mir keine LAN-Karte an.(Wlan ist da) Ist das normal wenn er keine LAN-Karte findet?  -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333036/
<lenzy> kann mir jemand sagen, was hier falsch ist? find . -type f -name \*x86_64.pkg.tar.xz -exec mv {} ./archusers/x86_64 + (fehler: fehlendes argument für -exec)
<tm> dreamon: versuch mal mit ifconfig -a
<dAnjou> lenzy: blind geraten -> probier mal "{}"
<lenzy> dAnjou: steht doch da
<dAnjou> lenzy: mit ""
<lenzy> isses leider auch ned
<k1l> erkenne ich da etwa eine arch frage?
<tm> lenzy: wie wäre es mit dem channel ##bash-de 
<dreamon> tm, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333038/ -> nun ist eth8 da.. Das Verbindungssymbol sagt aber "Kabelnetzwerke nicht verbunden" so ebbas.
<lenzy> k1l: naja das problem is auf nem ubuntu rechner
<dAnjou> lenzy: dir is klar, was das + dahinten macht? (mir nämlich nich) evtl. musst du das escapen
<tm> dreamon: wieso bei dir eine eth8 steht kann ich dir nicht sagen, evtl. mal eine udev regel angelegt oder da passt eine drauf
<dreamon> tm, mit udev hab ich mich nur einmal beschäftigt.. wegen backups.. einfach anstecken und es läuft los.. aber sonst. .nee
<Fuchs> sudo $EDITOR /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-net.rules
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333042/
<apricot> so .. ich war im Keler zum fluchen :)
<apricot> Kller
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja, eben
<beaver74> apricot, Keller? :)
<Fuchs> dreamon: da ist eine Liste von Geraeten, die an Deinem System sind / schon mal an Deinem System waren, mit entsprechender Bezeichnung, damit die immer braav gleich bleibt 
<splashote> hi, ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen. wahrscheinlich weil auf dem wurzelverzeichnis kein platz mehr ist. hänge jetzt beim GDM fest. wie komme ich in die shell und wie kann ich platz schaffen? danke
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich ich ich.. ähm.. hab da nix gemacht.
<apricot> benau :)
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn sie Dir nicht gefaellt, dann kannst Du sie anpassen. 
<beaver74> :)
<bekks> splashote: Rechner mit Magic-SysRQ ausmachen, Livecd einlegen und Platz schaffen.
<bekks> .sysrq? splashote 
<bekks> ,sysrq? splashote 
<shetlandpony> splashote: Die SysRQ-Taste findet man auf der normalen Tastatur als Zweitbelegung auf der Taste Druck. Je nach Tastatur muss man zum Erreichen von "S-Abf" zusaetzlich Alt oder bei Notebooks teilweise auch Fn druecken. Fuer den Magic-SysRQ muss man aber immer Alt + Druck druecken, egal wie die "tatsaechliche" Belegung ist! mehr dazu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRq [sysreq]
<dreamon> Fuchs, ja, ich hab bestimmt schon mal usb/lan adapter als ersatz für die nicht funktionierende lan verbindung genommen. Aber es macht mir ja nichts aus das es eth8 heißt.. sondern das es nicht geht.
<dreamon> Fuchs, Sprich wenn ich kabel drin hab, wir es nicht erkannt. Fahre kiste neu hoch.. geht es.. 
<apricot> noch mal in Ruhe: Ich hab Unitymedia-Kabelanschluss + analoge Telefon-Flatrate. Die möchte ich mit Telefonmanagement aus dem PC nutzen (headset/Aufzeichnung/Datenbank...)
<Fuchs> dreamon: dann wuerde ich die die Datei da mal irgendwohin verschieben, dann mit lspci mal schauen, was das fuer eine Karte ist, und dann den passenden Treiber dafuer suchen
 * Fuchs widmet sich nun wieder seinen Buechern.
<apricot> Unitymedia macht zwar auch im Endeffekt VOIP, aber die SIP-Daten geben sie nicht raus
<dreamon> Fuchs, ok, danke
<apricot> also will ich ein Modem installieren, ans Kabelmodem anschließen und ne Telefon-software instalieren
<splashote1> ok, bin in der shell, nun muss ich noch versuchen platz auf / zu machen
<k1l> apricot: warum kaufst du keine analoge telefon karte und machst es darüber?
<bekks> splashote: schau mal nach, ob / wirklich voll ist.
<apricot> hab ich doch gesagt: Modem installieren ! Damit mein ich ne Faxmodem-Karte
<tm> apricot: hier wäre mal fax software für ein analoges Modem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Analog_faxen
<k1l> apricot: du sagst anscheinen ganz andere sachen, als du meinst
<apricot> nö
<tm> apricot: einfach mal ins wiki schauen ;)
<apricot> danke, tm
<splashote1> bekks: ja, df -h sagt 100% in use. hatte die letzten tage immer schon warnungen, es aber nur halbherzig verfolgt
<apricot> k1l, was hast du denn verstanden ?
<bekks> ,plenken? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot, Plenken ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<splashote1> will gerade /var/log leeren, nun fragt er bei jeder datei ob er sie löschen soll. gibts da ne antwort "ja, alle"?
<splashote1> habs
<splashote1> hat noch jemand nen tipp wie ich auf / platz schaffe? danke
<tm> splashote1: sudo apt-get clean / autoclean / autoremove
<k1l> aber dafür müsste er chroot benutzen
<splashote1> ok, was ist mit /var/backup kann ich den inhalt bedenkenlos löschen?
<splashote1> habe sudo du -chx --max-depth=2 / | sort | less durchlaufen lassen. wie komme ich nun aus der liste raus? strg+c will nicht
<k1l> q
<splashote1> k1l: danke
<tm> k1l: ahhh, das hatte ich nicht mitbekommen :)
<splashote1> hat nochmal jemand nen tipp wie ich auf / platz schaffen kann, habe 13GB die zu 100% belegt sind, irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht
<Frickelpit> splashote1: sudo du -h --max-depth=1 / 2>/dev/null
<Frickelpit> und dann einzeln alles abgrasen
<tm> splashote1: ich würde im verzeichnis /var/cache/apt/archives/ - nur die deb pakete löschen! (nur die deb-packages)
<Frickelpit> tm: dafür würde ich apt-get clean nutzen
<splashote1> apt-get clean, autoclean und autoremove hab ich schon gemacht
<tm> Frickelpit: hab ich eben auch geschrieben, dazu muß der jung aber ne chroot aufrufen ;)
<Frickelpit> tm: und? wo ist das problem?
<tm> und nur die deb packages, das macht nichts - wenn die nicht da sind, werden die nachgeladen :)
<tm> Frickelpit: sagte ich dass da ein problem sei?
<Frickelpit> tm: nö aber es klang so. ;)[/ot]
<splashote1> ok, 5,2g in /usr, 1,9 g /var /, 4g in /media <_ das irritiert mich: habe nicht gemounted.. kann das nicht der fehler sein?
<tm> splashote1: dann schau doch nach was in /media liegt
<Frickelpit> splashote1: erweitere den befehl für /media
<splashote1> Frickelpit: den du ? die einzelnen ordner (mit namen meiner sonst gemounteten platten) haben alle 4k, /media aber 4g, ls -h zeit nichts auffälliges
<splashote1> kann ich nicht einfach alles löschen? ;)
<Frickelpit> splashote1: es ist dein system
<tm> *g*
<splashote1> aber erstellt er die ordner dort dann nicht einfach wieder beim mounten? 
<splashote1> ah, habe den übeltäter
<splashote1> in einem ordner hat backintime wohl nen backup erstellt ohne dass die platte angeschlossen wäre... nun gut. vielen dank für die hilfe!!
<splashote1> eine letzte sache: wie kann ich jetzt aus der shell heraus gnome starten?
<Frickelpit> aus welcher shell?
<Frickelpit> tty?
<zitrone> ist quakelive.com down, oder liegt es an meiner hosts datei etc ?
<Frickelpit> ,ot? zitrone
<shetlandpony> zitrone: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<splashote1> aus der wo ich mit strg+alt+F1 lande?
<Frickelpit> splashote1: als user startx eintippen oder mit strg+alt+f7 schauen, ob X noch läuft
<splashote1> Frickelpit: danke dir! schönen tag allerseits
<heg> zitrone: http://www.isup.me/
<Oliver1> Hallo zuammen.
<Oliver1> ich würde gerne ein USB-Gerät in meine virtuelle Maschine (VB) einbinden. Seit der neuen Version (3.2) geht das nicht mehr. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<Frickelpit> Oliver1: vbox in der neusten version ist bei 4.0.2 afaik
<bekks> Die aktuelle Version ist 4.0.2, und das funktioniert wunderbar.
<k1l> bei der puel version :)
<bekks> Ab 4.0 gibts keine PUEL Version mehr :)
<Oliver1> ja, das habe ich versucht, jedoch klappte das nicht und ich habe wieder 3.2 draufgespielt...
<Oliver1> PUEL? Was ist das?
<bekks> Alle closed source Teile werden mit dem Extension Pack eingespielt.
<k1l> kk, dann nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil :)
<bekks> Oliver1: "Klappt nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<Oliver1> naja...., ich wüßte es in dem Fall nicht anders zu beschrieben. Bei einer der älteren Versionen habe ich ein USB- Gerät eingesteckt und dann wurde es auch erkannt und ich konnte es in VB einspielen.
<bekks> ,wf? Oliver1 
<shetlandpony> Oliver1: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Oliver1> vielleicht sollte ich eine noch ältere Version nehmen?
<Oliver1> ach so
<bekks> Nein, du sollst die 4.0.2 nehmen.
<Oliver1> ok
<hans123> hi!
<Oliver1> ok, dann mache ich das gerade
<hans123> what are your policies re inclusion of packages into your official repos?
<bekks> ,german? hans123 
<shetlandpony> hans123: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<hans123> If we have a functional .deb, how can we get it included int o ubuntu?
<hans123> bekks: yes
<hans123> ups
<hans123> achso
<hans123> ja
<hans123> hab's gar nicht mitbekommen, dass ich automatischen in -de gelandet bin
<hans123> soll ich die Frage nochmal neuformulieren?
<tm> Oliver1: wenn du die vb close version (mit usb unterstützung) hast, könntest das ausprobieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Probleml%C3%B6sung#USB-Geraete-koennen-nicht-eingebunden-werden
<shetlandpony> tm's url: http://tinyurl.com/ca7mp8 | VirtualBox/Problemlösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<tm> danke mausi :)
<srtu> hans123, du hast das schon in debian gefragt, und wenns in debian ist, landet es auch in ubuntu ;-)
<hans123> ja, hab ich
<hans123> danke
<srtu> den umgekehrten weg wäre mir neu
<hans123> wie lange danach ist das dann in ubuntu?
<hans123> sofort?
<k1l> sobald du auf den enter knopf drückst
<srtu> aber wie dir drüben schon gesagt wurde, du musst erstmal dafür sorgen das du nur eine Lizens hast, net mehrere die sich teilweise widersprechen
<Oliver1> vielen dank, ich werde es gleich mal versuchen
<srtu> also am besten einfach unter die GPL
<_iron> für debian sollte es im besten fall die GPL sein
<hans123> woher nehmt Ihr die Infor, dass GPL und BSD-License nicht kombiniert  werden können?
<hans123> FSF und OSI sehen die nämlich als kompatibel an
<bekks> Kompatibel != kein Widerspruch. :)
<k1l> hans123: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_f%C3%BCr_Universe_vorschlagen  alles andere bitte im offtopic
<i_ron> k1l: kool das wiki wächst ja unglaublich
<raik> hiii :)
<srtu> was für n programm haste eigentlich geschrieben hans?
<hans123> ich kann die Lizenzen der einzelnen Komponenten ja nicht einfach ändern. Deshalb wär mir ein link ganz nett, der sagt, dass die nicht vereinbar sind, und was vereinbar ist 
<srtu> mh frag das am besten nochmal unter debian-de, vielleicht ist da ja ein lizenz guru
<hans123> mach ich, danke
<kblin> moin
<KojiroAK> kblin: moin
<kblin> kann ich von 'nem 64bit-system aus ein 32bit-ubuntu debootstrappen, das dann auf 'nem anderen rechner bootet?
<kblin> ich hab 'nen alten laptop der kein CD-laufwerk mehr hat, und ich würde gerne das gefuddel mit bootp/pxeboot umgehen
<bekks> Ja.
<kblin> wie bekomme ich grub in den bootsektor dabei?
<bekks> Dur die Installation von Grub auf dem Bootsektor?
<kblin> bekks: dann chroote ich am besten auf die externe platte und lasse die 32bit-version von grub-install laufen, oder?
<bekks> Du machst das alles aus einem chroot heraus, was dann 32bit ist, ja.
<dreamon> Meine Fensterrahmen sind mal wieder weg, nach einem Reboot. Compiz ist aber Fensterdekor aktiviert. Wenn ich die Zeile -> gtk-window-decorator --replace -> eingebe ist er wieder da. Wie bekomm ich das hin, das es beim Neustart auch so ist?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: was steht im ccsm bei dir unter "Fensterdekoration - Kommando"?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, genau die Zeile! (siehe Oben)
<Frickelpit> dreamon: bei mir steht /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<dreamon> aha.. ok, werf ich mal rein.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Bei dir ist kein --replace dabei?
<Frickelpit> nein
<dreamon> ok, ich machma einen reboot.. schaun ..
<bekks> NEIN.
<dreamon> bekks, sondern?
<bekks> Für sowas muss man nicht rebooten - sondern nur X neustarten.
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows :)
<dreamon> abmelden und anmelden reicht?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<dreamon> ok, merci
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke für den Tip! Alles wieder sauber da. Frag mich nur warum da was anderes drin stand. 
<aaaf> hi, xapian eats all my cpu, can i disable it via http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6743716&postcount=2 without severe negative effects?
<aaaf> all package management is done via apt-get not via synaptic
<Frickelpit> ,german? aaaf
<shetlandpony> aaaf: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<aaaf> Frickelpit ups
<aaaf> xapian verbraucht meine komplette cpu, ist es sinnvoll es so abzuschalten: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6743716&postcount=2
<aaaf> jetzt bin ich schon extra nach ubuntu.de gegangen un rede doch englisch :D
<aaaf> oder ist http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9304431#post9304431 besser?
<aaaf> weil bei einem update wuerde doch /etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index einfach wieder ueberschrieben werden, oder?
<laire_> Hallo
<laire_> Ich habe ein Problem mit crontab, und zwar führt er den eingtragenen cron job scheinabr nicht aus
<laire_> crontab -l gibt mir folgende ausgabe:
<laire_> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<laire_> */1 * * * * /home/laire/bin/background.sh
<bekks> ls -lha /home/laire/bin/background.sh sagt was?
<laire_> wenn ich in der konsole  /home/laire/bin/background.sh eingebe wird die datei auch ausgeführt
<laire_> bekks: -rwxr-xr-x 1 laire laire 31 2011-02-06 15:30 /home/laire/bin/background.sh
<bekks> Warum will man jede Minute dasselbe Script ausführen?
<bekks> Was tut das Ding denn?
<laire_> eigentlich jede stunde, aber zum testen habe ich auf jede minute gesetzt
<Robert_Zenz> laire_, irr ich mich oder hast du da einen Schrägstrich zu viel drin, bei der Zeit?
<bekks> Robert_Zenz: Du irrst.
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, ah, schon gesehen...bin wieder still. ;)
<laire_> hat crontab irgendwo eine log datei? damit ich evtl ne fehler nachvollziehen kann? läuft crontab überhaupt standart mäßig?
<laire_> ist heute mein erster tag mit linux
<bekks> ,standard? laire_ 
<shetlandpony> laire_: es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<bekks> Was tut dein Script denn jede Stunde?
<laire_> es erneuert ein hintergrund bild, es funktioniert auch wenn ich es direkt aus der konsole starte
<Fuchs> vermutlich fehlt dem einfach die eine oder andere Variable, wie etwa $DISPLAY 
<Fuchs> was sich ziemlich einfach debuggen lassen wuerde, wenn man in dem Skript ein wenig Debugausgaben (env zum Beispiel, plus stdout und stderr der aufgerufen Befehle) in eine Textdatei schreiben laesst
<laire_> Fuchs beim cronjob?
<Fuchs> ja, beim cronjob
<laire_> weil das script selber funktioniert ja
<Fuchs> eben deswegen
<laire_> wie gesagt meine rster tag mit linux
<Robert_Zenz> Werden crons nicht Standardmäßig als root ausgeführt?
<laire_> ich suche ja schon nach einer log datei von crontab
<Fuchs> Du kannst ja mal Anfangen da im Skript debugausgaben in eine Datei schreiben zu lassen, dann ist sicher schon mal ein Hinweis da, ob das Skript aufgerufen wird 
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 lädt wieder und wieder eine bestimmte Podcastdatei herunter und überschreibt dabei die alte Datei. Was läuft hier falsch?
<Fuchs> laire_: ist das dann nicht ein etwas ehrgeiziges Projekt fuer den ersten Tag? Wie dem auch sei, usercrons werden defaultmaessig nicht geloggt 
<Fuchs> laire_: mit   &>> dateiname   hinter einem Befehl kannst Du dessen Ausgabe hinten an die Datei  dateiname anhaengen, das sollte fuer den Anfang helfen
<laire_> Fuchs: hm das ist blöd, also muss ich jetzt rausfinden wie ich mit einer batch datei text in eine andere datei schreibe?
<Fuchs> laire_: also Du machst halt ein    befehl &>> /home/deinuser/debug.txt   in dem Skript und schaust dann mal diese Datei an
<laire_> das trage ich dann ein und sehe ob es überhaupt läuft
<Fuchs> laire_: wie oben beschrieben
<Fuchs> richtig
<Fuchs> > leitet stdout (Standardausgabe) um, &> leitet stdout und stderr (Fehlerausgabe) um, 
<Fuchs> >> sagt: ueberschreib die Datei nicht, sondern haeng hinten an
<Fuchs> also packst Du das mal hinter Deine Befehle, und machst oben noch ein    env  >> dateiname
<Fuchs> das packt die Ausgabe von env  (alle Umgabungsvariablen ausgeben) in die Datei. 
<laire_> Fuchs: ich versuche mal ob ich das richtig verstanden habe
<laire_> vor das #!/bin/bash oder danach
<Fuchs> nach. Die erste Zeile ist der Interpreter
<Fuchs> Du willst ggf. noch ein wenig nach bin-bash.de 
<laire_> also so: #!/bin/bash
<laire_> &>> /home/laire/debug.txt
<laire_> Befehl
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> das &>> hinter jeden Befehl. 
<laire_> ah ok, als ist das nciht global gültig sondern muss jedem befehl gesagt werden
<Fuchs> richtig
<laire_> ok, ich habe die datei jetzt zweimal per hand gestartet und er trägt es ein
<laire_> jetzt 2 minuten warten und gucken ob weitere einträge dazu kommen
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, oben (nach dem #!/bin/bash) noch ein  env >> dateiname 
<Fuchs> das duerfte die wichtigste Information sein
<Fuchs> und vielleicht noch ein  whoami >> dateiname 
<Fuchs> das duerfte die zweitwichtigste sein 
<laire_> mit dateinamen meinst du was?
<Fuchs> dann siehst Du, als wer mit welchen Variablen das Skript ausgefuehrt worden ist. Wenn Du Glueck hast, dann gibt schon der Befehl zum Wallpaper aendern eine Fehlermeldung aus, dann brauchst Du das nicht. Wenn Du Pech hast, dann nicht, dann brauchst Du das zur Problemanalyse 
<Fuchs> einen Dateinamen. 
<Fuchs> /home/laire/debug.txt meinetwegen
<laire_> achso ok
<Fuchs> wenn er die nicht schreibt, dann  1) laeuft das Skript / der job entweder gar nicht erst oder  2) er darf da nicht hinschreiben
<Fuchs> um dann noch 2) auszuschliessen schreibst Du nach /tmp/debug.txt 
<Fuchs> da darf naemlich jeder schreiben
<Fuchs> und ich bin nun weg, viel Erfolg. 
<laire_> danke fuchs
<wal3> hallo. ich will als anderer user einen client starten, der X benutzt. warum geht es nur mit "xhost +" nicht mit "xhost +localhost"?
<wal3> ich mache: su - user. DISPLAY=:0.0 programm
<bekks> Weil das Ding nicht auf localhost läuft.
<bekks> xhost +NameDesRechnes sollte helfen.
<wal3> $ hostname 
<wal3> localhost
<wal3> :)
<bekks> Dann behaupte ich mal, dass dein DNS am Teller dreht.
<wal3> thx
 * apollo13 mag dafür sux, transferiert die x credentials ohne dass man groß nachdenken muss
 * bekks macht sowas immer mit ssh -CX :)
<apollo13> am selben rechner?
<bekks> 13Klar, wieso denn nicht?
<bekks> Da muss ich nicht mit xhost und der Display-Variablen herumhampeln
<apollo13> find ich overkill :þ
<bekks> Wieso? :)
<coldjack> http://avunculo.bplaced.net/upload/i/e1fec86b4bff.png kann mir da jemand helfen?
<coldjack> ich nutze google chrome und irgendwie habe ich gerade diese schwarze leiste entdeckt!
<coldjack> nutze das gtk style
<bekks> coldjack: Lade das Zeug SO hoch, dass wir nicht deine Zugangsdaten brauchen, um das Bild zu sehen.
<coldjack> sorry vergessen das da ftp pw drauf ist=)
<coldjack> lads eben nochmal hoch
<coldjack> http://img163.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotopi.png/
<coldjack> so ist es besser
<coldjack> kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen
<bekks> Was für eine schwarze Leiste?
<tm> die hinter dem plus? *g*
<tm> ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die 100% schwarz is :)
<bekks> Ah - der Hintergrund des Bereichs, in dem Tabs angezeigt werden.
<coldjack> ja genau
<coldjack> und die ist eben nur bei dem gtk theme
<coldjack> ich werde mir jetzt einfach ein neues aussuchen
<igi_> hy
<laire_> Hallo, ich habe das Problem, das anscheinend mein Cron nicht arbeitet
<igi_> kann mir wer sagen wie oder wo man die Sprache ändern kann?
<laire_> ich habe folgendes in der cron tabelle: 1 * * * * /home/laire/bin/test.sh
<laire_> wenn ich die datei per hand ausführe geht es
<laire_> also per terminal
<KojiroAK> igi_: System -> Sprachunterstützung.
<igi_> upps danke hab ich übersehen 
<bekks> laire_: Hast Du das alles mit der Datei und den kompletten Ausgaben getestet, so wie heute nachmittag vorgeschlagen?
<KojiroAK> igi_: Null problemo.
<laire_> ja, es kommen keine einträge in debug.txt
<laire_> mom gleich wieder da will noch was testen
<bekks> Hast Du dein Script denn überhaupt so modifiziert, dass Einträge erzeugt werden würden?
<igi_> und weg isa XD
<laire_> So, jetzt noch mal mein Problem im Detail. Mein Cron will nicht so wie es soll. Wenn ich crontab -l eingebe bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:
<laire_>  # m h  dom mon dow   command
<laire_> 1 * * * * /home/laire/bin/test.sh
<laire_>  wenn ich der konsole /home/laire/bin/test.sh eingebe wird die Datei ausgeführt, der pfad ist also richtig. Die Datei beinhaltet nur einige Zeilen zum Testen: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/28465. Wenn die Datei per Konsole eingegebn wird, funktioniert Sie einwandfrei, daher glaube ich das der Fehler eher irgendwo bei Cron liegt.
<bekks> 0206 183239 < bekks> laire_: Hast Du das alles mit der Datei und den kompletten Ausgaben getestet, so wie heute  nachmittag vorgeschlagen?
<laire_> bekks: ja
<bekks> 0206 183357 < bekks> Hast Du dein Script denn überhaupt so modifiziert, dass Einträge erzeugt werden würden?
<laire_> bekks: die vorschläge sind in der test.sh eingebaut
<laire_> bekks: wie meinst du das genau? wenn ich die test.sh per konsole starte wird in die test.txt geschrieben
<laire_> Wenn ich ps -C cron eingebe bekomme ich diese Ausgabe: 
<laire_>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<laire_>   805 ?        00:00:00 cron
<laire_> Daher gehe ich davon aus das cron läuft oder?
<bekks> Was sind die Berechtigungen von /home/laire/bin/test.sh ?
<laire_> wie frage ich die ab?
<bekks> mit ls -lha
<dadrc> Ich tippe ja auf 'ne fehlende PATH-Variable
<laire_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 laire laire 204 2011-02-06 18:40 test.sh
<laire_> sudo cron restart gibt mir diesen Fehler: cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 805: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bekks> sudo cron stop; sudo cron start
<laire_> sudo cron stop gleiche fehlöermeldung
<laire_> bekks: funktiniert bei dir der befehl sudo cron stop?
<laire_> kann man cron irgendwie neiinstallieren?
<rumpe1> laire_, klar... das paket heißt sinnigerweise "cron"
<schweegi> kennt sich hier wer mit Tor aus? Ich bekomme es nicht ans laufen
<tm> .wf? schweegi 
<tm> ,wf? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<laire_> rumpel: ist mein erster tag mit linux. Einfach über die Paketverwaltung löschen und dann wieder installieren?
<schweegi> habe Tor aus dem PPA (wie im wiki beschrieben) installiert, auch den torbutton. klicke ich diesen an, wird er grün, aber firefox meldet das der proxy-server die verbindung verweigere. Vidalia funktioniert überhaupt nicht
<rumpe1> laire_, ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich stark, daß du damit dein problem lösen wirst
<rumpe1> laire_, deinstallieren/neuinstallieren ist meistens eine verzweiflungstat, die auch höchstens bei eher instabilem kram fruchten kann...
<laire_> rumpel: ich habe aber keinen lösungsansatz mehr :-(
<tm> laire_: hast du denn schonmal in /var/log/syslog nachgeschaut ( egrep "CRON|CMD" /var/log/syslog ) sollte dir anzeigen ob das script ausgeführt wird oder nicht 
<The-Compiler> Ich setz gleich mein System neu auf, was sollte ich alles sichern? Ich bin wie immer verplant und vergess sicher was... Hab jetzt mal /home, ne Liste der Packages und /etc gesichert... sonst noch was wichtiges?
<laire_> da habe ich folgende fehlermeldung drin: Feb  6 19:01:09 eeepc cron[1441]: (CRON) DEATH (can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 805: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tm> laire_: und sudo service cron stop <-- sollte den cron daemon stoppen und ein sudo service start <-- startet den cron daemon wieder, ein sudo service cron status - zeigt dir den aktuellen status vom cron daemon an
<laire_> tm: also laufen tut er, jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden woher die fehlermeldung kommt
<tm> laire_: dann stopp den cron daemon und starte den neu, dann schaust mal was in /var/log/syslog steht - ein tail -n20 /var/log/syslog sollte ausreichen
<laire_> tm: Feb  6 19:24:26 eeepc cron[2273]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
<laire_> Feb  6 19:24:26 eeepc cron[2274]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
<laire_> Feb  6 19:24:26 eeepc cron[2274]: (CRON) INFO (Skipping @reboot jobs -- not system startup)
<rumpe1> laire_, mehr steht da nicht?
<rumpe1> laire_, äh... streiche meine letzte frage ^^
<laire_> ich starte mal kurz neu und gucke dann noch mal inj die syslog
<tm> laire_: da wir keine lust haben ne stunde zu warten, " */5 * * * * /home/laire/bin/test.sh >/tmp/laeuft 2>&1 "  <--- trägst das mit crontab -e / ohe anführungszeichen
<tm> ja jut
<tm> +n
<laire_> so neu gestartet, in der syslog habe ich folgende einträge jetzt: Feb  6 19:30:06 eeepc cron[793]: (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
<laire_> Feb  6 19:30:06 eeepc cron[807]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
<laire_> Feb  6 19:30:06 eeepc cron[807]: (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
<tm> laire_: die einträge sind normal
<laire_> aber der cronjob wird anscheinend nicht ausgeführt
<laire_> unter crontab -l ist er ganz normal zu finden
<bekks> crontab -l welches Users?
<tm> laire_: " */1 * * * * /home/laire/bin/test.sh >/tmp/laeuft 2>&1 " <-- trag das mal bitte mit crontab -e - ohne anführungszeichen ein
<laire_> bekks: laire
<laire_> tm: habe ich
<laire_> tm: ok er hat die datei angelegt
<tm> laire_: dann schau mal in syslog nach ob der job ausgeführt wird und was in /tmp/laueft steht - und bitte nicht in den channel posten, wenn es mehr als drei zeilen sind, nimm dann lieber einen paste service: http://paste.debian.net  <-- z. b.
<laire_> also in der datei lauft steht gar nichtsd
<bekks> Ist auch logisch.
<tm> laire_: wird der cron job ausgeführt?
<bekks> Schau mal, was in deinem Script steht.
<tm> genau, zeig uns mal dein script, laire_ :)
<laire_> oh es geht plötzlich
<tm> jut
<laire_> kann das am */1 liegen?
<laire_> hatte vorher nur 1 da stehen
<bekks> Durchaus.
<bekks> man crontab verrät Dir, was die Einträge bedeuten.
<tm> dann kannst mit crontab -e die zeile wieder eintragen: " 1 * * * * /home/laire/bin/test.sh " ohne anführungszeichen
<tm> ,cron? laire_ 
<shetlandpony> laire_, Cron ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Wie hast Du die Einträge denn vorher erstellt?
<laire_> über crontab -e
<digitaloktay> ,netbook?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber netbook
<laire_> und ohne */ vor der 1
<digitaloktay> hm tastenbelegung ohne akzenttasten oder standard?
<bekks> digitaloktay: ?
<digitaloktay> beim Samsung N130 netbook
<bekks> digitaloktay: Nimm doch die, die du willst?
<tm> digitaloktay: ohne akzenttaste kannste keine tollen augen machen :P
<digitaloktay> hih mein bruder braucht solche augen nicht :)
<tm> digitaloktay: dann nimm ohne ;)
<digitaloktay> weil win7 irgendwie nervt mit 1 gb
<digitaloktay> so rennt wie sau jetzt
<bekks> Kann gar nicht sein, du redest von einem N130.
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 lädt wieder und wieder eine bestimmte Podcastdatei herunter und überschreibt dabei die alte Datei. Was läuft hier falsch?
<jokrebel> hi
<ji_mm_y> hi, ich habe das ubuntu10.10 minimal CD-image installiert allerdings ohne gui. ich möchte aber das ein boot splash angezeigt wird - also plymounth theme installiert und wie in der wiki ein "update-initramfs -u -k all " hinterher - es wird aber beim booten nichts angezeigt. Was könnte das problem sein?
<jokrebel> gn8
<NTQ> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass manche Webseiten nicht so richtig erkennen können, dass ich Adobe Flash installiert habe. Das merke ich unter anderem mit Firefox bei Facebook, wenn ich ein neues Foto-Album erstellen möchte.
<NTQ> mit chrome funktioniert das ganze auch nicht. Ich bekomme die Meldung: "You must download and install the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player to view this content."
<serverhorror> steht doch "latest version" da...
<serverhorror> die hast du vmtl. nicht
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du? Welche Firefox Version? Welche Flash Version?
<ring2> weiß jemand spontan, wieviel speicherplatz ubuntu mit gnome nach einer frischen installation belegt?
<vitus37> bei meiner installation hat er gemeint, es werden 2,6gb benötigt
<ring2> wieviel letzten endes dann belegt wird, ist aber eine andere baustelle
<ji_mm_y> kommt hin - sind auf jeden Fall >2GB, glaube bei der Installation werden 2,3GB verlangt.
<beaver74> ring2, würd auch 3-4GB sagen, plus SWAP und evtl. /tmp
<k1l> kommt drauf an ob mit oder ohne /home etc
<beaver74> ring2, wenn du Suspend-to-Disk nutzen wollst, muesste die SWAP auch mindestens so gross wie der verbaute RAM sein
<ring2> k1l, komplett also sagen wir mal "du -hc /"
<beaver74> k1l, sry, plus /home hatte ich vergessen
<horst> #join gst_ti
<k1l> horst: das wird so nichts
<ring2> also, ohne irgendetwas installiert oder geupdated zu haben, belegt zumindest die aktuelle lts version 2.3 gb. dachte eigentlich debian wäre schlanker als ubuntu, allerdings belegt die neue stable 3.4 gb. 1.1 gb unterschied hätte ich jetzt nicht wirklich erwartet. jemand eine idee woran das liegt?
<Frickelpit> paketcache?
<k1l> an den paketen, die per default mitinstalliert werden
<k1l> ubuntu hat ja z.b. gimp rausgenommen
<ring2> stimmt, das ist weg
<ring2> gut, ist wohl wirklich die mitinstallierte software. die differenz liegt in /usr/share/ bzw. /usr/lib/
<k1l> ring2: lass dir ne dpgk liste geben und schau halt was dabei ist und was nicht
<ring2> k1l, gute idee. werd ich dann sortieren und mit diff abgleichen
<fr0nk__> moin
<schweegi> kann ich die windows partition mit einer ubuntu live cd einfach löschen und den freigewordenen platz der ubuntu partition ohne probleme zuordnen?
<AlexBochum> klar
<schweegi> hab Tor jetzt ans laufen gebracht. wenn ich allerdings mich selbst nicht nur als Client, sondern auch als Node freigebe, muss ich da mit rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten rechnen, wenn jemand etwas illegales über unsere IP macht? :P
<fr0nk__> ich hab mit xvidcap ein video (MPlayer output: O: [xv] 1450x1200 => 1450x1200 Planar YV12) aufgenommen. Es hat eine Länge von knapp 2 Minuten und eine Größe von 27MB. 
<fr0nk__> Mit welcher Software krieg ich das am besten auf <10mb runterskaliert?
<fr0nk__> Der video codec ist: (mplayer output, wieder)
<fr0nk__> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<fr0nk__> Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
<ring2> kann ich mit oo calc in einem dokument, in dem zwei spalten vorhanden sind, sukzessive nach einem wert der ersten spalte in der zweiten suchen lassen und falls dieser wert gefunden wird, ihn grün färben lassen? per hand funktioniert das zwar auch, dauert mir bei 1300 zeilen aber zu lange
<ring2> per makro sollte das doch möglich sein oder?
<animax> Hallo zusammen, hatte Probleme mit der Installation von Kdenlive, in der Synaptic. Hier mal ein Screenshot: http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/715/bildschirmfotot.png
<animax> Weiß jemand Rat?
<apollo13> für sudo dpkg --configure -a aus
<apollo13> steht doch eh dort, lesen ist schon schwer :/
<animax> Habe vorher eine empfohlene Paketquelle geladen und dann in der Synaptic die aktuelle Programmversion geladen.
<animax> Hab ich gemacht.
<apollo13> nein
<animax> Bringt leider nichts.
<k1l> du hast da leerzeilen zu viel
<apollo13> zeigs mal den output
<animax> Mom.
<apollo13> ohne screenshot
<apollo13> nen normales paste
<animax> mom
<BuZZ-T> animax: das Leerzeichen zwischen -- und configure weg, dann wird es funktionieren
<animax> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333356/
<apollo13> animax: dann versuchs mal richtig abzutippen
<apollo13> ich bin dahin, das problem ist eher uninteressant :þ gn8
<animax> BuZZ-T: Wenn ich die Leerzeichen weglasse, dann kommt die Meldung 'command not found'
<apollo13> *facepalm*
<BuZZ-T> nicht alle Leerzeichen, nur das eine zwischen -- und configure
<BuZZ-T> so wie es halt in der Fehlermeldung steht
<animax> Dan sagt er: 'Verarbeite Trigger für man-db ...'
<BuZZ-T> jo, lass ihm Zeit
<animax> Das Prompt steht schon wieder da ...
<BuZZ-T> dann ist er fertig, jetzt sollte Installieren über zB synaptic wieder gehen
<animax> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/344/bildschirmfoto1vs.png
<k1l> fehlermeldungen sind schon was tolles. sie sagen einem was man machen muss
<BuZZ-T> bin auch weg, noch viel Erfolg (Fehlermeldungen lesen). n8
<animax> Ich kann mit dieser Fehlermeldung nichts anfangen. Wo finde ich diesen Filter?
<animax> Ich bin jetzt in diesem Filter. Wie weiter?
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-30
<Squall2> hi, kann mir kurz mal jemand sagen wie man mit der pipe oder tee die ausgabe auf eine pts umleitet ?
<Squall2> niemand ?
<Squall2> habs danke
<kooldavi> jemand erfahrung mit b43 treiber und bcm43225 chipsatz? versuche gerade ihn unter ubuntu 11.10 und kernel 3.2.0-12-generic zu installieren. folgende fehlermeldung: Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4357
<usch> Du solltest dich wahrscheinlich bis morgen früh gedulden ;-)
<kooldavi> usch: schade :)
<bunyip> kooldavi: ist das so ein fertigkernel? oder selbst gebaut?
<bunyip> eventuell noch eine firmeware installieren?
<cypher707> moin moin zusammen, ich hatte mir letzens son multi image usb stick creator aus den repostories gezogen und leider den namen vergssen
<cypher707> das icon im menu war riesengross
<cypher707> hat das grad wer auf dem schirm?
<cypher707> ha!, ich habs: multisystem hiess das viech. echt ein traum :) bb
<pozeidon> moin
<pozeidon> ich hab mal ne frage
<bunyip> aha
<breaker313> moinsen
<breaker313> ich habe folgendes Problem: Ubuntu startet nicht ...
<breaker313> Hintergrund: Ich konnte eine Installation auf meinem neuen NB nur mit Bootparameter acpi=off durchführen
<breaker313> das funktionierte auch so lange wie ich bei Kernel Version 3.0.12 war (Ubuntu 11.10) ...
<breaker313> bei 3.0.15 funktioniert das nicht mehr :(
<breaker313> jetzt bleibt der NB beim booten immer in einem diversen status hängen ...
<breaker313> letzte Meldung: mountall: Keine Verbindung zu Plymouth
<Judge> moin
<CaptainQuirk> Hallo
<CaptainQuirk> Ich benutze normalerweise meine f12 Taste auf meinem HP g6 Laptop, um den Wi-fi zu starten
<CaptainQuirk> Ich bin unter Ubuntu 10.04 und benutze ein spezielles ppa als Quelle für meine Realtek karte Driver
<CaptainQuirk> Wenn ich die Taste drücke sollte das kleine Licht weiss werden und den Applet auf meinem Desktop ein Netz suchen
<CaptainQuirk> aber nichts passiert seit ein paar Tagen
<CaptainQuirk> wie kann ich das Problem lösen ?
<k1l_> wende dich mal an den ppa betreiber. vlt hat er was verändert
<CaptainQuirk> ich habe kein Update gesehen
<CaptainQuirk> das letzte build ist eigentlich ziemlich alt
<leszek> hi
<SI4> I will be in Germany in two weeks visiting some colleagues. I was wondering what would make good gifts to bring?
<SI4> Maybe something made in the USA, something you cant get in Germany?
<k1l> SI4: that fits better in our offtopic channel
<SI4> sorry
<Simeon> Depends if your colleagues like root beer :)
<SI4> I want to bring things not just for them but for their families as well.
<SI4> Moving to the offtopic channel.
<tokam> hi, weiß jemand wie man einen skype chat so sichert, dass er vor gericht verwendbar wird? 
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: tendenziell gar nicht.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Nachdem ich meinen Laptopcomouter 20 Minuten nicht beaufsichtigt hatte, ist der Cursor eingefroren, aber der Computer reagiert auf die Tastatur. Wie reaktiviert man das Touchpad richtig?
<zomokay> hallo, hab ne kurze frage... woran kann das liegen, dass ich bei fast allen distributionen mit kde ein funktionierendes netzwerk angezeigt bekomme, jedoch in der praxis bei keinem programm, dass mit dem internet kommunizieren will, eine verbindung möglich ist? und das, obwohl das netz nach einem neustart für unbestimmte (meist bis zu 5 minuten) funktionsfähig ist?
<ppq> zomokay: klingt nach wlan-stromsparfunktionen
<zomokay> und wo kann ich die ändern?
<k1l> ist das ein ubuntu problem? oder reden wir hier von anderen distributionen?
<leszek> bullgard4: synclient TouchpadOff entweder auf 1 oder 0 stellen bin mir gerade nicht sicher
<zomokay> wir reden unter anderem von kubuntu
<leszek> zomokay: welchen wlan chip hast du denn ?
<zomokay> puuuh, mom
<leszek> zomokay: lspci | grep -i network  sollte dir den chip liefern (evtl. neben dem LAN Anschluss)
<zomokay> bin grade mit windows drin, aber danke :)
<zomokay> Intel wifi link 1000 bgn
<leszek> hmm... dann sollte es mit der stromsparfunktion eigentlich kein problem geben
<zomokay> mit gnome hab ich das problem auch nicht.... hatte das problem aber schonmal mit meinem dell mini 10v
<zomokay> da unter gnome mit unity
<leszek> an kde ansich könnte es nicht liegen, denn es verwendet das gleiche backend für den network-manager
<leszek> zomokay: aber es könnte eben an diesem network-manager liegen
<zomokay> gibts ne möglichkeit das rauszufinden?
<leszek> probiere mal wicd zu installieren mit dem wicd-kde gui und schau mal ob du damit dann auch diese schwierigkeiten hast
<k1l> ich schlage vor: kubuntu booten, chipsatz und settings sammeln. nachdem das wlan ausgeht die logs einsammeln. dann hat man was handfestes
<zomokay> wunderbar, werde es mal ausprobieren, danke dir
<zomokay> so, neu gestartet, diesmal ists übrigens fedora kde
<k1l> dann mal huschhusch zum fedora support :)
<zomokay> na, jetzt wirds aber ein bisschen selektiv ;)
<k1l> nope
<zomokay> aber hallo
<k1l> zomokay: ähm? das war ernst gemeint. hier ist der ubuntu support. fedora ist signifikant anders aufgebaut. also bitte an die fedora jungs wenden
<zomokay> der deutsch-sprache support, bzw. (wie auch hier) die deutschsprachige community ist bei fedora eher minder entwickelt... bzw. hat sich tot gewirtschaftet
<zomokay> kll: schön. jedoch habe ich kein fedora-problem, sondern ein kde-problem, welches vor 3 stunden bei meinem kubuntu auch aufgetreten ist. Entschuldigung, wenn hier nur und absolut zu ubuntu-spezifischen problemen geantwortet wird, dann werde ich jetzt ne halbe stunde lang ubuntu installieren und wir sehen uns hier dann mit exakt dem selben problem gleich hier wieder.
<leszek> zomokay: fedora nutzt aber teilweise aktuellere software komponenten, die Ubuntu nicht einsetzt, deshalb wird der support da schwierig
<leszek> aber wie erwähnt habe ich den network-manager im verdacht, deshalb probiere einfach mal wicd aus. Evtl. klappts damit.
<daemonarch2k4> moin
<daemonarch2k4> kurze frage... hab einen fehlerbehebungs-trick für kdenlive ausm netz ausprobiert... jetzt sagt mir kdenlive, es wäre mlt 0.7.4 installiert, und ich soll auf 0.7.6 updaten... laut den files ist da aber schon 0.7.6 drauf
<daemonarch2k4> jemand einen tip parat?
<LetoThe2nd> daemonarch2k4: vielleicht den, der dir diesen tollen "fehlerbehebungs-trick" gesagt hat auf die füsse treten :)
<daemonarch2k4> bringt mir ja jetzt nix, außerdem - ein youtube-video treten nutzt auch nicht viel
<daemonarch2k4> ich geh mal davon aus, das ich den mlt nochmal irgendwie in kdenlive bzw. die config eintragen muss.. nur wo
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: YT videos sind nicht die ersten anlaufstelle für bugfixes oder workarounds :/  da schaut man besser im wiki auf uu.de oder direkt im launchpad.net nach.
<LetoThe2nd> daemonarch2k4: mehr kann man aber bei der aktuell von dir gebotenen informationslage nicht anbieten... und von was du ausgehst ist schon eher unwichtig. vermutlich hast du irgenwo an der paketverwaltung vorbei gearbeitet, und jetzt krachts natürlich :/
<daemonarch2k4> die tips aus der wiki haben mir leider nicht geholfen, da greift man zu verzweifelten mitteln
<ch4r0s> moin
<LetoThe2nd> daemonarch2k4: solange du nicht präzise beschrieben kannst was du da wie angestellt hast, wirst du wohl verzweifelt bleiben müssen, da der glaskugelempfang leider ausnehmed schlecht ist zur zeit.
<LetoThe2nd> daemonarch2k4: und nein, das video werd ich mir sicher nicht anschauen :)
<daemonarch2k4> nun, soviel meine bescheidenen linuxfähigkeiten hergeben, habe ich wohl übers terminal updatepakete gezogen, und damit alles zerschossen, unter dem video steht nochmal als text, was vorgeschlagen wurde...
<ch4r0s> sind hier ein paar virtualboxexperten da?
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: nö, die haben alle frei. aber metafragenexperten haben wir jede menge da!
<daemonarch2k4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822465/
<bullgard4> ch4r0s: Bitte stelle eine konkrete spezifische Frage.
<ch4r0s> sry, aber folgendes problem: ne vbox ist abgeschmiert, der ordner wurde komplett auf den desktop gesichert, mit virtualbox wurde die defekte glöscht, sicherung wieder in den ordner rein und gestartet, aber der die vbox (win xp) sagt, es sei seit einem jahr das erste mal wieder gestartet worden, sprich die daten sind auf nem veralteten stand, was denkbar schlecht ist
<k1l> daemonarch2k4: damit hast du eine fremdquelle eingebunden. bitte wende dich an den betreiber dieser fremdquelle, weil nur er weis, was da verändert wurde
<daemonarch2k4> kann ich denn irgendwie wieder auf "originalquelle" zurückrüsten?
<LetoThe2nd> daemonarch2k4: google ppa-purge
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: vermutlich hast du nur das .vdi weggesichert, nicht aber irgendwelche snapshots, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: bzw. beim "sicherung-wiederherstellen" eben nur das vdi als platte ausgewählt.
<ch4r0s> ich hab den kompletten ordner der vm gesichert, sprich mit .vbox .vdi usw.
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: und wie hast du "wiederhergestellt"?
<ch4r0s> zurückkopiert
<LetoThe2nd> was?
<ch4r0s> den kompletten ordner
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: welchen ordner genau?
<ch4r0s> da wo die vm auch vorher drin war.!?
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: nicht assen rum eiern, einfach bitte den genauen ordnernamen sagen.
<ch4r0s> /home/<user>/VirtualBox VM/<vm>/
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: genau _diesen_ _einen ordner hast du gesichert, dann in der oberfläche die vbox gelöscht, und den ordner wieder reinkopiert. das hab ich richtig vertanden?
<ch4r0s> korrekt
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: ok. wie hast du der oberfläche gesagt, dass die box jetzt wieder da ist?
<ch4r0s> über maschine hinzufügen
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: und die festplatte hast du dann einfach das vdi ausgewählt?
<ch4r0s> ich brauchte nur die .vbox auswähle
<LetoThe2nd> ch4r0s: hm. wundert mich zwar, aber meine diagnose: due hast den grundzustand wiederhergestellt, nicht den zuletzt benutzten snapshot. wie man den allerdings reattached weiss ich jetzt aus dem stand nciht.
<daemonarch2k4> so, ich hab jetzt mal eine originale paketquelle eingebunden und installiert. ist ein neustart empfehlenswert?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Gibt es schon infos ob Ubuntu 12.04 wieder xen supported? Mittlerweile hat es xen ja in den Kernel geschafft.
<apollo13> tcpdump; 2 packets received by filter <-- von welchem filter ist die rede? iptables? 
<deem> apollo13: tcpdump filtert die ergebnisse je nachdem, welche trigger du dem programm beim start mitgibst. ich denke mal, dass der filter damit gemeint ist
<apollo13> deem: denke ich nicht, denn ohne filter habe ich gigantisch viel
<apollo13> eg 5415 packets captured 5417 packets received by filter
<apollo13> mit filter hab ich 0 und 2 (letzteres langsam steigend)
<deem> apollo13: hä? o_O
<apollo13> deem: 5415 pakete ist was ich ohne filter in ein paar sekunden hab, mit filter is captured null und filtered auch sehr klein
<apollo13> sprich deine annahme, dass der filter gemeint ist scheint falsch zu sein
<daemonarch2k4> @letoThe2nd - ppa-purge hat funktioniert... vielen dank...
<deem> apollo13: irgendwie rall ich grade nicht was du da sagst
<apollo13> deem: egal; scheinbar steht dort nur kram drin: "the meaning of this depends on the OS on which you're running tcpdump, and possibly on the way the OS was configured"
<yan_nick> Tach Leute, gibt es einen FileWatcher, der automatisch Dateien via FTP hochlädt, wenn sie sich ändern?
<LetoThe2nd> yan_nick: es gibt incron/inotify und jede menge ftp-put-dingers :)
<yan_nick> LetoThe2nd: kann damit leider nicht so viel anfangen :c
<LetoThe2nd> yan_nick: verwegene idee: du könntest mal die suchmaschine deines vertrauens befragen, um zusätzliche informationen über diese buzzwords zu erhalten :)
<dframe> kann man mit Eclipse und dem Plugin ShellEd auch Breakpoints in Bash-Scripten setzten?
<Flugmeise> hi, kann mir mal jemand helfen ne ubuntu livecd ueber pxe zu booten? wenn ich den eintrag im bootmenu auswaehle dauert es n moment, dann wird der bildschirm schwarz und der rechner macht n reset
<h44z> hi
<h44z> kennt sich wer mit ldap aus?
<apollo13> !metafrage h44z 
<apollo13> ach der neue bot ist doof
<apollo13> h44z: stell bitte eine konkrete frage
<h44z> ok: ich habe versucht einen ldap server einzurichten und bin nach den ubuntuusers wiki vorgegangen. wenn ich jetzt versuche etwas aus dem ldap zu lesen bekomme ich immer ldap_add: No such object (32)
<h44z> warum?
<apollo13> noch konkreter bitte, was genau führst du aus etc…
<h44z> also ausführen tu ich: ldapsearch -xLLL -b dc=sprinternet,dc=local  (sprinternet habe ich anstatt dem "meinedomain" im ganzen config prozess verwendet)
<h44z> die config abrufen funktioniert
<h44z> ausgabe von ldapsearch -xLLL -b cn=config -D cn=admin,cn=config -W olcDatabase={1}hdb: [paste:405362:ldap fail]
<h44z> hmm: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405362/
<kooldavi> hallo
<kooldavi> jemand erfahrung mit b43 treiber und bcm43225 chipsatz? versuche gerade ihn unter ubuntu 11.10 und kernel 3.2.0-12-generic zu installieren. folgende fehlermeldung: Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4357
<apollo13> h44z: du hast jetzt irgendwie das verlinkt was geht…
<h44z> jop... das was nicht geht ist   admhaasch@spncl2:~$ ldapsearch -xLLL -b dc=sprinternet,dc=local:  No such object (32)
<apollo13> nun dann gibts wohl kein solches object ;)
<h44z> da bin ich auch schon draufgekommen, wie erstelle ich ein solches?
<apollo13> ldapadd
<apollo13> btw ldap ist alles andere als trivial, ich würde dir raten dir ein buch zuzulegen
<h44z> ich weis... habe den fehler gefunden :) hatte mich in meiner base.ldif verschrieben... funktioniert jetzt :D danke
<apollo13> np
<jokrebel> kooldavi: 3.2.0-12? 
<kooldavi> jokrebel: ja. kernel 3.2.0-12-generic
<kooldavi> aber was ich komisch finde, dass der chipsatz hier http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 als funktionierend aufgeführt wird, mein laptop hier http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/devices aber nicht aufgelistet ist
<kooldavi> benutze einen acer aspire 5741g
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Wenn ich das hier grad richtig recherchiert habe wäre für Oneiric der Kernel 3.0.0-12 … weil der 3.2.0-12 ist der aktuelle für die Alpha-Version.
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Falsch - 3.0.0-15 ist bei 11.10 grade aktuell. Soeben auf nem Rechner nachgesehn. Bekomm ich bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem Pastebin-Link?
<kooldavi> jokrebel: wie füg ich den denn hier ein? *schäm* :)
<jokrebel> !paste
<kubine> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org
<kooldavi> !paste paste:405367:lsb_release -a
<jokrebel> Dort hochladen und den Link, der Dir zurückgeliefert wir hier posten.
<kooldavi> ne ^^
<kooldavi> ok
<kooldavi> !paste
<kubine> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org
<kooldavi> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/349
<jokrebel> Na gut. Und wie hast Du da den 3.2.0-12er Kernel rein? Wie gesagt mein 11.10 hier hat 3.0.0-15 und ist up-to-date. schau mal mit "uname -r" nochmal nach.
<kooldavi> jokrebel: hab ich mehrfach getan. ist kernel 3.2...
<kooldavi> jokrebel: erst habe ich die deb pakete runtergeladen und wollen ihn mit dpkg installieren. dies ging aber nicht. dann habe ich ein dist-upgrade gemacht und jetzt ist er drauf
<kooldavi> jokrebel: hab ihn auch nur installiert, weil hier http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 steht, dass der bcm43225 chipsatz ab der version 3.1+ supported wird.
<k1l> kooldavi: das ist blödsin
<k1l> n
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Dann hast Du da aber dein Ubuntu wohl schon ganz schön rumverbogen. Paste mal bitte Deine Quellenlisten
<maltee_h> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe Apache auf meinem Ubuntu Server laufen, wo ein Verzeichniss Namens test drin ist. dieses hat die Rechte drw-r--r-- und gehört root:root. Wenn ich dieses nun um Browser aufrufe, kommt ein Forbidden 403 Error. Bitte um Hilfe!
<yogg> maltee_h. nur html dateien drinnen oder auch php?
<maltee_h> yogg: php auch
<maltee_h> PHP5 ist installiert
<k1l> warum gehört der kram root? läuft dein webserver etwa als root? o_O
<kooldavi> hab mich hauptsächlich an der b43 treiber seite orientiert. im ubuntuusers wiki stand, dass bcm43225 nicht supported wird. dann war ich natürlich verwirrt. in einem forum hat dann jemand gefragt, was denn nun stimmt und die antwort war, dass man der b43 seite vertrauen solle
<yogg> maltee_h: versoch mal x (ausführen) auch zu erlauben
<maltee_h> k1l: Woher weiss ich denn, wem der Webserver gehört!?
<maltee_h> yogg: Jetzt habe ich keinen Error mehr, sondern nurnoch ein weisses Bild..
<kooldavi> jokrebel: meinst du die sources.list?
<yogg> maltee_h: ps aux | grep apache    -> der vorderste teil ist der user mit dem apache ausgeführt wird
<yogg> maltee_h: ist wahrscheinlich www-date
<yogg> *www-data
<maltee_h> yogg: das siehst du richtig. Also Owner auf www-data ändern!?
<yogg> maltee_h: ich sag mal ja.    Kommt aber eigentlich auf deine rechteverwaltung drauf an ^^.
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Ja; und alle anderen Dateien dort und in Unterverzeichnissen…
<yogg> maltee_h: aber wenn die seite weiß wird dann scheint schon etwas zu funktionieren.    leg mal eine my_test.html   datei an und versuchdiese direkt im browser aufurufen
<yogg> maltee_h: unter /var/log/apache2/....    findest du übrigends logdateien die sehr informativ sind
<kooldavi> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405372/
<maltee_h> yogg: ja, wenn ich das mache, dann kann ich mir die anzeigen lassen!
<yogg> also die my_test.html wird angzeigt?
<yogg> maltee_h: falls ja leg mal eine my_test.php an und ruf darin "phpinfo ()" auf und schau ob auch das geht
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Ist das nur die sources.list? Über diese Quellen hast Du _diesen_ Kernel IMHO nicht bekommen.
<kooldavi> jokrebel: dateien: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405382/ und http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405387/
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Mit PPAs und anderen Fremdquellen warst ja nicht gerade sparsam :-/ …sorry _da_ bin ich dann raus.
<kooldavi> jokrebel: kann dir sagen, dass ich die hier noch neu hinzugefügt habe: ppa:francisbrwn9/kernels
<maltee_h> yogg: Ja, auch das wird angezeigt!
<yogg> maltee_h: dann würd ich jetzt einfach mal sagen dein apache2 server und php funktionieren
<kooldavi> jokrebel: extra für dist-upgrade
<maltee_h> ok :D
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Dann frag den oder einen der anderen drölf PPA-Betreuer. _So_ ist das jedenfalls kein einigermaßen normales Oneiric mehr.
<yogg> maltee_h: warum deine php seite nicht geht verraten dir wahrscheinlich die logfiles ^^
<maltee_h> ok
<kooldavi> jokrebel: ok :) aber eig gings mir ja auch nur darum, ob mein chipsatz jetzt vom b43 treiber unterstützt wird oder nicht :)
<k1l> kooldavi: das hängt von dem betreiber des ppas ab, wie er den kernel gebaut hat.
<k1l> also da nachfragen
<yogg> maltee_h: falls das kein test ist und das irgendwann produktiv lauen soll, setz dich mit der rechteverwaltung und server hardening auseinander. sonst nimmt dir fürher oder später wer deinen server auseinander
<kooldavi> k1l: aso. ok, danke
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit den von k1l bereits geposteten Link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx … welcher aber natürlich nicht für irgendwelche PPA-Kernel gilt.
<Hodes> hat audacious eine libary?
<Hodes> ach und ich hab rauschen in meinen boxen. kann mir da jmd helfen?
<ppq> Hodes: vielleicht übersteuert, guck mal im alsamixer ob es was bringt, an den reglern zu regeln :)
<Hodes> ppq: jap hat geholfen, aber jetzt hab ich noch ne frage. ich hab boxen hinten angeschlossen und vorne nen headset, leider kann ich die nicht seperat ansteuern. gibt es da eine lösung?
<ppq> da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen
<Hodes> ppq: ok danke :)
<Hodes> hat vllt jmd anderes eine idee?
<usch> Hodes: Wenn du sie, wie du sagtest, nicht separat ansteuern kannst, sieht das imho wohl schlecht aus.
<Hodes> usch: ist beides über klinke angesteckt, jetzt muss ich das headset abziehen, damit die boxen angesteuert werden
<usch> Ach das funktioniert nicht parallel?
<usch> sorry, dann muss ich passen.
<Hodes> usch: ne leider nicht seperat
<Simeon> klingt nach dem standard, dass die Lautsprecher aus sind sobald kopfhörer eingesteckt werden.
<Simeon> is jedenfalls bei meinem PC so.
<Hodes> Simeon: joa, aber muss doch irgendwie gehen, geht doch unter windows auch
<Simeon> stimmt :)
<usch> Hodes: Also ich persönlich habe einen Y-Stecker dran, wo Anlage und Headset gleichzeitig laufen können. Und wenn ich die Anlage benutze, drehe ich den Lautstärkeregler am Headset runter. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das eine Option für dich ist.
<Simeon> hast du alsa oder pulseaudio?
<Hodes> usch: hab zwar nen Y-Stecker, aber dann müsste ich alles hinten anschließen, gucken ob das fürs mic auch geht
<Hodes> Simeon: pulseaudio
<Simeon> hm. hast du pavucontrol oder so ausprobiert?
<Hodes> Simeon: ne
<Hodes> Simeon: also ich kann kopfhörer oder andere ausgabe anklicken, aber er switched nicht
<Simeon> hab die idee von der ubuntuusers-PulseAudio wiki seite.
<Hodes> Simeon: pavucontrol scheint so gut wie gleich pulseaudio zu sein, ich hab mal gelesen, dass man die simultan einstellen kann. weiß aber nciht mehr wie
<Hodes> noch jmd eine idee?
<Simeon> leider nein
<Hodes> gibt es bei audacious denn nun eine libary?
<Hodes> kann mit google nix finden
<Simeon> was für ne Library?
<Squall2> Hi, hab ne frage zum symstemverschlüssen, kann mir da gerde jemand helfen ?
<Simeon> Schieß los.
<Simeon> im schlimmsten fall weiß keiner ne Antwort ;)
<Squall2> wollte es laut ubunuuseres mit ner live cd machen
<Squall2> cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 luksFormat /dev/sdX2 läuft ohne probleme druch (natürlich auf meine sda angepasst
<Squall2> dauert nicht mal eine sekunde ?! und dananach gibt cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX2 lukslvm  einen fehler das das volumen nicht vaild ist
<Squall2> kann es sein das das erstellen der verschlüssten partition schon nicht klapt ?
<Hodes> Simeon: ich meine sowas wie bei amarok, dass man eine datenbank mit der mucke hat
<Simeon> ah
<Simeon> @Squall2: in meinen augen ist das zu kurz um richtig zu funktionieren. Kenn mich damit aber leider nicht so aus.
<Squall2> denke ich auch....aber es gibt keine fehlermeldung
<KnightRider> hallo zusammen, habe von Ubuntu 11.04 mit unity auf 11.10 mit unity upgedated. Ist es hier möglich, Icons/Files auf den Desktop zu kopieren?
<Simeon> @Hodes: laut der Projektseite gibts das ab version 3.2.
<Squall2> keiner eine idee ?
<Hodes> Simeon: mhhh und wo find ich die :D
<Simeon> @KnightRider: Ja. Es kann sein das er nicht schreibbar ist. dann müsstest du das erst machen im gconfig-editor.
<Hodes> ahhh ich seh gerade das es durch sudo apt-get install audacious nur auf 2.4.4. steht
<Hodes> gibt es eine möglichkeit, das einzeln zu updaten?
<usch> Hodes: .deb oder PPA suchen
<Hodes> usch: wenn ich das .deb nehme wird aber nicht automatisch aktualisiert, oder?
<Simeon> @Hodes: nee. aber
<Simeon> dafür haste was neues! :)
<Simeon> oder du nimmst Precise alpha 1
<jokrebel> usch: Supportest Du das dann auch?
<Minipluto> bei mir wird bei der Anmeldung aus Standby oder Ruhezustand immer eine Bildschirmtastatur angezeigt. wie schaltet man die ab?
<KnightRider> Hodes: Aber ist der Desktop Folder immernoch ~/Desktop? Diese Dateien werden nicht angezeigt. Mache mich mal mit der gconfig schalau, das Startmenü erscheint auch nicht wenn ich an den Rand fahre, wird wohl noch einige Einstellungen brauchen...
<Hodes> KnightRider: ?
<usch> jokrebel: Diese Tipps sollte man hier wohl nicht geben? Dann sorry.
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Ist das Upgrade da tatsächlich korrekt, ganz und ohne Fehlermeldungen durchgelaufen?
<x_> wenn man was installieren will, zb. mit scons, bekommt man bein resultat angezeigt was fehlt. allerdings sind da zu wenige details. wie kann ich genau sehen was ich noch brauche ? z.B Checking for XML_ExpatVersion() in C library expat... no
<ppq> usch: wenn es ein empfehlenswertes ppa gibt, bspw. eins das vom entwickler betrieben wird, kann man das auch empfehlen :)
<Hodes> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious ist das das ppa?
<ppq> Hodes: das ist kein ppa
<Hodes> ppq: oh
<usch> ppq: OK :-)
<Hodes> http://audacious-media-player.org/developers das ist für die alphas und betas auch, oder?
<KnightRider> jokrebel: ja, habe keine Fehlermeldung gekriegt. Am Ende wollte Ubuntu noch einig Pakete entfernen, was ich abgelehnt habe. Hatte zwei Programme drin, die ich noch benötigte. Hätte ich dies entfernen müssen? Wo finde ich das Logfile des updates?
<Simeon> der zeigt untrer anderem nur an welche UBuntu-versionen welche
<Simeon> der zeigt unter anderem nur an welche Ubuntu-version welche audacious-version hat.
<jokrebel> usch: Naja - ich hab das jetzt nicht so genau verfolgt. Aber das hörte sich leider stark nach einer schnellen Fremdquellen-Empfehlung an. Und bei Fremdquellen (wenn denn wirklich in Spezialfällen für Versierte nötig) gehört zu einem guten Support meiner Meinung nach immer der Hinweis, dass die eigentlich nicht von uns supportet werden.
<usch> jokrebel: In Ordnung, werde ich mir merken.
<bibear> hat jemand ahnung von der installation von simon unter 11.10 ?
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Mach mal bitte ein "sudo apt-get update" gefolgt von einem "sudo apt-get upgrade" und paste alles mal auf einen Pasteservice (siehe Topic). Den Links postest Du dann bitte hier.
<usch> jokrebel: Was würdest du dann empfehlen, um die aktuellste Version einer Software zu erhalten? Selbst kompilieren?
<ppq> Hodes: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8 das ist ein ppa, in dem es neue audacious versionen gibt. das wird auf  http://audacious-media-player.org/ empfohlen, dennoch würde ich an deiner stelle nur mit 'apt-get install audacious' updaten statt mit 'apt-get dist-upgrade' (auch wenns schon installiert ist) und dann das ppa gleich wieder rausnehmen
<Hodes> ppq: jap hab ich auch gesehen, weil es da so viele andere packages noch gibt, richtig? ehhhm wenn ich das ppa wieder raus schmeiße, wird aber auch kein weiteres update mehr unterstützt oder?
<ppq> Hodes: keins aus dem ppa, nein
<Hodes> ppq: also könnte ich auch theoritisch von der seite .tar nehmen?
<ppq> Hodes: aber man nutzt ppas nur, wenn man zwingend eine aktuelle version eines programms braucht
<ppq> Hodes: klar, kannst du, du musst es dann eben selbst kompilieren ;)
<Hodes> ppq: k ich nehm die ppa :D
<Simeon> also dann noch allen einen schönen Abend und weiterhin viel Spaß mit PPAs :)
<KnightRider> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405392/ sieht eigentlich i.O. aus. Soll ich mal updaten?
<KnightRider> ah, jetzt seh ichs, hat ein paar unity updates...
<KnightRider> wird wohl das sein...
<jokrebel> usch: Ich würde mich erstmal erkundigen _warum_ unbedingt eine aktueller Version als die, in den Repos vorhanden, nötig ist. Dann mache ich mir Gedanken, wie man das Problem anderweitig lösen kann. PPA .deb und kompilieren sind IMHO die letzten Mittel (und dann auch nur wenn der Supportsuchende entsprechenden Background mitbringt)
<Hodes> ppq: wie kann ich eig mit der konsole die ppa wieder entfernen, gehe immer über packagemanager
<Hodes> ?
<ppq> Hodes: einfach die datei in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ löschen
<usch> jokrebel: Alles klar. Danke für die Info!
<Hodes> ppq: ?? damit sind dann alle weg, oder nur die ppa's?
<usch> Hodes, ppq: ppa-purge, habe ich gelernt...
<nexxor> moinsen
<ppq> usch: ppa-purge haut einem aber auch pakete, die aus dem ppa kommen, mit raus
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Was mir etwas komisch vorkommt, dass da sowohl i86 als auch amd64 auftaucht…
<ppq> Hodes: nur die datei des entsprechenden PPAs löschen, natürlich nicht alles :)
<usch> ppq: Ach ja, er wills ja explizit behalten.
<nexxor> ne klene frage :/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn« kann nicht geöffnet werden: Ist ein Verzeichnis
<nexxor> ich bekomm es net hin
<nexxor> dat zu installen
<nexxor> ist ein deb packet
<Frickelpit> nexxor: wie versuchst du denn zu installieren?
<ppq> jokrebel: multiarch und so. apt kann jetzt auch selbstständig 32-bit pakete direkt aus den repos installieren ohne dass man das irgendwie erzwingen müsste
<KnightRider> jokrebel: schon komisch, hatte 11.04 als 64bit aufgesetzt und hätte auch nie etwas an der sources.list gespielt...
<nexxor> per conole odr mit demmanager egal wie immer die gleiche meldung
<nexxor> und thx für deine antwort
<ppq> jokrebel: man kriegt bspw. automatisch 32bit pakete ins haus, wenn man unter amd64 das paket ubuntu-restricted-extras installiert, für flash etc
<Frickelpit> nexxor: und wie genau?
<KnightRider> apropos sources.list... setzt das software-center eigentlich auf apt-get auf? früher hiess es ja, dass man apt-get und aptitude nicht durcheinander bringen soll, kann ich jetzt bedenkenlos sofware-center und apt-get verwenden?
<Frickelpit> KnightRider: ja
<nexxor> sudo gdebi
<Frickelpit> apt-get ist wie aptitude ein cli-frontend fü apt
<Frickelpit> +r
<nexxor>  sudo dpkg -i 
<jokrebel> ppq: OKaiiI - da ich selbst noch keine 64Bitter besitze; magst übernehmen?
<Frickelpit> nexxor: und dann mit pfad zum .deb?
<nexxor> jap bin im ordner
<KnightRider> Frickelpit: danke, und aptitude kann man auch verwenden?
<Frickelpit> KnightRider: soweit ich das in erinnerung hab, ja
<Frickelpit> mittlerweile sollte das nicht mehr so tragisch sein afaik
<ppq> ja, die konfilte sind seit jahren aus der welt
<Hodes> ok is druff, aber jetzt isset hässlich und ne lib find ich immer noch nicht :s
<ppq> jokrebel: ich habe von unity keine ahnung, sorry
<Hodes> :D
<KnightRider> tiptop, dann kann ich ja frei wählen... bin mal am updaten, @jokrebel, falls ich nicht mehr auftauche, danke für den support.
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Nein - Aptitude sollte man nicht benutzen
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Aptitude kann (wie ich hörte) (noch) kein Multiarch
<KnightRider> ok, schade. ich mag aptitude, aber wieder was gelernt :)
<KnightRider> reboote mal, werde dann melden ob unity noch spinnt...
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Und das Upgrade Durchziehn und dann nochmal das selbe Spiel glaub ich kann nicht schaden.
<jokrebel> ggr
<Hodes> weiß jmd wie ich wieder ein vernünftiges gtk+ design ich dafür hinbekomme?
<KnightRider> Also nach unity update schauts schon besser aus, jetzt funktioniert die "super"-Taste und das Startmenü. Aber meine Dateien in ~/Desktop werden nicht auf diesem angezeigt und ich kann keine files dorthin drag-and-droppen. Hat jemand gerade eine Idee, wo ich suchen kann?
<KnightRider> oder ist das ein Feature, dass man keine Icons mehr auf dem Desktop haben kann? ;)
<Hodes> egal, trotzdem danke für support bis dahin :)
<Linu> Hallo. Brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Ich kann mich mit meinem Systemverwalter Benutzerkonto und Passwort einloggen
<Linu> Habe aber anscheinend trotzdem nicht volle Rechte
<Linu> wenn ich im Terminal su eingebe will er ein Passwort wenn ich es eingebe sagt er authetifizierung fehlgeschlagen
<Linu> obwohl ich mich vorer damit eingeloggt hab
<Frickelpit> !sudo
<Frickelpit> meh …
<Frickelpit> Linu: nimm sudo
<koegs> !sudo
<koegs> Linu, schau dir mal diesen Artikel an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Linu> Geht su nicht unter Ubuntu?
<Linu> Sondern immer sudo?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> und ja
<KnightRider> du könntest "sudo su" machen.
<KnightRider> su würde gehen, wenn root ein Passwort hat, soweit ich weiss.
<Linu> Hei
<Linu> das hat geklappt
<Linu> Danke
<Linu> (:
<Linu> sudo su funktioniert
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Installier Dir mal MyUnity - da kannst Du weitere Einstellunge vornehmen.
<Linu> Aber ich hab da gleich nochwas... wenn ich auf dateisystem gehe .. und dann in den root ordner will geht das wegen mangelnden rechten leider auch nicht ..wie komme ich da rein
<Frickelpit> Linu: als user gar nicht
<koegs> in /root hat man eigentlich auch seltenst was verloren
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Linu --- bitte nicht sudo su … wenns denn unbedingt sein muss lieber sudo -i
<Linu> jokrebel: Das soll nicht frech klingen ... bin nur neigierig... Aber wieso am besten keins von beidem und wenn dann das zweite?
<Linu> (:
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Linu: wobei jeder Befehl der _wirklich_ root-Rechte benötigt einfach mit sudo ausgeführt (ohne ein quasi-root-terminal zu nutzten) die beste Wahl ist.
<Linu> jokrebel: danke(: Sag mal kennst du dich mit Nginx aus?
<Linu> Oder an die ALlgemeinheit? Jemand dabei der mir bei der installation/konfiguration vonignx helfen kann?
<jokrebel> …hier ausführlich erläutert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx
<Linu> koegs: Hab iuch schon offen komm ich aber nicht ganz mit zurecht...außerdem ist das glaub ich auch schon ziemlich veraltet
<jokrebel> Linu: Weiß zwar (noch) nicht was das überhaupt ist, hab aber ein passendes Wiki für Dich gefunden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx … Google ist Dein Freund (ergänzungen um "ubuntu wiki" meist hilfreich)
<koegs> Linu: wenn du genauer fragst wobei es happert und du evtl. noch Fehlermeldungen nopastest, kann man dir vielleicht helfen
<KnightRider> jokrebel: weisst du zufälligerweise den Paketnamen von MyUnity? Finde gerade nichts.
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Hm sorry - das ist ja erst im nächsten Ubuntu. Da müsste man dann wohl wenn dann auf ein PPA ausweichen. Und ob dass dan Dein problem lösen würde bezweifle ich grad. Schau Dir lieber mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Tipps#Verknuepfungen-auf-dem-Desktop an.
<KnightRider> jokrebel: danke für den link, habe nun gefunden, wie MyUnity installiert werden kann. Source 
<KnightRider> ppa:myunity/ppa hinzufügen
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Das ist warscheinlich _nicht_ die Lösung 
<KnightRider> jokrebel: ja, sieht so aus. Und der folder ~/Desktop wird nicht auf dem Desktop angezeig. Muss da wohl noch ein bisschen üben, jedenfalls danke für die Untersützung.
<KnightRider> tschüss zusammen
<Linu> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/p8z4tx7m/bildschirmfoto2.png   ...
<Linu> Soweit bin ich schonmal aber ich weiß nicht wies weiter feht
<Linu> geht
<koegs> Linu: der übliche Weg nginx zu steuern wäre über /etc/init.d/nginx
<Linu> Ausführen im Terminal ODER anzeigen?
<Linu> koegs: Kennst du Nginx oder haste die Anleitung nur besser verstanden als ich
<koegs> Line: das ist einfach der übliche Weg um Dienste zu starten oder zu stoppen
<koegs> also im Terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/nginx stop" bzw. "start"
<Linu> koegs: Okay danke..soweit hab ich das jetzt
<Linu> Woran kann ich denn sehen welchen status also gestartet der aus mein nginx hat
<Linu> Und kann ich jetzt überlocahost schon auf nginx kommen?
<Linu> in welchem ordner kommen die dateien die ich in nginx haben möchte
<Linu> also quasi meinwe web dateien?
<koegs> dazu solltest du deine /etc/nginx/nginx.conf befragen
<koegs> am besten liest du dir erstmal den ganzen artikel von vorne bis hinten durch
<koegs> und bitte nicht nur nach ausführbaren Befehlen scannen
<dAnjou> koegs: du brauchst mal n update ;). es ist neuerdings [sudo] service <name> <befehl>
<Linu> koegs: Würde ich machen, aber ich weiß nicht genau an welcher Stelle ich bin
<Linu> Ich habe über das softwarecenter von ubuntu nämlich nginx gefunden und installieren gedrückt
<bekks> Linu: Dann fang vorne an zu lesen.
<Linu> Anscheinend habe ich jetzt eine Version von Nginx laufen
<Linu> habe auch diese ganzen ordner und dateien
<Linu> Wo muss ich dann ansetzten
<Linu> Ich habe gedacht ich öffne die vonfig datei und setzte da diesen server block rein mit dem port und name localhost
<jokrebel> .oO( In der obersten Zeile des Wiki-Artikels? )
<Linu> Aber ich kann das net speichern weil ich wohl net die Rechte habe oO ?
<bekks> Linu: Lies doch einfach den Wikiartikel.
<jokrebel> Linu: Du hast keine Lust den Wiki-Artikel zu lesen [  ]
<koegs> dAnjou: ich bin ein gewohnheitstier :(
<Linu> Doch schon
<Linu> Aber die gehen am anfang von einem ganz leeren zustand aus
<Linu> Und den hab ich ja nicht mehr
<bekks> Dann lies den Artikel trotzdem.
<Linu> aber ansetzten muss ich erst bei der konfiguration nichtder installation, oder?
<bekks> Ansetzen musst du in der ersten Zeile des Artikels.
<jokrebel> Linu: Auch wenn Du schon was gemacht hast, muss Du den Artikel von Anfang an lesen und verstehen. Nur dann muss auch noch $Brain benutzt werden um dahinter zu kommen was schon erledigt ist und was noch fehlt.
<dAnjou> Linu: komm schon, so überwältigend viel is das nich
<dAnjou> is der uu-artikel gemeint?
<jokrebel> levu: Allles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<levu> jokrebel: sry war gerade noch am rumfummeln mit der irssi config, jetzt sollte es klappen
<Linu> So vin wieder da
<Linu> Bin ebn leider geflogen
<Linu> Ich habe das jetzt gelesen
<Linu> (:
<Linu> Aber ich habe ein Problem
<bekks> Die Entertaste prellt?
<Linu> Ich kann meine Config Datei nicht überspeichern
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: gleich ganz am anfang des artikel, wo steht "Zum Verständnis dieses Artikels sind folgende Seiten hilfreich:"
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: soviel zum thema - bei der ersten zeile anfangen :)
<Linu> LetoThe2nd: das hab ich nicht gehsen. aber was benutz ich da bei der aktuellen ubuntu version die ja ihr unity hat
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: unity setzt auf den gnome-unterbau auf.
<Linu> LetoThe2nd: Was ich nur nicht verstehe
<Linu> Ich komme immer auf Welcome to nginx ... eigentlich habe ich schon ne beispielhtmlseite angelegt die angezeigt werden soll
<LetoThe2nd> Linu: keine ahnung, ich bin nicht bewandert bei httpds im allgemeinen und nginx im speziellen. ich _Vermute_ aber, dass ud schlicht irgendwas mal wieder überlesen hast. dass man irgendwas neu starten neu laden, sonstwas machen msus.
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann auch weg, gute nacht.
<guntbert> schlaf gut
<Hodes> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/20 was wird damit jetzt alles geupdatet?
<Hodes> mehr als nur amarok, oder?
<k1l> Hodes: alles was da aufgelistet wird, solange es installiert ist/wird. aber dann bitte auch dort nach weiterem support fragen
<k1l> Hodes: und man muss nicht die allerneuste version installieren, solange sie nicht bugfixes oder features hat, die man _unbedingt_ braucht. sicherheitslöcher werden während der supportzeit auch so geschlossen, direkt von ubuntu
<Hodes> k1l: gibt es einen befehl um eine installation rückwärts zu machen? bei fc gabs da undo history oder so ähnlich
<k1l> Hodes: man kann im log uner /var/log/apt nachgucken was installiert wurde. und das dann per hand deinstallieren. einen direkten befehl wüsste ich nicht
<sash_> yum history undo last und nö, gibts nicht.
<Hodes> na doll :P
<dreamon> Habe Frage zu Virtualbox. Cannot register the hard disk , because a hard "with UUID" disk already exists. Dieser Fehler taucht auf wenn ich ein vdi Image von einem anderen PC aus reinkopieren (UUID sind gleich, weil das original Image der Ursprung war)
<Hodes> synaptic ist dazu auch nicht fähig?
<Hodes> und wenn ich jetzt jedes einzelne paket rückgängig machen möchte, muss ich erst alle von hand löschen und neu installieren?
<sash_> Alle runter, PPA deaktivieren und neu installieren, denke ich mal.
<Hodes> sash_: ok und die liste was installiert/aktualisiert wurde, find eich unter /var/log/apt?! Kann ich dann einfach alle makieren und sudo apt-get remove davor tippen?
<sash_> Ich denke nicht, dass du die alle in einer Zeile und ohne weitere Infos da drin stehen haben wirst. Die Liste musste dir bestimmt selber machen.
<Hodes> gibt es eine terminal history?
<k1l> Hodes: nimm ppa-purge
<Hodes> k1l: ??
<k1l> das löscht das ppa und spielt die pakete wieder auf orginal zurück
<Hodes> k1l: ist das auch eine ppa?
<Hodes> also selbst
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<Hodes> k1l: awesome, danke :)
<Squall2> hey, ich hab win7 (noch nicht verschlüsselt) und ubuntu (verschlüsselt) installier, mein bootloader ist der von win7 (dieser hatt einen eintrag um grub zu starten welches auf einer partition liegt die als /boot gemountet wird) .....ich glaub das ist so nicht ganz richrig wenn ich nun truecrypt installieren will...oder?
<vectory> is das eher was für ubuntu-de-offtopic? inb4 offtopic
<Squall2> okay
<vectory> hier wirst du heut nicht mehr viele antworten kriegen
<Squall2> hab schon gewechselt. danke dennoch
#ubuntu-de 2012-01-31
<Rusishshwayne> Hi Nazis Faggots!
<Rusishshwayne> How are u!?
<Rusishshwayne> We f u and rape in 2 WW :P
<Rusishshwayne> No sailent
<kn0rki1> nice troll :)
<Rusishshwayne> Vodka Ivan matrosha balalayka garmoshka AK-47 C-300
<Rusishshwayne> know?
<Rusishshwayne> Zdravstvuyte nemchura!
<Rusishshwayne> Hi friends how are u!? all good?
<Rusishshwayne> How jews?
<Rusishshwayne> too all good?
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1,?
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1, ZOG is good?
<Rusishshwayne> I think yes
<Rusishshwayne> because goys is very stupid
<Rusishshwayne> And they not using Ubuntu
<Rusishshwayne> yes just noobs
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1, no sailent please
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1, U like jews?
<kn0rki1> no highlight pls
<Rusishshwayne> u like my cut cock?
<Rusishshwayne> zurlih zur naturlih?
<Rusishshwayne> hende hock!!!
<Rusishshwayne> yes we learn your language in army
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1, ZOG is good?
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1, please
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1, personal for me...
<Rusishshwayne> I think gay-nazi is the bestest nazi yes?
<kn0rki1> i think, you talk to much .. nobody cares
<Rusishshwayne> What u think about Breyvik?
<Rusishshwayne> And i think u all f nazis
<vectory_> suka, gtfo
<Rusishshwayne> been there and will
<Rusishshwayne> ushlepok
<Rusishshwayne> hi vectory how a u?
<Rusishshwayne> bb
<Rusishshwayne> kn0rki1, why u sailent pussy?
<Rusishshwayne> oh ok i go on italy chat bb
<kn0rki1> bb
<Rusishshwayne> u moder?
<Rusishshwayne> i think no
<Rusishshwayne> just pussy
<Rusishshwayne> very nice pussy
<Rusishshwayne> mmmmmmmmm
<Rusishshwayne> bb
<Rusishshwayne> see u later
<Rusishshwayne> cya
<Rusishshwayne> oui
<Rusishshwayne> bonjour mesye
<Rusishshwayne> orevuar
<Rusishshwayne> sisi
<Rusishshwayne> hende hock
<Rusishshwayne> )))
<Rusishshwayne> ok seriously
<Rusishshwayne> U think why we win in war?
<Rusishshwayne> I think u interested it
<VodkaIsGood> Hi Friends!
<VodkaIsGood> Guten morning!
<VodkaIsGood> All germans love hard anal sex?
<VodkaIsGood> true?
<bullgard4> '~$ synclient -m 100; Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? Failed to connect to X Server.' Was ist hier gemeint mit »SHMConfig«?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1]
<Nalkem> moin
<sky1> morgen.... wie kann ich bei ubuntu auf kommandozeile programme suchen die nicht durch apt oder aptitude sondern kompiliert und   installiert worden  sind 
<Hesmon> mit "which" wenn sie im Pfad stehen, sonst "find"
<Nalkem> oder ggf mit locate, wenn das installiert ist
<sky1> ah ok ... kann man davon ausgehen das wenn andere ordner aus der dl-ordner auf dem system mit dem programm gefunden werden, dass es installiert worden ist ... 
<geser> bullgard4: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad (dort mal nach SHMConfig suchen). Wie gut das noch auf 11.10 anzuwenden geht, musst du ausprobieren.
<sky1> zb. ich suche nach freeipmi und er zeigt mir einmal mein dl-ordner an und einen anderen /usr/local/include/freeipmi ... kann ich dann davon ausgehen das es installiert ist ?
<sky1> @nalkem: locate ist installiert 
<Nalkem> sky1: es ist also etwas mit freeipmi installiert - mich wundert das include dabei ;)
<sky1> richtig ... deshalb frage ich ja :) .. auf was deutet include hin ...
<Nalkem> auf eine lib bzw auf etwas zum entwickeln
<sky1> hm... 
<sash_> sky1: Sind dir die Pakete, die es bei Ubuntu gibt zu alt?
<sky1> ja ich wollte das letzte stable 
<geser> wenn du es nach /usr/local installiert hast, dann schaue mal in /usr/local/bin ob da irgendwelche Programme davon liegen
<don0rism> moin
<sky1> nein in diesem verz. is da nichts drin
<sky1> aber /usr/local/etc und usr/local/lib 
<sky1> hm... denke ich sollte des n. mal es mit checkinstall versuchen ...
<sky1> kenn mich mit der ordnerstruktur von ubuntu ncih so dolle aus 
<sky1> aber solang ich so feststellen kann obs instaliert ist reicht das erstmal für alles andere werde ich checkinstall etz nehmen ... danke für die hilfe ... 
<deem> sky1: https://launchpad.net/~nutznboltz/+archive/freeipmi?field.series_filter= falls du über das paketmanagement installieren willst. ist zwar kein 1.1.0, aber immerhin neuer, als die pakete in ubuntu
<sky1> kann ich doch so mal festhalten dass es installiert ist oder .. wenn sich mit locate die dateien ind diesen ordnern befinden oder sehe ich das falsch ... 
<sky1> @deem: danke dir .... freeipmi war ja auch nur ein beispiel ... 
<deem> möglich
<deem> zur not kannst du dir mit dem sourcecode von 1.1.1 auch ein deb paket selbst basteln
<sky1> aber nicht wahrscheinlich hör ich da  raus ;)
<sky1> bzw. nicht unbedingt ... 
<deem> es ist halt nicht der "ubuntu-way" :D
<deem> gehen tut es, das ist kein problem
<sky1> is checkinstall eine praktikable lösung ...  habe noch nie ein deb paket gebastelt ... 
<sash_> Ist eine bessere Lösung als make install, aber nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Weitere Informationen hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren?redirect=no#Installieren
<bullgard4> geser: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad: "Dieser Artikel wurde für die folgenden Ubuntu-Versionen getestet: * Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10". Unter Ubuntu 11.10 hat sich in dieser Beziehung vieles geändert beim Touchpad. Nicht nur die Aussage: "Die Einrichtung des Touchpads erfolgt über HAL.." ist mittlerweile falsch. --  Ich hatte schon diverse Artikel gelesen, bevor ich hier gepostet...
<bullgard4> ...habe. --  Ich renne einem Bug hinterher. Zum Glück tritt er bei mir nur selten auf. --  Ich warte auf auf eine zusammenfassende Dokumentation über xserver-xorg-input-synaptics in Ubuntu 12.10. Das Studium so vieler changelog.Debian.gz-Dateien ist mir zu aufwendig. --  Danke für Deine Hilfe!
<sky1> @+sash : das werd ich mir mal zu gemüte führen danke 
<sash_> Und das hier ist interessant, wenn du es ganz richtig machen willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen_der_Paketerstellung
<sky1> +sash: danke die 2te ... les ich mir auch durch 
<Judge> moin @ all :)
<sky1> @+sash: um nochmal auf die installierten programme per make install zurückzukommen... gibt es eine vers. datei im verz. das mir dieselbige programmversion verrät die installiert ist .. 
<sky1> also bei kompil. und händisch installierten programmen 
<Hesmon>  ./programmname --version
<Hesmon> schau dir doch mal "checkinstall" an: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checkinstall
<sky1> @hesmon: du meinst im installierten verz. oder, wollte aber fragen ob es eine datei mit den versionsdaten gibt ... 
<sky1> @hesmon: wer ich auch in zukunft benutzen .... aber jetzt bringt mir des herzlich wenig .. 
<Hesmon> wenn das installscript diese datei nicht erstellt, dann nicht
<sky1> gibt es da ne norm ... 
<Hesmon> naja, in /usr/share/doc/programmname sollte zumindest ein README mit Versionsnummer stehen
<Hesmon> im Programm selber sollte die option --version das selbe tun
<Hesmon> k.a. ob diese normen irgendwo stehen
<Hesmon> wenn du dich über sauberen Paketbau informieren willst schau mal bei den MOTUs vorbei: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<sky1> @hesmon: ok danke dir 
<nucru> hallo da draussen. wollte empathy als istant massenger einrichten. empathy bietet mir an ein konto bei jabber.org einzurichten. mal ne doofe frage: ist das eigentlich ein bezahl- oder ein gratisdienst ?
<Frickelpit> nucru: gratis
<nucru> klingt super. ist also genau wie hier im chat auf freenode.
<Hesmon> wenn du deine Mail mein gmx oder web.de hast, hast du bereits ein jabber konto
<Hesmon> s/mein/bei/
<jokrebel> nucru: Viele Anbieter nutzen Jabber.
<k1l> nucru: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XMPP
<nucru> nee, bin bei 1&1. kein gmx oder web.de-konto
<nucru> aber danke für die webseite k1l. gucke da mal schnell vorbei.#
<Hesmon> 1&1 nutzt auch jabber. schau mal auch auf deren webseite
<jokrebel> nucru: Auch verschieden soziale Netzwerke beinhalten bereits einen Jabber-Account
<jokrebel> nucru: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XMPP/Server#Geschlossene-Server
<nucru> kann man eigentlich auch audio bzw. video über empathy leiten ?
<k1l> lasst ihn einfach mal die wiki seite lesen, da steht alles wichtige drin und die server liste ist auch verlinkt.
<nucru> ähhhhh wo ist denn eigentlich der unterschied zwischen geschlossenem und offenem server ?
<nucru> mal abgesehen von anmeldung und so
<k1l> lesen!
<jokrebel> und hat nebenher bemerkt auch wenig mit Ubuntu selber zu tun…
<nucru> ja ok erst lesen. hat nur nebenher mit ubuntu zu tun. aber könnte ja auch für andere interessant sein.
<fist> hey, etwas dumme frage; aber wo kommen die empfangenen daten von bluetooth standardmaessig hin? ich kenne den dateinamen nicht und kann sie einfach nicht finden
<fist> nach *.jpg suchen ist auch nicht richtig effizient :/
<jokrebel> fist: Schau in den Einstellungen des entsprechenden Bluetooth-Empfangsprogramms. Pauschal kann man da leider nicht besser antworten.
<fist> ~/Public
<fist> jokrebel: danke trotzdem
<fist> hab noch eine datei gesendet, von der ich den namen kannte
<fist> zwar etwas umstaendlich aber naja
<papachotica> moin, wenn ich das wlan an meinem laptop, mittels hardwareschalter aus und wieder einschalte kommt es nicht wieder hoch. rfkill sagt das ok ist, ich verwende die /etc/network/interface metode, mit dem networkmanager ging es, was kann man da tuen?
<k1l> schau mal ob das modul geladen ist/wird. ansonsten musst du wohl das wlan mit ifup erst hochfahren
<papachotica> nach dem ich ifup versucht habe, sagt es "interface is alredy configured" ich muss es mit ifconfig up und wieder down fahren damit ifup es hochbekommt
<k4v> hi, mein apt-get upgrade geht schief, bleibt jedesmal bei run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.0.0-15-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic
<k4v> hängen
<deem> k4v: gibts davon auch ne gesamte ausgabe? bitte in ein pastebin.
<deem> !nopaste
<kubine> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<k4v>  [paste:405397:apt-get upgrade problem]
<k4v> deem:  [paste:405397:apt-get upgrade problem]
<k4v> ich hab schon versucht, das kernel-paket zu deinstallieren...
<k4v> aber er hängt immer an derselben stelle fest
<ppq> k4v: die ganze URL, bitte
<k4v> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405397/
<ppq> k4v: da scheint die deinstallation von linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic schiefgegangen zu sein und apt versucht, das jetzt hinzukriegen. nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic'
<k4v> ppq: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405402/
<ppq> k4v: dann probier jetzt nochmal ein 'sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic'
<deem> warum soll der kernel eigentlich deinstalliert werden? das ist der aktuellste in oneiric
<ppq> :o
<k4v> deem: war mein laienhafter versuch, das problem zu fixen , entfernen und neu istallieren
<deem> k4v: du bist also grade mit der älteren kernelversion online?
<k4v> jetzt hängt er wieder bei run parts, wie gehabt
<deem> oder mit ner livecd?
<k4v> deem: äh nicht wirklich, ist mein system jetzt kaputt? ;)
<deem> du versuchst den kernel zu purgen während der läuft? o_O
<deem> das kann ja nur in die hose gehen
<deem> du wirst sofort einen anderen kernel oder ein live system booten
<ppq> wenn das der laufende kernel wäre, hätte apt gewarnt
<ppq> trotzdem, ein 'uname -a' wäre interessant
<deem> ppq: hätte es? oh. das wusste ich nicht
<k4v> ppq, deem: keine panik, es läuft 3.0.0-14
<k4v> sagt uname -r
<sdx23> l.41 meldet doch, wo's hakt.
<k4v> sdx23: und wie fixe ich das? =)
<ppq> sdx23: joa, weil es ja schon teils installiert ist und sich nicht entfernen lässt...
<k4v> symlink löschen
<ppq> wie kam es eigentlich dazu?
<k4v> wenn ich das wüsste, wollte ein apt-get update/upgrade machen und das ging schief
<k1l> und das root-sein solltest du dir auch abgewöhnen. unter ubuntu nutzt man sudo im generellen. erst recht als laie
<k4v> habt ihr einen vorschlag, wie ich apt repariere?
<k4v> kann ich mich trauen, neu zu booten?
<ppq> sollte kein problem sein. zur not hast du ja sicher backups und ne live-cd :)
<k4v> ppq: na klar ;)
<k4v> musste jetzt wieder den apt-prozess abschießen, weil dieses run-parts hängengeblieben ist
<whatever_42> kann ich wenn ich squid als transperenten proxy auf einem pc laufen lasse, der als netzwerkbrücke fungiert, seiten blockieren und nur gewissen ports zulassen? 
<SunTsu> whatever_42: ja
<ppq> das mit dem nur gewisse ports durchlassen tut man für gewöhnlich mit iptables, afaik
<whatever_42> kann squid auch verkehr aufzeichnen?
<whatever_42> mit mac adresse?
<SunTsu> whatever_42: woher soll squid die mac-adressen kennen?
<k4v> ppq: hab neu gebootet, das problem bleibt aber, kann kein upgrade machen, bleibt bei run parts hängen... :/
<whatever_42> dieser frage entnehme ich, dass dieses nicht geht ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm.
<SunTsu> whatever_42: mac-adressen sieht maximal noch der tcp/ip-stack, und die vom Client auch nur dann wenn es im selben Netz ist, die werden beim Routing ja nicht mitgenommen
<ppq> k4v: mir fällt da nichts mehr zu ein, was nicht hässlich und gefährlich wäre. erstell bitte mal einen thread bei ubuntuusers, wenn hier sonst niemand rat weiß.
<whatever_42> ja ich habe auch bereits einen weg gefunden die mac adressen mit zu bekommen. weiß squid denn welche ip adresse die anfrage gestellt hat?
<k1l> was ist mit nem "sudo grub-update"?
<apollo13> ja aber transparente proxies machen mehr probleme als sie lösen
<SunTsu> whatever_42: natürlich, es sei denn Du hast irgendwo NAT gemacht. Das ist allerdings irgendwie nicht wirklich ubuntu-support, oder?
<whatever_42> soll ich damit dann lieber in den off topic channel?
<SunTsu> whatever_42: und, siehe apollo13 so richtig toll ist das mit den transparenten Proxies nicht. Dann doch lieber offene Proxies und passende config-scripts
<k4v> ppq: so, nochmal neu gestartet, locks gelöscht usw, jetzt hat es funktioniert... danke für euren Beistand =)
<LupusE> hi
<k3Rn> wenn ich das script /etc/init.d/networking restart benutze, meckert ubuntu das der befehl "deprecated" sei. wie ist der vorgeschlagene weg die netzwerkconfiguration neuzustarten? wenn ich "service netwoking star/stop" benutze bekomme ich die fehlermeldung: "unkown instance"!
<sdx23> k3Rn: Es gibt mittlerweile Upstart, das soll sysvinit mit der Zeit ersetzen.
<k1l_> k3Rn: typo bei network
<k3Rn> wie benutze ich Upstart?
<sdx23> Sry, ich überlas den Rest der Zeile. Das mit dem "service ..." ist schon für Upstart, aber siehe k1l_: du vertipptest dich.
<k3Rn> ich bekomme da immer den "unknown instance" fehler
<sdx23> dann nopaste doch mal den Aufruf und die Ausgabe.
<k3Rn> http://pastebin.com/jNx3aYaV
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das da genau? kannst du mal ein "lsb_release -a" nopasten?
<jokrebel> k3Rn: Was ist das für eine Installation? 
<k3Rn> das ist 11.10
<k3Rn> server
<k1l_> ist das nen kvm ding, was geclont wurde?
<k3Rn> in dem fall nicht - nein. warum =)?
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/440179  die letzten 4 kommentare
<kubine> Launchpad bug 440179 in sysvinit "service fails to start/stop/restart networking daemon" [Medium,Fix released] 
<k3Rn> hm - so it's a bug :)
<k1l_> das sollte ab da gefixt sein. vlt mal die kiste updaten
<k3Rn> das mach ich immer als erstes
<k3Rn> ist voll geupdated
<k1l_> kann auch sein, dass die interfaces da durcheinander sind. lies den bugreport mal samt kommentaren durch.
<bullgard4> An alle! --  in #ubuntu-classroom beginnt jetzt eine Lektion über Unity-Linsen. /j #ubuntu-classroom
<apollo13> bullgard4: dennoch offtopic?!
<quo> hallo. ich möchte auf meinem Server die Firewall einrichten. es gibt den Befehl das die ersteinmal alles blocken soll und man dann alles nach ein ändert freigibt was man braucht. haut mich dass dann auch aus dem ssh raus? ja-wie verhindert ich das
<sdx23> indem du ebenfalls den Port für ssh nicht blockst.
<apollo13> in dem du alles blocken und ssh freischalten auf einmal ausführst ;)
<quo> aso ok.erst denken dann fragen.kann man dass also in einer config einstellen
<quo> das werde ich mal machen.danke xd
<newbsduser> hi leute
<newbsduser> kann mir vielleicht kurz wer helfen?
<jokrebel> Bei bsd oder bei ubuntu <sorry>
<newbsduser> bisher hatte ich das problem noch nicht, aber nach einer neuinstallation muss man, um ein programm zu starten den kompletten pfad eingeben
<newbsduser> also ein "xchat" reicht nicht. 
<newbsduser> eigentlich BSD. aber die problenloesung von linux wuede mir mit sicherheit weiterhelfen
<newbsduser> vor allem, da mir das bei ubuntu 11.04 auch schon begegnet ist
<newbsduser> auf gut deutsch: um programme wie libreoffice, k3b whatever zu strten
<newbsduser> muss ich den kompletten pfad eingeben
<newbsduser> jemand eine idee, was man dagegen tun kann?
<newbsduser> ich google seit 1,5 stunden aber finde nichts wirklich hilfbares
<bekks> Nach einer Neuinstallation bei Ubuntu muss man das nicht tun.
<KnightRider> was sagt "echo $PATH"  ?
<jokrebel> newbsduser: Dann verbastelst Du da wohl auf allen Systemen das selbe, was es aber in der aktuellen Situation nicht zum Ubuntu-Support macht. Frage wenn dann wenigstens nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic wobei Du mit BSD-Problemen in einem bsd-channel besser beraten wärst IMHO.
<newbsduser> er gibt PATH$ zurück
<jokrebel> newbsduser: Das $ vorne :-)
<newbsduser> ich weiss... aber ich habe viele BSDPorbleme mit ubuntu-Hilfe geloest
<newbsduser> zunmal die BSD-Community arrogant ist
<newbsduser> ja, schon klar jokrebel 
<KnightRider> newbsduser: bist du jetzt vor einer Ubuntuinstallation?
<newbsduser> aber er gibt mir PATHE$ zurueck
<newbsduser> -E
<jokrebel> newbsduser: Ist trotzdem Offtopic hier.
<k1l_> newbsduser: wenn du dich an die bsd community/support wendest kann dir sicher auch der bsd-way gezeigt werden
<newbsduser> okay.... tut mir leid
<newbsduser> nichts fuer ungut
<jokrebel> newbsduser: Und unter Ubuntu bekomme ich PATH$ zurück wenn ich anstatt "echo $PATH" "echo PATH$" eingebe.
<newbsduser> jokrebel: bei mir ists genau umgedreht :D 
<newbsduser> naja, danke trotzdem
<newbsduser> und nichts fuer ungut
<KnightRider> bei $PATH müssten die pfade nach /usr/bin etc drin stehen und bei /usr/bin sind die links zu den programmen, damit du direkt mit xyz das programm xyz öffnen kannst...
<KnightRider> vielleicht müsstest du mal die PATH-Variable setzen...
<newbsduser> gibts da einen eintrag im ubuntu-wiki dazu, KnightRider ?
<newbsduser> ich schau mal
<newbsduser> und schau in den bsd-channel... nur die sind eben arrogant zu anfaengern. aber trotzdem. muss sein
<newbsduser> ih wuensch euch was
<newbsduser> und danke nochmal 
<KnightRider> mach mal "export PATH=/usr/bin" 
<KnightRider> oder wo sich dein gewünschtes programm befindet...
<KnightRider> dann kannst du nochmals testen, obs daran gelegen ist..
<newbsduser> nein. command not found.
<k1l_> KnightRider: wenn der PATH da nicht hinzeigt ist mehr kaputt. oder das programm anders reingefummelt. aber das wäre wie gesagt zu viel bsd für den ubuntu channel.
<newbsduser> ich probiers bei den BSDlern
<newbsduser> danke nochmal
<newbsduser> und schoene, gute nacht an alle
<KnightRider> ah, ist er jetzt am BSD PC, bin erst mitten in der diskussion dazugekommen...
<KnightRider> Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich Unity komplett entfernen und wieder installieren? Scheint beim update was schiefgelaufen zu sein.
<k1l_> du kannst mal mit einem anderen user gucken, obs wirklich systemweit oder eher nur an einer nutereinstellung liegt
<KnightRider> ich kann auch kein "unity --reset" machen,... aber ich versuche es mal mit einem neuen User, wenn ubnity --restet fertig mit dem Timeout ist ;)
<jokrebel> KnightRider: Komplett entfernen brint oft auch nicht die erwünschte Lösung.
<KnightRider> bin mal das unity-reset in ein file auszugeben, vielleicht kann ich dann mal mehr rausfinden...
<KnightRider> hättest du ne idee, was ich versuchen könnte? Unity macht nur Probleme, z.B. sind die FF-Bookmarks wegen einer gesperrten Datei nicht erreichbar und beim Login wird angezeigt dass NumLock aktiviert sei, obwohl nicht so ist. Und auf den Desktop kann ich keine Dateien schieben. etc.
<KnightRider> aber ich versuch mal ein adduser und dann ein login...
<k1l_> das klingt weniger nach problemen mit unity als mehr mit dem ganzen system. z.b. normale programme als root gestartet und dadurch das home folder zerfummelt
<KnightRider> Das Problem ist direkt nach dem update von 11.04 auf 11.10 aufgetaucht. Und der homefolder sieht eigentlich nicht zerstört aus.
<KnightRider> jokrebel, k1l_: mit dem neuen test-user scheint alles normal zu funktionieren... danke für die hinweise.
<basti> abend. kurze frage: liegt es an flash, ubuntu, oder dem grafiktreiber (nvidia), dass die videos von zb http://www.channelfireball.com/ nur flackerfrei mit allem anderen als "normalem" gnome laufen? ich muss mich immer ab-/anmelden und den desktop ändern um diese videos zu schauen, was leicht nervt
<kirsten> hi, ich habe vor 10 minuten ein ein 30 Seiten-pdf zum drucken geschickt. Und es wird immer noch nicht gedruckt. Auf jeder Seite ist ein Bild. Ist das normal, dass das so lange dauert?
<kirsten> sonst habe ich nie irgendwelche probleme mit dem drucken
<k1l_> also hier läuft das flackerfrei mit unity aber die bedienelemente sind auch falsch, basti . ich tippe auf die flash
<kirsten> ps: der Drucker (magicolor 4650) zeigt an: verarbeitung läuft)
<sash_> kirsten: Anschlussart? Farbe/Schwarz-Weiß, Dateigröße?
<basti> k1l_, ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass dies nur flackert, wenn man sie vollbild abspielt. und wenn man die maus währenddessen bewegt flackert das video übrigens nicht
<basti> +man
<kirsten> übers netzwerk, farbe, 64638k
<sash_> Ich hab heute 10 Seiten Schwarz/Weiß-Text über WLAN an nen Drucker gesendet und 6min. auf Verarbeitung gewartet, so…
<kirsten> hm, komisch, dass...
<sash_> Jop, kann aber schon mal passieren. Ist schwer, da jetzt groß was zu zu sagen oder zu diagnostizieren.
<kirsten> oh, es passiert was!!!
<Hodes> ?
<sash_> Hodes: Nicht auf dich bezogen, keine Angst. ;)
<Hodes> ok :)
<bergelmir> Ich würde gerne für mein oberes Panel ein eigenes Applet schreiben, aber irgendwie hänge ich an dem Punkt, was ich denn da nutzen muss.
<bergelmir> Die einen sagen GNOME Shell Extensions, aber irgendwie scheinen die nicht mit "Gnome Classic" zu funkionieren, aber die Gnome Applets gab es nur für GNOME 2.x
<k1l_> was nutzt du denn? bzw wofür willst du da was machen?
<bergelmir> Ich will mir sowas wie den System Monitor bauen, nur halt mit einer eigenen Quelle für die Daten.
<k1l_> ähm nochmal genauer: gnome2 wird es nicht mehr lange geben. also das panel. ab gnome3 nutzt man deswegen die shell extensions
<bergelmir> Ich habe GNOME 3.2.1, Ubuntu 11.10 und nutze "GNOME Classic"
<k1l_> bei unity sind sinds die indicator
<SI4> check this out dudes
<SI4> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5901/123fa.jpg
<k1l_> bergelmir: die classic ansicht wird es wohl auch nicht mehr lange geben, sobald das gnome3 ding ohne 3d läuft.
<SI4> ever seen this coin?
<SI4> other side: http://i.imgur.com/6nCBk.jpg
<k1l_> !offtopic
<kubine> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bergelmir> k1l_: ich habe nicht mehr wirklich vor zu upgraden, denn vorher wechsle ich zu einer anderen distro, aber momentan geht es noch.
<bergelmir> Aber trotzdem sollte ich doch momentan irgendwie die Möglichkeit haben für mein Panel ein Applet zu schreiben.
<bergelmir> Brauche ich denn nun Shell Extensions oder die Applets? Hat beides irgendwie nicht funktioniert, aber da ich mich da nicht auskenne, kann es natürlich sein, dass ich da irgendwo bei einen Fehler gemacht habe.
<k1l_> bergelmir: das sollte trotzdem kein applet mehr sein, weil es das panel seit gnome3 nicht mehr gibt
<k1l_> (warum es ja auch keinen gnome2 mehr gibt)
<bergelmir> Also Shell-Extension, aber ich nutze GNOME Classic, was dann doch nicht zusammenpasst, oder?
<bergelmir> Es soll auch nur ein Tool für mich sein, also nicht groß kompatibel für andere oder so.
<SI4> so
<xx4h> re
<xx4h> was wird hier gebaut?
<xx4h> mh...soso
<xx4h> warum eigentlich unbedingt ins panel?
<xx4h> hatte das ewige zeit beim macbook...hat mich nur genervt :D
<bergelmir> xx4h: ich möchte es immer im blick haben ohne, dass es irgendwas verdeckt oder so
<xx4h> bergelmir, und einen eigenen desktop dafür zu verwenden kommt auch nicht in frage?
<bergelmir> xx4h: eigenen desktop? du meinst workspace?
<xx4h> jo. workspace
<xx4h> sind für mich desktops...
<bergelmir> wie gesagt, ich möchte es immer im blick haben, egal auf welchem desktop/workspace ich bin.
<bergelmir> würde mir "auf allen desktops anzeigen" funktionieren, aber dann überdeckt das tool irgendwas
<bergelmir> s/mir/mit/
<xx4h> was willst du alles anzeigen?
<bergelmir> ansich graphen wie sie beim system monitor verwendet werden
<xx4h> bergelmir, was is hiermit: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html#more
<xx4h> bergelmir, könnte dir auf jeden fall mal als basis dienen
<k1l_> es gibt halt für alle DE fertige lösungen, nur nicht für die notlösung, die er nutzen will.
<xx4h> k1l_, wegen Gnome Classic, ja?
<bergelmir> xx4h: sieht interessant aus und die sourcen sind schonmal nicht c :)
<xx4h> :P
<bergelmir> k1l_: ich habe den grund, weshalb etwas, was schon jahre funktioniert, mit einem release komplett übern haufen geworfen wird und habe auch noch keinen getroffen, der mir das erklären konnte.
<bergelmir> ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mehr leute, die zu anderen distros gewechselt sind, als die unity und so nutzen.
<k1l_> bergelmir: da musst du die gnome jungs fragen, warum sie gnome2 nicht mehr weitermachen.
<k1l_> bergelmir: was auch dämlich ist, weil es auch andere DE unter Ubuntu gibt ausser Unity
<k1l_> und gnome wird defacto keiner lange liefern können, "weil gnome den nicht mehr baut" :)
<bergelmir> den letzten satz musst du mir erklären... kA was du meinst.
<k1l_> wenn du zu einer distri wechselst, die dir jetzt verspricht gnome2 weiter einzusetzen läufst du in eine sackgasse, da gnome selber nicht mehr gnome2 versorgt.
<k1l_> also musst du eine alternative zu gnome3 oder unity nutzen. und da kannst du auch bei ubuntu bleiben. deshalb ist das geschwätz
<xx4h> es wird allgemein zu viel "gebastelt" in den Linux DE's
<xx4h> keiner will ständig wieder sachen fixen und sich "umgewöhnen"
<bergelmir> ich habe mich noch nicht viel mit alternativen zu gnome beschäftigt, aber gnome war von anfang an die DE die mir gefiel.
<kmunet> gnome 3 im fallback-mode --> gnome 2 look and feel...
<k1l_> kmunet: noch. wenn die shell ohne 3d läuft sieht das genauso aus
<kmunet> das "noch" ist leider zu befürchten. Es gibt aber doch so 'nen fork von gnome 2, mate desktop environment oder so, hab' ich mir allerdings noch nicht angeguckt
<bergelmir> ich glaub auf einer der nächsten konferenzen muss ich mir mal einen der gnome leuts schnappen und mich mal aufklären lassen
<xx4h> als ich auf meinem macbook pro linux laufen hatte wollte ich z.B. nichts anderes als KDE
<xx4h> jeder DE hat was besonderes...
<k1l_> kmunet: MATE ist ein schlechter scherz. informier dich, dann wirst du es merken.
<xx4h> aber keiner hat alle besonderheiten...
<xx4h> die sollten sich lieber mal zusammen setzen
<bergelmir> bisher habe ich noch keinen fork gesehen, der ansatzweise potential hatte
<kmunet> zur Not halt dann halt z.B. xfce, kann man bei Bedarf auch mit Compiz ein wenig aufblähen ;-)
<xx4h> das ist genau das was ich meine :D
<xx4h> grauenhaft
<xx4h> 1000 desktops...alle kann man irgendwie pimpen, "aufblähen", verstümmeln...
<xx4h> wie auch immer :D
<bergelmir> ich habe paar jahre mit einem xfce entwickler zusammengearbeitet und er hat mich nicht zu xfce überreden können :)
<xx4h> aber so richtig rund läuft auf dauer keiner
<apollo13> offtopic ;)
<bergelmir> xx4h: gnome <3 (doppeldeutig)
<xx4h> bergelmir, ;-) die klammern hätte es nicht gebraucht ;-)
<bergelmir> wollte auf nummer sicher gehen ;)
 * xx4h gibt apollo13 einen flame-punkt :D
<xx4h> bergelmir, sollte man ja im netz immer :P
<k1l_> xx4h: bergelmir apollo13 hat aber recht. da das mittlerweile nichts mehr mit support zu tun hat ruhig ruüberschwenken
<apollo13> xx4h: nö das war ernst gemeint, zum labbern bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<xx4h> schon unterwegs...
<kmunet> oops, hab' nicht kapiert, dass ich hier auf einem Support-Kanal bin (steht halt nicht im Kanalnamen ;-), bin dann mal weg...
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-01
<bergelmir> muss ich tools, die ich über ein ppa geupgraded habe, komplett runterschmeissen und neu installieren, wenn ich zur offiziellen version zurück will?
<dadrc> nö
<dadrc> Stichwort ppa-purge
<dadrc> Oder die entsprechende Version mit synaptic oder apt-get erzwingen
<dadrc> Wenn du ein ganzen PPA loswerden willst, ist ppa-purge aber definitiv die richtige Lösung
<bergelmir> dadrc: danke ;)
<papachaotica> prof of concept, ob ich's kann
<Nalkem> moin
<spucky> moin. ich habe in nem live-system mithilfe von mdadm ein raid0 gebaut, da leider keine alternate zur Hand war. Installation auf md0 hat auch geklappt, allerdings konnte grub nicht installiert werden ... auch nicht auf ner separaten Partition
<spucky> habe dann versucht grub nachtraeglich zu installieren mittels chroot ins installierte system. ging aber leider auch nicht. jetzt kann ich nach nem Neustart md0 nichtmal mehr mounten.
<spucky> mint@mint ~ $ sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt
<spucky> mount: /dev/md0: can't read superblock
<spucky> weiss jemand Rat?
<koegs> spucky: für Linux Mint bitte in deren Community nach Support fragen
<spucky> meinst du das ist ein mint-spezifisches problem koegs?
<spucky> die haben halt dort keinen deutschen support, was mir die Sache deutlich erschwert
<koegs> spucky: das kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber Linux Mint macht einiges anders und hier ist kein Linux Mint support
<spucky> ok koegs. darf ich wieder kommen, wenn ich das gleiche mit ubuntu ausprobiere und immer noch das gleiche Problem habe? ^^
<koegs> ja und nur dann
<spucky> na gut. erwartet mein Kommen bei Anbruch des naechsten Tages xD
<Judge> mooooin
<dadrc> hi
<papachaotica> blicket nach osten
<pupe> Gibts es eine Möglichkeit, unter Xubuntu 11.10 GMusicbrowser mit den Multimedia-Tasten zu steuen, auch wenn das Fenster nicht den Fokus hat?
<LurchiderLurch2> Hallo! Mein Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit erkennt meinen Brenner nicht richtig. So kann ich nicht brennen. Bei meiner Freundin, die die gleiche Hardware hat, ist das genauso. Da wird der Brenner weder von Brasero noch z.B. CD Burner XP unter Win 7 64bit erkannt. Aber der Brenner funktioniert mit dem Windows Explorer. Wie kann ich denn unter Ubuntu 10.10 etwas über den Brenner herausfinden und schauen, weshalb Brasero den nicht sieht?
<dadrc> pupe, wenn du die Mediakeys sonst nicht brauchst, ja
<IndianaX> Hi, ich hab oneiric installiert. Nun wollt ich das bitlbee-plugin-skype package installieren find es aber nicht. So wie ich die packetangabe verstehe sollte es im multivers enthalten sein. Brauch ich da eventuell eine ganz spezielle quelle?
<dadrc> IndianaX, wo hastn das her?
<IndianaX> wenn ich nach oneiric bitlbee-plugin-skype google kommt gleich ein launchpad link
<IndianaX> muss aber zugeben das ich in dem thema nicht so fit bin
<pupe> dadrc, ja die sollen nur den gmusicbrowser steuern. unter gnome kann man das ja ganz einfach einstellen, aber unter xfce?
<dadrc> pupe, gmusicbrowser -cmd NextSong
<dadrc> Liste gibt's mit gmusicbrowser -listcmd
<dadrc> IndianaX, das Paket wurde aus den Repositories gelöscht
<IndianaX> dadrc: oh, das ist schade
<dadrc> IndianaX, auf Launchpad gibt es die Pakete noch, du könntest sie also installieren, aber ich würde davon ausgehen, dass es einen Grund für das Löschen gibt...
<IndianaX> dadrc: das vermute ich auch, auserdem wollte ich nicht so tief in das system eingreifen ;)
<IndianaX> dadrc: Aber schade, hätte gerne meine Skype-Chats in irssi gehabt.
<dadrc> IndianaX, es ist immer noch ein Paket, wenn es nicht geht kannst du es wieder deinstallieren
<IndianaX> aber es hat abhängigkeiten zu skyped was auch nicht mehr im repo ist.
<IndianaX> vorher backup machen, schon klar ^^ 
<dadrc> hm, steht hier nur als recommended, aber gut, dann artet das wahrscheinlich wirklich aus
<IndianaX> war auch nur so eine idee, wäre praktisch aber wenn es mehr aufwand macht lohnt es sich nicht. Leider lassen sich meine kontakte nicht zu IRC überreden.
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] Ein Tastaturkürzel zum Stellen der Wiedergabelautstärke gibt es nicht? http://library.gnome.org/users/banshee/stable/keyboardshortcuts.html.de
<KnightRider> ich habe einige WebDAV Laufwerke in der Startleiste links angezeigt, auch wenn nicht gemounted. Wie kann ich diese entfernen? Rechte Maustaste gibt nur "open" zur auswahl.
<bullgard4> KnightRider: Deine Ubuntu-Version? Deine GUI?
<k1l> bullgard4: strg pfeilauf/ab geht nicht? braucht aber den fokus iirc
<k1l> KnightRider: mounte sie nach /mnt und nicht nach /media
<bullgard4> k1l: Nein, wirkt nicht.
<KnightRider> k1l: ich mounte die WebDAV Folder mit der /etc/fstab auf eine Verzeichnis im homefolder. Danch mounte ich diese und rsynce den inhalt und unmounte wieder in einem script. Vielleicht sind die Folder nach logout wieder weg.
<KnightRider> bullgard4: ubunt 11.10, Unity-3d
<bullgard4> KnightRider: ok. (Ich verwende kein Unity.)
<KnightRider> bullgard4: was verwendest du? Habe mich mehr oder weniger an unity gewöhnt mit 11.04, jetzt mit 11.10 ist aber wieder einiges anders mMn. Aber Gnome3 ist ja auch eine grosse Umstellung, soweit ich gelesen habe.
<RaptorNinja> moin
<RaptorNinja> cron / crontab funkt bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig habb alles nach wiki anleitung gemacht auch user im /etc/../allow reingeschrieben aber es regt sich nix
<k1l> RaptorNinja: versuchs mal mit dem fullpath zum script
<dadrc> Außerdem heißt die Datei /etc/cron.allow nicht /etc/cron/allow
<k1l> KnightRider: wenn du das per script dann würde ich es da überprüfen
<RaptorNinja> */1 * * * * /usr/bin/firefox
<RaptorNinja> kommt nix
<LetoThe2nd> wie soll auch ein als root im cron ausgeführtes ding an ein x-dosplay kommen...
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du schon überprüfen willst ob was ausgeführt wird, dann halt mit nem touch auf ne datei in /tmp oder so. dann sieht man am zeitstempel schön, was los war.
<KnightRider> k1l: script macht ein normales "umount <folder>".
<k1l> KnightRider: das wird wohl nicht klappen, da die ja noch gmountet sind, oder?
<geser> RaptorNinja: der Firefox wird sich vermutlich beschweren, dass er nicht weiß, wo er das Fenster anzeigen soll (DISPLAY) und sich wieder beschweren (zusätzlich zu der Frage, ob der cron-Job als User oder root läuft)
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht sollten wir mal vom y-problem "mein cron funktioniert nicht so wie ich glaube dass es gehört" zum eigentlichen x-problem übergehen "was will ich denn überhaupt erreichen und gibts da nicht einen sinnvolleren weg."
<k1l> also wenn es nur ums laden geht gibts doch sicher firefox addons, die das so können.
<RaptorNinja> ok cron funkt liegt wohl am firefox und display danke 
<RaptorNinja> bye
<KnightRider> nein, die werden nur in der fstab definiert, damit man mit "mount <folder>" mounten kann. davfs PWs sind in  .davfs2
<KnightRider> das script mounted dann mit "mount <folder>" und wenn sync fertig ist "umount <folder>"
<KnightRider> die WebDAV Folder werden in "Devices" in Nautilus angezeigt, aber nicht gemounted, erst beim klick darauf...
<bullgard4> KnightRider: Ich verwende Ubuntu 11.10 mit GNOME Shell 3.2.1. --  Ja, das ist eine ziemliche Umstellung. (Ich denke aber, man wird nicht daran vorbeikommen.)
<assolino> hallo ich wollte demnächst auf meinem Rechner ubuntu installieren ,hatte aber das letzte mal immer ein problem mit dem sound gehabt(mic ausgang). Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, was besser wäre ....ob ich die 10.04  oder die 11.10 nehmen sollte? der rest wie z.B. grafikkarte wurde schon immer problemlos erkannt.
<k1l> assolino: generell ist die 10.04 eine lts und die 11.10 nicht. die möglichkeit der besseren hardwareunterstützung steigt aber mit jedem release an. schau doch mal einfach in die hcl zu deinem gerät
<k1l> !hcl
<kubine> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<assolino> habe etwas für das mainboard gefunden, dass es mit der 10.04 funktioniert mit dem hinweis" 	funktioniert größtenteils out of the box, Mikrofon funktioniert erst, wenn man linux-backports-modules-alsa-KERNELVERSION-generic installiert und linux-sound-base, alsa-base, alsa-utils neuinstalliert, SuspendToRAM funktioniert nur mit sudo acpitool -s " sprich dann lieber bei der 10er bleiben oder 
<assolino> mit der 11er versuchen ?
<dadrc> Backports spricht erstmal dafür, dass die Chancen bei der neuen Version besser stehen
<dadrc> Ich würd an deiner Stelle einfach mal 11.10 von 'ner LiveCD testen
<assolino> okay ich werds mal probieren, Danke für die hilfe 
<hudo> hallo, ist es moeglich die messages wenn neue mail in thunderbird ankommt, oder rhythmbox song wechselt, nachtraeglich zu lesen ?
<dadrc> hudo, soweit ich weiß, schreibt der notify-daemon ein log 
<dadrc> moment
<dadrc> ~/.cache/notify-osd.log müsste das sein
<hudo> dadrc, klasse, danke schoen
<opheus> #join freenet
<Frickelpit> nicht ganz
<mnass> hi, benutzt jemand sunbird oder lightning und kann mir sagen was für privat persönliche termine local besser ist?
<deem> es gibt kein besser, es gibt nur "damit kann ich arbeiten und damit nicht". das programm, das dir am besten gefällt solltest du nutzen
<benvei> mnass, wenn du Thunderbird als mail Client nutzt dann lightning, dann hast du beides in einem :p
<mnass> ok
<mnass> lightning ist aktuell nicht kompatibel mit thunderbird 9.0 - sunbird gibt es überhaupt nicht mehr in den paketquellen - jemand ne gute idee was man als kalender in 11.10 nutzen kann?
<dadrc> mnass, lightning ist kompatibel mit thunderird
<dadrc> guck mal im repository, das paket heißt xul-ext-lightning
<mnass> da steht bei installations versuch nicht kompatibel mit 9.0
<benvei> mnass, installiers in Thunderbird direkt vom addonmanager
<mnass> ich hatte die version von der website
<dadrc> Nimm die aus dem Repository, die funktioniert.
<mnass> jo mach ich gerade
<FUZxxl> Morgen!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein neues Ubuntu mit BTRFS-Partition installiert und kriege jetzt immer den Fehler "sparse file not allowed" beim booten...
<jokrebel> mnass: Ansonsten: Ich war mit dem Kalender von Evolution immer sehr zufrieden.
<FUZxxl> Wie kriegt man den weg?
<k1l_> FUZxxl: btrfs ist noch nicht stabil, deswegen auch die roten kästen mit den warnungen :/
<FUZxxl> Naja...
<FUZxxl> *trotzdem haben will*
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: 1) immer viele viele  bakcups machen 2) mal btrfs filesystem balance drauf machen und hoffen 3) die leute in #btrfs fragen, warm anziehen und noch mehr hoffen.
<FUZxxl> Also, ich kann immernoch booten.
<FUZxxl> Das nervt nur.
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: dann solltest du auch googlen können: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=sparse+file+not+allowed+btrfs&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: kein google, keine beta software ;)
<FUZxxl> Hm...
<FUZxxl>  Ich habe auch Google verwendet.
<FUZxxl> Da kam aber nichts hilfreiches.
<FUZxxl> Nur so in der Art "Der Fehler existiert"
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/777092 - tut er. ohne bugfix.
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Warum will man ein experimentelles Filesystem? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dateisystem#Grundlegende-Merkmale
<kubine> Launchpad bug 777092 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 11.04 sparse file not allowed (dup-of: 736743)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: dann - dumm gelaufen. hat offenkundig unstable zeug so ansicht.
<kubine> Launchpad bug 736743 in grub2 "environment block not implemented on btrfs" [Wishlist,Triaged] 
<TheInfinity> FUZxxl: beta. ou know? ;)
<FUZxxl> hm..
<FUZxxl> Auf dem verlinkten Blogpost ist auch eine Lösung.
<FUZxxl> Nur leider ist die beschriebene Zeile in /boot/grub/00_header anders als angegeben.
<TheInfinity> direkt basteln in /boot/grub/?
<TheInfinity> okay. mutig Oo
<FUZxxl> Also, die Anleitung sagt das.
<FUZxxl> Wahrscheinlich zerschreddert man sich so das ganze System...
<TheInfinity> man sollte backups haben
<FUZxxl> Oder irgendwelche Notfall-Funktionen.
<FUZxxl> System ist neu installiert...
<TheInfinity> und wissen wie man ne installation rettet wenn grub tot ist
<jokrebel> FUZxxl: Welches Ubuntu eigentlich?
<TheInfinity> kann bei updates passieren.
<FUZxxl> 11.10
<TheInfinity> ist halt development kram. man kann viel machen, sollte aber auch wissen, wie man es repariert.
<FUZxxl> TheInfinity: Das ist nicht das Problem.
<FUZxxl> Live-CD + chroot sollte reichen
<jokrebel> offensichtlich doch…
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: ganz sicher nicht.
<FUZxxl> ?
<FUZxxl> Naja, von dort aus den bootloader reparieren bzw. die entsprechenden config-files zurücksetzen
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: es gibt mehr als genug sachen, die man bei btrfs noch gar nicht reparieren kann, oder wenn dann nur mit latest-kernel und den btrfs-tools direkt aus dem git-repo. je nachdem was man eben gerade für ein problem hat.
<FUZxxl> jo
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: ergo: nur wissen wie man mit ner livecd und chroot umgeht bringt da nicht viel.
<happyblue> Moin. Kann keine Pakete installieren, benutze die Livecd. Beim unpacking bleibt er immer hängen. Jemand Ahnung?
<FUZxxl> ja
<FUZxxl> Ist richtig.
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: und das ist jetzt ausdrücklich _kein_ sinnloses unstable-bashing, sondern eigene, leidvolle erfahrung. ich kann auf systemen die funktionieren müssen oder zumindest weitgehend sollen wirklich nur nachdrücklich von btrfs abraten.
<jokrebel> happyblue: Gibts da auch genauere Fehlermeldungen? "bleibt hängen" ist wenig brauchbar.
<LetoThe2nd> mal ganz abgesehen von der bodenlos miesen performance als /home, z.b.
<happyblue> Unpacking mbr (from .../archives/mbr_1.1.10-2_i386.deb) ...
<happyblue> und dann kommt nichts mehr
<FUZxxl> Ich verstehe was du meinst. Ist mir auch völlig klar, dass man das lassen sollte wenn nicht unbedingt notwendig.
<FUZxxl> Sinn und Unsinn dessen war auch nicht die Frage
<k1l_> happyblue: die live cd ist sowieso limitiert, weil sie keinen speicher hat.  was willst du denn machen? paste mal das log zu einem pasteservice
<happyblue> ich weiß dass der platz limitiert ist, aber ich kann überhaupt keine pakete installieren unter live-cd. ist dann nicht so jut. ich wollte auf einem usb-stick einen mbr installieren, um den bootfähig zu kriegen. 
<happyblue> http://pastie.org/3296271
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: aber es ist weitestgehende die antwort :P wenn du mit btrfs hängst, am besten immer google und #btrfs befragen. hier kann man da sehr wenig helfen
<FUZxxl> Werde ich machen
<happyblue> re
<FUZxxl> kontra
<happyblue> :)
<jokrebel> happyblue: Warum nimmst Du nicht einfach den Startmedienersteller? Soweit ich weiß ist der auch auf der LiveCD vorhanden.
<happyblue> jokrebel da bleibt er immer beim bootloader installieren hängen, sprich fährt einfach nicht fort
<happyblue> wenn ich den startmedienersteller dann schließe und neustarte kommt zu beginn der intallation immer ne fehlermeldung
<happyblue> darum wollte ich das manuell machen
<jokrebel> happyblue: Dass da einfach nur die CD nen hau hat?
<happyblue> jokrebel könnte sein, obwohl ich sie frisch gebrannt hab. muss wohl sonst ne neue brennen. 
<happyblue> ich dachte ich könnte das auch über nen usb stick machen, aber das geht wiederum nicht argl
<jokrebel> happyblue: Im startmenü gibt es ein Prüffunktion dafür.
<happyblue> du meinst vor der livesession wenn man f6 drückt?
<jokrebel> happyblue: IIRC gleich nach dem BIOS. ESC drücken - Sprache auswählen - Und dann nicht "Live ausprobieren" oder "installieren" sondern "Medium auf Fehler prüfen" oder so.
<happyblue> achso. werd ich mal tun
<happyblue> jokrebel ich kann noch nicht mal md5sum ausführen grml
<niklasfi> hallo, kann man in der sshd eigentlich auch password authentification=no an einen bestimmten port binden?
<superhonk> Hallo, wenn ich mittels telnet auf ein ubuntu System zugreifen will, welcher Dienst muß dann dort laufen, damit man sich verbinden kann?
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: first hit bei google... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-a-telnet-server-in-ubuntu.html
<ppq> telnet? weia
<apollo13> du willst kein telnet!!!!!!!
<ppq> ssh gar nicht machbar?
<ppq> apollo13++
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: abgesehen davon, dass telnet massiv deprecated ist und man uneingeschränkt ssh bevorzugen soll.
<LetoThe2nd> .. und das geht auch deutlich schneller/einfacher einzurichten ;)
<jokrebel> .oO( hatten wir das nicht schon mal vor ein paar Tagen? )
<apollo13> reicht das nicht einmal im jahr?
<superhonk> +LetoThe2nd: Vielen Dank für den Link.
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: das nächste mal gibts nur noch ein gidf ;)
<superhonk> LetoThe2nd: gidf?
<ppq> 'apt-cache search' ist auch sein freund, LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> tja....
<ppq> superhonk: also: denk an deine freunde.
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: vielleicht erschliesst sich dir ja aus dem kontext, wie du herausfindest was "gidf" ist.
<superhonk> +ppq: ich habe keine ;-)
<jokrebel> superhonk: Und von mir auch noch ein: Telnet will man nicht mehr nutzen. Da würd ich gerne einen plausiblen Grund dafür haben.
<superhonk> Telnet will man nicht mehr nutzen habe ich jetzt verstanden; Danke; wenn ich mal eben vom einen Ubuntu via netzwerk (intranet) auf die console des anderen Ubuntus zugreifen will, was nimmt man dann am besten?
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<k1l_> superhonk: ssh
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: du google. oder du ubuntuusers.de. dann du tippen ssh. du drücken enter. du lesen. ;)
<superhonk> +LetoThe2nd: genau das mache ich gerade.
<superhonk> Vielen Dank erstmal...
<Nalkem> ciao
<LupusE> hi
<superhonk> LetoThe2nd: gidf; ...ach so; ja ich habe nur bei Ubuntuusers nach titel:telnet gesucht und nicht bei google; ich bitte das zu entschuldigen (gelobe Besserung :) -- besten Dank nochmal
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh  superhonk oben anfangen zu lesen, dann weisst du warum telnet nicht mehr trendy ist
<superhonk> k1l_: Habe ich gelesen und verstanden; Danke
<iudex> jemand da?
<jokrebel> iudex: Alle in Mittag…
<jokrebel> !frag
<iudex> :)
<jokrebel> iudex: Einfach Fragen - es wäre kontraproduktiv wenn jetzt 189 Leute ja/nein sagen würden.
<iudex> wie kann ich bei ubuntu 11.10 gnome den standby modus ausstellen
<iudex> wenn ich ntv oder was gucke schaltet der lappi nach n paar minuten immer in standby
<iudex> is nervig
<iudex> habe leider null ahnung von linux, weiß also nicht, wo ich das konfigurieren kann
<iudex> danke schonmal
<dAnjou> iudex: such mal die energie einstellungen
<jokrebel> iudex: Sollte in den Energieoptionen und/oder Bildschirmschonereinstellungen regelbar sein.
<dAnjou> iudex: sollte übers dash findbar sein
 * jokrebel hat hier leider grad nur Unity am Start.
<dAnjou> wer weiß, was er mit gnome meint :P
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Dash ist doch Unity? Er spricht von Gnome.
<deem> wenn er gnome gnome meint hat er bestimmt mint, wenn er unity meint findet er es in der dash :D
<iudex> nein
<dAnjou> und wenn er nicht weiß, was er meint?
<dAnjou> wo is denn meine schöne übersicht?
<jokrebel> *kusch*
<iudex> ich hab ubuntu 11.10, aber nicht mit der grafischen oberfläche mit unity gestartet
<iudex> sondern die klassische ansicht von gnome
<iudex> keine ahnung wie die heißt
<deem> es gibt kein gnome mehr in 11.10
<deem> nur unity2d
<dAnjou> iudex: naja, auch die hat irgendwo ihre einstellungen
<jokrebel> deem: Schmarn
<deem> jokrebel: ?
<dAnjou> gnome 3
<iudex> ich schau mal eben welche oberfläche ich nutze
<dAnjou> is wohl in den quellen
<iudex> bis gleich
<deem> achso. ja gnome 3 :D
<deem> warum geth er aus dem irc raus, wenn er schaut welche de installiert ist? O_O
<jokrebel> deem: Vermutlich weil er sich neu anmeldet.
<dAnjou> na abmelden um in den login einstellungen zu gucken
<iudex> re
<dAnjou> ham wa jesehn
<iudex> also, ubuntu 11.10 mit Gnome Classic oberfläche; nicht die Ubuntu Unity oder 2d variante
<iudex> hab hier nur die reiter: Anwendungen und Orte
<dAnjou> iudex: naja, dann guck die doch mal durch
<dAnjou> bekommst auch moralische unterstützung von uns
<dAnjou> *gogogo*
<dAnjou> iudex: unter umständen musst du auch erst in die (system)einstellungen und von da in die energieeinstellungen
<iudex> da finde ich unter anwendungen, systemwerkzeuge, systemeinstellungen, leistung -> die bereitschaft des lappis einzustellen, aber egal was ich da einstelle, der rechner fährt nach 2-3 minuten in standby
<WasserDragoon> hi habe eclipse indigo aus den offiziellen paketquellen installiert und kann window->preferences nicht anklicken
<WasserDragoon> der menüpunkt ist ausgegraut und demnach nicht klickbar
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: dann machs wie alle und installier dir eclipse irgendwo ins HOME
<WasserDragoon> dAnjou: wieso machen das alle so?
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: je nach nutzung empfiehlt sich auch eine evaluation von easyeclipse
<WasserDragoon> sollten die einstellungen von eclipse nicht ohnehin irgendwo in ~/.eclipse sein?
<jokrebel> iudex: Hast Du das über gnome-power-manager versucht?
<dAnjou> 1. kriegt man so schneller die neueste version inkl. bug fixes und anderen updates und 2. kriegt man so viel eher hilfe, weil die installation viel eher der gleicht, die auch die windows und mac nutzer haben
<iudex> jokredel: wo finde ich das?
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: ich mach das nur noch so seit ich derben stress mit der version aus den quellen hatte als ich android-entwicklung machen wollte
<jokrebel> iudex: Ruf das einfach aus dem Terminal aus auf.
<dAnjou> nur rechteprobleme und die und jenes nicht gefunden
<dAnjou> *dies
<WasserDragoon> ja scheint mir auch ein rechteproblem zu sein im prinzip müsste ich aber nur meinen tomcat konfigurieren
<dAnjou> WasserDragoon: eclipse runterladen, entpacken, läuft
<iudex> jokredel: wie?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: das gibts nich
<WasserDragoon> hmm das is mir zu viel arbeit ich lass eclipse einfach nur zum programmieren wegen der javadocs, autocompletion etc. und kompiliere weiterhin per cli mitels ant buildfile
<WasserDragoon> trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> iudex: Von welchem Ubuntu reden wir?
<jokrebel> ah - sorry
<iudex> jokrebel: 11.10
<jokrebel> iudex: Wenn Du da über die Systemeinstellungen nichts passendes einstell kannst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_shell#Systemeinstellungen brauchst Du vielleicht noch die Tweak-Tools um da ran zu kommen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_shell#Gnome-Tweak-Tool ... sind aber nur Vermutungen, da ich mich inzwischen mit Unity anfreunden konnte.
<jokrebel> +en +ge
<iudex> jokrebel: danke
<jokrebel> iudex: Hat es denn geholfen?
<iudex> jokrebel: bei gnome lief ne einstellung, die statt nem bildschirmschoner den bildschirm geschwärzt hat, habs jetzt mal abgestellt, muss es noch ausprobieren
<leszek> hi
<innerand> hi
<kuhno> ich hab jedes mal probleme, dass der xscreensaver mein passwort unter xubuntu nicht annimmt... kennt sonst jemand das problem?
<kuhno> ich hab in einem forum von einem anderen fall gelesen, aber da gabs auch keine lösung
<kuhno> bisher hilft nur auf eine andere konsole zu wechseln, da mit den gleichen logindaten reinzugehen und den screensaver zu killen
<koegs> hast du irgendwelche sonderzeichen oder ähnliches im passwort, wo ein anderes Tastaturlayout zuschlagen könnte (ins blaue geraten)
<kuhno> kein y,z, sonderzeichen, umlaut
<kuhno> nur numerische und buchstaben die auf deutscher und englsicher tastatur gleich sind
<kuhno> seit der einrichtung (xubunut-installation) nie geändert
<kuhno> das problem hatte ich schon 'früher' mit xubuntu
<koegs> und die falsch eingegebenen passwörter tauchen auch in /var/log/auth.log auf?
<koegs> also ich überlege nur, nutze selber xubuntu auf verschiedenen rechner und hab das Problem noch nicht gehabt
<kuhno> in anderen distris mit xscreensaver aber nie probleme gehabt
<koegs> kuhno: taucht der fehlgeschlagene Login für xscreensaver im auth.log auf?
<koegs> Feb  1 21:00:47 x201pool xscreensaver[1516]: FAILED LOGIN 1 ON DISPLAY ":0", FOR "koegs"
<dreamon> Hat das Passwort ein "j" oder "y" .. hab da im Planet was gelesen.. hatte aber nicht mit xubuntu zu tun.
<dreamon> Ging um Konsolen Login
<bekks> dreamon: ?
<k1l_> dreamon: das ging um die alpha version im planet
<koegs> ja, und apt-get, nicht login
<dreamon> Ich bezog mich auf das login problem. (von kuhno)
<dreamon> genau.. (hätte ja sein können)
<kuhno> nein, ein m ist die 'beesonderste' taste
<koegs> was ein nicht vollständig lokalisiertes apt-get mit xscreensaver zu tun, dreamon?
<koegs> +hat
<kuhno> dreamon, wo finde ich den artikel? dann les ich da mal durch, ob es irgendwie hilft
<koegs> kuhno: http://www.bitblokes.de/2012/01/ubuntu-12-04-j-ist-y/ und es "hilft" nicht...
<koegs> kuhno: aber warum beantwortest du meine fragen nicht?
<kuhno> sorry, welche fragen?
<koegs> [21:04:58] <+koegs> kuhno: taucht der fehlgeschlagene Login für xscreensaver im auth.log auf?
<robert2_> hallo, ich habe ein zwei fragen zu java, siehe paste http://pastebin.com/f8w0B4n5
<kuhno> koegs, es taucht auf
<kuhno> Feb  1 20:29:24 x61t-ubuntu xscreensaver[1662]: pam_unix(xscreensaver:auth): auth could not identify password for <username>
<koegs> interessant, die meldung kenne ich nur, wenn das Login in einen Timeout läuft
<koegs> du gibst also das passwort ein, da kommen so schöne sternchen und dann?
<Hodes> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_donnerstag_0202_48_5_878_298.html
<kuhno> wie kann ich den screensaver mit pw-abfrage manuell starten?
<kuhno> ich glaube, es kam der übliche "authentication failed" dialog
<koegs> kuhno: xflock4
<Hodes> der wirds wohl werden ^^
<koegs> Hodes: wc
<Hodes> wc?
<koegs> wrong channel
<Hodes> oh :D
<kuhno> $ xflock4 
<kuhno> /usr/bin/xflock4: 30: xlock: not found
<bekks> Then install it too ;)
<koegs> das ist strange, kannst du bitte mal die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in einen nopaste packen? (siehe topic)
<koegs> bekks: xflock4 braucht hier kein xlock...
<kuhno> E: Paket »xlock« hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<robert2_> ok, ich formuliere meine frage erneut: um welche java version handelt es sich hier "Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_21-b06)"?
<bekks> Um die Version 1.6.0_21
<robert2_> bekks: weist diese version sicherheitslücken auf?
<bekks> Ganz bestimmt, sonst gäbe es keine neueren Versionen :)
<kuhno> koegs: no lsb module, willst du die paar infos trotzdem?
<koegs> ja
<Hodes> wie kann ich bei kopete eigentlich animated smileys einstellen?
<robert2_> bekks: sollte ich diesbezüglich aktiv werden? (10.04)
<bekks> robert2_: Solltest Du, ja. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<kuhno> koegs, http://nopaste.info/0f9680e848.html
<koegs> kuhno: jetzt bin ich irritiert, xflock4 braucht hier kein xlock und deine zeile aus dem auth.log passt eigentlich nur zu nem timeout, hast du irgendwelche sachen an deinem system verbastelt?
<kuhno> ich hab es gestern installiert
<kuhno> also definitiv nein :D
<robert2_> bekks: vielen dank dafür, gibt es pakete der derzeit von mir verwendeten Java-Version die nach der installation von OpenJDK nicht mehr benötigt werden und deinstalliert werden können/sollten?
<bekks> robert2_: Das steht in dem Artikel.
<pepejoe> Huhu! Ich benutze Liveusb , aber nach nem Neustart muss ich den Stick aus und wieder einstecken, damit er wieder davon bootet. kann man das umgehen?
<robert2_> bekks: das ist ja interessant, ich war gerade auf "http://java.com/de/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1" und habe meine java-version überprüfen lassen, plötzlich hat sich der "Plugin-Finder-Service" geöffnet und meldet verfügbare Plugins: "The IcedTea Web Browser Plugin" sowie "Java Runtime Environment". Behebt die installation dieser plugins mein Problem?
<bekks> Lies bitte den Artikel den ich Dir verlinkt habe.
<kuhno> sorry, die wlan-verbindung ist hier echt mies...
<robert2_> bekks: mein englisch ist leider nicht so dolle :-)
<bekks> robert2_: Dort ist nirgendwo die Rede von java.com, oder dass man das besuchen soll.
<bekks> robert2_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JAVA
<kuhno_> koegs, hattest du seit der 'verbastelt' frage noch etwas geschrieben? das kam dann nicht bei mir an.
<Rabenvogel> hallo
<Rabenvogel> Sag mal kann mir einer von Euch sagen wo ich die Dateidialoge (öffnen/speichern) bei Libreoffice einstelle?
<bekks> Was willst Du da denn einstellen?
<robert2_> bekks: auch da finde ich keinen hinweis auf nicht mehr benötigte pakete nach dem umstieg auf OpenJDK
<bekks> robert2_: Das bedeutet, dass es keine nicht benötigten Pakete gibt, oder? :)
<Rabenvogel> bekks: Ich will dort die Systemdialoge haben, da die orginal Libreoffice-Dialoge unter aller Sau sind. Das ging früher und ich denke nicht das die Einstellungsmöglichkeit die es bei OO.org gab bei Libreoffice entfernt wurde.
<robert2_> bekks: könnte man vermuten, ja
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="foo"  wobei foo gnome, kde oder none ist. 
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: braucht je nach dem welche Du haben willst das eine oder andere Zusatzpaket, da ich nicht weiss, welche Desktopumgebung Du verwendest, muss ich halt ein wenig raten
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: muss das ins Terminal? Nehme ich zumindest mal an
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: in das Terminal, in dem Du libreoffice startest. Sobald Du die gewuenschten Dialoge hast: das in die ~/.bashrc 
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs ich nutze LXDE und komme von Gnome 2.x.
<Fuchs> ja gut, dann ist klar, dass das nicht geht
<Fuchs> dann musst Du ihm schon sagen, dass Du die Gnomedialoge willst, kann er ja nicht wissen
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: was muss ich den noch installieren?
<Fuchs> im besten Fall nichts
<Fuchs> versuch mal ein   OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome"  lowriter       in einem Terminal 
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: konnte man früher in den Einstellungen regeln, aber ich finde die Einstellungen nicht mehr :-(
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: da kannst Du ihm nur sagen, dass er erzwungenermassen seine Dialoge nehmen soll. Dass er die von GTK+ (Gnome, salopp gesagt) oder KDE nehmen soll, konnte man da nie sagen
<robert2_> bekks: gut, dann werde ich "openjdk-6-jre" und "icedtea6-plugin" installieren und fertig :-)
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs stimmt, aber auch diese Option finde ich nicht
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: leider funktioniert das im Terminal nicht.
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: moechtest Du nun gerne mal probieren was ich oben geschrieben habe? 
<Fuchs> funktioniert nicht heisst? 
<Fuchs> die Option ist in Extra -> Optionen -> Allgemein 
<Fuchs> aber eben, das erzwingt die LO Dialoge, die Du, so verstehe ich Dich, nicht willst
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs ich habe es eben probiert, aber es hat nicht funktioniert. Bei 'export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome"' und darauf folgenden Start von Libreoffice hat sich an den Dialogen nichts geändert
<Fuchs> wie hast Du Libreoffice danach gestartet? 
<Fuchs> [22:08:38] <Fuchs> Rabenvogel: in das Terminal, in dem Du libreoffice startest.   << nur als Hinweis, erneuter 
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: einmal via Link und einmal via Terminaleingabe
<Hodes> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/information-:-sound-ueber-hdmi-mit-ubuntu/ ich lese das hier gerade durch, aber bei kde gibt es den eintrag 'kanäle konfiguieren nicht'?!
<Rabenvogel> Bin da schon auf nummer sicher gegangen
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: gut, nochmal: mach ein Terminal auf, und schreib genau das:    OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="Gnome" lowriter
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: wenn das geht, schauen wir weiter. Wenn immer noch nicht: schau, ob Du die Pakete libreoffice-gnome und libreoffice-gtk installiert hast. Wenn nein: installieren und noch mal versuchen. 
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: also es bringt leider nichts. Die beiden Pakete sind installiert.
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: Du hast das genau so abgetippt, inkl. lowriter, und Libreoffice ging dadurch auch auf? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: schau, ob oben genannte Option aktiv ist. Die koennte das noch ueberschreiben 
<Rabenvogel> jap ich habe es einfach markiert und mit der mitteltaste eingefügt
<Fuchs> gut, und Libreoffice war vorher zu, und ging dadurch auf? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: bitte oben genannte Option pruefen
<robert2_> ok danke nochmal, bin erstmal wieder raus
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs das ist interessant, ich habe unter Extras > Optionen nur die Einträge 'LibreOffice', 'Laden/Speichern', 'Spracheinstellungen', 'LibreOffice Writer', 'LibreOffice Writer/Web', 'LibreOffice Base', Diagramme und Internet. Einen direkten Eintrag 'Allgemein' gibt es nicht. Unter dem Eintrag 'Allgemein' bei 'LibreOffice' gibt es keinen entsprechenden Eintrag. Bei 'Allgemein' unter 'Laden/Speichern' ebenfalls nicht.
<Fuchs> unter LibreOffice -> Allgemein  hat es "Öffnen und Speichern Dialoge"
<Fuchs> dritte Checkbox von oben
<Rabenvogel> Bei mir gibt es die nicht => http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3097/lobeinstellungen.png
<iudex> hallo, was muss ich tun, um mir als nicht-root rechte fürs ein und aushängen von externen speichermedien zu verschaffen?
<Rabenvogel> iudex: Mit sudo arbeiten. Sprich 'sudo mount...'
<Rabenvogel> iudex: an sich sollte aber ein USB-Stick der angesteckt wird normalerweise von selbst eingebunden werden.
<k1l_> iudex: das sollte eigentlich dein dateimanager machen
<iudex> nein, meine fstab sieht noauto vor
<k1l_> iudex: zeig doch mal das ganze szenario auf
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<iudex> als root is mir das klar mit mount und umount, aber wie kann ich das einstellen, dass jeder die mounten kann
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: Bei mir gibt es die nicht => http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3097/lobeinstellungen.png
<bekks> iudex: Kannst du uns mal ein lsb_release -a zeigen bitte, in einem pasteservice?
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: okay, dann habe ich keine Ahnung, an welchen Paketen es da fehlt :( 
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: wenn Du Gnome noch installiert hast, kannst Du pruefen, ob er da die korrekten Dialoge verwendet? 
<iudex> bekks: was ist lsb-release?
<Rabenvogel> iudex: hier steht was dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB#Optionen-fuer-nachtraegliches-Einhaengen
<bekks> iudex: Ein Befehl, den Du bitte so im Terminal ausführst: lsb_release -a
<k1l_> iudex: gib es so ein wie beschrieben und kopier es in einen nopaste service
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs: nein ist nur noch Lubuntu auf der Kiste. Aber ist jetzt auch nicht so dringend. Ich werde es mal auf uu.de einstellen. Evtl. hat da einer ne Idee
<Fuchs> Rabenvogel: gute Idee. Den fehlenden Menueeintrag koennte ich mir nur erklaeren, wenn entsprechende Pakete fehlen wuerden
<iudex> bekks: ich wollte nur wissen, was ich da eingebe
<defunct_> finger khnz
<Rabenvogel> Fuchs das wäre durchaus möglich. Allerdings seltsam da andere Programmme wie z. B. Abiword die Gnome Dialoge verwenden. Na mal schauen.
<Rabenvogel> So ich dampf mal ab, muss morgen früh raus und wünsche Euch noch nen schönen Abend/Nacht :-)
<k1l_> iudex: es fragt systeminformationen ab
<iudex> ok
<iudex> lsb_release gibt nur die ubuntu version aus
<iudex> 11.10
<bekks> iudex: Du solltest lsb_release -a eingeben. Und bitte einen Pasteservice benutzen.
<k1l_> iudex: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MOUNT#Optionen  zeigt dir einige optionen, users klingt doch ganz gut oder?
<bekks> !paste
<kubine> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org
<iudex> hab das dev mit users versehen
<iudex> bzw user, dass sollte ja reichen
<iudex> warum soll ich für eine zeile n pasteservice benutzen?
<sash_> Für >= 3 normalerweise. Und -a gibt mehr aus.
<bekks> iudex: Weil lsb_release -a mehr als eine Zeile ausgibt.
<iudex> ja, bei mir sinds 5 zeilen... aber lediglich infos über die ubuntu version
<bekks> iudex: Würdest Du das trotzdem bitte in einen Pasteservice schicken?
<iudex> bekks: warum? da steht nur distri=ubuntu release=11.10 name=oneiric
<bekks> Weil ich gerne die vollständige Ausgabe in einem Paste sehen möchte.
<iudex> habs dir doch gerade schrieben
<iudex> btw ich habs mit rw,user,defaults gelöst
<bekks> Ok, ich hab dreimal gefragt, Du hast Dich dreimal geweigert. Danke für dieses Gespräch.
<iudex> bitte
<kuhno_> das war jetzt schon mehr diskussion als es text wäre :D
<watschu> hallo an alle, ich benutze Ubuntu 11.10 auf einem 64Bit Laptop, vor ein paar Tagen hat sich Thunderbird auf die Version 9 aktualisiert. Bis heute ging auch alles gut, aber seit heute Mittag stürzt Thunderbird jedes mal ca. 2 Sekunden nach dem Start ab. 
<watschu> Ist jemandem von euch dieses Problem bekannt?
<k1l_> watschu: nein. starte es mal aus einem terminal heraus und schau ob da meldungen auftauchen
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405437/
<watschu> so sieht das aus
<k1l_> du hast nen anderes theem eingestellt?
<k1l_> *theme
<watschu> soweit ich weis nicht
<watschu> ich benutze ein addon namens funambol
<watschu> und silverlight
<watschu> ich habe auch schon versucht thunderbird über apt-get remove zu entfernen
<watschu> und neu zu installieren
<k1l_> naja, das kommt aber, weil da das theme eine engine benötigt, die du nicht installiert hast. also musst du doch was am theme vom system was verändert haben
<k1l_> installiere gtk2-engines-pixbuf  und das sollte helfen
<watschu> ok ich versuche es
<watschu> ist leider trotzdem gecrasht
<k1l_> vlt mal aus und wieder einloggen
<watschu> ok mach ich gleich, dann melde ich mich hier wieder, hier ist noch der fehler report an mozilla:
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405442/
<watschu> bis gleich
<watschu> hallo
<watschu> das hat leider auch nicht geklappt
<dreamon> watschu, Hast mal failsafe versucht.. weiß nimmer genau.. aber gibt da eine Option für.
<Hodes> is das normal, das ich unter audio profile hdmi 2 stehen habe, sobald ich den tv anstelle?
<k1l_> nochmal das log vom starten nopasten. wenn das wirklich nicht will dann die .xsession-errors aus dem homeordner auch nopasten
<k1l_> Hodes: ja, weil dann neue boxen dazugekommen sind
<watschu> also wenn ich es über die console starte kommen keine fehlermeldungen mehr
<kuhno_> läuft trotzdem nicht?
<watschu> nein, ansonsten ist es wie davor
<Hodes> k1l_: also brauch ich da nix ändern mehr? Sound geht übrigens :), aber der forum post sollte mal überarbeitet werden
<watschu> hier die x-session-errors
<watschu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405447/
<watschu> dreamon, ich habe leider nichts über die failsafe option gefunden
<k1l_> watschu: welches theme nutzt du für unity?
<watschu> ähm, das ganz normale
<watschu> ich weiß nicht genau wie das heißt 
<musca> firefox --safe-mode
<watschu> ich habe lediglich mit dem compiz-manager eingestellt, dass die leiste links nicht mehr automatisch versteckt wird
<watschu> danke musca
<watschu> k1l_also mit der --safe-mode Option konnte ich Thunderbird jeztt starten
<k1l_> watschu: dann stell mal alle addons ab und gucke was da schuld war
<watschu> ja ich schalte sie jetzt nach und nach hinzu und schau mal
<kuhno_> vllt mal das profil verschieben und gucken ob es ohne tut?
<musca> ^nur noch 148 Mails checken ...
<watschu> verstehe ich nicht, ich habe jetzt wieder alle addons drin und es stürzt nichtmehr ab
<kuhno_> :D
<watschu> aber bei der fail-safe konnte ich auch "Reset toolbars and controls" auswählen
<watschu> vielleicht lag es irgendwie daran
<watschu> na ja, nun funktioniert es
<watschu> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
<kuhno_> das ist wie bei hardware-reparaturen: aufmachen, angucken, zumachen, tut wieder
<watschu> ^^ ich schwöre ich habe meinen laptop nie geschlagen
<watschu> höchstens ein bisschen
<kuhno_> manche sind da empfindlich, da reicht schon anschreien!
<watschu> :p nun ja ich will euch nicht weiter stören, aber noch loswerden, dass ich diese art support sehr angenehm finde und bis jetzt noch jedes problem mit eurer hilfe oder der eurer kollegen beheben konnte
<watschu> schönen abend und bis zum nächsten mal
<k1l_> fito
<k1l_> *dito
<dAnjou> mensch ney, hat qt denn keine stock icons?
<dAnjou> huch
<sash_> Ja, husch, rüber.
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-02
<iudex> hat jemand erfahrung mit slitaz?
<janda> iudex auf ne meta-frage erhältst du _keine_antwort! stell deine frage präzise
<iudex> bei der installation von slitaz vom usb stick kommt der fehler auf  das"no rootfs.gz" gefunden wird
<iudex> <- warum?
<koegs> iudex: hier ist Ubuntu-Support, kein Slitaz-Support
<iudex> richtiggggggg
<iudex> fällt mir jetzt erst auf
<iudex> kann mir dennoch jemand helfen?
<koegs> nein, du kannst höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<koegs> hier ist das Thema beendet
<iudex> frage: was bedeutet es, wenn bei der ubuntu installation die meldung aufkommt: "no root filesystem found", obwohl n iso abbild mit im root verzeichnis ist?
<koegs> wahrscheinlich hast du keine "/"-Partition definiert
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat die UNIX-Gruppe »sasl«?
<geser> bullgard4: /usr/share/doc/base-passwd/users-and-groups.txt.gz und dann nach sasl suchen
<Judge> moin @ all :)
<bullgard4> geser: Vielen Dank!
<Alasia> hallo
<Alasia> gibt es eine möglichkeit mehrere symlinks parallel zu erstellen?
<sdx23> "parallel"?
<geser> vermutlich sowas wie "ln -s a b c d" (wobei a die Quelle und b, c und d das Ziel sind)
<geser> mir fällt spontan keine fertige Lösung ein, aber das ließe auch per Shell-Scripting lösen
<Alasia> geser: regex wie file[a-d].txt geht dabei wohl nicht?
<geser> ich sehe gerade in der "ln"-Manpage, dass ln sowas doch kann (mit Einschränkungen)
<sdx23> Klingt als wollest du eine Schleife verwenden. Jedenfalls wenn die Namen einem Schema entsprechen.
<geser> Alasia: enn file[a-d].txt durch die Bash erweitert werden kann, dann sollte es gehen
<geser> ln -s file[a-d].txt dst (dst = Zielverzeichnis)
<Alasia> perfekt, danke
<x__> hallo, ich habe ein problem eine windows partition zu mounten. ich habe ein ordner angelegt mnt/Apps und dann einen eintrag in die fstab gemacht. hier der code http://nopaste.info/1c1f6d16d3.html
<x__> und wenn ich jetzt in den ordner gehe ist er leer
<sdx23> Ausgabe von mount | grep Apps #?
<x__> es wird nix ausgegeben 
<x__> muss ich vielleicht erst neu starten ?
<sdx23> Dann ist es nicht gemountet. Hast du mount überhaupt aufgerufen?
<k1l> mount -a
<k1l> das liest die fstab neu ein
<x__> dachte ich muss einen eintrag in die fstab machen
<k1l> x__: wenn diese beim booten immer gemountet werden soll, ja
<x__> habe mount -a eingegeben aber es wir immer noch nichts im ordner angezeigt
<deem> x__: mit sudo?
<x__> ah sorry
<x__> jetzt
<x__> musste nochmal aus dem ordner raus und wieder rein gehen 
<x__> jetzt klapts danke
<dreamon> Hat jemand einen Scanner, der mit Ubuntu 100% funktionert.? 
<sdx23> 100% = alle Features? - Du solltest vermutlich besser danach suchen, was du brauchst.
<k1l> !hcl
<kubine> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<sdx23> und http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<dreamon> Nur einen Scanner der geht.. nicht alle Feature.. simple scan und fertig.
<dreamon> Hab nen canon lide30 dran, und mal geht er dann hört er einfach auf.. ganz komisch.
<dreamon> Gibts auch eine Liste, wo steht, dieser Aktuelle Scanner (noch kaufbar) funktioniert auf Ubuntu. Oder gibts gar einen Ubuntu laden, wo man Hardware kaufen kann, die funktioniert?
<dadrc> dreamon, ich fürchte, außer der Liste von SANE gibt's da nicht viel
<dadrc> Was man davon noch kriegt, wirst du wohl von Hand nachgucken müssen :/
<geser> ich habe das mal vor Monaten mal versucht und das Ergebnis war sehr ernüchternd: fast keins der funktionierenden Scanner war neu zu erwerben (vielleicht gebraucht auf Ebay, aber da habe ich nicht nachgeschaut) (zumindest die Modelle, die ich damals angeschaut habe)
<dAnjou> hi, ich hab mal wieder mitn apache und virtualhosts auf oneiric zu kämpfen. vhost sieht aus wie hier http://wiki.ckan.org/Deployment#Setup_Apache_with_Ckan .. ich hab das ganz auch schon bei mir lokal äquivalent durchexerziert, was geklappt hat. auf dem entfernten server sehe ich aber nach aktivierung und apache neustart immer noch nur ein It Works. jemand ne idee warum?
<TheUser_> hi leute, hab ihr eine ahnung warum bei meinem Ubuntu 11.10 firsch installiert und geupdatet die maus ständdig einfriert....nur die maus, der rest läuft super
<geser> dAnjou: testest du mit dem richtigen Servernamen? (dem aus der vhost-Konfiguration; nicht mit dem "offiziellen" Rechnernamen)
<dAnjou> geser: hmm, mal sehen
<TheUser_> keine ahnung ?
<dAnjou> geser: also ich hab dort xyz.de drinstehen und der server is auch über xyz.de erreichbar
<geser> hmm
<apollo13> geser: a) apache config zeigen, b) output von a2dissite c) vhost zeigen d) lsb_release -a
<geser> apollo13: meinst du vielleicht dAnjou? er hat das vhost-Problem, nicht ich
<apollo13> äh ja
<apollo13> sry
<TheUser_> leute, hat den keine ne idee woran das liegen kann ?
<dAnjou> apollo13: mit apache config meinst du httpd.conf?
<k1l> TheUser_: schau nachdem das aufgetreten ist mal ins /var/log/dmesg und .xsession-errors im home
<TheUser_> es ist aktuell
<TheUser_> ich schau mal.
<geser> dAnjou: und du hast auch überprüft, dass in dem DocumentRoot für den vhost eine index.html mit einem anderen Inhalt liegt?
<apollo13> dAnjou: nein apache.conf
<dAnjou> geser: das ding läuft über wsgi .. glaub, da gibt es sowas nich
<apollo13> über wsgi kann "das ding" nicht laufen
<apollo13> wsgi ist ein konzept kein deployment
<sdx23> TheUser_: Welche Maus? Wie angeschlossen? Ein Laptop?
<TheUser_> kll meinst du dmesg.3.gz?
<TheUser_> Laptop
<TheUser_> wo ist .xsession-errors ?
<dAnjou> seid doch nich immer so kleinlich, was "ich hab keine ahnung davon"-redewendungen angeht
<sdx23> TheUser_: Bitte auch die anderen zwei Fragen beantworten. Die Datei liegt im Homeverzeichnis.
<TheUser_> 1. hatte ich schon LAPTOP und die zweite ich bin in /home da ist natürlich nur mein nutzerordner
<k1l> TheUser_: nein, nur dmesg 
<TheUser_> ist nicht da kill
<dAnjou> apollo13: reicht dir auch nen /etc/issue, offenbar hat die server variante keine lsb module
<dAnjou> zumindest sagt er das
<k1l> TheUser_: installier die mal "pastebinit"
<apollo13> dAnjou: nein lsb-release -a, so wie er es ausgibt, das passt dann schon
<k1l> TheUser_: und dann tippst du folgendes ein: "pastebinit .xsession-errors" und "dmesg | pastebinit"
<dAnjou> "No LSB modules are available"
<dAnjou> der andere kram kommt gleich
<dAnjou> oh, sorry
<dAnjou> is dohc da
<geser> dAnjou: bitte meine Frage nich falsch verstehen, ich habe aber auch schon vor Problemen gesessen und mich fragte, warum es nicht funktioniert, nur um dann festzustellen, dass es an Sachen lag von denen ich angenommen habe sie passend eingestellt zu haben und doch übersehen habe
<TheUser_> k1l:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/826257/
<dAnjou> geser: sicher
<apollo13> dAnjou: irgendwie hab ich das gefühl dass das kein ubuntu ist
<dAnjou> ich bin für jede idee dankbar
<TheUser_> ist aber nur dmesg ...zu xsession-errors hatte  er nichts gefunden
<dAnjou> apollo13: doch doch, kommt gleich
<TheUser_> k1l:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/826257/
<k1l> TheUser_: mit punkt davor, so wie ich es geschrieben habe. die liegt in "/home/deinusername/.xsession-errors"
<dAnjou> apollo13: übrigens könnte ich jetz auch einfach das lsb_release von nem anderen ubuntu reinkopieren, damit ich hier support bekomme, aber es ist wirklich ein ubuntu
<TheUser_> sorry für doppelpost http://past.ubuntu.com/826258
<TheUser_> hab es gefunden ...ist der letzte link
<apollo13> dAnjou: seit wann bitte hat ubuntu ne httpd.conf?
<k1l> TheUser_: installiere gtk2-engines-pixbuf gegen die ganzen theme-errors erstmal
<dAnjou> apollo13: du hast recht, hat mir vielleicht irgendnen anderes ding da reinkopiert
<k1l> TheUser_: in den logs seh ich aber erstmal nichts ungewöhnliches sonst. ist das ne usb maus?
<TheUser_> ok. ist installiert
<TheUser_> nein touchpad
<dAnjou> apollo13: die is auch leer
<apollo13> ahja ;)
<dAnjou> man, kacke, jetz hab ich die pastebin datei wieder leer gemacht
<TheUser_> also wenn ich eine externe usb maus anschließe geht sie weider
<k1l> TheUser_: hmm, dann keine ahnung.
<TheUser_> schade
<dAnjou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826265/
<dAnjou> apollo13: so
<dAnjou> btw: ich würde doch sofort meine integrität verlieren, wenn ich hier leute wegschicke, weil sie kein ubuntu haben und dann selbst ohne ankommen
<TheUser_> wie kann ich bei 11.10 wieder auf gnome umstellen
<TheUser_> unity ist sowas von danneben
<dAnjou> das klassische kriegst du gar nich mehr, höchstens den fallback von gnome 3
<TheUser_> was ist ein fallback ?
<dAnjou> die variante, die du nehmen musst, falls das eine nich geht
<dAnjou> in dem fall gnome 3 mit der shell
<dAnjou> und die gnome-shell wird dir wahrscheinlich auch nich zusagen
<k1l> TheUser_: gnome-shell installieren. dann ausloggen und dort gnome3 wählen
<TheUser_> das sieht genauso bescheiden aus
<TheUser_> ich versuchs dennoch mal
<k1l> TheUser_: da sind wir aber die falschen zum vollheulen, wende dich bitte direkt an gnome, die den gnome2 nicht mehr bauen
<TheUser_> schon klar
<TheUser_> und einfach gnome 2 installieren ? müsste doch gehn
<dAnjou> TheUser_: gibs nich mehr
<TheUser_> wt
<TheUser_> f
<k1l> TheUser_: neihein
<dAnjou> jaja, die entscheider bei ubuntu gehen harte wege
<k1l> TheUser_: weil das mit einigen erneuerten libs von gnome3 nicht mehr kompatibel ist. also einfach mal loslösen.
<bullgard4> TheUser_: "[12:52]	<TheUser_>	wie kann ich bei 11.10 wieder auf gnome umstellen"? 'Wieder'? GNOME 2 oder GNOME 3?
<k1l> dAnjou: nicht ubuntu, gnome ist schuld
<k1l> !desktops
<kubine> Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<dAnjou> vielleicht ... gnome2 noch drin zu lassen, wäre wahrscheinlich n herber aufwand
<k1l> TheUser_: ^ such dir da was aus, was ähnlich zu dem ist, was du haben willst. gnome2 wird es nie mehr geben.
<k1l> dAnjou: da kannst du meckern wie du willst. wenn gnome den nicht mehr supportet ist das nicht die aufgabe von ubuntu. ende
<TheUser_> dabei hab ich mich so an gnome2 gewöhnt, nachdem ich von kde drauf umgestiegen wear
<k1l> TheUser_: ändert aber nichts an der ausgangslage. gnome2 ist nicht mehr kompatibel. 
<dAnjou> k1l: ich mecker nich, ich bin zufrieden mit der shell
<TheUser__> so.... hab ubuntu-shell installiert und beim logon einfach gnome classic gewählt
<TheUser__> sieht doch gut aus...wie gnome2
<dAnjou> aka der fallback mode
<k1l> dAnjou: die shell hat abhängigkeiten, die gnome2 mit dem panel nicht leisten kann. deswegen wurde sich von den beiden für 3 entschieden
<TheUser__> ist also nicht gnome3 ?
<dAnjou> TheUser_: eben doch
<dAnjou> TheUser_: es ist einiges anders, auch wenn es ähnlich aussieht
<TheUser__> es ist gnome3 aber sieht aus wie gnome 2 ?
<TheUser__> ah okay
<k1l> TheUser_: das ist eine notlösung, weil bis zum release von 11.10 gnome3 nur mit 3d lief und nicht mit 2d. aber das ist gelöst und der modus wird bald umgestellt
<TheUser__> wie sehe ich dan die normale neue shell ?
<dAnjou> k1l: und deswegen wäre es ein herber, wenn nich gar unmöglicher aufwand gewesen gnome2 und gnome3 drin zu haben
<k1l> TheUser_: halt nicht gnome classic auswählen
<dAnjou> TheUser_: ausloggen, gnome wählen, einloggen
<TheUser__> ../test
<dAnjou> so, und mit meinem apache problem hab ich mich jetz endgültig unglaubwürdig gemacht? ^^
<dAnjou> naja, das is bestimmt nur wieder so ne facepalm sach
<dAnjou> e
<TheUser_> okay...die shell ist mist genau wie unity
<TheUser_> danke für die hilfe
<dAnjou> ich mag so derb konservativ eingestellte leute nich .. "bah, sieht anders aus - is kacke!"
<geser> dAnjou: in deiner bregister.custom.log siehst du nichts von deinen Zugriffen, oder?
<geser> und das modwsgi ist auch aktiviert auf dem entfernten Server, richtig?
<dAnjou> nichts, was mich weiterbringt
<TheUser_> dAnjou:  daran liegt es nicht, also das es anderst aussieht, ich finde es unpraktisch. die umwege übber aktvitäten und dan anwendungen usw...das ist unnötog
<dAnjou> TheUser_: du hast es genau 2min benutzt
<dadrc> TheUser_, ich empfehle ja xfce für Gnome2-Fans, aber können wir die Diskussion bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben, damit hier Ruhe für Support ist? Danke :)
<dAnjou> geser: zumindest sagt er "already enabled"
<dAnjou> merkwürdigerweise, krieg ich von meinem tower (der neben meinem notebook steht) nen 500er
<dAnjou> und von meinem notebook "it works"
<dAnjou> sehr komish
<geser> beiden lösen den Namen zur gleichen IP auf?
<dAnjou> ich hab nichtmal nen eintrag für die domain in meiner hosts
<dAnjou> jop, dig spuckt dasselbe aus
<dAnjou> verdammt, es war der cache. jetz hat auch das notebook nen server error
<dAnjou> naja, wenigstens nen fehler wa? dem kann man doch nachgehen :D
<dAnjou> f*** yeah, es geht
<dAnjou> war doch kein apache fehler
<keggy> Hallo zusammen
<keggy> ich würde gerne mit rythmbox musik auf mein iPhone 4G IOS 5.0.1 übertragen
<keggy> ich habe ubuntu oneiric
<keggy> hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrung?
<ben1u> wie kann man aus dem Terminal herausfinden ob man gerade unity 2d oder 3d nutzt?
<bibear> kann ich ohne mir irgendwelche gedanken machen zu müssen synaptic weiter verwenden wenn das software center für mich nicht in frage kommt?
<dAnjou> bibear: ja
<bibear> dAnjou: k danke
<dAnjou> das sind alles nur nutzeroberflächen für apt
<KnightRider> frage zu firefox 9.0.1, ubuntu 11.10: ich möchte die Search Bar mit google.ch suchen lassen und nicht mit google.com. Jemand einen Tipp wo ich suchen kann? Finde viele Tipps für Windows oder FF <= 3.5
<k1l> ben1u: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/unity-3d-oder-unity-2d-wie-erkenne-ich-das/
<dAnjou> KnightRider: moment
<jan77> KnightRider: die tipps für windows kannst du einfach befolgen, die funktionieren in jedem ff
<dAnjou> KnightRider: über die adresszeile kommst du nach "about:config", dort nach "google" suchen ... musst aber vorher wohl ne neue suche erstellen mit dem schweizer google
<deem> kann man dem compositor von xfce sagen, dass er den titel bei bestimmten fenstern weglassen soll?
<dAnjou> ich muss kurz was erledigen .. brb
<dadrc> deem, devilspie
<dadrc> KnightRider, hier sind ansonsten fertige Suchen für... alles: http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=google.ch
<dAnjou> dadrc: sind die dann auch gleich default?
<dadrc> dAnjou, glaube nicht
<dAnjou> muss man die anderen vielleicht löschen .. keine ahnung, ich such über die adresszeile :P
<dAnjou> ja, auch im Fx
<KnightRider> dadrc: Danke, mit deinem Link ists gegangen. Über die about:config konnte ich leider nirgends eine URL Einstellung finden, aber jetzt habe ichs mit dem mozdev.org Link hinzugefügt.
<ben1u> danke k1l
<dAnjou> KnightRider: jo, die machen das da über den namen, den du der suche gegeben hast .. aber jetz hast's ja
<KnightRider> dAnjou: hatte den Namen von "Google" auf "Google.ch" gewechselt, hatte nichts genützt, aber hab vielleicht das falsche umgestellt. Jedenfalls danke euch beiden. 
<KnightRider> CU
<deem> dadrc: das kriegt das irgendwie nicht hin, den fensterrahmen weg zu machen
<dadrc> deem, doch. Befehl dafür ist (undecorate), benutz ich öfter
<deem> dadrc: hab ich drin. der firefox hat immernoch nen rand
<dadrc> deem, devilspie neugestartet nach der Änderung?
<deem> dadrc: reicht es den daemon mit klick auf stop und start neuzustarten?
<dadrc> Ich benutz immer killall -- kann das GUI dazu nicht ausstehe
<dadrc> deem, hier wär ansonsten meine firefox.ds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/826366/
<bullgard4> Wie dekomprimiert man in mc eine.gz-Datei?
<S1lv3R> Hallo liebe leutz, hab da mal ne Frage. Ich habe Ubuntu auf mein Netbook installiert. Mir ist aufgefallen, nach dem ich ihn ausn Standby rausholen will bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz. Netbook ist aber an. Neustart funktioniert wunderbar. Hat jmd nen Rat?
<lodtank> tach, ich hab ein kleines problem mit meinem ubuntu was das drucken anbelangt
<lodtank> wenn ich auf systemeinstellungen->drucken gehe meint er nur "druck-dienst nicht verfügbar. dienst auf diesem rechner starten oder mit anderem server verbinden."
<lodtank> der "Dienst starten"-button is aber ausgegraut
<lodtank> cups läuft
<k1l> S1lv3R: standby ist ne sehr hakelige sache, da gibts kein patentrezept
<lodtank> im cups kann ich auch per webinterface (localhost:631) drucker hinzufuegen, seh die nur z.B. im firefox nicht
<lodtank> in den druckereinstellungen natürlich ebensowenig
<S1lv3R> hmmm also noch nicht ausgereift fuer Mobiele Gereate?
<lodtank> fehlt mir hier nen paket? oder wie krieg ich diesen druck-dienst für ubuntu?
<usch> Hallo. Ich habe gerade ein Problem bei der Authentifizierung mit Public Keys über SSH. Auf dem Server steht beim entsprechenden User in der ~/.ssh/authorized_keys der Key drin und clientseitig liegen sowohl id_rsa_foo und id_rsa_foo.pub in ~/.ssh.
<k1l> S1lv3R: eher weil tausend verschiedene wlan karten, grakas samt treiber sich nicht so an standards halten
<usch> Es wird beim Zugriff trotzdem nach dem Passwort gefragt. (Der User hat aber keins.) Habe ich was vergessen/übersehen?
<Frickelpit> usch: passwort vom user oder vom key?
<usch> Frickelpit: vom User
<usch> Frickelpit: Key hat keins
<Frickelpit> usch: hast du in der ssh config passwort authentifizierung deaktiviert?
<S1lv3R> Upps sry nein, natuerlich hab ich User mit Pass. Das Fenster oeffnet sich nicht. Wird auch nicht Lila sondern bleibt schwarz
<usch> Frickelpit: habe bei adduser --disabled-password angegeben. Das sollte es doch sein, oder?
<Frickelpit> usch: adduser hat nichts mit der config von ssh zu tun
<x__> was muss ich installieren um raw1394 modul zu laden ?
<geser> usch: hast du die Zugriffsrechte von ~, ~/.ssh/ und ~/.ssh/authorized_keys auf dem entfernten Rechner geprüft? ssh erlaubt kein public-key wenn die Rechte zu weitreichend sind
<k1l> x__: das sollte eigentlich kernel sein iirc. was ist denn das genaue problem?
<Frickelpit> usch: PasswordAuthentication no in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<geser> Frickelpit: solange es nicht geht, würde ich das nicht deaktivieren (außer man will sich selber aussperren)
<x__> sudo modprobe raw1394
<x__> FATAL: Module raw1394 not found.
<usch> Frickelpit: moment
<usch> Frickelpit: Ich dachte, Public Keys haben Priorität vor Passwörtern. Wenn ich jedenfalls PasswortAuthemtication no setze, dann kommt Permission denied (publickey).
<usch> *Authentication
<usch> *Password ^^
<lodtank> keiner ne ahnung vom drucken in ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> lodtank: localhost:631 aufrufen
<TheInfinity> lodtank: im browser.
<lodtank> TheInfinity: und dann?:)
<lodtank> da is der drucker scho eingetragen
<lodtank> bzw hab ich ihn eingetragen
<Frickelpit> usch: dann check mal die rechte, so wie geser geschrieben hat
<TheInfinity> lodtank: ok, dann bin ich raus wenns kein cups prob ist, nutze ubuntu nur als server ;)
<lodtank> TheInfinity: kA an was es liegt... cups listet die drucker auf
<lodtank> aber im firefox z.B. wenn ich auf drucken gehe, taucht er nicht auf
<lodtank> oder in den druckereinstellungen
<lodtank> kA was da noch dazwischen is
<TheInfinity> gnome druck zeugs ... kA, da müssen die desktop menschen was zu sagen :)
<koegs> usch: notfalls ssh-client verbose starten oder aufm server im log gucken, dann sieht man eher was das problem ist
<lodtank> haha! wie immer:)
<lodtank> sobald man andere leute fragt, findet man die loesung
<lodtank> in der /etc/cups/client.conf war nen server eingetragen, dann mag er wohl selber gar nix tun
<TheInfinity> ...
<lodtank> danke trotzdem:=
<usch> Frickelpit, koegs: durch ssh -v foo@example.com weiß ich jetzt, dass er nur ~/.ssh/id_rsa probiert und nicht den Key, den er soll, nämlich ~/.ssh/id_rsa_foo
<usch> muss ich das clientseitig in der known_hosts konfigurieren?
<geser> usch: trag in deiner ~/.ssh_config, dass er für diesen Host eine andere IdentityFile verwenden soll
<koegs> usch: das was geser sagt, alternativ per parameter im ssh-kommando
<dAnjou> geser: meinste vllt. ~/.ssh/config?
<geser> stimmt, ssh_config ist der Name der Manpage
<usch> geser, Frickelpit, koegs: wunderbar, danke! Ich dachte, es werden alle id_rsa* "durchprobiert", aber das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein.
<S-I> Hello
<k1l> W8uiE5: _pingu: magst du mal die #ubuntu channel aus dem autostart nehmen? danke
<dakira> Weiss jmd. wie ich einen bugreport so markieren kann, dass klar wird das das Problem in Ubuntu 12.04 einen showstopper ergibt?
<apollo13> Ich glaub kaum dass du da ne chance hast
<apollo13> showstopper ist btw relativ, was für mich einer ist ist für andere vlt keiner…
<dakira> Also ich habe hier einen Bug, der wird dafuer sorgen, dass Totem in precise nicht mehr funktionieren wird.
<apollo13> bug öffnen und hoffen das viele "affects me too" clicken^^
<k1l> dakira: schreib es rein. dann wird das jemand als critical taggen
<dakira> k1l: das kann ich auch. Es hab da aber AFAIK eine konvention fuer einen zusaetzlichen Tag. Sowas wie "affects_precise" oder so.
<apollo13> dakira: zeig mal den bugreport her, vlt sehen wir da nen button den du grad nicht siehst
<k1l> dakira: kannst dich auch mal an #ubuntu+1 wenden, was die dazu sagen
<geser> oder direkt an das Desktop-Team in #ubuntu-desktop
<apollo13> oder direkt upstream wenns nen gnome bug ist
<The_ride> hi
<dAnjou> The_ride: hier auch
<The_ride> wo denn dann ?
<dAnjou> rumnörgeln evtl. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dAnjou> hier nur konkrete fragen
<The_ride> also sowas wie "warum zeigt mein Monito immer "out of Range" ??
<apollo13> wennst noch sagst welcher monitor, welche graka etc…
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<The_ride> Monitor Mirai DML-520  graka Geforce 6100 nforce 430
<dAnjou> und was bedeutet "out of range"?
<The_ride> das ist nur bei 11.10
<The_ride> mein Monitor ist schwarz und hat ein Rotes Kästchen da steht das dann drin
<dAnjou> The_ride: wir können nicht durch die glaskugel in dein zimmer gucken
<dAnjou> ah
<The_ride> schon klar ;) 
<The_ride> das erste mal das ich mit Ubuntu problrmr habe
<dAnjou> The_ride: anschlussart?
<dAnjou> vga, dvi, displayport?
<The_ride> Analog 
<The_ride> VGA
<The_ride> Ist eine Onboard karte
<dAnjou> benutzt du den als 2. bildschirm oder 1.?
<k1l> das ist beim starten. da wird der grub2 zuviel wollen vom monitor
 * dAnjou ist dann raus :P
<The_ride> als 1. habe ja keine 2 ausgänge an der graka
<dAnjou> The_ride: vom notebook ginge das
<bullgard4> Wie dekomprimiert man in mc eine.gz-Datei?
<The_ride> auf meinem alten rechner geht das komischerweise, nur auf meinem Hauptrechner nicht,
<apollo13> bullgard4: indem man aus mc xterm startet und dann gunzip verwendet
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=midnight+commander+uncompress+gz&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<apollo13> oh noes TheInfinity verwendet opera :þ
<bullgard4> apollo13: Einfacher gehts nicht?
<apollo13> bullgard4: türlich
<apollo13> mc gar nicht verwenden
<TheInfinity> apollo13: oder in meinem google link schauen. geht ganz einfach. *g
<TheInfinity> apollo13: und du wirsts überleben :p
<apollo13> TheInfinity: danke, ich habe den sinn von mc noch nicht wirklich gesehen^^
<TheInfinity> apollo13: ich auch nicht. aber ich bin ja auch ein doofer mausschubser um das von eben noch mal zu wiederholen ;)
<The_ride> achso noch was  Monitor Mirai DML-520  graka Geforce 6100 nforce 430 ubuntu 10.04 nach einem update vom Adobeflash stürzt das plugin für die Web-Cam immer ab http://www.stickam.com/ glaube schon fast das es an der seite liegt
<apollo13> also hier kann ich grad nen doofen papagei angucken^^
<bullgard4> apollo13: "[16:46]	<apollo13>	TheInfinity: danke, ich habe den sinn von mc noch nicht wirklich gesehen^^" -- Es geht einfacher!
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Danke!
<apollo13> bullgard4: das war mir klar, ich wollte dir nur den spaß am googlen nicht nehmen^^
<bullgard4> Toller Hecht!
<dakira> apollo13, k1l: geht um den report hier https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/923644. Habs jetzt mit HUD getagt, weil es deren Entwickler am meisten betrifft und unity als "also affects" hinzugefuegt
<kubine> Launchpad bug 923644 in totem "Totem running in background causes menu of foreground application (like Opera) to open" [Low,Triaged] 
<apollo13> oO, was ist denn den entwicklern da eingefallen
<dakira> geil auch xtest zu benutzen, was ausschliesslich fuers unit-testing gedacht ist
<dakira> naja.. OT
<mcnesium> hat hier jemand erfahrungen mit iredmail? ist das wirklich so einfach? download, schnipp, fertig is der mailserver samt adminoberfläche?
<apollo13> mcnesium: sowas würde ich aus prinzip nicht installieren
<mcnesium> warum nicht?
<apollo13> weil du keine ahnung hast was so nen ding tut
<apollo13> mit mailservern sollte man sich nicht umsonst auskennen…
<mcnesium> das is klar
<apollo13> und adminoberfläche? they are doing it wrong…
<mcnesium> willste 100e email accounts für zich verschiedene domains alle einzeln in die datenbank eintragen?
<apollo13> wieso einzeln?
<apollo13> dafür hab ich ldap oder was auch immer wo der die herbekommt, am mailserver brauch ich dafür gar nix eintragen^^
<mcnesium> ja, ich hab keinen ldap server
<apollo13> naja kannst ja auch nen dbserver nehmen…
<apollo13> aber wie gesagt, von so fertig dingern die in <1 minute deployed sind ist im normalfall drigend abzuraten
<mcnesium> das is ja auch nur ein skript, was postfix dovecot roundcube etc installiert und offensichtlich auch konfiguriert
<apollo13> ja, traue niemals einem skript dass du nicht selber geschrieben hast
<mcnesium> und genau da hin hat meine frage gezielt, ob das halbwegs ordentlich funktioniert oder nicht
<Unbekannter> hi
<Unbekannter> ich hab ein kleines problem
<Unbekannter> kennt sich irgendwer mit lubuntu aus? im lubuntu irc wird nur englisch geredet und mein englisch ist etwas unzureichend dafür
<ppq> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ppq> Unbekannter: hier bekommst du support zu allen *offiziellen* ubuntu-derivaten wie kubuntu, xubuntu und lubuntu
<Fuchs> Unbekannter: woran fehlt es denn? 
<Unbekannter> Also ich möchte per Skype telefonieren und das habe ich bisher unter Ubuntu immer über meine Webcam (die nutze ich als Mikro) gemacht. Ich habe mir dann vorgestern Lubuntu installiert weil bei mri Unity nicht besonders toll läuft. So und jetzt weis ich nicht wie ich es einstelle das ich die webcam als mikro nutzen kann. unter ubuntu war ich es gewohnt im Dash oben die audiooptionen zu öffnen das mikro hoch zu drehen und es ging
<Fuchs> Unbekannter: Du kannst das Programm "pavucontrol" installieren und da drehen, wenn lubuntu pulse nutzt. Wenn nicht: alsamixer auf einer Konsole
<Unbekannter> unter lubuntu finde ich gar nichts was solche einstellungen angeht
<Unbekannter> jaa eben lubuntu 11.10 nutzt glaub kein pulse
<Unbekannter> so habe alsamixer offen
<Fuchs> Unbekannter: kannst Du vorher pruefen, ob pulse laeuft? 
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep pulse 
<Unbekannter> 5194  0.0  0.0   5428   788 pts/1    S+   18:08   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<Unbekannter> das sagt es
<Fuchs> gut, pulse laeuft nicht
<Fuchs> dann wird das wohl nicht ganz so trivial, weil das Standardgeraet vermutlich Deine Soundkarte, und nicht die Kamera ist
<Unbekannter> auf f6 kann ich sie ändern
<Unbekannter> oder auswählen
<Unbekannter> da gibs noch irgend ein usb device
<Fuchs> genau, aber dann musst Du dem Skype dann auch sagen, dass es das nutzen soll 
<Unbekannter> also die webcam hat usb
<Unbekannter> ach deshalb geht das nicht
<Unbekannter> das hab ich dem skype gesagt und as ging nicht
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, Du waehlst mit F6 die Karte der Cam, drueckst ggf. noch tab damit Du in den "Aufnahme" Reiter kommst, und drehst hoch
<Fuchs> Skype muss man aber auch noch drueber informieren
<Unbekannter> so hab bei Sound Devices das gleiche usb ausgewählt
<Unbekannter> ich teste ma aben
<Unbekannter> es geht net
<Unbekannter> also
<Unbekannter> ich habe das Mic anzeige tiel ganz hoch gedreht und habe das terminal beendet
<Unbekannter> anschließend habe ich skype bei microphone auch USB Device 0x46d: 0x9a1
<Unbekannter> gegeben
<Unbekannter> neu gestartet und trotzdem gehts net
<Fuchs> dann muss ich hier leider passen, Alsa nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr
<Unbekannter> hm ..
<Fuchs> ggf. koennte man via .asoundrc ein defaultgeraet angeben
<Unbekannter> gibt es andere möglich keiten ?
<Fuchs> in der Hoffnung das Skype das auch so akzeptiert, aber eben, leider nicht mehr mein Fachgebiet
<Fuchs> pulse nutzen
<Unbekannter> wie isntallier ich dass das ordentlich läuft
<apollo13> skype ist inzwischen default auch auf pulse
<Unbekannter> was bruache ich dafür
<Unbekannter> und muss ich alsa dann löschen?
<apollo13> nein pulse verwendet alsa ;)
<Unbekannter> achso
<Unbekannter> welche pakete bruache ich
<apollo13> guckst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio
<Unbekannter> ok lädt runter
<Unbekannter> fertig
<Unbekannter> so
<Unbekannter> is alles drauf
<Unbekannter> wie stelle ich das ein
<apollo13> indem du die seite list und nicht nur alles installierst ;)
<Unbekannter> so bin jetz im pavucontrol fenster
<Unbekannter> bei eingabegeräte
<Unbekannter> es erkennt die cam
<Unbekannter> soll kanäle zusammen anpassen und ausweichoptions setzen an sein
<Unbekannter> so es geht
<Unbekannter> danke fürs helfen
<Unbekannter> :)
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe eine externe platte - ntfs -  ist aber nur lesbar :/
<alles-wird-gut> wie kann ich da write rechte bekommen
<alles-wird-gut> kubuntu 11.04
<dAnjou> an alle anderen: warum kommt sowas eigtl. noch vor? nicht-schreibbares ntfs ... das sollte schon vor einigen releases ausgerottet worden sein
<dAnjou> besonders wenn man es über die desktopumgebung einbindet
<Elw3> warum kommt ntfs überhaupt noch vor ?
<alles-wird-gut> richtig ;)  ich habe die platte komplett platt gemacht und mit dem Partitionierungsmanager (von kde) eine neue Partition erstellt
<alles-wird-gut> Elw3, weil leider 80 % der im Umlauf befindlichen Desktop PCs von irgendwelchen lizenzen "abhängig" sind ...
<k1l> schau mal welches ntfs dings du installiert hast
<Elw3> war jetz nur respond zu dAnjou , ist mir schon klar das es lsute giebt wie das große böse **** benutzen
<k1l> ntfs-3g braucht man jedenfalls zum schreiben auf dem kram. ntfsprogs reicht da nicht
<alles-wird-gut> k1l, auf meiner anderen win partition kann ich ohne probleme schreiben 
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: ist das denn auch ntfs oder ist das fat?
<k1l> und was sagen die rechte des mountpoints? wie ist das ding gemountet?
<dAnjou> k1l: sollte das nicht vorinstalliert sein?
<dAnjou> das hat sogar die live-cd drauf
<k1l> dAnjou: live-cd hat einiges drauf was nicht dabei ist sonst
<alles-wird-gut> k1l, auch ntfs
<k1l> dann liegts am mounten
<aljoscha> Hey! Beim Benutzen von QTNX hat sich einfach ohne Vorwarnung der XServer restartet. Schock: Im VMWare Player läuft seit Stunden eine Installation.... Nun sehe ich zum Glück, dass der vmware Prozess noch läuft, in der neuen XServer Session kann ich aber natürlich nichts davon sehen. Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich es wieder sichtbar bekomme?
<dAnjou> aljoscha: du könntest versuchen den vm einzufrieren und in deiner neuen sitzung wieder aufzutauen
<dAnjou> das geht viellecith eher
<dAnjou> *die vm
<LetoThe2nd> klingt für mich nach nem hervorragenden vorschlag
<aljoscha> inwiefern einfrieren? gibt es da eine funktion von vmware? bzw. müsste dann nicht die laufende installation fehlschlagen? danke für eure hilfe!
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: http://is.gd/aESKPg
<LetoThe2nd> aljoscha: lies mal da, vielleicht ist was dabei. bei vbox wrs bocksimpel ;) http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_learning_cli_vmrun.html
<dAnjou> aljoscha: zumindest bei virtualbox ist es möglich die vm zu jedem beliebigen zeitpunkt so einzufrieren, dass die nachm auftauen wieder so weitermacht, als wär nix gewesen
<aljoscha> danke euch, ich werd gleich ma schauen
<alles-wird-gut> k1l, wie schaue ich denn nach, wie das usb laufwerk gemountet ist?
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: einfach mal mount eingeben
<alles-wird-gut> /dev/sdc1 on /media/4F2C395D6CB05FD0 type ntfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177,uhelper=udisks)
<alles-wird-gut> das mount auch etwas ausspuckt ohne zusatzeingaben...
<alles-wird-gut> wie kann ich dass denn dauerhaft ändern, also das laufwerk in Zukunft mit allen rechten zu monten
<alles-wird-gut> über die fstab...
<k1l> da siehst du, dass es nur ro ist anstatt rw
<alles-wird-gut> jope
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: wie ist das denn grade gemountet? per nautilus (also gvfs)?
<alles-wird-gut> jope
<alles-wird-gut> ich schätze mal...
<Grille> hey leute
<alles-wird-gut> also über die "Geräteüberwachung" oben rechts bei kde ;
<alles-wird-gut> moinsen Grille 
<Grille> hab nen prob mit der namensauflösung …. ping fs-cad.domain.tld sagt 10.27.100.8, nslookup und host sagen aber 10.27.1.8 was auch richtig ist… ist nämlich die neue IP mit der 1 statt 100 … aber auch ein server reboot brachte nichts, auf diesem server läuft auch der bind … und in der resolv.conf ist auch 127.0.01 als nameserver eingetragen ...
<Grille> wenn ich von anderen rechnern mit diesem server als dns einen ping mache bekommen die auch die richtige ip … in der /etc/hosts ist nichts eingetragen ...
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: trags am besten in die fstab ein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<Grille> woher bekommt ping dann bitte noch die alte ip ?
<Grille> habt ihr eine idee ?  ping eigener cache ?
<jokrebel> Grille: vom Router?
<andierl> Hallo Leute! Habe ne krasse BASH-Frage. Möchte in einer Schleife mehrere Arrays erzeugen  - deren Namen aber variieren sollen, also selbst aus Variablen stammen. Raffs aber net :)
<andierl> Bsp: Array1=(Belegung)
<dAnjou> andierl: assoziatives array
<k1l> andierl: was hälst du vom channel #bash.de ?
<Grille> bis zum router kommt er ja eigentlich garnicht … der name ist ja auch im bind eingetragen ..
<andierl> hm klingt gut kannte ich noch nich
<andierl> Danke!
<Grille> aber gut, ich starte mal den router neu … arbeitet zum glück heute mal keiner in der spätschicht ...
<andierl> Wäre das mit einem assoziativen Array so möglich? declare -A asso; asso=([$arrayname1]=( world goo zeug) [$arrayname2]=(cd mv kd))
<andierl> meine frage könnt eich auch so umformulieren: Anzahl n beliebig. Nun möchte ich n verschieden bezeichnete Variablen mit Inhalt "xy" erstellen.
<koegs> [19:52:26] <+k1l> andierl: was hälst du vom channel #bash.de ?  
<andierl> koegs: da antwortet leider keiner
<koegs> andierl: ist doch kein grund in nem ubuntu-support-channel nach bash zu fragen, vielleicht mag jemand in #ubuntu-de-offtopic antworten, da hast du evtl. bessere chancen
<andierl> koegs: oki, machts gut!
<Grille> reboot des routers und nochmaliges neustarten des bind9 brachte keinen erfolg ...
<Grille> bzw: ping fs-cad.domain.tld löst richtig auf, ping fs-cad aber nicht, jedoch nur auf dem ns selbst nicht ...
<Grille> dr search eintrag in der resolv.conf hat auch die richtige domain.tld um die erweitert werden soll ..
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist der rechner?
<Grille> und mit der es komplett hingeschrieben auch funktioniert
<Grille> 11.10
<Grille> 64bit
<k1l> steht da vlt was in der hosts?
<Grille> empty … nur 127.0.0.1 localhost … und der ipv6 kram ..
<Grille> ooops, sorry, falsches ssh fenster … ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS aber bzgl der hosts das selbe ...
<Grille> wenn ich nen eintrag für fs-cad und 10.27.1.8 in der hosts mache klappts natürlich, aber ich will ja das die anfrage vom ns beantwortet wird ...
<pupe> hallo, wie kann ich unter xubuntu 11.10 das horizontale scrollen auf dem touchpad aktivieren?
<dadrc> pupe, gpointing-device-settings hat alles, was man so braucht
<dadrc> Ansonsten ist die Config hier erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<pupe> dadrc, abermals danke für die schnelle hilfe!
<pupe> merkwürdig nur, dass im gegensatz zu gnome die touchpad-einstellungen nicht ohne weiters zu finden sind.
<alles-wird-gut> ich checke es nicht sudo mount -t ntfs  -o rw,auto,users,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /dev/sdc1 /media/backup gibt folgendes aus.
<alles-wird-gut> mount: warning: /media/backup seems to be mounted read-only.
<alles-wird-gut> re übrigens.
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: pack bitte mal 'mount' und 'dmesg' in einen pastebin
<alles-wird-gut> egal was ich in die fstab eintrage, ich kriege höchstens read only rechte.
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: achja, und geprüft dass du in der gruppe plugdev (46( bist, hast du ja sicher schon
<ppq> 'groups' als user
<alles-wird-gut> ja, da bin ich drin.
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826826/
<ppq>  /dev/sdc1 on /media/backup type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46) <-- ro, da steht's
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: umounte mal /media/backup und mach dann 'mount -a'. das muss eigtl. auch als user gehen, dann
<alles-wird-gut> mount: Nur „root“ kann dies tun
<ppq> und übrigens - wieso nutzt du nicht gvfs? dazu brauchst du keine rootrechte
<alles-wird-gut> ppq, was ist das?
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount lies den mal von anfang bis ende :)
<alles-wird-gut> okay
<ppq> alles-wird-gut: damit kannst du dir sachen nach ~/.gvfs mounten. bei bedarf kannst du ja nen symlink /media/backup dahin anlegen.
<matthias_> Hey.Ich hab vor paar Tagen mein Kubuntu 11.10 Neuinstalliert.Und den Home Ordner vom alten System rüber kopiert.Das hatte alles wunderbar geklappt.Jetzt wollte ich mir eine Video den ich auch meiner Festplatte gespeichert hatte ansehen.Aber dieses und alle anderen sind im Negative.Wie kommt sowas und wie kann ich es beheben?
<matthias_> Bei Dragon Player wie auch bei VLC sind sie Negative.
<agaNox> moin zusammen
<ppq> matthias_: das klingt nach problemen mit dem grafikkartentreiber. welchen hast du vorher verwendet, welchen jetzt und, viel wichtiger, wie hast du ihn installiert?
<ppq> matthias_: was du für weitere problemsuche noch machen kannst: mplayer2 und smplayer installieren. in smplayer kannst du dann komfortabel per GUI den videoausgabetreiber wählen, dort mal etwas rumprobieren.
<agaNox> habe habe die grafische Oberfläche mit Alt+Strg+F1 verlassen und mit service gdm stop den X beendet. Nun will ich den nvidia Treiber installieren und der sagt mir das X noch am laufen ist. habe auch über top xorg gekillt. aber ohne Erfolg. Jemand eine idee?
<ppq> agaNox: bitte nicht manuell installieren. das kann dir so einiges kaputtmachen!
<agaNox> -habe
<agaNox> ppq:  wie dann?
<ppq> agaNox: den nvidiatreiber solltest du entweder mit jockey oder über die paketverwaltung direkt installieren
<matthias_> ppq: Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt mir ein ich hab den Empfolenen Grafikkartentreiber nach der Neuinstallation vom System noch nicht Installiert.Ich werd mal schauen obs danach geht.Danke erstmal.
<ppq> agaNox: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<agaNox> hmm. habe auch mal den nvidia-current versucht aber bekomme da nicht was ware raus
<ppq> agaNox: lies bitte erstmal den wikiartikel ganz durch, dann können wir deine probleme mit nvidia-current gern besprechen :)
<agaNox> ppq:  ja genau. die habe ich auch gesehen. Und da auch auf den nvidia-current installiert. Ist das den der 209.10 ?
<ppq> agaNox: welche ubuntuversion hast du?
<agaNox> 10.04
<ppq> und welche grafikkarte?
<agaNox> nvidia 8400 GS
<ppq> 195.36.15 ist das
<ppq> reicht aber für deine karte voll und ganz
<ppq> neue versionen bringen höchstens für aktuelle karten verbesserte unterstützung
<agaNox> ok verstehe. 
<ppq> agaNox: okay, dann erzähl mal was *genau* du bisher probiert hast um nvidia-current zu installieren
<agaNox> noch ein Problemchen. Wenn ich in die tty gehe dann funzt die net
<agaNox> die installation mit nvidia-current lief glat
<agaNox> nur wie o.g in den tty funzt die nicht
<alles-wird-gut> ppq, gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1 macht die gleichen Probleme :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/826852/
<ppq> agaNox: hast du ihn auch in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf eingetragen?
<agaNox> jep
<ring0> agaNox, "funzt net" ist keine fehlerbeschreibung auch kein deutsch
<agaNox> habe das über nvidia-settings gemacht
<ppq> nvidia-xconfig meinst du?
<agaNox> ring0:  Entschuldie. Ich verbessere meien Aussage. Die Grafit hat eine zu geringe Auflösung 
<agaNox> ppq: Nvidia X Server Settings
<alles-wird-gut> kann es sein, dass ich da keine Schreibrechte bekomme, da ich dass dateisystem unter linux erstellt habe.
<ppq> agaNox: führ bitte mal 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh' aus, entpack das ergebnis und pack es in einen pastebin
<agaNox> hier mal die xorg.conf pastebin.com/ZXXpQBuc
<agaNox> ppq:  mom. mach ich
<Hodes_> hey ich hab amarok gerade mal auf windows 7 installiert. weiß jmd wie ich das auf deutsch stellen kann?
<kuhno> sind wir hier im windows help channel? O.o
<ppq> Hodes_: das hat nichtmal ansatzweise was mit ubuntu zu tun ;) frag doch mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<rusef_> Alt+F4. Immer.
<agaNox> ppq: pastebin.com/KSs3q3ZQ
<boern> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie bei ubuntu 11.10 den unity panel immer anzeigen kann? also, dass er nicht weg geht wenn ich ein fenster maximiniere.. ich hab sowas iwie mal im compiz gehört
<ppq> agaNox: liest sich doch eigentlich so, als ginge da alles. zwei monitore, einer mit 1280x1024 und einer mit 1680x1050, mit nvidia twinview.
<ppq> agaNox: wie äußert sich denn dein problem?
<agaNox> Ja das ist bis hier alles richtig. Beim Bootvorgang habe ich eine zu geringe Auflörung und wenn ich den Grafischen Mod verlasse also in die tty dann habe ich dirt genau das selbe Problem
<jokrebel> boern: Zukünftig wird das mit MyUnity möglich sein, was es im aktuellen Ubuntu aber nur als PPA gibt. IIRC
<agaNox> ppq:  und der Rechner ist langsamer geworden seit ich die Karte drin habe. Habe ein Neues Sys aufgesetzt wie man ja sehen kann
<boern> ja aber das ging doch mit compiz auch iwie oder?
<agaNox> ppq:  oder ligt es echt an meinem Rechner bzw. CPU = Inter 2.8GHz und RAM 1.5GB
<koegs> boern: im ccsm
<agaNox> ppq:  ich brauche ja den Rechner nur zum Arbeiten. Ich Spiele keine Spiele
<boern> jap da hab ich das mal gestellt, aber wie mach ich das nochmal schnell, also was muss ich einstellen hab das leider wieder vergessen :(
<koegs> ccsm installieren und dann mal im unity-plugin gucken, da gabs nicht so viele optionen
<boern> ccsm hab ich eh schon
<agaNox> Hat mal einer a.k.a hardware-guru bzw Pointer gesehen?
<ppq> agaNox: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung guck dir das mal an, so stellt man im tty die auflösung ein
<agaNox> ppq:  Meinst der Rechner ist zu alt? Daten o.g
<boern> ahm ich hab jz versehntlich die unity oberfläche ausgeblendet.. also da is nix mehr nur die fenster die offen sind.. wie tu ich da jz am besten ich bin echt so ein dummkopf^^
<ppq> agaNox: reicht für ubuntu.
<ppq> agaNox: du kannst ja bei interesse mal xubuntu ausprobieren, das könnte sich etwas schneller anfühlen
<ch4r0s> nabend zusammen, habe mal wieder ein problem: ich habe ubuntu minimal mit i3. seit dem letzten start kommt nach dem login über slim eine fehlermeldung "wl_ops_config..." und mein i3 xserver startet nicht. wenn ich jedoch jetzt das netzteil anschliesse, funktioniert es. nur wenn ich es nur über den akku versuche klappts nicht und besagter fehler taucht auf.
<boern> hat sich erledigt, is wieder da
<boern> XD
<agaNox> ppq:  das ist mit xfce… hmm könnte man ausprobieren.
<ppq> richtig
<agaNox> ppq:  Danke dir für die Mühe. Und natürlich ring0 für die Aufklärung ;) 
<ppq> ch4r0s: mir ist i3 fremd, aber hast du mal nach der kompletten fehlermeldung gegurgelt?
<ch4r0s> ppq: ja, da komm ich aber nur auf den gleichen fehler ohne lösung oder irgendwelche russische seiten
<ch4r0s> hauptproblem, ich weiß nicht was ich heute nachmittag gemacht bzw geändert habe, was das auslösen konnte
<ch4r0s> mich wundert halt auch, das es mit netzteil funktioniert und nur mit dem akku der fehler kommt
<ch4r0s> so, habe gerade mal neugestartet und die fehler rausgeschrieben, vom prinzip genau wie hier -> http://pastebin.com/uyZ9XnNy nur das mit dem WLan kommt bei mir nicht, (also der anfang stimmt überein)
<sdx23> ch4r0s: in dem Paste geht's nur um Wlan.
<sdx23> ch4r0s: Nopaste doch mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log , ~/.xsession-errors und die Ausgabe von dmesg
<ch4r0s> ja, aber bei mir taucht genau das auf, wenn ich mich einlogge (nur halt nicht der wlanteil) und mein netzteil nicht angeschlossen ist
<niklasfi> hallo, folgende nachricht spammt mein syslog zu. weiß jemand, wie ich die anfragen unterbinden kann, oder zumindest mal herausfinden, was für ein gerät das ist, was die dhcp anfragen stellt?
<ch4r0s> sdx23: mach ich grad ich werd aber die alten logs grad mal leeren
<niklasfi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405457/
<sdx23> ch4r0s: schon nachdem du versucht hattest dich einzuloggen.
<ch4r0s> schon klar, ich werd dann nen neustart mit login machen (erst nur akku dann mit netzteil)
<FUZxxl> Moin!
<FUZxxl> Kurze Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen wie ich eine .desktop-Datei bastele?
<niklasfi> FUZxxl: was ist mit http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-desktopentry.html.en
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: schau mal im uu-wiki unter autostart, ich glaube da wirds erklärt
<FUZxxl> OK.
<FUZxxl> Ich schau mal
<ppq> FUZxxl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menue
<alles-wird-gut> shit das schreiben klappt immer noch nicht auf der externen ntfs PArtition *arrgghh
<FUZxxl> Ich verwende die Gnome Shell und komme damit noch nicht so ganz klar.
<FUZxxl> Ich versuche, einen Menüeintrag zu einer selbstinstallierten Applikation zu erstellen.
<FUZxxl> Aber ich weis nicht, wie...
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: ist ja auch als ro gemountet.
<ch4r0s> so, hier nun die /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> http://pastebin.com/a94Z9yjr
<ch4r0s> und die ausgabe von dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/0ZCzRgZM
<ch4r0s> in der dmesg bei zeile 949 die 3 zeilen
<alles-wird-gut> sdx23, ja aber ich krieg den mist nicht im rw gemountet :(
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: weil?
<alles-wird-gut> keine Ahnung
<sdx23> ch4r0s: Die hängen erstmal nur mit dem Wlan Kram zusammen - das wird kaum den X-Server vom Starten abhalten.
<sdx23> hast du auch die .xsession-errors #?
<ch4r0s> ah sry da war ja noch was, moment
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: zeig mal die fstab und die ausgabe von mount in nem pasteservice
<alles-wird-gut> sudo mount -t vfat  -o utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<alles-wird-gut> bringt auch nichts, und ich bin in der 46 gruppe...
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: vorhin wars noch ntfs o_O
<alles-wird-gut> sorry ntfs
<ch4r0s> http://pastebin.com/5NC8RU1R
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe vom wiki gepastet..
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: deswegen nopasten
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826937/ fstab
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: setz mal die uuid anstatt dem label ein
<alles-wird-gut> k1l, habe ich gemacht aber mount: warning: /media/backup seems to be mounted read-only.
<niklasfi> alles-wird-gut: ich bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei, aber hast du das paket ntfs-3g installiert?
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826946/
<kuhno> ohje, den fehler kenne ich
<k1l> das hab ich ihn heute nachmittag schon gefragt
<alles-wird-gut> ups 
<jokrebel> …und keine Antwort erhalten, oder?
<niklasfi> alles-wird-gut: doch nicht?
<alles-wird-gut> aber ich konnte doch auf einer anderen ntfs partition schreiben.
<alles-wird-gut> nun installiert er ntfs-3g
<alles-wird-gut> mom
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: du hast doch sonst keine ntfs drin, nur ext4
<alles-wird-gut> doch doch, noch ein win7 os.
<ch4r0s> hm, ich find in der xsession-errors nichts, was darauf schließen lässt
<alles-wird-gut> aber ntfs-3g war nicht installiert.
<jokrebel> k1l: alles-wird-gut: Um 19:12h war das ;-)
<alles-wird-gut>  hmm 
<niklasfi> alles-wird-gut: und jetzt?
<alles-wird-gut> mom frau hat den raum betreten....
<ch4r0s> so, fehler gefunden, ich hatte heute nachmittag das paket "plymouth-x11" installiert
<ch4r0s> grad wieder entfernt und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder
<alles-wird-gut> ich ducke mich, es geht... :)
<niklasfi> alles-wird-gut: passiert
<k1l> manchmal einfach auf den onkel k1l hören :/
<niklasfi> wenn jetzt noch jemand eine lösung für mein dhcp-problem hat… in meinem syslog steht immer http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405457/ . was kann man da machen?
<alles-wird-gut>  ;)
<bekks> niklasfi: Und was ist das Problem daran?
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe um 19 Uhr nicht geguckt ob es installiert ist, da ich auf die interne ntfs partition, wenn ich sie mounte, voll zugreifen kann.  Komisch. Naja immer schön kontrolieren und auf die Onkelz hören ...
<niklasfi> bekks: naja. ich frage mich, was das für ein gerät sein soll, wo es in meinem netz hängt, und wieso es die ganze zeit (offensichtlich  vergeblich) probiert per dhcp eine ip zu bekommen
<bekks> niklasfi: Nopaste doch mal ifconfig -a :)
<bekks> !paste niklasfi 
<bekks> !paste
<kubine> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org
<niklasfi> bekks: weil eigentlich wundert mich das schon, dass da in meinem lokalen netzwerk so ein ding rum hängt
<niklasfi> bekks kein problem
<koegs> das ist dhclient, iirc ist das dein rechner, der da per DHCP anfragt
<koegs> oder ist dhclient auch als server aktiv?
<niklasfi> koegs eigentlich nicht
<bekks> Was dh_client_ ja nicht kann ;)
<niklasfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826983/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/826985/
<koegs> eben, also startet afaik dein rechner auf dem dieses logfile liegt den dhclient :)
<niklasfi> koegs, bekks:http://paste.ubuntu.com/826983/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/826985/
<bekks> niklasfi: Das sagtest Du bereits :)
<niklasfi> bekks: tut mir leid, ich dachte ihr hättet das wegen der fehlenden namen überlesen
<claus_> Hi
<claus_> Könnt ihr mir verraten, wie ich den Gehäuselüfter meines Laptops dazu aufforder, dass er sich schneller drehen soll?
<claus_> Mein Laptop wird unglaublich heiß (gefühlt), aber der Lüfter arbeitet nur mit gefühlten 5% Leistung
<claus_> man kann ihn nicht mal hören
<k1l> claus_: gefühlt ist da immer so pi mal daumen
<claus_> ja schon klar
<claus_> aber dass ich ihn nicht mal hören kann
<claus_> wenn ich meine Hand neben den Lüfter lege spüre ich ihn auch so gut wie nicht. Also es stimmt definitiv etwas nicht
<k1l> claus_: generell schaltet sich der laptop schon aus, wenn er zu heiss wird.  wenn du da anfängst rumzufummeln besteht die gefahr, dass es eher noch schlimmer wird. also äußerste vorsicht
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung
<claus_> das habe ich schon gelesen
<claus_> aber pwmconfig meint, es gibt keine pwm-module
<niklasfi> bekks, koegs: und, was könnt ihr daraus jetzt ableiten?
<Stan176> Hallo jemand da? :)
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Stan176> Ist nur ne kurze Frage, da ich mich garnicht mit linux auskenne. Ein Kollege hat mir unter der aktuellen unbuntu live CD mein softwareraid "md0" notdürftig eingebunden, so dass ich vorerst daten sichern kann. Samba lief leider nicht, also hat er den dienst mit smbd -i erzwungen. Leider wirft der mich immer wieder direkt aus dem netzwerk raus. jetzt hab ich lokal ne usb platte zur datensicherung an den rechner gemacht. Wo finde ich jetzt unt
<Stan176> also die sicherungsplatte, aber wo sind die dateien des raids :)
<lars_> Stan176, md0 meinst du?
<Stan176> ja md0
<Stan176> müsste unter stan eingebunden sein
<lars_> gib mal mount in der konsole ein, dann siehst du wo es eingebunden ist.
<lars_> na, dann weißt du doch, wo es ist ;)
<k1l> Stan176: wenn es der automounter vom nautilus war dann sind sie unter /media/...
<lars_> oder suchst du die usb-platte?
<Stan176> also hier steht /dev/md0 on /stan
<k1l> ansonsten bei dem raid frickelkram bin ich raus. jeder der das nicht im griff hat hat hoffentlich backups
<Stan176> kollege hat das im griff, schläft aber :)
<Stan176> und wie kann ich jetzt über den desktop auf /stan öffnen
<lars_> nautilus aufmachen (den dateibrowser)
<Stan176> wo öffnet man das root verzeichnis
<lars_> und in der adresszeile /stan eingeben
<Stan176> ahhh okay ich guck eben mal...
<Stan176> ist das erste mal mit desktop :)
<lars_> hast du die aktuelle ubuntuversion?
<lars_> steht links in der seitenleiste von nautilus Dateisystem? das ist /
<Stan176> soooo vielen vielen dank für den support :-)
<Stan176> habs gefunden :)
<lars_> np
<lars_> gutes nächtle
<Stan176> hoffe ihr habt nicht immer solche noob anfragen :)
<lars_> ich bin nur zufällig hier, kann ich nichts zu sagen
<lars_> aber ich freu mich, wenn jemand linux einsetzt und sich zu helfen weiß ;=
<Stan176> hehe also tausend thx :-)...werd dann mal die sicherung anwerden...von meinem raid 5 verbund sind nämlich nur noch 4 von 5 platten heil und eine hat schon 78 defekte sektoren :-) 
<lars_> ein raid ersetzt auch keine sicherung ;)
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-03
<Stan176> ich weiß :-(
<Stan176> :)
<Stan176> so schönen abend noch und gute nacht :)
<lars_> gute nacht
<saschxd> hallo guten morgen
<saschxd> dürfte ich um kurze hilfe bezüglich raid setup bitten?
<saschxd> dmraid listet mir 3 raid sets obwohl ich nur eins hab... viell. sinds auch 3 partitionen oder so, aber ich hab ja nur 2 platten 
<deem> saschxd: was heißt du hast 3 raid sets? 3 md devices?
<saschxd> ah guten morgen
<saschxd> also mittlerweile hab ich rausgefunden daß das die 3 vorhandenen partitionen auf dem raid sind
<saschxd> asr_ ist ne win95 extended
<saschxd> asr_2 ist ne ntfs and asr_5 ist der restliche unformatiere bereich
<saschxd> ich tu mir nur grad schwer beim recherchieren wie ich die 2 wohl mounten bzw. dauerhaft einbinden kann
<deem> asr?
<koegs> dmraid ist doch der softraid-quatsch... da würd ich persönlich nur die finger von lassen, bringt früher oder später probleme
<saschxd> dmraid -ay: RAID set "asr_" already active: RAID set "asr_2" already active: RAID set "asr_5" already active
<saschxd> das hängt an ner sata raid pci karte
<deem> warum asr? wenn man mdadm nutzt, erzeugt der doch md devices?
<saschxd> uhm dazu bin ich wohl zuviel anfänger -.-  geht das denn auch mit schon vorhandenen volumes?
<koegs> deem: dmraid, nicht mdadm
<saschxd> jo mdadm is not currently installed
<koegs> saschxd: lies doch mal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto und finde selber heraus das FakeRaid und Linux nicht empfehlenswert ist, vor allem für anfänger
<saschxd> wenn da nicht daten drauf wären ...  :(
<saschxd> die seite hab ich übrigens schon besucht heut
<saschxd> ich möcht linux nicht aufs raid installieren, wenn das jetzt nen unterschied machen sollte
<koegs> saschxd: dann installier ubuntu auf die nicht-raid platte, installier auch grub2 in den mbr in der nicht-raid platte
<koegs> später kannst du dann übers bios-bootmenü die platte als boot-medium auswählen, wenn du ubuntu booten möchtest
<koegs> dann lässt du alles auf den raid-platten erstmal unberührt
<saschxd> ja, up'n'running, ich möcht eig. "nur" die 2 partitionen mounten
<saschxd> um die in fstab einzutragen muß ich die ja erst irgendwo unter /dev/mapper einhängen ja ?
<saschxd> also wenn dmraid mir ausspuckt
<saschxd> RAID set "asr_" already active
<saschxd> paßt das dann wenn ich die z.b. 
<saschxd> sudo mount /dev/mapper/via_yournamehere /media/raid_disk/
<koegs> !enter
<saschxd> und dann in fstab eintrage ?
<koegs> so ähnlich wirds sein, habe nicht sehr viel erfahrung mit dmraid, aber mounten solltest ud besser in /mnt für fixed devices
<koegs> bin jetzt weg, vielleicht kann dir jemand anderes mit dmraid helfen
<saschxd> ok, danke dir jedenfalls
<Judge> Mooooin :)
<handtuch> Moin, möchte gern mein lvm im laufenden Betrieb erweitern. Die Grösse des Volume hab ich bereits angepasst, bin mir aber gerade bei der Anpassung an das Dateisystem unsicher mit welchem Befehl ich vorgehen sollte, da ich keine Angaben zum Filesystem finde. fdisk -l /  vgdisplay -v vg00 bringt nix verwertbares.
<geser> ich konnte mittels http://www.tcpdump.com/kb/os/linux/lvm-resizing-guide/all-pages.html in der Vergangenheit ein LVM erfolgreich vergrößern (Anwendung wie üblich auf eigene Gefahr)
<geser> "mount" (oder ein Blick in die /etc/fstab) sagt dir um welches Dateisystem es sich handelt
<handtuch> urgs  Filesystem ist fd oO
<handtuch> ok ext4 zeigt mount an
<handtuch> dank dir
<niklasfi> hallo. ich bin auf einem ubuntu server. wie konfiguriere ich eine statische ip-addresse? /etc/network/interfaces sieht bei mir so aus. gestern abend war die ip 222, aber als ich heute morgen aufgewacht bin, war sie wieder 144
<niklasfi> wenn ich jetzt den networking dienst neu starte, habe ich wider 222
<sral> niklasfi, wie sieht deine /etc/network/interfaces aus? hast du einen nopaste link für mich?
<niklasfi> sral: sorry, ich dachte ich hätte den mitgeschickt http://paste.ubuntu.com/827443/
<sral> netmask und broadcast brauchst du nicht, sonst sieht das eigentlich gut aus.
<sral> du hast die ip und irgendwann springt er wieder auf die alte?
<niklasfi> sral: ja eigentlich denke ich das auch
<jokrebel> niklasfi: So als Schuss ins Blaue. Vielleicht bekommst Du ja die .144 per DHCP vom Router? In dem Fall im Router diesen Eintrag entfernen.
<sral> aber dhcp ist ja aus.
<niklasfi> jokrebel: aber wieso sollte sich mein gerät an die vorgabe vom router halten, wenn ich ihm eine vorgabe mache?
<sral> oder läuft noch irgendein prozess?
<sral> gibt mal "ps xau | grep dhc" ein
<niklasfi> sral: 2x dhclicent
<jokrebel> sral: Nur weil DHCP am Server aus ist, heißt das ja noch nicht dass das am Router auch so ist, oder?
<sral> dann kill die mal
<sral> nein, dein server sollte nur eigentlich keine dhcp-anfrage stellen
<niklasfi> wenn du mir sagst, wieso sie laufen
<sral> vielleicht noch altbestände aus dhcpzeiten?
<sral> kein reboot zwischendurch, richtig?
<niklasfi> sral: ja
<jokrebel> Und wenn der Router diese MAC als 144 bereits kennt vergisst er das erst nach der Leasetime
<sral> wenn du dhcp und static in einem netz mischt, sollte die static-adresse auch außerhalb des dhcp-bereichs liegen.
<niklasfi> moment mal, wieso habe ich kein killall? ich habe nur ein killall5
<sral> sonst teilt dein router die gleiche adresse später vielleicht noch einem anderen zu.
<sral> kill <pid> geht auch
<sral> pid steht in der zweiten spalte
<niklasfi> sral: ja. hat mich nur etwas sehr verwundert
<niklasfi> jetzt sind sie tot
<sral> dann behälst du jetzt hoffentlich deine ip und nichts funkt mehr dazwischen.
<niklasfi> sral: und wieso waren die jetzt gestartet? starten sie beim nächsten systemstart wieder?
<sral> je nach dem was für einen router du hast, kannst du dem auch beibringen deinem rechner immer die gleiche ip per dhcp zuzuteilen.
<sral> du hattest beim systemstart dhcp an, richtig? dann bist du auf static gewechselt, ohne reboot. vielleicht wurden die dabei einfach nicht gekillt.
<sral> dann erneuern sie nach der lease time deine ip.
<jokrebel> ...oder zumindest die "alte Verknüpfung MAC<->IP zu vergessen"
<niklasfi> sral: hmm vielleicht
<Fabian_> hallo
<niklasfi> hallo Fabian_, wie können wir dir helfen?
<Fabian_> ich möchte in ubuntu 11.10 server die partnerquellen aktivieren, hab in der /etc/apt/sources.list die # davor weggemacht so das die ja aktiv sein sollten, hab dann sudo apt-get update in der konsole eingegeben aber zb sun-java6-jdk will er nicht installieren, sagt kein installationskandidat und verweist auf andere quellen
<k1l> Fabian_: das sun java ist aufgrund des zwangs von oracle aus den repos raus
<Fabian_> aber in den partnerquellen sollte es drin sein oder nicht?
<k1l> Fabian_: nein, es darf nicht mehr verteilt werden von den distris
<k1l> also entweder openjdk nutzen oder das paket bei oracle direkt ziehen
<Fabian_> ah ok. kannst du mir nen beispiel geben das nur in den partnerquellen ist damit ich testen kann das die auch gehen?
<k1l> skype z.b.
<k1l> Fabian_: aber die funktionieren, das liegt wirklich daran, dass oracle die lizenz verändert hat
<Fabian_> jo gut. danke schön
<Fabian_> ah nu seh ichs auch im wiki ... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ^^
<Fabian_> wie würde das    *    echo 'JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"' | tee -a /etc/environment    *   bei openJDK  aussehen?(innerhalb der stenchen)
<Fabian_> bzw muss ich das setzen?
<Fabian_> ok habs schon
<dreamon_> Will ddrescue in KDE installieren. Wo schaltet man da die universe Pakete frei?
<k1l> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten  du solltest den weg zum wiki doch langsam kennen
<dreamon_> Oh. Sorry, hab zu kompliziert gedacht.. 
<dreamon_> k1l, Danke
<equivoc> moin
<equivoc> wie bitte komme ich mit add-apt-repository am firmenproxy vorbei?
<equivoc> fuer sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<koegs> equivoc: du hast für apt selber aber einen proxy konfiguriert?
<equivoc> koegs: ich habe nur den systemweiten Netzwerk-Proxy per GUI eingerichtet
<sral> equivoc, versuch mal die umgebungsvariable http_proxy (alles klein) im terminal zu exportieren vor deinem befehl
<equivoc> "echo $http_proxy" gibt aus: http://wp.meinedomain.de:8080/
<sral> ok ^^
<koegs> equivoc: welche ubuntu version?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver   lesen!
<bullgard4>  Synaptic: " telepathy-indicator - Desktop service to integrate Telepathy with the messaging menu.: Telepathy integration with the messaging menu." Welches »messaging menu« ist hier gemeint?
<equivoc> koegs: 10.10 (elementary OS)
<k1l> equivoc: und mit elementary OS bitte auch an die wenden. die verwenden da einiges anderes. 
<equivoc> ohkay
<koegs> equivoc: es gibt #elementary
<equivoc> koegs: ok, danke
<sral> equivoc, versuchs mal mit Acquire::http::proxy “http://username:password@proxyserver:portnumber/”; in deiner /etc/apt/apt.conf
<equivoc> sral: da stehts auch schon drin
<equivoc> fuer http, https und ftp
<sral> hmm, also bei mir klappts so hinter einem proxy. eben nochmal gecheckt
<equivoc> hrmmm
<equivoc> sudo apt-get update und sudo apt-get dist-upgrade funktionen bei
<equivoc> nur eben add-apt-repository nicht
<sral> dann machs halt von hand, trags entsprechend unter /etc/sources.list.d/ ein und importier den schlüssel.
<sral> anleitung müsstest du bei launchpad oder im wiki finden.
<equivoc> brb, mittagessen
<sral> equivoc, http://piratepad.net/ep/pad/view/ro.ihJB-NBNvq4/latest HTH
<alles-wird-gut> xrandr sieht so bei mir aus. http://paste.ubuntu.com/827529/ nun glaube ich nicht das die einstellungen optimal sind. mein schöner alter 19" benq kann bestimmt auch andere Frequenzen darstellen.
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe eine nvidia geforce 9600 
<alles-wird-gut> nvidia-settings erkennt immerhin folgenden monitor BenQ FP91V+ (DFP-0)
<alles-wird-gut> hmm xrndr und nvidia-settings zeigen auch was sie wollen...
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: ich würde da nicht zuviel rum mixen. nimm erstmal nvidia settings
<alewe__> qparted <---- kann man das unter Ubuntu installen?
<k1l> und dann musst du gucken, ob dein alter monitor ein richtiges edid sendet
<alewe__> krieg es nich hin?
<k1l> alewe__: qparted?
<alewe__> hab frueher fdisk benutzt
<alewe__> aber mit neuen TB-FP muss es ein macken haben
<k1l> meinst du nicht gparted?
<k1l> mit G?
<alewe__> wird mir qparted empfohlen
<alewe__> hach so , danke für den Tipp
<alewe__> probl.gelösst, noch mal danke
<alles-wird-gut> k1l, edid? was ist das elektronische ID
<alles-wird-gut> ahh http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Display_Identification_Data
<alles-wird-gut> $ sudo get-edid | sudo parse-edid http://paste.ubuntu.com/827562/ kann ich diese ausgabe für richtig halten ^^
<alles-wird-gut> hmm Your EDID is probably invalid.
<Kipferl> Hallo, ich habe bei meinen virtuellen server eine neue (virtuelle) Platte für Daten erstellt. Diese Platte habe ich um alle Daten rauf zu speichern auf "/temp" gemounted. Als ich alle Daten von "/Daten" rauf verschoben hatte habe ich die Platte auf /Daten gemounted. und als ich dann in das Verz. gewechselt bin waar die platte leer. Weis jemand was das passiert sein könnte Oo. (Dateisystem = est3)
<bullgard4>  Synaptic: " telepathy-indicator - Desktop service to integrate Telepathy with the messaging menu.: Telepathy integration with the messaging menu." Welches »messaging menu« ist hier gemeint?
<k1l> bullgard4: google aufmachen, "messaging menu ubuntu" eingeben, auf bilder klicken und staunen
<koegs> Kipferl: klarer Benutzerfehler, die wirst entweder nicht richtig kopiert oder (um)gemountet haben
<Kipferl> nur ich kanns nicht wirklich verstehen :(, es ist ja nicht das erste mal das ich eine festplatte gemounted habe und ich hab alles so wie immer gemacht
<koegs> Kipferl: wir haben nicht daneben gesessen und zugeguckt, was erwartest du für eine antwort?
<Kipferl> ich frag mal so gibt es eine möglichkeit herauszufinden ob die Daten komplett verloren sind oder nur die inodes verloren gingen und diese wiederhergestellt werden können.
<koegs> Kipferl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/datenrettung
<k1l> Kipferl: wenn du es unmountest sollte das alte /daten wieder da sein
<sral> Kipferl, meint tipp: die daten sind noch da, du hast nur die platte "drübergemountet"
<Kipferl> srael: is leider nicht so hab die daten estra gelöscht weil ich platz auf der platte brauchte
<Kipferl> k1l: hab ich auch schon probiert
<Kipferl> ich möchte im prinzip nur mal herausfinden ob etwas rettbares da ist, bevor ich mit viel zeitaufwand daten retten probiere.
<xx4h> möööp
<koegs> xx4h: sie wünschen?
<neon__> hallo
<neon__> ich bin auf der suche nach jemandem der mir helfen kann beim einbinden von NTFS festplatten damit sie im Netzwerk freigegeben werden können. kennt sich damit jemand hier aus
<sdx23> Was hast du versucht und wie ist das gescheitert?
<neon__> ich bin soweit das ich ordner freigeben kann die auf meiner linux platte sind
<neon__> ich kann auch von der NTFS platte freigeben 
<k1l> generell schreit es ja nach samba, aber mittlerweile ist ja gvfs der neue hit
<neon__> nur diese ordner sehe ich nur komme aber nicht rein
<neon__> bin noch sehr neu in linux 
<neon__> samba hab ich drauf
<neon__> und eingerichtet
<neon__> habe gelsen das es an der uid liegen soll mit der die indows platte gemountet wird
<neon__> nur bekomme ich die platte via console nicht gemountet und nur dort geht das ja mit der uid 1000
<k1l> neon__: ersteinmal musst du die platten (festplatten oder partitionen) ordentlich in dein system einbinden. das geht kurzfristig per klickibunti im nautilus. oder langfristig mit der fstab. dann kann man sich gedanken machen, wie man das nun freigibt
<neon__> ja ich möchte die platten eigenltich in der fstab mit noauto drin haben aber ich bekomm die platte auf diese weise gar nicht gemountet
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB  und hier sind die parameter erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MOUNT
<neon__> wenn ich die platten in nautilus mit klick mounte kommt das zustanden: "/dev/sda2 on /media/5426D39626D37806 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<neon__> "
<neon__> sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0777,gid=1000,uid=1000 /devc/sda2 /media/winXP
<neon__> das war mein versuch nach genau der seite
<neon__> und das sagt er mir dann 
<neon__> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/devc/sda2': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> öhm, was willst du mit der umask bezwecken? dass niemand lesen/schreiben/ausführen kann, nicht mal der besitzer? in dem fall tust du das richtige. ;)
<koegs> neon__: /dev nicht /devc
<ppq> es heißt ja auch /dev/sda2
<neon__> ok
<neon__> .....
<neon__> SRY
<ppq> neon__: und führ dir bitte mal den unterschied umask vs. mode zu gemüte
<neon__> welches wäre die richtige umask um mir alles zu erlauben?
<neon__> 007
<k1l> ist in den arktikeln erklärt :/
<ppq> rw,auto,users,noexec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 <-- das sind die empfohlenen optionen für ntfs, siehe wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<ppq> ja
<ppq> bzw. mit noauto falls gewünscht
<neon__> ja nur wenn ich mit denen einbinde beomme ich die im netzwerk ja nicht freigegeben
<ppq> neon__: dann nimm umask=000
<neon__> bzw. kann ich netzwerk nicht drauf zugreifen
<k1l> dann ist das aber eher ein samba problem (wenn du samba nuttz)
<neon__> samba nutze ich nur im http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_server_gnome steht das die mit uid=1000 gemountet seien müssen damit die freigabe auch geht
<ppq> dann füg die option mal noch hinzu
<neon__> jo baue mirdas gerade ein
<neon__> tja mounten hat geklappt aber die freigabe will immer noch nicht gehen
<neon__> ich sehe den fregegeben ordner aber komme nicht drauf
<k1l> samba neugestartet? samba richtig freigegeben? samba user eingestellt? etc.etc.etc.
<sdx23> neon__: was sagt  ls -al /media/54* #?
<King_S> mahlzeit, habe ien Problem mit Squid. Squid baut keine verbindung auf bzw die Seiten laden nicht. Erst nach dem der Suqid Cache gellert ist, geth alles wieder.
<neon__> nicht viel. 
<King_S> Und tippen kann ich auch nicht -.-"
<neon__> ls: Zugriff auf al nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<neon__> /media/winxp:
<neon__> Documents and Settings       PerfLogs             Recovery
<neon__> Dokumente und Einstellungen  ProgramData          $Recycle.Bin
<neon__> hiberfil.sys                 Program Files        System Volume Information
<neon__> LinuxWindowsShare            Program Files (x86)  Users
<neon__> pagefile.sys                 Programme            Windows
<ppq>  ls: Zugriff auf al nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden <---   -.-"
<King_S> ls -al wäre da schon besser...
<ppq> ein pastebin auch.
<King_S> jopp ^^
<King_S> Achja bei meinem Squid Rechner handelt es sich um einen lubuntu 11.10, aktuelleste Updates und Dansguardian
<King_S> Squid Log: "Preparing for shutdown after 11 requests"
<butze> hatte schon jemand das problem geschützte odt-dateien mit libreoffice 3.4.5 nicht mehr öffnen zu können? ("das kennwort ist ungültig")
<butze> (was es definitiv nicht ist...)
<neon__> shade eigenltich das mann so behandelt wird hatte ich nicht gedacht. naja dann verwerfe ich die ide die firma auf Linux zu schwenken. 32.000 Linux nutzer weniger CU
<Silverlion> hallo zusammen. kennt wer einen Rechtsanwalt für Markenrecht?
<don0rism> www.google.de
<don0rism> oO
<Silverlion> don0rism: schlauberger. da hab ich nix gefunden ... ich dachte jemand hat zufällig jemanden im Bekanntenkreis, weil ich ein / zwei Fragen habe die ich nicht umbedingt mit 300 - 1000 € bezahlen will
<dadrc> Silverlion, sowas bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic -- hier ist nur Ubuntusupport
<Silverlion> dadrc: entschuldige. selbstverständlich komme ich Deiner Bitte gerne nach ;)
<dadrc> Kein Problem und danke :)
<jokrebel> Elw3: Probleme mit der Verbindung?
<Elw3> ne , heut ma festplatte , gibt grad den geist auf
<jokrebel> Elw3: Weshalb dann ständige mit neuer IP? 
<Elw3> vllt weil ich neustarte ?
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Ich hab hier eine 8 TB Festplatte und würde darauf gerne innerhalb eines gpt eine Partition erstellen, die so groß wie möglich ist. parted bricht mit einem Bug ab. Gibt's ein anderes Tool mit dem ich das machen kann?
<Elw3> 8 tb ! ? 
<Mezenir> ich bin hier
<fr00d> Raid 6 aus 6x 2TB ergibt 8 TB, ja.
<jokrebel> Elw3: Keinen Router? Na egal. Jedenfalls wäre es nett, wenn Du, bis Dein Problem gefixt ist (falls Du keine Fragen für hier hast) einstweilen den Autojoin deaktivierst. Danke.
<kuhno> nett, das ding will ich auch :D bei den festplattenpreisen im moment...
<fr00d> kuhno: Bringt dir nichts. :D Funktioniert nämlich nicht. :(
<Elw3> jokrebel, kann ich nicht 
<Kerbero> Mezenir: Wie geht's?!
<kuhno> mehrere 2tb partitionen gehen auch nicht?
<koegs> fr00d: womit bricht parted denn ab, dachte eigentlich das wäre DAS tool für gpt
<jokrebel> Elw3: Was genau verhindert, dass Du #ubuntu-de einstweilen aus der Automatik entfernst?
<natoka> gibt es neben proxydriver noch eine andere moeglichkeit eine proxy configuration pro netzwerk zu konfigurieren?
<fr00d> koegs: Das bricht ab mit in etwa der Meldung: Ich hab nen Bug gefunden, das läuft irgendwie alles nicht so wie das gerade sein sollte und ich solle das doch melden.
<koegs> na gut, ohne echte fehlermeldung muss ich mir auch keine weiteren gedanken machen
<fr00d> So und jetzt kommt das nächste Problem, mein Bios muss irgendwie damit zurecht kommen, dass der Raidcontroller wohl das GPT Array als erstes Bootdevice angelegt hat. :(
<fr00d> Ne, erstmal nicht, erstmal muss ich wieder bis zur Fehlermeldung kommen.
<koegs> fr00d: alternativ würde ich halt vorschlagen zu gucken ob die gparted-livecd damit besser zurecht kommt
<fr00d> Oh, liveCD ist eine sehr gute Idee.
<fr00d> Jetzt schau ich erstmal, dass er wieder bootet, dann sehen wir weiter. ;)
<fr00d> Der Raidcontroller behauptet noch was von build/verify und steht da bei 41%. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis er zum nächsten Prozentpunkt kommt. Dann wundert mich das nicht so sehr, dass das mit Karacho auf die Schnauze fällt.
<koegs> hehe, da kann das arme parted auch nix für
<sral> fr00d, du machst ein raid 0 mit 4x2TB?
<koegs> [19:42:24] < fr00d> Raid 6 aus 6x 2TB ergibt 8 TB, ja. 
<sral> und er weiß, dass er damit alles verliert, wenn eine platte den geist aufgibt.. was ja bei vier platten auch wahrscheinlicher wird.
<koegs> da steht raid6...
<sral> ah, raid 0, jetzt hab ichs gesehen.
<sral> na zum glück ;)
<sral> grr, raid 6 66666666, jetzt ;)
<wolflkoder> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Anzahl der Arbeitsflächen in Compiz einstellen kann?
<Fuchs> wolflkoder: ccsm, allgemeine Einstellungen, horizontale Groesse
<seven_> wolflkoder: CCSM - Allgemeine Optionen - Desktop-Grösse
<p01nt3r> nabend. kennt sich hier jemand mit den einstellungen von v4l2 in verbindung mit der hauppauge wintv pvr350 tv-karte aus? bekomme da einfach kein signal in den tuner rein.
<wolflkoder> super DANKE!!!!!
<Guest19875> nabend. ich habe einen vserver bei strato. in der beschreibung davon steht das ich Inklusiv-Traffic: unlimited   habe. das heitßt doch das ich nie geld für traffic zahlen muss oder?
<tessarakt2> jo
<tessarakt2> vermutlich drosseln sie irgendwann
<Guest19875> http://www.strato-pro.de/virtual_server/linux/details_server_s.html?sc=1900800204
<Guest19875> kann ich mir da sicher sein?
<bekks> Was hat das denn mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<tessarakt2> ack, nix
<Guest19875> ja sry. der channel ist der einzige der mir eingefallen ist wo leute sich damit auskennen könnten. andere kenne ich nicht
<bekks> !ot
<Guest19875> naja ubuntu läuft auf dem server xD
<fr00d> Guest19875: Nö, aber frag dafür doch nicht uns, sondern lieber den Strato Support, wenn die sagen, dass das so ist kannste dir sicher sein.
<bekks> Guest19875: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> Guest19875: dafür gibts den offtopic channel, wie im topic beschrieben
<bekks> Steht ja auch im Topic ;)
<Guest19875> ja die sind nicht da.
<bekks> Die sind alle da.
<bekks> 113 um genau zu sein.
<Guest19875> nein ich mein der support
<Guest19875> zu spät geschrieben
<jack4> hallo, wenn ich mich auf meinen ubuntu (game)server aufschalte, kommt komischerweise nicht mehr die "normale meldung", sondern nur noch "Last login: Wed Jan 18 22:36:19 2012 from p4b1423f91.dip.t-dialin.net" Woran liegt das?
<bekks> Was ist denn die "normale" Meldung?
<bekks> Ich kenne keien andere :)
<k1l> jack4: du meinst es kommt keine motd mehr?
<jack4> k1l: ich glaube das ist es!
<jack4> systemmeldungen, ram, usw
<bekks> vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config -> PrintMotd 
<jack4> bekks: das so in die konsole eingeben?
<jack4> bekks: ahh der parameter ist auf "no" ich starte mal den dienst neu und logge mich neu ein
<jack4> parameter auf "yes", ssh neu gestartet, neu eingeloggt, kein erfolg. wie vorhin. Kann es sein, dass man irgendeinen Cache oder so löschen muss?
<bekks> Nein, kann es nicht.
<bekks> cat /etc/motd
<bekks> Wenn da nix drinsteht, kann PrintMotd auch nix anzeigen :)
<koegs> bei meinem server steht PrintMotd auf no und ich krieg die meldungen trotzdem :D
<bekks> Weil Du eine Login Shell hast UND eine /etc/motd MIT Inhalt...
<jack4> ich kann motd nicht öffnen, wenn ich liste komtm folgendes: "lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root      13 Jul 20  2010 motd -> /var/run/motd"
<bekks> Dann öffne das Ziel des Symlinks.
<jack4> bekks: Es gibt komischerweise in /var/run kein "motd" -.-
<bekks> Welche Wunder :)
<jack4> bekks: ?
<bekks> In /var/run liegen keine "Nutzdaten", sondern nur Daten, die zur Laufzeit auch erzeugt werden.
<jack4> bekks: heißt das, der symlink ist falsch?
<jack4> bekks: okay, also hakt es an der erzeugung der motd?
<bekks> Letztlich schon.
<jack4> bekks: Was kann ich machen?
<bekks> Aber frag mich jetzt nicht, was genau /etc/update-motd.d/ ausliest und eine motd zusammenbaut
<k1l> die motd wird auch nur aus mehreren teilen erzeugt (so wie bei grub2 jetzt). aber frag mich jetzt nicht, wo die motd.d kram liegt
<bekks> k1l: In /etc/update-motd.d/ ;)
<k1l> ahh bekks hats genannt. da liegen die scripte, die die motd erzeugen
<bekks> Kann man sich zur Not ja auch selbst zusammenkopieren.
<bekks> Ich will gar keine motd - ich fidne es viel interessanter, wer sich von wo als letzter eingelogged hat :)
<jack4> bekks: hab die 3 skripte in etc/update-motd.d/ mal ausführt, tüftle jetzt mal weiter, vielen dank an euch zwei ;-)
<hudo> hallo, wie kann ich einen USB-Stick  von Kabelbw unter lucid nutzen ?
<guntbert> hudo: was ist Kabelbw?
<hudo> das ist ein USB Surfstick von Kabelbw
<hudo> kabelbw ist sozusagen der provider um auch unterwegs internetzugang zu haben
<apollo13> lucid ist doch alt, mit etwas pech gar nicht :=)
<apollo13> wird das ding überhaupt erkannt?
<hudo> lsusb gibt das dinbg aus 
<hudo> ist was von huawei
<apollo13> zu huawei steht was in unserem wiki
<guntbert> hudo: schau einmal mit lsusb, was das für ein stick ist, dann hast du einen Startpunkt zum googlen bzw. für foren
<guntbert> da war ich wohl zu langsam :-)
<hudo> apollo13, hast du mal bitte wiki link 
<apollo13> steht im topic
<k1l> such die usbid raus und pack die mal bei google rein. da wirste sicher was finden.
<k1l> mein huawei stick läuft im übrigen ootb mit lucid. man muss nur die umts zugangsdaten eingeben im networkmanager
<bekks> k1l: same here.
<dreamon_> wenn ich in der konsole eine *.png anzeigen will. was nehm ich da am einfachsten. soll nur bild zeigen.. muß nichts groß können
<bekks> Ohne Framebuffer kannst Du in der Konsole gar nichts anzeigen.
<dreamon_> ist ein 8kb png .. und hab ja ne gui am laufen.. will das ein fensterle aufgeht wo ich die datei sehe.. 
<ppq> mit 'display' bspw.
<ppq> braucht aber X
<ppq> 'display datei.png'
<dreamon_> ppq, display ist super. danke
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-04
<saxophone> Hy. Jemand da der mir Support bei Mailserver-Konfiguration geben kann?
<dAnjou> saxophone: nur, wenn du die frage stellst
 * dAnjou sagt schonmal, dass er auf jeden fall nicht helfen kann
<saxophone> Alsoo.... 
<saxophone> Grundsätzlich habe ich schon ne(aus meiner Sicht ausführliche) Doku gefunden. http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=30158
<saxophone> Bin jedoch kompletter Neuling...
<saxophone> Wollte vorweg Tipps einholen, was zu beachten ist... usw...
<saxophone> Hab schon diverse Posts gelesen bzgl. Sicherheit, möchte da nichts falsch machen und etwaige Sicherheitslücken stopfen.
<bekks> Dann solltest Du erstmal einen MTA in einer VM aufsetzen.
<saxophone> MTA sagt mir (noch) nichts, VM = Virtual Machine?
<bekks> Ja.
<saxophone> Okay. Ne VM installieren mit Ubuntu, dort Cyres installieren und testen.
<saxophone> Kann ich dann über die VM schon Test-Emails versenden und empfangen?
<bekks> "cyres"?
<bekks> cyrus ist kein MTA.
<saxophone> ups. Cyrus
<bekks> Cyrus ist ein MDA.
<saxophone> Diese Begriffe sagen mir (noch) nichts :/
<bekks> Dann solltest du (noch) nicht einen Mailserver aufsetzen, der im Internet erreichbar ist.
<saxophone> Okay. 
<saxophone> Hatte die Begriffe doch schon im oben genannten Tutorial gelesen, Mail-Delivery-Agent, Mail-Transer-Agent
<bekks> Was ist der Unterschied? :D
<bekks> Du solltest sowas wirklich nicht online stellen, wenn Du das nicht weisst - sonst ist dein Server sofort eine Spam-Schleuder.
<saxophone> zitiere ich jetzt aus dem Post "der mta dient als "herz" des mailservers, empfängt mails und
<saxophone> gibt diese wieder an andere mtas weiter" 
<bekks> Ablesen kann jeder...
<saxophone> Okay, hätte ich auch nicht vorgehabt, bevor ich mir nicht von nem experten das OK gegeben hätte. 
<saxophone> Bin sicherlich nicht neugierig auf diverse Anwaltsschreiben bzgl. Spam.
<saxophone> Kannst du mir eventuell einn Link empfehlen zu den gesamten Thema. Bzw. kannst du mir sagen, welche Informationen ich mir da vorweg einholen sollte. Komplette Cyrus Doku ist ws mal klar...
<bekks> saxophone: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mailserver-Einf%C3%BChrung
<saxophone> Okay, danke erstmal. Dann werd ich mich mal durchlesen.... :)
<k1l> !changinghost > IzzyGhost 
<kubine>  IzzyGhost: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<Phantom1005> huhu, wie deinstallier ich unter 11.10 ein programm ohne synaptic?
<ben1u> Phantom1005: mit apt-get
<ben1u> apt-get, Phantom1005 
<ben1u> Phantom1005: oder mit Software-Center
<Phantom1005> also ist der befehl, sudo rm apt-get osmos? dann wird es komplett mit allen dazugehörenden programme deinstalliert
<Phantom1005> ah sehe grad das die hilfe im terminal auf deutsch ist
<RAMZi> womit bekomm ich am einfachsten eine persitente usb installation hin ?
<koegs> RAMZi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_installation
<RAMZi> ich habe 10.04 lts und kann den punkt hier garnicht finden: Menü System - Systemverwaltung - USB-Startmedien-Ersteller 
<RAMZi> ich tipp das mal in die konsole ein usb-creator
<RAMZi> not found
<koegs> heisst der evtl. nur startmedien-ersteller?
<RAMZi> ic hab da 4x drüber geguckt und nichts gesehen, aber ich gucke nochmal
<RAMZi> software center sagt aber es wäre installiert
<koegs> ansonsten boote halt von der Live-CD, da is der drauf
<koegs> usb-creator-gtk 
<RAMZi> öhm meine frage wäre ein wenig differenzierter: ich möchte ein verschlüssteltes lvm auf dem usb medium haben wie mit der alternate installer cd. daher bleibt mir wohl nur der weg über cd direkt auf den usb stick installieren? oder gibt da auch andere wege
<koegs> also mal abgesehen von dem sinn mit verschlüsselung auf nem Flash-Laufwerk (Abnutzung und so)
<koegs> boote von der alternate CD und behandle den stick wie ne normale Festplatte
<RAMZi> ok
<RAMZi> kann ich mit nem x86 system auch die 64bit version booten und installieren ?
<koegs> nur wenn die CPU dies unterstützt
<Fussel> RAMZi, der ist in system/systemverwaltung
<Fussel> der startmedienersteller
<RAMZi> danke
<dreamon__> Wie nennt man den Bereich der sich in Anführungszeichen oder Klammern befindet. Ich suche bei google, weiß aber nicht wie ich mich ausdrücken soll. Will ein Programmierbeispiel finden um aus einem String bestimmte in Anführungszeichen gehaltene Textepassagen auszuschneiden. Mit left$ und mid$ usw. (Gambas2)
<koegs> dreamon__: was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<dreamon__> koegs, gambas ubuntu.. meinetwegen auch unter der Konsole mir geht es nur um den Begriff.
<koegs> ja, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon__> ok
<koegs> langsam ist es genug dich immer wieder auf die richtigen channel hinzuweisen
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Nautilus > Rechtsklick auf den Namen einer Datei > Verschieben nach > Andere Leiste: Was bedeutet "Andere Leiste", und in welchen Fällen ist »Andere Leiste«  nicht ausgegraut?
<koegs> ich weiß die antwort, aber er ignoriert mich ja eh :(
<dreamon__> koegs, ?
<koegs> entweder er hat mich im client auf ignore oder ein mentales ignore
<dreamon__> bullgard4, Andere Leiste könnte das der splitscreen sein der kommt wenn man F3 drückt?
<dreamon__> koegs, soll ich ihn fragen?
<koegs> ne, ist schon gut, ist besser so
<koegs> aber ich denke deine antwort ist richtig
<dreamon__> bin wech.. bye
<RAMZi> wenn ich von cd auf usb installiere, muss ich dann auf jedenfall noch die grub files editieren ?
<koegs> RAMZi: eigentlich nicht
<koegs> du partitionierst und installierst ganz normal auf dem usb-stick und auch grub auf den MBR des Sticks
<RAMZi> ok danke
<bullgard4> dreamon__: Ja, so ist es. Das klappt. Weißt Du auch, wie "Andere Lesite" auf Englisch heißt?
<bullgard4> dreamon__: Ja, so ist es. Das klappt. Weißt Du auch, wie "Andere Leiste" auf Englisch heißt?
<RAMZi> mein persitente usb installation habe 520mb space zugewiesen für eigene dateien und einstellungen. jetzt will ich ein update machen er braucht aber 6xx mb free space. d.h. ich erstell mir den stick jetzt neu.  mein stick hat 4gb. wieviel braucht ubuntu für sich alleine und wieviel kann ich eurer meinung nach für eigene datieen und einstellungen freigegeben ?
<bullgard4> RAMZi: Nach meiner Erinnerung mindestens 2 GB.
<RAMZi> der schiebe regler kann bis 3gb hochgeschoben werden. wäre 3gb zu empfehlen oder bekomm ich dann anderweitig wieder probleme ?
<bullgard4> (Hängt auch von der Ubuntu-Version ab.)
<RAMZi> die neuste version x86
<RAMZi> 11.10 x86
<bullgard4> RAMZi: Ich würde es mit 3 GB probieren.
<RAMZi> ok
<koegs> RAMZi: wie gesagt, wenn du "ernsthaft" mit dem Stick arbeiten möchtest, würde ich vielleicht eine richtige installation eher empfehlen
<RAMZi> ich denk persitent ist gleichzusetzen mit einer installation die ich von cd ausführe. oder redest du von einer installation auf hdd ?
<koegs> persisten bedeutet Live-CD + Speicherort, du kannst aber auch ganz normal Ubuntu auf dem Stick installieren, wie auf einer Festplatte
<RAMZi> ok
<RAMZi> erkennt die 11.10 live meine sd karte jetzt nicht mehr weil da bereits die persistente installation drauf is ?
<RAMZi> live cd
<RAMZi> habe nur sda und sdb zur auswahl aber kein usb medium
<koegs> und sda und sdb sind beides festplatten?
<RAMZi> ja
<koegs> ein USB-Gerät wird nicht besonders gekennzeichnet
<RAMZi> pgarted erkennt die sd karte, kann aber die partition nicht unmounten, ich formatier die sd karte eben schnell im windows pc
<jasmin> hallo... ich versuche gerade meine konsole ein wenig aufzuhübschen.... es sieht gut aus aber wenn ich nach oben in der history blätter werden die history-zeilen zerrissen...
<jasmin> export PS1="\[\e[1;37;46m\][\u@\h \W]\$\[\e[0m\] \`if [ \$? = 0 ]; then echo -e ':)'; else echo -e '\e[01;31m:(\e[0m'; fi\` " 
<jasmin> wo kann da der fehler sein?
<jasmin> jemand da???
<bullgard4> jasmin: Ich bin da. Ich habe aber keine Lust, mich wieder in die Einzelheiten der Prompt-Programmierung zu vertiefen.
<Frickelpit> jasmin: ein :) im Prompt?
<jasmin> ja kommando klapp ... :) sonst :(
<Frickelpit> :D
<jasmin> das haut ja alles hin... ich vermute eher ich hab irgendein "steuerzachen" falsch... der promt klappt und sieh gut aus... nur wenn ich zurückblättere zerreißt es mir zeilen mit einem leerzeichen zb
<bullgard4> jasmin: Wenn hier keiner die Antwort weiß, kannst Du auch (mit mehr Chancen) in #bash fragen.
<jasmin> ok ich schau mal... danke
<jasmin> Frickelpit, bullgard4 ... falls es euch interessiert... so ist es richtung und klappt wunderbar: 
<jasmin> export PS1="\[\e[1;37;46m\][\u@\h \W]\$\[\e[0m\] \`if [ \$? = 0 ]; then echo -e \":)\"; else echo -e \"\[\e[01;31m\]:(\[\e[0m\]\"; fi\` "
<bullgard4> jasmin: Gratuliere!
<jasmin> naja war nicht mein verdienst... eher der von #bash :-/
<Frickelpit> solange du jetzt weißt, wo der fehler war, hat es ja geholfen
<jasmin> naja das "\e[01;31m" gehört nochmals in ein \[...\]
<jasmin> da soll sich nochmal jemand auskennen vor lauter klammern :D
<lupopa> Moin
<NEC> Kurze Frage, ich hab unter Lubuntu XFCE installiert, erst xfce4, das wollte nicht starten, dann xubuntu-desktop. Aber das geht auch nicht. Ist das Problem bekannt?
<bullgard4> NEC: Welchen Grund hattest Du, Lubuntu zu installieren?
<k1l> bullgard4: das ist doch vollkommen egal und gehört ins oftopic
<bullgard4> k1l: Du irrst. Es gehört zu einer intelligenten Beantwortung der aufgeworfenen Frage.
<k1l> NEC: was heisst nicht starten? was steht in der .xsession-errors im homeordner oder im dmesg log z.b.
<k1l> und vor allem, wie hast du versucht xfce zu starten?
<NEC> Ich schaue nach, tut mir leid, für die späte Antwort musste wen abholen
<NEC> So, vllt. hat jemand Zeit und kann mal nachschauen: http://pastebin.com/fDsp5hfT & http://pastebin.com/mjUArjdL
<k1l> <k1l> und vor allem, wie hast du versucht xfce zu starten?
<k1l> sprich ausloggen, und beim einloggen xfce/xubuntu wählen ging nicht?
<NEC> Beim Loginscreen hab ich unten xfce ausgewählt…dann versucht er einen Sekundenbruchteil irgendwas und dann bin ich wieder im Loginscreen
<NEC> gleiche bei xubuntu
<k1l> kannst du mal einen neuen user anlegen und gucken ob der sich in xubuntu einloggen kann?
<NEC> Klar mach ich.
<NEC> Okay. Klappt genau so wenig
<k1l> kannst du mal die .xsession-errors von dem user hochladen? die liegt ein seinem homefodler
<NEC> Klar: http://pastebin.com/y8G6QqcJ  - falscher Variablenname? 
<k1l> so im goben klingt das danach, dass der lxdm da nicht ganz koscher ist
<NEC> Könnte das damit in der Richtung was zu tun haben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/awesome-per-xsession-starten-geht-nicht-mehr/
<NEC> Bzw. mit dem Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/876681
<k1l> NEC: jo. würde ich mal jetzt behaupten. laut ihm soll es mit gdm (oder vlt jetzt der neuere lightdm) funktionieren
<NEC> Hm…okay. Dann guck ich mal wie ich das umstellen kann.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM  oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM
<NEC> Danke, hab ich ;)
<NEC> Okay. Es funktioniert jetzt, aber ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt, weil der Login aussieht, wie bei Gnome3 
<NEC> Session ist aber Xubuntu. Also was solls. Danke für die Hilfe
<Paddy> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe folgendes Problem: auf meinem Laptop "Acer Aspire 7250" habe ich Ubuntu 10.04.3 Des
<Paddy> sorry, vertippt. Kommt gleich nochmal
<Paddy> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe folgendes Problem: auf meinem Laptop "Acer Aspire 7250" habe ich Ubuntu 10.04.3 von der Desktop-CD installiert. Den Treiber für den Ethernet-Controller habe ich nach einigem Hin und Her zum Laufen gebracht. Den WLAN-Treiber bekomme ich leider nicht zum Laufen. Erkannt werden beide Geräte, siehe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405462/
<Paddy> Mit dem Treiber aus dem Backports-Paket funktioniert es auch nicht
<bullgard4> Paddy: (Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Acer-Laptops). Ich würde im Internet nach "Acer Aspire 7250" + "WLAN" plus "Driver" suchen.
<Paddy> hi Funfood 
<Funfood> hi Paddy
<bullgard4> Paddy: "funktioniert es auch nicht" ist keine exakte Beschreibung. Wie heißt die Fehlermeldung?
<Paddy> bullgard4, meine Suche hat ergeben, dass auch schon jemand anderes dieses Problem hatte, aber bisher noch keine Lösung gefunden hat, außer Ubuntu 11.10 zu installieren
<RAMZi> ist 4gb mittlerweile zu wenig , um eine installation erfolgreich druchzuführen ?
<bullgard4> Paddy: Vielleicht beißt Du dann auch in den sauren Apfel.
<k1l> RAMZi: 4gb von was?
<RAMZi> ich wollte  11.10 per alternate installer cd auf eine 4gb sd karte installieren, und beim punkt wo der programme installiert ist er abgebrochen
<Paddy> bullgard4, wenn ich die Ubuntu 11.10 als Live-CD starte, bleibt mein Bildschirm dunkel, trotz Bootparaameter "nomodeset"
<k1l> Paddy: kannst du mal "lshw -C network" nopasten?
<RAMZi> dann kam ich in die auswahl wo ich die verschiedenen schritt neu anwählen konnte wo er neuansetzen oder weitermachen soll. da konnte ich dann auch grub nicht installieren
<Paddy> k1l, hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405467/
<RAMZi> 11.10 live cd hatte in der check liste für eine erfolgreiche installation auch 4,4gb diskspace angegeben, daher meine frage ob 4gb zu wenig sind ?
<bullgard4> Paddy: Ich habe dazu folgendes gefunden: "Gentoo: Kernel Modesetting Causes Blackscreen: If you have blackscreens on boot, don't build the driver as a module, or disable KMS. See https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22674 for details. Note: One working solution for i915 compiled as a module and framebuffer activated: Disable modesetting on intel." "
<Paddy> bullgard4, "nomodeset" ist doch afaik "disable KMS", oder?
<bullgard4> Paddy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten: "nomodeset 	deaktiviert modesetting im Kernel, und die Infrastruktur von X.org wird verwendet (z.B. Acer Extensa 5635Z) ."
<k1l> Paddy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11648575  den kennst du ja sicher schon.
<k1l> RAMZi: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<Paddy> bullgard4, ich habe nomodeset als Parameter beim Booten der 11.10-Desktop-CD angegeben. Trotzdem wurde der Bildschirm nach kurzer Zeit dunkel.
<k1l> als 5gb minimum
<Paddy> bullgard4, ja den Thread kenne ich, aber wie gesagt booten der 11.10 bringt nichts bei mir
<k1l> whatever_42: kannst du bitte mal deinen client und verbindung reparieren. oder zumindest die ubuntu channel aus dem autostart nehmen?
<Paddy> bullgard4, bei mir hat, ebenso wie bei dem Threadstarter, auch ndiswrapper nicht geholfen
<LigH> Mahlzeit.
<LigH> Anscheinend gibt es Orte in Deutschland, für die der Kalender in Gnome Classic keine Wetterdaten findet. Darf der eingetragene Ort mit seinen Koordinaten nicht zu weit von einer bekannten Messstation entfernt sein?
<Paddy> bullgard4, ich probiere mal was aus und melde mich später nochmal
<jokrebel> LigH: Vermutlich ja
<LigH> Kriegt man irgendwo eine Karte, welche Orte unterstützt werden?
<LigH> Sachsen-Anhalt und speziell die Altmark scheinen da ein Loch in der Karte zu sein...
<LigH> Selbst Magdeburg scheint zu klein zu sein.
<jokrebel> LigH: Versuch halt einfach die größeren Orte Deiner Umgebung oder über die Postleitzahl. Hab hier leider kein Gnome am Start.
<LigH> Nun ja, Gardelegen -- Braunschweig sind schon an die 80 km.
<jokrebel> LigH: Vielleicht hilft das weiter? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wetteranzeige
<jokrebel> LigH: Weil - da gibt es viele verschieden Tools, welch auf unterschiedliche weise auf unterschiedliche Datenbestände zugreifen (GEO-Code, Ortsnamen; PLZ …)
<LigH> Ja. Wenn's mir wirklich wichtig wäre, wäre die Installation von alternativen Diensten wohl empfehlenswert.
<LigH> Vielleicht mal Opera Widgets probieren. Den IRC-CLient verwende ich ja gerade. :D
<LigH> Mist. Da wird irgendwie die Transparenz nicht korrekt unterstützt?!
<bekks> Blame it on Opera :)
<Hodes> ist der bug mit libre office + kubuntu schon gelöst, oder gibt es abhilfe? Es geht um die Anzeige der Tooltips!
<k1l> Hodes: wenn du den bug eh selber kennst schau bei launchpad.net nach
<LigH> bekks: Anscheinend, da gibt es haufenweise Beschwerden; in Opera 10 soll mal eine experimentelle Unterstützung eingeführt worden sein, aber offenbar ohne Erfolg.
<bekks> LigH: Ich hab das noch nie bemerkt, dass irgendwo Transparenz fehlt :)
<bekks> Und wenn, schalte ich sie ab :)
<boern> hallo, ich hab eine frage.. und zwar ich hab ubuntu jetzt als primär system und hab windows 7 nur in ner virtuellen maschine laufen.. aber weiß jmd wie ich da dateien hin und her schieben kann?
<k1l> boern: kommt auf die virtualisierungslösung an
<boern> virtual box
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualbox  da wird darauf eingeganen
<boern> danke =)
<LigH> VirtualBox hat "gemeinsame Verzeichnisse", die über einen Netzwerkpfad bereitgestellt werden, wenn die Gasterweiterungen installiert sind
<boern> das is einfach nur geil windows nur in ner virtuellen maschine laufen zu lassen.. das ist mehr oder weniger die läsung aller probleme :P
<Hodes> k1l: ok danke hab ne lösung gefunden :)
<boern> lösung*
<LigH> Kein OS-Flaming. :P
<bekks> boern: KApitel "Shared Folders" in der Dokumentation auf www.virtualbox.org
<LigH> So, ich versuch mal, das Wetter von der Mitte nach rechts zu schieben (indicator-weather).
<boern> vielen vielen dank =)
<LigH> Danke erst mal, bis demnächst.
<LigH> \o
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Audacity: Wenn ich klicke Welcome at Audacity > How to Get Help > Quick Help, gibt es keine Reaktion. Wie installiert man »Quick Help« lokal?
<sdx23> bullgard4: das öffnet nur http://manual.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Quick_Help im Browser, wie dir auch der aufpoppende Dialog mitteilt.
<bullgard4> sdx23: Bei mir poppt kein Dialogfenster auf.  Wenn ich das Kommando audacity im urxvt aufrufe, dann in Audacity auf Quick Help klicke, erscheint im urxvt die Fehlermeldung: "gvfs-open; file:///user/share/audacity/help/manual/quick_help.html: Fehler beim Öffnen des Ortes: Fehler beim Untersuchen der Datei /usr/share/audacity/help/manual/quick_help.html mit fstat(): Datei oder Verzeichnis...
<bullgard4> ...nicht gefunden". Ein Verzeichnis /usr/share/audacity/help/ existiert bei mir nicht. -- Ich wüßte aber nicht, daß ich noch ein DEB-Programmverzeichnis nachinstallieren muß. --  Wie debuggt man das?
<sdx23> man könnte mit apt-file/dem Webinterface nach der entsprechenden Datei suchen. Wenn die nirgends ist, ist das wohl ein Bug und man könnte einen Report auf Launchpad suchen oder einen eröffenen, wenn nicht existent.
<bullgard4> Ich guck mal.
<mstsc>  selling dedicated server any country!!!
<sdx23> mstsc: no advertising in here. Thanks.
<bullgard4> sdx23: Ich habe in Launchpad einen Fehlerbericht verfaßt. --  Danke!
<bekks> bullgard4: Einen Fehlerbericht weil sich die Anwendung so verhält, wie sie es Dir sogar sagt?
 * lupopa is away: Ich bin abwesend! druecke ALT-F4 fuer meine handynummer...
<LetoThe2nd> lupopa: machst du das script bitte aus?
<k1l> lupopa: bitte keine away scripts oder away nicks. (siehe channelregeln)
<lupopa> sry, ist aus...
<Wedelwolf> gibt es eigentlich einen Befehl um informationen zur gpu abzurufen?
<koegs> !systeminfo > Wedelwolf 
<kubine>  Wedelwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen_ermitteln
<andreas_> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Linux beibringe, dass meine Dockingstation DVI bzw. Displayport hat? xrandr zeigt leider nur VGA und LVDS1 an
<jules_> hallo, kann ich mit Gparted meine Partition auf windows 7 verkleinern ohne dabei DAten zu verlieren?
<k1l> theoretisch ja. aber nach murphy geht immer dann was schief, wenn man kein backup hat.  windows hat auch seit vista eine eigene resize funktion. die würde ich persönlich vorziehen
<jules_> ich habe auf windows 7  nur harddisc c, ich möchte nämlich noch harddisc d hinzufügen
<jokrebel> jules_: Sowas ist besser unter Windows zu erledigen. Wenn keine Fragmentierung vorliegt und sauber heruntergefahren wurde (kein Suspend) könnte es theoretisch auch ohne Win klappen.
<jules_> wie heißt dieses programm unter win 7 bitte?
<jokrebel> jules_: Das fragst Du besser in einem Windows-Kanal.
<k1l> jules_: das ist eine eigene funktion von windows. irgendwo in der systemverwatlung unter festplatten/partitionen.
<jules_> alles klar, vielen dank
<jules_> weil oem versionen erlauben keine partitionierung, glaub ich... alles unter c ist schon unangehm
<k1l> wie gesagt: wenn die daten wichtig sind mach backups. gparted kann es verkleiner. die eigene funktion würde ich aber vorziehen
<jokrebel> jules_: Wie gesagt. Wenn defragmentiert und "echt" heruntergefahren, klappt es meist auch mittels Linux-Tools (Backup sollte aber voraussetzung sein)
<jules_> vielen dank, ich versuche mal
<jules_> einen schönen tag noch
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, ich suche ein programm, um komfortabel einige mp3s nach WAV umzuwandel, um sie später auf CD zu brennen. unter windows mache ich das mit dem foobar2000. gibt es unter linux einen ähnlich bequemen weg?
<sdx23> beowolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln # und: nicht wenige Brennprogramme können das auch automagisch.
<bekks> k3b macht das automagisch.
<koegs> brasero iirc auch
<beowolf> kann k3b mp3s automatisch nach WAV umwandeln?
<bekks> 0204 172100 <+bekks> k3b macht das automagisch.
<bullgard6> file:///usr/share/audacity/help/manual/man/edit.html: "Audacity applies edits to selected areas of the audio track. To select a particular area, click in the track and drag the shaded area with the mouse." Wie kann ich denn die track-Stelle bestimmen, an der ich die .ogg-Audiodatei auseinanderschneiden möchte? 
<gzor> hi, ich glaube bei mir stürzt unity in der letzten zeit ein hin und wieder ab.
<bullgard6> gzor: Findest Du das widergespiegelt in .xsession-errors?
<gzor> wenn das auftritt reagiert mein pc nicht mehr auf tastatureingaben, die app-start möglichkeit auf der linken seite ist weg, und die fenster haben keine rahmen mehr.
<gzor> bullgard6: nein, ich vermute es nur
<gzor> ich wollte hier fragen welche logs ich durchsuchen muss
<gzor> ^^
<bullgard6> gzor: Wenn der Rechner nicht weiter auf Tastatureingaben reagiert, solltest Du auch Hinweise in dmesg bzw. dmesg.0 finden Hast Du dort nachgeschaut?
<bullgard6> .xsession-errors ist auch eine Art Log.
<gzor> ich konnte den pc noch per [strg][alt][f12][entf] neu starten... also an der tastatur selber kann es nicht liegen
<gzor> nein hab ich noch nciht
<gzor> nicht*
<bullgard6> gzor Den Befehl '[strg][alt][f12][entf]' kenne ich nicht. Was bewirkt der?
<gzor> kernel panic oder so^^
<gzor> er reagiert so wie wenn du mehr als 5 sekunden den aus-knopf auf dem computer drückst
<gzor> also power off wahrscheinlich
<bullgard6> Hm. "Oder so" hilft beim Computern selten. --  Bitte guck Dir die 3 Logs an, die ich Dir genannt habe
<jokrebel> Bei Kernel-Panic hilft IIRC keine Tastenkombination mehr weiter.
<gzor> das problem war kein kernel panic
<bullgard6> gzor:  Das sehe ich auch sol.
<bullgard6> -l
<jokrebel> gzor: ??? [20:33] <gzor> kernel panic oder so^^
<gzor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829222/ <- zeile 124 kommt eine warnung, ab zeile 171 gibt es fehlermeldungen von nautilus
<jokrebel> gzor: Bitte keine Vermutungen sondern Fehlermeldungen
<gzor> jokrebel: ich habe damit nur versucht zu beschreiben, was die tastenkombination macht
<eeemsi> ohai
<eeemsi> i am facing a problem with approx: sources.list -> deb http://atom:9999/i3 sid main … … approx.conf -> i3 http://build.i3wm.org/debian/sid
<eeemsi> W: Failed to fetch http://atom:9999/i3/dists/sid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<jokrebel> gzor: Ich lese da was von Deja-Dup. Kann es sein, dass es Dir nur so vorkommt weil ein Backup grade viel Recourcen braucht?
<k1l> eeemsi: weder debian noch englisch
<LetoThe2nd> eeemsi: a) hier bitte nur deutsch b) hat was genau mit ubuntu zu tun?
<eeemsi> oops nur copy pasted … sry
<gzor> jokrebel: eigentlich nicht, da deja dup praktisch kein backup durchführt, da mein nas nicht an ist
<eeemsi> aber das eigentliche problem bzw. der witz an der sache ist - dass wenn ich http://atom:9999/i3 entsprechend abändere löst es korrekt auf
<jokrebel> gzor: Siehe Zeile 325 ff
<jokrebel> gzor: Vielleicht ist ja genau _das_ das Problem…
<gzor> jokrebel:   nein, das glaube ich nicht. deja dup bringt dann immer eine fehlermeldung das der zielhost nicht erreichbar ist... aber es schmiert mir nichts ab (normalerweise)
<eeemsi> approx -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen/approx
<k1l> eeemsi: sid ist aber trotzdem kein ubuntu release. frag doch einfach bei den debianern
<eeemsi> wo ist das problem? beides nutzt apt 
<bullgard6> gzor: Du hast einen Fehler in Zeile 38:"XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server "H4;"." Diesen Fehler kenne ich nicht. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle diesem Fehler nachgehen.
<jokrebel> arg
<eeemsi> und das ist doch nur ein "apt-cache"
<k1l> eeemsi: keine diskussion. 
<szal> Scheißtechnik..  mein Lucid hat ne statische IP konfiguriert, aber lt. 'ifconfig -a' hat die betr. Netzwerkkarte keine IP -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829245/
<gzor> bullgard6:  danke für den hinweis, ich werde dem nachgehen
<jokrebel> szal: Warum kein DHCP? Seit die statische eingetragen wurde _alle_ Netzwerkkomponenten bereits neu gestartet?
<szal> jokrebel: DHCP geht net in jeder Lebenslage (vorgeschalteter Rechner hat DHCP per Windows-ICS, aber net per IP-Forwarding auf Oneiric); und ja, Kiste wurde vor Erstellung des Pastes mehrfach neu gestartet
<jokrebel> szal: Na bei so was speziellem halt ich mich dann zurück. Da wär dann aber vielleicht ##networking die bessere Anlaufstelle.
<koegs> hm, dmesg oder syslog sollte doch was ausgeben, schonmal probiert die IP manuell per ifconfig zu setzen?
<koegs> bin grad mal afk, schaue nachher wieder rein
<apollo13> szal: ist networkmanager aktiv?
<apollo13> wenn ja stopp den mal und shcau was  /etc/init.d/networking restart bringt
<bullgard6> szal:  Hast Du Dir durchgelesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces ?
<szal> bullgard6: die Seite war mir net bekannt, sieht aber auch net danach aus, als ob die mir neue Erkenntnisse verschaffen könnte
<revimail> hi, ich bekomme eine fehlermeldung, hat jemand eine idee, woran das liegen kann?  http://pastebin.com/gFQdgHYp
<szal> apollo13: wenn de mir noch verrätst, wie der NM als Dienst heißt, kann ich das machen
<apollo13> network-manager oder NetworkManager
<jokrebel> revimail: Das ist aber nicht der komplette output, oder?
<szal> apollo13: jo, war der NM, danke für den Hinweis..  wie stell ich den permanent ab?
<apollo13> szal: du kannst den networkmanager für die statische config verwenden
<szal> apollo13: will ich aber net ;)
<apollo13> naja entweder deinstallieren oder networkmanager sagen, dass er da iface in ruhe lassen soll
<apollo13> letzteres weiß ich aber nicht wies geht
<k1l> einfach in die interfaces eintragen
<apollo13> k1l: __ist__ es
<szal> k1l: was eintragen?
<k1l> dann kümmert sich der NM nicht mehr um das device
<szal> k1l: tut er trotzdem
<apollo13> k1l: ist interessanterweise bereits als iface inet static drin
<k1l> hmm
<apollo13> afaik gabs da bei lucid mal nen bug?
<szal> gab es oder gibts immer noch?
<apollo13> gab afaik
<apollo13> also im lucid ist er wohl noch immer^^
<k1l> !wf > revimail 
<apollo13> ah
<kubine>  revimail: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<apollo13> versuch mal:
<apollo13> [keyfile]
<apollo13> unmanaged-devices=mac:00:22:68:1c:59:b1
<szal> dass man sowas net fixt..  *kopfschuettel*
<apollo13> in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf oder so
<apollo13> szal: es gibt 2 typen von rechnern: enduserdesktops, da tut network manager was er soll und server, dort ist kein networkmanager installiert
<apollo13> insofern ist der bug nicht existent^^
<apollo13> hier sind noch mehr vorschläge: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Ignore_specific_devices
<revimail> jokrebel k1l ich versuche gerade noch mit ssh auf den server zuzugreifen, der spinnt aber gerade wieder rum, ich versuche gerade eine möglichst vollständige liste der befehle zu posten
<apollo13> kA welche davon bei einem alten networkmanager gehen
<szal> apollo13: in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf steht: [ifupdown] managed=false
<szal> wenn das heißt, dass NM die Interfaces in Ruhe lassen soll, muss NM ja die Config ignorieren, damit es zu dem beschriebenen Verhalten kommt
<apollo13> wie gesagt, ich kenn mich mit network manager nicht aus
<szal> mich würde daher interessieren, wie ich Lucid sage, dass es NM nicht automatisch starten soll; chkconfig gibts ja meines Wissens net
<apollo13> update-rc.d -f network-manager remove
<szal> k, ich hoffe, dass es das war
<revimail> jokrebel k1l  hier ist der vollständige paste: http://pastebin.com/qVTYHwxQ
<jokrebel> Hier tut/tat der NM auch mit Statischer IP … warum auch immer Du das da nicht drüber machen willst.
<apollo13> szal: falls der in 10.04 wirklich network-manager heißt, aber das siehst eh am output
<apollo13> jokrebel: meine rede :þ
<apollo13> das einzige was nicht tut sind 2 vpns gleichzeitig^^
<jokrebel> revimail: Bekomme ich bitte auch noch ein "sudo apt-get uodate"?
<jokrebel> revimail: Bekomme ich bitte auch noch ein "sudo apt-get update"?
<betzi> ich würde gerne mehrere dateien mit einem skript/programm nach einem bestimmten schema umbennen. der ausgangszustand sieht ungefähr so aus: 10zeichen.SOLLGLEICHBLEIBEN.part001_.rar._ rauskommen sollte das: SOLLGLEICHBLEIBEN.part001_.rar wobei part001 fortlaufend ist (002 003 004...) könnte mir eben jemand hierbei helfen? google bringt mich nur dazu wie man wildcards und dateiendungen ändert
<revimail> jokrebel jo
<szal> hmm..  irgendwas zieht mir hier KDE-Abhängigkeiten rein
<szal> wau, Lucid kriegt Firefox 10
<apollo13> klar, canonical hat kaum ne wahl
<szal> jo, 3.6 is tot
<revimail> jokrebel so, jetzt hat ers: pastebin.com/t1Zpgh1m
<koegs> revimail: magst du in #ubuntu-de+1 nachfragen?
<jokrebel> revimail: Sieht auf den ersten Blick aber sehr nach Alpha aus.
<revimail> kk
<k1l> revimail: du nutzt ja die alpha. da gehst du besser in den englischen alpha channel #ubuntu+1
<black_> Nabend alle, ich benutze z.Z. Ubuntu 11.10 und wollte mal wieder seit langem Guild Wars spielen, doch nicht's geht mehr schwarzer Blidschirm und nicht's geht. Spiel ging noch bei 10.04. Jemand ne idee oder ne lösung parat ?
<gzor> black: mal die tipps durchprobiert? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194 
<black_> gzor, ja hab ich schon probiert, doch ohne Erfolg, ich bin schon dabei es mit PlayonLinux hinzubiegen , aber geht auch nicht
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-05
<kopf-basher> hey weiss jemand ob man die deb pakete von playdeb auch ohne apt 'per hand' runterladen kann
<kopf-basher> ?
<ubuntuusers__> moin
<ubuntuusers__> hm ich hab nen problem mit klohol, und wayland, und dem support, kann jemand helfen?
<ubuntuusers__> *alkohol omg
<ubuntuusers__> also ich kann unter wayland iwie kein wow spilen
<ubuntuusers__> under lak nich schreiben
<ubuntuusers__> und warum ist die bannlist hier so lang, mit bans die schon jenseits der lts version von ubuntu stehen?
<ubuntuusers__> sysdef, :D
<ubuntuusers__> sysdef, und, lagerste deine logs immernoch aufm server? könntest glatt beim fbi sein, wobei du wohl mehr skill hast, trotz dem fail damals... wir müssen uns mal unterhalten, ganz frei, würde auch evtl vorbeikommen.. wegen meinem 5?! jahres bann. und grüß Echtor von mit ;)
<dAnjou> ubuntuusers__: was tust du? erwartest du ernsthaft support?
<ubuntuusers__> dAnjou, ach war nur nen joke, wollte die ubuntu gemeinde befriedigen :D
<dAnjou> "iwie kein wow spilen" ist keine problembeschreibung
<dAnjou> wenn du eine hast, schreib sie hier und warte
<ubuntuusers__> ich hab eigentlich nur ein problem mit euerer banlist, die wie gechrieben länger als euer support ist (älter) und sysdef mein freund, auf system-defender kann man in solchen dingen nicht genug rumhacken... wie is das uu.de- ssh pw? ubuntuusers?
<dAnjou> ubuntuusers__: lass es
<szal> .oO( riecht irnkwie nach Troll.. )
<dAnjou> ubuntuusers__: #ubuntu-de-op ist der richtige ort
<dAnjou> und sysdef ist hier kein op mehr, glaube ich
<ubuntuusers__> der troll hat aber recht, guck mal nach.. und guck mal wegen den admins hier nach die ihre logs mit nickserv pw auf ihre public server geladen haben... oder google mal nach rassenhass und ubuntu-de
<dAnjou> juckt mich nicht die bohne
<ubuntuusers__> na sowas, wundert mich ja fast.. nicht =) hätt ich auch so gemacht
<dAnjou> und das is auch weniger spektakulär als du es dir grad ausmalst
<ubuntuusers__> jo das machen behörden weltweit
<ubuntuusers__> haste recht
<szal> gibt halt immer Leute, die aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen
<ubuntuusers__> würd ich auch so machen
<ubuntuusers__> szal, wohl auch, klar macht auch sinn :)
<ubuntuusers__> evtl sollten wir dann mal nach deinem namen googeln, wobei dein nick eigentlich unbedeutend is
<ubuntuusers__> aber spass machen würde es :D
<ubuntuusers__> oder die leeren chans vor 7 jahren, man war das nen spass :D wegen naziterror den von der leyen nich besser hätte machen können -> (kein smalltalk! hier ist nur support für DEUTSCHE)
<ubuntuusers__> wow in einer stunde 6 neue telekom kunden, glückwunsch
<Fussel> nuja, wenns der einzige anbiter in der gegend is :>
<szal> wer beißt an?
<ubuntuusers__> Fussel, jap, das wird es sein
<ubuntuusers__> szal, der fisch natürlich, der nix zu berichten hat, trotzdem loggt :D
<dAnjou> ubuntuusers__: würdest du das gefasel jetz bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fortsetzen?
<ubuntuusers__> dAnjou, nein, ich denke es ist gefasel für ubuntu-de-op, nicht für offtopic, ok?
<ubuntuusers__> aber da ist ja keine sau mehr, haben wohl alle zuviel generdet :(
<ubuntuusers__> kennt ihr exec -o cat /dev/null eigentlich noch? ist ein spass für alle :D
<frybye> Moin...
<frybye> Ich versuche gerade video aufzunehmen mit dem GZVCViewer von ein MS Lifecam hd3000 webcam.. ein still shot geht gut nur bei betätigung das video-aufnahme crasht das prog. sofort. Hat jemand ein tip?
<frybye> e e GUCViewer
<RAMZi> wenn ich ubuntu per wubi installieren, später aber windows neuinstalliere, wie verhält es sich dann ?
<Hunter_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Hunter_ axasjeezrstg
<Monika> Mein Firefox crasht seit gestern immer, wenn ich auf Seiten mit Flash gehe. Habt ihr das auch?
<Geruchsfernsehen> also bei mir geht alles.
<Geruchsfernsehen> welche Ubuntu Version hast du denn?
<fist> hey, habe seit heute morgen probleme mit allen fenstern in XFCE. die menuleiste (vollbild, schließen, minimieren) ist nicht vorhanden und die fenster belegen den vollen bildschirm, so dass man sie nicht schieben kann etc
<fist> im grunde als waere es unity desktop, aber halt nicht vollstaendig
<fist> ich sehe nur das kontextmenu, also file, edit etc. aber nicht die uebergeordnete leiste, sie ist praktisch nicht vorhanden
<fist> ich kann bei mehreren fenstern auch nicht zwischen ihnen wechseln (alt+tab)
<Keba> moin
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau? was hast du vorher gemacht? was sagen die logs? dmesg, .xsession-errors im home ordner etc
<Keba> ext[2-4] richtet iirc 5% Speicher fuer Root ein, wie kann ich diese Prozentzahl gleich nochmal anpassen?
<k1l_> Keba: mit unte2fs
<k1l_> *tune2fs
<Keba> k1l_: danke :)
<fist> k1l_: das ist die .session-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/829892/
<Monika> Geruchsfernsehen ich hab 11.10
<fist> die dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/829898/
<Geruchsfernsehen> Monika: welche firefox version ist denn da drauf?
<fist> uname -a: Linux fisted 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Monika> Firefox 10.0
<Monika> so seit zwei oder drei Tagen
<Monika> in der Zeit ging Flash ohne Probleme
<fist> ich habe das fenster zerstoert, sofort wieder da
<fist> re
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Was sollte ich beachten, wenn ich Ubuntu auf ein Raid1 in dem ein LVM liegt installieren will? Ich würde dafür gerne grub2 benutzen, damit auch /boot im LVM liegen kann.
<black_> moin moin, ich such ein programm mit dem man einstellungen der grafik machen kann irgend was mit 3d accelerator  oder DRI, könnt mir jemand weiter helfen ?
<jens__> fr00d: ich hab es über den ALternate-Installer gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> black_: *vermutung* mit "ich will irgendwas einstellen" wirst du ewig auf eine antwort warten. wenn du ein spezifisches problem hast, frag lieber direkt danach
<tessarakt> fr00d: aber das ist jetzt schon zwei Jahre her
<tessarakt> und bei einem Release-Upgrade hat es dann irgendwie mal die Grub-Config zerschossen: Der Bildschirm ist bei der Anzeige des Grub-Menüs einheitlich blau, ich sehe also das Menü nicht
<tessarakt> aber für sowas bekommt man natürlich keinen Support
<tessarakt> fr00d: bei mir ist noch Crypto dazwischen ...
<szal> tessarakt: *buntu = einziges OS auf der Kiste?
<tessarakt> jo
<szal> tessarakt: dann is der Grub standardmäßig so eingestellt, dass er net gezeigt wird
<tessarakt> das wurde dann wohl mal irgendwann umgestellt
<tessarakt> der war nach nem Release-Upgrade plötzlich weg
<tessarakt> szal: aber danke für den Tipp!
<szal> quick fix: beim Booten Shift-Taste drücken..  durable fix: in /etc/default/grub Timeout ändern
<tessarakt> (zeitweise wurde aber auch der cryptsetup-Passwort-Prompt nicht angezeigt, das geht jetzt wieder)
<tessarakt> szal: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<black_> LetoThe2nd, okay z.B. left4death oder wie das spiel heißt, hatte ich mal installiert und die textur war nicht richtig dargestellt die war grau schattiert, da htte ich mal ein prog. wo man die render einstellungen ändern konnte, das oder sowas in der art suche ich 
<szal> müsste dann was mit ersterer Einstellung zu tun haben; ich kann ma grad gucken, wies bei mir steht (Multiboot-Kiste)
<tessarakt> danke, ja bitte
<tessarakt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829930/ - meine /etc/default/grub
<szal> tessarakt: bei mir is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT auskommentiert
<tessarakt> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564180
<tessarakt> hmm, ist wohl etwas anderes
<tessarakt> ok, ich versuche, mal Doku für die Parameter in der Datei zu finden
<tessarakt> "The default behavior is to hide the menu if only one operating system is present. If a user with only Ubuntu wishes to display the menu, place a # symbol at the start of this line to disable the hidden menu feature. "
<tessarakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ist die Dokumentation
<tessarakt> =0 heißt, dass kein Menü angezeigt wird
<szal> logisch, weil dann sofort das Limit erreicht is
<szal> und wer lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil ->
<szal> # For full documentation of the options in this file, see:
<szal> #   info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<black_> erledigt, habs gefunden :)
<tessarakt> äh, jo
<tessarakt> aber ich war bisher überhaupt nicht auf die Idee gekommen
<tessarakt> das hatte sich halt von einem Release zum anderen ohne mein Zutun geändert
<szal> nee, wg. [12:33:01] <tessarakt> ok, ich versuche, mal Doku für die Parameter in der Datei zu finden
<tessarakt> und gleichzeitig musste ich auch noch das cryptsetup-Passwort blind eintippen ...
<tessarakt> ja, im Web ging es dann ja auch ;-)
<tessarakt> ok, ich habe gerade keine Lust auf Reboot, aber ich hoffe, dass es dann geht
<tessarakt> herzlichen Dank
<szal> und 'sudo update-grub' net vergessen ^^
<tessarakt> jo, done
<tessarakt> meist fahre ich den Rechner eh nur in den Standby
<tessarakt> seit das zuverlässig funktioniert, mache ich ihn auch viel öfter aus
<tessarakt> naja, zuverlässig ist relativ ... Netzwerkverbindungen werden nicht getrennt bzw. direkt nach dem Aufwachen überprüft bzw. neu hergestellt
<szal> kann ich mit Precise mal testen, wenn das raus is, dann wird das *buntu eh neu aufgesetzt
<fr00d> Die Alice zickt mal wieder rum.
<szal> tja, abgesehen vom Preis scheint Alice echt net der Bringer zu sein
<fr00d> tessarakt: Hattest du da ne coole Anleitung oder geht das im Installer relativ easy?
<tessarakt> das ging recht easy
<tessarakt> wie gesagt, der alternative Installer
 * szal installiert immer mit der Alternate-CD
<tessarakt> da kannste über beliebig viele Ebenen Raid, LVM und Crypt zusammenstöpseln
<tessarakt> aber Crypt glaube ich nur Passphrase-basiert
<tessarakt> oder geht da inzwischen mehr?
<Belu> hallo, ich bin gerade an einer installation von einem htpc. amd fusion. habe da etwas probleme mit dem kernel unter oneiric
<Belu> ich bekomme kein linux-image über 14 ans laufen. gibt ja offiziell nur die 3.0.015
<bekks> !wf > Belu 
<kubine>  Belu: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<Belu> sobald ich die installiere steigt mir grub aus und bootet neu
<bekks> "bekomme nicht ans laufen" "steigt aus" - kannst Du uns bitte konkrete, brauchbrae BEschreibungen und Fehler liefern?
<Belu> ich installiere per apt-get update das aktuelle linux-image-generic ist 3.0.0.15... er meldet keine fehler setzt alles zusammen macht grub neu mit dem neuen image
<Belu> nur kann ich nicht drauf booten. er versucht es 1 mal stürzt ab und geht dann in grub auswahl menu. dort kann ich dann auf das vorherige image gehen
<bekks> Wie äußert sich "stürzt ab"?
<Belu> ist ein efi bios mit efi grub 2 amd64 
<Belu> naja es bootet nix, keine ausgabe... geht dann auf reboot und dann kommt das grub auswahl menu
<bekks> Dann nimm quiet splash aus den Optionen und boote den Kernel nochmal.
<Belu> bekks: habe quiete splash rausgenommen und habs gerade getestet, zeigt mir immer noch nix an
<Belu> wiederherstellungsmodus sagt. initialisiere ramdisk und dann macht er reboot
<bekks> Was genau zeigt er Dir denn an? Irgendwas wirst du sehen, wenn Du quiet und splash rausnimmst.
<bekks> Und der Wiederherstellungsmodus ist erstmal uninteressant.
<MarkusH> Belu: hast du ein update-grub gemacht nachdem du quite und splash rausgenommen hast?
<Belu> ja, und rausgenommen habe ich es in /etc/default/grub
<Belu> mit # auskommentiert
<bekks> Falscher Ansatz :)
<MarkusH> mach das # mal wieder weg und änder den text zwischen den " zu nichts
<bekks> Kann man wunderbar im Grub Menü machen, ohne das in irgendwas zu speichern. :)
<Belu> ok ich machs nochmal
<MarkusH> oder so ^^
<Belu> also auf dem alten kernel 3.0.0.14 sehe ich die textausgabe und es bootet schön
<bekks> Der ist nur leider uninteressant zur Problemlösung.
<Belu> und beim 3.0.0.15 ist es genau wie vorher... einhängen... reboot
<bekks> "einhängen"?
<bekks> Was meinst Du damit schon wieder?
<Belu> grub verweist ja auf boot das linux-image
<Belu> das mein ich mit einhängen
<bekks> Grub startet den Kernel, der in /boot liegt, und den Du auswählst.
<Belu> ja, das meinte ich ja... mom ich past mal die grub.cfg 
<daswort> In welcher Version ist der Linux-Kernel in 11.10 Stable? Habe das gefühl ich habe nen Entwicklungskernel geladen…
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: 3.0
<daswort> Genauer?  *-12 oder -*14?
<Belu> 15
<Belu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405472/
<bekks> daswort: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Belu> ^^also den 3.0.0.14 frisst er den 3.0.0.15 nicht. kann jemand da einen unterschied sehen
<daswort> Achso, ja *-15 haben ich auch. Hatte die falsche Nummer im Gedächtnis
<bekks> Ok, ich kann mit solchen Meldungen wie "frisst nicht" nichts anfangen. Ich bin raus.
<Belu> bekks: sorry, also er bootet auf dem 3.0.0.14 leider bootet er nicht auf dem 3.0.0.15 und ich habe keine ahnung warum
<daswort> Habe seit dem Update ein Problem mit 3D-DEs. Komischerweise aber auch wenn ich nun den vorigen Kernel starte :-?
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe auf meiner ntfs-partition ein paar ordner hin und her geschoben, (mit 100%iger sicherheit ohne etwas zu überschreiben) aber jetzt fehlt mir ein ordner. irgendwelche ideen?
<szal> ne Windose booten und 'chkdsk <Laufwerksbuchstabe>: /f' ausführen
<Monika> Hast du schon versucht, ihn mit Strg+F zu finden? vllt. hast du ihn versehentlich irgendwohin geschoben, wo du nicht dachtest
<Belu> tz, wer braucht schon einen aktuellen kernel wenn dieser nicht startet, paket auf hold und raus...
 * szal würd mal aus der Grub-Config den Splash rausschmeißen & die Bootmeldungen begutachten
<niklasfi> szal: kann fsck das auch? ich habe keine windose
<szal> niklasfi: nein, kann fsck net
<Belu> szal: habe ich schon gemacht, sobald ich den kernel auswähle gibts danach ein reboot
<niklasfi> szal: ok. mist. dann habe ich wohl verloren
<daswort> hat freedos nicht auch ein chkdsk ?
<DerPate> einer von euch nen plan warummmir bei lubuntu und dem x.16 kernwl der boot splash fehlt
<szal> was fürn x.16-Kernel?
<niklasfi> daswort: das problem ist, dass ich auf einem server bin, an dem ich nicht mal einfach "boote mir doch mal bitte eben betriebssystem x" sagen kann
<DerPate> 3.0.0-16
<niklasfi> (und dieser server läuft zusätzlich nohc auf einer arm architektur… alles andere wäre zu einfach)
<daswort> niklasfi, ein server mit +++ oh ein win-server? ne dann hättest du doch
<daswort> aber du kannst du sicher auch mit freedos entfernte laufwerke bearbeiten
<bekks> niklasfi: Wie kommt man an einem Server an ein NTFS? :)
<daswort> DerPate, bitte was meinst du? Gabs gerade nen neuen Kernel i Repo?
<niklasfi> daswort. esist ein beagleboard, was bei mir zu hause steht, und da hängt eine ntfs-platte dran
<niklasfi> jetzt bin ich aber gerade mehrere hundert km von zu hause
<niklasfi> naja. ich muss mal essen bis gleich
<DerPate> daswort eher nicht der ist aus proposed aber trotzdem ist das komisch das er jetzt aufeinmal den bootsplash nicht mehr mit einbaut 
<daswort> Böde Idee: Per dd runterziehen und chkdsk dann wieder raufladen :P
<Belu> DerPate: mach dir nix draus, ich bekomm auf 15 und 16 kein bootsplash
<DerPate> ok gut aber beim shutdown ist er ja da 
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi: fakt ist, dass es für linux einfach kein vollwertiges ntfs-chkdsk gibt. wenn, dann musst du die platte halt an ne windows-box stecken.
<pog> kann ich mittels einm Befehl den Akkuzustand anschauen? (hab das Gefuehl der Akku ist auf Null, und laedt nicht mehr korrekt).
<bekks> Belu: DerPate: Der Bootsplash hat nicht viel mit dem Kernel selbst zu tun :)
<DerPate> bekks ich weiß ;) dachte fragste mal hier nach vllt weiß einer was kaput gegagen ist bevor du selber suchst 
<bekks> DerPate: Das ist der falsche Supportansatz. Danke für die Info :P
<DerPate> bekks ich bastel lieber an meiner archlinux kiste rum lubunt ist nur für arbeit 
<DerPate> da wollte ich jetzt den reperaturaufwand gering halten 
<bekks> DerPate: Das ist jetzt offtopic.
<DerPate> ich weiß
<DerPate> wollte nur meine aussage begründen ;)
<dadrc> pog, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state sollte helfen
<dadrc> pog, oder cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<dadrc> pog, alternativ acpi installieren und acpi -b
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<daswort> hi
<pog> danke dadrc, bei mir war BAT1 Info und "nicht praesent". Wohl hat sich der Akku ausgeklinkt.
<dadrc> pog, aber was ist dann BAT0? Na egal, solange es geholfen hat :)
<pog> acpi -b bringt "nichts" 
<pog> offenbar geht der Lappi, aber ein Wackler bringt ihn grad zum Absturz.
<daswort> wo ich gerade dieses Problem habe: 2 Dinge:
<daswort> 1. Wie sage ich gnome das es für .log doch eine Anwendung gibt?
<daswort> 2. Gibt einen guten Logviewer für Gnome?
<k1l_> daswort: was spricht denn gegen gedit?
<daswort> Es ist ein Texteditor? Man kann Zeilen schlecht highlighten oder Inhalt filtern. Oder gibt es in der magischen Kiste der plugins etwas für mich?
<k1l_> was willste denn da groß machen?  also ich schau die meist durch oder suche mit strg+f   aber habe scheinbar zu rudimentäre anforderungen an logs
<bekks> grep :)
<bekks> Bei meinen üblichen Logs würde strg+f nicht viel bringen :)
<daswort> Naja bei Weblogs ist es immer Praktisch wenn man an den Farben gleich erkennen kann was passiert ist. Etwa ob es viele 404er gab. Also jmd versucht hat in web-admin-tools einzubrechen oder es irgendwo im web noch tote links gibt (hightlight bei dateien im "ubuntu"-odner zb).
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/logdateien
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Nochmal die Frage:
<bekks> daswort: grep...
<daswort> k1l_, kenn ich bin da grad dabei. Aber sieht nicht so prall aus.
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich Daten schnell von einem Rechner zu einem anderen überführen?
<daswort> wie sind die verbunden?
<k1l_> FUZxxl: per usbstick :)
<daswort> bekks, hätte gern was graf. mit highlight. Zumal auch andere den Comp nutzen
<bekks> FUZxxl: Netzwerk oder Datenträger.
<bekks> daswort: grep.
<daswort> FUZxxl, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PC-Direktverbindung_per_Netzwerk-Kabel
<bekks> daswort: Das ist "Netzwerk".
<daswort> bekks,da war deine Nachricht noch nicht aufm schirm!
<FUZxxl> Ah!
<FUZxxl> Danke das_grosse_W_
<bekks> Dann hast Du ein mörderisches Lag.
<FUZxxl> Neine, daswort
<daswort> nein ist keine verbindungsart :P FUZxxl 
<daswort> bekks, japp. momentan aber nur 0.5 sec
<k1l_> daswort: wenn es ein programm gibt, was deine anforderungen bereits kann, dann guck doch, ob es das für ubuntu gibt
<daswort> dauert aber bis es bei euch ist :D
<bekks> FUZxxl: WAS hast Du WIRKLICH vor?
<daswort> k1l_, meinst du eins von WIndows? Nein da habe ich keinen Favoriten gehabt bzw. keine Logs gebraucht.
<FUZxxl> Daten übertragen
<FUZxxl> Sonst nichts.
<daswort> FUZxxl, wie wäre es mit MEGAUPLOAD? Die sind schnell und haben viel Platz :))
<FUZxxl> Im Sinne von Dateien
<bekks> FUZxxl: FTP, SCP, NFS.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe neues Gerät und will so 80 GiB Dateien vom alten zum neuen übertragen.
<FUZxxl> WLAN ist lahmarschig
<daswort> FUZxxl, aber wie sieht die Verbindung zwischen den Computern aus? Geht es um kleine große graue Dateien?
<bekks> FUZxxl: Dann nimm ein Kabel.
<daswort> Dann nutzt doch rsync via LAN
<bekks> daswort: Er hat LAN. W-LAN.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe kein LAN hier. Ich dachte immer, man braucht so ein Crossover-Kabel, um zwei Rechner direkt zu verbinden.
<bekks> Nur macht rsync da nichts schneller.
<niklasfi> re
<FUZxxl> Anscheinend geht's aber so auch ohne.
<bekks> FUZxxl: Du hast LAN. W-LAN. Du hast ggf. kein Kabel.
<FUZxxl> Ich werde es mal ausprobieren.
<daswort> bekks, aber rsync ist soooooo bequem
<FUZxxl> EIn Kabel habe ich da.
<FUZxxl> Ich will es nur SCHNELLER
<bekks> FUZxxl: Also hast Du LAN.
<bekks> Dann steck das KAbel ein und benutz es, statt dem WLAN.
<FUZxxl> Also einfach eines Ende an Rechner A und anderes an Rechner B?
<daswort> Crossover braucht man doch nicht mehr wenn beide Partner eine 1Gb-Netzwerkkarte haben. Steht auch im verlinkten Wikiartikel
<bekks> FUZxxl: Ja.
<bekks> daswort: Das ist Blödsinn.
<apollo13> daswort: hat nix mit Gb zu tun, braucht man schon bei 100mbit oftmals nimmer
<FUZxxl> Deshalb Frage ich ja.
<bekks> Die Netzwerkkarten müssen Auto-MDI/X unterstützen und NEIN, das kann NICHT jede GBit-Netzwerkkarte.
<daswort> oh stimmt, aber stand das nicht früher so in dem Artikel? 
<daswort> Zitat: "Wenn allerdings einer der beiden Rechner mit einer Gigabit-fähigen Netzwerkkarte ausgestattet ist, reicht ein normales Patchkabel (ohne Adapter) ebenfalls aus. Um die Frage zu klären, ob die eigene Netzwerkkarte geeignet ist, kann folgender Befehl helfen [1]:"
<bekks> Dann korrigier das :)
<daswort> nene, ich habs ja nicht gewusst, das macht dann ihr :P
<bekks> Du hast jetzt die ehrenvolle Aufgabe, das zu tun.
<FUZxxl> Da steht bei mir MDIX: unkown...
<bekks> Dann musst Du es ausprobieren.
<ppq> mir ist schon lange keine kiste mehr untergekommen, die das nicht konnte
<daswort> Nene dafür bräuchte ich ja Zwei Computer zum probieren, also falle ich aus dem Anforderungsschema heraus *ausredergenerier*
<niklasfi> neeeein"!
<bekks> ppq: Ich hab fast jeden Tag Kisten, die das bei Gigabit nicht können - nennt man SPARC :)
<niklasfi> ich habs herusgefunden, wo er die dateien hin geschoben hat
<FUZxxl> okay.
<daswort> /dev/null ?
<FUZxxl> Jetzt bei den Reitern "nur per Link-local" auswählen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> KAbel rein, IP auf beiden Seiten konfigurieren, fertig.
<niklasfi> ich bin einem symbolischen link gefolgt, der in meinem home folder lag. dann habe ich nach ../foo kopiert. und dann hat er nach /home/.../foo kopiert statt nach /tmp/mount/foo
<daswort> *Frage des Tages* Warum hat /dev/null eigentlich so schnelle Zugriffzeiten?
<ppq> !ot
<blubbb> hallo
<blubbb> ich hab 'n problem =)
<blubbb> ich installiere gerade rainbow six 3 mithilfe von wine auf ubuntu
<blubbb> also installshield und so
<blubbb> jetzt hab ich das ding kurz minimiert und wieder aufgemacht
<FUZxxl> Nett :-)
<blubbb> bei installshield gibt es aber immer mehrere offene fenster
<FUZxxl> 20 MiB/s
<blubbb> jetzt zeigt es nur noch das hintere an und ich weiß nicht wie man zum vorderen wechseln kann
<blubbb> kann mir jemand helfen?
<ppq> alt+tab?
<blubbb> geht nicht
<blubbb> schon probiert
<ppq> und es wäre hilfreich, wenn du nicht enter anstelle von satzzeichen verwenden würdest :)
<blubbb> sorry
<ppq> hm, alles andere minimieren/zur seite schieben?
<blubbb> das problem ist, dass mache spiele/programme, wenn mit installshield installiert, zwei "fenster" offen haben. das vordere ist das richtige setup und dahinter ein hintergrundbild
<blubbb> es zeigt nur das hintergrundbild an, wenn ich wine wieder maximiere. und das setup ist wahrscheinlich dahinter
<blubbb> hab übrigens ubuntu 11.10. weiß nicht ob das von belang ist
<blubbb> ich fand 10.x ja besser
<szal> hindert dich ja keiner dran, 10.04 zu verwenden ;)
<blubbb> wollt ich nur loswerden =)
<blubbb> ich kann das programm übrigens nicht mehr schließen. denn ich müsste das, wie bei jedem setup, ja bestätigen, dass ich das setup abbrechen will. aber das ist ja alles im hintergrund und ich seh's nicht mehr...
<daswort> hast du schonmal pol versucht?
<blubbb> was ist das?
<blubbb> ich bin ein ubuntunovize
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/PlayonLinux
<blubbb> kann mir jemand helfen?
<blubbb> zumindest wie ich das setup wieder abwürgen kann?
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Was für ein Setup?
<blubbb> hallo [15:20] <blubbb> ich hab 'n problem =) [15:20] <blubbb> ich installiere gerade rainbow six 3 mithilfe von wine auf ubuntu [15:21] <blubbb> also installshield und so [15:21] <blubbb> jetzt hab ich das ding kurz minimiert und wieder aufgemacht [15:21] <FUZxxl> Nett :-) [15:21] <blubbb> bei installshield gibt es aber immer mehrere offene fenster. [15:22] <blubbb> jetzt zeigt es nur noch das hintere an und ich weiß nicht wie man 
<blubbb> [15:22] <+ppq> alt+tab? [15:22] <blubbb> geht nicht [15:22] <blubbb> schon probiert
<bekks> Könntest Du das bitte lassen? Danke.
<blubbb> [15:24] <blubbb> das problem ist, dass mache spiele/programme, wenn mit installshield installiert, zwei "fenster" offen haben. das vordere ist das richtige setup und dahinter ein hintergrundbild [15:25] <blubbb> es zeigt nur das hintergrundbild an, wenn ich wine wieder maximiere. und das setup ist wahrscheinlich dahinter
<blubbb> [15:30] <blubbb> ich kann das programm übrigens nicht mehr schließen. denn ich müsste das, wie bei jedem setup, ja bestätigen, dass ich das setup abbrechen will. aber das ist ja alles im hintergrund und ich seh's nicht mehr...
<bekks> Benutz einen Paste-Service.
<k1l_> blubbb: xkill ins terminal tippen und dann auf das fenster, was du gekillt haben willst,
<k1l_> und ja, so große mengen hier reinpasten ist ne kack idee.
<blubbb> okay, sorry
<blubbb> danke
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Das Installieren von Ubuntu auf dem Raid1 mit LVM hat bis jetzt gut geklappt. Wie kann ich schnell und einfach unity abschalten. Habt ihr da nen funktionierenden Link mit nem guten Howto für mich?
<bekks> Das kann man nicht abschalten.
<bekks> Es gibt kein Gnome2 mehr in Ubuntu.
<blubbb> es geht nicht
<bekks> Was geht nicht?
<k1l_> fr00d: inwiefern abschalten. du kannst ein anderes DE nutzen. kde, xfce, gnome3, lxde,,...
<blubbb> xkill, die fenster sind noch da und wine ist noch offen nur sind die fenster jetzt leer
<blubbb> kein inhalt mehr
<bekks> Dann schiess das Ding in der Konsole ab.
<fr00d> k1l_: Ok, dann teste ich mal Gnome3.
<blubbb> xkill? geht ja nicht
<k1l_> blubbb: xkill ist nur ne klickibunti sache
<blubbb> wie schießt man es mit der konsole ab?
<bekks> blubbb: xkill hat nichts mit einer konsole zu tun. "kill" ist das Konsolenpendant.
<k1l_> blubbb: "ps ax" eingeben, id des prozesses raussuchen, die du killen willst und dann mit "kill xxxx" killen
<k1l_> oder htop nutzen, da kann man das mit f9 mit halb klickibunti. oder du nutzt die systemüberwachung, da geht das auch mit maus
<tessarakt> "abschalten"?
<tessarakt> fr00d: man benutzt halt nen anderen Desktop
<tessarakt> ich benutze zum Beispiel KDE
<fr00d> Ich muss jetzt eh nochmal das Grundsystem neuinstallieren, während dessen hab ich etwas Zeit mir anzulesen wie ich unity loswerde. Ich find die Oberfläche einfach nicht so prickelnd.
<bekks> fr00d: Dann nimm ein anderes Desktop Environment. Du kannst nicht nur Unity loswerden.
<fr00d> Na, genau das meine ich damit. Ich hab keine Ahnung was unity ist, deshalb frag ich doch euch, jetzt weiß ich, dass es ein eigenes Desktopenvironment ist und kann mich nach Alternativen umschauen.
<k1l_> fr00d: es ist eine eigene shell für gnome3. was gnome3 genannt wird ist eigentlich ja die gnome-shell. unity und gnome-shell haben den gleichen unterbau
<stefanie> hallöchen an alle
<stefanie> kennt sich hier jemand mit firefox 10 aus????
<k1l_> !wf
<kubine> k1l_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<stefanie> ich hab beim verbindungsaufbau zu einem citrix- server probleme
<stefanie> ff sagt beschädigte inhalte epiphany macht alles
<bekks> Cache löschen.
<bekks> Auch den Cache des Citrix Receivers.
<ring0> wie aktiviere ich nochmal die vervollständigung im terminal für non-case-sensitive?
<sdx23> completion-ignore-case auf on setzen, falls du bash meinst.
<stefanie> bekks das mit dem cache hat nichts gebracht 
<ring0> sdx23, ja, bash, danke :)
<donnox> moin. habe gerade XVidCap installiert. Jedoch kann ich kein Ton aufnehmen. Die tonaufnahme zeit auf eine Datei /dev/dsp jedoch ist die Datei leer. Hat einer ne idee?
<bekks> donnox: /dev/dsp ist ein Device-Node. Das ist keine "normale" Datei.
<donnox> bekks, ok. nur wie bekomme ich nun den xvidcap dazu mein mic auf zu zeichen?
<bekks> Schau mit alsamixer, ob zB dein Mikrofon muted ist.
<donnox> bekks, bin gerade dabei. alles sieht ok aus. 
<donnox> bekks, Der zeichnet mit den Ton in MP3 auf. Wie sehe ich ob die Codecs dafür da sind?
<bekks> !codecs > donnox 
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> donnox: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<donnox> bekks, ja die Seite hatt eich gerade auf dem schirm und habe auch das Paket ubuntu-restricted-extras installiert
<ppq> donnox: gib mal 'lam' im terminal ein und drück auf TAB. wenn es zu 'lame' vervollständigt wird, ist der mp3-encoder lame installiert
<donnox> ppq, Nein er verfolständigt es nicht. Jedoch ist eine Wiedergabe von MP3 problemlos möglich
<ppq> donnox: wiedergabe schon, ja. aber wenn man ton im mp3-format speichert, braucht man einen encoder. zum abspielen nur den decoder.
<donnox> ppq, mom ich install das mal.
<donnox> ppq, leider ohne Erfolg.
<ppq> donnox: aufnahme des desktops mache ich immer mit vlc, das braucht keine zusätzlichen codecs
<ppq> donnox: das kann auch beliebige tonquellen dazumischen
<donnox> ppq, ok ich guck mir das mal an. 
<ring0> donnox, gnome3 kann bildschirmaufnahmen out-of-the-box mit strg+alt+shift+r. 
<donnox> ich bin auf 10.04 und noch mit Gnome2 unterwegs. Ich mag G3 nicht. 
<donnox> aber danke dir ring0 
<ring0> donnox, ich mochte es lange zeit auch nicht. mitlerweile mag ich es nicht mehr missen. gib ihm eine längere testphase und wirf einen blick auf extensions.gnome.org ;)
<ppq> donnox: 'recordmydesktop' ist sonst auch sehr beliebt, hörte ich
<donnox> ich habe G3 eine Chance gegeben. War evtl. zu kurz. Ich wollte es etwas reifen lassen und dann nochmal rein gucken.
<donnox> ppq, ja ich benutze es auch nur es gefällt mir nicht
<donnox> bekks, ppq, ring0, Die Lösung des Problems ist ganz einfach. Die neueste Vers. XVisCap funktioniert nicht. Man braucht die Alte Vers.
<ppq> :)
<donnox> ppq, über vlc bekomme ich auch kein Ton aufgezeichnet. 
<irina_> Hi, Ich versuche gerade mir eine Auflösung von 1240x640 unter Ubuntu 11.10 einzustellen... Allerdings scheitere ich noch an xrandr kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelden?
<ppq> irina_: das ist ja mal ne krumme zahl... du versuchst das nicht zufällig für eine vbox?
<irina_> richtig^
<ppq> dacht ich mir.. installier besser die guest additions
<ppq> dann wird die auflösung automagisch angepasst
<irina_> ja das habe ich shcon gemacht... Folgenfdes Problem
<irina_> Die VM liegt auf einem Server, welcher aus Firewall gründen nur über TeamViewer erreichbar ist... allerdings finde ich es blöd mit einer auflösung von 800x600 zu arbeiten....
<ppq> dann stell deine firewall so ein, dass du über den virtualbox-eigenen rdp-server auf die vbox zugreifen kannst
<irina_> jetzt habe ich die breite der teamviwer leiste abgezogen und die des docks von osx und dann bekomme ich eine auflösung von 1240x640 die genau auf meinen monitor passt... nur leider kann ich ubuntu noch ncht so ganz dazu bewegen diese uach zu benutzen
<ppq> über ssh sonst, wenn du es sicherer haben willst
<irina_> wenn RDP/SSH zulässig were, würde ich nicht solche tricks benutzen müssen...
<ppq> weia.
<jokrebel> Wassn datt? ssh + rdp nicht erlaubt, aber Teamviewer schon?
<irina_> alternativ dazu würde ich auch mit 1280x800 auskommen... teamviewer skaliert die auflösung dann ja passend... nur dieses 800x600 ist etwas nervig/4:3 auf einem notebook allgemein
<irina_> also mein Problem ist glaube das ich noch nciht so ganz raushabe, wie ich einen neuen Modus in xrandr anlegen kann...
<Paddy> manche Sysops haben einen seltsamen Humor ;-)
<irina_> Meine ersten versuce, haben zwar funktioniert, wurde aber immer als 4:3 oder 5:3 angezeigt, also hatte ich davon keinen gewinn^
<irina_> Weis jemand von euch, wie man den eigenes Modus richtig deviniert? Ergooglet habe ich mir folgendes... allerdings blicke ich bei den hinteren Zahlen noch nicht so ganz durch...
<irina_> xrandr --newmode "1240x640"  60.0  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<dennis_> hi habe nen problem mit dem updaten http://pastebin.com/vTJBksHM
<k1l_> dennis_: da ist eine fremdquelle down
<dadrc> Um genau zu sein, die von me-tv
<dennis_> naja irgendwie geht die aufm anderen rechner
<dennis_> und auf diesen nicht
<dennis_> kann man das reparieren ?
<bekks> Das kann nicht sein - 404 ist seht eindeutig.
<bekks> Ja, kntaktiere den Maintainer der Fremdquelle, damit er das repariert.
<k1l_> dennis_: die haben keine oneiric packages mehr (oder nie gehabt)
<k1l_> (btw man updatet ein ubuntu nicht durch ersetzen in der sources list)
<dennis_> kann man irgentwie sehen, welche ppa das ist ?(und kann es drann liegen, das dieses nen 64 bit system ist und beim 32 bit alles klappt?
<bekks> Das steht da.
<k1l_> dennis_: http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-tv-development/ppa/ubuntu/dists  guck doch mal selber. da bei der fremdquelle wird da auch bei einem oneiric 32bit nichts laufen
<dennis_> wie kann ich die löschen wenn ich die einfach aus den paketquellen aus der synaptikpaketverwaltung nehme bleibt die fehlermeldung
<bekks> Du musst alle Pakete löschen, die aus dem PPA stammen.
<dennis_> die habe ich aber nach dem fehler hinzugefügt
<bekks> Was nicht sein kann.
<bekks> Es gab laut der Fehlermeldung keinen Index, aus dem irgendwelche Pakete aus dieser Quelle hätten stammen können.
<dennis_> komisch jetzt klapps
<dennis_> wenn da welche ignoriert werden ist das schlimm?
<k1l_> nein
<dennis_> und ich hab auch noch das problem, das ich des öfteren mal auf den anmeldebildschierm lande wenn ich was bei firefox eingebe (ubuntu 11.10 64bit gnome3 )
<irina_> hat denn noch jemand einen tipp für mich, wie ich meine auflösng anpassen kann?
<dennis_> welche grafikkarte?
<jokrebel> dennis_: Hört sich nach nem Absturz des X-Servers an. Schau dir mal die Error-Logs dazu in Deinem Home an.
<dennis_> @jokrebel danke, seit ich die treiber von nvidia benutze hab ich ständig probleme mitn x-server, ich glaub ich entverne die die tage mal
<k1l_> dennis_: schau in die .xsession-errors im home ordner. da sollte was drin stehen
<Fuchs> bei einem X11 Crash nicht, weil die da neu erstellt wird
<Fuchs> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old oder Xorg.0.old.log 
<jokrebel> irina_: Würd mich ganz ehrlich um einen direkteren Zugang zu meiner VM bemühen. So um 5 Ecken ist das echt schwer lösbar vermutlich.
<irina_> Echten zugang gibts nicht... aber ich muss doch eine eigene auflösung einstellen können... bin gerade dabie meine xorg.conf etwas zu modden
<The_ride> hi
<The_ride> exit
<ppq> lol
<iyok> Hallo! Ich habe folgenden Grafikchip: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<iyok> Was trage ich bei "driver" in der xorg.conf ein?
<bekks> Manuell musst du da eigentlich nichts tun.
<apollo13> nichts
<iyok> ich habe vorher eine externe ati graka gehabt
<bekks> iyok: Welches Ubuntu hast du?
<iyok> die ist jetzt raus
<iyok> 11.04
<apollo13> dann lösch die xorg.conf
<apollo13> (backup machen)
<iyok> und reboot
<iyok> ?
<apollo13> dann xserver neustarten und fertig
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Neustarten ist nicht notwendig :)
<iyok> ok bis hoffentlich gleich
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<apollo13> wenn du hier herinnen bist passt doch eh alles?!
<bekks> i:D
<iyok> apollo13, im moment ist vesa aktiv
<apollo13> ah
<iyok> und ich hab nur 1024x768
<iyok> okay X ist wieder da aber wieder nur 1024x768
<apollo13> lsmod|grep vesa
<iyok> apollo13, findet nichts (modul nicht geladen)
<apollo13> dann mach mal die auflösungseinstellungen auf
<apollo13> und schau ob sichs umstellen lässt
<iyok> nein habe geschaut
<iyok> geht nicht
<apollo13> was sagt denn die xorg.log?
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<iyok> bekks, System->Einstellungen->Bildschirme | Dort kann ich nur 1024x768 und kleiner wählen
<bekks> Hast Du den Inteltreiber ggf. installiert?
<iyok> xorg.log: http://nopaste.info/2e39156cc8.html
<iyok> bekks, xorg-video-intel ja
<bekks> iyok: Kannst Du bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" nopasten?
<iyok> Ubuntu 11.04
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<iyok> Ich habe noch nicht gewechselt weil ich das "neue" Gnome nicht wollte
<bekks> Nopaste sie bitte einfach.
<iyok> http://nopaste.info/00b3624e0b.html
<bekks> Wie kommst Du dann zu einem so alten Kernel?
<iyok> bekks, habe für die ati-graka ein modul gehabt das immer bei einem kernel-update nit mehr ging. habe dann manuell die reihenfolge in der grub-config geändert
<apollo13> toll, dann boot mal nen aktuellen
<iyok> ok mom
<iyok> bekks, ok keine änderung :(
<bekks> iyok: KEine Änderung zu was? Immer noch den alten Kernel geladen?
<iyok> bekks, ne aktuelleren
<iyok> aber immer nur noch 1024x768
<bekks> Dann wieder das Xorg.0.log ...
<apollo13> und uname -a
<iyok> http://nopaste.info/969f7f56dd.html
<iyok> 2.6.38-13-generic-pae #52-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 8 17:50:45 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<helix_9> Hi, will einen Jabberserver mit MUC auf Ubuntu aufsetzen - braucht man 2 Subdomains dafür also einmal zB conference.jabber.myhost.de und jabber.myhost.de oder kann man auch beides auf eine Subdomain legen?
<apollo13> jabber service names haben nix mit echten domains zu tun
<dAnjou> auch wenn nicht ... es kann doch trotzdem zu problemen führen, meinste nich?
<iyok> das richtige modul scheint ja geladen zu sein? wieso klappt es mit der auflösung nicht? habe einen 24" monitor (über vga angeschlossen)
<helix_9> dh. kann es gehen?
<dAnjou> helix_9: übrigens is das keine ubuntu-spezifische frage
<dAnjou> helix_9: das solltest du eher die leute fragen, deren server zu benutzt
<helix_9> ok danke
<dAnjou> ich würde ja prosody empfehlen, der ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich
<bekks> ejabberd :)
<apollo13> genau ejabberd rennt und rennt ;)
<dAnjou> und ist die hölle, was konfiguration angeht, afair
<helix_9> dazu, hat prosody nicht mittlerweile die Nase vorne?
<bekks> dAnjou: Du verwechselst da was.
<dAnjou> das mag sein, ist schon ne weile her. aber ich hab damals prosody gewählt, weil er am einfachsten war.
<helix_9> ejabberd nimmt oft conigs nicht and wie ich selbst gelesen und gespürt habe, weiterhin sind die logs ein einziger grauss ^^
<bekks> helix_9: Das ist Blödsinn, den Du da gerade erzählst.
<dAnjou> egal, das is nicht ubuntu
<helix_9> k
<iyok> wie finde ich denn raus welchen treiber der server verwendet?
<bekks> Steht im Xorg.0.log
<dAnjou> helix_9: nur um dir gewissheit zu geben: However, it is not necessary for an XMPP domainpart to identify an entity that provides core XMPP server functionality (e.g., a domainpart can identify an entity such as a multi-user chat service, a publish-subscribe service, or a user directory).
<dAnjou> aus dem entsprechenden RFC
<iyok> bekks, Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0 ?
<helix_9> dAnjou:daher nein, danke :)
<dAnjou> helix_9: ähm, doch, ist es
<dAnjou> aber der server wird dir das wahrscheinlich eher einschränken .. womit wir wieder beim stand von vorhin wären: die server leute fragen ;)
<bekks> Und hier dann mal das oftgenannte OT beenden, dAnjou ;)
<micha> Hi, hier zwischendurch mal n cooler Artikel: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,812304,00.html
<neko1> hallo zusammen
<neko1> ist es irgendwie möglich unter ubuntu hfs+ "einfach" schreibbar zu mounten?
<neko1> bei google wird man verrückt
<neko1> einerseits steht da es hängt mit den rechten und den user 99 zusammen
<neko1> andererseits steht da es hat mit dem journaling zu tun
<neko1> mehrnoch sind das alte beiträge die man findet
<k1l> was sagt denn das wiki dazu?
<neko1> hat da jemand ne praktikable lösung?
<neko1> so spontan weis ich das nichtmehr
<neko1> aber wenn ich mich nicht irre stand da was vom journaling
<ring0> wiki sagt: "Da diese aber nur für spezielle Anwendungsfälle (z.B. manche Linux Live-CDs) zum Einsatz kommen, wird darauf hier nicht weiter eingegangen."
<neko1> das ist aber nicht die lösung :(
<neko1> oder so
<neko1> auf jeden fall findet man keine hilfe dazu
<ring0> neko1, hast du mounten mit -t hfsplus probiert?
<neko1> ehrlich gesagt nicht *schäm*
<ring0> na dann auf
<neko1> brb
<TheInfinity> neko1: nein. du musst journaling abschalten, sonst landen die daten schneller im datennirvana als dir lieb ist.
<TheInfinity> neko1: die treiber sind generell ziemlicher mist.
<TheInfinity> neko1: meine empfehlung dazu - lass es. insbesondere dann, wenn es deine os-x systemplatte ist,
<neko1> also ich experimentiere mit einen 8gb stick, hfs+ unjournaled
<neko1> nene
<neko1> soll nur eine transportmöglichkeit zwischen linux<->mac werden
<TheInfinity> nimm fat32
<neko1> speter dann mit externer platte
<neko1> das geht wegen der dateigröße nicht
<TheInfinity> dann eher ntfs3g
<neko1> in archieve stückeln geht auch nicht
<neko1> darauf kann der mac nicht schreiben
<neko1> lesen ja, schreiben nein
<TheInfinity> doch. du kannst via macports dieselben ntfs3g treiber wie unter linux bekommen
<neko1> ja, aber das will der macbesitzer nicht
<TheInfinity> ist frickelig, aber der austausch zwischen os-x und linux ist leider eben ein einziges gefrickel
<TheInfinity> das ist dann pech. ist die einzig brauchbare lösung im austausch zwischen linux und os-x
<neko1> os-x ist an sich ein gefrickel
<TheInfinity> nein. es hat einfach nur ein anderes dateisystem. genau wie linux *g
<TheInfinity> die ntfs3g config läuft exakt wie unter linux. man muss es nur wollen @ os-x.
<neko1> ja, aber mit windows harmoniert es mehr, obwohl linux und mac beide unixoide sind
<TheInfinity> unterschiedliches dateisystem eben. gab ja mal die idee zfs als dateisystem für beide zu nehmen. zfs gibts aber bis heute nicht für linux in vernünftig.
<neko1> mac ist einfach zu proprietär und will einfach für sich sein
<fean0r> mit windows harmoniert es mehr?
<TheInfinity> ausserdem ist das ganze offtopic :)
<neko1> na was dateitransport auf den stick betrifft... ja
<neko1> oh
<neko1> sorry
<fean0r> dachte fat32 kann  nicht mal mit großen dateien umgehen
<k1l> fean0r: 4gb ist die grenze
<neko1> zumindest nicht größer als 4gb
<neko1> genau
<fean0r> joa, auch bekannt als ende der harmonie :-)
<neko1> lol
<TheInfinity> so. bett. neko1: viel spaß noch mit deinem macports unwilligen mac user ... vielleicht sollte er das mal nachinstallieren ;)
<neko1> :)
<neko1> gn8
<neko1> und danke
<neko1> auch wenn das nu off-topic ist... die lösung zu hfs+ heist gparted :) ... manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht
<neko1> gn8 an alle
<kaphe> wie kann ich mit gdm2setup das login wallpaper ändern?
<kaphe> der übernimmt meine einstellungen einfach nicht
<kaphe> hat allerdings schonmal geklappt
<k1l> kaphe: weil lightdm benutzt wird?
<kaphe> k1l: nein
<kaphe> hab seitdem keine system änderungen durchgeführt
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> k1l: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<kaphe> kubine: nein, keine fehlermeldungen
<kaphe> der übernimmt die einstellungen einfach nicht
<kaphe> das auswahl fenster lässt sich auch nicht mehr schließen
<k1l> da steht mehr als nur welche fehlermeldung o_O  welches ubuntu denn z.b.
<kaphe> 10.04
<k1l> ja siehste, kann hier keiner riechen. mittlerweile gibts lightdm als standard bei den neueren
<kaphe> vllt ne idee wie ich das manuell machen könnte?
<k1l> k.a. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM  wühl dich da mal durch
<kaphe> daher kenn ich das gdm2 ja
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-28
<Daffi> Moin Moin, ich habe mein Notebook (Thinkpad X61) gestern auf einer neuen Platte komplett neu aufgesetzt. Am Anfang lief alles super. Nachdem ich ein Paar Programme: Gimp, Blender, Thunderbird, .. installiert und auch die aktuellen Updates eingespielt hatte, lief mein WLAN (iwlagn) nicht mehr (nach einem reboot). Wenn ich versuche mit modprobe iwlagn den Treiber zu laden dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: cfg80211.ko, mac80211.ko, 
<Daffi> y
<Daffi> Hat vielleicht einen Tipp was ich da optimaler weise machen könnte?
<grossing> Daffi, Fehlermeldungen nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de pasten und hier nur die URL reinsetzen. Von deinem Fehler ist praktisch nichts übriggeblieben, weil du die maximal im IRC mögliche Zeilenlänge überschritten hast...
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Daffi> Problem: WLAN (iwlagn)  -->>  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413167/
<kubine> Title: Problem: WLAN (iwlagn) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<grossing> das ist nun nicht ganz meine Ecke, aber ich *glaube* da fehlen Treiber
<dadrc> linux-image-extra passend zum Kernel fehlt
<Daffi> dadrc: *sorry* .. bin hier neu
<Daffi> dadrc: das sollte schon alles sein? oder meinst du ein anderes Problem?
<dadrc> Daffi, zumindest sind da die Dateien drin, die laut Fehlermeldung fehlen
<dadrc> Lösung: sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-`uname -r`-generic
<dadrc> ah
<dadrc> sorry
<dadrc> So: sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-`uname -r` 
<Daffi> dadrc: cool danke
<Daffi> ich werde es nachher testen
<Daffi> bin derzeit im büro
<Daffi> melde mich dann auf jedenfall nochmal
<Daffi> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Lubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> Daffi: ist ein offizielles derivat... was sollen wir sonst davon halten? ;)
<Daffi> LetoThe2nd: ich wußte nicht genau wie offizeill es ist und was alles abgewandelt ist ..
<LetoThe2nd> Daffi: 1) absolute offiziell, nur kein LTS status. 2) ist halt ne andere desktopoberfläche.
<Daffi> LetoThe2nd: ok .. dann wäre das ja vielleicht was für mich
<LetoThe2nd> etwas wenig blingbling und bawoosh, klassischer und partiell weniger komfort, dafür halt schlanker.
<Daffi> compiz schluckt nämlich seid kurzem meine cpu
<LetoThe2nd> und wie schmeckt sie? frag bitte mal nach, ich trag mich auch mit dem gedanken meine zu verspeisen...
<Nick__> Hallo, wie kann man Ubuntu starten, ohne vorher beim Grub-Launcher auswaehlen zu muessen, wie man es starten will (safe mode..)?
<dadrc> Nick__, du kannst Grub sagen, welche Variante automatisch gestartet werden soll
<Nick__> dadr'c, danke :) das werde ich demnaechst versuchen.
<dadrc> Nick__, im Grunde nur den Default auf einen sinnvollen Wert (wahrscheinlich 0) setzen und den Timeout auf einen Wert > -1
<dadrc> Auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Bedeutung-der-Variablen ist das Vorgehen dazu auch noch erläutert
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ich würde in der /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT=saved und GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true setzen und GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 oder so. dann wird 5 sekunden das bootmenü angezeigt und dann automatisch der zuletzt gebootete eintrag gestartet
<ppq> aber viele wege führen nach rom ;)
<Nick__> dadrc, kubine, ich melde mich nachher wieder, muss kurz gehen (essen). auf jeden fall vielen dank :)
<dadrc> Kann man machen, ppq, aber bei Dualboot unpraktisch
<dadrc> (Find ich)
<ppq> joar
<Guest56870> Ich hab's probiert (kein automat. start) und stelle fest, dass vor Grub_Hidden_Timeout ein # steht. Muss man das # entfernen?
<dadrc> nein
<dadrc> Zeig mal deine /etc/default/grub in einem Pastebin, bitte.
<Guest56870> [paste:413172:GRUB-Konfiguration]
<dadrc> Ganze URL bitte, es gibt tausende Pastebins im Internet :)
<Guest56870> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413172/ ich benutze irc heute das erste mal..
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Konfiguration › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Guest56870, mehr steht in der ganzen Datei nicht drin?
<Guest56870> wie kopiert man aus dem terminal einen text heraus?
<Guest56870> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413177/
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Konf.2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest56870> ich habe vergessen, update-grub auszufuehren.
<Nick__> es geht jetzt. danke an alle :)
<dadrc> Ah, gut
<melanie> Hallo ich benutze mint14 mit mate. Habe Kontact nachinstalliert, habe aber in kontact keinen Mülleimer. Welche ordner muss ich wo anlegen, damit ich in Kontact den Mülleimer nutzen kann
<k1l_> !mint > melanie 
<kubine> melanie: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<k1l_> mate untscheidet sich von den in ubuntu offiziell unterstützten desktops. da fragst du am besten die jungs direkt
<melanie> kubine: Ich glaube der Channel ist englisch, was ich nicht kann
<LetoThe2nd> melanie: dann frag vielleicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder auf einem anderen hilfe-weg. in diesem channel wird mint aufgrund der grossen unterschiede schlicht nicht supportet. danke für dein verständnis.
<apollo13> melanie: kubine ist ein bot, und unabhängig ob das dort englisch ist oder nicht, hier können wir dir nicht helfen
<melanie> ok danke erst mal
<approach> hi@all
<approach> ich versuche eine video datei zu kopieren von ein usb datenträger, kriege immer den fehler: cp: Lesen von »v7009_high_md.flv“: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<stevieh> approach: mit dmesg schauen, ob du was genaueres siehst, aber kann es sein, dass der Stick kapott ist?
<approach> stevieh, kann nicht sein, kann videodatei abspielen, früher ging es auch
<approach> dmesg sagt: [12219.369435] Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 115014360
<LetoThe2nd> abspielen können und kaputter stick schliesst sich ja nicht aus.
<LetoThe2nd> ein halbwegs guter videoplayer ignoriert die paar defekten bytes und macht einfach weiter.
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall isses kapott.
<LetoThe2nd> kap0tt vielleicht sogar
<stevieh> k4p0tt
<LetoThe2nd> klassischer fall für dd rescue, imho
<stevieh> yep
<approach> stevieh, kann nicht sein, glaube viel mehr auf einen fehler vom persönlichen einbinden, ich glaube gvfs oder heißt das ding
<LetoThe2nd> dann binde halt normal ein.
<LetoThe2nd> -> man mount
<approach> es handelt sich um eine festplatte die mittel usb 3.0 angeschlossen ist
<LetoThe2nd> ja und?
<LetoThe2nd> auch da gibts defekte daten.
<approach> ka wollt ich erwähnen *Grins
<LetoThe2nd> dann kommen eher noch andere mögliche probleme dazu, wie spannungsschwankungen etc.pp.
<LetoThe2nd> aber wie bereits gesagt, es spricht ja schliesslich nichts gegen die verwendung von mount manuell.
<stevieh> wenn es immer der gleiche block ist, würde mich wundern, wenn das ein Thema mit Spannung etc. ist...
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: stimmt. aber dieses "wenn" wissen wir ja nciht.
<stevieh> approach: also guggst du, ob es immer der gleiche block ist.
<approach> stevieh, ich mounte mal die platte und lasse mal badblocks durchlaufen
<approach> mal gugen was er sagt
<stevieh> approach: das wäre keine wirklich gute idee, wenn du den Film retten willst.
<approach> stevieh, wieso, das ding guckt nur nach defekten blöcke?
<stevieh> meine Erfahrung ist, wenn so ne Platte die ersten kaputten Blocks wirft, geht das sehr schnell weiter und da ist alles, was man zusätzlich an aktivititäten an der Platte macht sehr schädlich: wenn es wichtig ist: dd-rescue -> image und dann kann man mit der Platte immer noch rumspielen.
<approach> stevieh, irgendwie total komisch, da wechselt man von unity zu xubuntu und nun läuft die platte nicht mehr man kann sich das ja echt schlecht vorstellen
<approach> das es wegen der platte läuft
<stevieh> approach: ick hab schon pferde vor der apotheke kotzen sehen. 
<stevieh> approach: hast du nicht noch nen zweiten Rechner, wenn du nicht glaubst, dass die Platte hinüber ist?
<approach> kann man mit windoof ext3 platten einbinden?
<stevieh> ja, da gabs was für
<LetoThe2nd> nur dummerweise nix, das auch nur annähernd benutzenswert wäre wenn man an seinen daten hängt *SCNR*
<LetoThe2nd> lieber ne linux live cd
<approach> LetoThe2nd, hab meine usb platte gesichert, ist nicht schlimm um den datenverlust, aber ich bin neugirieg woran es liegt... probiere es gleich mal aus mir der live cd
<Eddispagetti> hallihallo... ich benutze ubuntu 12.10 und muss wenn ich den jdownloader starte immer erst die Festplatte anklicken auf die er sepichern soll damit die Platte eingebunden wird
<Eddispagetti> vorher geht das nicht. Kann man das automatische Einbinden irgendwo aktivieren?
<dadrc> ja
<Eddispagetti> Hi dadrc meinst du mich? falls ja wo mach ich das?
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, mein ich, und  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Hinzufuegen-oder-ndern-von-Eintraegen hat eine ausführliche Anleitung.
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Kurzfassung: /etc/fstab aufmachen, den Eintrag der Festplatte entsprechend anpassen
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, Support bitte nur hier im Channel, dann können im Zweifelsfall auch noch andere Leute mithelfen oder aus den Tipps lernen
<Eddispagetti> Okay mache ich.. ich probiers mal
<Eddispagetti> /dev/sdb        /media/sdb     ntfs   defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0       0
<Eddispagetti> kann das so aussehen? das wäre jetzt im prinzip die 2. festploatte im PC
<Eddispagetti> und bei der dritten dann so?
<Eddispagetti> /dev/sdc        /media/sdc     ntfs   defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0       0
<dadrc> steht das da so schon drin?
<dadrc> Eigentlich willst du eher die Partitionen auf den Platten, nicht die Platten selber. Da müssten noch Nummern hinterstehen.
<Eddispagetti> ne die 2 sachen will ich eintragen.. im prinzip stand noch nichts drin
<Eddispagetti> naja ich will das die ganze Platte eingehangen wird falls ich mal einen Dwonload auf einen der platten mache ohne das ich sie geöffnet habe wirde ja der selbe fehler sein
<Eddispagetti> es git keine partitionen auf den platten es sind insgesammt 3 platten im pc
<dadrc> Naja, doch. Jede Platte hat eine Partition
<dadrc> Am einfachsten ist es wahrscheinlich, wenn du die Platte einmal über das GUI mountest, dann in /etc/mtab guckst, mit welchen Optionen das passiert ist und das dann so in der /etc/fstab einträgst
<dadrc> So mach ich es zumindest immer.
<Cayton> Hallo! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe Ubuntu 12.10 als Minimal-installation installiert, danach xorg, das MATE Desktop Environment und den Displaymanager SLiM. Wenn ich mich nach dem booten einlogge kann ich ohne root-Rechte keine Datenträger mounten oder den Rechner herunterfahren bzw neu starten. Logge ich mich aus und wieder ein funktioniert alles. Danke an die, die versuchen mir zu he
<Cayton> lfen ;) Man lernt ja nie aus.
<Eddispagetti> wie mach ich das mit dem GUI ? :P
<Cayton> Hat echt keiner Ahnung oder eine Idee, wo ich anfangen könnte zu suchen?
<dAnjou> !geduld > Cayton 
<kubine> Cayton: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Cayton> Okay ;)
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, mit welchem GUI denn?
<dadrc> Also, ich mein, was hat das GUI damit zu tun? Nimm den Texteditor deiner Wahl, mach die /etc/mtab auf, dann start den Texteditor mit Rootrechten, mach die /etc/fstab und füg die Zeile ein
<Eddispagetti> okay darc, versuch ich das mal
<Eddispagetti> ach so wegen dem GUI, du hast was davon geschrieben in denem Text. ICh kann noch nix mit dem GUI anfangen, daher kam meine Frage was das heist
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, ah, achso. Einfach einmal die Platte einhängen, wie du es sonst immer machst, damit sie funktioniert.
<Eddispagetti> habe es gefunden datei und so, will sie eintragen nur muss ich erst mal suchen wie ich dateien mit root rechten öfffne..
<Eddispagetti> manche dinge sind schon bissl umständlicher unter linux ;:)
<dadrc> Mach ein Terminal auf, gib `gksu gedit /etc/fstab` ein, drück Enter
<dadrc> Nicht wirklich komplizierter, nur anders
<Eddispagetti> ja  nur das wissen der befehle ist halt bissl schwer, also sich das alles zu merken
<Eddispagetti> das meiste geht ja über console
<Eddispagetti> ich mach mal einen reboot
<Eddispagetti> also gleich wenn ich mit laden fertig bin
<Eddispagetti> ich werd mir mal ne ubuntu pdf zum lesen besorgen.. konsolenbefehle usw. vielleicht kann ich ja dann acuh mal helfen :)
<Eddispagetti> Ich hätte da noch eine kleine sache: Wenn ich SHIFT+LINKE MAUSTASTE drücke, zb. markieren mehrere dateinen, wird der Bildschirm dumkler
<Eddispagetti> dunkler*
<Eddispagetti> Energie optionen und xscreensaver schon ausprobiert.. leider keine lösung
<Eddispagetti> wieder da
<Eddispagetti> also es gab die fehlermeldung beim Einhängen von der HDD ist ein fehler aufgetreten
<Eddispagetti> mmh.
<Eddispagetti> darc da?
<Cayton> Ich habe ne Vermutung.. Ich denke, für mein Problem sind die Dienste mate-power-manager und polkit-mate-authentication-agent zuständig. Wäre es möglich, dass diese irgendwodurch erst nach dem login gestartet werden, nach einem relog aber schon laufen?
<Cayton> Ist es möglich diese Services schon vor dem Login zu starten und nicht erst (nach pstree) durch den x-session-manager?
<LetoThe2nd> im login script umstellen, respektive eben die .xinitrc anpassen/anlegen
<LetoThe2nd> *denkund rat*
<Cayton> Danke^^. Aber was hätt die .xinitrc mit den Services zu tun, die vor dem login ausgeführt werden? Ist da bei Ubuntu nicht Upstart verantwortlich?
<LetoThe2nd> jein.
<Cayton> jein?
<LetoThe2nd> upstart macht systemweite service. wie gesagt, nur geraten - aber es gibt durchaus services die eben loginabhängig sind, und dann ist bei nem simpel-dm wie slim die .xinitrc kein schlechter platz dafür.
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, wenn du meinen Nick richtig schreibst, seh ich das auch ;)
<LetoThe2nd> wo deine genannten hingehören, kannich jetzt aber nciht beurteilen.
<dadrc> Tab hilft.
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, dann hast du wahrscheinlich irgendeinen Fehler in der /etc/fstab
<dadrc> Zeig mal her, die Datei. Bitte als Pastebin.
<Cayton> Ich probiere mal weiter. Ist ne frische Installation, viel kaputt machen kann ich ja nicht.
<Eddispagetti> Bin iwder da, kein fehler da
<Eddispagetti> wieder*
<Eddispagetti> ich guck mal mit fdisk -l wars glaub ob die schon eingebunden sind
<Eddispagetti> dann zeig ich mal wie die datei aussieht
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, bitte als Pastebin, sonst spammt das immer so den Channel zu
<Eddispagetti> Juhu :) wird vom start an angezeigt, würde man fdisk ohne einbinden nzeigen lassen wären die beiden datenträger nicht drin, wie mach ich das mit pastebin (Sry) :)
<dadrc> Einfachste Lösung:
<dadrc> !pastebinit > Eddispagetti 
<kubine> Eddispagetti: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<dadrc> Ansonsten auch: Datei öffnen, Text kopieren, auf paste.ubuntu.com (oder einen anderen Pastebin gehen), einfügen, hier die URL rein
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582282/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Eddispagetti> oaky habs gepostet
<Eddispagetti> hast gelesen
<Eddispagetti> die "040" darin beschreibt ein LEERZEICHEN das hab ich in einem thread gelesen
<Eddispagetti> und ganz wichtig! Die letzte Zeile muss eine LEERZEILE sein sonst spinnt der mounter rum
<Cayton> Oh man, das ist doch um ko****..... Was kann sich denn bei einem relogin noch alles verändern?
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, steht das mit dem <NAME> da wirklich so drin?
<Cayton> Eddispagetti steht da wirklich <NAME> drin?
<Cayton> oh sorry.
<Eddispagetti> ne der name ist eur/mein name
<Eddispagetti> also der der bei der installation angegeben wurde...
<Cayton> Eddispagetti, das Verzeichnis in das gemountet werden soll muss auch existieren. Leerzeichen umschreibt man mit "\040" (ohne anführungszeichen)
<ppq> Eddispagetti: hm, mehrere kritikpunkte. 1.: \040 sind leerzeichen, nicht bloß 040. 2.: benutze nicht /dev/sdXy, sondern UUIDs (siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UUID - in der fstab statt der gerätedatei einfach UUID=abcd... eingeben). 3.: besser nicht unter /media einbinden, auch wenn das (komischerweise) im wiki so steht. lieber in /mnt unterverzeichnisse erstellen und dort mounten. 4.: für gute ntfs-mountoptionen (umask, uid, zeichenencoding, ...) sollt
<ppq> est du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden konsultieren
<kubine> Title: UUID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kubine> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eddispagetti> der name der bei euch halt steht zb. in der console: tom@tom
<Eddispagetti> @ ppq ich weis das 040 leerzeichen sind.. hatte ich doch geschrieben denke ich. und dann stell ich halt das mal auf mnt umstellen
<dadrc> Da fehlt ein Backslash bei dir.
<Cayton> Eddispagetti, nein \040 sind Leerzeichen. Beginnend mit einem BACKSLASH.
<Eddispagetti> ach so okay Cayton.. aber es funktionierte mt dem einhängen trotzdem
<Eddispagetti> komischerweise
<Cayton> komischerweise triffts.
<niklasfi> hallo, ich habe einen server, bei dem mir während des do-release-upgrade der screen um die ohren geflogen ist. der prozess existiert allerdings noch (ps aux | grep pid) liefert etwas sinnvolles
<niklasfi> allerdings glaube ich, dass der upgradeprozess auf userinput wartet. wie attache ich mich da jetzt wieder daran?
<dadrc> niklasfi, gibt's die Screensession noch? `screen -ls`
<niklasfi> screen -ls gibt mir nur zwei screens, die nichts mit der installation zu tun haben. eigentlich kann der screen doch nicht wirklich tot sein, weil sonst der daraunter lebende prozess nicht mehr existieren würde
<niklasfi> dadrc: nein
<dadrc> Meh, nicht gut. 
<niklasfi> ich könnte jetzt natürlich den lock löschen, und dpkg --configure --pending ausführen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass das die beste lösung ist
<dadrc> Ich fürchte, an den Prozess kommst du nicht sauber wieder ran
<niklasfi> dadrc: kann ich meine bash irgendwie an /proc/procid/fd/0 hängen?
<dadrc> niklasfi, ich hab mal was in der Richtung gelesen, aber nie getestet und kann deshalb auch nicht sagen, ob das klappt
<niklasfi> dadrc: das hier sieht so aus, als ob es mich retten könnte
<niklasfi> leider habe ich es nicht installiert: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/retty.1.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: retty - Attach process running on another terminal (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr kann sowas auch
<kubine> Title: nelhage/reptyr · GitHub (at github.com)
<dadrc> Vielleicht lässt sich das ja so benutzen
<dadrc> Kann dir ab hier aber echt nicht mehr weiterhelfen, nie benutzt.
<stevieh> wo beleg ich denn in Unity die Spezialtasten der Tastatur z.B. für "Bereitschaft" aka suspend?
<ppq> normalerweise in der energieverwaltung, falls unity sowas hat, stevieh 
<stevieh> ppq: in der Energieverwaltung beleg ich tasten?
<ppq> stevieh: diese speziellen schon, ja
<ppq> zumindest ist das bei xfce so
<ppq> "bei betätigung der taste für den schlafmodus: bla"
<ppq> oder willst du die frei belegen?
<stevieh> naja, die Tastatur hat keine solche taste, aber ein paar andere schöne, die ich dafür missbrauchen kann.
<ppq> ah.
<stevieh> aber die kommen bei xev nicht durch, seh ich grad...
<stevieh> da muss ich noch nen Stock tiefer schauen
<ppq> der befehl ist jedenfalls "pmi action suspend" bzw. "pmi action hibernate". pm-suspend und pm-hibernate brauchen root
<ppq> bzw. mit dbus
<stevieh> ppq: ah, das ist schon mal ein guter ratschlag! Jetzt muss ich nur noch schnallen wo die Tasten herkommen...
<ppq> stevieh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line ah, da wird das thema auch behandelt, inkl. aller genannten ansätze
<kubine> Title: How can I suspend/hibernate from command line? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das ist quasi so ne funktionsreihe, wo ein Teil geht (Volume, play, forw, rev...) und ein Teil in xev gar nix sagt...
<ppq> stevieh: acpi_listen?
<stevieh> ppq: nö, sagt auch nix.
<stevieh> Das ist so ein normales Lenovo Wireless usb keyboard...
<ppq> kann natürlich auch sein dass die gar nicht erkannt werden.. sonst mal nach der usb id gurgeln
<stevieh> hmm... ich glaub das muss irgendwie anders funktionieren... das wird wahrscheinlich heutzutage gar nicht mehr über xevents gemacht.
<stevieh> hmm... sudo cat /dev/input/by-id/usb-17ef_Lenovo_Ultraslim_Plus_Wireless_Keyboard___Mouse-event-kbd sollte doch wirklich _alles_ ausgeben, aber selbst das schweigt bei den Volume Keys...wie werden die denn signalisiert...
<sdx23> Nicht über diesen Endpunkt des USB-Devices, vermutlich.
<Eddispagetti> hallihallo ich bins wieder
<Eddispagetti> hab da noch ein anderes kleines problem: Beim drücken SHIFT+LINKE MAUSTASTE wird mein Bildschirm abgedunkelt, etwa um die hälfte.. kennt jemand diesen effekt?
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, temporär oder dauerhaft? Laptop? Welche Oberfläche?
<stevieh> also, mich würde es schon mal interessieren, wie und woher gnome die Multimedia Tasten von der Tastatur bekommt. /dev/input/event* ist still, keytouch merkt nix, aber ankommen tun sie...
<sdx23> stevieh: acpi_listen schon verwandt?
<stevieh> sdx23: das schweigt auch stille. 
<sdx23> stevieh: interessant.
<stevieh> sdx23: sollten da auch die Keys durchkommen, die von gnome (oder whoever das ist) schon ordentlich gehandelt werden?
<sdx23> stevieh: ja, acpi_listen zeigt auch events, die behandelt werden. Wenn xev und acpi_list beide nichts sagen, wüsste ich nichts weiter.
<stevieh> sdx23: xev kann ich mir sogar noch erklären, weil das könnte ich ja als root focus oder so betrachten. Acpi evtl. auch noch, weil das ja die special keys wären (so, die "oberhalb" des eigentlichen Keyboards), aber was mich halt wundert, ist, dass auch /dev/input stille ist.
<stevieh> das ist doch der entry point für ein hid.
<dreamon> Kennt jemand das Problem, das unter Ubuntu virtualbox keine USB Geräte mehr anzeigt. Nicht mal in Geisterschrift. Er zeigt immer kein Gerät angeschlossen. Sonst zeigt er selbst die eingebaute Webcam an. Jetzt krieg ich aber immer kein USB gerät angeschlossen. Das war die letzten Jahre nie gewesen.
<dreamon> cat /etc/group | grep vbox -> vboxusers:x:123:dreamon  -> Bin in der richtigen Group
<jokrebel> Wie ist das eigentlich mit nem Live-Stick auf dem auch ne "persistant" installiert wurde. Wenn ich jetzt von dieser aus auf "installieren" gehe, werden dann alle persistant installierten Programme und Updates von Haus aus gleich mit installiert?
<Eddispagetti> Robert noch da?
<Eddispagetti> Robert_Zens? :)
<Eddispagetti> Also das problem mit dem dunkler werden ist am PC, das Problem ist dauerhaft da und ich benutze ubuntu 12.10 mit GNOME
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, am PC? Kannst du die Helligkeit von dem Bildschirm regeln bzw. einstellen per Software?
<Eddispagetti> also ich bin noch relativ neu hier.. aber glaub ich kann das nicht einstellen.. meine systemeinstellungen sind eh etwas mager.. wenn ich manche threads von leuten lese können die mehr einstellen
<Eddispagetti> Ich merke auch gerade das das nun gar nicht mehr geht, also mehrere dateinen markieren mit shift.maustaste
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, was denn für eine Oberfläche?
<Eddispagetti> gnome mit cairo dock
<Eddispagetti> steht so beim starten da
<Eddispagetti> und ubuntu 12.10
<Eddispagetti> also unter systemeinstellungen/anzeigen kann ich nur Hintergrundbild ändern sonst nix
<Eddispagetti> Also irgendetwas stört es wenn ich SHIFT+LINKE MAUSTASTE drücke..
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, mh, machmal Terminal auf und führ "xrandr --current --version | grep Brightness" aus und sag was das ausgibt.
<Eddispagetti> okay
<ppq> jokrebel: nein. aber man kann sein (mit der zeit angepasstes) live-system in ein "normales" verwandeln: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113588/install-from-persistent-liveusb-including-files-changes-on-casper-rw
<kubine> Title: installation - Install from Persistent LiveUSB, including files / changes on casper-rw - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Eddispagetti> muss es in " gesetzt werden? er gibt gar nichts aus.. er springt in die nächste zeile unt wartet auf eingabe
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti,  Nein, nicht in " setzen.
<Eddispagetti> xrandr --current --version | grep Brightness
<ppq> jokrebel: wenn dir das zu fummelig ist - denn das ist es definitiv - kannst du auch die live-cd mit UCK modifizieren, bevor du daraus einen persistent stick bastelst. auf die art werden dann die veränderungen an der live-cd mitinstalliert während der normalen installation.
<Eddispagetti> so hab ichs geschrieben
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, kannst du mir dann bitte die Ausgabe von "xrandr --current --version" in einen pastebin geben?
<Eddispagetti> Robert, der gibt mir gar nichts aus
<Eddispagetti> dasteht nix da
<Eddispagetti> wie schreib  ich dir den eine pn ?
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, Bei "xrandr --current --verbose" muss etwas ausgegeben werden...
<jokrebel> ppq: Danke. Heist also quasi, wenn ich nen MultiSystem-Stick hab und will von da aus auf nem Rechner Ubuntu installieren ist es eigentlich egal, ob ich das von der Live- oder der Persistant-Variante heraus tue?
<Eddispagetti> da kommt was )
<ppq> jokrebel: ja
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, bitte in einen Pastebin.
<Eddispagetti> jo ich weiss ;)
<Eddispagetti> Robert wie kann ich dich direkt anschreiben? so wie du das machst? :)
<Eddispagetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583387/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> !tab > Eddispagetti 
<kubine> Eddispagetti: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, meinen Namen erwähnen. ^^
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, ist dein Bildschirm jetzt gerade dunkler?
<Eddispagetti> !tab > Robert_Zenz test
<kubine> Robert_Zenz test: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<sash_> Robert_Zenz: Du sagtest ihm eben --version statt --verbose, kein Wunder, dass der grep nach Brightness da nix ausgibt ;)
<Eddispagetti> ja er ist gerade dunkler, das ist voll nervig :P
<Robert_Zenz> sash_, argh, Danke. :)
<Eddispagetti> ich beneide euch um euer wissen um die befehle die man so für die konsole braucht :D
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, tja, X11 weiß davon nichts...was für eine Grafikkarte hast du?
<Eddispagetti> gforce gtx460
<Eddispagetti> grafik treiber mal installieren?
<Robert_Zenz> Eddispagetti, mh? Hast du die offiziellen nvidia-Treiber installiert?
<Eddispagetti> ich musste ja ubuntu mehreremal neu machen.. gab da so probleme, jedenfalls hatte ich schon treiber drauf und da hatte ich etwa 5 veschiedene zur auswahl
<Eddispagetti> ne noch nix drauf.. weist du den befehl dafür?
<Eddispagetti> sonst muss ich den noch mal suchen
<Threepwood> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<Robert_Zenz> Ja, das ist eine gute Idee.
<Eddispagetti> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings was ist das?
<Eddispagetti> so hatte ich das glaub immer naja ich mach mal nur mit install
<Threepwood> nvidia-settings ist ne "gui" um Einstellungen vorzunehmen
<Eddispagetti> und muss ich danach update machen? also apt-get update?
<Threepwood> solltest du wenn vorher machen
<Eddispagetti> wie übersetzt man gui? einstellungsfenster?
<Eddispagetti> okay
<Threepwood> grafische benutzer schnittstelle :D
<Eddispagetti> warum macht man ein update vorher und danach die installation?
<Threepwood> das "update" aktualisiert die paketuellen
<Threepwood> *paketquellen
<Eddispagetti> okay danke
<Threepwood> d.h. es zieht sich aus dem netzt die aktuelle version das pakets (kann sein, dass es bereits fixes gibt oder so)
<Eddispagetti> er installiert grad.. 113 mb
<Threepwood> jo, kommt hin
<Eddispagetti> soll ich danach die grafiktreiber mal ansehen?
<Threepwood> kannst mal nvidia-settings starten und durchsehen, kann nicht schaden
<Eddispagetti> okay ist fertig
<Threepwood> müsste dann auch unter Einstellungen->Nvidia X Server Settings sein
<Threepwood> (glaube X server muss neu gestartet werden, aber kannst ruhig mal schauen)
<Eddispagetti> you dont appear to be using NVIDIA X driver, Please edit your x conf
<Eddispagetti> einstellungsfenster ist trotzdem offen
<Threepwood> ja, denke du musst mindestens denx-server neustarten
<Eddispagetti> 4 von 5 haken sind gesetzt, alle ausser include x display names
<Eddispagetti> wie mach ich das?
<Eddispagetti> ubuntu neu starten oder reicht consolenbefehl?
<Threepwood> vorher alles wichtige schließen/speichern : "alt gr"+"einfg"+"k" (nacheinander drücken) oder komplett reboot
<Threepwood> (nacheinanderdrücken+halten)
<Threepwood> erm
<Threepwood> halt
<Eddispagetti> oh man, wie soll man sowas alles lernen :)
<Threepwood> "alt gr"+"druck"+k"
<Eddispagetti> ich will mir ja auch mal selber helfen können :P
<Threepwood> einfach benutzten, dann stolpert man da einfach drüber und weiß es
<Threepwood> :)
<Eddispagetti> da passiert nix
<Threepwood> hm
<Eddispagetti> muss ich dazu in der console sein?
<Threepwood> nein
<Threepwood> such mal hier nach "neustarten" 
<Threepwood> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer
<kubine> Title: XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eddispagetti> du hast einmal druck und einmal einf geschrieben.. beides geht ned
<Threepwood> "alt gr"+"druck"+"k" (sollte gehen, das "gr" ist wichtig9
<Threepwood> denn es gibt 2 "alt" tasten, eine davon ist falsch
<Threepwood> und nochmal alles wichtige vorher speichern
<Threepwood> und beenden
<Eddispagetti> ja weiss was mit gr meinst :)
<Eddispagetti> Achtung!
<Eddispagetti> Unter 12.10 muss eventuell manuell das Paket linux-headers-generic installiert werden, da ansonsten die Installation des Nvidia Treibers fehlschlägt und/oder das System nach einem Neustart unrettbar einen Kernel-Panic auslöst und nicht mehr bootet! 
<Eddispagetti> na toll :)
<Eddispagetti> wie speicher ich denne alles ;D
<Threepwood> dann würde ich das mal noch installieren :)
<Threepwood> wobei ich würde erwarten, dass das beim offiziellen paket mit kommt
<Threepwood> (welches du gerade installiert hast)
<Threepwood> ansonsten, falls du gerade ein Referate tippst -> speichern, so war das gemeint
<Eddispagetti> ja , ich wollt auch cairo sachen speichern.. und auch das mit den festplatten mounten.. das hab ich doch dann alles wieder vergessen
<Eddispagetti> :D
<Eddispagetti> na egal, ich lass es drauf ankommen
<Eddispagetti> ich installier das paket einfach mal wa
<Threepwood> wie gesagt, würde nochmal sicherstellen, dass linux-headers-generic installiert ist und dann halt neustarten
<Threepwood> jepp
<Eddispagetti> apt-get install linux-header-generic?
<Threepwood> jepp bzw. kann gut sein, dass es schon da ist
<Threepwood> bzw. mit "sudo" davor, falls du keine Konsole mit root-Rechten offen hast
<Eddispagetti> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 12 nicht aktualisiert.
<Eddispagetti> wie konnte man noch mal dauerhaft sudo in iener console aktivieren?
<Threepwood> zeile davor
<Threepwood> linux-headers-generic ist schon die neueste Version
<Threepwood> "su -" sollte es tun
<Eddispagetti> okay dann also mal reboot, danke euch erst mal fürs helfen :)
<Threepwood> erm. nee tut nicht unter ubuntu
<Threepwood> alles klar, hoffe mal es klappt alles :)
<Eddispagetti> na ich erst, bin froh das es halwegs läuft :P
<jokrebel> Wär es nicht vernünftig erst mal zu schauen, warum 12 nicht aktualisiert werden?
<Eddispagetti> reeee
<Eddispagetti> uuiii
<Threepwood> habe ich übersehen, aber er scheint noch zu leben :)
<Eddispagetti> erste erkenntnis, cairo dock hat effekte und das bild ist schön hell :P
<Eddispagetti> was muss ich nun machen?
<Eddispagetti> wenn ich mit der maus übers dock fahre dann seh ich so einen effekt, gab es vorher glaube nicht
<Threepwood> ein "sudo apt-get upgrade" könnte vielleicht nicht schaden, da wie "jokrebel" bemerkt hat 12 Pakete nicht aktualisiert sind
<Threepwood> ansonsten mal in nvidia-settings schauen ob alles erkannt wurde
<Eddispagetti> nvidia x server ließ sich öffnen ohne error
<Eddispagetti> also trotzdem noch mal update?
<Threepwood> das sind vermutlich nur "normale" system aktualisierungen
<Threepwood> sollte man machen, muss man aber nicht sofort
<Eddispagetti> okay, er updatet
<Eddispagetti> jetzt noch mal das mit den genertic?
<Threepwood> du meinst linux-headers-generic?
<Eddispagetti> jau
<Threepwood> das paket hast du ja installiert, das sollte passen
<Eddispagetti> okay, das ist aber schön das mit den nvidia einstellungen kannte ich vorher überhaupt nicht :)
<Eddispagetti> Monitor usw wure auch richtig erkannt
<Threepwood> sehr schön
<Eddispagetti> also da das open gl so wie ich das sehe nun auch funktioniert, kann der cairo dock mit open gl laufen wa?
<Threepwood> vermutlich, kenne "cairo dock" nicht :)
<Eddispagetti> Mal so nebenbei, ich würde auch gern anderen helfen aber da die befehle nicht mal behersche ist das wohl eher scheiriger :)
<Eddispagetti> ich mach mal nen test mit shift+linke maustaste.. wenns nicoht klappt bin ich wieder truarig :)
<Eddispagetti> mmh, ist wieder dunkel geworden -.-
<Threepwood> was sollte es tun?
<Eddispagetti> ach so ne kacke.. aber ich bracuh die funktion
<Eddispagetti> damit will ich dateine markieren
<Eddispagetti> also eine anklicken und dann 25 stück mit einem mal markieren weist?
<Threepwood> ok, in nautilus?
<Threepwood> oder wo markierst du die
<Eddispagetti> ehm ja oder auch im jdownloader
<Threepwood> und das geht nicht oder zerhagelt dein bild?
<Eddispagetti> da passiert dasselbe wenn ich mal einzelne parts markiere
<Eddispagetti> das geht aber dan wird der monitor dunkler
<Threepwood> ok, selstam
<Threepwood> *seltsam
<Eddispagetti> also würde jemand den kontrast um die hälfte veringern
<Eddispagetti> ich kann noch lesen usw., sieht aus wie energiesparmodus
<Eddispagetti> oder sowat
<Threepwood> mir fällt nur ein, dass es ein hotkey/shortcut sein könnte (wäre aber sehr unschön)
<Eddispagetti> sowas dachte ich auch.. kann man das irgendwo auslesen lassen?
<Eddispagetti> oder anzeigen.. ich weiss nur ich hab nen xscreensaver drauf, aber da habe ich nix in einstellungen gefunden
<Threepwood> schau mal ob das hier dich näher bringt
<Threepwood> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel
<kubine> Title: GNOME Tastenkürzel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Threepwood> (das wiki ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen)
<Eddispagetti> habe ich auch schon mal geschaut egen dem problem.. einer hatte das problem auch.. aber war keine lösung leider dabei
<Eddispagetti> habe nix unter tastenkürzeln gefunden
<Threepwood> ok, dann weiß ich leider erst mal auch nicht weiter
<Threepwood> man kann in nvidia-settings die helligkeit regeln, aber das bringt dir wohl eher wenig
<Eddispagetti> habe das gefühl das es mit dem bildschirmschoner gekommen ist, reicht es ihn nur übers softwarecenter zu deinstallieren oder sollte ich das im terminal machen, vielleicht liegt es an ihm
<Threepwood> softwarecenter sollte nur die grafische veriante sein, also letztlich gleich wie im terminal
<Eddispagetti> okay
<Threepwood> (ist aber trotzdem gut da terminal zu kenne, vor allem wenn mal der x-server nicht richtig startet :D)
<Eddispagetti> jau, das hab ich gemerkt.. also hatte ich die grafikkarte nie richtig installiert -.-
<num7> Kann nur ich keine Verbindung zu QuakeNet herstellen?
<Threepwood> ich komme ins QuakeNet
<Eddispagetti> Three?
<Threepwood> ?
<Eddispagetti> habe noch eine feststellung gemacht deswegen.. Nun kann ich keine Ordner mehr markieren
<Threepwood> erm, das ist extrem ungut
<Eddispagetti> also bildschirm dunkler, und wenn ich mehrere ordner markieren will kann ich das nicht mehr
<Eddispagetti> da blinkt nur der 1. den ich angeklickt habe.. aber so geht nix mehr
<Threepwood> und mit "strg" einzeln markieren geht auch nicht? (ok ist keine wirkliche lösung)
<Eddispagetti> das geht, einzeln markieren geht.. ne ist leider keine echte lösung -.-
<Eddispagetti> nur da es auch im JDownloader ist muss es ja was systemübergreifendes sein
<Eddispagetti> three tu mir mal einen gefallen bitte
<Threepwood> was denn?
<Eddispagetti> öffne mal ein verzeichnis bei dir undmarkiere mal 1 ordner
<Eddispagetti> mit linksklick
<Threepwood> geht
<Eddispagetti> und dann klick mal in dem fenster auf die leiste oden
<Eddispagetti> da wo der name des ordners steht und auch die schließen minimieren symbole sind
<Threepwood> jepp, passiert nix
<Eddispagetti> wenn ich das mache blinkt der markierte ordner auf bei jedem klick auf die Fensterleiste Oo
<Threepwood> ok :/
<Eddispagetti> ach mist.. wenn das gelöst wäre würde es perfekt laufen :(
<Threepwood> habe schon google bemüht aber bisher nichts zu dem problem gefunden
<Eddispagetti> jo..
<Eddispagetti> ich auch schon vor paar tagen :)
<Eddispagetti> ic war noch ne hoffnung :)
<Threepwood> habe gerade zumindest die gleiche problembeschreibung gefunde
<Threepwood> gab aber keine lösung
<Threepwood> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933455
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] shift - click isn't working - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Threepwood> außer eben einen rahmen ziehen
<Eddispagetti> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirm-wird-dunkler-bei-shift-linke-mausta/#post-5260372
<kubine> Title: Bildschirm wird dunkler bei SHIFT+LINKE MAUSTASTE › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Threepwood> ist der beitrag von dir? :)
<Eddispagetti> nein
<Eddispagetti> aso den ich gepostet hab ja
<Threepwood> ist das ein laptop?
<Eddispagetti> ih mach mal einen reboot
<Eddispagetti> ne PC
<Threepwood> k
<Eddispagetti> dachte auch schon energiespar sachen oder so
<Threepwood> bei nem desktop rechner aber eher nicht, zumindest eher unüblich
<Eddispagetti> wieder da
<Threepwood> habe ich bemerkt :)
<Eddispagetti> naja wer weiss.. muss ich wohl damit leben.. dachte probleme sind da um gelöst zu werden aber dazu fehlt mir halt der Plan von ubuntu :P
<Eddispagetti> nur ne kleine frage noch welchen browser benutzt du?
<Threepwood> ich glaube da hätte ich auch so meine schwierigkeit, das forum ist aber schon mal eine gute idee
<Threepwood> momentan firefox
<dAnjou> krieg ich nochmal ne kurzfassung vom problem?
<Eddispagetti> kannst du im firefox mit der linken masutaste deine lesezeichen in den lesezeichen verschieben? z.b. nach oben oder unten?
<Eddispagetti> hi dAnjou ;)
<Eddispagetti> klar bekommst du, also: Ich habe Ubuntu 12.10 am laufen, GNOME mit cairo dock. Wenn ich die Kombination SHIFT+LINKE MAUSTASTE drücke, wird mein monitor dunkler, etwa um die hälfte
<Threepwood> @Eddispagetti die im Menü lustigerweise nicht, die in der leiste schon, gab da aber mal "lesezeichen sortieren"
<Eddispagetti> die kombination nehem ich um dateien zu markieren wenn es mehrere sind, der selber effekt tritt auch im JDownloader auf
<Eddispagetti> dAnjou hast soweit verstanden? :) falls du noch was issen willst schreib es :)
<Eddispagetti> !tab>Threepwood so
<Eddispagetti> okay -. zu doof dazu ;-P
<Threepwood> geblinkt hat es
<Threepwood> :D
<Eddispagetti> geblinkt?
<Eddispagetti> ich wollt mal ne pn schreiben wie du :)
<dAnjou> Eddispagetti: kann ich nich helfen, sorry
<Eddispagetti> okay dAnjou danke dir trotzdem
<dAnjou> Threepwood: im IRC ist @nick unüblich. man kann nicks wie befehle in der shell vervollständigen
<Eddispagetti> wenn ich sowas lese versteh ich nur bahnhof :)
<Threepwood> dAnjou, war macht der Gewohnheit
<Eddispagetti> @Threepwood test
<Eddispagetti> ach grml
<Eddispagetti> wie geht denn das? :D
<Eddispagetti> wie schreibt man denn nun ne pn kann mir das mal einer sagen bitte? :)
<dAnjou> Eddispagetti: das is keine pn
<dAnjou> das hier
<dAnjou> das is nur ein highlight
<Fuchs> Eddispagetti:   /msg nutzername hier die tolle Nachricht
<dAnjou> richtige PNs gelten im IRC als unhöflich, wenn nicht vorher angefragt
<Fuchs> Eddispagetti: oder  /query nutzername     oeffnet ein neues Fenster, aber siehe was dAnjou schreibt
<dAnjou> oder halt
<Fuchs> Eddispagetti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC  hat sonst eine nette Einfuehrung :) 
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> !tab-complete > Eddispagetti 
<dAnjou> verdammt
<Eddispagetti> danke euch :)
<Eddispagetti> dAnjou so
<Eddispagetti> dAnjou: so
<dAnjou> haste das jetz mit TAB vervollständigt?
<Threepwood> Eddispagetti, test
<Eddispagetti> ne.. ich bin zu blöd
<Eddispagetti> !tab-complete > dAnjou blubb
<Eddispagetti> ich lass es lieber :D
<dAnjou> ich habs aber jetz
<dAnjou> !tab > Eddispagetti 
<kubine> Eddispagetti: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<dAnjou> aber nich hier rumspammen
<dAnjou> ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic dafür
<Eddispagetti> okay.. sry, dachte ich seh das dann auch in anderer farbe
<nevchen> <-- weg bis demnächst
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-29
<grevy> Guten Abend.
<verwirrt> Hallo grevy.
<grevy> Warum so verwirrt?
<verwirrt> k.A.
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich wollte mal fragen wie eindeutig die Partitionsbezeichnungen unter /dev/disk/by-id sind. by-uuid bringt mir nichts, da die Partion verschlüsselt ist und es deshalb keine UUID dazu gibt. Label natürlich ebenfalls nicht und der Path ändert sich eh immer.
<stevieh> also vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd um eigene Tastaturkürzel bei den Einstellungen in Unity in 12.10 einzugeben, kann das mal jemand erklären? ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ich soll dir erklären dass ud zu plöd bist?
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR* *duck und wech*
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: darfst dir das dann auch in den CV schreiben :-)
<LetoThe2nd> \o/
<LetoThe2nd> ne im ernst, keine ahnung :(
<stevieh> ich such mal im Netz, ich glaub, das ist einfach kaputt.
<LetoThe2nd> kapott
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: ok, dann gehts halt über commands in der compiz konfiguration...
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ah ok
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ist das dann "anstatt von" oder "ach,. das ist der richtige ort"?
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: das kannich dir nur so halb beantworten, da ich es ja mit dem anderen nicht geschnallt hab... Ich würde sagen der Weg über "Einstellungen" sollte der ordentliche sein, aber das andere geht "auch" oder "xor"... 
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: interessant... auf so eine ganz merkwürdige art
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt endlich meine Tastenkürzel für suspend... leider hab ich immer noch nicht geschnallt, warum nicht alle Tasten auf dem USB Keyboard gehen, aber das ist mir auch wurscht.
<huawa> Hi
<huawa> Immer wenn ich meinen Kubuntu-Rechner von der Ferne eingeschalten habe und ihn dann anschließend per "sudo halt" wieder ausschalten will geht er nicht ganz aus, was dann leider auch ein nochmaliges wecken per WOL verhindert. Was empfehlt ihr?
<brodz> \join #piratenpartei
<dadrc> huawa, sudo poweroff?
<dadrc> Geht WoL denn, wenn du ihn normal runterfährst?
<dadrc> Dann könntest du auch noch versuchen, den Rechner aus der Ferne über DBus auszumachen
<dadrc> `dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop` fährt den Rechner so runter, wie es die meisten DEs es machen
<huawa> dadrc: Hört sich kompliziert an.
<dadrc> Nö, wieso?
<dadrc> Nimm die Zeile da, pack sie auf dem Rechner in ein Skript und gut.
<huawa> sorry muss jetzt aber weg. aber danke einstweilen für das stichwort.
<approach> wie heißt der Laufwerk Manager (wo man die datenträger verwalten kann) bei ubuntu 12.04
<dAnjou> approach: wie verwalten?
<dAnjou> formatieren und so?
<dAnjou> und welche desktopumgebung?
<approach> dAnjou, sowas ähnliches wie gparted nur auf unity basis
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich das, was früher mal palimpset (oder so) hieß. Jetzt: gnome-disk-utility
<dAnjou> approach: einfach mal in der dash nach "laufwerk" suchen
<approach> dadrc, genau -> gnome-disk-utility
<dadrc> Also, das Paket heißt gnome-disk-utility, die Anwendung müsste gnome-disks heißen
<approach> dadrc, hab damit eine platte verschlüsselt nun bin ich verzweifelt am erraten des passwortes
<approach> xD
<dadrc> Da hilft dir das Tool auch nicht weiter.
<LetoThe2nd> [X] sie haben leider verloren.
<approach> dadrc, dachte da steht eine information wie lange das pw mindestens sein muss
<approach> Echt blöd, hab mich ausgesperrt, komme nicht auf die Platte drauf :-/
<dadrc> Dafür ist Krypto da: Leute, die das Passwort nicht kennen, nicht an die Daten ranlassen
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich wollte mal fragen wie eindeutig die Partitionsbezeichnungen unter /dev/disk/by-id sind. by-uuid bringt mir nichts, da die Partion verschlüsselt ist und es deshalb keine UUID dazu gibt. Label natürlich ebenfalls nicht und der Path ändert sich eh immer.
<ppq> NTQ: da ist die seriennummer mit drin
<ppq> also kein problem
<dadrc> Auf einem Rechner wahrscheinlich praktisch einzigartig.
<ppq> habe vier identische HDDs die ich so anspreche, unterscheiden sich nur in ein paar zeichen
<NTQ> ppq: cool. danke. aber warum bekomme ich für eine partition gleich drei IDs? Einmal beginnt sie mit ata, dann einmal mit scsi und eine mit wwn
<ppq> NTQ: das sind verschiedene subsystems
<NTQ> achso, von udev?
<ppq> joa
<NTQ> aber linken tun sie ja alle auf das selbe gerät, also kann ich mir im grund aussuchen, was ich davon jetzt verwenden will
<ppq> genau
<NTQ> danke
<ppq> siehe auch ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<ppq> da steht wohin die linken
<NTQ> ja, so hab ich ja nachgeschaut, welche ids zu welchen partitionen gehören
<Eddispagetti> uallihallo
<noseeder> Hallo. 
<dadrc> hu
<noseeder> Ich bekommen meine TV Karte (Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL) nicht bei tvheadend angezeigt. Kann mir da wer helfen das zu konfigurieren? Bzw. geht das überhaupt?
<dadrc> noseeder, die Karte ist anscheinend für Probleme bekannt
<noseeder> hm leider die einzige die ich habe -.-
<dadrc> Hier sind ein paar Probleme mit Lösungen dazu ausgelistet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134
<kubine> Title: saa7134 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Kannst ja mal gucken, ob was davon passt
<noseeder> tvtime klappt schonmal ;-)
<dadrc> Ah, nur mit tvheadend hast du das Problem?
<noseeder> ja :-)
<noseeder> soweit habe ich das ja schon :-)
<noseeder> ist aber ein guter link. Danke. Den speicher ich mir gleich mal
<noseeder> tvtime hat soeben nochmal alle kanäle durchgesucht. nue bei Tvheadend wir die karte nicht unter TV Adapter angezeigt
<dadrc> Dann wird das jetzt ein sehr spezifisches Problem. Eventuell wissen die Jungs in #hts mehr
<Eddispagetti> huhu dadrc also problem besteht leider noch weiterhin mit meinem dunkler werdenden bildschirm :)
<Eddispagetti> ich hoffe nun mal auf hilfe von ubuntuusers.. da waren sie bis jetzt auch noch ratlos :)
<dadrc> noseeder, wenn dein Englisch also halbwegs ok ist, würd ich die da mal fragen.
<noseeder> naja geht so mein englisch. aber google kann da ja helfen ;-)
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, zeig mal, den Thread
<Eddispagetti> vielleicht sollt ich ubuntu noch mal neu isntallieren -.-
<dadrc> Eddispagetti, das ist kein Windows, sowas hilft selten.
<Eddispagetti> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirm-wird-dunkler-bei-shift-linke-mausta/#post-5265692
<kubine> Title: Bildschirm wird dunkler bei SHIFT+LINKE MAUSTASTE › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich musst du nur irgendwo einen entsprechenden Parameter setzen.
<Eddispagetti> :D
<Eddispagetti> ja, ich denke auch das es was simples ist, nur es zu finden ist schwer, leider..
<daswort> Wie kann ich eine Tabelle aus LO Writer nach Impress importieren? Mit voller Formatierung.
<stevieh> daswort: sollte das gehen?
<stevieh> ah, so meinst du das. probier mal die Tabelle zu kopieren und als GDI Metaobjekt oder wie das heisst einzufügen.
<k1l_> geht copy&paste nicht?
<stevieh> da zerlegts einem zwischen Writer und Impress ganz schön die Formatierungen...
<stevieh> ich mach meine Grafiken meist unter Impress und kopier die dann in Writer. Da kann man die auch noch schön in der Kundenpräsentation benutzen...
<stevieh> andersrum weiss ichs nicht, sollte aber das ähnliche Phänomen sein.
<daswort> Zwar bleib jetzt die Tabelle an sich erhalten. Die Verhältnisse aber nicht. Außerdem ist jede Zeile in irgendnem Grauton gehalten, auch wenn ich neue Tabellen in Impress erstelle. Nicht sehr ansehnlich.
<k1l_> mach nen pdf der guten tabelle und zeigs dann,
<k1l_> ich meine aber impress coloriert die zeilen für bessere lesbarkeit am beamer
<daswort> Aber wenn die Standardschriftfarbe Schwarz ist in Grautönen Kolorieren? 
<daswort> In den Optionen steht Blau 9 als Hintergrundfarbe. :-? 
<daswort> Habe mal alle lo-Pakete deinstalliert und Config-Dateien gelöscht. Mal sehen ob das Standardpaket lustiger ist.
<daswort> Ach lo-gtk war nicht installiert. 
<stevieh> daswort: wie hast du jetzt kopiert?
<daswort> Noch gar nicht. Habe mich nur 5 Minuten mehr mit der GTK-Integration beschäftigt. :-$
<stevieh> gdi metafile bietet er gar nicht an von writer nach impress...
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab eigentlich die globalmenues abgestellt...
<stevieh> aber bei lo sind sie noch.
<daswort> Nun habe ich aber die Hilfe installiert. Hilfe FTW
<jokrebel> Wo ist der Unterschieden zwischen "halt" und "shutdown -h now"? Fahre ich einen Ubuntu-Rechner per "shutdown" herunter passt alles. Mache ich das selbe per Komando "halt" fährt er zwar auch runter (man hört sogar (vermutlich) einen Festplatten-Spindown, aber der An-/Abmeldeschirm bleibt da und der PC geht nicht komplett aus. Da ich das ganze auch ab und an remote bräuchte wäre mir ein _sicheres_ komplettausschalten (möglichst auch mittels "
<jokrebel> halt") schon wichtig. Was könnte da den Power-off verhindern bzw. wie finde ich das heraus?
<daswort> Einfügen → Objekt → OLE Objekt → Aus Datei → odt-Datei
<daswort> \o/
<daswort> Argh, ich bin so Gimp gewöhnt dass es mich aufregt wenn ich die Schriftgröße für alle Elemente mit "-2" nicht um zwei Punkte verringern kann.
<daswort> Kann man das anders machen?
<daswort> Gibts bei LO eine Skripting Konsole?
<jokrebel> Anscheinend bewirkt "halt" einen Art fehlgeschlagenen Ruhezustand. Da nach dem "fast-runterfahren" nur noch "lange Ausschalter drücken" hilft, dann aber anschließende (was normalerweise nicht geht) der PC per Mausklick wieder gebootet wird.
<ppq> jokrebel: kannst du mal testen, ob es geht, wenn du in der etc/default/grub acpi=force zu den GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX sachen hinzufügst?
<ppq> (sudo update-grub nicht vergessen)
<ppq> jokrebel: err, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<ppq> jokrebel: was du auch mal probieren kannst: halt -p
<jokrebel> ppq: da steht momentan dahinter …="quiet splash"
<ppq> jokrebel: jo, einfach dahinter anfügen, getrennt mit nem leerzeichen. natürlich innerhalb der anführungszeichen
<jokrebel> ppq: "halt -p" scheint komplett auszuschalten
<ppq> hm, ok. sollte halt eigentlich™ auch.
<jokrebel> ppq: Brächte das auch Nachteile mit sich?
<ppq> nö
<jokrebel> weil sonst könnte man doch auch sowas wie nen Alias (nie selbst gemacht und deshalb noob diesbezüglich) von "halt" auf "halt -p" anlegen oder? aber ich versuch auch gern das mit acpi=force.
<ppq> jokrebel: klar, kannst du machen. einfach in deiner ~/.bashrc
<ppq> jokrebel: ich habe mir einen alias "gn8" für shutdown -h now gemacht ;)
<jokrebel> ppq: Nu hab ich Grub schon geändert; mal schaun
<jokrebel> ppq: Warum bevorzugst Du shutdown -h? Was ist dadran "besser" als an halt?
<bekks> Vor allem: Was genau tut denn das eine anderes als das andere unter Linux? :)
<jokrebel> Also: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT "quiet splash acpi=force" in die Config gepackt, gefolgt von update-grub bringt keine Änderung.
<ppq> jokrebel: wenn man an einem nicht heruntergefahrenen system "halt" ausführt, passiert exakt das gleiche wie "shutdown -h now". letzteres führt wiederum "halt" aus, und zwar ganz am ende, wenn alles sauber runtergefahren ist, dann bewirkt es etwas anderes, und zwar dass der rechner ausgeht :)
<bekks> Kurz zur Auflösung: man poweroff erklärt sehr schön, was bei poweroff, shutdown und halt passiert.
<ppq> jokrebel: übrigens sind die runterfahr-befehle der desktopumgebunden etwas netter zu laufenden programmen. und man braucht keine root-rechte. unter unity kann man das per dbus befehl auch via befehl auslösen
<jokrebel> Aha
<ppq> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#GNOME
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Nun "halt" wär kurz und knapp und schön. "halt -p" etwas komlizierter, aber geht. "shutdown -h now" noch etwas mehr zu tippen aber noch besser. Aber es gibt noch bessere Möglichkeiten (grade wenn auch noch ne GUI mit dranhängt)?
<ppq> jokrebel: wie gesagt - per dbus. mach dir einfach einen alias für den elendig langen befehl.
<bekks> halt, shutdown und poweroff tun alles exakt dasselbe.
<jokrebel> Ohne Sudo hört sich ja schon mal sehr schön an
<jokrebel> ppq: Gilt das auch für Unity und 12.04.1? In dem Link ist nur von Gnome und maximal 11.04 die Rede.
<ppq> jokrebel: das oberste ("ab ubuntu 10.04") sollte für alles neuer als lucid funktionieren, das da drunter gilt zusätzlich
<ppq> jokrebel: falls das tatsächlich nicht geht, hier ist ein befehl (steht nicht im wiki) der unter 12.04 funktioniert: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<ppq> wenn du lust hast, kannst du den ja mal einfügen. der für reboot sieht genau so aus, nur mit Restart statt Stop ganz hinten. Suspend und Hibernate gehen so auch.
<ppq> ah, ne, suspend/hibernate geht so, zb für suspend: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<ppq> die befehle ändern sich leider alle paar ubuntu-releases.
<floogy_> Hi, was ist der default plugin ordner für konqueror?
<floogy_> Unter Einrichten>Erweiterungen>Module habe ich meiner Meinung nach zuviel Pfade.
<floogy_> Außerdem ist es der einzige Browser, der in about:plugins Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22 anzeigt, welches abstürzt.
<floogy_> In about:plugins wird behauptet, dass die zugehörige datei   libkmplayerpart.so sei.
<floogy_> Gleichzeitig zeigt about:plugins Shockwave Flash  Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202  flashplugin-alternative.so
<floogy_> Ok, das könnte bedeuten, dass kmplayer nur flash  videos anzeigt.
<jokrebel> ppq: Also das letzte hab ich gar nicht mehr versucht, weil "dbus-send --session --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.RequestShutdown" wunderbar klappt. Wie mach ich jetzt da am sinnvollsten draus, dass es per (zB: gn8 - fand ich gut) aufgerufen werden kann. Leg ich mir da ein Shell-Script in mein Home?
<jokrebel> Oder gibt es da eleganteres?
<floogy_> Na gut locate  usrflashplugin-alternative.so ergibt /lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so, was  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so entsptricht. Der nspluginviewer ist abgestürzt, das hat wohl eher mit konqueror/flash zu tun, als mit einem veralteten flash in den plugin Pfaden. Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<floogy_> KCrash: Application 'nspluginviewer' crashing...
<floogy_> s/usrfla/fla/
<jokrebel> Und wie verhindere ich, dass ich den Rechner versehentlich per "sudo halt" in diesen "nicht-aus-aber-auch-nicht-wieder-weckbar" bringe?
<jokrebel> +Zustand
<ppq> jokrebel: per skript im home, per skript in /usr/local/bin (dann ist es automatisch im $PATH) oder per alias in der ~/.bashrc
<ppq> jokrebel: ich habs in /usr/local/bin, auch weil dann alle benutzer es ausführen können
<floogy_> Obwohl die website behauptet: "Sie haben Macromedia® Flash 10.0.22 installiert" (SWFObject)
<floogy_> http://code.google.com/p/swfobject/
<kubine> Title: swfobject - SWFObject is an easy-to-use and standards-friendly method to embed Flash content, which utilizes one small JavaScript file - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<ppq> jokrebel: achja, was ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte: wenn noch ein anderer benutzer angemeldet ist und/oder du eine root-shell geöffnet hast (zb per sudo -i), kannst du nur nach eingabe deines passworts runterfahren mit dem dbus-befehl. andernfalls geht es ohne
<BlackMage> wieso hat mein Router mehrere IPs?
<BlackMage> also ich meine im LAN
<sdx23> BlackMage: Wieso nicht? Aber wogmöglich solltest du etwas mehr Kontext geben. Oder gleich an einem besser geeigneten Ort fragen :)
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie ist das in 12.10? ist es da immer noch so ein gefrickel, in unity die zuletzt verwendeten dateien zu löschen(zeitgeist)?
<p01nt3r> ich meine damit diese dash-chronik.
<jokrebel> ppd: Hm ;-/ Das geht aber nur lokal. wenn ich den Alias für "dbus-send --session --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.RequestShutdown" oder auch den Befehl direkt per ssh ausführe kommt ne Fehlermeldung: Failed to open connection to "session" message bus: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11.
<jokrebel> Ziel wäre aber ja ein einfaches herunterfahren von "entfernt".
<cronon> Hallo!
<cronon> Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, über einen Befehl einen neuen SSH-Benutzer zu erstellen, aber habe nicht die Möglichkeit, interaktiv die Abfragen zu beantworten. Kann ich alle benötigten Parameter dem Befehl direkt übergeben?
<jokrebel> cronon: Mit ssh kann man auf alle Benutzer die auf Deinem Ubuntu existieren zugreifen. Verstehe Deine Frage nicht ganz.
<cronon> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das Konzept von SSH vielleicht falsch verstanden habe. Wenn ich mich mit einem SSH-Server verbinde, kann ich mich unter jedem Benutzernamen des Systems anmelden oder brauche ich ein extra SSH-Passwort?
<bekks> cronon: Ersteres.
<jokrebel> cronon: mit "ssh benutzer@rechner" kannst Du jeden vorhandenen Benutzer von der Ferne per terminal einlogen.  Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> Danke, dann ist alles klar. :)
<nibbler> hi. ich versuch mich grad an digikam - leider importiert er mir meine bilder nicht richtig. ich hab 3 tags (z.b.) "foo", "bar" und "baz" - exiftool zeigt sie an als "subject: foo, bar, baz" - manche bilder werden mit *einem* tag "foo, bar, baz" importiert, andere mit dreien, "foo", "bar" und "baz". zweiteres hätte ich gern für alle bilder. jemand nen tipp?
<bekks> Steht in den Tags "foo bar baz" oder "foo, bar, baz"?
<bekks> Hast Du das mal geprüft vor dem Import?
<Winefreund> Ahoi, jemand da der mir bei einem Wineproblem helfen kann? Es geht um die Installation per Konsole
<Winefreund> Ich kann per Terminal wine über apt-get starten bzw. dessen installation. Dann fragts mich zweimal ab dass so und soviel mb installiert werden. Dann kommt die Lizenzzustimmung zur EULA wegen dem Microsoft Zeug und unten steht ok aber ich kann das nicht bestätigen.... gibts da nen trick?
<Winefreund> huhu
<jokrebel> Winefreund: Zeig mal nen Screenshot.
<maytz> Winefreund Tab drücken, dann makierst du das ok
<maytz> und dann enter
<Winefreund> mmh ok danke ich probiers gleich
<Winefreund> na toll und du denkst jetzt da sitzn totaler Vollpfosten vor dir :D
<Winefreund> danke es geht 
<Winefreund> aber irgendwie spinnt die Softwareinstallation bei anderen Dingen.
<Winefreund> ......mal schaun wie das nun geht
<Winefreund> Danke nochmals und gute N8 , bis dann
<Soundprob> Hallo zusammen, habe Soundprobleme nach neuinstallation. In meinem Lautstärkeregler bzw. dem Mixer wird mir nur eine Dummykarte angezeigt. Nun habe ich mithilfe von ubuntu sound  soweit gesehen dass er über Konsole meine INtel Sound on board wunderbar erkennt.  aber wenn ich die bewusst auswählen will im Mixer dann seh ich die da garnicht. Auf Alsamixer zeigt es mir auch die Intel an wenn ich auf Soundkarte wählen geh aber w
<Soundprob> nichts angezeigt.
<Soundprob> jemand ne Idee?
<Soundprob> mit hwinfo kommt auch   Driver Info #0:     Driver Status: snd_hda_intel is active     Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe snd_hda_intel"
<Soundprob> aber im Mixer steht nur der DUmmy und den kann ich nicht verändern weils nur den anzeigt
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-30
<xubuntu027> hi all, anyone expirienced with Amahi, i made new installation of Xubuntu 12 LTS, but i'm not sure if it runs under Xubuntu or realy just under Ubuntu LTS or Fedora.. IMO i think it will, but no idea if i'm right ;)
<xubuntu027> as it is ubuntu lts behind just the GUI is differnet it will, right?
<xubuntu027> oh ist ja der deutsche irc sorry^
<xubuntu027> also hab grad xubuntu neu aufgesetz, da soll jetzt Amahi rauf, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das geht, da Amahi laut homepage nur ubuntu und fedora unterstützt
<xubuntu027> jemand ne ahnug ob das geht oder soll ich gleich von vorn anfangen und standart ubuntu aufsetzen? ist ja eigentlich nur das GUI ein anderes.. oder?
<xubuntu027> keiner da der Amahi kennt?
<SpeeFak> namt noch jmd wach ?
<SpeeFak> weis jmd wie im wordpress blog code poste OHNE das wordpress den parst ?
<xubuntu027> mit kleiner als code grösser als
<xubuntu027> weiste was ich mein?
<xubuntu027> hab die leider nicht auf meiner tastatur ^
<xubuntu027> ansonst google mal nach wordpress blog code posten, da steht das schon an erster stelle drin ;)
<xubuntu027> odr zb so geht auch: [sourcecode language="css"] HIER DEIN CODE [/sourcecode]
<xubuntu027> viel spass beim posten
<xubuntu027> so wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen kann ob ich Amahi auch auf Xubuntu statt standard ubuntu zum laufen krieg wär ich echt happy ;) kommt schon ihr seit wohl noch nicht alle auf der tastatur eingepennt, oder?
<SpeeFak> geht alles nicht 
<SpeeFak> der scheiss blog parste jedesmal den code egal welches tag ich nehmen
<SpeeFak> schnauze voll von dem dreck ich pack bei mir ins forum und gut is
<xubuntu027> hm du hast css aber schon durch die benötigte codesprache ersetzt oder?
<SpeeFak> http://pastebin.com/ekamTT0P
<kubine> Title:  (at pastebin.com)
<SpeeFak> soll
<SpeeFak> ist :
<SpeeFak> http://speefak.wordpress.com/2013/01/30/php-script-location-browser-operatingsystem-query/
<kubine> Title: PHP Script Location, Browser, Operatingsystem query « OpenSource is a lifestyle (at speefak.wordpress.com)
<xubuntu027> das sollte mit dem sourcecode tag = php eigentlich gehen
<SpeeFak> ?
<SpeeFak> <sourcecode = php > myphpcode </sourcecode> ?
<xubuntu027> moment$
<xubuntu027> [sourcecode language="php"] HIER DEIN CODE [/sourcecode]
<xubuntu027> so
<SpeeFak> k last try für heute ;)
<xubuntu027> also mit eckigen klammern nicht mit kleiner grösser als ;)
<xubuntu027> sollte laut wordpress dann sogar ge Highlightet werden :)
<SpeeFak> ne keine chance
<xubuntu027> hm dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, das ist die offizielle variante für code posten laut worpress selbst := sorry
<SpeeFak> doch geht ;)
<SpeeFak> mann mus den artiekl erst speicher bevor man auf artikel ansehen klicken kann
<SpeeFak> dachte das macht WP automatisch
<SpeeFak> in dem sinne DANKE !!!!
<xubuntu027> :)
<xubuntu027> gerne
<SpeeFak> amahi kann ich dir nicht weiterhalfen sagt mir grad auch nichts
<xubuntu027> kein ding ist wohl auch nicht soviel gebraucht, homeserver zeugs halt _P
<SpeeFak> jo hab ich hier ja auch 
<SpeeFak> apache, mysql etc alles aufm vdr rechner
<xubuntu027> ich werd das jetzt einfach mal versuchen und wenns nicht geht ubuntu neu aufsetzen und das x wegschmeissen :P
<SpeeFak> mit mehr upload könnt ich aufm telefon auch sat tv gucken ;)
<SpeeFak> ja ne 
<SpeeFak> warum nutzt nicht VW ?
<SpeeFak> VM ?
<SpeeFak> virtualbox is dafür super, 
<xubuntu027> amahi ist super doll um daten zu streamen auf allen geräten
<SpeeFak> neue software teste ich generell in der VM
<SpeeFak> wiso nicht normale http ?
<xubuntu027> amahi geht nicht aus ner vm
<SpeeFak> ? wiso ? streame auch vdr streamdev vnsi und co aus der vm
<xubuntu027> aber eben nicht mit amahi :) 
<xubuntu027> das bietet mir einfach mehr und alles was ich brauch
<xubuntu027> ich versuchs mal ist ja eh neu aufgesetz der server, aber danke wenn nicht werd ichs wohl anderst lösen ;)
<xubuntu027> in dem sinne gute nacht
<SpeeFak> alles klar 
<SpeeFak> dito gn8 und viel glück ;)
<xubuntu027> danke
<fjodor> sry offtopic: hier gabs doch son hifi-typen für inears ich hätte mal ne frage an den, kann ich den mal query?
<fjodor> LetoThe2nd: query? du warst doch derjenige mit shure inears oder?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: nein und nein.
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: letzte verwarnung, ist und bleibt offtopic.
<stevieh> :-)
<becksta> ahoi... ich möchte gerne auf meinem ubuntuserver 12.04 (ohne gui) auf ein eingebautes cd laufwerk zugreifen.... unter /media/cdrom wird aber automatisch nix eingehängt
<becksta> was tun?=??
<becksta> laufwerk scheint /dev/sr0 zu sein... aber ein "mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom" schlägt leider fehl
<dadrc> Von Hand mounten. 
<dadrc> Fehlermeldung?
<becksta> "mount -t auto -o ro /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/" führt zu "mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben"
<becksta> aktuell ist eine audio cd drin
<musca> die kann man auch nicht mounten
<becksta> hm... ??? wie komm ich denn dann an die daten?? 
<stevieh> *lol*
<becksta> angenommen es wäre z.b. ne daten dvd drin???
<musca> dann könntest Du sie mounten
<becksta> WIE DENN???
<stevieh> für audio gibt es z.B cdaparanoia
<musca> dein Versuch war schon richtig
<becksta> ok.. aber automatisch hängt er die nicht ein, so wie unter einer gui?? warum eigentlich nicht??
<stevieh> weils ein Server ist ;-) die gehören eigentlich ohne CD-Rom gekauft...
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: will ich bei nem produktionsserver, dass jede cd die irgendein heini einlegt sofort irgendnen effekt hat? vielleicht sogar noch mit autorun?
<musca> nee, Audio-CDs haben zwar eine Struktur, aber eben kein iso9660 Filesystem
<becksta> danke... geht's bitte auch ohne das übliche?? zu hause möchte man das wohl.. . deshalb hatte ich die hoffnung, man könnte es "aktivieren", wenn es per default abgeschaltet ist, was sinnvoll erscheint
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: _DU_ hast doch gefragt warum ein _SERVER_ das nicht macht ;)
<LetoThe2nd> taj.
<stevieh> pfeife
<dadrc> Kann man ja auch anmachen.
<stevieh> psst.
<stevieh> ist schon weg.
<dadrc> Ich weiß
<dadrc> Nur so für's Protokoll.
<musca> play-taste am Laufwerk drücken
<LetoThe2nd> wissen wir alle. aber jemand explizit fragt "warum macht x das nicht" und dann bei der korrekten antowrt beleidigt abhaut
<stevieh> ist das ne bekannte Sache, dass der acrobat reader nach dem Beenden mit 100% CPU noch auf der Maschine rumfällt?
<koegs> stevieh: also mir ist das nicht bekannt :)
<stevieh> bleed.
<Chocoq> hallo, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe von euch. Möchte mit jDownloader oder ähnlichem eine Talkshow-Sendung herunterladen auf meine Festplatte, aber das geht nicht. Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich?
<koegs> !wf > Chocoq 
<kubine> Chocoq: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ppq> Chocoq: ohne frage keine antwort :) aber: schau dir mal das programm http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediathekView an - am besten die aktielle version (siehe abschnitt "manuelle installation")
<kubine> Title: MediathekView › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq> die Talkshow ist von Bayern3 es geht um Strompreis-Erhöhung, ich benutze Kubuntu 12.10. jDownloader sagt "keine Adresse gefunden" ppq
<Chocoq> http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bccode=both
<kubine> Title: Video | BR-Mediathek | BR (at mediathek-video.br.de)
<Chocoq> klappt das ansonsten mit einer anderen Software? oder was muß ich anders bedienen?
<Chocoq> danke ppq für den Link. leider ist da "Bayern3" nicht mit dabei
<Chocoq> Momentan sind Sendungen von ARD, ZDF, ARTE (, ), 3Sat, MDR und dem Schweizer Fernsehen verfügbar. 
<koegs> Chocoq: BR ist auch mit drin
<Chocoq> ohh? okay. aber das stand nirgends?
<koegs> oftmals gilt immer noch "probieren ist besser als studieren"
<Chocoq> ok. dann danke erst mal vorerst an euch hier. koegs und ppq. ich probiere es aus. und komme ansonsten gleich nochmal wieder. Danke
<Chocoq> Chocoq: flattert vorerst davon
<ppq> Chocoq: im filter kann man zwar BR nicht auswählen, in der liste ist es aber
<Chocoq> danke
<ppq> die gesuchte sendung ist auch drin
<ppq> gib einfach "strompreis" bei "thema oder titel" ein
<Chocoq> ist es richtig wenn ich es in der bash-Konsole so eingebe: sudo apt-get install vlc flvstreamer mplayer  ???
<Chocoq> (sorry bin noch sehr neu hier)
<ppq> so steht es im wiki, jo
<spY|da> wie erzwinge ich denn die erneute kernel installation und das bauen der init datei? 
<spY|da> nvm hab tomaten auf den augen :D
<skorpio> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich opera wieder deinstallieren kann?
<skorpio> habe es aus einem deb packet installiert und finde keine einträge im software-manager
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, wie du ihn installiert hast
<dadrc> apt-get remove opera
<skorpio> danke
<dadrc> Also, in der Hoffnung, dass das Paket so heißt. Sollte sich mit Tab vervollständigen lassen.
<dadrc> apt-get remove oper<tab>
<skorpio> wow auf die weise wird man ja auch mal ein paar altlasten los
<skorpio> ok hat geklappt
<skorpio> nochmal danke
<17WAA2ZL7> ppq: bist du da? ich habe mediathekView 3.00 auf dem Rechner, auch geöffnet, und sowohl BR als auch BürgerForum live ausgewählt, aber wenn ich Strompreis-Schock als Titel, oder Titel-oder-Thema eingebe, dann erscheint keine Ausgabe? was mache ich falsch???
<17WAA2ZL7> kann mir jemand helfen, möchte einen Film auf die Festplatte aufnehmen,  Talkshow über das Thema Strompreis-Schock in Bayern3http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bccode=both 
<kubine> Title: Video | BR-Mediathek | BR (at mediathek-video.br.de)
<Chocoq> sorry falscher nick
<Chocoq> chocoq
<Chocoq> ist jemand da der mir helfen kann?
<koegs> keine Geduld :D
<ppq> komisch, bei mir wirds angezeigt wenn ich bloß "strompreis" eingebe
<ppq> aber das scheint manche leute schon zu überfordern :)
<koegs> ich hab einfach BR als Sender ausgewählt, dann fand ich die Sendung so
<koegs> die Suche ist mir auch suspekt
<ppq> bei mir ist BR nicht mit in der filterliste
<ppq> neuste version von sourceforge
<ppq> naja, egal, user wech, problem solved ;)
<koegs> ppq: ich hab mir das 3.1 zip geladen und ich habs im Dropdown :)
<ppq> vllt. weil ich die .zip dahin entpackt habe, wo noch ne alte version rumflog per "alles ersetzen"
<Kalle2013> hallo zusammen, ich habe da mal ne Frage zu Ubuntu 12.04, und zwar legt das System meines Bruders zwischendurch immer wieder ne Zwangspause ein, währenddessen kann man in der GUI nix machen. Wie kann ich herausfinden wo dran das liegt? Bin leider kein Linux Experte
<Kalle2013> Das System wurde ursprünglich vor ein paar Jahren mit Ubuntu 10.04 (oder so) installiert und immer wieder aktualisiert
<Kalle2013> ich hatte damals vergessen die Aktualisierungen auf die LTS Version zu beschränken
<dadrc> Kalle2013, so ohne weitere Infos schwer zu sagen, gut möglich, dass was in den Logs steht
<Kalle2013> wo finde ich die?
<dadrc> Interessant sind wahrscheinlich /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors
<ppq> bzw. dmesg
<azrael_> mahlzeit ich versuche vergeblich seit stunden nemesis zu installieren und egal wie ich vorgehe ich bekomme die meldung das die libnet bibliothek nicht gefunden wird, ich hoffe mir kann jmd helfen
<Kalle2013> Jan 30 16:11:06 gm-P5625 kernel: [19626.775704] NVRM: os_map_kernel_space: can't map 0xe0000000, invalid context!
<Kalle2013> Jan 30 16:11:06 gm-P5625 kernel: [19626.775706] NVRM: os_pci_init_handle: invalid context!
<Kalle2013> davon gibts im Syslog mehrere Einträge
<dadrc> azrael_, mehr Infos. Woher installierst du Nemesis, hast du libnet1 installiert, ...?
<azrael_> dadrc ich habe mir die tar dateien runtergeladen und bei der libnet installation scheint schon was schief zu laufen bekomme am ende diesen fehler: install:	no destination specified
<azrael_> make: *** [install] Fehler 1
<azrael_> dadrc ich gehe nach dieser anleitung vor
<azrael_> http://insecurety.net/?p=54
<kubine> Title: [Howto] Installing Nemesis on Ubuntu Linux | Insecurety Research (at insecurety.net)
<ppq> Kalle2013: das ist ein problem mit der nvidia-karte bzw. dem treiber
<ppq> Kalle2013: darauf deutet das NVRM hin. was genau es damit auf sich hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin kein nvidia-experte. hast du mal nach den meldungen gegoogelt? es gibt auch ein nvidia-linux-forum, das von den nvidia-entwicklern betrieben wird, da vielleicht mal gucken. und den freien freiber (nouveau) kannst du auch mal testen, vielleicht tritt das problem damit nicht auf.
<Kalle2013> ok, danke. Was anderes habe ich bisher in den Logs noch  nicht gefunden
<ppq> Kalle2013: für nouveau: einfach den proprietären nvidia-treiber deinstallieren (paketverwaltung) und die /etc/X11/xorg.conf verschieben/umbenennen
<ppq> dann wird automagisch nouveau genommen
<dadrc> azrael_, wenn du das selber kompilierst, würd ich mich eher an den Entwickler oder den Autor des Tutorials da wenden, ich hab das noch nie benutzt.
<dadrc> Da hast du wahrscheinlich bessere Chancen, jemanden zu finden, der das Programm und die Fehlermeldungen kennt, die beim Kompilieren auftreten können
<azrael_> dadrc ich denke der fehler liegt bei mir und ich finde ihn nicht ;)
<azrael_> naja trotzdem danke für die hilfe ich gucke mal weiter
<dadrc> azrael_, gut möglich, dass der Fehler nicht bei denen liegt, aber vielleicht haben die ihn ja schon mal gesehen und wissen, was da schiefläuft
<azrael_> ich habe das gefühl das ich libnet nicht denr ichtigen pfad mitgebe
<mesut> Abend
<mesut> Ich habe 'nen großen Problem. Xubuntu läuft bei mir sehr langsam. Auch andere Betriebssysteme. 
<mesut> Hat eventuell jemand einen Lösungsansatz?
<LetoThe2nd> welche cpu, wieviel ram?
<mesut> i5-480M und 1GB VRAM
<LetoThe2nd> VRAM ist weitestgehend uninteressant, nur das allgemeine RAM
<stevieh> wasn vram?
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, wenns ein laptop ist, welches modell?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: grafikspeicher
<stevieh> oh..
<stevieh> den gibt man mittlerweile in gb an?
<stevieh> :-)
<LetoThe2nd> durchaus möglich, je nach dem
<mesut> 6GB :-). Geht um's Packard Bell EasyNoteLM
<azrael_> dadrc ich musste in der makefile das man prefix ändern..
<LetoThe2nd> ok, das sollte zumindest im allgemeinen reichen.
<LetoThe2nd> wie äussert sich das "sehr langsam"?
<LetoThe2nd> !away > Kalle|afk 
<kubine> Kalle|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<LetoThe2nd> und, von welchem medium läuft das ding? festplatte?
<mesut> bis vor paar tagen hat alles geklappt - da hab ich windows neu installiert und xubuntu ebenfalls. 
<Kalle2013> ok
<mesut> sehr langsam: beim bootvorgang dauert es sehr lange. wenn ich mich anmelde oder selbst hier etwas schreibe "laggt" es.
<mesut> oder iwie versuche den terminal zu starten
<LetoThe2nd> und das hat nur (x)ubuntu? oder windows auch?
<mesut> beides.
<LetoThe2nd> mesut: dann würde ich aber dezent auf defekte hardware/bioseinstellungen tippen und dich rüber in #ubuntu-de-otfftopic bitten.
<LetoThe2nd> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mesut> Danke.
<Gharim> wie kann ich im nachhinein mir die komplette kommandozeile eines laufenden befehls anzeigen lassen? bin heute wie vernagelt, mir faellt der befehle dazu einfach nicht mehr ein :(
<LetoThe2nd> Gharim: i.a. reicht ps ax
<ppq>  /proc/<pid>/cmdline
<LetoThe2nd> stimmt, ist eigentlich hübscher :)
<Gharim> danke, hatte es mit lsof versucht da wird man ja erschlagen 
<LetoThe2nd> Gharim: hat auch überhaupt nichts mit den prozessen zu tun, da lsof ja "LiSt Open Files" bedeutet ;)
<Gharim> ich sag ja, hab atm ne blockade, mir fallen die einfachsten sachen nicht mehr ein :)
<dadrc> Oder in der shell-history gucken
<Gharim> in dem speziellen fall ging es mir darum, ob chromium-browser den parameter --disk-cache-directory uebernimmt, im home wird immer noch das verzeichnis fuer den cache angelegt
<dadrc> Da hilft dann allerdings auch cmdline nicht weiter, wenn du chromium damit aufrufst, wirds auch dranstehen
<Gharim> so ist es, ich hatte extra dafuer ein .desktop-file angelegt in ~/.local/share/applications um damit das in /usr/share/applications zu ueberschreiben
<Kalle2013> vielen Dank an ppq und dadrc
<Kalle2013> es läuft wieder. Nvidia war schuld
<benlu> Ist es möglich die erste Hälfte der ersten Seite einer PDF Datei auszudrucken?
<ppq> benlu: ja, aber umständlich
<benlu> ppd: ich würde diese Umständlichkeit in Kauf nehmen. :)
<ppq> benlu: mit q bitte ;) am schnellsten dürfte es wohl mit gimp gehen.. öffnen bzw. importieren, zuschneiden (das skalpellwerkzeug) und direkt aus gimp drucken
<benlu> ah danke, ich probiere das
<ppd> ppq: immer wenn ich eine deutschsprachige notification in xchat bekomme weiß ich, dass eigentlich ppq gemeint ist... ;)
<dadrc> wir sollten noch ppp und ppb in den Channel holen...
<ppq> ppd: hehe
<ppd> das passiert jeden tag bestimmt einmal, obwohl ich nicht lang online bin. du solltest vlt. den leuten nicht mehr so viel helfen, damit ich nicht so häufig angepingt werde ;)
<ppq> hrhr
<ppq> ist mir noch nie aufgefallen
<stevieh> weil ppd hat man vom drucker konfigurieren noch im rückenmark.
<ppd> oh ja, was meinst du wo das herkommt...
<benlu> ppq: also den Bereich den man nicht braucht ausschneiden und dann den sichtbaren Bereich einfach drucken?
<dadrc> Markieren, was du brauchst, Crop, drucken
<benlu> crop?
<dadrc> Jo. Gerade kein deutsches Gimp hier, aber die Funktion ist unter Image → Crop to Selection
<pschmitt> hi
<pschmitt> jmd schon versucht 3 displays mit einer hd4000 zum laufen zu bringen ?
<dadrc> pschmitt, bestimmt. beschreib einfach dein konkretes problem, dann muss jemand, der dir helfen will, nicht erst alle infos erfragen.
<pschmitt> joa also ich habe folgendes mainboard: gigabyte z77x-up4-th und habe 3 displays unter windows zu laufen gebracht. Unter Linux bleibt jedoch immer 1 Bildschirm schwarz - auch wenn xrandr mir meldet dass 3 angeschlossen und aktiv sind
<pschmitt> ich vermute das der intel treiber noch keine 3 displays unterstützt
<pschmitt> bin mir aber nicht sicher
<stevieh> irgendwo hab ich glaub ich mal gelesen, dass einer am x230 drei Bildschirme betreibt... aber beschwören würde ich es nicht...
<pschmitt> habe ich auch mal gelesen
<pschmitt> hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter, das x230t hat eine graka glaub ich
<benlu> also das ließ sich drucken aber die Druckqualität nach "auswahl, crop und drucken" ist schlecht. Der Strichcode vor allem wird verschwommen dargestellt.
<benlu> ist das selbe wie wenn ich es per Okular machen würde...
<stevieh> pschmitt: ne, der x230 hat hd4000
<pschmitt> aha
<stevieh> aber ist mir grad ein wenig zu anstrengend, den dritten Bildschirm zu testen...
<stevieh> oder...
<stevieh> hmm...
<sdx23> benlu: convert mit entsprechenden Optionen.
<benlu> sdx23: ist convert eine Options aus dem Menü von GIMP?
<sdx23> benlu: nein, ein Cli-Programm
<benlu> achso
<benlu> convert? bei mir gibts converall oder convert-pgn zum nachinstallieren.
<benlu> *konvertall
<benlu> *convertall
<ppq> benlu: beim importieren des PDFs in gimp kannst du eine auflösung angeben
<benlu> ahja
<sdx23> !imagemagick > benlu 
<kubine> benlu: Informationen zu ImageMagick finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ImageMagick
<benlu> da stand 100% glaube ich
<ppq> benlu: voreingestellt sind 100 PPI
<ppq> das ist natürlich nicht so dolle
<benlu> ahja, und was wäre zu empfehlen?
<ppq> 300 oder gar 600 bei nem strichcode machen sinn
<ppq> je nach dem was dein drucker kann
<benlu> 600 kann er :)
<benlu> danke
<ppq> benlu: und du musst einfach links in der werkzeugleiste das skalpellwerkzeug nehmen, das heißt "zuschneiden", damit den bereich einrahmen den du behalten(!) willst und enter drücken
<ppq> aber dadrcs weg geht natürlich auch
<dadrc> Ah, Zuschneiden nennen die das, genau
<benlu> juhu, es klappte. 600 PPI ist tip top sauber. Danke ppq
<vlt> ppd: Ja, das wäre besser.
<jokrebel> Was ist (unter KDE) ein Symbol, das aussagt "FUSE on /run/user/ich/gvfs" und weiter unten "mindestens eine Datei auf dem Gerät ist in einer Anwendung noch geöffnet". Es ist aber gar kein Programm geöffnet und das kommt sofort nach dem booten.
<jokrebel> Und die "verbindung lösen" darf nur root; aber wie?
<dAnjou> symbol?
<dAnjou> deine frage is irgendwie merkwürdig
<sdx23> jokrebel: klingt nach einer Benachrichtigung über gescheiterten Umount. Einer ziemlich schlecht übersetzten.
<jokrebel> jo - aber sollte das nicht nach einem reboot verschwunden sein; vor allem kann ich mich an kein Fehlschlagen eines externen Geräts erinnern.
<dAnjou> reicht wenn du mit ner shell in dem mount warst
<dAnjou> aber ich schnall die frage nach dem symbol immer noch nich
<sdx23> Ist auch kein externe Gerät, sondern das gvfs. Und da pfuscht auch dbus mit, kann also schon sehr gut drauf zugegriffen werden.
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Naja - unten im Panel von KDE ist ein USB-Symbol und wenn man da draufklickt kommen diese Meldungen (incl. der Meldung die kommt, wenn man erfolglos versucht auf das Eject-Symbol zu klicken)
<dAnjou> deine frage hört sich so an als würdest du ein symbol suchen, das etwas bestimmtes aussagt, um es beim coden für ein programm zu benutzen
<jokrebel> hö?
<dAnjou> usability und so
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Ich hab unten im Panel ein USB-Symbol, welches ich nicht weis wo es herkommt geschweige denn wie ich es wieder korrekt schließe
<dAnjou> ja, jetz isses klar
<darkfire> Hallo
<darkfire> Ich habe eine 1 TB Platte (interne)  in mein Rechner als zweit Platte angeschlossen.
<darkfire> SATA Anschluß
<darkfire> Problem: Die Platte wird nicht erkannt.
<darkfire> gParted installiert. 
<darkfire> Aber auch da wird es nicht erkannt
<ppq> darkfire: was sagt dmesg denn dazu? (pastebin bitte)
<darkfire> moment ich schau mal
<ppq> am einfachsten: paket pastebinit installieren, dann 'dmesg | pastebinit' ausführen
<jokrebel> !enter > darkfire
<kubine> darkfire: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<speckmade> Wir haben hier WLAN-Probleme.
<speckmade> Anscheinend schafft der Rechner es nicht, sich eine Netzwerkadresse zu beziehen.
<speckmade> Wir haben bisher ausprobiert: Knoppix zeigt keine Probleme
<jokrebel> speckmade: Was für ubuntu? Was für WLAN-Karte? Seit wann gehts nicht mehr? Oder gings noch gar nicht? Was sagt lsusb? 
<speckmade> Turning it on and off again
<darkfire> ppg gibt es ne kürzere Version, was nur die Erkennbaren Platten anzeigt?
<speckmade> 12.10, glaub' ich
<speckmade> Broadcom
<speckmade> er frägt nach Netzwerkschlüssel
<speckmade> soweit kommt er.
<jokrebel> speckmade: "lsb_release -a" und "lsusb" sagen mehr. Bitte im Terminal ausführen und das koplette Ergebnis nopasten.
<ppq> darkfire: lsblk, das geht aber nur, wenn sie korrekt erkannt wurde. was wahrscheinlich nicht der fall ist.
<jokrebel> !pasten > speckmade
<kubine> speckmade: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<speckmade> es sind keine besonderen Vorkommnisse bekannt zwischen letztem Funktionieren und erstem fail.
<darkfire> hier kommt das poaste bin des dmesg
<darkfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590529/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<speckmade> ist 12.10.1 LTS
<speckmade> momrnt - 
<speckmade> 12.04.1
<darkfire> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit version, ja 
<darkfire> ppq haste gesehen?
<darkfire> Die zweite Platte ist nicht formatiert.
<ppq> darkfire: die wird nichtmal ansatzweise erkennt. dumme frage: sicher dass alle stecker (strom und sata) drin sind, richtig sitzen und heile sind?
<darkfire> die möchte ich ja in FAT 32 erstmal formatierem.
<darkfire> ich schau noch mal nach .
<darkfire> Dann melde ich mich nochma.
<darkfire> Danke ppq
<ppq> okay
<darkfire> und all die anderen.
<darkfire> Hallo da bin ich wieder
<darkfire> hier ist die pastebin von dmesg wegen meiner zweiten SATA Platte die nicht erkannt wurde. ich hab noch nen portablen Brenner angeschlossen.
<skorpio> hallo, wie kann ich libstdc++6 updaten?
<darkfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590583/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<skorpio> oder kennt jemand einen .smil player für ubuntu 10.04?
<darkfire> vlc sollte das können
<speckmade> haben dem Rechner jetzt von Hand eine Adresse zugewiesen.
<darkfire> ppq: noch da?
<skorpio> darkfire: meiner jedenfalls nicht
<speckmade> Router des Hausnetzes ist erreichbar
<skorpio> habe 1.06
<speckmade> domain names scheinen nicht aufgelöst zu werden.
<darkfire> skorpio, dann updaten auf die zweier Version.
<jokrebel> speckmade: Vielleicht braucht einfach der Router mal nen Neustart?
<speckmade> habe auch einen DNS-Server von Hand eingestellt und kein Erfolg.
<darkfire> jokrebel, kannst Du bitte mal schauen http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590583/
<speckmade> Router neugestartet - Problem besteht weiter.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<speckmade> Problem besteht auch in einem anderen Netzwerk mit anderem Internetzugang.
<darkfire> die Platte ist angeschlossen.
<darkfire> SATA
<ppq> darkfire: das sieht auch nicht besser aus. läuft die platte denn an, wenn du den rechner hochfährst? wird sie vom bios erkannt (meldung auf dem POST screen)?
<darkfire> ja
<speckmade> ausführlichere Experimente haben wir allerdings nur hier gemacht.
<ppq> darkfire: worauf bezieht sich das ja? ;)
<darkfire> meldung auf post screen da wird keine Platte 2 angezeit.
<darkfire> die Platte läuft an.
<darkfire> Ja die platte läuft an, ist aber nicht formatiert 
<darkfire> und ich kann die auch nicht mi Gparted formatiert, weil sie nicht erkannt wird.
<ppq> darkfire: schau dich mal im bios um, ob es da interessante einstellungen zum controller gibt. man kann zum beispiel ungenutzte ports deaktivieren. ob formatiert oder nicht, ist dem rechner völlig egal
<darkfire> Ah so
<darkfire> dann mache ich das mal
<ppq> darkfire: welches mainboard hast du?
<darkfire> es kann durchaus möglich sein, das die SATA Ports deaktiviert wurden.
<darkfire> irgend was von IBM
<david___> grossing: Hi
<grossing> david___, können wir dir helfen?
<ppq> darkfire: was sagt 'dmidecode -t baseboard'?
<david___> grossing: du kennst mich unter Daffi
<ppq> darkfire: mit sudo
<david___> grossing: Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen ob du meine Nachricht gestern noch bekommen hattest .. 
<ppq> darkfire: und selbstverständlich in einem pastebin :)
<grossing> hab ich ja. Und wenn es kein Support-Fall ist, würde ich gerne nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern :)
<darkfire> ppq: augenblick ich schau mal
<darkfire> ich hatte schon die Idee mit einem livesystem wie Knoppix zu schauen ob da zwei Platten erkannt werden, hihihi
<ppq> darkfire: sehr unwahrscheinlich
<skorpio> darkfire: glaube 2.0 ist nicht wirklich für lucid gemacht... hast du das so am laufen?
<darkfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590628/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<darkfire> baseboard
<ppq> darkfire: achso, son blade dings
<darkfire> ja und?
<Guest29086> hello
<darkfire> so n Blade dings was keine zwei interne Festplatten händeln kann obwohl 4 SATA einschübe da sind.
<ppq> darkfire: habe keine ahnung von den dingern. kein plan wie da das bios aussieht und was man einstellen kann. aber möglich ist es garantiert, klar
<ppq> darkfire: viel erfolg noch bei der fehlersuche
<darkfire> danke ppq
<darkfire> Hat sonst noch jemand ne Idee?
<skorpio> weiss jemand wie man vlc 2.0 unter lucid installieren kann?
<skorpio> finde keine passende ppa
<maytz> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<kubine> Title: VideoLAN - VLC media player for Ubuntu (at www.videolan.org)
<skorpio> schon probiert
<skorpio> der kennt sogar nur 1.3
<k1l> skorpio: lucid hat noch bis april support. da sollte man sich langfristig was überlegen. ob z.b. ein upgrade zur nöchsten LTS jetzt schon lohnt
<maytz> http://www.tuxtree.com/2012/02/how-to-install-vlc-2-0-in-ubuntu-10-0411-1012-04-using-ppa-2.html
<kubine> Title: How to : Install VLC 2.0 in Ubuntu 10.04/11.10/12.04 using ppa - Tuxtree (at www.tuxtree.com)
<skorpio> maytz: klappt auch nicht
<maytz> wieso nicht?
<skorpio> maytz: die ham alle nicht die 2.0er drin
<skorpio> zumindest nicht für lucid
<maytz> ein ppa, das vlc2 heißt, hat kein vlc2 drin? :o
<skorpio> maytz: '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.'
<skorpio> wird wohl aufs upgrade rauslaufen
<maytz> oder du baust ihn dir selber
<skorpio> ich glaube das ist mir immer noch zu aufwendig
<skorpio> kann ich das upgrade aus dem system machen oder muss ich alles neu aufsetzen?
<k1l> skorpio: kannst von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgraden
<k1l> aber zur vorsicht natürlich ein backup griffbereit halten
<skorpio> k1l: ok alles klar dann mache ich mich mal an die arbeit, vielen dank für die hilfe
<ANTiSTAR> hi
<daswort> Kann man bei LibreOffice 3.4.5 Farbcodes direkt eingeben?
<Robert_Zenz> daswort, definiere "Farbcodes direkt eingeben"?
<daswort> #25A6A8, oder auch direkt RGB.
<Robert_Zenz> daswort, ich weiß nur vom hinzufügen von Farben in die Palette in den Optionen, dort kann man die auch direkt eingeben.
<daswort> Danke Robert_Zenz 
<Proxymalz> Wie bekomme ich heraus, wie der Pfad zu einem zuvor installierten Programm ist?
<dAnjou> Proxymalz: wie installiert?
<dAnjou> und welches und welche ubuntu-version?
<Proxymalz> na ich habe android-tools-fastboot installiert als Package und ich muss den PATH noch in der bash anpassen damit ich übers Terminal den Befehl "adb" aufrufen kann
<daswort> apt-file Proxymalz aber nur für paket die via paketverwaltung gemanage werden
<daswort> Als was für ein Paket ? Proxymalz 
<k1l> Proxymalz: nein
<dAnjou> ich glaub nich, dass du das musst
<Proxymalz> das Ubuntu Software-Center ist doch eine Paketverwaltung, oder ?
<k1l> Proxymalz: wenn du das aus den offiziellen uellen gemacht hast, dann brauchste das nicht
<k1l> Proxymalz: ja, aber da kannst du auch .deb pakete von internetseiten installieren. die kommen dann nicht von ubuntu
<Proxymalz> es gibt keine offizielle Quelle dafür, habe das Package manuell herunter geladen und installiert
<k1l> Proxymalz: das ist ein unterschied. und bei ubuntu 1210 ist fastboot und adb dabei
<Proxymalz> hehe :)
<Proxymalz> dann könnte ich doch eigentlich ein Upgrade auf 12.10 machen, oder?
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fastboot&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all  siehe
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- fastboot (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Proxymalz> Die Sache ist nur ob mein System nach einem Upgrade lauffähig bleibt, nutze ein Samsung Chromebook
<dAnjou> Proxymalz: wo haste das paket denn her?
<k1l> !Android_SDK > Proxymalz 
<kubine> Proxymalz: Informationen zu Android_SDK finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Android_SDK
<Proxymalz> packages.debian.org
<k1l> da steht es was du machen musst, wenn du kein 1210 hast
<k1l> und pakete von packages.debian würde ich nciht nehmen
<dAnjou> k1l: is total veraltet
<dAnjou> würd ich ncih mehr drauf verweisen
<k1l> dAnjou: nicht das sdk von android holen?
<dAnjou> k1l: nicht diesem artikel folgen
<Proxymalz>  Diese deutsche Anleitung hat mir gefehlt. Ich hatte nur die Englische und da steht "/to/Path" nur den weiß ich ja nicht. 
<Proxymalz> Ich denke es wäre einfacher auf 12.10 zu gehen statt mich jetzt damit auseinander zu setzen
<dAnjou> Proxymalz: wäre es
<dAnjou> und du solltest überhaupt nur zeug auf dieser seite lesen, wenn du android-entwicklung machen willst: http://developer.android.com/index.html
<kubine> Title: Android Developers (at developer.android.com)
<Proxymalz> ja aber dist-upgrade -d wäre der falsche Befehl oder ?
<dAnjou> steht alles im wiki
<dAnjou> (wie ironisch)
<Proxymalz> Ich wollte mein Galaxy Nexus mal CyanogenMod 10 rauf machen, hab' sonst immer Windows genutzt, da gibt es ja das Nexus Toolkit, was mir die "Arbeit" sehr erleichtert
<Proxymalz> jaja die Wiki :)
<darkfire> Problem Festplatte 1TB gelöst.
<darkfire> Ich habe die Festplatten getauscht
<darkfire> und es funktioniert
<daswort> Ich bekam nach der Installation von Liferea aus der stable PPA des Projektes, folgenden Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413207/
<kubine> Title: liferea installation › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Und nun bekomme ich das bei jeder apt-Aktion egal ob install, upgrade oder remove
<daswort> Wie löse ich das Problem?
<daswort> abgesehen davon den Inhalt des Ordners zu löschen.
<Fuchs> daswort: das waere die Holzhammermethode
<Fuchs> da ist ein Skript, welches vermutlich ein rm ohne -f macht und deswegen fehlschlaegt
<daswort> Wie kann ich denn die Installation richtig zuende führen? (oder rückgängig machen?)
<Fuchs> was liegt denn in dem Ordner drin? 
<Fuchs> weil der moechte den so oder so entfernen, 
<Fuchs> von daher koenntest Du das wohl einfach wohin wegsichern und dann das Skript so durchlaufen lassen 
<daswort> Doku halt. changelog.Debian.gz  copyright
<Fuchs> schmeiss das mal sonstwo hin 
<daswort> Schad, ich dachte es gäbe einen eleganten Weg, hätte ja auch etwas wichtiges sein können.
<daswort> BTW: Gibt es bei rm eine --dry oder --simulate Option? Ich sehe in der Manpage auf Anhieb keine.
<Fuchs> ich haette nun mv genommen
<daswort> Wozu, der Ordner ist wieder gefüllt. Soweit war die Installation nämlich noch nicht.
<leimboy> Halli internetuser ich arbeite an einer opne source Betriebssystem wer kann mir helfen
<k1l> !ot > leimboy 
<kubine> leimboy: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<leimboy> hihi
<leimboy> dann stelle ich meine frage dort rein
#ubuntu-de 2013-01-31
<Satorisanja> hallo
<Satorisanja> alles funktioniert.
<Satorisanja> meine 1tb Platte wurde nachdem ich sie umgestöpselt hatte erkannt.
<Satorisanja> konnte diese auch formatieren und jetzt in beiden Systemen nutzen.
<Satorisanja> Hallo daku
<dAnjou> Satorisanja: das war nur ein nick change. bitte begrüße nich wahllos leute hier.
<Satorisanja> entschuldige bitte dass ich höflich bin, dAnjou
<Satorisanja> hallo dAnjou.
<MarkusH> k1l: bin ich drüben raus?
<k1l> jupp
<MarkusH> k1l: gut. Und nun gn8
<k1l> hehe, gn8
<skorpio> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei gnome-shell 3.4 eine feste anzahl von desktops haben kann?
<skorpio> normal macht der ja immer einen neuen auf wenn ein neuer belegt wird
<skorpio> kann ich das aendern?
<dAnjou> skorpio: musst mal gucken, obs ne extension dafür gibt
<Satorisanja> Guten Morgen
<benlu> moin, kann es sein, dass seahorse irgendwie abstürzen kann und bei 100% CPU Last verbleibt?
<benlu> sieht ganz danach aus.
<darkfire> Guten Morgen
<Minipluto> ich hatte beim letzten Boot die Ausgabe dass in der home partition einige verwaiste inodes gefunden wurden („home: Bereinigen verwaiste Inode […]“), insgesamt 10 Stück. Mir ist im Betrieb allerdings nichts aufgefallen, also es gab keinen Systemabsturz (außer dass indicator weather manchmal abstürzt). Ist das ein Indiz für kommende Hardware-Probleme oder darf so etwas auch einfach mal so vorkommen?
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: a) smartmontools mal auf die platte loslassen b) das hier gegenlesen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1101797
<kubine> Title: Bug #1101797 “On shutdown: “umount2: Device or resource busy, um...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd: hab ich schon. Zeigt nichts ungewöhnliches an außer einen Milliardenwert für Program_Fail_Cnt_Total. Konnte aber noch nicht rausfinden wofür der ist und bisher den Eindruck gewonnen dass das erst mal nichts zu sein scheint was auf einen Fehler hinweist
<Minipluto> und die Fehlermeldung im Bugreport bekomme ich auch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: ok, dann kann ich spontan nichts beitragen
<Minipluto> oh das program fail count zeigt an wie viele schreiboperationen aufs Flash nicht funktioniert haben
<nevchen> moin
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich hab hier im Notebook eine TOSHIBA MK2529GSG Festplatte. Die Latenz ist furchtbar, ich hab mal munin installiert. Pieks sind bei 3,5 Sekunden und der Schnitt bei über 600 ms. Kann mir wer sagen ob und wie man das verbessern kann?
<LetoThe2nd> andi: erstmal mit den smartmontools schauen ob das ding überhaupt ok ist.
<andi> Im Netz ist die Latenz mit 3,0 bis 5,5 ms angegeben.
<andi> http://pastebin.com/X0uAc6ZX Reallocated_Sector_Ct passt das noch mit 140?
<kubine> Title: ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE UPDATED WHEN_ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<andi> Ansonsten sehe ich keine Fehler. Auch der letzte Short offline Test lief ohne Probleme.
<LetoThe2nd> naja knapp 1000 g sense errors...
<LetoThe2nd> und mein reallocated sector count hier ist 0 resp. 2 auf zwei platten
<andi> Dann werd' ich das dem Händler mal schicken und fragen ob wir da was machen können.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn garantie schlicht ne neue haben wollen, ansonsten verschrotten. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> noch dazu ist die sicher nicht neu, mit ~3k betriebsstunden.
<LetoThe2nd> das entspricht fast 2 jahren büro einsatz
<andi> Was für ein gebrauchtes Notebook jetzt nicht unbedingt schlimm wäre. Wenn die Festplatte tun würde. Ich hätte zumindest damit gerechnet, dass ich die Festplatte noch ein Jahr nutzen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> meine meinung: raus damit, neue kaufen. wird schon nen grund haben, dass du es als "gebraucht" gekriegt hast.
<andi> Ich hab ein Backup, deshalb mach' ich mir nicht allzu große Sorgen. Jetzt frag' ich erstmal beim Händler nach was er dazu sagt und dann sehen wir weiter.
<andi> Aber danke für's drüber schauen. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> viel spass.
<andi> Oh, den werd' ich wohl leider haben.
<approach> Ich hab meine PW für meine externe Platte vergessen, wenn ich mich Hypnotisieren lasse, und die Person alle Energie und Geschick zusammenbündelt, kann er das Passwort herausfinden aus meinen Unterbewusstsein?
<koegs> !ot > approach 
<kubine> approach: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<koegs> mal im ernst...
<approach> haha
<exoon> Hallo. Ich versuche bei einer Tastatur den alt- und super-key zu vertauschen. Ich habe die Datei ~/.Xmodmap angepasst (http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/apple-keyboard-unter-linux/). Es funktioniert auch, aber alt-tab liegt noch auf der alten Belegung. Ich vermute das Problem ist, dass ich es systemweit ändern muss.
<kubine> Title: Apple Keyboard unter Linux | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<exoon> beim abziehen und neu anstecken springt die tastatur auch in den alten modus.
<exoon> die frage wäre jetzt ob man die xmodmap nur für den benutzer oder auch systemweit ändern kann.
<skorpio> hallo, weiss jemand wie ich gnome-shell 3.6 unter ubuntu 12.04 installieren kann?
<skorpio> ein ppa wäre nicht schlecht
<k1l_> skorpio: bei sowas würde ich eher auf 12.10 upgraden
<skorpio> k1l_: wird denn die shell nicht weiter für 12.04 supported?
<k1l_> skorpio: ansonsten schau dir das hier mal an: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210195/how-to-update-from-gnome-3-4-1-to-3-6  allerdings dann ohne support hier. bei problemen an die ppa betreiber wenden
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - How to update from Gnome 3.4.1 to 3.6? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> skorpio: klar wird die shell supported. aber halt nicht die allerneuste 3.6er version, sondenr die version die zum release aktuell war
<koegs> oft genug liest man, das ein Upgrade auf 3.6 in 12.04 nicht empfohlen wird
<k1l_> eine LTS version ist nicht dafür da immer die neuste versionen zu haben sondern ein stabile ssytem mit langem support zu haben
<skorpio> koegs: ok dann lass ichs auch lieber
<rodion> Hey Leute, irgendwer hier der Erfahrung hat mit der Konfiguration von ladspa plugins für alsa? Bzw. jemand der generell mal .asoundrc rumgepsielt hat. Habe da ein duplex Problem....
<FRODO_> hi
<rodion> Hier mal ein paste von meiner (recht kurzen) .asoundrc: http://pastebin.com/d9Ce2Qfk
<kubine> Title: No Duplex? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rodion> Funktioniert gut solange nur ein Programm auf pcm.crossfeed zugreift. Sobald es ein zweites versucht gibts Fehlerausgaben, dass das Gerät belegt sei.
<FRODO_> Ich hier ein kleines Problem. Undzwar habe ich ein kleines Netbook mit Intelgrafik und versuche vergeblich VSYNC in XFCE zu aktivieren. Leider bekomm ich das nicht hin und die Fenster zerreichen beim verschieben. Gibt es eine möglichkeit VSYNC für den Desktop ohne COMPIZ zu aktivieren? Vlt über die Grafiktreiber einstellungen wie bei AMD oder so?
<rodion> FRODO_: Meines Wissens nach gibts es keine Möglichkeit xfwm4 vsync aufzuzwingen, weil es Xrender anstatt openGL zum Rendern verwendet. Solange also der compositor von xfwm nicht nach openGL portiert wird sieht es schlecht aus....
<FRODO_> also Grafiktreiber einstellungen wie bei AMD oder so helfen nicht?
<dadrc> Naja, es gibt im Xfce-Bugtracker einen Patch für Vsync
<FRODO_> Der ist wahrscheinlich nicht stable oder so, sonst wäre der patch wohl standartmässig ausgeliefert oder?
<FRODO_> du meinst xfwm-vblank-vsync
<rodion> Ja, der hier ne? https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8898
<kubine> Title: Bug 8898 [patch] Vsync support for the xfwm compositor (at bugzilla.xfce.org)
<FRODO_> ich habe diesen patch mal über aur (ich nutze arch) installiert, das gibt mir die möglichkeit über die einstellungen zu aktivieren, jedoch 1. aktiviert es vsync nicht wirklich. 2. geht der haken raus wenn man diese option wieder betritt
<rodion> Also, nutze hier selber xfce und habe mir einfach einen hotkey gemacht der den compositor umschaltet, falls mal ein video auf jeden fall ohne tearing gechaut werden soll
<LetoThe2nd> FRODO_: und jetzt hand aufs herz: ist das betreffende system arch oder ubuntu?
<FRODO_> arch.. hab ich im letzten satz geschrieben
<LetoThe2nd> FRODO_: denn falls letzteres, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter. danke sehr.
<LetoThe2nd> äh, falls arch. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> m(
<rodion> ;)
<FRODO_> warum offtopic?
<LetoThe2nd> FRODO_: weil der channel hier #ubuntu-de heisst, und wie dir das topic ziemlich klar sagt, hier ubuntu supported wird.
<LetoThe2nd> FRODO_: ich hab nichts gegen arch, nur einfach hier im channel bitte nicht.
<FRODO_> kein thema, wobei das problem linux bezogen ist und ubuntu ist ja bekanntlich linux. wenn ich das problem auf arch hab und löse, habe und löse ich es auch unter ubuntu. aber egal, möchte eure regeln nicht frage stellen ;)
<FRODO_> trotzdem danke
<LetoThe2nd> danke für dein verständnis. :)
<FRODO_> ich werd ma schnell ubuntu installieren damit ich hier mitreden kann
<FRODO_> ;)
<koegs> FRODO_: du hast einen Patch über AUR für Arch installiert, wie soll dir da ein Ubuntu-User helfen? O.o
<LetoThe2nd> FRODO_: wie gesagt - in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist das thema herzlich willkommen und es sind zu 95% die selben leute. es geht einfach nur darum, diesen channel mehr oder weniger "spartenrein" zu haben.
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin dafür, dass wir das damit gut sein lassen alle und einfach einen channel weiter drüben weiter reden.
<k1l_> FRODO_: geh doch einfach in die arch support channel. ist doch nicht so schwer als hier ein drama zu verantstalten. 
<FRODO_> ne es ging mir nicht um diesen patch, ich wollte gerne wissen ob man das problem durch die intel treiber lösen kann. wie gesagt bei amd nvidia kann man ja über die treibersoftware was einstellen.
<FRODO_> darum gings, wollte keine hilfe zu dem patch
<k1l_> FRODO_: andere distri andere kernel andere treiber andere programmversionen etc etc etc
<FRODO_> also soweit ich weiss nutzen doch alle distros den gleichen intel open source treiber oder nicht? die version ist vlt unterschiedlich
<LetoThe2nd> nein, weil jede distribution die treiber für sich anders patcht.
<FRODO_> aha, ok thx nice zu wissen
<sysdef> ...und manche distries nichts (oder wenig) an die community bzw. das original (triber-)projekt zurueck geben
<LetoThe2nd> gerade bei sowas sind da unterschiede oft enorm, deswegen sind wir da ja auch etwas wählerisch (nimms nicht persönlich, die regeln hier haben im allgemeinen schon ihre gründe.)
<FRODO_> ja kein thema
<FRODO_> gibts denn für ubuntu was gescheites? die distro zu wechseln ist ja kein thema für mich
<LetoThe2nd> definiere "was gescheites"
<xharx> hallo. folgendes Problem: xubuntu verstellt meine uhr. wenn ich nach xubuntu arch laufen lasse, zeigt es die falsche zeit. wie kann ich das ändern
<FRODO_> eine möglichkeit über den intel treiber vsync zu aktivieren
<LetoThe2nd> k.a., für mich ist sowas völlig irrelevant ;)
<FRODO_> nutzt du denn xfce?
<LetoThe2nd> nope.
<FRODO_> welches de dann?
<k1l_> FRODO_: frag doch erstmal den arch support. bevor du ein hypotethisches problem in xubuntu reininterpretierst
<LetoThe2nd> und für meine rechner die fast nur terminals zeigen taugen auch trivialst-grafiktreiber ;)
<FRODO_> @k1l_ ich habe unter ubuntu auch tearing mein bester, das problem habe ich generell unter xfce
<LetoThe2nd> ... und schon wieder gehts los.
 * LetoThe2nd geht in die kaffeekche
<koegs> xharx: du solltest beiden Distros mitteilen UTC zu nutzen
<koegs> xharx: in xubuntu geht das in /etc/default/rcS
<xharx> koegs: thx
<xharx> koegs: sieht gut aus, hab das von =no auf =yes gesetzt, testing...
<rodion> FRODO_: Nochmal, du kannst gerne alle xorg optionen die es beim intel treiber zu VSYNC gibt durchprobieren nur wird es dir wahrscheinlich nichts helfen, da der compositor von xfwm4 Xrender nutzt und Xrender kein hardware VSYNC implementiert.
<rodion> :D ohman da will man mal helfen
<Helsinger> Hallo ich suche eine software die mir alle Fotos zb. auf  der HDD D: durchsucht und dann übersichtlicht anzeigt kennt einer so was?
<LetoThe2nd> und was soll D: sein?
<dAnjou> Helsinger: D:?
<dAnjou> Helsinger: is n ubuntu channel hier
<k1l_> also suchst du eine fotoverwaltung?
<dAnjou> !grafik > Helsinger 
<kubine> Helsinger: Informationen zu Grafik finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafik
<dAnjou> viel spaß
<dAnjou> das war ja einfach
<k1l_> !bilder_verwalten > Helsinger hier werden fotoverwaltungen vorgestellt
<kubine> Helsinger hier werden fotoverwaltungen vorgestellt: Informationen zu Bilder_verwalten finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bilder_verwalten
<mnass> ich hoffe ihr akzeptiert die frage als ubuntu related wenn ich die frage für unter ubunut stelle ... da hat jemand ne Festplatte zu verschenken bei der 10 sektoren kauputt sind - kann man die noch irgendwie eingeschränkt aber sicher nutzen unter ubuntu?
<koegs> mnass: das gehört eigentlich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LetoThe2nd> mnass: negativ. wenn platte putt, dann platte putt, dann platte putt. fertig, EOS :)
<koegs> mnass: und nein, kaputte sektoren haben die tendenz sich zu vermehren, also lieber nicht
<mnass> k thx
<nevchen> demnächst
<nevchen> *bis
<cronon> Hallo
<cronon> Vorhin ließ sich mein Ubuntu nicht mehr starten, was sich aber letztendlich von einer CD aus mit fsck beheben ließ. Seitdem jedoch kann ich kein "sudo" benutzen, da es mir eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt, das Dateisystem sei nur lesbar. Was kann ich tun, um das zu beheben?
<apollo13> was hast du beim fsck gemacht, wie viele fehler gabs?
<k1l> das klingt nach einer kaputten festplatte. ich würde erstmal gucken das das backup aktuell ist
<apollo13> auf jeden fall: backup, badblocks und dann kübel
<cronon> kübel?
<apollo13> wegschmeißen
<cronon> oh
<apollo13> zumindest je nachdem was badblocks und fsck sagen ;)
<cronon> fsck hat n haufen sachen gemeldet, ich weiß nicht mehr genau was das war, aber die Frage war immer ob ich das ignorieren wolle. Außerdem hat es einige "oprhaned Inodes" (?) gefunden und repariert. Ich habe als Parameter "-f -y" angegeben.
<apollo13> dafuq?
<cronon> hm?
<LetoThe2nd> warst du nicht vorhin gerade schon da? also "andi" oder so?
<apollo13> ich hoffe du hast __davor__ ein backup gemacht
<cronon> das mit dem backup muss ich wohl vergessen haben...
<LetoThe2nd> machen. jetzt.
<LetoThe2nd> ansonsten: nana, nananana, heyheyhey.. goohoodbye.
<cronon> ich hab auf diesem Ubuntu nur ganz wenige Daten die ich brauche, die hab ich schon auf nen Stick gesichert. Also wenn ich das neuinstallieren muss ist das nicht so schlimm. 
<k1l> cronon: bei fehlern werden die festplatten read-only gemountet. ich würde mir jetzt mehr sorgen um die daten machen als darum, dass das system nicht stabil läuft. es läuft warscheinlich auf eine neuinstallation auf einer neuen festplatte raus
<cronon> Das ganze ist übrigens ne Wubi-Installation (also als Datei in nem Windows-Dateisystem)
<LetoThe2nd> *plonk*
<dAnjou> lolol
<apollo13> ymmd
<cronon> hups, ich hätte das böse wort wohl nicht benutzen dürfen ;)
<dAnjou> is ja überhaupt nich wichtig, sowas zu erwähnen
<LetoThe2nd> nö, aber mit support schauts da prinzipiell unglaublich schlecht aus.
<apollo13> cronon: dann würde ich dir mal auf der echten platte nen filesystem check empfehlen, mit etwas glück kannst die windows platte dann auch kübeln
<cronon> mhm, da gibts noch n weiteres problem
<k1l> cronon: dann deinstallier den wubi müll und mach eigene richtige partitionen und installier es da richtig
<cronon> Windows hat auch schon den Geist aufgegeben, weil es Probleme mit dem Dateisystem hat... :<
<apollo13> trollololol
<k1l> m(
 * dAnjou hat auch noch einen
<dAnjou> *facepalm*
<k1l> und da soll das ubuntu was auf dem windows dateisystem läuft alles retten?
<cronon> Das Ubuntu hab ich ja installiert, als noch alles super lief. Dann ging Windows nach nem Update irgendwann nicht mehr, da hab ich nur noch Ubuntu benutzt. Ich will das ja gar nicht benutzen, um irgendwas zu retten.
<LetoThe2nd> eigentlich können wir den fall abschliessen. festplatte -> müll, alles gut.
<cronon> "alles gut" ist relativ :(
<k1l> cronon: verabschiede dich von wubi
<k1l> das ist zum testen gedacht. nicht zum anwenden von mehr als 2 wochen
<cronon> Ich würde auch gerne Ubuntu auf ner richtigen Partition benutzen, aber Windows + Bootpartition + Recovery belegen drei Partitionen und dann muss ja noch irgendwo der Swap hin.
<apollo13> ja und?!
<cronon> Kann der Swap auch in ne erweiterte Partition?
<apollo13> warum sollte er nicht können?
<LetoThe2nd> unter linux kann eigentlich alles in ne erweiterte partition, ausser unter umständen die boot-partition.
<cronon> Weil ich nciht weiß wie erweiterte Partitionen funktionieren und Swap ja (soweit ich weiß) ganz anders funktioniert als normale Partitionen.
<LetoThe2nd> m( *facepalm* *troll* *plonk*
 * LetoThe2nd geht besser ganz weit weg
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: du bist pöse
<apollo13> cronon: nein, swap ist weder was magisches noch sonstwas
<cronon> Okay, mit dem Wissen werde ich Ubuntu dann demnächst mitsamt Swap in ne erweiterte Partition packen.
<k1l> !partitionierung > cronon unten sind auch noch grundlagenartikel verlinkt
<kubine> cronon unten sind auch noch grundlagenartikel verlinkt: Informationen zu Partitionierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<k1l> bzw oben ist der grundlagen artikel verlinkt
<cronon> Ich werd den Artikel gleich mal lesen. Aber für mich am wichtigsten ist gerade wie ich sichergehen kann dass ich die Festplatte noch benutzen kann
<apollo13> gar nicht, neue kaufen und gut ist
<apollo13> festplatten halten einfach nicht ewig
<k1l> !festplattenstatus > cronon 
<kubine> cronon: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<k1l> aber wenn es erstmal fehler gibt kommen meist ganz viele hinzu. mit retten ist da nicht wirklich was
<cronon> ne Festplatte wird doch wohl mehr als anderthalb Jahre halten..
<apollo13> billigdinger nicht
<apollo13> teure mit ein bisserl pech auch nicht
<k1l> cronon: festplatten gehen kaputt. manche früher manche später. du kannst mit badblocks checken. zusätzlich noch die smartwerte auslesen
<k1l> aber gedanklich würde ich shconmal auf eine neue spekulieren
<cronon> kann ich badblocks vom laufenen system starten?
<apollo13> cronon: es ist eher sinnfrei sowas im wubi zumachen, du willst das auf die platte machen
<apollo13> ergo livecd rein und dann von dort aus machen
<k1l> cronon: alles was du jetzt noch machen kannst heisst nicht von festplatte booten
<geser> vielleicht kann man die Festplatte noch für /tmp nutzen :)
<k1l> das einzige mit festplatte wäre der neuinstall falls die probleme nach den tests nicht auf einen hdd schaden deuten sondern nur ein windows ntfs problem waren
<k1l> (was dann wiedermal den unsinn von wbi verdeutlicht hätte)
<k1l> geser: oder direkt als .local/share/trash :)
<cronon> Dann werd ich das die Tage mal mit badblocks von ner CD versuchen, das dauert wahrscheinlich länger oder?
<apollo13> länger als platte wegschmeißen? definitiv
<stefan____> hallo zusammen, lsusb zeigt mir den drucker, aber wenn ich dmesg abfrage zeit er nur folgendes: lp driver loaded but no devices found fehlt da ein treiber ? ich nutze ubuntu 11.10
<stefan____> sorry wieder da
<stefan____> niemand nen tipp  für mich ?
<jokrebel> stefan____: Zeig doch das lsusb mal
<jokrebel> !pasten > stefan____
<kubine> stefan____: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dadrc> Und
<dadrc> !geduld > stefan____ 
<kubine> stefan____: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<stefan____> lsusb = BUS 002 Device 003: ID04b8:0202 Seiko Epson Corp. Receipt Printer M129C
<jokrebel> stefan____: Dass 11.10 nur noch bis April supported wird weist Du?
<stefan____> ja
<stefan____> aber unsere Kassensoftware läuft sehr gut mit 11.10 :-)
<jokrebel> stefan____: Und der Drucker heißt epson m 129 c?
<stefan____> ja, es ist ein EPSON TM-T88V das ist ein Bondrucker
 * jokrebel kommt das mit "Kassensoftware" und "Bondrucker" grad so bekannt vor… Dejavue?
<koegs> kein dejavue
<stefan____> auf meinen notebook läuft das ganze ohne probleme da nutze ich ubuntu 12.10
<jokrebel> stefan____: 12.10 - 11.10 … warum nimmt man für sowas keine LTS-Version?
<yogg> Hi
<stefan____> die Kasse hängt ja nicht am netz
<jokrebel> stefan____: Und was spricht dagegen, das Notebook zu nehmen, wenn es damit läuft?
<yogg> Ich benutzte das Ekiga Softphone und würde gerne den Bildschirm aus dem Standby aufwecken sobald mich wer anruft. Derzeit bleibt der Bildschirm einfach schwarz. Ich muss die Maus bewegen und kann danach das Gespräch annehmen.
<yogg> Gibts da eine möglichkeit mit ubuntu 12.04 und unity?
<yogg> bzw. hat wer ne idee womit ich das hinbekommen könnte? Einlesen kann ich mich ja selber
<stefan____> weil eben meine notebook ist meines und die kasse etwas anderes ;-)
<stefan____> ich kann mit der Meldung "lp driver loaded but no devices found" absolut nichts anfangen und die suche nach dem fehler ist auch ohne erfolg bisher
<dadrc> yogg, müsstest mal gucken, ob ekiga bei Anrufen irgendwelche Aktionen durchführen kann
<dadrc> Dann geht das bestimmt irgendwie
<jokrebel> stefan____: Dann mach ne Kopie der Installation (natürlich mit vorherigem Backup)
<jokrebel> stefan____: Wie hängt der Drucker denn am Rechner?
<stefan____> mit usb
<jokrebel> kein USB-Adapter?
<yogg> dadrc: guter tipp sieht aber leider schlecht aus :(
<yogg> mal weitersuchen
<stefan____> der drucker wurde mit usb ausgeliefert
<dadrc> yogg, ich fürchte, ohne die Möglichkeit dazu wird das nichts
<yogg> dadrc: eventuell kann ich ein script im hintergrund laufen lassen das prüft ob ein zusätzliches fesnter aufgegangen ist. Ekiga öffnet ein extra fenster bei einem eingehenden anruf
<yogg> polling ist zwar kacke aber was soll man tun ^^
<daswort> Kann man Mediendateien in odp-Dateien integrieren, sodass man nur noch eine große odp-datei (Archiv) hat? Ich muss eine DAU-proof Datei erstellen, damit es nicht passiert dass eine Mediendatei irgendwie vergessen wird.
<dadrc> yogg, könntest du machen, `wmctrl -l` könnte das zB
<stevieh> daswort: du meinst videos und audios? Ich glaub nicht...
<jokrebel> stefan____: Mit Epson kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber vielleicht fehlt ja auch nur der passende Treiber? Das solltest Du ja auf dem Laptop rausfinden können, welcher Druckertreiber da genutzt wird.
<daswort> ja stevieh 
<dadrc> yogg, und das Display sollte sich mit `xset dpms force on` aufwecken lassen
<jokrebel> stefan____: Vielleicht findest ja auch hilfreiche Links im Wiki (zB.) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Epson-Drucker_und_-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4te
<kubine> Title: Epson-Drucker und -Multifunktionsgeräte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yogg> dadrc: danke "wmctrl -l" zeigt mir das extra Fenster an. Damit lässt sich das Problem lösen :)
<yogg> dadrc: "xset dpms force on" aktiviert den monitor leider nicht. aber mal suchen das sollte ja nicht zu schwierig sein
<dadrc> yogg, kann sein, dass du noch das Display mit angeben musst
<dadrc> xset -display :0 (wahrscheinlich) dpms force on
<skorpio> hallo, warum zeigt mir das indicator plugin im panel von xfce 4.1 zwei bluetooth applets an? 
<skorpio> kann ich das irgendwie aendern?
<stefan____> habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen, auf dem notebook wird es mit dmesg so ausgegeben: usblp 4-2:1.0: usblp1: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0202
<yogg> dadrc: nein das bringt leider alles nichts. auch ""xset s reset" und "xset s off" helfen leider auch nichts. Wenn ich den Bildschirm mit "xset" abschalte dann funktioniert es einwandfrei. Naja werds schon noch finden. Aber nicht mehr heute. Danke
<daswort> Wie heißt der Regex für entwederoder? Also etwa so: `befehl -blub *[.pdf|.odt]`
<dadrc> Was spricht gegen *.pdf *.odt?
<dadrc> Globbing passiert eh in der Shell.
<daswort> Ach runde Klammer :(
<daswort> m(
<daswort> dadrc: dagen spricht gerne dass das erste gern ein- und das zweite ausgabe ist, oder täusche ich mich?
<daswort> *dagegen
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, Globbing (also das Auflösen des *) passiert schon in der Shell
<dadrc> Also, Beispiel:
<dadrc> cp *.pdf dir/ wird zu: cp a.pdf b.pdf c.pdf dir/
<dadrc> Somit würde cp *.pdf *.odt dir/ zu: cp a.pdf b.pdf c.pdf d.odt e.odt dir/
<daswort> Stimmt.
<daswort> Danke
<Kassiopeia> Tachchen.
<daswort> hi Kassiopeia 
<Kassiopeia> Ich habe mal'ne frage: ich möchte euf meinem Laptop (Win7 x64 / ubuntu) parallel noch eine kleine partition mit WinXP anlegen. Ich hatte vor mir über Gparted ein bischen platz zu schaffen und dann WinXP nachträglich zu installieren. Hier meine frage: Wie bringe ich Grub2 bei, dass dann 3 systeme installiert sind?
<dadrc> Kassiopeia, grub sucht automatisch nach installieren Betriebssystem beim Update
<daswort> grub-update sollte genügen. Wenn Grub die nicht erkennt… manuell anlegen
<dadrc> Also, update-grub ausführen
<dadrc> Aber Achtung!
<dadrc> Die Windows-XP-Installtion wird dir dein Grub zerschießen.
<Kassiopeia> deswegen meine angst :)
<dadrc> Also hab 'ne Live-CD zur Hand.
<Kassiopeia> also nach der installation Linux vom Live-stick starten und update-grub ausführen?
<I-Punkt> Habe heute eine neue SD-Karte bekommen. Egal was ich versuche, es kommt immer "write-protected" Weder bei Windows, noch bei Linux kann ich schreibend zugreifen.  mount -o remount,rw funktioniert auch nicht. Lediglich die Digitalkamera kann schreiben. Hat jemand einen Plan, woran das liegen kann? Und nein, der Schiebeschalter ist richtig ;-)
<dadrc> Kassiopeia, so ähnlich, du musst noch ein chroot machen, damit die Configs am richtigen Platz landen
<dadrc> Das Vorgehen ist aber hier komplett beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Standard-Desktop-System
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> I-Punkt: Das Ding hat nicht zufällig so einen kleinen Schiebeschalter an der Seite?
<I-Punkt> siehe oben, meine letzten Worte ;-)
<daswort> Kassiopeia: Oder via GrubSuperDisk, die sollte man eh haben, für Notfälle.
<Kassiopeia> thanks, da war ich auch schon. :) dazu habe ich auch eine frage. was bedeutet "MBR"
<dadrc> Master Boot Record
<dadrc> Paar Sektoren am Anfang der Festplatte, in der der Bootloader steht
<daswort> I-Punkt: Ich habe genau danach aufgehört, warum nur? Vielleicht hängt die Kamera das Ding nicht vernünftig aus. Hast du mal ein manuelles mount probiert?
<Kassiopeia> besten dank leute!
<I-Punkt> sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/NIKON\ D3000/
<I-Punkt> mount: cannot remount blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/sdb1 read-write, is write-protected
<I-Punkt> Den versuch mit der digicam habe ich erst später gemacht. habe vorher vieles probiert mit fdisk gparted, unter Windows zu formatieren usw. nicht drinn!
<I-Punkt> komischerweise geht es in der kamera
<I-Punkt> und nur da
<daswort> Vielleicht ist die Markierung falsch und bei einschub in die Kamera wird der Schalter verschoben?!
<I-Punkt> habe schon gewechselt. kein Erfolg. habe auch den Schieber mehrfach hin und hergeschoben. Aber auch kein Erfolg. Ich tappe im dunkeln
<daswort> Und sonst: Im Internet nach Typenbezeichnung suchen und schauen ob andere mit der Karte ähnliche Probleme haben. 
<daswort> Im Notfall Garantie in Anspruch nehmen falls möglich.
<I-Punkt> Sehr seltsam, werde sie wohl zurückschicken müssen. Was nützt mir das t
<I-Punkt> Teil
<daswort> Oder du rufst bei Support an und machst danach einen lustigen Thread im Forum auf 
<I-Punkt> bei welchem Supportß
<I-Punkt> ?
<daswort> Des Herstellers, aber das wird nicht helfen.
<daswort> Überraschenderweise habe ich dort eine Antwort gefunden: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080310092638AAj06k8
<kubine> Title: How to remove write protection from SD card? - Yahoo! Answers (at answers.yahoo.com)
<I-Punkt> Recht hast du... Habe im Forum schon gesucht. Läuft alles auf das Gleiche raus. Dateisystemcheck kann Problem nicht korrigieren, eventuell mit Windows reparieren. Geht aber alles nicht. Dachte es gibt damit Erfahrungen
<daswort> Das Yahoo Answers mal gute Antworten gibts…
<daswort> Das ist aber eher unpraktisch, ich würde dann eher Umtausch vorziehen.
<I-Punkt> das muss ich erstmal übersetzten... Die Frau ruft aber gerade zum Abendbrot. danke erstmal @DW
<daswort> Bis dann.
<andi6803> Hallo, ich habe Postfix als lokalen Mailserver eingerichtet. Läuft auch soweit alles. Nur ich kann eine Mail nur an einen adressieren, ein zweiter erhält die Mail nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
<TheInfinity> andi6803: sind beide empfänger lokal?
<TheInfinity> andi6803: und wie versuchst du das @ adressieren?
<andi6803> beide sind lokal.
<andi6803> Mein Server hat den Namen "merkur"; die Adressen sind z.B andi@merkur , lukas@merkur, ...
<leimboy> hallo zusammen
<leimboy> ich habe mal ne frage 
<leimboy> was hällt ihr davon wenn mann ubuntu 12.04 im büro benutzt, könnte es mit den hardware zu problemen kommen??
<jokrebel> leimboy: Frag einfach. Und nutze bitte Punkte anstelle von ENTER, danke.
<leimboy> ok
<TheInfinity> !hcl > leimboy, schau mal darauf, da steht eine auswahl kompatbiler hardware
<kubine> leimboy, schau mal darauf, da steht eine auswahl kompatbiler hardware: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<TheInfinity> andi6803: womit schickst du? und was sagt das postfix log?
<leimboy> welches sollte mann installieren wenn mann einen 64 bit pc hat. das was auf der download seite empfohlen wird 32bit  oder wozu der pc geignet ist also 64 bit?
<andi6803> TheInfinity: auf dem einen rechner läuft evolution auf einem anderen thunderbird, egal von welchem client ich es schicke, gleiche verhalten.
<andi6803> Wonach soll ich im log suchen?
<TheInfinity> andi6803: nach infos wo was wie geschickt wurde
<TheInfinity> !erste_schritte > leimboy das wird im erste schritte artikel erläutert. 
<kubine> leimboy das wird im erste schritte artikel erläutert.: Informationen zu Erste_Schritte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Erste_Schritte
<TheInfinity> andi6803: notfalls loglevel hochsetzen
<andi6803> TheInfinity: mache ich, melde mich wieder.
<TheInfinity> !installation > leimboy der artikel hilft auch weiter
<kubine> leimboy der artikel hilft auch weiter: Informationen zu Installation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<andi6803> TheInfinity: ist /var/log/mail.log die richtige log Datei? Wie erhöhe ich den log level? Aktuell kann ich nur herauslesen, dass die Nachricht an die beiden Adressen gesendet wurde.
<leimboy> kann man den von xlfce auf ubuntu normalen desktop upgrade machen
<TheInfinity> andi6803: postfix config verzeichnis.
<dadrc> leimboy, ja. ubuntu-desktop installieren.
<leimboy> wie
<leimboy> sudo install ubuntu desktop ??
<leimboy> ubuntu komm raus
<leimboy> oder so?
<andi6803> TheInfinity: die main.cf liegt unter /etc/postfix; hier gibt es aber keine log Datei, oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
<TheInfinity> andi6803: mal nach "postfix loglevel erhöhen" zu googlen ist nicht so schwer ;)
<dadrc> leimboy, wie auch immer du gerne Pakete installierst. `install` macht aber nicht das, was du denkst.
<dadrc> Wenn du es in 'nem Terminal machen willst, wäre wohl `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` der richtige Befehl.
<leimboy> ok das wollte ich wissen dadrc und den andren danke ich auch einmal linux immer linux wa?
<stevieh> wa?
<daswort> Ist das normal dass das Drucker-Apple bei 12.10 xubuntu nicht angezeigt wird?
<cronon> Habe ich eine Vorteil davon, badblocks im destruktiven Modus laufen zu lassen?
<dadrc> cronon, ist halt gründlicher.
<cronon> Da ich meine gesamte Festplatte sowieso löschen möchte, wäre es dann also besser, den destruktiven Modus zu verwenden?
<dadrc> Dauert halt länger, aber wenn du die Zeit hast, joa
<cronon> Wieviel länger?
<jokrebel> daswort: Was hat Apple erstmal mit Ubuntu zu tun? Oder war das ein Schreibfehler?
<dadrc> cronon, weiß nicht. badblock ist aber echt nicht das schnellste. ~1TB braucht schon mal 2 Stunden im einfachen Modus
<ppq> bringt das nicht eh nur dann was, wenn das fs die liste hinterher kriegt? sprich, wenn du ein neues fs erstellst ("formatierst") bringt es nichts? (bin mir da nicht sicher)
<dadrc> Kannst die Liste auch speichern
<daswort> drucker*applet jokrebel 
<jokrebel> daswort: Wir das Drucken-Symbol nicht meist nur bei Benutzung (im Panel?) dargestellt? Oder auf was willst Du raus?
<daswort> Nein wird es nicht. Auch wenn ich das Kommando manuell starte nicht.
<daswort> `system-config-printer-applet`
<jokrebel> daswort: Also hier (unity) erscheit das auch nur, wenn grad ein Druckauftrag unterwegs ist.
<daswort> Ja, aber bei xubuntu, nicht mal wenn man es startet. Der befehl ist doch richtig oder?
<jokrebel> daswort: Wie gesagt, _nur_ wenn ein offener Druckauftrag da ist. Auch _nicht_ wenn man das Druckermenü aufruft. Was ist denn das _eigentliche_ Problem bei Dir?
<daswort> Dass das nie angezeigt wird.
<jokrebel> daswort: Unter Gnome hätte da vielleicht das Benachrichtigungsfeld oder die -...-Anzeige gefehlt, Keine Ahnung, ob das vielleicht unter XFCE auch so ist.
<daswort> Nachrichtenfeld ist in der Leiste, das ist nicht das problem.
<jokrebel> daswort: Wie gesagt, unter Gnome gab es da zwei verschiedene! …aber ich bin jetzt weg.
<jokrebel> gn8
<cronon> Wenn ich also sowieso alles neu formatiere, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den badblocks-Test dabei automatisch laufen zu lassen? Denn alleine bringt der ja nichts...
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> -cc als Parameter für mkfs, normalerweise.
<dadrc> Kannst du aber in der manpage für das spezifische mkfs, das du benutzen willst, nochmal überprüfen
<cronon> das prüft dann aber nur die jeweils anzulegende Partition, oder?
<dadrc> cronon, ja
<cronon> Ich möchte gerne auf meine persönlichen Dateien sowohl von Linux als auch von Windows drauf zugreifen können. Wird NTFS unter Linux gut genug unterstützt, oder sollte ich eher FAT32 nehmen?
<ppq> cronon: ntfs funktioniert einigermaßen zuverlässig, allerdings sehr langsam. wenn du sicher weißt, dass dort keine dateuen > 4 GiB gespeichert werden, nimm besser fat.
<maytz> fat16
<ppq> ?!
<apollo13> fat32 wenn schon, fat16 is murks
<cronon> Ich werde auch Dateien mit mehr als 4 GiB speichern müssen, daher ist FAT wohl keine Option. Ich habe allerdings gerade diese Seite (http://www.ext2fsd.com/) gefunden, die es ermöglichen will, von einem Windows aus auf ext3-Partionen zuzugreifen. Was haltet ihr davon?
<kubine> Title: Ext2Fsd Project (at www.ext2fsd.com)
<ppq> cronon: ntfs unter linux funktioniert besser als ext* unter windows
<cronon> hmm
<ppq> cronon: es ist übrigens gerade der freie exfat treiber für linux in version 1.0 erschienen. keine ahnung wie gut der schon funktioniert, aber einen blick ist er sicher wert.
<ppq> habe nur ein paar tage damit gespielt und hatte keine probleme, aber das muss nichts heißen
<ppq> aber hey, mit backups kann man ja mutig sein ;)
<cronon> jaja, backups...
<cronon> Also ich würde dann wohl das NTFS nehmen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es da irgendwelche Problem mit den Rechten geben wird, oder?
<ppq> cronon: möglich, ja. aber mit den richtigen mountoptionen kann man das problem umgehen
<ppq> !windowspartitionen_einbinden > cronon 
<ppq> na, hätte ja klappen können
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<kubine> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> so hieß was.
<daswort> Was war das aktuellere Print-Kommando im Terminal? lp ist das alte oder?
<ppq> lpr
<ppq> kann auch ps und pdf
<daswort> Danke
<ppq> auch nett: libreoffice -p datei.odt
<ppq> (ohne gui)
<cronon> Ist es sinnvoll, die Linux-Home-Partition auf die NTFS-Partition mit draufzulegen? eher nicht, oder?
<ppq> cronon: nein
<daswort> Ich dachte soffice wäre für die Konsole, oder ist das nur rückwertige Kompatibilität für StarOffice? ppq 
<cronon> Also reichen mir ja eigentlich auch einfach nur drei Partitionen, eine Linux, eine Windows+Daten, eine Swap.
<daswort> cronon: Das macht keinen Sinn weil NTFS keine Rechte unterstützt.
<ppq> cronon: ja, mehr würde ich auch nicht machen.
<sonotos> daswort: ntfs schon, nur der linuxtreiber vielleicht nicht
<cronon> Gut.
<cronon> Wieviel Platz sollte ich für Linux reservieren? Ich hatte jetzt so 100GiB angepeilt.
<daswort> Achso. Wg. NT und Posix? sonotos 
<ppq> daswort: die binary heißt tatsächlich original noch soffice. libreoffice ist ein symlink.
<ppq> find ich aber hübscher :)
<ppq> cronon: inklusive /home ist das vernünftig, jo
<cronon> Also ich werde wohl nur wenig bis gar keine Daten in dem /home haben, da ich dann alles auf die NTFS-Partition packen würde.
<daswort> ppq: oder loffice
<ppq> na dann reicht auch weniger.
<sonotos> daswort: so genau hab ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt ob und wie der ntfs3g treiber implementiert ist, aber das filesystem selbst kennt berechtigungen etc. sogar umfangreichere als die standard rechte die man bei ext so hat, vermutlich ist das auch das problem dass man das nicht mappen kann, aber nur geraten
<stevieh> bonsoir
<cronon> Ich kann nur schlecht einschätzen, wieviel Platz Linux und die ganzen Programme brauchen, daher möchte ich nicht zu wenig Platz haben.
<ppq> cronon: im prinzip kommt man auch mit 20 GiB aus, oder 50 wenn man sich keine gedanken machen will. 100 sind dann die doppelte sicherheit ;)
<ppq> aber kommt natürlich immer auf die nutzung an
<cronon> Dann nehm' ich 80. :)
<cronon> Müsste Ubuntu nicht auch mit 700mb auskommen, die Installation passt doch auf ne CD?
<daswort> 10 GB ist für ein gewöhnliches Nutzerverhalten minimum. Wenn du Spiele installierst und gerne mit Software herum spielst dann sind 20 besser. cronon 
<ppq> cronon: nein, das absolute minimum für ein system mit grafischer oberfläche sind so 5 GiB, wobei das wirklich keinen spaß macht
<ppq> also, bei ubuntu.
<daswort> cronon: Die Sachen auf der CD sind auch gepackt. Lade dir mal eine xz-Datei herunter und staune wie klein man damit Packen kann. cronon 
<cronon> Jetzt hab ich nur noch zwei Fragen, bevor das Partitionieren losgehen kann. :)
<daswort> schieß los :)
<cronon> Soll ich ext2 oder ext3 nehmen? Es gibt ja auch schon ext4, aber das ist ja noch ziemlichziemlich neu. GParted gibt mir ext2 als Vorgabe, aber das soll ja im Gegensatz zu ext3 kein Journaling haben.
<daswort> schon?
<cronon> Schon im Vergleich zu ext2 und ext3. ;)
<daswort> Die Frage ist ext3 oder ext4. Ext musst du gar nicht in betracht ziehen.
<apollo13> cronon: sicher dass du da nicht grad ein ubuntu 6.06 installierst?
<daswort> Zumd. nicht auf dem Desktop.
<stevieh> lol
<daswort> *ext2
<cronon> Ich scheine ja doch noch recht veraltete Informationen zu haben. ^^
<daswort> cronon: Du bist nich zufällig via AOL on, oder?
<cronon> AOL kenn' ich nur noch aus Geschichten...
<cronon> Schieben wir die Zahlen etwas höher, empfehlt ihr mir ext3 oder ext4?
 * daswort : ext4
<cronon> Okay, und warum?
<apollo13> also ext3 ist stabiler :þ
<ppq> ext4 ist stabil, imho
 * daswort hat aus spaß in big G "warum ext4" eingeben… Erster Post = *kicher* → https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=11245
<stevieh> man nimmt das, was die distro als default setzt... 
<daswort> Jupp, besonders wenn man nicht weiß warum X oder Y benutzen soll.
<cronon> Ich versuchs mal mit ext4, neu ist ja immer gut. ;)
<apollo13> ppq: langweiler
<dadrc> So neu ist ext4 nu auch nicht mehr.
<apollo13> ich sagte auch stabiler
<daswort> gegen ext3 kann man einen Blauwahl werfen. Gegen ext4 nur einen Orca.
<daswort> Ext3 ist also stabiler.
<daswort> Und gegen Fat32 nicht mal Sonderzeichen.
<cronon> Dann bleibt nur noch eine letzte Entscheidung: wieviel Swap solls sein? Ich hab gelesen, mindestens RAM-Größe, höchstens doppelt so viel.
<daswort> Wenn du es nicht besser weißt → so groß wie der RAM.
 * apollo13 hat kein ram
<apollo13> s/ram/swap/
 * ppq auch nicht
<apollo13> suspend geht so auch und hibernate auf ner verschlüsselten disk war mir dann zu doof
 * daswort hat auf dem netbook zwar swap, ist aber zu faul es zu nutzen.
<dadrc> Auch kein Swap, wenn mir die 16GB überlaufen, mach ich eh was falsch.
<cronon> Also Hibernate würd ich ganz gern benutzen, aber ohne Verschlüsselung.
<dadrc> Wenn du Hibernate benutzen willst → 2x RAM
<cronon> Und wahrscheinlich noch'n bisschen drauf, zur Sicherheit?
<dadrc> Nö, die ist da eigentlich schon mit drin
<apollo13> dadrc: das ist ne interessante und falsche rechnung :þ
<dadrc> apollo13, das ist keine Rechnung gewesen
<dadrc> Mehr so 'ne Faustregel
<dadrc> Wenn du einen besseren Vorschlag hast, immer her damit.
<daswort> dadrc: Warum eigentlich 2x?
<apollo13> also mir reicht ein bisserl über 1xram für hibernate, denn wenn ichs mal wirklich verwenden will ist swap immer so voll dass es eh nicht geht^^
<dadrc> daswort, naja, damit du den Swap auch noch nutzen kannst
<daswort> Ach klar.
<dadrc> Klar, wenn man seinen Swap komplett vollschreibt, egal wie groß der ist, geht das natürlich eh nicht.
<cronon> Also nehm ich jetzt einfach das doppelte?
<ppq> ich hab es mit 8 GB ram noch nie geschafft, dass der rechner swappte, ohne es explizit darauf anzulegen
<daswort> Aber kleiner geht doch auch. 
<apollo13> daswort: ja aber es erhöht die wahrscheinlichkeit dass du dann zu wenig hast
<cronon> ...weil Hibernate wär mir schon wichtig.
<dadrc> cronon, sagen wir es so: Du kannst Hibernate nutzen, wenn in deinem Swap genug Platz ist, um den Inhalt des Arbeitsspeichers reinzuschreiben
<daswort> Aber man kann es doch darauf anlegen!
<apollo13> daswort: lol
<ppq> mit uswsusp wird der auch noch komprimiert, es geht also locker auch swap < ram bei entsprechend kleiner ram-auslastung.
<apollo13> daswort: du darfst es eben nicht drauf anlegen, denn wenn du das tust geht es eben schief, murphy und so
<daswort> Auf meinem Netbook mit 1GB und 80GB HDD wäre das nicht das Problem. Auf auf dem Notebook mit 4GB RAM und 500GB ist das ein Problem. 500GB sind einfach immer voll.
<daswort> Wie schlau ist der hibernate eigentlich? Werden die Nullen in den Swap geschrieben? *duck*
<apollo13> cronon: bist du dir überhaupt sicher dass du hibernate brauchst?
<apollo13> daswort: ein system weiß im normalfall welches memory belegt ist
<daswort> cronon: Noch eine Frage?
<cronon> Also Hibernate hab ich jetzt so verstanden, dass da der Arbeitsspeicher auf der Festplatte landet und ich nächstes Mal da weitermachen kann.
<cronon> Das hab ich bisher recht oft unter Windows benutzt und find' das ganz praktisch.
<daswort> Das heißt also du hast keine SSD :D
<cronon> jop.
<daswort> cronon: Installierst du Ubuntu? (Also Unity?)
<cronon> daswort: Ja.
<cronon> Im Grunde hab ich Hibernate nur benutzt, damit das schneller startet, die Programme sind mir recht egal. Würde sowas unter Ubuntu dann nicht in diese Initial Ram Disk gehören?
<cronon> Öhm, das Partitionieren will nicht. Das Device sei busy, obwohl ich doch von einer CD aus arbeite?
<daswort> apollo13: Ich wollte nur absolute Gewissheit. Ich hab Hibernate+SWAP irgendwie mit dd in zusammenhang gebracht, keine Ahnung warum.
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-01
<C-A-M>  moin moin
<C-A-M> mein schlepptop geht beim dauerbetrieb andauernd in die knie bis ich nix mehr machen kann, hp pavilion dv9000, 2gb ram 2gb swap, AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 × 2 dualcore
<C-A-M> ram liegt dann bei 1,9 und die swap wird am ende auch voll genutzt und die cpus gehen dann auch gegen 100%
<C-A-M> gibt es ne möglichkeit den ram und die swap zu bereinigen während des betriebs?
<Minipluto> wo wird denn das geloggt, was man beim Runterfahren sieht, wenn man splash abgeschaltet hat? Ich dachte eigentlich kern.log oder syslog aber da müsste dann wenigstens "Asking all processes" zu finden sein...
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Bei mir zum Beispiel in /var/log/syslog: "   Feb  1 07:09:42 T61 anacron[2022]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<Minipluto> bullgard4: bei mir nicht. Eigentlich müsste da zumindest etwas von z.B. unmount stehen
<Minipluto> also anacron steht bei mir natürlich auch drin aber das wird ja nicht beim Runterfahren ausgeführt
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Findest Du in /var/log/syslog.1 eine Zeile ähnlich meiner? "Feb  1 00:12:51 T61 shutdown[6178]: shutting down for system halt"
<spY|da> sowas schon mal jemand gesehen, ab einem gewissen punkt steig meine usb platte aus und dmesg zeigt folgende fehler http://nopaste.info/0771654abd.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dadrc> Hast du mal das Dateisystem überprüft?
<dadrc> Ansonsten würd ich wohl die Schuld auf den USB-Controller schieben.
<dadrc> Lässt sich testen: Platte ausbauen, direkt anschließen
<spY|da> ja sudo fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/sdc1 habe ich 3 tage laufen lassen, alles OK.
<spY|da> bei der USB Platte handelt es sich um USB Raid System mit 4 HDD 
<spY|da> koennte also im server als auch am gehäuse controller liegen oder? 
<spY|da> ich hätte noch die möglichkeit das als esata anzuschliessen 
<dadrc> Versuch wär's wert
<Minipluto> bullgard4: nö, finde ich nicht.
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Schade! Du hast den Rechner heruntergefahren in den AUS-Zustand?
<Minipluto> bullgard4: jo. Was halt so passiert wenn man auf herunterfahren klickt.
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Diese Zeile tritt bei mir nicht auf, wenn ich in den Zustand suspend-to-RAM oder suspend-to-disk fahre., aber beim Herunterfahren in den AUS-Zustand. Und auch dann zeigt mein /var/log/syslog.1 nicht das Unmounten der Dateisysteme an.
<Minipluto> bullgard4: eben aber ich sehe es auf dem Display, dass er da was mit unmount anzeigt. Ist halt so schnell runtergefahren, dass man nicht lesen kann, _was_ da nun genau steht. Ich wollts halt nicht gerne abfotografieren müssen
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Ich weiß nicht, ob das vielleicht noch in einer anderen Logdatei dokumentiert wird. --  Solltest Du herausfinden, in welcher, dann sag mir bitte Bescheid. 
<nucru> hallo da draussen. habe einen hp deskjet 3057a bekommen. per usb druckt der auch. aber scannen und kopieren funktioniert irgendwie nicht. hat jemand eine idee.
<dadrc> kopieren hat dann eher doch nichts mit ubuntu zu tun.
<dadrc> Ansonsten brauchen einige HP-Scanner wohl ein Plugin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP?highlight=deskjet#Scannen
<kubine> Title: HPLIP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nucru> werde da mal reinschauen, herzlichen dank.
<spY|da> mein server landet beim initramfs prompt, ich hab mal in der chroot umgebung den kernel reinstalliert 
<spY|da> ich hab dev / sys / proc eingebunden und den reinstall gemacht 
<spY|da> er landet aber immer noch beim initramfs prompt, was könnte ich noch machen? 
<ppq> spY|da: logs gucken
<Gamoder> Hallo, kann man in Ubuntu vielleicht irgendwie einstellen, dass man auch ein "normalen" Ethernet-Kabel so verwenden kann wie ein Crossover-Kabel?
<Gamoder> Also in den Netzwerkkartentreibereinstelungen oder so
<Gamoder> (Ubuntu 12.04, 32 bit bzw. Ubuntu 12.10, 64 bit)
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Das kann entweder die Netzwerkkarte und/oder der Switch automatisch oder halt nicht.
<Gamoder> hmm - ok, und wie finde ich heraus ob das prinzipiell funktioniert? (Also: Ob mein Fehler bei der Verbindung 2er PCs an dem Kabeltyp oder meinen falschen Einstellungen liegt)
<ppq> Gamoder: anschließen und ausprobieren :) am besten mit statischen IPs.
<ppq> ohne statische IPs wird zeroconf/avahi genutzt, das geht manchmal nicht richtig
<dizopsin> Hi! Habe Probleme mit einer komplexeren Netzwerkkonfig (8 phys. Interfaces, Bonding, VLANs, Bridging) in /etc/network/interfaces auf 12.04. Upstart konfiguriert manchmal Interfaces falsch oder gar nicht. Jemand Erfahrung damit?
<Gamoder> ppq: Danke, geht
 * jokrebel fragt sich grad ob hier #ubuntu-de oder #netzwerk-de ist.
<gunnar> Gunnar
<ppq> hallo gunnar 
<ppq> (das ist hoffentlich nicht dein passwort ;)
<gunnar> Hallo nein
<gunnar> Ich habe Probleme mein Ubuntu zu aktualisieren
<ppq> gunnar: was gibt denn der befehl "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" aus? in einem pastebin ablegen und uns den link geben, bitte
<gunnar> [paste:413222:Gunnar]
<ppq> gunnar: und der link dazu? :)
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413222/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> gunnar: dann bitte noch "apt-cache policy" in einen pastebin und "sudo apt-get -f install"
<gunnar> ich könnte eine kleine Anleitung gebrauchen wie ich vorgehen soll
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413227/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413232/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gunnar: Dann mach mal j wie ja und nopaste es wieder.
<gunnar> es läuft schon.. dauert
<jokrebel> gunnar: Hängt das schon länger, weil da von 330 nicht aktuallisierten die Rede ist?
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413237/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> gunnar: deaktivier mal die -proposed paketquelle und dann noch ein 'sudo apt-get update'
<ppq> gksu software-properties-gtk ## damit startest du das fenster, in dem du das via GUI einstellen kannst
<gunnar> keine Ahnung wie man die Paketquelle deaktiviert
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413242/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<gunnar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ppq> gunnar: ah, das sieht schon besser aus. dann noch ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", genau.
<ppq> gunnar: paketquellen kannst du im genannten einstellungsdialog deaktivieren
<gunnar> aha
<gunnar> oki
<gunnar> ist das jetzt ok so ?
<gunnar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413247/
<kubine> Title: Gunnar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Das sieht ordentlich aus, ja.
<gunnar> das System ist also aktuell?
<maytz> erst update, dann upgrade machen wäre wohl sinnvoller
<dadrc> ↑
<gunnar> ok werde ich mir merken.. danke bye
<ppq> dadrc: wie stellt man denn unter xfce ein, dass capslock compose ist?
<dadrc> ppq,`setxkbmap -option compose:caps`
<dadrc> ;)
<ppq> ah :)
<ppq> funktioniert, danke.
<I-Punkt> Ich habe im Nautilus unter 12.04 Unity auf der llinken Seite unter "Rechner" den Knopf "Downloads entfernt. Wie bekomme ich dort wieder die Verknüpfung hin? Im Kontexmenü ist nix drin.
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: Wie konntest Du das denn überhaupt entfernen? Hier ist für Verzeichnisse unterhalb von "Rechner" die Entfernen-Funktion ausgegraut (also gar nicht möglich!)
<I-Punkt> Gute Frage. kann ich nicht beantworten. Mir ist gerade erst aufgefallen, dass diese Verknüpfung überhaupt fehlt
<I-Punkt> kann schon Wochen her sein
<I-Punkt> stimmt hier ist es auch ausgegraut
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: Gibt es das Verezichnis in Deinem home überhaupt? (im Terminal ls /home/benutzer/)
<maytz> ls: cannot access /home/benutzer: No such file or directory
<I-Punkt> Der Ordner Downloads existiert, kann auch direkt vom persönlichen Verzeichnis betreten werden. lediglich der Link unter "Rechner " fehlt...
<I-Punkt> @maytz lol
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: Wechsel in Nautilus mal rein in das Verzeichnis und klick dann im Menü auf Lesezeichen hinzufügen. Vielleicht bekommst Du es so wieder (wenigstens bei Lesezeichen) in die Liste rein.
<I-Punkt> Das funktioniert. Das Verschieben zu Rechner geht aber nicht. Bleibt dann wohl ein kosmetischer Fehler. So reicht es mir auch. Gut gemacht jokrebel ;-)
<trekkme> ich würde gern für eine einstellung einen dcv-t stick an eine Vbox vm weiterreichen, allerdings ist dieser im linux host "gefangen", wie kann ich den da freigeben?
<trekkme> dvb-t stick
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: Wenn Dir das so reicht - gut. Wenn nicht muss ich auch erstmal passen (was nicht heissen muss, dass man das nicht auch in die Rechner-Liste irgendwie zurückbringen könnte - interessant wär allerdings wirklich, _wie_ Du das dort überhaupt weggebracht hast. Hattest Du das komplette Verzeichnis vielleicht zwischendurch gelöscht und händisch wieder neu angelegt?)
<jokrebel> trekkme: Sollte IIRC in den Virtualbox Einstellungen machbar sein (bei passender Virtualbox-Version).
<I-Punkt> Das mit Sicherheit nicht. Ausschließen kann ich auch, dass ich Nautilus jemals mit gksudo gestartet hätte. Aber ist nicht so wild. Das reicht mir so.
<I-Punkt> Das Eheweib ruft zum essen... thx erstmal
<jokrebel> I-Punkt: gerne und mahlzeit
<trekkme> IIRC das fernbedienungsprotokoll? wo in etwas muss ich das in die vbox klemmen?
<ppq> trekkme: LIRC meinst du wohl. IIRC heißt "if i remember correctly" :)
<jokrebel> trekkme: Ne - hehe - Du dachtest jetzt an LIRC - Ich meinte allerdings "If I Remember Correctly" ;-)
<jokrebel> hm
<trekkme> ok, du meinst dass es eine einstellung geben muss, womit ich den host zwingen kann das gerät loszulassen?
<jokrebel> trekkme: Erst mal dies bitte lesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden
<kubine> Title: Benutzung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trekkme> ich mach seit ewigkeiten mit usb und vboxen rum, mit datenstick und platten geht das auch ohne probleme, nur halt mit diesem dvb-t stick nicht
<ppq> trekkme: dann wird wohl das jeweilige treibermodul noch geladen sein.
<ppq> trekkme: guck mal in 'dmesg' rein, da dürfte irgendwo ersichtlich sein, welches modul das ist. im zweifelsfall per 'dmesg  | pastebinit' uns mal zeigen
<skorpio> hallo, weiss jemand wie man unter 12.04 .smil streams abspielen kann?
<skorpio> habe schon abulant, vlc und parole probiert
<trekkme> ja, ich sehe da das dib0070, welches der dvbt stick ist, es heißt, dass alles erkannt und geladen wurde
<jokrebel> trekkme: Dann wirst Du das vielleicht entladen müssen
<jokrebel> trekkme: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-laden-entladen-modprobe
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> trekkme: Bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#rmmod
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trekkme> tja, auch modprobe sagt wie vbox, dass das teil in use ist, hat modprobe nen force switch?
<jokrebel> trekkme: rmmod versucht?
<jokrebel> trekkme: Und zeig doch bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in nem Nopaste.
<jokrebel> !paste > trekkme
<kubine> trekkme: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<trekkme> hehe, jetzt schon und es sagt mir wenigstens, wer es nutzt: in use by dvb_usb_dib0700
<trekkme> No LSB modules are available, ubuntu 12.10
<jokrebel> trekkme: rmmod auf eben dieses klappt auch nicht?
<skorpio> was mache ich denn wenn ich den realplayer brauche?
<skorpio> im wiki finde ich den nicht
<trekkme> ne, der sagt dann wiederum nur, dass es in use ist und wenn ich es force ist es angeblich temporärily unavailable
<trekkme> aber lass mal gut sein, ich kann das teil auch die tage woanders in ne physikale windows maschine stecken und da die einstellung machen
<jokrebel> skorpio: Zitat "Der RealPlayer für Linux wurde offiziell eingestellt." Warum genau brauchst Du denn genau _den_?
<skorpio> jokrebel: habe eine .smil und vlc, ambulant und parole koennen es nicht
<jokrebel> skorpio: Da mir .smil gar nichts sagt, hab ich ein bisschen ge$suchmaschint und dabei u.A. folgendes gefunden: Zitat " SMIL ist ein XML-ähnlicher Beschreibungsstandard, in welchem Inhalte definiert werden, die dann abgespielt werden können. In diesem Beispiel ein Bild und einen Text. Nur mit der SMIL allein kann man nichts anfangen."
<skorpio> jokrebel: so wie ich das verstanden habe baut die datei auch nur ne verbindung zum server auf wo dann die files liegen für die der realplayer empfohlen wird
<skorpio> aber auch wenn ich die .smil im text editor öffne und dann die url in die verschiedenen player setze passiert nichts
<skorpio> der link ist jedenfalls ok
<Gamoder> "Ambulant ist ein Open-Source-Projekt vom Centrum Wiskunde & Informatica (CWI) aus den Niederlanden. Ambulant ist der einzige Player, der SMIL 2.1 vollständig unterstützt. Ambulant gibt es für Windows, Mac OS X, Linux und Pocket PCs mit Windows CE."
<skorpio> habe ambulant 2.4
<skorpio> wenn ich den link aus der .smil von abulant öffnen lasse kommt : Not a valid XML document
<skorpio> parole beschwert sich das dem gstreamer etwas fehlen wuerde; aber nichts konkretes...
<jokrebel> skorpio: Hm - vielleicht mal aus dem Terminal starten? Das ist oftmals gesprächiger…
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Satorisanja> wie heißt das Datenwiederherstellungssystem, basierend auf einem livesystem?
<Satorisanja> Habe das Problem, dass ich ein Betriebsystem mit einem anderen ausgetauscht habe auf einer Platte wo noch Bilder druff waren.
<Satorisanja> diese Bilder möchte ich gerne wieder herstellen.
<Satorisanja> Die Platte wurde nur einmal überschrieben.
<vectory> egal wie es heisst, lade es nicht auf dem rechner runter, auf dem die bilder "lagen" :)
<vectory> backtrack 5 hat da ein programm, zb
<bekks> Satorisanja: Dann sind die Daten verloren, weil sie überschrieben wurden.
<vectory> bekks: es wurde bestimmt nur ein teil der platte ueberschrieben
<Satorisanja> bekks: Also probiere ich es mit Backtrack 5
<bekks> Satorisanja: Was dir wahrscheinlich nicht helfen wird.
<sdx23> !Datenrettung > Satorisanja 
<kubine> Satorisanja: Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<sdx23> !Backup > Satorisanja und für's nächste Mal...
<kubine> Satorisanja und für's nächste Mal...: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<devrand0m> photorec ist dafür ganz gut zu gebrauchen
<sdx23> Wie auch ausführlichst in dem Artikel beschrieben ist, ja. Wie gut das dann funktioniert, hängt davon ab, "wie überschrieben" die Daten sind.
<Mundus> Guten Abend
<cronon> Hallo
<Mundus> Ich benötige einen Tipp bzw. Hilfe bei einem hoffentlich sehr kleinem Problem
<Mundus> Bevor ich anfange, was ist ein Paste-Service ;)
<ring0> !paste
<kubine> ring0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<cronon> Ich habe mir Ubuntu installiert, aber mein BIOS scheint meine Festplatte nicht als bootbar zu erkennen, und springt zum nächsten Bootpunkt, der Netzwerkkarte. Gibt es noch etwas, das ich an der Festplatte ändern sollte, damit Ubuntu endlich startet?
<daswort> Ein Service bei dem man Text ablegen kann. Paste ist engl. und meint Kopieren und spielt auf die strg+c und strg+v Geste an die man bei solchen Services ausführt.
<Mundus> !paste
<kubine> Mundus: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<daswort> ring0: das beantwortet die Frage nicht ;)
<daswort> Mundus: klicke mal auf den Link → http://paste.ubuntuusers.de
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> cronon: Desktop?
<cronon> Ja.
<ring0> daswort, der letzte satz von kubine erklärt es doch ;)
<cronon> 12.10, um genau zu sein
<Mundus> Danke, hätte ich vielleicht vor der Frage machen sollen, aber zu viele Informationen...
<daswort> ring0: Jein. :)
<cronon> Ich habe bereits dreimal die Partitionstabelle neugeschrieben, zweimal mit MBR, einmal mit GPT, mehrmals neu partitioniert und formatiert, aber es hat nichts wirklich geholfen.
<daswort> Ich meinte Desktop oder Notebook sry. cronon 
<cronon> achso, ich benutze ein Notebook.
<mrkramps> cronon: modellbezeichnung?
<Mundus> So, nun mein Problem: Ich habe einen Laptop Medion AKoya mit Ubuntu 12.10 in der Live CD testen wollen. Das Touchpad wird nicht erkannt, warum? 
<daswort> E1210? Mundus 
<cronon> Lenovo IdeaPad Z570
<Mundus> @daswort: Mein Laptop? Ich schaue ;)
<daswort> Schau dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad an. Mundus 
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> cronon: hast du es mal mit 12.04 versucht?
<Mundus> Das hilft mir nicht, weil ich auf dem Desktop ohne Touchpad hilflos bin. AUßerdem wll ich nur testen und nicht installieren (noch nicht ;))
<Mundus> Akoya E5218 ist mein Notebook
<mrkramps> cronon: oder hast du mal im BIOS geschaut, ob du EFI deaktivieren kannst?
<Mundus> Kann ich mit einem Tastenbefehl die EIngabemaske öffnen, sodass ich die SChritte der Wiki befolgen könnte?
<mrkramps> Mundus: welche desktopumgebung?
<Mundus> Ich habe das iso-paket i386 12.10 ubunto heruntergeladen, den hashwert verglichen und als image gebrannt.
<mrkramps> Mundus: versuch's mal mit WIN + t oder STRG + ALT + T
<mrkramps> bin mir gerade nicht sicher
<Mundus> AKtivieren die das Touchpad oder öffnen das Eingabefenster ? ;)
<cronon> mrkramps: soweit ich weiß, hat mein Notebook doch gar kein EFI? man hat doch entweder bios oder efi, aber nich beides, dachte ich?
<cronon> 12.04 habe ich nicht probiert, nein
<mrkramps> cronon: du kannst in einem EFI BIOS ggf. auf Lecacy Boot umstellen
<mrkramps> *Legacy
<cronon> woran erkenne ich, ob ich ein EFI BIOS habe?
<Mundus> mrkramps: hab schon, ist das Terminal. 
<Mundus> Aber wohin installiert er synaptic dann? Ich will Ubuntu noch nicht auf meinem PC, sondern zunächst testen. Ich kenne mich noch zu wenig aus
<mrkramps> Mundus: in den Arbeitsspeicher
<Mundus> ok, das ist super
<cronon> Falls es was zur Sache tut, ich benutze grade die Live CD von 12.10 auf diesem Notebook, also müsste das ja eigentlich auch gehen, wenn es installiert ist...
<mrkramps> cronon: eine solche frage kann man das internet stellen - bspw. bei Google
<mrkramps> cronon: habe ich aber schon getan und ja, dein gerät hat ein EFI BIOS
<cronon> ich dachte immer, EFI sei dieses bunte mit maussupport und so
<mrkramps> cronon: nein, das sind einfach nur neuere BIOS versionen, die entsprechend dann auch EFI sind - so zumindest mein kenntnisstand
<Mundus> vielen dank für die Hilfe, ich muss WIndows schließen und neu starten, vielleicht seht ihr mich gleich aus der ubuntu-welt
<mrkramps> Mundus: viel erfolg!
<cronon> mir ist bisher noch nie im BIOS eine EFI-Option aufgefallen...
<Mundus> Bevor ich gehe, wieso wird das Pad nicht erkannt? 
<cronon> Was bedeutet es denn an Unterschied für mich, wenn ich EFI habe?
<cronon> Brauch ich da nen anderen MBR oder so?
<mrkramps> Mundus: treiberunstimmichkeiten!?
<Mundus> habe ich mir gedacht!
<Mundus> Macht den Umstieg nicht einfacher :(
<mrkramps> cronon: das sollte für dich keinen unterschied machen mit ubuntu bzw. linux generell - allerdings ist nicht garantiert, dass man es auch tatsächlich deaktivieren kann
<cronon> beim starten von der CD kommt immer eine Meldung "Secure boot not enabled", ist  das wichtig
<cronon> (fragezeichen)
<mrkramps> cronon: fehlermeldungen sind immer wichtig
<mrkramps> cronon: siehe z.B. hier http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081912
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Ubuntu 12.10 not booting - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<mrkramps> cronon: letzter post, erste seite
<cronon> jep, das hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber dort scheint ja das Problem zu sein, dass die Installationscd gar nicht gestartet wird, bei mir geht das aber ohne probleme
<cronon> da ich die ISO auf ne DVD gebrannt habe, werde ich da wohl die Konfiguration nicht ändern können
<mrkramps> cronon: nein, das würde entsprechend nur in einer bestehenden installation möglich sein
<mrkramps> cronon: aber installiert hast du doch schon, oder?
<cronon> Ich habe bereits installiert, ja.
<cronon> Viermal.
<cronon> Wenn nicht mehr.
<cronon> Ich habe allerdings wieder formatiert, daher keine Installation griffbereit. GParted zeigt mir jedoch an, dass auf der frisch formatierten Partition bereits ca 800MiB belegt seien.
<mrkramps> cronon: je nach größe einer partion ist das nicht ungewöhnlich
<cronon> Die Partition hat eine Größe von 40GiB.
<mrkramps> cronon: optional besteht auch die möglichkeit, dass ein BIOS update das problem löst
<cronon> Achja, ich habe zwischendurch auch die ersten 69GiB der Festplatte mit Nullen beschrieben.
<cronon> Bisher hat doch Ubuntu immer funktioniert, wenn es jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr geht, wird doch nicht das BIOS der Grund dafür sein.
<mrkramps> cronon: ggfs. aber der BIOS in kombination mit einer neueren grub version
<mrkramps> oder hattest du 12.10 schon auf dem gerät erfolgreich laufen?
<cronon> Nein, 12.10 hatte ich noch nie am Laufen.
<mrkramps> cronon: 32bit oder 64bit ubuntu?!
<cronon> 64bit, passend zum Prozessor
<mrkramps> cronon: sicher, dass die LiveCD 64bit ist?
<cronon> ich denke doch, wie kann ich das herausfinden?
<mrkramps> naja, siehste eigentlich am download
<cronon> Ich bin mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass ich 64bit runtergeladen hab.
<mrkramps> cronon: ok, wollte nur sicher gehen
<cronon> "uname -a" sagt "x86_64 x86_64 x86_64" :S
<cronon> dreimal hält wohl besser ;)
<mrkramps> cronon: also wie gesagt, entweder den Boot Mode im BIOS umstellen (wenn möglich), oder etwas harmoniert mit der neuen grub version und deiner hardware/BIOS nicht (mögliche lösung im thread s.o.) und als letzte instanz bliebe dir noch der versuch, ob ein BIOS-update besserung bringt
<mrkramps> mehr fällt mir konkret zu deinem gerät auch nicht ein, ausser vielleicht noch bei 12.04 zu bleiben
<mrkramps> bzw. wenn möglich bzw. wenn überhaupt auf dem gerät vorhanden, Secure Boot deaktivieren
<Mundus> hi, bin wieder da (Semi-erfolgreich)
<cronon> auf der zweiten seite des threads schreibt einer davon, dass er eine anleitung auf (http://jacobfogg.blogspot.sk/2012/01/installing-ubuntu-1110-on-lenovo-z570.html) durchgearbeitet hat, und es danach die installation von 12.04 funktioniert habe. außerdem habe er sein bios aktualisiert und dann auch 12.10 installieren können.
<kubine> Title: Jacob Fogg: Installing Ubuntu 11.10 on Lenovo Z570 (at jacobfogg.blogspot.sk)
<mrkramps> cronon: hast du zufällig beim auftreten der fehlermeldung mal versucht eine tastatureingabe zu machen? bspw. ENTER?
<cronon> du meinst, bei "Secure boot not enabled"? das wird nur für etwa ne sekunde angezeigt, dann startet die CD ganz normal
<mrkramps> cronon: wie gesagt, die möglichkeit mit dem bios-update besteht
<mrkramps> cronon: aber die fehlermeldung erscheint nicht beim booten von der platte?
<mrkramps> Mundus: erläutere!
<Mundus> naja nach win + t ging der Mülleimer auf :) aber strg + alt + t brachte das Terminal zum leuchten
<mrkramps> Mundus: ich sach ja, bin mir da nicht so sicher gewesen - aber eines von beiden musste passen für unity ^^
<Mundus> danach habe ich den sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics eingetippt und er teilte mir mit, das Paket ist schon installiert und nichts passierte mehr...
<Mundus> Jetzt bin ich zurück in Windows und dem Chat
<cronon> Die Bootreihenfolge auf meinem Notebook ist "CD, Festplatte, Netzwerk". Wenn ich mein Notebook anschalte (ohne CD im Laufwerk), wird das Bootsystem meiner Netzwerkkarte gestartet. Wenn ich mit F12 das Bootmenü aufrufe und dort explizit die Festplatte auswähle, wird der Bildschirm schwarz (Beleuchtung noch an), und bleibt es auch.
<Mundus> Ich habe wahrscheinlich den essenziellen-Schritt der Konfiguration nicht ausgeführt, nur was soll ich da einstellen, wo er doch alles andere erkennt
<cronon> Laut der verlinkten Anleitung wird GRUB bei der Installation von Ubuntu auf dem Z570 nicht mitinstalliert (warum auch immer). Dies würde doch erklären, warum mein BIOS von der Platte nicht starten will?
<mrkramps> cronon: naja, ohne boot manager ist klar… sollte sich mit einer manuelle installation von grub also möglicherweise schon lösen lassen
<mrkramps> cronon: habe ich überlesen
<cronon> Ich habe leider nicht viel Ahnung von der GRUB-Installation, und wundere mich auch wieso das nicht automatisch passiert, schliesslich kann man bei der Installation ja angeben wo der Bootmanager hinsoll, da hab ich "/dev/sda" angegeben.
<cronon> Jedenfalls will ich nicht einfach die Befehle von der Seite einfach ausführen, weil einerseits das für eine ältere Ubuntu-Version geschrieben wurde, und andererseits ich eine andere Partitionierung habe als der Autor.
<cronon> ...und ich nicht wirklich das nötige Wissen habe, das einfach anzupassen.
<mrkramps> Mundus: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/medion-akoya-e5218-touchpad-wird-nicht-erkannt/
<kubine> Title: Medion Akoya E5218 - Touchpad wird nicht erkannt › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> cronon: ich gebe zu, dass ich in der anleitugn auch nicht wirklich verstehe, warum er zwei partitionen einhängt
<cronon> ich glaub ich hab ne idee
<cronon> der hat einfach die /boot auf ner extra partition
<cronon> das ist bei mir nicht der fall, dann brauch ich doch einfach nur sda1 als /mnt mounten?
<Mundus> Erstmal danke, dann nur noch die Frage, wie aus dem Terminal die Datei bearbeite (bin ganz neu im Umgang mit Linux) Ich vermute edit /etc/default/grub
<mrkramps> cronon: hast du noch ein zweites betriebssystem auf der festplatte?
<Mundus> und speichern ohne Maus
<mrkramps> Mundus: versuch's mit "nano"
<cronon> bisher nicht, aber ich plane, ein Windows 7/8 zu installieren
<mrkramps> also z.B. sudo nano /etc/bla
<Mundus> wofür steht nano? ich weiß das sudo superuser doing ist ;)
<mrkramps> Mundus: nano ist ein testeditor, die tatstatursteuerung steht unten im editorfenster, das "^" steht für STRG
<Mundus> thx 
<mrkramps> cronon: eigentlich musst du garkein root directory angeben
<cronon> aber der grub muss doch schon wissen, wo er hinsoll
<cronon> sonst versucht der noch, sich auf die cd zu schreiben... :S
<mrkramps> cronon: such grub-install /dev/sda
<mrkramps> *sudo
<cronon> einfach so, jetzt im Live-System?
<mrkramps> cronon: stell einfach sicher, dass /dev/bla deine 40GB ubuntu partition ist
<Mundus> SO ich bedanke mich für die Hilfe und wenns nicht klappt, gehe ich ins Bett
<mrkramps> cronon: du kannst damit auch gerne warten, bis sich hier jemand erbarmt, der von dieser materie etwas mehr ahnung hat als ich
<cronon> meine Ubuntu-Partition ist /dev/sda1, soll ich GRUB in /dev/sda oder /dev/sda1 schreiben?
<cronon> eigentlich müsste der doch in /dev/sda ohne die eins, weil auf der platte ja bisher überhaupt kein bootloader ist
<mrkramps> grub muss ja in den MBR, deswegen direkt auf sda
<mrkramps> ABER
<mrkramps> ich überlege gerade, ob der bei der installtion denn überhaupt das verzeichnis /boot anlegt
<mrkramps> also bei der missratenen ubuntu-installtion
<mrkramps> aber das kann man danach auch noch ausprobieren
<cronon> muss der grub nicht irgendwie erfahren, dass er /dev/sda1/boot beschreiben soll
<cronon> ah, jetzt hab ichs. deshalb mountet der /dev/sda1 als /mnt, und gibt grub-install den parameter "--root-directory=/mnt/"
<cronon> Ich habe das jetzt mal testweise ausprobiert, GRUB wird dann tatsächlich auf sda und sda1 installiert. Ich werde jetzt Ubuntu nochmal installieren und dann den GRUB nachinstallieren.
<cronon> Eine Frage noch: kann ich verhindern, dass beim Formatieren der Ordner "lost+found" angelegt wird?
<bekks> Nein.
<cronon> Aber ich brauch die ganzen Daten dadrinne garnicht.
<cronon> Also, wenn ich den Ordner öffnen könnte. Aber laut GParted sind 800MiB schon belegt, deshalb denke ich mal dass die dadrinne sind.
<poiik> drück mal STRG+H in nautilus um versteckte Dateien anzuzeigen, dann müsstest du diese auch löschen können
<cronon> Nautilus lässt mich den Ordner nicht öffnen, da ich nicht die nötigen Rechte dafür habe.
<poiik> achso
<cronon> Habs geschafft, aber der Ordener ist tatsächlich leer.
<poiik> dann ist das ja komisch mit den 800MiB
<cronon> Ich formatiers einfach nochmal, mal schauen was passiert.
<cronon> Und schon wieder. "Used:  804.52 MiB"
<mrkramps> cronon: das sollte festplattenspeicher sein, der inenrhalb des dateisystems reserviert ist
<mrkramps> cronon: das sind immer 5%
<mrkramps> 800*5 = 4000 = 4GB um es mal GANZ grob zu überschlagen
<cronon> Wieso rechnest du jetzt bei fünf prozent "*5"?
<mrkramps> weil ich gerade meine wäsche zusammenlege und den kopf woanders habe
<daswort> Was macht dein Kopf im Wäschekorb? mrkramps 
<mrkramps> daswort: das gehört hier nicht hin…
<daswort> Kann ich verstehen. Hauptsache er ist da!
<cronon> Die fünf Prozent kommen nicht ganz hin, hab ne 40GiB -Partition
<mrkramps> cronon: hast du nur neu formatiert, oder einfach mal die partition gelöscht und neu erstellt?
<cronon> nur neu formatiert. wenn ich die neuerstelle, geht doch die nummerierung durcheinander, oder?
<mrkramps> ja
<mrkramps> es sei denn du erstellst deine gesamte partitionstabelle für sda neu
<cronon> Joa, dann mach ich das mal, kann ja nicht schaden. Soll ich MSDOS oder GPT nehmen?
<mrkramps> cronon: wieviele partitionen brauchst du?
<cronon> Drei, vielleicht später mal vier.
<mrkramps> MPT schafft 4 primäre, GPT 128 primäre
<mrkramps> GPT funktioniert nur mit EFI BIOS
<cronon> EFI hab ich ja, dann wäre doch GPT besser, oder?
<mrkramps> cronon: meinem kenntnisstand nach ist das gehüpft wie gesprungen
<mrkramps> solange man nicht gerade 128 primäre partitionen und eine festplatte > 2TB braucht
<cronon> kommt denn Windows mit GPT klar?
<mrkramps> cronon: 64bit versionen von windows ja
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-02
<mrkramps> mit einem WinXP
<mrkramps> 32bit wird man da also nicht glücklich
<cronon> Win7 64bit geht also? ganz ohne einschränkungen?
<mrkramps> cronon: ja
<cronon> Gut.
<mrkramps> ah, der vollständigkeit halber… Win XP 64bit kann GPT partitionen scheinbar nicht als systempartition verwenden, sondern lediglich als datenpartition
<cronon> Ich habe mal gesehen, dass am Anfang einer Festplatte 1MiB Platz frei ist. Soll ich den Platz auch freilassen wenn ich partitioniere?
<mrkramps> cronon: mann, du stellst mir hier alles was für fragen… keine ahnung, ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass irgendwas für den MBR reserviert ist
<mrkramps> bzw. für die partitionstabelle
<cronon> Ich will halt nix falsch machen, ich hab schon so oft neuinstallieren müssen. :/
<cronon> Da brauch ich aber ne extra EFI-boot-partition, wurde mir bei der ubuntu-installation gesagt. wie mach ich das?
<ring0> cronon, das mit dem einen mb vor den eigentlichen partitionen ist in ordnung
<cronon> reicht eins?
<mrkramps> eigentlich legt er die automatisch an
<mrkramps> aber bei dem unvollständigen installationsvorgang, gute frage
<ring0> cronon, ja, das sollte dein partitionierungstool automatisch machen. das eine mb ist dafür gedacht, die partition an mb grenzen auszurichten, da macht es folglich auch keinen unterschied, ob du noch mehr ganze mb davor freilässt
<mrkramps> ich meine 100 MB waren dafür mal vorgeschlagen
<mrkramps> cronon: also 1MB am anfang, und danach 100MB efi partition - aber klein plan, ob das noch aktuell ist
<cronon> Wie mache ich eine solche EFI-Partition? GParted scheint mir dafür in der Dateisystemliste keine Option anzubieten.
<mrkramps> cronon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kubine> Title: UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<cronon> So wie auf der Seite dargestellt, bootet mein PC wohl die CD im EFI-Modus, falls das wichtig ist.
<cronon> Ich installier jetzt mal Ubuntu mit EFI.
<cronon> Nebenbei, da es ja ein Update für mein BIOS zu geben scheint, sollte ich das installieren? Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht, und wahrscheinlich kann da so einiges bei kaputt gehen.
<mrkramps> cronon: Never touch a running system.
<mrkramps> cronon: BIOS updates sind inzwischen nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich, wie vor 10 Jahren, aber empfehlenswert trotzdem erst in der letzen instanz, wenn nichts anderes bleibt
<ring0> cronon, normalerweise verrät einem auch das changelog, ob ein update überhaupt interessant ist
<cronon> Ich habe mich noch nicht über das Update informiert, aber wenn diese Ubuntu-Installation nicht funktioniert, sollte ich das mal in Betracht ziehen.
<cronon> Ich bin grade bei dem Punkt der Installation, wo ich die Partitionierung machen soll.7
<cronon> Ich habe GPT und die Partitionen schon vorher eingerichtet.
<cronon> Jetzt kann ich allerdings bei der EFI-Partition als "Benutzen als:" "EFI-Boot-Partition" oder "Reserviert BIOS-Boot-Bereich" auswählen. Welches soll ich nehmen?
<mrkramps> ersteres
<cronon> Okay. Außerdem fällt mir gerade auf, dass mir am Ende der Festplatte ein "Freier Speicherplatz" der Größe 0MiB angezeigt wird. Was hat es damit auf sich?
<mrkramps> cronon: geh mal davon aus, dass gParted schon alles richtig macht
<cronon> die nette variante von "frag nicht so viele unwichtige fragen" ;)
<ring0> cronon, 0mb frei hört sich doch recht eindeutig an. der komplette verfügbare speicherplatz wurde partitionen zugewiesen ;)
<cronon> Dann sollte der aber nicht in der Liste der Partitionen auftauchen, sonder die Liste da einfach zu Ende sein.
<mrkramps> cronon: nein… ich kann dir nur nichts dazu sagen, außer dass gParted eien sehr verlässlichen job macht
<ring0> cronon, ich würde mich auch auf gparted verlassen. falls dich optisch stört, kannst du dich ja bei den maintainern des partitionierungstool vom installer dafür stark machen, dass dieser eintrag entfernt wird
<mrkramps> cronon: du solltest übrigens nach der abgeschlossenen installation NICHT sofort grub nochmal installieren, sondern erst ausprobieren, ob es ggf. mit der EFI partition schon geholfen hat
<cronon> Bei der grafischen Balkenanzeige oben steht allerdings, dass dieser freie Platz noch 892.4kB groß ist, also da ist schon noch was da.
<cronon> Was soll ich denn jetzt bei "Gerät für die Bootloader-Installation:" auswählen?
<mrkramps> cronon: naja, dann sind es ja 0 MiB
<mrkramps> cronon: soll doch auf /dev/sda, oder?
<ring0> cronon, dieser speicherplatz konnte demnach von gparted nicht mehr zugewiesen werden. kein grund sich daran aufzuhängen. und wie mrkramps sagt, es sind faktisch 0mib
<cronon> Weiß ich ja nicht, ich will ja EFI benutzen. Soll der auf die EFI-Partition drauf?
<mrkramps> cronon: eigentlich sollte ubuntu die automatisch erkennen - ansonsten hatte ich dir den UEFI artikel verlinkt
<cronon> Da steht aber nichts darüber, wie ich mit GRUB verfahren soll.
<cronon> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, wird die EFI-Partition in /boot/efi gemountet, das würde ja bedeuten dass GRUB sozusagen vorher gestartet wird, und damit ganz normal installiert werden kann?
<ring0> cronon, der artikel hier ist noch nicht ganz fertig, dürfte allerdings sehr interessant sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/EFI_Installation_Erfahrungsberichte
<kubine> Title: EFI Installation Erfahrungsberichte › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> Öhm, laut dem dort angegebenen Befehl unterstützt mein Notebook kein UEFI.
<mrkramps> oO meiner auch nicht, aber das wäre mir neu
<mrkramps> cronon: allerdings sagt das internet eindeutig, dass dein IdeaPad ein EFI BIOS hat
<cronon> Ich habe wie in dem Artikel geprüft, dass ich kein MBR-GPT-Mischmasch habe, und da ist alles ok.
<cronon> Dort wird auch gesagt, dass alle Betriebssysteme in der EFI-Partition ihre Booteinträge anlegen. Das heißt ja, dass z.b. auch Windows dort später seinen Eintrag anlegt. (also nur den Listeneintrag, kein Bootloader). Daher gehört auch GRUB nicht dortrein, sondern entweder in /dev/sda oder in /dev/sda2.
<mrkramps> die grub installation findet eigentlich nicht auf einer partition, sondern
<mrkramps> ich denke mal, dass /dev/sda nicht verkehrt ist
<cronon> Ja, eigentlich kommt der GRUB ja in den MBR, aber genau der soll ja mit EFI und GPT nicht benutzt werden.
<cronon> GRUB als Bootmanager wird ja abgelöst durch EFI als Bootmanager.
<cronon> Daher kommt GRUB nur noch als Loader auf der Linuxpartition zum Einsatz.
<mrkramps> cronon: normalerweise sollte der installer sich da schon zurecht finden, du hast die EFI partition ja bereits angegeben
<cronon> Das habe ich, aber trotzdem soll ich ja unten den Ort für Grub auswählen
<mrkramps> und steht /dev/sda zur auswahl?
<cronon> ja, ich habe zur Auswahl: /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 (die EFI-Partition), /dev/sda2 (Linux) und /dev/sda3 (Windows-NTFS, eher unsinnig)
<cronon> Hier ein Screenshot der aktuellen Partitionierung und Einstellung: http://tinyurl.com/buav25z
<mrkramps> cronon: sry, ich kann dir dazu leider keine aussage machen
<cronon> Ach, ich nehm einfach die automatische Installation, und verkleinere die Ubuntu-Partition nachher, um das Windows draufzumachen-
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> kann mir jemand einen 5 ghz wlan-stick empfehlen, der unter ubuntu 12.04 out of the box läuft?
<jokrebel> !hcl > pwgeneeg6ahSh
<kubine> pwgeneeg6ahSh: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<Minipluto> hab da einen der läuft unter 12.10... mal eben unter 12.04 probieren
<Minipluto> nö da muss man unter 12.04 noch von hand frickeln wie in der Datenbank steht... ist ein Edimax EW-7722UnD
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> ich hab halt das problem, das ich einen hab TP-Link wdn3200 den bekomme ich zwar am laufen, muss allerdings dann die module meines anderen usb stick blacklisten
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> und die treiber von hand neu installieren wenn ich den 5ghz nucht benötige
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> der läuft mit nen ralink chip satz gibt es einen der ewentuell einen atheros chipsatz hat nicht all zu teuer ist und 5ghz unterstützt ohne großartiges rumgefrickel?
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> mein vorhaben ist es mein altes netbook als router zu benutzen über den 5ghz wlanstick internet von einem dsl betreiber zu beziehen, da es bei mir in der straße nicht mal funktionsfähiges isdn gibt (edge ist da die schnellere variante) und mit einem 2,4 ghz wlan im haus bereit zu stellen
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> der tp-link benötigt leider einen treiber von der herstellerseite, mit dem ich den 2,4 ghz alfa stick betreibe, den ich ungern gegen einen anderen stick austauschen möchte, da ich damit im legalen bereich noch ohne probleme 3 stockwerke mit wlan versorgebn kann
<verwirrt> :-)
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> ich meinte die gehn nicht zusammen 
<jokrebel> pwgeneeg6ahSh: Hast Du denn jetzt schon mal in die Hardware Compatibility List geschaut? Weil eine Kauf-Beratung hat mit Support erstmal wenig zu tun. Ich würde Dir allerdings einfach zu einem "echten" Hardware-Router raten der das kann. Sowas selber basteln zu wollen ist nun mal immer ein gefrickel.
<stevieh> moinmoin
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> in den listen steht halt nie drin wie die dinger funktionieren hab bei sticks echt schon riesen unterschiede unter ubuntu gemerk vorallem was die stabielität der datenübertragung angeht, ich dachte wär halt hilfreich hier mal zu fragen, weil ob ein stick 2 meter sendeleisting hat und bei drei nicht mehr steht nicht in der liste , da steht nur geht oder geht nicht und ich hab halt kein bock noch großartig mit den treibern rum zu frickeln, we
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> il das einfach nervt
<verwirrt> Ich hab den Starttext nicht mehr, ist der Channel hier nur für Ubuntu, also Unity, oder kann man hier auch fragen, wenn man Kubuntu und kein KDE-spezifisches Problem hat?
<verwirrt> In #kubuntu-de hat seit 3:38 Uhr keiner was geschrieben. :-(
<jokrebel> pwgeneeg6ahSh: Das ist alles ja auch _extrem_ von den Umgebungsbedingungen (Wände, Mauern, Stahl(beton), Funkstörquellen) abhängig. Und vor allem trotzdem besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben, da das erstmal kein Ubuntu-Support-Problem ist.
<jokrebel> verwirrt: Frag nur
<verwirrt> Ich hab aktuell keine Frage, wollte nur schonmal vorab Klarheit, danke jokrebel.
<approach> hi@all, hat jemand eine idee wieso die auflösung beim tv-out immer falsch ist, wenn 1920x1080 einstelle, wird immer etwas weggeschnitten am fernseh :-/
<Loetmichel> approach: weil tv-out üblicherweise Chinch ist und damit analiges Vide (PAL), was nur 768*576 KANN?
<Loetmichel> oder meintest du HDMI?
<approach> Loetmichel, HDMI
<Loetmichel> da hab ich dann auch keine ahnung 
<p1tty76> approach: vermutlich liegts am tv (bei meinem Samsung muss ich das am TV einstellen) (http://www.katescomment.com/tv-monitor-how-to-fix-overscan-zoom/)
<kubine> Title: Using TV screens as monitors (how to fix overscan/zoom) | Kates Comment (at www.katescomment.com)
<ThreeM> moin
<Loetmichel> das könnnts sein, ja
<approach> p1tty76, hab auch nen samsung
<approach> mom ebend ausprobieren
<approach> p1tty76, das ist es schon gewesen
<approach> p1tty76, hast du noch einen tollen wie ich die gleiche anzeige im clone modus habe?
<approach> tollen tip
<approach> sprich die gleiche auflösung
<approach> ahh OK auflösung gleichen nenner runter skalieren
<approach> kleines shell script zum starten des output wäre noch ganz nice :-)
<maredebianum> Hallo, habe hier ein Thinkpad und die oberen Maustasten verhalten sich nicht wie gewünscht (ziehen nicht möglich). Ich bekomme immer einen ButtonRelease sobald eine Bewegung mit dem Touchpad stattfindet. Mehr Infos pastebined hier:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600763/ Maus/Touchpadeinstellungen habe ich versucht, da war aber keine Besserung. syndaemon killen half auch nicht.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mabox> Hallo, sagt mal kann es sein das es keine Tastenkombination für "alle offenen Fenster " schließen gibt? ALT+F schließt ja nur das "aktivierte" eine Fenster.
<maredebianum> shutdown ;)
<mabox> OK. Wie lautet die Tastenkombination dafür :-)
<mabox> Noch eine Frage. Wo finde ich den Sitzungsmanager? Muss man den erst installieren?
<mabox> Problem ist, nach jeder zweiten Anmeldung macht Nautilus genau sechs Fenster auf. Ich hätte nun gerne über eine Tastenkombination wieder alle sofort geschlossen, oder über den Sitzungsmanager habe ich gehört kann man wohl auch was machen. Vorige Session nicht merken oder so ähnlich.
<maredebianum> hm, logout würde ja reichen, und das kann man sicher einstellen, systemeinstellungen -> tastatur. Nur nautilus? killall nautilus ;)
<mabox> Ok, dann denke ich bastele ich ein Startscript das nach der Anmeldung killall nautilus durchführt.
<approach> maredebianum, welches thinkapd?
<maredebianum> approach: tp R500, mit 2 Tasten am Touchpad und drei an der Tastatur
<approach> maredebianum, du weisst schon das es spezialle packete gibt?
<approach> für uns thinkpad nutzer?
<maredebianum> approach: thinkfan, sonst noch welche?
<approach> maredebianum, http://thinkwiki.de/ThinkPad_Linux_Anleitungen
<kubine> Title: ThinkPad Linux Anleitungen – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<approach> maredebianum, für die Taste gibts extra ein packet
<maredebianum> approach: unter den Thinkwiki und Ubuntu Ressource finde ich leider nichts spezifisches, ich fürchte, ich muss verstehen, wie xorg und synclient etc. Touchpad und Maustasten handhaben. Wie bekommt man das raus? Was ich rausbekam ist ja unter http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600763/ , zusätzlich habe ich mal hwinfo hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600983/ . sieht für mich aus, als ob nur 2 devices da sind, trackpoint und touchpad
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> Mit dem Trackpoint tun die Tasten am Keyboard, aber nicht 'übergreifend' mit dem Touchpad
<maredebianum> Beobachtung: beide Devices nutzen angeblich /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse, das ist bei einem T61 anders  ('serio-2- ', dort funktioniert alles)
<maredebianum> Falls ich das Problem löse, melde ich mich, danke erstmal
<julian123> Hey, ich bekomme täglich die Meldung :"Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt" - "Möchten Sie das Problem jetzt melden?"
<julian123> wie kann man dem nachgehen? - Was kann das sein?
<julian123> ubuntu 12.04 - Gnome Classic
<jokrebel> julian123: Da gibt es normal einen Button, wo man dann die Details sehen kann, da siehst Du dann auch welche Anwendung abstürzt. (Kannst ja mal die Ausgabe nopasten)
<jokrebel> !pasten > julian123
<kubine> julian123: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<julian123> jokrebel: Einen solchen Button gibt es hier nicht
<julian123> Screen: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2013j1ube.png
<jokrebel> julian123: Unten links wenn Du den Bug-Tracker öffnest.
<jokrebel> ja - da must Du dann erstmal auf "Melden" klicken.
<julian123> "Networkmanager crashed with SIGABART in raise()" - So anscheinend der Titel des Fehlers
<jokrebel> dann folge den Anweisungen und schreib dort dann noch was dazu, wenn Du sagen kannst wann der Fehler auftritt. Damit sorgst Du dafür, dass die Entwickler gegensteuern können.
<jokrebel> julian123: Nutzt Du Konqueror?
<julian123> Hab den Bericht abgesendet - Allerdings kommen diese Meldungen absolut unregelmäßig - Einfach immer wenn ich am PC bin. Konqueror benutze ich nicht. Manchmal wird mir auch mitgeteilt, dass Compiz unerwartet beendet wurde. Eventuell hat es ja damit was zu tun
<vectory> wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es unterschiedliche repos fuer unterschiedliche archs. da muesste es einen weg geben, um statt der 64b version die 32b version auf einem 64b ubuntu zu installieren, ja?
<vectory> angenommen ich wuerd ei eigenes repo aufsetzen oder ein ppa bauen wollen
<ppq> ne, ist das gleiche repo
<ppq> nur andere index dateien
<ppq> du kannst, wenn du multiarch aktiviert hast, einfach per 'sudo apt-get install blub:i386' ne 32bit version installieren
<ppq> aktivieren geht so: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<vectory> ah, aber es sind natuerlich andere pakete. mir sagte grade jemand, es waere ihm lieber, 32 und 64 bit zusammen zu fassen und ich ueberlegte, weshalb das problematisch werden koennte, ueberhaupt oder noetig sei
<vectory> *oder ueberhaupt
<martinalex> abend...
<martinalex> ich habe gerade mal "obnam" ausprobiert und mir dann das ergebnis angesehen - 3 millionen Dateien... wie verhält sich so ein ext4 auf so vielen dateien?
<martinalex> wird für jede Datei (350byte) ein eigener 4k-Block alloziert?
<martinalex> bzw wie könnte ich das raus bekommen?
<jokrebel> martinalex: Obnam scheint ja ein PPA zu sein. Da fragst Du vielleicht besser deren Entwickler.
<martinalex> naja, obnam ist zumindest in debian testing enthalten... und in ubuntu auch...
<martinalex> aber ich kann den ja mal fragen...
<jokrebel> martinalex: Ich find da nur Hinweise, dass es ein PPA gibt. Nicht dass es in den Repos ist.
<ppq> martinalex: bei so kleinen dateien ist ext3 besser geeignet als ext4. 
<martinalex> jokrebel: ich hab die version 1.1 installiert aus den gewöhnlichen paketquellen.
<ppq> http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Extents-221268.html hier etwas theorie dazu
<kubine> Title: Extents | heise open (at www.heise.de)
<martinalex> ppq: dadrauf bezog sich meine frage, warum ist es besser geeignet?
<martinalex> danke!
<jokrebel> martinalex: Hm. Komisch dass man da noch nichtmal im Ubuntuusers-Wiki findet.
<ppq> martinalex: andererseits kannst du, wenn du die partition nur dafür verwendest, auch eine blockgröße von 512 Byte setzen beim fs erstellen, dann dürfte ext4 gut laufen.
<martinalex> ppq: die platte verwende ich nur zum teil für obnam-backups, da liegen sonst noch klassische .tar-backups mit drauf, sowie andere eher grosse dateien
<martinalex> aber mir ist immer noch nicht ganz klar, warum sich da ext3 und ext4 unterscheiden - bei ext3 wird doch auch einfach der erste direct-pointer auf einen 4kB-Block verwendet.. und bei ext4 wird ebenfalls auf den ersten block verwiesen, der direkt auch der letzte ist...
<martinalex> aber nochmal für mich zum verständnis - wenn ich eine Datei <4kB anlege - wie viel Platz braucht die dann auf der Platte?
<apollo13> ist das hier nicht etwas off-topic?
<ppq> martinalex: 4kB.
<martinalex> apollo13: naja, kann schon sein...
<martinalex> ppq: danke!
<ppq> martinalex: im zweifelsfall: keine gedanken machen und ext4 mit standardeinstellungen nehmen ;) viel verkehrt machen kann man da gar nicht.
<martinalex> naja, ich brauche dann ja jetzt den 11-fachen Speicherplatz auf der Platte, oder? 
<martinalex> die einstellungen von ext4 zu verändern wollte ich jetzt nicht wirklich
<martinalex> aber als ernsthafte frage, was für andere backup-systeme sind denn zu empfehlen?
<jokrebel> martinalex: Ich nutze DejaDup oder mache komplette Partitions/Festplatten-Kopien.
<jokrebel> martinalex: Oder ganz klassisch rsync. Aber das ist alles geschamcksfrage. Nen komplettüberblick gibts hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ttyS3> hi. Ich wollte Datensicherungen von CDs/DVDs machen. Jetzt habe ich eine (ISO-)DVD mit mehreren Sessions. 'dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/sr0' sagt 'Number of Sessions: 2'
<ttyS3> Ich habe dann manuell gemountet (mit '-o session=' und verschiedenen Zahlen). Aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob es funktioniert, weil jede (Session-)Zahl ohne Fehlermeldung akzeptiert wird.
<ttyS3> 'dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/sr0' Zeigt auch die Start-Adressen der einzelnen Tracks an. Könnte ich mithilfe dieser Zahlen sicherstellen, dass keine Session (dieser Multi-Session) bei der Datensicherung ausgelassen werden?
<daswort> Hmm, warum wird `mplayer DATEO | at now + 2min` sofort ausgeführt?
<Fuchs> weil Du sehr komische Dinge tust
<Fuchs> at funktioniert ein wenig anders. Hier startest Du mplayer und pipest die Ausgabe an at ...
<leimboy-lubuntu> ist Lubuntu eine LST version oder nicht?
<leimboy-lubuntu> Lubuntu 12.04
<daswort> Fuchs: Wie nutze ich denn at ohne dass es immer eof braucht? at ZEIT BEFEHL geht ja nicht.
<Fuchs> daswort: echo "mplayer DATE0" | at now +2min
<daswort> Oh, das ist was ich gerade probiert habe. Und das Ergebnis kam als ich deine Antwort gelesen habe :9
<daswort> Danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<leimboy-lubuntu> bekomme ich eine Antwort
<daswort> Lubuntu nicht nein. leimboy-lubuntu 
<daswort> +,
<leimboy-lubuntu> warum auf der seite von denen steht doch das es eine LST ist und auf andere webseiten wiederum nicht
<xander> habe mal ne Frage
<xander> auf meinem rechner der zuhause steht rödelt die festplatte ohne dass ich drauf zugreife
<xander> da wird der befehl du ausgeführt
<xander> und auf der Platte sind nur irgendwelche Daten drauf
<xander> ich habe  die Platte deshalb zur Sicherheit unmounted
<ppq> merkwürdig. was für software läuft da nebenher so?
<ppq> da hat wohl irgendein programm einen zu umfassenden du-befehl abgesetzt
<ppq> oder.. wo ist die platte gemountet?
<xander> nebenher centyal oder wie das heißt
<xander> /dev/sdb
<xander> /dev/sdb1
<xander> ist ein älteres ubuntu installiert
<ppq> hm, durchaus möglich, dass zentyal das tut. nie benutzt
<xander> unter /media/ .....
<ppq> was für ein ubuntu ist es denn
<xander> 10.04
<sonotos> xander: irgend ein indexdienst an?
<sonotos> trackerd oder sowas
<ppq> sonotos: die tauchen doch aber eher unter eigenem namen in ps auf, nicht als du, oder?
<xander> wo finde ich die
<sonotos> joa sollten sie
<sonotos> pstree | grep track 
<daswort> leimboy-lubuntu: Welche Seite meinst du?
<leimboy-lubuntu> sorry hab mich vertan oder finde die seite nicht mehr ich mach jetzt erstmals upgrade auf 12.10 das dürfte ja in ordnung sein oder??
<daswort> leimboy-lubuntu: siehe auch http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1204-now-available
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu 12.04 is now available | lubuntu (at lubuntu.net)
<daswort> "Unlike Ubuntu, Lubuntu 12.04 is not a LTS, this version will be supported for 18 months. However, a lot of work has been done to improve the stability of the system."
<daswort> leimboy-lubuntu: ja, einfach upgraden.
<leimboy-lubuntu> ok danke dir daswort
<p41n> moin, gibt es gute serv hier? 
<Fuchs> o.O 
<daswort> ?
<ppq> war wohl auf der suche nach xdcc bots
<scourge_> nabend
<daswort> hi scourge_ 
<scourge_> ist ja doch noch wer fit ;)
<daswort> Ist immer so. Ab 2 wirds eng. Aber dann kann man immer noch zu den internationalen Channels wechseln :)
<scourge_> ja, das kenn ich
<scourge_> vl. kann ich ja mit ner "exotischen" frage wen wecken (?)
<scourge_> versuche gerade nen alten sega mega drive controller zum laufen zu bringen, will aber nicht so recht
<scourge_> oder wen vertreiben ;)
<daswort> 1. ist das speziell, 2. ist deine ausführung zu unspezifisch
<daswort> was hast du gemacht?
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-03
<scourge_> ja, das hab ich schon gedacht ;) aber einen versuch ists immer wert...
<scourge_> im prinzip gibts ein modul zum nachladen und das sollte fast passen (gemäß einer anleitung aus dem jahre schnee). hab das ding im gameport der graka stecken. aber das modul (db9) läd nur mit parametern in denen man den paralellport angeben soll (#)
<scourge_> die frage wäre also am ehesten, wie find ich die # des paralellports oder wie greif ich auf den gameport zu (lass es zugreifen)
<stever> wie stelle ich metro unter ubuntu 12.10 richtig ein?
<stever> kann mir jemand tipps geben? :(
<asshead_> moin, ich hab auf google+ einen code bekommen der eth_ng auf meinen pc installieren kann, find -exec iwar mit rm, jetzt ist mein unity komplett zurückgesetzt, kann mir jemand helfen
<stever> kannst du mir helfen? metro will nicht :(
<stever> ich will nicht zum mac switchen.... :(
<stever> (müsssen)
<asshead_> ekaF waky_ lupo49 na alles chremig im schlüpfer :D
<asshead_> stever: warum hast du auch itunes?
<stever> geht das unter ubuntu?
<asshead_> kp, ich hab mir die dmg runtergeladen, wenn ich sie doppelt klicke passiert nix, hab mir auch schon nen tutorial von apple.com ausgedruckt :(
<stever> da kann ich dir nen tipp geben: musst die .exe nehmen
<stever> nur auch die will nicht so wirklich :/
<asshead_> geht das so ohne basteln?
<asshead_> ah ja ne is ja auch windows
<stever> hmm
<stever> ubuntu ist blöd :(
<asshead_> warte ich probier mal
<asshead_> geht nicht, itunes muss doch gehen oder? ein bekannter meinte ich solle doch itunes chompiliren :/
<stever> da kenne ich mich nicht mir aus, ich lade mir immer alles aus dem internet, meistens von bild oder chip.de
<asshead_> rofl nap.. ich hab nen abo bei topofsoftware.de
<stever> ist das besser?
<asshead_> klar, die server haben da 50kb, da hab ich auch itunes geladen
<stever> kostet mich das was?
<asshead_> mich hat es damal 99€/j gekotet
<stever> hmm schau ich mir mal an, danke!
<stever> jetzt habe ich immer noch das problem mit metro :(
<asshead_> Metro? da kauft meine ma immer ein
<stever> das hat ein freund von mir auf seinem rechner :(
<asshead_> wie werbung oder was? da hab ich meinen absinth heut gekauft in braunschweig, war echt günstig, kommste auch aus bs
<stever> nein ich meine ein betriebssystem egal, danke trotzdem
<asshead_> bist du im knuddelz? muss dann aber auf mein netbook on, unter dem von meinem pa gehts nicht 
<stever> nein bin ich nicht, ich gehe jetzt aber auch ins bett bevor meine mutter den strom wieder zieht... tschüss
<koegs> O.o
<Tortes> hallo
<Tortes> frage, bin neu hier, aber das hört ihr wohl oft, wie installier ich meine nvidia geforce 8800
<jokrebel> Tortes: Das Ubuntuusers-Wiki kennst Du noch nicht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tortes> hab schon gegoogelt http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<Tortes> jetz such ich noch den terminal, um die befehle reinzupasten
<fbausch> Tortes: Strg+Alt+t
<Tortes> ah, danke
<fbausch> aber sei vorsichtig, wenn du Befehle da reinkopierst
<Tortes> macht man das generell als user oder
<_stemmi_> hi, ich hab ein problem mit meiner xubuntu-vm: ich kann keine neuen pakete mehr installieren, aufgrund von "unerfüllten abhängigkeiten". apg-get -f install  liefert mir aber auch nur "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" (kompletter ausgabe unter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413257/). kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tortes> komisch
<fbausch> Tortes: alles was man macht, macht man als User
<Tortes> mein passwort stimmt nicht, obwohl ich vorher schon ein software update gemacht hab mit dem pw
<staffi> vielleicht umschalttaste ausversehen gedrückt?
<fbausch> _stemmi_: lesen und verstehen... du scheinst keinen freien Festplattenplatz mehr zu haben
<Tortes> also wenn ich mich als root im terminal anmelden will
<_stemmi_> fbausch: df sagt mir aber was anderes (ausgabe ist ganz unten in meiner ausgabe)
<cr111> hi! ich habe gestern ubuntu installiert (12.10/64bit), da der nouveau treiber nur in der basic graphics mode funktioniert, habe ich sofort den nvidia treiber installiert. seit dieser installiert ist geht aber der fenster manager nicht mehr, ich sehe nur noch den desktop, kann ordner öffnen (die auch keinen rahmen haben) und das wars, sprich gnome defekt. ist dieses problem bekannt?
<fbausch> _stemmi_: du hast keine /boot und keine /home Partition?
<fbausch> hast du mal apt-cache clean durchlaufen lassen?
<fbausch> mist... apt-get clean
<ppq> cr111: wie genau hast du den nvidia-treiber installiert? runtergeladen und manuell oder über den dialog "eingeschränkte treiber" (o.ä.) oder direkt über die paketverwaltung das paket nvidia-current?
<Tortes> wie meldet man sich herkörmlich im terminal als root an?
<ppq> Tortes: mit sudo -i bekommst du eine rootshell
<_stemmi_> fbausch: wie ich habe keie /boot und keine /home partition? das komplette system liegt aufeiner festplatte...eigentlich sollte alles da sein, wie es standardmäßig bei der installation eingerichtet wird
<cr111> nvidia-current über die software-verwaltung
<fbausch> _stemmi_: auf einer Festplatte können mehrere Partitionen liegen... aber das ist jetzt nicht so wichtig^^
<cr111> das merkwürdige ist (so kenn ichs von fedora), das der treiber doch egtl erst nach re-boot aktiv ist, bei ubuntu ist circa 10 sekunden nach der installation vom treiber los gegangen
<Tortes> habs auch schon gemerkt cr111
<ppq> Tortes: du willst den treiber doch hoffentlich nicht manuell installieren? und: nutz lieber das ubuntuusers-wiki.
<ppq> cr111: du musst danach noch "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ausführen
<_stemmi_> fbausch: da dürfte aber nur eine partition sein. apt-get clean ist wirkungslos
<Tortes> die wiki sowiso
<fbausch> Tortes: eigentlich möchte man sudo -i nicht nutzen, wenn du dort nämlich ausversehen einen "bösen" Befehl eintippst oder reinkopierst,  kann ganz schnell was kaputt gehen
<cr111> Tortes du musst root aktivieren, sonst als user einloggen und dann sudo -s :)
<Tortes> deswegen sollte man sich genau informieren was man tut
<Tortes> aber jetzt ist der current treiber eh installiert und ich starte mal neu
<cr111> ppq ist die nvidia-xconfig bei ubuntu schon automatisch mitinstalliert oder muss ich die separat installieren? 
<ppq> cr111: kommt mit dem treiber.
<Tortes> also, bg
<cr111> ok, dann probier ich das mal aus, danke dir :)
<ppq> keine ursache
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: Sooo viel ist jetzt da aber auch nicht frei bei Dir.
<_stemmi_> jokrebel: apt-get sagt er braucht 150 MB...dafür sollte es reichen
<fbausch> jokrebel: sind doch 1.2GiB? oder rechne ich in der falschen Einheit?
<_stemmi_> wenn ich wirklich keinen speicherplatz mehr habe (was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann): wie kann ich welchen freimachen? veraltete pakete deinstallieren funtkioniert nicht, da apt-get jedesmal wegen der fehlenden abhängigkeiten rummeckert. und daten die ich löschen könnte gibts da nich.
<fbausch> ich würde ja behaupten, dass deine /boot Partition voll ist, aber ich sehe keine
<_stemmi_> fbausch: es existiert nur 1 partition...
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: Versuch mal mit Synaptic ein paar alte Kernel zu entfernen.
<_stemmi_> jokrebel: dürfte wahrscheinlich nicht funtkionieren, wie kann ich mir anzeigen lassen welche versionen alle installiert sind?
<fbausch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fbausch> _stemmi_: deinen aktuellen Kernel solltest du mit uname -a sehen können, alle Kernel mit kleinerer Versionsnummer können weg
<jokrebel> _stemmi_: Hab schon so manches ganz easy mit Synaptic gradegezogen was per apt-get n absoluter Kampf geworden wäre.
<Tortes> so
<Tortes> jetzt hab ich ein problem
<Tortes> mein ganzer arbeitsbildschirm ist weg, ausschließlich der hintergrund ist geblieben
<Tortes> mit strg + t konnte ich xchat starten
<Tortes> ich hatte zuvor den nvidia current treiber via software center installiert
<jokrebel> Tortes: Schon Rebooted?
<Tortes> ja
<Tortes> deswegen ist ja nix mehr da
<_stemmi_> nein, alte kernel deinstallieren funktioniert nicht "E. Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten"
<Tortes> weiss nu einer was ich falsch gemacht hab
<jokrebel> Versuch mal ein strg+alt+Backspace und hoffe dass Du dadurch auf den Loginscreen kommst. Da dann mal ne andere Desktopumgebung auswählen.
<Tortes> passiert nix
<Tortes> natoll, das bringt uns also der fortschritt
<jokrebel> Tortes: Dann könntest das noch etwas härter mit "Alt+Druck+K" versuchen. Sie dafür auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tortes> was ist "Druck" für eine taste
<jokrebel> Print
<Tortes> aso, ne, auch nix
<_stemmi_> interessant..synaptic bekommts deinstalliert...
<staffi> Oh oh, hatte das Problem auch mal mit einer Radeon Karte... War ne Mordsarbeit wieder alles hinzubekommen. Ich schau mal nach ob ich die Internetseite wiederfinde mit der ich das wieder hinbekommen habe
<Tortes> na immerhin lässt sich firefox per terminal starten
<Tortes> scheint ein bekanntes problem zu sein
<Tortes> dann start ich mal neu, drückt mir die daumen
<romwel> morgen
<cr111> hi! ich habe nvidia-xconfig gemacht, hat auch geklappt hat eine xorg.conf erzeugt wo vorher keine war. aber das problem besteht immer noch: kein fenster-manager, gem. fehlerbericht:
<cr111> /usr/bin/xorg: xserver-xorg-core crashed
<cr111> habe auch schon ein komplettes upgrade durchlaufen lassen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht :-/
<Tortes> jetzt gehts wieder, ich habs geschafft die alten graphiktreiber einstellungen wieder einzurichten
<Tortes> der nvidia binary xorg driver, kernel module and vdpau libraray von nvidia-current
<Tortes> war wohl nicht richtig
<Tortes> probieren wir mal den experimental
<Tortes> jemand erfahrung damit?
<fbausch> Tortes: wie der Name sagt, kann da bisschen was in die Hose gehen ;-)
<Tortes> viel möglichkeiten hab ich ja nich...
<cr111> bei der xorg.conf ist der nvidia treiber als "nvidia" eingetragen, was war nochmal der eintrag fuer den os standart-treiber von ubuntu?
<robert1> cr111, "nouveau"?
<cr111> danke
<Tortes> ich versuch grad die manuelle installation per wiki zu machen
<Tortes> aber ich kann mich nicht in der f1 konsole anmelden, entweder ich werd unterbrochen oder das pw stimmt nicht
<fbausch> Tortes: was meinst du mit f1 Konsole?
<jokrebel> …und was mit "unterbrochen"
<fbausch> jokrebel: er wird wohl so schnell nicht antworten^^
<leimboy-lubuntu> hallo zusammen ich habe mal ne frage. welche software brauche ich um eine verbindung zu meinem zweiten Computer herzustellen? Danke
<leimboy-lubuntu> lubuntu12.10
<ppq> leimboy-lubuntu: was willst du denn tun? dateien austauschen?
<leimboy-lubuntu> ja
<jokrebel> leimboy-lubuntu: Kommt drauf an was Du damit dann tun willst. Zwei Ubuntu-Rechner?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> da hast du einen überblick
<leimboy-lubuntu> nein der andere ist windows 7 icvh hatte mal ein software damit konnte ich ins windows 7 eigene dateien 
<leimboy-lubuntu> ok
<ppq> dann: samba
<ppq> siehe wiki
<ppq> leimboy-lubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME
<kubine> Title: Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BigKing> hallo, wollte von der Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren#Quanta Quanta installieren bekomme aber  eine Fehlermeldung, dass Quanta ein Virtuelles Paket ist. Egal ob der Wiki-Link oder von Hand. Was bedeutet dies?
<kubine> Title: Webeditoren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fbausch> BigKing: was hast du für eine Ubuntuversion?
<jokrebel> BigKing: Der Editor kann bis Ubuntu 11.04 über das folgende Paket installiert [1] werden: Vermutlich hast Du ein neuers Ubuntu?
<BigKing> richtig, habe ich... aktuelle Version
<BigKing> kann ich den jetzt nicht mehr darüber installieren? Vermutlich hab ich einfach nur den HInweis im Wiki überlesen.
<BigKing> ah ja richtig... mein Fehler
<BigKing> kann man also nicht mehr installieren, bis es portiert wurde, wenn ich es richtig versteh
<bekks> Der wird nicht mehr portiert werden, wenn das seit Oktober 2011 niemand für nötig hielt.
<jokrebel> BigKing: Zitat aus einem der vielen Suchergebnisse bei Google: "…Quanta is abandoned since 2008. You should use something else, like Bluefish.…"
<jokrebel> django1978: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<Tortes> also die manuelle installation hat funktioniert, nachdem ich tausendmal neu starten musste, um diverse pakete nachzuinstallieren
<Tortes> weiss einer wie ich meine graphik teste bevor ich mich dran mache spiele zu installieren
<Tortes> gibt es für den desktop manager ein full version? das ja zum heulen der desktop, nix gegen ubuntu
<bekks> Was denn für eine "full version"?
<Tortes> so nennt sich das in meiner errinnerung bei andere distris, da nannte sich das kde_full oder so
<Tortes> ist hald gewöhnungsbedürftig :)
<bekks> Ist halt kein KDE.
<Tortes> dann weiss ich das jetz
<Tortes> die desktop oberflächen ähneln sich unter linux irgendwie gar nicht, deswegen is immer so ne umstellung
<bekks> Das ist einfach nur Gewohnheit. Die Funktion ist so gut wie überall identisch.
<fbausch> Tortes: du könntest unter Ubuntu aber auch KDE nutzen
<Tortes> echt, ist das schnell eingerichtet?
<Tortes> wobei ich mir das jetzt erst mal anschau und dann entscheide
<Tortes> man kann ja erst entscheiden wenn man etwas kennt
<bekks> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fbausch> Tortes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE_Installieren
<kubine> Title: KDE Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tortes> wie öffne ich im arbeitsordner versteckte ordner? manuell kann ich nicht reinschreiben
<cr111> hi! mein fenster manager funktioniert nach wie vor nicht, nvidia ist installiert, in xorg.conf (via nv-xvoncif) auch als "nvidia" eingtragen, aber bei nvidia-settings bekomme ich die fehlermeldung das ich scheinbar kein nvidia-treiber verwende. gibt es da lösungsvorschläge?
<bekks> Dann schau nach, ob du wirklich nvidia verwendest.
<Tortes> hatte ich gerade gelöst das selbe problem
<fbausch> Tortes: was ist versteckt und warum kannst du "manuell" nicht reinschreiben?
<Tortes> ich hab mich an die manuelle anleitung gehalten cr111
<Tortes> ich musste 2 pakete nachinstallieren bei der manuellen installation
<Tortes> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cr111> ok, danke probier ich mal aus
<Mundus> Guten Morgen
<Mundus> oder Mahlzeit ;)
<qw00> hallo. kann mir jemand bei einer kernel-panic helfen?
<Mundus> Ich habe am Freitag hier gute Hilfe in Bezug auf Installation meines Touchpads erhalten (Live-CD im Versuchsmodus) Leider bin ich baer nur teilweise erfolgrich gewesen
<Mundus> Nach Umschreiben der grub.conf habe ich sudo update-grub ausgfeührt und nachfolgende Felermeldung erhalten:
<qw00> meta-frage, sorry. bekomme "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel." beim booten. zuletzt hat ein paket die neuinstallation bash gefordert, woraufhin es einige probleme mit apt-get gab..
<Mundus> "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow." Was kann ich machen, damit das Prob gelöst it?
<qw00> Mundus: ich habe nur eine grub.cfg, die sieht etwas anders aus
<Mundus> sorry kann auch grub cfg sein, woran erkenne ich den Dateityp?
<bekks> Am Inhalt, nicht an der Endung.
<Mundus> ok, was heißt am Inhalt? Für mich ist das eine Datei die ich im Editor öffne ob cfg oder config oder sys oder oder, das kann ich nicht unterscheiden ;)
<bekks> Genau das ist es. Die Dateiendung spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<Mundus> Das stellt mich aber bei nano vor das Problem das ich nach öffnen von grub nicht weiß wie ich es speichern soll:)
<qw00> ctrl+o geht nicht?
<Mundus> doch und dann fragt er wie die datei heßen soll....
<bekks> Enter drücken...
<jokrebel> …und an die Rechte denken.
<Mundus> das klappt beim Live Test System leider nicht..
<bekks> "klappt nicht" - warum?
<Mundus> Wieso Rechte, ich ergänze die bestehende Datei doch nur um einen marginalen Hinweise
<bekks> Trotzdem musst du die Rechte dazu haben.
<Mundus> @bekks: ich habe nano mit sudo gestartet
<bekks> Und dann kommt die Meldung "klappt nicht"?
<Tortes> re
<Tortes> kann mir einer sagen wie ich wow installiere, der installer läuft gerade über wine, aber auf der suche nach updates schreitet er nicht vorran
<Mundus> :) Es kommt keine Meldung, aber die Datei wird auch nicht gespeichert
<bekks> Mundus: Das siehst du woran?
<Mundus> Was sehe ich waoran
<Tortes> als würde er keine verbindung haben
<Tortes> oder was weis ich
<jokrebel> Mundus: Dass es nicht gespeichert wurde.
<Mundus> Wenn ich nano schließe müsste a beim erneuten öffnen die Datei modifiziert sein und b er beim schließen nicht darauf hinweisen, dass meine Änderungen verloren gehen, oder?
<bekks> Mundus: Welche Datei versuchst du denn zu editieren?
<Mundus> Ich probiere es aber nochmal aus, da ich kein Touchpad während dessen habe, kann ich mein WLAN auch nichht nutzen und muss zum Infos einholen immer wieder Win starten...
<Mundus> Die Datei grub
<Mundus> Also folgende SChritte: 1. Terminl öffnen
<Mundus> 2. sudo ano
<jokrebel> Mundus: Zeig doch mal den kompletten Befehl, den Du eingibst.
<Mundus> 2. sudo nano
<bekks> Wieso nicht sudo nano /pfad/zu/der/datei ?
<Mundus> 3. Datei grub in etc/default/öffnen
<Mundus> weil das nicht funktioniert hat
<Tortes> weiss einer rat bei dem wine problem
<Mundus> sudo nano etc/default/grub klappte nicht vielleicht weil von CD gestartet?
<bekks> Mundus: Da tauchte die Fehlermeldung "das funktioniert nicht" auf - oder was passierte?
<Mundus> Nein, die Datei öffnet sich nur nicht
<bekks> Tortes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/World_of_Warcraft
<kubine> Title: World of Warcraft › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Mundus: Hehe - Du willst von ner LiveCD aus Dein installiertes GRUB bearbeiten. Da brauchst Du aber noch ein bisschen Vorarbeit dazu.
<bekks> Mundus: Wenn du versuchst eine Datei auf einer CD zu editieren wird das zwangsläufig keinen Erfolg haben-
<Mundus> :) schon klar, aber nachdem das System von der CD gebootet wird (als Test) kann ich doch im Arbeitsspeicher die Grub editieren und anschließend sudo update-grub ausführen... oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<jokrebel> Mundus: Ich nehm dafür immer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Mundus: Du musst natürlich das ganze erst so einbinden, dass Du da an das installierte rankommst. Sonst versuchst Du das ja (logischerweise erfolglos da CD nicht beschreibbar) im GRUB des LiveSystems
<Mundus> Dann nochmal für mich:  Ich möchte Ubuntu 12.10 noch nicht installieren , sondern nur testen!
<bekks> Dann lass die Finger von grub und starte einfach de LiveCD.
<Tortes> was war nochmal die tastenkombi für versteckte dateien? alt+ und noch irgendwas
<jokrebel> Mundus: Überhaupt solltest Du Dir erstmal die Grundlagen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2 aneignen und auch ein aktuelles Backup haben/erzeugen (vorher)
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> Leider wird mein Touchpad nicht erkannt und ich erhielt hier den Hinweis in der grub folgende Ergänzug aufzunehmen ist
<jokrebel> Tortes: Strg+H falls Du Nautilus meinst
<Mundus> Naja grub brauche ich dann wohl nicht editieren, aber wie kriege ich mein Touchpad zum laufen, damit ich gucken kann, ob ich umsteigen will
<Mundus> Im übrigen ist der Tip mit dem edit grub auch von hier gekommen ;)
<Mundus> Mein Notebook ist ein Medion Akoya E5218
<jokrebel> Mundus: Naja - wenn keiner weis, dass Du gar keine Installation hast sondern nur ne LiveCD testest ist das aber auch nicht verwunderlich ;-)
<Mundus> Klar, aber geschrieben habe ich das natürlich ;)
<Mundus> Nun bin ich wieder bei null ;)
<Mundus> Also wie kriege ich mein System von der LiveCd zum laufen (ohne Maus einstecken!)
<qw00> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in der grub.conf am besten "init=" angebe? 'linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-36-generic root=UUID=9f8...0b5 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff' kommt das noch in diese zeile oder in eine seperate?
<jokrebel> Mundus: Scheint ein Bug zu sein https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/191024 und auch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/medion-akoya-e5218-touchpad-wird-nicht-erkannt/ da stammt wohl auch der Tipp mit dem GRUB editieren her.
<kubine> Title: Bug #191024 “Synaptics SYN0804 touchpad not detected” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<sdx23> qw00: Warum willst du das tun?
<Mundus> Genau, was bedeutet das für mich? LIveCD ist zwar schön, aber nicht für mich? oder nur mit Maus?
<jokrebel> Mundus: Theoretisch könnte das auch klappen, wenn man der LiveCD die entsprechenden Optionen beim GRUB-Boot mitgibt. 
<qw00> sdx23: um zu gucken, ob es mich bei meiner kernel panic weiter bringt. das war zumindest der vorschlag
<qw00> sdx23: laut google könnte es auch eine fehlerhafte initramfs sein. wie würde ich die wiederherstellen?
<Mundus> Ich dachte die CD ist nicht beschreibbar *g*
<sdx23> qw00: Wenn das sowieso nur temporär sein soll, würde ich das beim Booten im Grubmenu ändern.
<sdx23> qw00: indem du das Paket des Kernels neu installierst. linux-image-foobar.
<qw00> sdx23: (wie) geht das aus der livecd? in den wiederherstellungsmodus des systems selbst komme ich nämlich auch nicht rein (dieselbe panic).
<sdx23> qw00: Da müsstest du erst chrooten. Wie, ist mitunter im Wiki bei der Grub-Reparatur beschrieben.
<sdx23> !chroot > oder auch hier, qw00 
<kubine> oder auch hier, qw00: Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<jokrebel> Mundus: Es geht da wohl um eine Option, die GRUB an den Kernel geben muss. Das könnte man IIRC auch aus der LiveCD heraus mittels Editieren der Grub-Bootzeilen machen. (Soweit die Theorie!)
<qw00> sdx23: dann versuche ich das mal, vielen dank.
<qw00> sdx23: wie finde ich die nötige kernel-version heraus? einfach die aktuellste initrd.img-3.2.0-36-generic, also 3.2.0-36-generic?
<sdx23> qw00: die steht in Grub beim Booten oder wenn du in /boot nachsiehst (also das /boot auf der Platte natürlich, i.e. /mnt/boot oder wohin auch immer du / mountest)
<qw00> sdx23: ach, danke. das hätte ich mir denken können
<Tortes> was ist Antialiasing Settings in der nvidia x server setting registrierkarte
<Tortes> darunter kann ich mir grad nix vorstellen
<passt> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit dem network-manager unjter 12.10
<qw00> sdx23: installieren einfach über apt-get, oder?
<passt> beim start des notebooks wird er teils nicht vollständig angezeigt, zB. fehlt der eintrag vpn
<sdx23> qw00: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-foobar # ja.
<passt> mit sudo service network-manager restart startet der dienst neu und alles wird wieder angezegit
<passt> der nachteil hierbei ist (neben dem lästigen neustart des dienstes), dass jetzt jede Minute angezeigt wird, dass kein netzwerkkabel eingesteckt ist und das wlan symbol munter animiert wird als ob ein netzwerk gesucht wird obwohl es bereits per wlan verbunden ist
<passt> das ganze ist lästig, hat jemand eine ahnung wie ich es vorab schon hinbekomme?
<jokrebel> passt: Das könnte nicht zufällig mit Autologin und Schlüsselbund zusammenhängen, dass das nicht auf Anhieb klappt?
<passt> hm, tatsächlich habe ich autologin wg probleme mit schlüsselbund eingestellt
<qw00> sdx23: das postinstall-skript versagt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413267/ (/etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms existiert aber zb)
<kubine> Title: linux-image-Reinstall (postinst Error) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> passt: Dann versuch es mal ohne Autologin. Bzw. gib das Schlüsselbundkennwort ein nach dem Login. Sonst _kann_ WLAN gar nicht OOTB klappen.
<sdx23> qw00: hm, was hast du zum chrooten alles getan? (der Fehler ist schon in l.23)
<qw00> sdx23: sda5 gemounted (die linux platte), als root chroot /media/f00 /bin/dash -i ausgeführt (bash fehlt wg. des paketkonfliktes..) ausgeführt und dann eben apt-get (...).
<jokrebel> passt: Ganz ohne Kennworteingabe booten und WLAN nutzen geht nur, wenn man dann auch noch das Schlüsselbundkennwort auf "leer" setzt. ACHTUNG UNSICHER! Da dann sämtlich Passwörter im Schlüsselbund unverschlüsselt abgespechert werden!
<qw00> sdx23: (laut id war ich auch root in chroot, sollte es überhaupt anders gehen)
<sdx23> qw00: Du solltest auch /dev bind-mounten und /proc als procfs. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> qw00: Und wenn ich die Meldung richtig lese: Hast du /boot auf einer extrapartition? Die dann auch gemountet?
<qw00> sdx23: in fdisk -l sehe ich nur sda5 als linux und sda6 als swap. andernfalls wäre dort noch die bootpartition zu finden, nehme ich an?
<sdx23> qw00: richtig.
<passt> jokrebel: ja, ich habe es so eingestellt, dass autologin funktioniert, indem das Schlüsselbundkennwort leer ist
<passt> aber was hat das mit dem network-manager zu tunß
<passt> ?
<Tortes> weiss keiner woran es liegt wenn der installer über wine keinen fortschritt macht
<bekks> Tortes: Welcher Installer?
<Tortes> wow
<bekks> Aha. HAst du den Artikel von vorhin schon gelesen?
<Tortes> ja
<jokrebel> passt: Weil der Netzworkmanager das WLAN-Kennwort im Schlüsselbund ablegt und beim Booten dann Zugriff auf eben diesen Schlüsselbund braucht, um das WLAN aktivieren zu können.
<xubuntu565> tach zusammen
<qw00> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413272/ wieder das postinst-skript. der teil davor scheint aber geklappt zu haben
<kubine> Title: linux-image-Reinstall (mnt, postinst) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<qw00> (also /dev/pts ist gemounted)
<jokrebel> passt: Ich tippe, dass Du wegen eines anderen Programms, das sich im Schlüsselbund einnistet, inzwischen _doch_ kein leeres Schlüsselbundpasswort mehr hast ;-)
<Tortes> und was mach ich dagegen
<passt> jokrebel: ne, kennwort ist dort schon leer
<passt> habe ich gerade überprüft
<Tortes> löschen oder
<Tortes> darf nur ein schlüssel im bund sein oder?
<sdx23> qw00: naja, du kannst in /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic.postinst schauen was in Zeile 1010 gemacht werden soll. Und ob /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms exisitert und ausführbar ist.
<Tortes> ich musst nen openGL bund erstellen und DisabledExtensions erstellen
<Tortes> in dem bund ist aber noch ein standard schlüssel
<Tortes> muss der raus?
<Tortes> bzw. da fällt mir grad ein
<Tortes> im schlüssel steht irgendwas von vertex_buffer, bei wine hab ich aber nix von vertex shader gefunden
<Tortes> ach, ka, ich bin zui blöd
<Tortes> kanns sein das der auf ner graphischen oberfläche probleme hat zu starten?
<qw00> sdx23: es ist ausführbar. und zeile 1010 macht ein system("run-parts --verbose --exit-on-error --arg=$version " . (newline) "--arg=$realimageloc$kimage-$version " . (newline) "/etc/kernel/postinst.d") && die "...";
<Tortes> wie füg ich im software center eine repository hinzu
<jokrebel> Tortes: Da gibt es im Menü einen Unterpunkt (in der Art) Software-/Paket-quellen
<jokrebel> Tortes: Sieh auch (wie immer) im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-Center#Software-Paketquellen
<kubine> Title: Software-Center › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tortes> gut, dann hoff ich mal, das die neue wineversion keine faxen macht
<passt> trotz verwendung eines kennwortes für den schlüsselbund, startet der dienst network-manager nicht richtig
<passt> autologin habe ich allerdings weiterhin eingeschaltet
<sdx23> qw00: klingt recht kaputt. Womöglich kannst du zum Testen einen anderen Kernel und Initramfs hinlegen. (also per Hand). Ansonsten müsste man sich nochmal das eigentliche Problem ansehen, aber ich bin erstmal wech.
<qw00> sdx23: mh ok, danke soweit aber. bist du heute u.U. noch mal da?
<qw00> sdx23: installierte gerade bash und nun schein run-pats zu funktionieren
<qw00> *run-parts
<Tortes> wow, nu funktioiniert es wow, nu muss ich aber noch irgendwie nvidia dazu bringen besser zu funktionieren
 * qw00 reboots
<Tortes> rebooten is auch ne gute idee :O
<qux> ich würde gern die farben meiner 2 monitore invertieren. mit 'xcalib -i -a' funktioniert das jedoch nur für einen monitor. -s und -d brachten nichts. was kann ich tun?
<qux> beide monitore sind als ein screen zusammengefasst
<qux> komme ich irgendwie an DVI-0 und DVI-1 ran?
<nubcake> hallo, ist es möglich, mit chown mehrere benutzer als eigentümer für einen ordner/datei zu setzen?
<aramis> say Nein.
<Fuchs> jein
<nubcake> bzw. eine komplette gruppe, ohne einen nutzernamen angeben zu müssen?
<aramis> say Dafür sind Gruppen da.
<Fuchs> entweder eine Gruppe nehmen, oder mit erweiterten Berechtiungen arbeiten, wenn Dein FS das unterstuetzt
<nubcake> hm.. und wie mache ich das mit der gruppe, habe 2 nutzer in der selben gruppe, aber mit chown -hR "gruppenname" "/verzeichnis/pfad/" klappt das irgendwie nicht
<aramis> Die chown manpage sagt chown owner:group
<nubcake> aramis, aber dann hab ich doch nur mit "owner" zugriff auf die dateien, oder nicht? und nicht mit owner2 ?
<nubcake> oder versteh ich da grad was falsch?
<aramis> Das legen die Rechte fest. Du kannst rechte für den Besitzer und Rechte für die Gruppe vergeben.
<nubcake> jetzt hast du mich völlig verwirrt :-D
<nubcake> also nur chown "gruppe" ist nicht möglich? dass quasi jeder in der gruppe die rechte bekommt ?
<aramis> Jede Datei/ jedes Verzeichnis hat einen Besitzer und eine Gruppe.
<aramis> nein chown gruppe ist nicht möglich
<aramis> chown besitzer:gruppe ist möglich
<jokrebel> nubcake: Wenn Di Gruppe auch volle Rechte hat kann sie das selbe wie der Owner.
<jokrebel> +e
<aramis> und dann kannst du für die gruppe deine gewünschten rechte vergeben
<aramis> und jeden, der diese rechte haben soll, in die gruppe aufnehmen
<nubcake> achsoo :) so langsam dämmerts mir
<nubcake> danke schonmal :)
<Mundus_Linux> Hi, so jetzt bin ich mit externer Maus auf Linux unterwegs....
<Threepwood> glückwunsch
<Mundus_Linux> ist ein sandbox tool mit ausgeliefert? Wenn ich z.B. Windows Office virtaulisieren möchte
<bekks> Möchtest du eine Sandbox, oder möchtest Du Virtualisierung?
<jokrebel> Mundus_Linux: Gut so. Ich würde die Entscheidung auch nicht vom OOTB-Funktionieren des Touchpads abhängig machen.
<Mundus_Linux> @jokrebel muss ich, da meine Frau dae Notebook auch nutzt und ich die Auflage habe, es muss alles funktionieren ;)
<Mundus_Linux> Virtaulsiierung
<bekks> Was hast Du damit genau vor?
<Mundus_Linux> Testen um dauerhaft win von linux zu virtualisieren für Office
<bekks> Reicht Dir kein LibreOffice?
<Mundus_Linux> Verm. nicht, da meine Frau in der Schule Office nutzt und ich Probleme beim Versenden der Dateieln erwarte (Formatierung/ etc.)
<bekks> Mit einer gültigen Windowslizenz kannst Du z.b. Virtualbox nutzen.
<bekks> Ah, und mit einer gültigen MS Office Lizenz :P
<Mundus_Linux> Office kriege ich verm. nicht ohne WInwos zum Laufen?
<bekks> Das kommt auf die Version an.
<Mundus_Linux> AUf welche Version Office, Windows, Linux oder Virtualbox
<bekks> Auf die Office Version natürlich.
<Mundus_Linux> Aha und welches Office läuft direkt unter Linux
<bekks> LibreOffice.
<Mundus_Linux> :)
<qux> kann ich den xserver nicht irgendwie so konfigurieren, dass jeder monitor eine screen-section in der xorg.conf bekommt?
<Mundus_Linux> Welche MS Office Version?
<Mundus_Linux> Virtualbox ist nicht standardmäßig installiert?
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: nein, warum sollte es?
<Mundus_Linux> Als Neuling beantworte ich diese Frage mit der Gegenfrage warum nicht ;) Aber ernsthaft ich kenne den umfang von Ubuntu nicht und deshalb habe ich gefragt ;)
<sdx23> !virtualbox > Mundus_Linux 
<kubine> Mundus_Linux: Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<Mundus_Linux> Nun mal eine andere Frage, auf dem Terminl muss es doch einen Befehl geben, mit dem ich alle Netzpcs erkennen kann, wie lautet der Befehl?
<musca> Mundus_Linux: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Microsoft Office (installer only) (at appdb.winehq.org)
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: was verstehst du unter Netzpcs?
<Mundus_Linux> das komplette Netzwerk ;)
<musca> Mundus_Linux:  ^ Office 2007 und 2010 kriegt man demzufolge mit wine zum Laufen.
<jokrebel> Mundus_Linux: Frag das Frontend Deines Routers
<Mundus_Linux> danke musca, das probiere ich aus, aber erstmal grundlagen lernen ;)
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: du könntest z.B. mit nmap einen Netzwerk-Scan machen
<Mundus_Linux> @jokrebel in dem Ordner mit den Festplatten steht u.a. Netzwerk und sobald ich auf Winwows Netzwerk klicke zeigt er mir alle Rechner an und ich wollte dies über das Terminal probieren, geht das?
<bekks> Mundus_Linux: Von welchem Netzwerkprotokoll redest Du, wenn Du von "allen Netzpcs" redest?
<fbausch> !nmap > Mundus_Linux 
<kubine> Mundus_Linux: Informationen zu nmap finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nmap
<Mundus_Linux> Ich probiere gerade nmap auf LiveCd zu installieren ...
<bekks> Was irgendwie sinnfrei ist, oder?
<bekks> Nach dem nächsten Reboot ist es wieder weg.
<fbausch> also nmap auf eine LiveCD zu installieren wird nicht möglich sein
<Mundus_Linux> :) sieht so als würde es klappen ;)
<Mundus_Linux> es hat trotz liveCd funktioniert, er schreibt es scheinbar temporär in den ARbeitsspeicher...
<bekks> Und dann ist es nach dem nächsten Reboot weg.
<Mundus_Linux> na klar, aber auch linux, da ich es noch nicht installiert habe, sondern zunächst schaue wie es mir gefällt und welche Probleme auf mich zukommen...
<Mundus_Linux> LiveCD zum Testen
<bekks> Was man mit einer LiveCD so gut wie gar nicht testen kann.
<bekks> Stichwort Graphiktreiber, etc.
<Mundus_Linux> ?Wieso bekks?
<bekks> Weil man Graohiktreiber auf einer LiveCD nicht installieren kann, weil sie einen Reboot erfordern.
<Mundus_Linux> Aber ein StandardGrafiktreiber scheint doch erkannt, oder?
<bekks> Solange Du ein Bild hast - ja. Was Dir aber nicht wirklich hilft, weil du damit z.B. keine brauchbare 3D Unterstützung hinbekommst, und Flash z.B. grottenlangsam ist (also NOCH langsamer als sonst).
<Mundus_Linux> ok, aber ich habe nur die Standradonboard karte, gibt es dabei Probleme beim installieren?
<bekks> Es gibt keine "Standardonboardkarte". Jeder Mainboardhersteller verwendet da was anderes.
<ring0> Mundus_Linux, es geht darum, dass die leistung des systems, die du in einer live-session erfährst, nicht vergleichbar ist mit der einer installation. zudem können probleme in der live-session auftauchen, von denen man nach einer installation nichts mehr mitbekommt
<Mundus_Linux> Danke, so ich gehe jetzt offline und schaue später ob ich es installiere (verm. schon) sobald ich auf Probleme stoße werde ich mich melden....
<skorpio1> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit alle gnome reste zu loeschen?
<skorpio1> bin zu xfce gewechselt und habe gnome-shell deinstalliert
<skorpio1> finde jetzt aber trotzdem noch reste wie zb control-center calculator und so
<skorpio1> muss ich das jetzt alles einzeln raussuchen?
<skorpio1> kann ich zb gconf2 deinstallieren ohne das das system kaput geht?
<fbausch> !Desktopumgebung deinstallieren > skorpio1 
<fbausch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Desktopumgebung deinstallieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<skorpio1> fbausch: danke
<BigKing> Hallo, habe ne Fehlermeldung beim Start von Eclipse... siehe hier: http://pastebin.com/C76VRu7j
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Fehlermeldung Eclipse - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> kann damit jemand was damit anfangen bzw. was fehlt Eclipse?
<fbausch> BigKing: Eclipse aus den Repositories?
<jokrebel>  : BigKing: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<BigKing> fbausch, ja ist es... zumindest hab ich es mit apt-get geholt und das holt ja eigentlich aus den Rep.'s die eingetragen waren.
<BigKing> jokrebel, ja mache ich, dauert gerade eine sekunde.
<BigKing> ich gehe davon aus, dass es nicht als su gemacht werden muss, da bei einem Befehl ja auch sudo drin steht.
<dAnjou> wat?
<dAnjou> eclipse muss *niemals* mit sudo gestartet werden
<fbausch> BigKing: meinst du die Installation oder das Starten von Eclipse?
<BigKing> nein ich meinte die 4 Befehle...
<BigKing> http://pastebin.com/ZYv4LvMK
<kubine> Title: [Bash] lsb_reales -a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> http://pastebin.com/1TJbgKa7
<kubine> Title: [Bash] uname -a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fbausch> huch ein Eclipse auf einem Server?
<BigKing> nein, ich habe den Rechner nur mal so genannt... weil ich was anderes damit ausprobieren wollte... der heisst nur so
<BigKing> http://pastebin.com/aBip13tK
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sudo apt-get update - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> und das Letzte: http://pastebin.com/yR2rJz1b
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sudo apt-get upgrade - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> jokrebel, reicht das so, oder brauchst du nochwas?
<BigKing> der Fehler existiert auch nach den Befehlen updaten / upgrade weiterhin
<jokrebel> BigKing: Der letzte Paste ist komplett? Und nach nem Kernel-Update ist erst mal ein Neustart nötig. Anschließend nochmal "update" und  "upgrade" (wieder nopasten) Danke
<BigKing> ja war er.
<BigKing> neustart hab ich jetzt noch nicht gemacht.
<BigKing> möchtest du das? danach die beiden Befehle nochmal, ist das richtig?
<BigKing> also... ich starte erstmal neu. Dann bis gleich
<BigKing> so da bin ich erstmal wieder
<BigKing> Muss noch update und upgrade machen
<BigKing> Nummer 1: http://pastebin.com/WBnJw9PP
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sudo apt-get update nach NEUSTART - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> und Nummer 2: http://pastebin.com/92pz2cPs
<kubine> Title: [Bash] sudo apt-get upgrade nach NEUSTART - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> jokrebel, ich bin fertig!
<jokrebel> BigKing: Dann versuch jetzt nochmal Dein eigentliches Vorhaben.
<BigKing> eclipse starten... sekunde
<BigKing> weiterhin Fehlermeldung.
<BigKing> sekunde ich paste es 
<BigKing> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/mf1pkdwG aber ich glaube es ist der gleiche Fehler
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Fehlermeldung Eclipse - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> ich hab beim Deinstallieren damals bestimmt irgend nen Mist mit gelöscht, den ich eigentlich gebraucht hätte... sonst würde doch nicht ne Class fehlen?
<jokrebel> BigKing: Dann könntest vielleicht noch ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall eclipse" versuchen.
<BigKing> ok, mach ich auch grad mal.
<BigKing> brauchst du davon auch ein Paste
<jokrebel> kann nicht schaden
<BigKing> hat aber nix gebracht :)
<BigKing> sorry :(
<BigKing> http://pastebin.com/icu7yMVv hier der Paste
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> ich hab es heute mittag mit apt-get remove eclipse und apt-get install eclipse versucht
<BigKing> aber war der gleiche Erfolg wie gerade
<jokrebel> BigKing: Dann könnte man noch härter mit --purge versuchen und vor dem Neuinstallieren auch noch die Config-Verzeichnisse umbenennen. Aber da kann ich dann auch nur raten, da ich Eclipse nicht benutze.
<BigKing> ich meine auch das hab ich gemacht. und habe danach sogar find / -name *eclipse gemacht
<BigKing> bis ich nichts mehr gefunden habe.
<BigKing> aber, wenn du möchtest, kann ich das gerne nochmal durchführen
<jokrebel> BigKing: Alles zu löschen was einem bestimmten Suchmuster entspricht, ohne zu wissen warum das da steht ist IMHO grundsätzlich keine gute Idee. (Weshalb ich auch von Verzeichnis _umbenennen_ sprach - dann kann man es nämlich notfalls rückgängig machen)
<BigKing> ja ok, geb ich dir recht. 
<BigKing> aber... was könnte ich tun?
<BigKing> würden die Abhängigkeiten nicht Abhilfe schafffen und dann ggf. Fehlende Programme oder Tools wieder holen?
<BigKing> dann müsste ja noch mehr nicht funktionieren.
<BigKing> ok... ich kann mich an /usr/share und /usr/lib erinnern... 
<BigKing> und Unterverzeichnis unter meinem Home-Verzeichnis
<jokrebel> BigKing: Wie gesagt: Du könntest es noch mit purgen versuchen und die Config-Verzeichnisse (keine Ahnung wo sich das überall eingenistet hat) umbenennen. Und dann nochmal komplett neu installieren (besser vorher auch noch nen Neustart)
<BigKing> komisch... ich versteh dich... aber auf der Eclipse Seite gibt es nur Abhängigkeiten von Java.
<BigKing> Dann müsste ich vermutlich auch Java noch purgen oder?
<BigKing> einfach um ganz sicher zu gehen.
<bekks> Um was damit zu erreichen?
<BigKing> das der Fehler nicht bei Java liegt, weil lt. Eclipse-Homepage dies eine Voraussetzugn ist, dass Eclipse läuft
<BigKing> da Eclipse eine Java-Basiete IDE ist... 
<BigKing> wenn der Fehler dort liegt, können wir solange mit Eclipse rumprobieren, und der Fehler ist woanders
<BigKing> das war meine Idee
<bekks> Welcher Fehler denn? Bisher habe ich keinen gesehen.
<BigKing> hab ich anfangs gepostet.
<BigKing> sekunde, muss ich selbst suchen
<BigKing> bekks, hier der: http://pastebin.com/mf1pkdwG
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Fehlermeldung Eclipse - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Da fliegt Dir Eclipse auseinander, hat nichts mit Java zu tun.
<fbausch> BigKing: so viel ich weiß, sollte man Eclipse eh nicht über die Paketverwaltung installieren, sondern direkt von Eclipse runterladen
<bekks> Japp.
<fbausch> da man nichts wirklich installieren muss, ist das auhc nicht schlimm
<BigKing> ok... das steht auch so im Wiki?
<bekks> Schau doch nach :)
<BigKing> bin doch schon dabei ;)
<BigKing> kann man so oder so machen.
<BigKing> von Eclipse selbst nur dann, wenn man die aktuellsten Versionen / Features braucht
<bekks> Ich würde Eclipse von deren Site herunterladen.
<bekks> Und zwar grundsätzlich immer, weil man sonst dauernd irgendwelchen Stress mit irgendwelchen Updates hat.
<BigKing> ok, dann schmeiss ich das Gesch... jetzt einmal komplett mit apt-get remove eclipse runter dann apt-get pure eclipse
<BigKing> dann müsste es doch weg sein
<bekks> Nö :)
<BigKing> sondern
<bekks> Einfach NUR: apt-get purge ... - das impliziert remove.
<BigKing> ok, wäre doppelt gemoppelt gewesen ;)
<BigKing> aber vom Prinzip wär ich damit gut dabei ;)
<bekks> Und dann manuell noch das ~/.eclipse löschen sowie das vormals definierte workspace directory.
<BigKing> genau das würde noch fehlen.
<BigKing> da eclipse ja nicht startet, gibt es das nicht... geh ich von aus. Würde ich aber via find / -name eclipse finden
<BigKing> oder
<sonotos> BigKing: fehlermeldungen?
<sonotos> normalerweise gibts logfiles
<BigKing> die hab ich gepostet... sekunde
<BigKing> hier der: http://pastebin.com/mf1pkdwG
<kubine> Title: [Bash] Fehlermeldung Eclipse - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> BigKing: Nö. Mein workspace heisst "workspace" - den würdest du niemals mit der Suche nach Eclipse finden.
<BigKing> äh, richtig... 
<sonotos> hm er findet die starterklasse nicht?
<sonotos> per apt installiert?
<BigKing> richtig
<BigKing> so wie im Wiki steht mit apt-get install eclipse
<sonotos> lad dir einfach mal eclipse so runter 
<sonotos> lief das vorher schonmal?
<BigKing> ja, aber ich hab versehentlich was gelöscht... geh ich von aus.
<BigKing> ich hab es jetzt mal im Terminal gestartet und erhalte noch folgendes:
<BigKing> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<BigKing> hilft das evtl.?
<BigKing> Eclipse.org welche Version?
<BigKing> 4.x oder 3.x
<bekks> Du hast alles mögliche gelöscht - was reichlich kontraproduktiv war.
<bekks> BigKing: Die, die du haben willst.
<BigKing> bekks, nein, so kann man das nicht sagen und das stimmt auch nicht.
<sonotos> BigKing: die die du willst
<BigKing> ok
<sonotos> runterladen
<sonotos> entpacken
<sonotos> und doppelklick auf den starter 
<BigKing> ich lade gerade die 4.x runter
<BigKing> von einer deutschen Uni-Seite
<sonotos> so genau müssen wirs dann doch nicht wissen ;-)
<sonotos> ich glaub die in erlangen haben die gleiche version wie alle anderen mirrors auch
<BigKing> wenn das Vorgehen später das gleiche ist, dann ok
<BigKing> ich hab jetzt rwth-aachen erwischt
<BigKing> aber auch egal.
<BigKing> ok, starter ausgeführt.
<BigKing> mal blöd gefragt, ist das jetzt nur ne Version, die nicht installiert werden muss
<sonotos> läuft?
<k1l> kann ich unter unity 12.10 irgendwo einstellen wie schnell er mit dem scrollrad scrollt?
<sonotos> eclipse muss generell icht "installiert" werden
<BigKing> über den Starter gestartet schon.
<sonotos> bzw da reicht entpacken und kopieren
<sonotos> gut deinstallier die version von apt und nimm die
<BigKing> d.h. Ich kopier mir das jetzt in ein Verzeichnis (wohin packt man Programme unter Kubuntu, wenn sie per Apt installiert werden?) und erstell mir einen Link im Startmenü
<sonotos> normalerweise würde ich ja immer auf apt verweisen, aber eclipse gehört da zu den ausnamen
<sonotos> du könntest es nach /opt/eclipse kopieren
<BigKing> komm ich da als User ran?
<BigKing> oder muss ich das per SU verschieben und der user kann es nicht starten?
<sonotos> ich lass die IDEs normalerweise im /home/sono/apps
<BigKing> IDEs?
<BigKing> nutzt du auch netbean oder was? Gibt ja noch einige mehr
<sonotos> solange dein user der owner ist und am besten schreibrechte hat
<BigKing> d.h. aber auch, dass niemand anderes dran käm oder er es selbst auch so runterladen müsste
<sonotos> verschiedene Versionen von Eclipse, Netbeans, PHPstorm
<sonotos> ok das artet aber doch in smalltalk aus 
<PBeck> sonotos: kommt ne zu alte version?
<PBeck> BigKing: /opt hört sich gut an
<sonotos> PBeck: was meinste mit zu alt?
<PBeck> wieso nicht übers paketmanagment installieren
<BigKing> @sonotos... würde mich trotzdem grad mal interessieren.
<BigKing> evtl. PM per IRC? dann stört sich hier niemand dran
<sonotos> PBeck: eclipse hat nen eigenen paketmanager den zieh ich vor
<BigKing> PBeck, ok... Hat Sonotos ja auch gesagt.
<sonotos> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<PBeck> sonotos: ok - habe mich unnötigerweise eingemischt ohne genau zu wissen um was es geht - dachte um eclipse selbst :)
<sonotos> ansonsten haste manchmal konflikte bei plugins und für manche projekte hat man am besten ne ganz eigene IDE usw
<PBeck> jop dann ist alles klar :)
<Mundus_Linux> Hi, ich möchte gerade die Installation von Ubuntu 12.10 beginnen und frage mich, ob ich die Haken AKtaulisierung während Installation und Software von Drittanbietern wählen soll? 
<sonotos> BigKing: wie gesagt in #ubuntu-de-offtopic  gern
<fbausch> wenn du Internetzugriff hast, kannst du das machen, wieso nicht, Mundus_Linux 
<BigKing> na dann... dort weiter
<fbausch> die Aktualisierungen sollten eh eingespielt werden
<Mundus_Linux> Ich frage, weil es nicht als Statndard eingestellt ist, aber schon ausgewählt
<fbausch> bei den Drittanbietersachen hängt das von ab, ob du Sachen wie z.B. Skype nutzen möchtest
<Mundus_Linux> was ist noch z.B. Skype nicht aber wine und virtualbox, etc
<fbausch> ich verstehe die Frage nicht
<k1l> Mundus_Linux: ja klick das an
<Mundus_Linux> Was ist noch z.B.? Ich werde Skype verm. nicht nutzen, aber wine und virtualbox, etc. Daher lohnt sich der Haken?
<fbausch> Wine und Virtualbox sind davon nicht betroffen
<fbausch> wähle es einfach, dann hast du später weniger Probleme, wenn du ein solches Programm nutzen möchtest
<k1l> Mundus_Linux: es gibt eine menge programme oder codecs, die darf ubuntu nicht direkt mitbringen, daher ist der haken nicht aktiviert automatisch
<Mundus_Linux> ok, danke
<Mundus_Linux> Noch eine Frage, was passiert wenn ich Partitionen aushängen lasse? Gehen die Daten verloren?
<k1l> nein.
<Mundus_Linux> Also machen k1l
<Mundus_Linux> ?
<k1l> aushängen oder einhängen(mounten genannt) ist eher wie eine tür auf oder zu amchen, die werden nicht gelöscht sondern man kann sie nur nicht betreten.
<k1l> ich wüsste aber nicht, wo das bei einer installation passieren sollte
<Mundus_Linux> mounten ist mir klar, nur das liest sich anders... Ich path das gleich mal:
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: ist das jetzt im Zusammenhang mit der Installation?
<Mundus_Linux> [paste:413277:Aktive Partitionen aushängen?]
<Mundus_Linux> Das hat nicht geklappt, wie führe ich paste ein?
<jokrebel> Mundus_Linux: Du solltest wenn schon den Link dazu posten.
<Mundus_Linux> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413277/
<kubine> Title: Aktive Partitionen aushängen? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Mundus_Linux: wie installierst du ubuntu?
<Mundus_Linux> Wie wie? Mit der CD;)
<Mundus_Linux> Als zusätzliche OS
<PBeck> von windows aus?
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Mundus_Linux: Was hast du da eigntlich vor?
<PBeck> oder hast du schon mit dem live system gespielt und festplatten eingebunden?
<Mundus_Linux> Nein, ich habe die LiveCD gestartet, also derzeit nutze ich die LiveCD und wollte auf den InstallButton drücken
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: möchtest du neben ein Windowssystem installieren?
<jokrebel> *räusper* exsistiert denn ein aktuelles Backup?
<fbausch> jokrebel: darauf wollte ich auch hinaus
<Mundus_Linux> Also erstmal möchte ich zwei Systeme haben. Also Linux und Windows
<Mundus_Linux> Backup, zum Teil, aber die Daten sollten doch nichts mit der Installation zu tun haben...
<fbausch> ähm, wenn du auf die gleiche Festplatte installieren möchtest, doch
<Mundus_Linux> Hä, überschreibt Linux einfach Dateien????
<fbausch> es kann dir leicht passieren, dass du ausversehen Daten überschreibst
<fbausch> irgendwo muss das Linux ja hininstalliert werden
<jokrebel> Mundus_Linux: Wenn Du was falsches angibts, ja.
<Mundus_Linux> Wie das denn, Linux nimmt sich hoffentlich freie Speicherblöcke....
<PBeck> Mundus_Linux: windows würde genauso daten überschreiben, wenn man die falsche partition angibt ;)
<PBeck> Mundus_Linux: gibt es welche?
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: beginne bitte nicht mit der Installation, bevor du weißt, was du tust
<Mundus_Linux> Es gibt zwei Partionen
<jokrebel> schön. Und ist eine frei für die Installation? Weil wir wissen nicht was auf Deiner Festplatte aktuell drauf ist.
<intel> Hab ein Problem: Wenn ich per LIVE CD Kubuntu 12.04 starte hab ich TON und es zeigt mir passend alles an auch im Alsamixer wunderbar. Jetzt per LIVE CD und installiertem 12.10 hab ich keinen Sound und es spuckt mir nur beim Mixer "DUMMY -AUSGABE" aus. Kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen bitte?
<intel> das gleiche Problem ist mit ubuntu...deswegen frag ich mal plattformübergreifend
<Mundus_Linux> kann ich das über die Shell abprüfen? Der Explorer von Linux ist mir noch unvertraut
<bekks> Mundus_Linux: Das kann man nicht mit dem Explorer prüfen.
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> Du musst schon wissen, welche Partitionen dein Windows verwendet und welche nicht.
<fbausch> damit siehst du erst mal die Partitionen mit ein paar Informationen
<Mundus_Linux> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Windows die Partion 1 und 2 nutzt, die Partiotion 3 leer ist, aber ich weiß nicht, ob da Daten drauf sind, was die Frage oben war
<fbausch> waren es eben nicht nur zwei Partitionen?
<Mundus_Linux> Ja, deshalb bin ich auch verwirrt ;)
<Mundus_Linux> sda1 ist boot und sehr klein 102400 Blöcke groß....
<Mundus_Linux> wenn ich die abziehe habe ich zwei Partitonen
<fbausch> sind das sda1, sda2 und sda3?
<jokrebel> !pasten > Mundus_Linux wär das einfachste.
<kubine> Mundus_Linux wär das einfachste.: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Mundus_Linux> Hä???
<Mundus_Linux> fdisk pasten?
<fbausch> jupp, gute Idee
<Mundus_Linux> so: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413282/
<kubine> Title: fdsik › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Also ICH sehe da VIER Partitionen, nicht zwei.
<fbausch> und alles hat mit Windows zu tun
<fbausch> auf den ersten drei Partitionen liegen wahrscheinlich Daten, die du nicht verlieren möchtest
<bekks> Und es sind vier primäre, und damit ist dann Ende im Gelände.
<jokrebel> Und die 4te ist vielleicht für Recovery
<fbausch> vermute ich auch
<Mundus_Linux> Vermutlich, davon gehe ich aus.
<Mundus_Linux> Ich dachte ich hätte nur c und d, wo e bzw 8sda3 herkommt erschließt sich mir gerade nicht....
<bekks> Ja, und da man nicht mehr als vier primäre anlegen kann, und du ALLE so brauchst wie sie sind, kannst du keine weiteren PArtitionen mehr anlegen, etc.
<bekks> Ende im Gelände.
<jokrebel> Mundus_Linux: Dann solltest Du erstmal rausfinden, welche Du nicht brauchst und in eine "erweiterte Partition" abändern könntest.
<Mundus_Linux> Was bedeutet dies, damit ich WIndows und Ubuntu parallel zum laufen bekomme
<bekks> Mundus_Linux: Das bedeutet, dass du mit den derzeitigen Partitionen Ubuntu gar nicht zum Laufen bekommst, weil du ALLE für dein Windows benötigst.
<PBeck> aber nicht ohne backup
<PBeck> änderungen an der partitionierung können böse ausgehen ;)
<fbausch> Mundus_Linux: bevor du einen Anlauf mit Ubuntu versuchst: Backup
<jokrebel> Mundus_Linux: Möglicherweise ist /dev/sda3 Deine D: und eine reine Datenpartition und könnte nach Sicherung der Daten hergenommen werden. (Ist aber nur eine Vermutung bisher!)
<Mundus_Linux> Davon gehe ich auch aus, aber werde jetzt das System wechseln und als Mundus_Windows wiederkommen ;)
<bekks> -.-
<PBeck> bekks: bekommst nen motivations keks - hast gut durchgehalten :) Jeder fängt mal klein an :)
<bekks> Naja, aber zählen sollte man ja schon noch können... 
<Mundus> Jetzt bin ich auf meiner Oberfläche
<jokrebel> …was auch immer "meine Oberfläche" sein soll <g>
<Mundus> Noch mein Windows;)
<jokrebel> Mundus: Ok. Und was genau willst Du da jetzt?
<bekks> Installier doch erstmal eine virtuelle Maschine, und schau Dir an, ob du im täglichen Userbetrieb damit klarkommst.
<Mundus> So, ich sehe in Windows nur zwei Partitionen Standard C mit Daten, etc und Recovery D die zwei weiteren sind wech...
<Mundus> Warum soll ich das machen bekks? Ich möchte umsteigen, und glaub, dass mitt zwei Betriebssystem aber genug Sicherheit da ist ;)
<bekks> Genug Sicherheit wofür?
<jokrebel> Mundus: Vergleich doch mal die Größen und Inhalte der Partitionen mit dem, was Du unter Linux siehst, um gewissheit zu erlangen.
<Mundus> Um den Umstieg zu üben? Außerdem ist mir klar, dass dies ein Paradigmenwechsel ist und ich einfach Zeit benötige;)
<jokrebel> Mundus: Ich vermute (weiß es aber nicht) dass Du sda1 und sda4 im gebooteten Windows (7?) nicht siehst.
<bekks> Man könnte jetzt einfach in die Datenträgerverwaltung gucken.
<PBeck> bekks: meiner meinung nach ist eine virtuelle maschine nicht das was man möchte. Umstieg funktioniert nur, wenn man sich wirklich mit dem system auseinander setzt. 
<bekks> Und wieso sollte man das in einer virtuellen Maschine nicht können?
<Mundus> Ok, also D ist 39,9 GB groß
<Mundus> c ist 424 GB
<Rochvellon> Mundus> mittels virtualisierung kannst du gefahrlos herausfinden, ob dir das fragliche system überhaupt gefällt ohne deine jetzige installation anzufassen.
<Mundus> Mir gefällt Ubuntu, ich nutze es auf einem alten PC, kenne mich aber nicht aus und weiß nicht was ich wie mache...
<bekks> Deswegen solltest Du erstmal nur eine virtuelle Maschine nutzen.
<bekks> Da kann man wundervoll Dinge lernen ohne sein System zu gefährden.
<PBeck> bekks: er will ja nicht lernen sondern es benutzen - zudem hat ein virtuelles system auch nachteile
<PBeck> wie siehts den mit treibern aus?
<PBeck> grafik leistung etc.
<bekks> Wer nicht lernen will sollte die Finger von Linux lassen, ganz ernsthaft.
<octopuss> hoi
<PBeck> och bitte ...
<Mundus> Ich teile PBeck ansicht und natürlich will ich lernen ;)
<bekks> PBeck: Die Grafikleistung spielt genau welche Rolle für den Lerneffekt?
<octopuss> lernen tut man durch widerstand :O
<Mundus> mir feheln in Windows zwei Partitionen.... Und ca 50 GB wo ist das nur....
<bekks> Man könnte jetzt einfach in die Datenträgerverwaltung gucken.
<bekks> Wie ich bereits sagte.
<Mundus> Hä?
<bekks> Vor drei Minuten sagte ich es.
<Mundus> So schon, aber die Datenträgerverwaltung?
<fbausch> Mundus: wir können dir jetzt unter Windows aber keine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung geben
<PBeck> octopuss: jop und man hat die wahl. Ich nutze ubuntu weil ich weniger widerstand möchte. Ich muss das system erstmal im alltag nutzen können. Die probleme löse ich dann beim betrieb.
<bekks> Mundus: Ja, die Datenträgerverwaltung.
<jokrebel> und ja. Datenträgerverwaltung ist etwas unter Windows (und nicht grade Ubuntu-Support <g>)
<octopuss> hmm, ja, ich bin zu ubuntu weil ich kein wirklicher informatiker bin, aber das heisst nicht, das ich lernen durch widerstand nicht gutheisse
<octopuss> stell dir vor hier wären nur leute die keine ahnung von linux haben, das währe doch schrecklich
<Mundus> Naja, ich bin doch hier um zu lernen und teilweise ist es schon lds
<bekks> lds?
<octopuss> lernen tu ich in der praxis, wenn ich den pc schrotte ^^
<octopuss> man schrottet seinen pc so gut man kann gg
<bekks> Mundus: Es sagt ja auch keiner, dass du nicht lernen willst. Ich ging auf die Interpretation von PBeck ein.
<Mundus> lds = lernen durch schmerzen :)
<fbausch> Mundus: lds nur mit Backup :-P
<bekks> octopuss: Ich habe meinen PC noch nie geschrottet - wieso machst du sowas?
<octopuss> ka, ich tus einfach
<Mundus> So, ich richte jetzt in Windows eine zusätzliche Partition ein. Was d ie nicht gemounteten Partitionen machen weiß ich nicht (gefunden habe ich Sie ;)
<PBeck> bekks: naja er sagte doch, dass er es schon auf einem alten pc installiert hat, also wieso die virtuelle maschine?
<bekks> Du kannst keine zusätzlich einrichten, da sind schon vier primäre-
<octopuss> einmal wollt ich meinen usb stick formatieren und geb sda1 ein, das war... 
<octopuss> lehrreich
<bekks> PBeck: Um zu gefahrlos zu lernen, wie bereits gesagt.
<fbausch> Mundus: auch unter Windows gilt. Wenn du an Partitionen rumfummelst: Backup
<Mundus> Naja, das macht es sehr schwer, da meine Frau auch ein backup machen muss....
<bekks> Mundus: MAn kann als Administrator ein Backup des gesamten Systems machen.
<Mundus> Und wo soll ich es hinpacken auf C :)
<Rochvellon> jep, so ne virtualisierungslösung ist echt entspannend, wenn man verschiedene systeme kennen lernen möchte. aber das wird jetzt #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> Mundus: Auf eine externe Festplatte.
<octopuss> wieso, weil man bei ubuntu nix lernen darf?
<jokrebel> Mundus: Auf etwas _externes_ am besten!
<PBeck> unter ubuntu kann man nach /dev/null sichern :>
<Mundus>  ;p
<bekks> Sehr sinnvoller Hinweis, nach der Diskussion wegen einer VM zu Lernzwecken :)
<Mundus> Also komplettes Systemabbild erstellen.
<PBeck> bekks: jop dann machen wir doch lieber virtuell, hast recht :)
<bekks> Mundus: Wissen wir nicht. Wir haben keine Ahnung von Windows-Backups.
<jokrebel> PBeck: Bitte keine solchen Witze hier. Danke
<Mundus> Sorry, ja... Dann anders
<Mundus> Virtualisierungssoftware für Windows und auf dieser Linux installieren?
<fbausch> PBeck: das kann nach hinten losgehen
<fbausch> jupp, Virtualbox bietet sich an
<Rochvellon> Mundus> es gäbe da zum beispiel virtualbox von oracle
<Mundus> Dann bleibt die Frage, ob die Änderungen im Grub überhaupt durchführbar ist
<Mundus> Denn ohne das Laufen des Touchpads habe ich wenig Lust weitere Maßnahmen durchzuführen...
<jokrebel> Ne Wechselfestpaltte wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit (um die Verwirrung zu vervollständigen)
<fbausch> stimmt^^
<fbausch> Mundus: wenn du eine unbenutzte Laptopfestplatte hast, kannst du die ja einbauen und Ubuntu draufbügeln
<bekks> Mundus: Virtualbox gibt es auch für Windows.
<bekks> Mundus: Was für Änderungen treibst du denn da an Grub? Auf einer LiveCD ist das vollkommen sinnfrei wie man Dir auch bereits sagte.
<fbausch> Mundus: und bei einem Ubuntu in Virtualbox funktioniert das Touchpad, wenn es auch unter Windows funktioniert
<Mundus> Mein Fehler bekks, in der Virtualisierungswelt würde ich grub mit dem Hinweis zum Touchpad gerne ergänzen
<jokrebel> bekks: Er hat Probleme mit dem Touchpad (wo es auch einen Bugreport dafür gibt)
<bekks> Und was hat grub damit zu tun?
<Mundus> Also bringt die Virtaulisierung nichts, da ich das erste Problem bereits habe, dass ich gerne im Wirkbetrieb lösen würde
<bekks> Ich kann Dir nicht folgen.
<bekks> Was soll grub an einem Touchpad bewirken?
<fbausch> bekks: einzige Vermutung: Kernelparameter
<bekks> Und wieso schliesst du daraus, dass Virtualisierungssoftware nutzlos wäre?
<Mundus> Naja, weil das Pad funktioniert, egal ob Linux das Pad unterstützt...
<bekks> Und was hat das a) mit grub zu tun und b) mit Virtualisierungssoftware?
<Rochvellon> und genau dafür kannst du das mit einer virtualisierungssoftware ausprobieren, Mundus
<Mundus> Sobald ich Linux standardmäßig nutze, also als einziges Betriebssystem kann es sein, dass das Pad nicht unterstützt wird und das würde ich gerne zu Beginn ausprobieren
<Mundus> Jetzt kann ich nicht folgen----
<danners> Mundus: live cd
<bekks> LiveCD, und los.
<sonotos> jo oder ne live cd
<bekks> Funktioniert das Pad, ist es ok. tut es das nicht, hast du Pech -- um es mal so zu sagen.
<Mundus> In der LiveCD wird das Touchpad nicht erkannt. Lösung dafür war den Grub anzupassen....
<bekks> Nicht das man auch noch eine Maus nutzen könnte.
<bekks> Mundus: Grub auf einer LiveCD anzupassen ist immer noch sinnfrei.
<bekks> Weil die Änderung beim nächsten Boot verloren ist. Zum dritten Mal.
<Mundus> Wartet bitte ich versuche es gleich zu erklären
<bekks> Welche Änderung hast du denn da vor, an Grub?
<danners> Mundus: vor dem booten kannst du die boot einstellungen auch auf der livecd ändern
<jokrebel> bekks: Zur Aufklärung: Es ging anscheinend um https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/191024 und da wird ein GRUB anpassen empfohlen.
<kubine> Title: Bug #191024 “Synaptics SYN0804 touchpad not detected” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> bekks: Was allerdings wohl keiner wusste, dass er es zu dem Zeitpunkt per LiveCD versuchte.
<bekks> Das war bei einem 8.10 empfohlen.
<bekks> Steht da ja auch.
<jokrebel> hab das auch erst im Nachhinein so vermutet…
<jokrebel> Die Empfehlung dahingehend ist wohl schon von gestern oder länger her.
<Mundus> So, ich finde den Artikel nicht, aber folgende EInstellungen sollten im Grub gemacht werden:
<Mundus> grub_cmdline_linux_default ="i8042.nomux=1 quit splash"
<Mundus> Danach soll das Touchpad funktionieren, zumindest habe ich dies Info gestern bekommen
<bekks> Ja, was aber per Editor sinnfrei ist, weil die Änderung den nächsten Reboot nicht überlebt. Abgesehen davon, dass wir gerade sagten, dass die Information auc bereits mindestens vier Jahre alt.
<apricot1> Frage zu Jaba. Habe OpenJDK6 und 7installiert und das IcedTea plugin. Sind die irgendwie von den Sicherheitslücken im SUN Java 6/7 betroffen?
<Mundus> Um das auszuprobieren muss ich das System doch als BS auf meinem PC installieren, da unter Virtaulisierung die Ansprache des Touchpads durch WIndows gewährleitstet isi
<danners> Mundus: du kannst auch vor dem booten die einstellungen einstellen bei der livecd
<Mundus> Wie kann ich also ausprobieren, ob ich das Pad unter Linux läuft?
<bekks> Mundus: Nein, muss man nicht. Man kann das auf der LIVECD beim BOOTEN einstellen.
<bekks> (Wurde auch schon dreimal gesagt.) :)
<Mundus> Ok, also doch das richtige Forum... Wie? 
<jokrebel> !bootoptionen > Mundus …wie bereits vor Stunden erwähnt…
<kubine> Mundus …wie bereits vor Stunden erwähnt…: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<bekks> Mundus: Richtiges Forum? Wovon redest Du?
<Mundus> Beim starten f6 drücken, aber welchen Befehl gebi ch dann ins Kernel????
<japplo> hallo ubuntuusers
<japplo> welcher usb wlan stick funktioniert unter ubuntu out-of-the-box?
<jokrebel> Mundus: Na eben genau "i8042.nomux=1" vor "quiet splash" einfügen würd ich sagen.
<Mundus> ok, das funktioniert auch da, ich probier es aus..
<jokrebel> !hcl > japplo
<kubine> japplo: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<japplo> ich schau schon eine Weile in der HArdwaredatenbank
<japplo> so einfach ist das nicht, fast alles nur mit ndiswrapper
<dreamon> Wenn ich xmbc am laufen habe würde ich ganz gern, den normalen Desktop auch mal aufrufen können um noch schnell was anderes nachzuschauen oder aufzurufen. Aber ich komme nicht aus xmbc raus. Gibt es eine Tastenkombi die ich vielleicht nicht kenne?
<dreamon> Wenn ich Handy anstecke dann kommt die Taskleiste und ich kann dann auf den Desktop. Aber dazu müßte ich ja jedesmal handy anstecken ;)
<Mundus_Linux> Hi, danke für die Hilfe Touchpad läuft dank i8042.nomux = 1
<Mundus_Linux> Auch unter LiveCD
<Mundus_Linux> Was macht der Befehl eigentlich?
<danners> i8042 ist der treiber nomux ne option die angestellt wird
<danners> wenn du wirklich wissen willst was die macht dann les den sourcecode :)
<Mundus_Linux> :) so genau nicht....
<danners> Mundus_Linux: was ist das für ein laptop? und welche version von ubuntu?
<Mundus_Linux> Ubuntu 12.10; Laptop Medion Akoya E5218
<danners> in dem treiber sind diverse workarounds die die option für manche laptops automatisch einstellen
<danners> da sollte deins auch rein
<danners> Mundus_Linux: willst du helfen linux zu verbessern ?
<Mundus_Linux> ? Naja erstmal möchte ich Linux verstehen und dann...
<Mundus_Linux> Wieso?
<danners> weil wenn du zuviel zeit hast würd ich ein patch schreiben den würdest du dann testen und wenns klappt würde der dann aufgenommen werden
<Mundus_Linux> Ok, erstmal möchte ich ankommen in der linuxWelt und dann sehen wir weiter....
<danners> jo würd nur wahrscheinlich anderen einiges erleichtern
<Mundus_Linux> sAG MAL
<Mundus_Linux> Sry. mein Thunderbird ist Denglisch, wie kann ich dass (LiveCD) auf deutsch einstellen?
<danners> kann sein das auf der cd nicht die sprachpakete für deutsch installiert sind
<danners> würd ich zumindest vermuten hatte schon lang kein ubuntu mehr in der hand :P
<bekks> Sprachunterstützung installieren, die beim nächsten Boot wieder verloren ist.
<Mundus_Linux> obgleich der Rest deutsch ist, kann es sein, dass bei einigen Programmen dies nicht i.O. ist.
<Mundus_Linux> ?
<bekks> Ja.
<danners> ja weil nicht alles auf die cd passt
<PBeck> Mundus_Linux: bei der live cd musst da keinen wert drauf legen
<Mundus_Linux> Wie installiere ich das? Terminal sudo apt-get install und dann?
<dAnjou> ich würde ja eine VM vorschlagen
<dAnjou> Mundus_Linux: wieso terminal?
<PBeck> Mundus_Linux: du hast doch schon einen rechner mit ubuntu, wieso nicht auf dem testen und einrichten?
<Mundus_Linux> Wie sonst?
<bekks> Mundus_Linux: Per GUI.
<PBeck> Mundus_Linux: normal über die gui :)
<Mundus_Linux> Weil der soooooo langsam ist
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<octopuss> weis einer zufällig wie ich bei wine die shader funktion bekomme, ich hab das aktuellste wine, aber die funktion ist nicht auffindbar
<Mundus_Linux> thx, aber wie würde es über die shell gehen?
<danners> sudo apt-get install paketname
<PBeck> steht auch im artikel - sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install language-pack-de 
<PBeck> argh einmal zu viel
<Mundus_Linux> PBeck: Danke, ich habe bei gnome3 aufgehört zu lesen...
<bekks> Mundus_Linux: Wieso?
<Mundus_Linux> Weil ich dann wusste wo ich im gui drücken muss, damit es funktioniert... 
<PBeck> bekks: wieso wieso? :)
<leimboy-ubuntu> hallo zusammen hab ich die möglich bei ubuntu 12.04 die Menu-leiste von fenstern von der panel in fenster zu übertragen
<leimboy-ubuntu> ich hoffe ihr könnt meine frage verstehen
<k1l> also du willst nicht das global-menu nutzen
<leimboy-ubuntu> ich weiß nicht ob sich das so nennt aber jede Aktive fenster hat seine Menu einträge oben Links in der Leiste, und ich will das die Menu einträge wie Datei/ Ansicht/ Einstellungen usw. immer am Aktiven fenster sind
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ#Global-Menue
<k1l> @ leimboy-ubuntu 
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> leimboy-ubuntu: einfach das packet globalmenu deinstallieren
<leimboy-ubuntu> k1l ich danke dir jetzt sieht mein ubuntu auch normal aus jetzt sichern 
<UbuntuFan> Hallo zusammen ich möchte in ubuntu 10.04 den gdm abschalten , das es beim hochfahren sofort in tty ist.Aber das Gdm nicht löschen 
<k1l> UbuntuFan: als boot parameter "text" mitgeben
<UbuntuFan> k1l schuldige aber ich kann dar mit nichts anfangen :) bin neuling 
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kubine> Title: BootOptions - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<UbuntuFan> k1l ich bin mir nicht sicher ?? text oder textonly  (Boot)  Bootet in die konsole und der XServer bleibt aussen vor 
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-27
<itu>   hallo
<itu> wie stelle ich den standardbrowser ein in ubuntu?
<koegs> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser 
<koegs> ansonsten  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Tipps#Standard-Anwendungen-aendern
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<itu> in systemeinstellungen war ich schon - da kann ich nichts auswählen, nur firefox als einzige option
<koegs> welchen browser willst du denn auswählen?
<OmnIcK> Guten Morgen! Wie kann ich ein Paket reinstallieren UND ALLE deps? Danke! :-)
<itu> koegs: konqueror
<jokrebel> itu: Welchen Desktop nutzt Du denn?
<itu> jokrebel: ubuntu12.4 normal
<jokrebel> itu: Also Unity? oder was meinst Du mit "normal"
<itu> ja, das ist unity 
<stevieh> OmnI: mit apt-get und purge kannst du es ganz wegmachen...
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stevieh> OmnIcK: wo ist dein Problem?
<OmnIcK> stevieh: es sei denn, die deps wewrden noch woanders gebraucht. Ich hatte ein platten problem (hardware). jetzt starten ein paar programme nicht mehr, bzw. mit segfault...
<OmnIcK> deshalb würde ich die pakete gerne reinstallieren...
<itu> [09:34:02] <koegs> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser    <-- bis jetzt wirkungslos
<stevieh> OmnIcK: so alle?
<OmnIcK> stevieh: nein, z.b. midori browser
<stevieh> OmnIcK: so rein gefühlt, würde ich da eher eine neuinstallation in Erwägung ziehen...
<LetoThe2nd> --get-selections in --set-selections pipen.
<stevieh> ja, das ist noch der "einfachste" weg.
<LetoThe2nd> würde aber auch eher zu ner neuinstallation raten, und da zumindest von nem livemedium in chrott machen
<stevieh> und hoffentlich hast du die Platte getauscht? oder war es was anderes ,-)
<koegs> keine lust alles vorzukauen, probiert die hier mal aus http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser
<kubine> Title: How do I change my default browser? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<OmnIcK> stevieh: ja platte getauscht.
<stevieh> OmnIcK: kann ein gefrickel werden, wenn du es per paket machst...
<OmnIcK> stevieh: ja, das ist das problem. echt lästig... neu installieren aber auch...
<OmnIcK> ich teste mal purge. vielleicht reicht das ja doch... :-)
<stevieh> OmnIcK: das hab ich seit Ubuntu auch erst einmal bei meinem Rechner in ca. 7 Jahren gemacht... aber tut auch mal gut...
<OmnIcK> stevieh: ja. ab und zu ist das schon ganz gut#
<itu> gut, funktioniert erst mal alles nicht
<OmnIcK> hab's durch zufall gefunden libwebkitgtk war schrott. IHR HABT MIR GRLÜCK GEBRACHT! D A N K E! :-D
<OmnIcK> daran mach ich schon seit wochen rum...
<stevieh> hättest auch mal ein script schreiben können, das alle installierten pakete auf ihre md5 summen der dateien testet, hätte der Welt geholfen.
<dadrc> Gibt's >9000 von
<stevieh> na, hättest du ihm mal eins gesagt.
<itu> was macht man eigentlich wenn das ubuntu12.4 stündlich crasht ....
<dadrc> stevieh, gibt's sogar als Package: debsums
<stevieh> stimmt, hab ich auch grad gesehen... muss ich mir merken.
<dadrc> itu, ins Log gucken, was den Crash verursacht
<dadrc> Wenn im Log überhaupt nichts steht, mal Temperatur und Netzteil überprüfen
<itu> dadrc: lol ,grad ist alles so kaputt das nicht mal die elementaren konsolenbefehle gehen, kann also nicht in logs schaun...
<itu> win wunder dass ich hier noch tippe
<itu> *ein
<itu> *reboot*
<itu> re
<OmnIcK> stevieh: ;-)
<gr8> ich will ein PDF in MP3 übersetzen lassen. aber auf dieser Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sprachausgabe stehen so viele Möglichkeiten! Was davon klingt denn am Ende am besten?
<kubine> Title: Sprachausgabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stareye> gr8: steht doch da pdf2mp3
<gr8> stareye: das arbeitet aber mit eSpeak, also mit künstlichen Stimmen. oben steht, dass Mbrola+eSpeak besser klingt
<sdx23> gr8: ausprobieren hilft.
<gr8> ja klar ich probier jetzt alle 20 kombinationsmöglichkeiten aus. hab ja nichts anderes zu tun :P
<sdx23> ah, und deswegen sollen wir das für dich machen? 
<gr8> ich hab ja nach einem tipp gefragt. es muss doch irgendjemanden geben, der sich hier damit auskennt
<gr8> merkwürdiger weise antworten immer bloß die, die keine Ahnung haben :-/
<stevieh> insgesamt wird es nur wenig anwendungen geben, die dir da ne befriedigende Ausgabe machen.
<stevieh> Wenn du dir mit sowas ne Zeitung oder ein Buch vorlesen lassen willst, spar es dir lieber gleich.
<LetoThe2nd> in die TTS-engine von google maps pipen :)
<sdx23> gr8: Ich antworte, weil ich sehe, dass du mit deiner Herangehensweise hier keinen Erfolg haben wirst.
<LetoThe2nd> gr8: und da espeak AFAIK in der standardinstallation enthalten ist, kann mans auch schnell ausprobieren: espeak -vde 'hallo welt'
<LetoThe2nd> google FTW: http://porzelt.net/lab/die-inoffizielle-google-text-to-speech-api/857
<kubine> Title: Allgemein | porzelt.net (at porzelt.net)
<LetoThe2nd> definitiv das beste was ich kenn.
<gr8> hm ok danke. ich muss jetzt erstmal los, bis später
<itu> hm, sieht aus wei wenn ich ein festplattenproblem habe
<stevieh> tja, wer hat das nicht
<itu> hoffentlich die meisten...
<itu> hm, ist jetzt hdparm oder smartctl mein freund?
<stevieh> afaik smartctl.
<stevieh> aber um ehrlich zu sein, wenn syslog böse sachen meldet: retten - wechseln
<itu> solange es nur das dateisystem ist, ist es weniger kritisch
<itu> oder schlechter ~DMA-modus,etc 
<itu> also solange die HDD nicht defekt ist
<stevieh> ja, das sagt dir wohl am ehesten smartctl
<itu> "SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED"
<Luyin> kann wicd umts-sticks managen?
<dadrc> Luyin, wüsste nicht
<dadrc> wicd macht soweit ich weiß nur normales WLAN
<Luyin> hmmm. aber kabel-lan macht es, oder?
<Luyin> sagt zumindest http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wicd
<kubine> Title: Wicd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Joa, dann ist das wohl so :)
<Luyin> hmm. kennst du ne möglichkeit, sticks zu verwalten? networkmanager mag ich nicht (mehr) wirklich
<dadrc> ich bin damit eigentlich ganz happy, aber wenn du den nicht willst: vwdial für CLI oder gnome-ppp für GUI
<dadrc> *wvdial
<ghostcube> http://umtsmon.sourceforge.net/   sollte auch gehen
<kubine> Title: UMTSmon (at umtsmon.sourceforge.net)
<ghostcube> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UMTSmon
<kubine> Title: UMTSmon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> danke euch beiden, werde ich mir ansehen :)
<gugaua> Hallo, gibt es in Ubuntu 13.10 noch den befehl sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<k1l> warum sollte es ihn nicht geben?
<gugaua> Paket linux-headers-3.8.0-33-generic ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<gugaua> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<gugaua> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<gugaua> E: Für Paket »linux-headers-3.8.0-33-generic« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<gugaua> weiss nicht vielleicht irgendwie abgeloest
<k1l> ist das der neuste kernel?
<gugaua> ja
<gugaua> dist-upgrade spuckt keinen neuen aus
<k1l> 1. nein, 2. raring verliert heute den support
<k1l> gugaua: 3.08-35 ist der aktuelle kernel für raring
<gugaua> ich ab 13.10
<k1l> ähm? und wo hast du dann den 3.8er kernel her?
<gugaua> puhhh gute frage
<k1l> zeig mal ein lsb_release -r und ein uname .a
<k1l> uname -a
<gugaua> fslomka@Freddy-G50VT:/opt/asusg50oled$ lsb_release -r
<gugaua> Release:	13.10
<gugaua> Linux gugaua-G50VT 3.8.0-33-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 09:16:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> gugaua: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image  schau dir mal die kernel an von 13.10
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- linux-image (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> 3.8.0 ist der 13.04 kernel.
<gugaua> hmmm
<gugaua> ich hab ja mal ein do-release-upgrade gemacht
<gugaua> hat er den vergessen? uebersehen?
<k1l> mach mal ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<k1l> und pack das in einen pastebin
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827097/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> dann reboote mal und wähle den 3.11er kernel
<gugaua> kk
<gugaua> test
<gugaua> bis gleich
<gugaua> der Kernel steht nicht zur auswahl
<gugaua> nur der 3.8x 
<gugaua>  3.8.0-33
<k1l> sudo update-grub
<gugaua> bleibt gleich
<gugaua> nur der eine kernel
<gugaua> der kernel memtest und windows
<gugaua> irgendwelche ideen?
<Dackel> Arbeitsschritte 1-10 überprüfen  und grub von Hand ändern
<gugaua> welche Arbeitsschritte?
<gugaua> grub erkennt nur einen kernel
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gugaua> hab ich vor 2 min
<gugaua> alles aktuell
<k1l> auch dist-upgrade?
<gugaua> ja
<gugaua> auch den dist nicht den normalen
<k1l> zeig  mal im paste bitte
<gugaua> ok
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827233/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> jetzt noch ein "sudo update-grub"
<k1l> achso, vlt hast du auch mal das metapaket verschandelt. mach noch ein "sudp apt-get install linux-generic"
<gugaua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827243/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> Das ist ein BINGO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827255/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ja das sieht schon besser aus
<gugaua> ich will den upgrade die schuld zuschieben :)
<gugaua> von 13.04 auf 13.10
<k1l> dann denk auch an die header: linux-headers-generic
<gugaua> ok
<gugaua> aber im ernst woran kann das gelegen haben?
<gugaua> ich haette mich erinnert wenn ich das jemals deinstaliert haette
<k1l> viele möglichkeiten
<k1l> hat vlt ein deinstall eines paketes mitgezogen
<gugaua> hmm dann ist es unmoeglich das festzustellen hauptsache es geht danke k1l :)
<k1l> könntest im /var/log/apt gucken, aber ich muss jetzt erstmal weg
<gugaua> ahh gut ich hoffe da ist nicht zuviel aber danke erstmal
<gugaua> reboot
<Dackel> http://www.saar-exil.de/Sicherheit.html
<kubine> Title: Saar-Exil - Sicherheit (at www.saar-exil.de)
<dasjoe> Ist zwar offtopic, aber wenn die 2.5er nach ein paar Monaten stirbt, macht man sich dann einfach neue persönliche Daten? ;)
<koegs> Dackel: wie meinen?
<Dackel> ich habe gute Erfahrung, vor allem laufen die ohne externe Stromquelle
<Dackel> koegs, was genau?
<koegs> Dackel: ich möchte wissen warum du hier diesen Link gepostet hast
<Dackel> für Rückmeldungen, außerdem enthält er einfache Möglichkeiten um der NSA zu begegnen
<koegs> Dackel: für solchen Kram ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser geeignet :)
<Dackel> Ok
<Dackel> das nächste Mal
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-28
<LupusE> g'morgen
<LetoThe2nd> p Shantae=:smiles and just noticed you are even displaying your new latex outfit in the Nexus :)
<LetoThe2nd> gah.
<koegs> :)
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: EWAYTOOMANYTERMS.
<Kotzmeister> Morgen!
<Kotzmeister> Ich habe brauche mal bitte eine empfehlung für eine software! Mit der ich ISO Blurays wieder geben kann am PC
<dadrc> im Zweifelsfall VLC 
<Kotzmeister> kann ich damit die ISO Abspielen ?
<LetoThe2nd> Kotzmeister:http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blu-Ray_wiedergeben
<kubine> Title: Blu-Ray wiedergeben › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> VLC kann das, ja
<dadrc> Sonst würd ich es ja nicht empfehlen :)
<Kotzmeister> ok cool dann werde ich das mal testen *g*
<Kotzmeister> Danke sehr
<Kotzmeister> @dadrc vlc kann keine iso wiedergeben
<dadrc> Eigentlich schon
<dadrc> Mach ich öfter.
<dadrc> Einfach über "Datei öffnen"
<dadrc> Oder reinziehen per Drag & Drop
<Kotzmeister> genau iso aussuchen , aber spielt nicht ab 
<Kotzmeister> tut sich leider nichts
<dadrc> Tjo, das liegt aber nicht daran, dass VLC keine ISOs abspielen kann
<dasjoe> Wie heißt'n der Blu-Ray-Standard, "Blue Book"?
<dadrc> libaacs aktualisiert und den Rest eingerichtet wie im Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blu-Ray_wiedergeben#VLC) beschrieben?
<kubine> Title: Blu-Ray wiedergeben › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Der Kram vom weiterführenden Link ist nicht optional
<Kotzmeister> auch nach der anleitung gehts nichts wird einfach nicht abgespielt 
<k1l> Kotzmeister: ich würde die schuld erstmal beim iso suchen
<dadrc> Wenn du die Anleitung durch hast und es trotzdem nicht geht, joa.
<Kotzmeister> hm
<Kotzmeister> kann ich den versuchen die iso in in  laufwerk zu mounten und dann abzuspielen 
<k1l> ja, als loop mounten
<Kotzmeister> brauche ich dazu eine software ?
<k1l> !mount > Kotzmeister 
<kubine> Kotzmeister: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<leszek> hi
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit der ich mir anschauen kann, wie etwas ungefähr aussieht, wenn ich es auf einem Schwarz/Weiß -Drucker drucken will?
<ppq> Gamoder: ja, in datei drucken als schwarz-weiß
<ppq> Gamoder: muss man glaub ich in den druckereinstellungen extra festlegen
<ppq> hm ok, da ist ein denkfehler drin :)
<ppq> sonst mit imagemagick in graustufen konvertieren
<Gamoder> Es wäre ein PDF
<Gamoder> und zwar meine Diplomarbeit, also ziemlich lang
<ppq> http://superuser.com/questions/104656/convert-a-pdf-to-greyscale-on-the-command-line-in-floss
<kubine> Title: linux - Convert a PDF to greyscale on the command line in FLOSS? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<ppq> zweite antwort
<Gamoder> Ah, mit imagemagick gehen auch nicht-bilder oO - danke
<ppq> ja, das kann auch PDF. aber offenbar werden da schlechte default-einstellungen genommen, daher besser direkt mit gs
<Gamoder> und außerdem funktioniert das nicht
<Gamoder> ist noch immer alles in Farbe
<Gamoder> mein Fehler, vertippt
<apollo13> Gamoder: es gibt cups-pdf
<apollo13> dann hast nen pdf drucker i druck dialog
<apollo13> ist immer wieder mal nützlich
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Was muss ich machen um in sshd_config mit AllowUsers es einem Nutzer zu erlauben per dynamischer IP-Adresse einzuloggen? Als Regel steht da also "username@nickname.no-ip.biz", aber leider geht das nicht, weil ein reverse look up vom sshd auf z.B. 1-2-3-4-dynip.superkabel.de zeigt.
<NTQ> Jetzt habe ich ein Skript erstellt, das automatisch die IP von nickname.no-ip.biz nimmt, sie in /etc/hosts entsprechend einfügt und in sshd_config steht dann auch AllowUsers "username@nickname.no-ip.biz"
<NTQ> Leider scheint das auch nicht zu gehen.
<dadrc> Entweder du setzt ordentliche Wildcards oder du machst ReverseDNS aus
<apollo13> NTQ: warum verwendet man überhaupt AllowUsers?
<dadrc> Weil man sich damit so wundervoll aussperren kann
<NTQ> apollo13: Ich weiß nicht. Ist das nicht dafür gedacht?
<apollo13> NTQ: ich weiß nicht was du dir gedacht hast :þ
<apollo13> sprich: was ist dein endziel
<NTQ> Na ein Kunde will nur von seiner Firma (statische IP) und von zu Hause (dynamische IP) auf seinen Server zugreifen können.
<dadrc> Gib ihm halt 'nen private key, sag ihm, wie er das seinem Putty beibringt und gut
<NTQ> ja, klar. das war auch meine erste idee, aber das wollte er nicht.
<apollo13> sein pech
<dadrc> Hast du ihm gesagt, dass jede andere Lösung technisch schwachsinnig und deutlich weniger sicher ist?
<NTQ> Nein. Mir war auch nicht bewusst, dass dem so ist. Ist es nicht sicher, wenn man nur bestimmte IPs erlaubt?
<dadrc> Dann kann sich jeder, der in seinem WLAN zu Hause ist, auf dem Server einloggen
<dadrc> Na juhu.
<dadrc> Und jeder, der in der Firma sitzt, auch.
<NTQ> naja, gut. das passwort braucht man dann ja immer noch ;)
<dadrc> Das ist wahrscheinlich 1234 oder qwertz
<NTQ> Aber stimmt schon. Vielleicht sollte ich mit ihm da nochmal drüber reden.
<apollo13> NTQ: bestimmte ips sind sicher
<dadrc> Solltest du.
<NTQ> Nein, das ist schon etwas komplexer mit einem Passwortgenerator
<apollo13> aber nicht dynamische ips
<dadrc> apollo13, naja, 'ne IP, auf die die ganze Firma Zugriff hat, auch nicht.
<apollo13> dadrc: oh ich ging davon aus, dass das nen firmenserver ist :þ
<dadrc> Wer weiß
<NTQ> Nein, der Server steht bei Strato.
<apollo13> btw: ssh florian@something.apolloner.eu -p 8022
<apollo13> Verification code: 
<dadrc> Und: Naja, die Firma hat bestimmt WLAN :)
<NTQ> Die arbeiten dann über Putty darauf
<apollo13> nettes one time pad bevor du überhaupt password eingeben darfst…
<dadrc> apollo13, schick. Womit gemacht?
<apollo13> dadrc: libpam-google-authenticator
<dadrc> hrhr
<apollo13> auch wenn da google drin steht ist es nicht böse ;)
<apollo13> das protocol ist das standard time based otp laut rfc mit preshared key
<dadrc> Dazu die Android-App?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> was natürlich bedenklich ist bis zu einem gewissen grad, aber es ist 2fa
<apollo13> sprich passwort brauchen die weiterhin
<apollo13> ich bin nur am überlegen ob umdrehen nicht mehr sinn machen würde, also zuerst pwd und dann verify
<dadrc> hmhm, wieso?
<dadrc> Dann könnte man ja rauskriegen, ob das Passwort stimmt
<NTQ> apollo13: dadrc: Also ihr beiden seid auf jeden Fall für private keys? Kann man statt dessen vielleicht auch noch was sinnvolles mit iptables machen? Oder ist das wieder was ganz anderes?
<dadrc> So muss man erstmal den kurzlebigen Token klauen, damit man das Passwort überhaupt probieren kann
<apollo13> dadrc: github macht es zb auch umgekehrt, hat sicher nen grund, kenn ich aber nicht :/
<apollo13> NTQ: mit iptables kann man nette sachen drehen, auf dem server musst zuerst sogar noch in der richtigen sequenz auf geschlossene ports mit telnet gehen damit der server dann ssh port freigibt
<dadrc> NTQ, also, wenn du mich fragst, sind IP-basierte Zugangsbeschränkungen bei dynamischen IPs maximal nutzlos, wahrscheinlich hinderlich und möglicherweise sogar Sicherheitslücken.
<NTQ> Ja, seh ich irgendwie ein
<dadrc> Ordentliche RSA-Keys, mit Passwort, dann passt das.
<dadrc> Wenn du 'ne Nummer draufsetzen willst, bau 2PA ein wie apollo13 
<apollo13> je nach anforderung ;)
<dadrc> apollo13, ajo, aber damit wär der Server schon mal sicherer als ~90% der Kisten im Internet
<dadrc> Ach ja, das 2PA selber reingefrickelt oder gibt's da irgendwo eine schöne Anleitung?
<apollo13> installieren /usr/bin/google-authenticator ausführen und folgendes in pam:
<apollo13> # Only enable for users in the two_factor group for now
<apollo13> auth [success=2 default=ignore] pam_succeed_if.so user notingroup two_factor
<apollo13> ah wait
<apollo13> https://dpaste.de/7tHg
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #255326 (at dpaste.de)
<apollo13> das ist meine config
<apollo13> beliebig anpassbar
<dadrc> Danke :)
<apollo13> schau halt, dass du danach normale auth noch hast
<apollo13> nicht dass das success=2 alles überspringt und der login dann durchgeht^^
<NTQ> Ich hätte da noch eine Erweiterung zum Kundenwunsch. Er hätte auch gerne, dass der Apache, der auf dem Server läuft, ebenfalls nur von der Firmen-IP und von der dynamischen erreichbar ist, weil das der Entwicklungsserver ist. Ist das auf IP-Basis auch wieder unsinnig?
<apollo13> ich würde ein vpn nehmen
<dadrc> auch.
 * LetoThe2nd würde ein bier nehmen
<apollo13> einen entwicklungsserver der extern steht sicher hinzubekommen wird doof…
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
 * jokrebel_ nimmt auch eines, warum auch immer.
<jokrebel_> Moin
<NTQ> Ein Bier wäre jetzt echt nicht schlecht. :D
<NTQ> Okay, VPN. Gute Idee. Leider hab ich noch nie eins eingerichtet, nur benutzt. ;) Ist das kompliziert? Oder steht alles dazu im Wiki?
<dadrc> VPN-Gateway in die Firma, Server über VPN-Client da rein, den Leuten erlauben, von zu Hause ins Firmen-VPN zu gehen.
<NTQ> achso, na klar. hm
<dadrc> Bisschen was lesen muss dafür schon sein
<LetoThe2nd> man kann auch lesen durch bezahlen ersetzen, gibt sicher $XYZ kompetente dienstleister dafür
<NTQ> Aber dann lernt man ja nix.
<NTQ> Okay, das war einfach. Ich soll jetzt einfach Privatkey + Passwort machen. ^^
<dadrc> Hilft dir nichts, wenn's um den Webserver geht. =)
<apollo13> dadrc: doch ssh -L 8080:localhost:80 :þ
<NTQ> Ja, das stimmt. Ist aber auch das geringere Problem.
<apollo13> und firewall alles droppen was nicht 22 ist
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<dadrc> Kann man natürlich machen, aber nicht mit Windows: )
<NTQ> Und dazu direkt eine Frage. Ich kenne das ja so, dass man kein Passwort mehr braucht, wenn man die Schlüssel ausgetauscht hat. Wie kann man jetzt ein Passwort trotzdem erzwingen?
<dadrc> Schlüssel mit Passwort
<NTQ> Den muss man dann so auf dem Server generieren, oder?
<NTQ> also mit sshkeygen und passwort eingeben
<dadrc> Kannst du generieren, wo du willst
<dadrc> Musst dann halt den Public Key auf den Server packen
<apollo13> dadrc: das kann putty auch
<NTQ> Achso. Moment. Angenommen es gibt einen Useraccount X auf dem Server, aber zwei Mitarbeiter nutzen den selben Account. Dann könnte sich ja jeder auch einen eigenen privaten Schlüssel inkl Passwort generieren, oder?
<NTQ> und die normale Passwort-Authentication auf dem Server schalte ich dann für diesen Nutzer ab.
<NTQ> Auf dem Server liegt auch noch ein git-repository unter dem selben nutzer, auf das man per ssh+git zugreift. Geht das mit Tortoise und privaten Schlüsseln? Ohje, soviele Fragen.
<NTQ> Ich mache das einfach, wenn die beiden Entwickler da sind.
<InfoAbourIrc> Here info of irc http://p.pw/DLV
<kubine> Title: p.pw (at p.pw)
<lied> ich würde gerne folgende Zeile in apt/sources.list pinnen: deb http://repo.percona.com/apt lucid main .  wie geht das? Ich habe schon ziemlich alle Kombis mit Pin: release a=main etc durch.
<kubine> Title: Percona Software (at repo.percona.com)
<sdx23> lied: d.h. deine pinning configuration sieht wie aus?
<lied> sdx23:  http://pastie.org/8675647
<kubine> Title: #8675647 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<lied> sdx23:  hintergrund ist, dass ich nur security patches installieren will (und da die URLs leider verschieden sind kann ich die letzte Pinningzeilen nicht verwenden, auch wenn sie funktionieren)
<sdx23> Hast du ein Beispiel für ein Paket, das dann installiert wird aber nicht soll? Davon die Ausgabe von apt-cache policy?
<lied> sdx23:  jep, aber da ist jetzt nichts weltbewegendes dabei http://pastie.org/8675741
<kubine> Title: #8675741 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<sdx23> naja, aber es zeigt, dass dein Pinning nicht greift.
<lied> sdx23: ja, so hatte ich es ja auch herausgefunden
<sdx23> du willst da n=lucid, c=main wenn ich das richtig sehe
<lied> sdx23:  jep, das habe ich auch gerade gesehen durch die ausgabe von apt-cache policy
<sdx23> na dann mach mal. Sonst weiter in man apt_preferences lesen
<lied> c=main musste ich noch weglassen aber ansonsten scheint es jetzt zu passen
<sdx23> wenn ohne die security updates mal nicht auch auf 50 gepinnt sind.
<lied> sdx23:  nee, das klappt, die bleiben schön auf 500
<srtu> hi, ich würde gerne die uid des einzigen users ändern, das geht aber nicht im laufenden betrieb, wie kann ich den den user ablmelden und nur eine shell öffnen?
<srtu> ah ich habs
<srtu> danke
<BlackMage> Habe unter KDE keine F. Ich hätte gerne wieder welche
<BlackMage> Oh, sry
<BlackMage> Habe unter KDE keine Fensterleisten. Ich hätte aber gerne wieder welche
<jokrebel_> Anderes Thema versuchen?
<Robert_Zenz> BlackMage, klingt als wuerde KWin nicht mehr laufen...einmal aus und wieder anmelden oder Terminal aufmachen und dort mal kwin --replace eingeben.
<BlackMage> Danke. Aber bleibt das dauerhaft so?
<Robert_Zenz> BlackMage, naja, enaechste Sitzung sollte kwin wieder automatisch starten.
<BlackMage> Wie kann ich prüfen ob kwin oder ein anderer Window Manager benutzt wird?
<jokrebel_> sollte das nicht bei den Prozessen gelistet werden?
<Robert_Zenz> BlackMage, meinst du jetzt gerade oder wenn die Sitzung startet?
<BlackMage> Wenn die Sitzung startet
<BlackMage> Ich würde kwin gern dauerhaft haben
<Robert_Zenz> BlackMage, kwin sollte dauerhaft sein, ist ja schlieszlich Standard. Mach mal in einem Terminal "echo $KDEWM".
<BlackMage> Gibt er mir nur eine leere zeile aus
<Robert_Zenz> BlackMage, dann wuerde ich raten das auch KWin starten wird...schon probiert?
<BlackMage> Kwin läuft schon
<jokrebel_> ob es das beim nächsten Start auch wieder tut kann man per Neustart sehr schön verifizieren.
<Robert_Zenz> BlackMage, ja, melde dich mal ab und wieder an. Wenn dann KWin nicht laeuft ist was schief an der Konfiguration.
<kitikonti> hi, ich kann meinen ubunuserver in der virtualbox mit "shutdown now" nicht ausschalten. da kommt immer eine fehlermeldung
<kitikonti> Killing all remaining processes [fail]
<kitikonti> rpcbind: Cannot open '/run/rpcbind/rpcbind.xdr' file for reading, errno 2
<k1l_> mal in den alten syslogs gucken was da am ende passiert
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Dann läuft wohl noch ein Prozess der ein Shutdown verhindert. Du machst das schon per sudo?
<kitikonti> ja
<BlackMage> Robert_Zenz: Jap, jetzt läuft alles
<kitikonti> nach dem ersten mal sudo shutdown now, springt der nachdem es nicht geklappt hat gleich zum root user
<kitikonti> wenn ich dort dan shutdown now mache kommt auch wieder der fehler
<jokrebel_> hö?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau kitikonti ?
<kitikonti> 12.04 lts
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Kannst Du das alles komplett mal in nem Pastebin zeigen?
<kitikonti> ich probier mal
<k1l_> und sicher, dass der fehler nicht shcon beim boote kommt und nur am shutdown angezeigt wird?
<k1l_> als workaround leg einfach mal das file mit sudo an. einfach leer lassen
<kitikonti> also als text pasten kann ich leider nicht, aber https://www.dropbox.com/s/dk9nzyxaxrdbqxr/webserver_default_1390929813168_90864.png
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - webserver_default_1390929813168_90864.png (at www.dropbox.com)
<jokrebel_> sollte das nicht shutdown -h (oder -r) now heißen. (müssen?)
<kitikonti> ah, thats the problem
<kitikonti> zumindest hat es jetzt geklappt
<k1l_> jo, der rcpbind fehler ist vollkommen uninteressant
<kitikonti> aber jetzt kommt tatsächlicher der fehler beim starten auch
<k1l_> ja dann erstell wie gesagt nmal die beiden adressen. er meckert auch nur, dass es die dateien nicht gibt
<kitikonti> k1l_, ok mag sein das der fehler vielleicht harmlos ist, aber normal ist der auch nicht oder?
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Brauchst Du denn rpcbind?
<k1l_> na erstell halt einfach die dateien. dann kommt die harmlose fehlermeldung auch nicht mehr
<kitikonti> k1l_, ja das kann ich natürlich machen, mich als anfänger wundert es trotzdem das bei einem frisch installieren system so ein fehler kommt
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Eine Installation in ner Virtuellen Umgebung ist meines Erachtens nach keine "richitge" Installation.
<kitikonti> hehe, was anderes habe ich nicht zur verfügung
<kitikonti> zumindest nicht freiwillig
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Ob ich Platz für etwas virtualisiertes schaffe oder gleich ne "echte Partition für ne echte Installation" schaffe ist doch egal. Aber egal - Dein Ding…
<kitikonti> jokrebel_, ja nur das umschalten dauert 100x lönger
<kitikonti> länger
<kitikonti> bzw würde ich das nicht umschalten nennen, ich muss ja das eine system völlig runterfahren
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Aber nur dann kann es sein volle Pracht entfalten. Was ist denn das Hostsystem, wenn man fragen darf?
<kitikonti> ohh je, jetzt gehts mit mir den bach runter :-) win8.1
 * bekks sieht keinen Unterschied in einem physikalisch installierten System und einem virtualisierten System.
 * koegs würde sagen: kommt auf die art der virtualisierung und das installations-medium für ebenjenes an
<bekks> Einen brauchbaren Hypervisor drunter, ein ISO an die VM anhängen, done :)
 * jokrebel_ hat schon einige "Merkwürdigkeiten" unter VB und anderen die in ner "echten Installation" nicht nachvollziebar waren.
 * bekks hatte das noch nie, seit Virtualbox 1.3 :)
<jokrebel_> ja dann...
<jokrebel_> !bekks
<kubine> jokrebel_: bekks ist ein professioneller Bediener kriminalisierter Bolzenschussgeräte.
<jokrebel_> oh ;-)
<jokrebel_> !k1l
<kubine> jokrebel_: k1l hat Recht!
<jokrebel_> bekks: Verloren ;-)
<kitikonti> haha bolzenschussgerät
<bekks> :P
<kitikonti> nur als info, der fehler kommt übrigens auch noch wenn ich die beiden datein erstelle. aber egal ich installier nochmal alles neu und diesmal ohne vagrant, das macht nur probleme
<jokrebel_> deinstallier doch einfach rpcbind wenn Du es nicht brauchst
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: --^
<k1l_> kitikonti: hatten die dateien root rechte?
<kitikonti> jokrebel_, ne, ich will ein system ohne vagrant, wie gesagt das macht nur probleme. auf einmal klappt das starten wieder nicht mehr ordentlich usw.
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Und wenn Du wegen jeder Meldung die Dir komisch vorkommt Ubuntu neu installierst, bist Du von Windows definitiv noch nicht geheilt ;-)
<kitikonti> hehe, ne aber es sind ja noch mehr probleme. wenn ich über die kommandozeile eine vagrant maschine starte dann kann ich virtual box nicht mehr starten. oder eben genau umgekehrt, wenn virtual box schon läuft kann ich vagrant nicht starten. wenn ich die vagrant maschine direkt über virtualbox starte, dann hat sie keine netzwerkkarten installiert, über vagrant direkt aber schon. und die paar probleme schon am ersten tag,
<kitikonti>  ne danke
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Was bedeutet "ein system ohne vagrant"?
<kitikonti> jokrebel_, jetzt habe ich das hier verwendet http://www.vagrantup.com/
<kubine> Title: Vagrant (at www.vagrantup.com)
<kitikonti> und jetzt erstell ich meine virtuelle maschine eben manuell in virtualbox ohne den vorteilen von vagrant
<jokrebel_> oh je
<bekks> Vagrant ist ein Zustand, und keine Lösung.
<kitikonti> sag ich ja
<jokrebel_> ein Programm um eine Virtuelle Maschine für eine Ubuntuinstallation zu erzeugen? oO
<bekks> BEnutze einfach Virtualbox, ohne Vagrant.
<kitikonti> werde ich jetzt machen
<bekks> Dank VBoxManage startvm ... --type headless und VBoxManage modifyvm/controlvm kann man auch alles remote machen, ohne einen webbasierten Krampf benutzen zu müssen.
<kitikonti> den hauptvorteil von vagrant hätte ich so und so fast nie gebraucht. eben eine maschine schnell durch provisoner aufsetzen also inkl allem was installiert und konfiguriert werden soll
<bekks> Vagrant macht nichts anderes als ein .ova zu importieren. Das kann VirtualBox auch ohne Vagrant.
<kitikonti> bekks, wie gesagt die funktion brauch ich so und so nicht weil ich für gewöhnlich mit der einen maschine auskomme
<bekks> Und man kann sich ein VM Template wundbar skripten - die Provisionierung geht dann noch schneller als mit Vagrant.
<kitikonti> und für den notfall erstell ich mir eine sicherung
<kitikonti> bekks, das kannst vielleicht du :-)
<dadrc> Das ist sowieso immer eine gute Idee.
<dadrc> Also, das mit der Sicherung.
<SpeeFak> namt, weis jmd warum die logitec mouse m305 nicht als solche erkannt wird ? sie funtioniert zwar aber, naja 3 mal so schnell wie alte logitech traveler, de facto nicht benutzbar
<bekks> kitikonti: Das kann jeder, der die Hilfe zu VBoxManage gelesen hat. Das Handbuch (das offizielle auf www.virtualbox.org) ist geradezu wundervoll, da es voller Beispiele ist.
<k1l_> SpeeFak: justier halt die mouse settings
<k1l_> SpeeFak: auch acceleration
<kitikonti> ohh man schon wieder was zum lesen/lernen, ich schreibs auf meine liste. ist dan punkt 173 oder so
<bekks> Naja, wenn du vbox benutzen willst, um ein Ubuntu aufzusetzen, sollte das Punkt 1 sein.
<SpeeFak> k1l_,  alles shcon versucht, wenn mit dem uusers wiki oder den normalo user einstellungen weitekommen würd ich hier nicht frage ;)
<SpeeFak> vllt gibs da ne einfach e lösung bevor ich tonne von formware installieren oder die configs manuell rassuchen und per try and error testen muss
<k1l_> also ich hatte in den letzten jahren keine maus, die nicht benutzbar war. sicher, dass du auf der maus nicht auf maximum gestellt hast oder so?
<kitikonti> bahh diese be...i..enen  cookie meldungen
<kitikonti> gibts eigentlich sehr goße unterschiede von 12.04 auf die aktuellest 13ner version?
<SpeeFak> k1l_, jepp 100 pro sicher, die maus wird auch nicht erkannt, die logotechtools finden auch nur die alte maus, hwinfo lsb etc geben nur : <<Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f3:00a3 Elan Microelectronics Corp.>> aus
<bekks> kitikonti: An vielen Stellen, ja. Aber dafür wird 12.04 länger supported.
<bekks> kitikonti: Unterschiede sind nicht immer besser. :)
<kitikonti> bekks, deswegen habe ich bis jetzt ja auch die 12.04 verwendet
<kitikonti> wie ist das genau, die 14ner version wird dan wider eine lts oder?
<bekks> Ich werde die bis 2017 verwenden. Und ab April gibt es wieder eine neue LTS. Dann habe ich bis... irgendwann in ein paar Jahren Zeit für das Update. 2016 oder so.
<jokrebel_> kitikonti: Größter! Es ist keine LTS
<SpeeFak> würde auch nur noch die LTS nehmen
<SpeeFak> es sei denn es macht dir spass alle halbe jahr das system neu aufzusezten
<bekks> Man muss nicht neu aufsetzen, man kann auch updaten.
<jokrebel_> eben
 * jokrebel_ tut das schon seit einigen Versionen auf dem ein oder anderen System
<jokrebel_> wobei man es um Verwirrungen vorzubeugen vielleicht Distributoins-Upgrade benennen sollte.
<jokrebel_> *Distributions sogar
<kitikonti> bekks, mit welchen befehl schalte ich den die vbox wieder ordentlich aus?
<bekks> VBoxManage controlvm
<kitikonti> und dann? safestate?
<kitikonti> savestate
<bekks> Wenn du den Zustand sichern willst, ja.
<bekks> Wenn du ein ACPI Event absetzen willst, nicht.
<bekks> Die Parameter sind alle im vbox manual erklärt.
<kitikonti> ja hab ich schon gelesen
<kitikonti> aber will man denn mit dem acpi herunterfahren?
<bekks> Wenn du das willst, dann ja.
<bekks> Ansonsten stehen hier ja alle Möglichkeiten: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html#vboxmanage-controlvm
<kubine> Title: Chapter 8. VBoxManage (at www.virtualbox.org)
<bekks> Ich benutze fast immer acpibowerbutton.
<kitikonti> bekks, hast du dan beim guest was konfiguriert was er machen soll oder verwendest du das default verhalten
<bekks> Damit acpipowerbutton funktioniert muss dein Gast ACPI unterstützen, und du solltest du guest additions installiert haben.
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-29
<LupusE> g'morgen
<noiyu> hallo
<noiyu> ich habe ein problem mit meinem gtk2 theme
<noiyu> kann mir da wer helfen?
<dadrc> Wenn du das Problem beschreibst, können wir es zumindest versuchen
<noiyu> ok.
<noiyu> paste.ubuntu.com/6837038
<koegs> wo hast du das theme her?
<dadrc> noiyu, naja, eindeutig ein Fehler in deren Themedatei. Hast du mal die Leute in #openartist befragt?
<noiyu> selbstgemacht bzw kopiert vom Orion theme. Das theme ist murrine-based. damit ich die gleiche scrollbar wie im gtk3 habe, habe ich da einen pixmap-engine  teil eingebai
<noiyu> eingebaut
<noiyu> paste.ubuntu.com/6837054
<noiyu> nun zum Problem: das funktioniert zwar so praechting, nur wenn ich diese zeile auskommentiere, funktioniert der pixmap teil nicht...
<koegs> vielleicht mal im gtk-channel fragen :)
<noiyu> hab ich grad, da antwortet grad niemand - schlafen wahrscheinl. noch in amiland
<dadrc> Also, so wie es da ist, ist die Fehlermeldung kein Wunder, weil es keinen Style namens vscrollbar gibt
<noiyu> das weis ich, mich wundert nur, dass es ohne die zeile nicht funktioniert... anscheinend braucht die pixbuf engine die...
<noiyu> wenn ich eine vscrollbar mache, geht der pixmap teil auch nicht...
<noiyu> ich werd wohl die gtk dokumentation waelzen muessen
<dadrc> Fürchte auch, das scheinen irgendwelche seltsamen Seiteneffekte zu sein
<noiyu> naja normalerweise mixt man ja keine 2 engines...
<noiyu> aussehen tus ja toll, nur wenn jedesmal wenn man ein programm auch der shell startet die fehlermeldung komt is halt auch nervig
<noiyu> *tuts
<Anonymer89> hallo
<Anonymer89> ich bae mal eine kurze frage
<Anonymer89> ich haae mal eine kurze frage
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<Anonymer89> ich bae mal eine kurze frage
<Anonymer89> mein cups ist immer auf englisch knn man das ändern
<Anonymer89> wenn ich mir videos angucken die haben es auf deutsch
<Anonymer89> die webinterface
<Anonymer89> wenn ich mir videos über cups angucke die haben alle die  cups webinterface oberfläche auf deutsch
<Anonymer89> so heißt die frage sichtig :-D
<Anonymer89> richtig
<dadrc> Kann man ändern, klar.
<dadrc> "DefaultLanguage de" in die /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, würd ich sagen.
<Anonymer89> ich gucke mal
<noiyu> hab noch ein problem, diesmal mit python und gobject...
<Anonymer89> da ist nix
<noiyu> mom
<noiyu> paste.ubuntu.com/6837365
<sdx23> Anonymer89:  "DefaultLanguage de" einfügen
<Anonymer89> sdx23: habe ich auch gelesen
<Anonymer89> und wo muss das einfügen
<sdx23> oh, dadrc hat ja sogar geschrieben, dass du das einfügen musst. Ich hatte nur von der Datei gelesen. Einfach da ans Ende in eine neue Zeile.
<Anonymer89> habe ich jetzt
<Anonymer89> und ich jetzt muss conf mit  /etc/init.d/cups restart neu restartet
<Anonymer89> und ich jetzt muss ich die conf mit  "/etc/init.d/cups restart" neu restartet
<sdx23> das startet Cups neu, ja. Musst du mit sudo ausführen, weil rootrechte benötigt.
<Anonymer89> ich habe jetzt unter DefaultAuthType Basic eingefügt
<sdx23> Schön, hat aber nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun ;)
<noiyu> AttributeError: 'gi.repository.GObject' object has no attribute 'constants'  hat wer einen tip?
<dadrc> noiyu, für sowas muss deutlich mehr Kontext her.
<noiyu> paste.ubuntu.com/6837365
<Anonymer89> auch am ende geht es nicht
<noiyu> ubuntu 12.04, saucy lts enablement stack
<dadrc> noiyu, joa. Aber was machst du da gerade, wenn der Fehler passiert?
<noiyu> ich probiere den ubuntu installer ubiquity zu starten
<noiyu> hat das letztens noch klaglos funktioniert...
<noiyu> der output ist von /var/log/installer/debug
<noiyu> und der startbefehl ist sudo /usr/bin/ubiquity %k gtk_ui
<Anonymer89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837545/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> noiyu, hast du irgendwelche PPAs aktiv, die da reinspielen könnten?
<noiyu> also constants.py ist in python-gi package, das is in keinem ppa
<dadrc> Ne, aber vielleicht ein PPA für Ubiquity an, oder für irgendwelche Pythonpakete?
<noiyu> nein
<dadrc> Dann, hm. Selbstgebaute Konfiguration für Ubiquity? Oder die originale von 'ner Ubuntu-CD?
<noiyu> alles original.
<noiyu> ich hatte gerade probleme mit gobject, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=707768
<kubine> Title: #707768 - software-properties-gtk doesnt start since last synaptic update - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<noiyu> macht aber mit und ohne dem fix keinen unterschied.
<Anonymer89> ich komme nicht weitter
<Anonymer89> weiter
<leszek> hi
<koiu> hallo
<koiu> hab mal ne frage. In ubuntu maverick hab ich nicht immer das passwort eingeben meussen, wenn ich sudo gemacht hab, er hat sichs fuer eine kurze zeit gemerkt. In precise is das nicht so, da muss ich es immer eingeben, echt nervig. Kann man das wieder umstellen?
<dadrc> Eigentlich ist das immer noch so eingestellt, dass das Passwort eine Weile lang gespeichert wird.
<dadrc> Standard sind 15 Minuten
<dadrc> Die Option dafür ist timestamp_timeout. Guck mal, ob das in deiner /etc/sudoers eventuell auf 0 gesetzt wird.
<koiu> ok dank!
<koiu> wenn ich am selben terminal das sudo wieder eingebe, dann funktionierts ja, aber wenn ich ein neues aufmach, dann gehts nicht
<dadrc> Aso. Ja, das ist normal.
<dadrc> Glaube nicht, dass das unter Maverick anders war.
<k1l> das sudo wird immer für die session gespeichert. und wenn man ein neues terminal aufmacht ist das eine neue session. ist so gewollt
<koiu> komisch - mir kam schon so vor. Kann man das also nicht irgendwie bewerkstellingen?
<geser> in der Manpage von sudo nach "tty_tickets" suchen
<koiu> danke! schau ich gleich mal nach. Also bei den gksudo / gksu dingen wars aufjedenfall anders eingstellt unter maverick
<dadrc> geser weiß immer Sachen...
<dadrc> Ist allerdings die Manpage von sudoers, nicht sudo
<geser> stimmt
<koiu> http://fabrizioregini.info/blog/2012/10/01/sudo-and-tty_tickets/
<kubine> Title: Sudo and tty_tickets option (at fabrizioregini.info)
<geser> die "tty_tickets" sind laut Upstream-NEWS seit sudo 1.7.4 standardmäßig an
<dadrc> Schon 'ne Weile jedenfalls
<koiu> der sagt auch dass das frueher default war.. und dass sies wahrsch. wegen security issues zugmacht haben
<dadrc> Klingt plausibel.
<geser> Maverick scheint sudo 1.7.2 gehabt zu haben und 1.7.4 kam erst mit Natty, also durchausmöglich, dass es in Maverick anders war
<dadrc> Schon so lange her.
<dadrc> Naja, damit kann man es jedenfalls umschalten
<k1l> maverick it aber auch schon was her. über 3 jahre
<koiu> jojo die zeit vergeht
<xubuntu594> quit
<mat619> 'n Abend! Potentiell blöde Frage: Kann ich gefahrlos während einer größeren apt-get install Orgie den Runlevel von 5 auf 3 reduzieren?
<jokrebel> mat619: Während das läuft? Warum willst/musst Du das?
<mat619> Ach, ich hab testhalber gerade meinem Pentium II Laptop angeschafft die TDE zu installieren und zuvor verpennt, dass ich ja auf tty7 noch den X Server laufen habe. Bei 192 MB RAM wär's cleverer gewesen vorher auf runlevel 3 runterzugehen :)
<ppq> beende doch manuell die grafische oberfläche
<ppq> sudo stop lightdm
<ppq> oder was auch immer du für einen DM verwendest
<jokrebel> mat619: Pentium2 oha! Aber vielleicht besser nur X beenden?
<apollo13> x beenden ist keine gute idee
<mat619> ppq: bingo, lightdm. sehr gute idee! wald vor lauter bäumen und so :D
<ppq> :)
<ppq> apollo13: wieso? wenn das apt im tty läuft ist das doch kein problem?
<mat619> apollo13: warum das? in meinem fall jedenfalls seh ich keinen grund warum nicht
<apollo13> ppq: tut es das?
<ppq> hab ich jetzt so verstanden
 * jokrebel auch
<mat619> apollo13: tut es - wie gesagt, hatte X auf tty7 komplett vergessen. war schon seit stunden auf tty2 und 3 unterwegs :P
<apollo13> axo
<jokrebel> mat619: Oder etwas nicht?
<mat619> normal switche ich auf runlevel 3 auf dem rechnenden backstein hier, wenn ich sowieso nur auf der konsole rumhampel. aber heut irgendwie vergessen
<mat619> Oha, TDE entfernt lubuntu-desktop und lubuntu-core? Was soll das denn O.o
<jokrebel> mat619: Was ist TDE denn?
<mat619> jokrebel: Trinity Desktop Environment. Dieser KDE3 Fork
<jokrebel> na wenn ich schon Fork höre ;-)
<mat619> Hatte den Dino hier mit ubuntu-minimal aufgesetzt und probier seitdem herum, was die beste DE für das alte Ding sein könnte
<jokrebel> mat619: KDE ist wohl kaum geeignet für nen Pentium2
<ppq> jokrebel: kde3 schon eher
<mat619> jokrebel: Du wirst lachen, aber das SuSE 9.3 mit KDE 3.4 kam im Leerlauf mit unter 70 MB RAM aus!
<mat619> jokrebel: Hab selbst doof geguckt. War doch effizienter, als ich's in Erinnerung hatte
<mat619> jokrebel: Hat an sich gut funktioniert, nur die uralte Susi war mir zuwider, die da noch auf der HDD von früher drauf war... drum jetzt 12.04 als Basis.
<jokrebel> …und ich werd immer ausgelacht mit meinen Pentium3 proof of concept ;-)
<mat619> Wo wir schon bei der alten Möhre waren, ich hab da immer noch ein Problem, dass ich mit 12.04 nicht in den Griff bekomme: Er fährt nicht sauber runter.
<mat619> Am Ende lande ich bei "System halted.", aber er schaltet nichts ab.
<jokrebel> mat619: Ja bei älteren Geräte kann sowas schon sein. Hängt wohl mit BIOS und AICP (oder so?) zusammen.
<jokrebel> mat619: siehe dafür http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#Rechner-schaltet-sich-nicht-ab ACPI wars übrigens
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mat619> jokrebel: hm, acpi_force hatte ich schon probiert, aber APM poweroff klingt interessant! guter hinweis, danke!
<jokrebel> acpi=force nicht mit Unterstrich
<mat619> mein ich ja :P
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Kann ich ohne Probleme libusb-1.0.18 auf mein Ubuntu 13.04 installieren?
<sdx23> Vielleicht. Was hast du vor?
<NTQ> Ich brauche nur eine neue Version für ein programm
<bekks> Tsching, 13.04 ist seit vorgestern nicht mehr supported. :)
<koiu> NTQ, normalerweise kein problem
<NTQ> bekks: Ich hab halt Angst, dass wenn ich jetzt upgrade auf 13.10, mein Cinnamon Desktop nicht mehr läuft. Ich wollte eigentlich auch auf ArchLinux umsteigen, aber ich hab's noch nicht geschafft meine Grafiktreiber zu installieren. Blödes Optimus. :D
<NTQ> Oder ich klone meine root-Partition mal und versuche das mit dem Upgrade. Da muss ich mir aber Zeit für nehmen
<bekks> NTQ: Mach halt ein Backup.
<NTQ> Momentan backupe ich nur /etc und /home. Ich krieg das schon hin. ;)
<NTQ> bekks: Welches Backuptool empfiehlst du eigentlich? Ich nutze aktuell LuckyBackup
<bekks> !backup
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bekks> Eines der Tools, die dort erwähnt werden - und am besten auf deinen Anwendungsfall passen.
<NTQ> bekks: Ja, den Artikel kenne ich schon länger. Ich dachte nur du könntest mir eins empfehlen. ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-30
<LupusE> g'morgen
<koiu> hallo
<koiu> und morgn
<koiu> kennt sich jemand mit dem ubuntu-installer aus?
<sdx23> koiu: Besser einfach die Frage stellen ;)
<koiu> ich hab eine custom distro mit remastersys gemacht
<koiu> da is ein User schon vorkonfiguriert
<koiu> d.h. der dialog zum erstellen eines Users im installer is nutzlos, da die sachen die man da eingibt, sowieso wieder verworfen werden
<koiu> und jez moecht ich wissen, wie man diesen dialog abschaltet
<k1l_> glaube nicht, dass es das als klickibunti gibt. da wirst du dich wohl in ubiquity einfummeln müssen
<k1l_> oder du guckst dir mal die automatic-oem-config davon an
<koiu> jo,  customizen kann mans ja, da hab ich mir gedacht es gibt vielleicht etwas einfaches dass man diesen dialog einfach abdreht. 
<k1l_> aber ein spinoff "distro" nennen, nur weil es ein wallbuntu ist, sehen die meisten eher skeptisch
<koiu> Oh ich arbeite schon 5+ jahre dran ;-)
<koiu> also da darf ich das langsam
<k1l_> koiu: das hat mit dauer nichts zu tun. 
<koiu> ?
<koiu> Na dann werd ich wohl im python code wuehlen
<LetoThe2nd> !away > fl_0|afk 
<kubine> fl_0|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<doev> wenn man nach dem übersetzen einer library ein "sudo make install" ausführt, dann wird diese library nach /usr/local/sonstwas gespeichert. Sonst wird das System nicht verhunzt und ich könnte die Files auch einfach wieder löschen?
<dadrc> Kommt auf das Makefile an
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du weisst welche files es denn *tatsächlich* sind - und du sicher bist, dass das make install target *wirklich* *nur* kopiert.... ja
<LetoThe2nd> nachdem i.A. weder noch zutrifft - faktisch: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen: checkinstall!
<doev> gibts denn da einen dry run?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: kommt auf das makefile an.
<dadrc> checkinstall benutzen, das passt für dich auf, was passiert.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: da kann buchstäblich *alles* drinstehen.
<doev> Ich würde halt gerne wieder deinstallieren können, fall notwendig.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: stichwort: packaging.
<doev> alternativ wäre es auch möglich, sogar besser, könnte ich die library aus dem installationsverzeichnis benutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: ansonsten kann du so viel deinstallieren, wie du dem ersteller des makefiles die macht über deinen rechner anvertraust (genau das tust du mit "sudo make install" nämlich)
<doev> dann probiere ich, ob ich die library nicht anders ins Projekt eingebunden bekommen.
<ma4rco> hi
<ma4rco> gnome-terminal --full-screen -e irssi ; weiß jemand wie ich zum beispiel desktop 3 des virtuelles desktops zuweise?
<dadrc> Das muss dein WM machen. Geht mit Window Matching in Compiz oder Devilspie, zB
<ma4rco> dadrc: konkretes beispiel? :)
<dadrc> ma4rco, welche Desktopumgebung, bzw. welchen Window Manager benutzt du denn?
<itu> hm, wie kann man die Symbole links auf dem desktop ändern?
<itu> (re)
<jokrebel_> itu: Per rechtsklick kannst Du zB. "aus dem Starter entfernen". Und man kann aus der Suche ganz oben Symbole einfach auch "hineinziehen"
<itu> hm
<itu> welche Suche?
<k1l_> dash
<itu> also ich will für Konsole ein anderes Symbol als fürs gnometerminal, weil ich die gleichzeitig benutze
<itu> geht das?
<itu> :/
<stevieh> du kannst eigene Starter anlegen.
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> und die dann auf das gewünschte Programm verlinken. Oder die Programmdatei suchen und dort per rechtsklick Eigenschaften mit Klick auf das Symbol dort ein anderes festlegen.
<itu> wo?
<sdx23> sagt dir "which gnome-terminal"
<itu> jo..
<itu> wo/was ist die   Übersichtstafel ("Anwendungen")   =
<itu> s/=/?/
<itu> ( früher war alles besser... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXbyqCy1Cbc )
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Icons ändern - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<jokrebel_> itu: Wo ist das Problem? Such in der Dash das Programm welches Du starten willst und zieh es auf den Desktop. Dann dort per rechtsklick - Eigenschaften. Dann auf das "falsche" Symbol klicken und ein anderes auswählen. Anschließend kannst Du das "neue" Symbol auch in die linke Startleiste ziehn
<k1l_> du kannst auch einfach gucken wo die symbole liegen und das geänderte symbol da austauschen
<k1l_> kann aber sein, dass es dann nach einem update wieder alt ist
<itu> es gibt keine rechtsklick - Eigenschaften ....
<itu> hm, auf den desktop
<itu> mom
<jokrebel_> ;-)
<itu> btw: gibts etwas wo ich sofort alle fenster versenken kann?
<itu> ok
<itu> in welchen verzeihnis könnte ich ein KDE-logo finden?
<jokrebel_> itu: /usr/share/   da dann /kde oder /pixmaps
<LupusE> ... /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/
<itu> ok, wenn ich glück hab, morgen. jetzt boote ich nicht neu 
<itu> wow, ich habs geschafft das zu laden  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Tweak 
<k1l_> na dann herzlichen glückwunsch, und zu den problemen die du damit fabrizierst bitte auch an die ubuntu tweaker wenden
<itu> hmpf
<itu> also man kann praktisch kaum noch was einstellen, muss sich mühsam wie immer eine tool dafür laden und dann soll das auch noch problematisch sein?    super
 * itu denkt erstmals seit langem ernsthaft darüber nach wieder mal eine andere distribution zu probieren
<k1l_> o_O
<k1l_> wurden dir nicht zig verschiedene lösungswege für dein "problem" genannt?
<itu> zig?
<jokrebel_> itu: Siehe diesbezüglich in Deinem Verlinkten Artikel auf den rot umrandeten Hinweis http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Tweak#Fremdpaket
<itu> einer, der höchstwahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren wird
<k1l> nur weil du veraltete youtube anleitungen und klickibunti haben willst ist ubuntu jetzt kacke? na das ist ja ne logik
<itu> "veraltete youtube anleitungen haben wollen" ist logischer quark
<k1l> *nutzt
<itu> tsja ein drittel von dem was man ganz normal braucht ist dann halt eine gefährliches fremdpaket
<itu> und dabei hab ich mich eben schon darüber gefreut dass sich das als " The official Ubuntu Tweak stable repository "  vorgestellt hat ...
<k1l> hast du denn mal in usr/share/applications das icon geändert?
<itu> ich habs es auf dem desktop liegend geändert (mit einen dass ich mir aus dem netz gefischt hab)
<itu> hm
<jokrebel_> itu: Was man wirklich braucht gibt es auch zu 99% aus den Ubuntu-eigenen-Quellen. Und ein bis 2 PPA-Pakete zu haben klappt meist problemlos. Wenn man natürlich meint, jedes PPA das nicht bei 3 aufm Baum sitzt haben zu müssen -> have fun ;-)
<itu> #in /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop  kann man icon=  ändern
<itu> PPA=?
<itu> in /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop  kann man icon=  ändern   .. aber wie?,  für welches verzeichnis gilt das?
<jokrebel_> Du hast Tweak noch nicht mal wenigstens aus dem PPA (ppa:tualatrix/ppa) installiert?
<itu> hm, doch?
<itu>  add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<jokrebel_> itu: Warum nutzt Du nicht einfach meinen vorgeschlagen (und von mir extra für Dich ausprobierten) Tipp?
<jokrebel_> itu: Wo ist das Problem? Such in der Dash das Programm welches Du starten willst und zieh es auf den Desktop. Dann dort per rechtsklick - Eigenschaften. Dann auf das "falsche" Symbol klicken und ein anderes auswählen. Anschließend kannst Du das "neue" Symbol auch in die linke Startleiste ziehn
<itu> welchen nochmal genau?
<itu> ja
<itu> äh
<itu> das hilft leider so nicht....
<jokrebel_> itu: Den von 17:13 und grad nochmal ;-)
<jokrebel_> weil?
<jokrebel_> Du willst in der linken Leiste einen Starter für ein Programm, aber mit nem anderen Icon als es standardmäßig hat - da geht genau das was ich schrieb. Definitiv
<itu> weil ich mir mit seehr viel Zeit ja schon das so hingebastelt hab dass mir  Konsole  mit verschiedenen Tab= versch. Profile, etc   beim booten automatisch geöffnet werden ....
<jokrebel_> itu: Ich werd das jetzt aber nicht für Dich in ein Video-Tutorial packen ;-)
<itu> also kommen wir da wohl nicht weiter...
<jokrebel_> itu: Du fragtest nach Auswechslung des Icons für ein Programm. Was bitte hat das damit zu tun was das Programm dann alles voreingestellt automatisch öffnet?
<jokrebel_> itu: BTW hab ich was ähnliches hier ;-) und nutze dann als zweit-Terminal das von XFCE (und wenn es mir wichtig wäre könnte ich auch das Icon abändern welches auf dem Desktop und in der Startleist ist)
<itu> die konsole , die ich jetzt mit dem neuen symbol vom desktop in die programmleiste gezogen hab macht sich dort zwar gut, aber die konsole die ich automatisch geöffent habe, hat eben immer noch das alte icon 
<k1l> neu eingeloggt?
<jokrebel_> wozu braucht man ein Icon wenn es eh automatisch geöffnet wird?
 * jokrebel_ glaubt ja an "aneinander vorbei reden"
<jokrebel_> itu: Zeig mal nen Screenshot damit man sich das erklärten kann was Du meinst.
<itu> icons braucht weil man irgendwie zwischen fenstern umschaltet, oder?
 * jokrebel_ versteht ja schon nicht mal die Sätze…
<itu> mom
 * jokrebel_ hat grad erfolgreich nochmal probiert. XTerm auf den Desktop -> rechtsklich - Eigenschaften -> Symbol in XChat-Symbol abegeändert -> in die linke Schnellstartleiste gezogen (auch dort dann das XChat-Icon welches mit Klick drauf aber das XTerm öffnet. Auch mit ALT-TAB erscheit das XChat-Symbol (obwohl es das nicht ist). Sollte genau das sein was itu will!
<itu> http://picpaste.de/ubuntu-icon-prob-1iYc51Hq.png
<itu> (draufklicken für volle grösse)
<jokrebel_> itu: Das mit "Konsole" betitelte auf dem Desktop ist das, was du auch liks in der Leiste sehn willst?
<jokrebel_> *links
<itu> es ist das was das mitllere automatisch ersetzen  soll, das mittlere terminal-icon ist das für die konsole
<k1l>  /usr/share/application .... ersetzen
<itu> das untere ist exakt das gleiche icon, aber es steht dort für gnometerminal (das ist das ausgangsproblem)
<jokrebel_> dann mach da nen Rechstklick drauf und entferne es aus dem Starter und beim anderen sagst Du dass Du es im Starter behalten willst. Eigentlich total einfach
<itu> k1l: also weiter bei  [18:28:51] 
<itu> jokrebel_: nein, weil dann ist mein sorgsam und mit mühen so eingestelltes Konsolefenster , mit den einzelnen Tabs , mit den verschiedenen Profilen..... weg 
 * jokrebel_ hat hier auch 2 verschiedene Konsolen im Starter und da das Icon abändern ist nur noch eine kleine weitere Änderung
<jokrebel_> itu: Wie hast Du das denn wo "sorgsam eingestellt"? Und dann änder halt einfach das "andere" Symbol…
<itu> ja, wo ..
<jokrebel_> +und was
<jokrebel_> *kopfschüttel*
<itu> mit viel zeitaufwand hab ich mir hier das gebastelt   https://etherpad.wikimedia.org/p/xd7EX1laA3 
<itu> aber wir kommen halt nicht weiter
<itu> vielleicht geben wir grad mal kurz auf
<itu> bis auf weiteres
<jokrebel_> Würde eher sagen Du solltest mal an Deinen Vorgehensweisen feilen ;-)
<itu> gibt btw. noch noch dutzende ander probleme ... :/
<jokrebel_> itu: Was soll das gebastel denn sein?
<itu> wie schon mehrfach angedeutet, öffnet mir das ein Konsolefenster, mit genau 22 tabs, davon ca. 5 verschiedene  profile(für hintergrundfarbe, startverzeichnis, etc)
<jokrebel_> itu: Und falls das ein Script welches ein Terminal startet um da dann TABs zu öffnen sein sollte. Und? 
<jokrebel_> Du willst jetzt ein anders Terminal (ohne das kaputt zu machen) welches über ein anderes Icon gestartet werden kann, oder?
<itu> nein, nur ein anderes symbol für genau dieses autogestartete, spezielle multitab-Konsolefenster in der linksleiste 
<stevieh> dann mach das doch?
<stevieh> ist doch nicht so schwer ;-)
<itu> ....
<stevieh> a) script machen b) desktop eintrag bauen c) diesen in die unity leiste.
<itu> stevieh: du bist noch nicht in der tiefe des problems angekommen...
<itu> aber lassen wir es einfach für heute
<jokrebel_> [und dann wie schon mehrfach geschrieben] …rechtsklick - Eigenschaften - aufs Icon klicken - neues Symbol wählen - gut
<jokrebel_> itu: Oder Du hast die Einfachheit der Lösung noch nicht verinnerlicht.
<itu> ich könnte ja zur abwechslung fragen wie ich das weather-applet wieder mal in die taskleiste bekomme ...
<k1l> itu: entweder redest du die ganze zeit um den heissen brei herum oder du hast selber nicht geblickt was du eigentlich möchtest. hier nochmal eine anleitung für einen userpsezifischen starter mit eigenem icon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Einbringen-ins-System
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> itu: Eine Iconänderung löscht niemalsnienicht ein angelegtes Script
<stevieh> na ok, aber wenn du mit einem script z.B. ein xterm startest, dann wird das auch in der unity leiste erscheinen, das wird sein problem sein.
<k1l> itu: my-weather-indicator nutzen, fertig
<stevieh> aber wenn man sonst keine probleme hat.
<jokrebel_> itu: Nicht neues Thema! Eines klären - dann das nächste
<itu> [19:16:17] <jokrebel_> itu: Eine Iconänderung löscht niemalsnienicht ein angelegtes Script   <- wer hätte sowas auch je bahauptet?
<k1l> stevieh: er will ja ein eigenes icon dafür haben. allerdings erzählt er scheinbar nur die hälfte was er da hat und machen will
<jokrebel_> itu: Du? [18:59] <itu> jokrebel_: nein, weil dann ist mein sorgsam und mit mühen so eingestelltes Konsolefenster , mit den einzelnen Tabs , mit den verschiedenen Profilen..... weg 
<itu> jokrebel_: hast du dir schonmal überlegt das bei mind. einem Drittel aller problemchen die lösungszeit stark gegen unendlich tendiert ;)
<k1l> jedenfalls habe ich nun mehrere lösungsvorschläge aufgezeigt und wen man die nicht nutzen will soll man auch nicht mehr fragen
<jokrebel_> itu: Bei Dir mit Sicherheit - aber das gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
<jokrebel_> itu: Und es ist definitiv überhaupt kein Problem dem Starter für ein eigenes Script irgendein Icon zuzuweisen.
<itu> @ [19:17:51] <jokrebel_>  ich seh nicht wo ich behauptet hätte dass da ein skript gelöscht würde ...
<itu> hmpf
<itu> ja, wahrscheinlich kann man ein skript mit einem icon in der linksleiste verknüpfen....
<jokrebel_> itu: Du schriebst, dass Du nicht das mühsam erarbeitete verlieren willst. Das wird durch eine Iconänderung nicht passieren.
<itu> aber nach dem es ein startskript ist, ist es gleich abgearbeitet. 
<itu> dann wird es entweder verschwinden
<jokrebel_> Äh - what?
<itu> oder wenn ich noch mal draufklicke staetet es den ganzen schlammasel nochmal (den ich aber nur einmal brauche...)
<itu> es wird aber nie nicht zum icon vom programm werden  ......
<jokrebel_> Du brauchst nur _einen_ neuen TAB?
<jokrebel_> Du redest wirr
<itu> sicher nicht
<itu> ich hab den crap ja nicht erfunden
<jokrebel_> itu: Und warum versteht dann keiner was Du meinst?
<itu> jokrebel_:  das muss nicht an mir liegen ...........
<itu> ich habs zumindest mehrfach genau erklärt
<itu>  ok, lassen wirs
<jokrebel_> itu: Und nur weil Du uns nicht verständlich erklären kannst um was es Dir eigentlich geht (mir ist es nach fast 3 Stunden anscheinend immer noch nicht vollständig klar!) musst Du es (was auch immer) nicht als crap bezeichnen.
<jokrebel_> und nochmal itu: Ich hab hier auch ein Icon welches mehrere Terminalgeschichten automatisch öffnet. Und ein weiteres Icon das "ein leeres Terminal" aufmacht.
<Ubuntunix> nabend, mein laptop zeigt mir mein wlan router nicht an obwohl ich mit diesem rechner, tablet und handy verbunden bin. es werden diverse netzwerke gelistet, nur meine router (Basis und Repeater) werden nicht angezeigt. habe den rechner und die router bereits neu gestertet, jedoch ohne erfolg.
<bekks> Warum ist das tragisch, wenn die Verbindung offensichtlich funktioniert?
<Ubuntunix> die verbindung funktioniert nur bei den geräten welche ich aber gerade nicht brauche.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu läuft auf dem Laptop?
<Ubuntunix> ich muss mit dem Laptop ins netz und das zeigt mir die router aber nicht an, nur die fremden 
<Ubuntunix> 12.04
<bekks> Ist das Wlan-Modul korrekt geladen?
<Ubuntunix> denke schon, es versucht sich ja mit den anderen netzen zu verbinden und fragt nach den zugangsdaten
<bekks> Prüf es besser mal nach.
<Ubuntunix> ok, muss ich eben googeln wie das geht
<Ubuntunix> ifconfig wlan0 = Fehler beim Auslesen der Schnittstelleninformation: Gerät nicht gefunden
<Ubuntunix> vor ca 6 stunden lief es noch
<bekks> ifconfig -a
<Ubuntunix> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417597/
<kubine> Title: W-Lan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und was ist in den sechs Stunden passier? "Nichts" ist die falsche Antwort.
<Ubuntunix> ausser der normalen arbeit nur updates installiert
<beaver74> Auch wenn es nicht üblich ist, würde ich einfach mal neu starten.
<Ubuntunix> hab ich zwar schon, mach ich aber gerne noch einmal. router/repeater und laptop
<beaver74> Ubuntunix: dann brauchst das nicht nochmal
<bekks> Ubuntunix: Wieviele Netzwerkschnittstellen hat dein Rechner?
<bekks> Ubuntunix: Und zeig bitte mal ein "lspci -k" und ein "lsusb" in einem Pastebin.
<Ubuntunix> zwei lan und integriertes wlan
<bekks> Dann ist das WLAN Modul wohl nicht geladen.
<bekks> Wobei... schwer zu sagen, ohne die obigen Informationen.
<Ubuntunix> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417602/
<kubine> Title: W-Lan-2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ubuntunix: Ich vermute, dein WLAN heisst eth2.
<beaver74> Ubuntunix: du hattest 2x lspci -k übertragen
<Ubuntunix> Sorry: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417607/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Kannst du auch nochmal "dmesg" nopasten?
<Ubuntunix> die ausgabe ist so lang, dass ich sie garnicht komplett im terminal einsehen kann
<Ubuntunix> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417612/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wie ich vermutet habe. eth2 ist dein WLAN.
<Ubuntunix> also auch keine idee wo es hier gerade hängt
<bekks> Ich darf mich mal zitieren:
<bekks> 0130 212523 < bekks> Wie ich vermutet habe. eth2 ist dein WLAN.
<bekks> Wenn du weiterhin nach wlan0 suchst, wirst Du nichts finden.
<Ubuntunix> ach so, ok
<Flash63> Ubuntunix: ping
<Ubuntunix> also mit dem w-lan stick vom pc funktioniert es auch mit dem laptop, da werden mir merkwürdiger weise auch weniger netzwerke angezeigt
<bekks> Ja, und immer noch ist eth2 dein WLAN, und nicht wlan0.
<Ubuntunix> verdammt, nu fängt auch mein desktop wlan an zu zicken, ist zwar verbunden, tauscht aber scheinbar keine daten aus. hier noch einmal ein ifconfig vom laptop: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417622/
<kubine> Title: ifconfig eth2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> huhu
<ubu_> ganz dumme frage, wie bekomme ich heraus welche version ich auf dem pc habe also 12.04.x, x = 1,2,3
<k1l> ubu_: lsb_release -a
<ubu_> da habe ich nichts gefunden, moment
<k1l> na dann pack es mal in einen  pastebin
<ubu_> okay
<ubu_> k1l: http://pastebin.com/g0FxDDqf
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a LSB Version: core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> und? ist doch recht eindeutig :)
<ubu_> also 12.04.4 hab ich niemals installiert
<k1l> ubu_: du weißt wofür die .4 steht?
<ubu_> nein
<k1l> das sind die point releases bei den LTS. quasi die servicepacks.
<k1l> und man kommt da automatisch hin, wenn man updates einfährt (was man ja regelmässig machen sollte)
<ubu_> also installier ich ne 12.04.1 hab ich nach kurzer zeit eine 12.04.4
<ubu_> wegen den updates
<ubu_> okay
<k1l> ja. stattdessen solltest du direkt die neuste installieren. so spart man sich updates
<ubu_> gibt es die 12.04.4 als iso direkt?
<k1l> ubu_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support?redirect=no#Point-Releases-Snapshots
<kubine> Title: Long Term Support › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> wunderbar, danke
<k1l> die 12.04.04 kommt als iso erst am 6.2.
<ubu_> wie bekomme ich heraus wenn ich eine cd habe welche version es ist, vergleich mit der mb größe?
<k1l> md5sum checken
<ppq> jo, und dateiname halt, da ists ja auch ersichtlich standardmäßig
<k1l> jo, stimmt. so banal hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht :)
<ubu_> okay kann ich md5 über das terminal auslesen oder welches programm bietet sich da an?
<k1l> wie heisst denn die iso?
<guntbert> ubu_: md5sum :-))
<ubu_> habs im moment nur auf der cd
<ubu_> guntbert: k, danke
<ppq> md5sum /dev/cdrom # oder /dev/dvd, /dev/sr0... - sollte gleich sein wie die md5sum der iso-datei
<ppq> oh, ne, das geht wohl nicht oO
<ubu_> media oder?
<ubu_> direkt aufs laufwerk wechseln?
<ppq> sonst boote halt die cd und führ da lsb_release -a aus
<ppq> wobei, installier einfach damit, eine neue cd runterzuladen ist eh mehr traffic als die updates um auf 12.04.4 zu kommen
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> hab ne md5 die steht aber in keiner liste
<bekks> In welchen "Listen" guckst du denn nach?
<ubu_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.0/MD5SUMS
<bekks> Dann hast du wohl eine neuere...
<bekks> Das ist die Liste der _old-releases_
<bekks> Hier gibts auch noch eine der aktuellen 12.04 md5sums: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/MD5SUMS
<ubu_> auch nicht dabei... hm
<bekks> Dann die nächste Version nehmen und dort nachgucken...
<ubu_> hab die cds gescannt
<ubu_> beide die gleiche md5
<ubu_> eines ist dann wohl schon fakt sind beides die gleichen versionen ;)
<ubu__> 57876b3740ee89e75c8fefc93a7ceee6
<ubu_> vllt findest du ja was
<bekks> Was auch Ich werde aber nicht suchen, das ist deine Aufgabe :)
<ubu_> nichts dabei wohl kaputt 
<bekks> Wo hast du überall geguckt?
<ubu_> bekks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A12.04_LTS
<kubine> Title: UbuntuHashes - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ubu_> gleich 2 cds unfassbar ;)
<bekks> Und was ist mit den Versionen 12.10, 13.04 und 13.10?
<bekks> Und wenn das ISO schon eine defekte md5 hatte, hast du das einfach munter kopiert.
<ubu__> das ist 100 % eine 12.04
<bekks> Dann hätten wir uns die ganze Sucherei auch schenken können.
<ubu__> höö? wieso dass denn?
<ubu__> das hatte ich von anfang gesagt wollte wissen welches service pack 
<ubu__> naja kein problem..
<bekks> Weil dann ein Blick in die aktuelle Liste für 12.04.3 gereicht hätte - und wenn die md5 dort nicht auftaucht, die Empfehlung "lad die aktuelle herunter" gelautet hätte. :)
<ubu__> oki
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/988994
<kubine> Title: Bug #988994 “Possibly incorrect md5sum on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit IS...” : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125412/md5-mismatch-on-my-12-04-iso-what-is-going-on  hier auch nochmal mit genauer erklärung
<kubine> Title: release management - MD5 mismatch on my 12.04 ISO, what is going on? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Muck> m
<Ubuntunix> @bekks : ich habe das Problem lokalisiert. mein integriertes w-lan modul scheint ein problem mit den letzten kanälen zu haben. ich hatte den kanal  (von 6 auf 13) gewechselt und das scheint mein laptop nicht zu packen
#ubuntu-de 2014-01-31
<akuusagi> hallo, wie kann ich mir anzeigen lassen welches init-system aktuell verwendet wird? (sysvinit, upstart, systemd
<LupusE> g'morgen
<xerror> hi all, mal eine grundsätzliche frage: Wenn ich bspwse eine bereits im kernel vorhandenes treibermodul wechseln will, muß ich dann bevor ich das neue modul kompilliere und aktiviere das alte irgendiwe deinstallieren ? oder reicht es aus es zu deaktivieren ?
<xerror> und noch einw Frage, frage2: wenn ich mittles eines sdkarten lesers sdkarten lesen und auch mit files beschreiben - sie aber nicht formatieren kann, ist das eher ein defekt des lesegerätes oder eine treiber sache ?
<LupusE> kommt auf den fehler an. anderen kartenleser testen? der treiber ist immer massstorage.
<LupusE> vielleicht hilft auch ein gesundes chkfs auf der karte?
<xerror> leider wird kein fehler angegeben. palimpsest hängt beim erstellen der neuen partition einfach in einer endlosschleife. der leser ist intern, im book.
<xerror> die karten konnte ich an einem anderen rechner mit ubuntu problemfrei formatieren etc
<LupusE> ein interner reader kann auch durch einen externen ersetzt werden um zu kontrollieren ob die karte einen an der marmel hat.
<xerror> die karten sind wie gesgat ok, das ist e sleide rnicht.
<LupusE> keine ahnung was palimpsest ist. was sagt denn mkfs?
<xerror> gute idee !
<xerror> palimpsest ist das ubuntu "disk" tool zum formatieren etc
<xerror> aber mkfs könnte eine brauchbare fehlermeldung ausgeben, stimmt.
<xerror> ansonsten noch ne idee zum wechseln/erneurn des treibers (moduls) ? aknn ich den einfach "drüber kompillieren"?
<LupusE> am besten gar nicth, wenn man keinen konkreten fehler hat, der nach changelog behoben ist.
<xerror> wieder n guter hinweis, danke
<LupusE> 'draufballern' ist der falsche ansatz um qualifiziert einen fehler zu eleminieren.
<xerror> ich scan das alles mal ab ty lupusE
<itu> oO( uh, ein wunder ist passiert, mein desktop hat das neue logo für das programm konsole übernommen... ) 
<k1l> itu: ...
<mnass> moin, weiß jemand ob das Ubuntu-logo geschützt ist - also der kreis mit den köpfen
<LetoThe2nd> mnass: http://design.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Design (at design.ubuntu.com)
<mnass> https://www.facebook.com/FamilienkircheMoislingGenin
<kubine> Title: Familienkirche Moisling-Genin (at www.facebook.com)
<mnass> das logo wird offenbar von einer kirche in lübeck genutzt
<ppq> uh, skandal!
<ppq> ...
<mnass> ich finds nur witzig
<doev> libboost-date-time-dev: Hängt ab von: libboost-date-time1.46-dev, aber es wird nicht installiert .... installiert ist aber, libboost-date-time1.48-dev ... ist das normal?
<geser>  hast du verschiedene Repositories gemischt?
<doev> nicht das ich wüßte
<geser> welche Ubuntu-Version?
<doev> 12.04
<k1l> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in einen pastebin bitte
<geser> ah, so wie es aussieht, gibt es in 12.04 boost 1.46 und boost 1.48, und boost 1.46 ist default
<geser> und du kannst nur eine Version der -dev Pakete installiert habe, also musst du libboost-date-time1.48-dev installieren, falls du libboost-date-time1.46-dev bzw. libboost-date-time-dev brauchst/willst
<doev> k1l, in dem  Verzeichnis ist nichts
<doev> ich habe die libs deinstalliert und jetzt geht es wieder
<doev> Ich habe gestern folgendes Paket installiert: libboost1.48-all-dev, kann es daran liegen?
<geser> ja
<doev> das hat mein system wohl auf 1.48 festgelegt
<dominik-w> Morgen
<dominik-w> Ich ahbe ein Problem: Meine settings in ubuntu 13 crashen gerade immer wenn ich sie öffne
<ombn> ich versuche gerade seit knapp 2 stunden meinen sound richtig ans laufen zu kriegen und wäre euch sehr hilfreich, wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet. folgendes problem: mein sound über die laptoplautsprecher funktioniert. sobald ich jedoch externe boxen anschließen möchte schaltet der sound nicht um. der chip ist: HDA Intel / HDA PantherPoint HDMI und der codec ist: CirrusLogic ID 4213.
<ombn> ich habe schon versucht der alsa-base.conf ein bestimmtes model zuzuordnen, doch in der datei HD-AudioModels.txt findet sich nicht das nötige model
<ombn> ich hab herausgefunden, dass auf meinem system alsa in der version 1.0.24 läuft und in der version 1.0.25 der notwendige treiber hinzugefügt worden ist. würde es - um meine frage abzukürzen - einen einfachen und schnellen weg geben auf die neueste alsa-version zu updaten? denn ich hab nur irgendetwas gelesen von "selber kompilieren", wozu ich nicht glaub, dass meine fähigkeiten ausreichen
<sdx23> ombn: welche Ubuntuversion hast du denn?
<doev> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.15-0ubuntu10.5_amd64.deb: Versuch, »/usr/include/bits« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket lstxxlib-dev 1.3.1-1 ist
<doev> ich finde allerdings das Paket lstxxlib-dev nicht
<sdx23> wie suchst du es denn?
<ivaldi> hm, wenn ich ubuntu auf nen arm rechner mit debootstrap installieren will, gebe ich "arm" als --arch an!? der befehl "arch" sagt armv7l - aber ich nehme an, es wird keine spiel fuer diesen cpu optimierte version geben!?
<kaimast> ivaldi: vermutlich armhf
<Gamoder> Hallo, gibt es einen Proxy, den man so einrichten kann, dass er a) Alles Cached und immer das ausliefert was er hat, wenn er was hat, außer man drückt im Firefox STRG+F5 und b) Bilder so ersetzt, dass sie erst geladen werden wenn man draufklickt?
<Gamoder> ausgenommen sollen Bilder im background usw. sein, die sollen immer geladen werden
<beaver74> Gamoder: squid lässt sich wunderbar als caching proxy einrichten.. das mit den Bildern lässt sich evtl. auch da einstellen, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen
<beaver74> mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aber ja
<doev> sdx23, synaptic
<sdx23> doev: was sagt dpkg -l | grep lstxxl
<doev> sdx23, NICHTS
<doev> ups
<sdx23> tja, dann dürfte ein solches Paket nicht installiert sein. 
<doev> schlecht, dann redet mein paketmanager unsinn
<doev> naja, was soll's, muss ja nur noch bis April halten.
<jokrebel> Wie schaffe ich es, dass micht ALT+Pfeil(links/rechts) bei nem irssi das in byobu läuft, wieder in den irssi-Channel-Windows weiter bewegt anstatt in den byobu TABs?
<jokrebel> (in nem virtuellen Terminal - gerne aber auch auf auf nem TTY)
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> wieder mal ein problem
<ubu_> hab ein lappy und ein desktop auf dem lappy hab ich ne ordnerfreigabe getätigt samba usw installiert aber ich komm nicht über den desktop auf den ordner drauf
<ubu_> der will ein passwort?
<ubu_> hmpf, soll ich zu gast wechseln?
<ubu_> Failed to add entry for user ubudesk.
<ubu_> hm
<ivaldi> glaub es ist armel (laut wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utilite), dennoch thx kaimast 
<kubine> Title: Utilite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ivaldi> hm, nur gibt es armel nicht fuer saucy
<kaimast> ivaldi: ja das kann sein wenn noch ein ubuntu 13.10 oder aelter benutzt
<kaimast> arm7 sollte eigentlich hardfloat koennen
<ivaldi> ah, also kann ich problemlos armhf verwenden!? danke!
<kaimast> weiss ich nicht weil ich den chip nicht kenne aber laut deinem link benutzt arch da ja auch armhf von daher wuerde ich es mal probieren
<ivaldi> nice, thx
<jokrebel> Warum klappt bei 13.10 das abdunkeln des Bildschirms beim automatischem Login, nicht aber aus dem Loginscreen. Da bleibt die Beleuchtung dann ständig an. 
<jokrebel> ist doof, weil der Rechner oft nur per ssh bedient wird und deshalb nicht stundenlang vor sich hin leuchten soll. Was kann ich tun?
<bekks> sudo service lightdm stop
<jokrebel> bekks: Nuja - Ich will ja deshalb nicht gleich auf die komplette GUI verzichten.
<ubu_> :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Da schalt ich dann lieber Autologin wieder ein und der Screensaver sperrt nach kurzer Zeit wieder. Weil dann wird auch abgedunkelt. 
<jokrebel> bekks: Blöde Lösung; aber funktioniert. Lightdm ganz abzuschalten kommt jedenfalls nicht in Frage. Andere vorschläge?
<bekks> jokrebel: lightdm abzuschalten und das Terminal abzuschalten ist die stromsparenste Methode. Du kannst es ja vor dem Rübergehen zu dem Rechner wieder anschalten.
<bekks> So mache ich das mit dem Rechner in meinem Arbeitszimmer auch. :)
<Laire> Hallo,
<Laire> ich habe versucht auf meinem Laptop Ubuntu zu installieren (neben Windows 7) macht aber Probleme weil ich wohl ein UEFI Bios habe. Jetzt ist für mich die Frage, da ich keine Probleme habe den Laptop komplett zu formatieren, geht das einfacher, wenn ich jetzt alles formatiere und dann erst ubuntu installiere und als zweites Windows?
<bekks> Ja.
<Laire> gut, also wie es zu alten dos zeiten galt: format c:
<dasjoe> Details siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laire> Es ist empfehlenswert Windows als erstes Betriebssystem zu installieren
<Laire> da bin ich wieder beim gleichen problem
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-01
<dasjoe> Boote die Windows-Installation im BIOS-Kompatibilitätsmodus? Ich kann das auf meinen UEFI-Kisten im Bootmenü auswählen. Bootmenü findest du meistens unter F9, oder F10, oder F12 oder so beim Boot. Sagt eigentlich jedes UEFI auch an, oder erlaubt manuellen Override im UEFI-Menü
<Laire> mein BIOS ist sehr spartanisch, sieht an sich auch aus wie ein "altes" BIOS, sind aber halt einige UEFI typische EInträge drin. Und das installieren hat auch nicht geklappt. Also Ubuntu hat bei der Installation nicht erkannt, das bereits Windows installiert ist.
<Laire> Aptio is AMI's next-generation BIOS firmware based on the UEFI Specifications
<Laire> aber override oder security boot finde ich nicht
<ubu_> Laire: 
<Laire> ja?
<ubu_> wollt nur schauen ob noch da bist bin dann nach tab auf enter gekommen, sry
<ubu_> lol, sry fail
<Laire> habe jetzt ne bios update eingespielt und habe scheinabr jetzt die sercuiry boot option, installiere gerade win 7 neu und gucke dann wie es weiter geht
<bekks> tab und enter liegen ja auch nebeneinander :P
<bekks> Laire: Dir ist schon klar, dass man secure boot auch abschalten kann?
<Laire> also ehrlich geasagt finde ich die x-verschiednene anleitungen zum thema UEFI etwas verwirrend, vor allem für neulinge
<bekks> Es gibt genau eine einzige Anleitung im ubuntuusers wiki
<Laire> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<bekks> !uefi
<kubine> Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kubine> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<bekks> Exakt.
<Laire> die auf 6 weiter verweist
<Laire> Zitat: "ausreichende Kenntnisse vom Bootloader GRUB 2 werden hierbei vorausgesetzt "
<bekks> "Artikel zum Thema" sind nicht "mach das so."
<bekks> Und abgesehen davon gehören die 6 verlinkten "Artikel" alle zu dem selben Artikel wie man an der URL sehen kann
<Laire> wenn man weiß das _ zu einem verweis auf einen Anker dient
<Laire> ne doch nicht
<Laire> sind doch einzelne einträge
<bekks> Sie gehören alle zum Thema "EFI" - und das ist wirklich kein Problem.
<Laire> Ich werds versuchen
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: EFI Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mmae> hi. ich habe ubuntu-gnome als alleiniges os auf meinem laptop installiert. aber nach der installation kann ich es nicht booten
<mmae> hier ist der output von boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852983/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<rhagu> hi, kann ich mit dnsmasq einen dns server neben meiner fritzbox betreiben, ohne dass ich den zweiten dns server in den clients eintragen muss? für pxe scheint das zu funktionieren, aber das verwendet glaube ich broadcasts um den server zu finden. Hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit?
<bekks> Ja, du kannst beliebig viele DNS Server paralllel betreiben. Nein, es gibt keine Lösung für das Problem welcher auf einen Broadcast dann zuerst antwortet.
<rhagu> für pxe gilt der broadcast, das weiß ich weil es ja bei mir hier funktioniert, bei meinen Win7 Clients steht als DNS Server immer der DHCP server mit drin, sucht der client dann überhaupt noch nach dns servern, wenn der eingetragene erreichbar ist?
<bekks> Ein Client sucht nie nach DNS server. Er nimmt den eingetragenen oder kriegt einen per DNS zugewiesen.
<rhagu> DNS weißt einen DNS-Server zu? Ist das nicht ein Catch 22?
<bekks> ...per DHCP.
<bekks> Was auch immer eine "Catch 22" sein mag.
<rhagu> naja, dann wird das wohl nichts mit der fritzbox, schade
<Bish> hallo! ich würde gern ein ubuntu-root auf einem raid1 + lvm installieren, wie stell ich das an ? bin kein linux neuling, nur der installer von ubuntu erscheint mir ziemlich steif, insbesondere wegen der grub installation etc
<bekks> Grub musst du sinnvollerweise auf ein RAID1 installieren, aber in die MBR beider Platten.
<Rochvellon> Bish: der installer vom server ist diesbezüglich flexibler, nachher kann dann immer noch der entsprechende desktop hinzu installiert werden. ob es mit dem grafischen installer der live-cd auch möglich ist, in ein schon vorher konfiguriertes raid zu installieren, kann ich nicht sagen.
<Bish> bekks ja, das habe ich tatsächlich mit gentoo ja schoneinmal gemacht, aber diesmal gehts um den server an meinem shk job, und die MÜSSEN ubuntu sein
<bekks> Und das ändert an der Technik WAS genau?
<Bish> Rochvellon cool, nene es geht um einen server
<Bish> bekks an der technik nichts.. aber wie verklicker ich ubuntu automatisch den grub auf beide platten zu knalle, wie bootet das ubuntu initrd ein root das auf einem lvm liegt
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<Bish> das beantwortet also deine frage
<Bish> also root auf lvm ist bei ubuntu keine gute idee?
<bekks> Du installierst "ganz normal" per Installer, und installierst anschliessend grub manuell in den MBR der zweiten Platte.
<bekks> Was hat root auf LVM mit deinem grub zu tun?
<Bish> der kernel muss ja zumindest wissen wo er das rootfs findet, in gentoo bastel ich mir das initramfs selbst
<Bish> oder kann das initrd von ubntu root=guid
<bekks> Ja, kann es.
<Bish> ah, super, dann mach ich das doch gleich mal
<Bish> bekks, ich bau den server gerade in einer vm, und wollte ihn dann morgen auf nem stick mit zur arbeit nehmen, siehst du da probleme, wenn ich die pv,vg,lv mit hand wiedererstelle?
<bekks> Nö.
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-02
<yannedis> hi.......
<xperia> hallo was muss ich bei postfix knfigurieren um diese problematische connection rate limit logs nicht mehr zu bekommen?
<xperia> postfix/anvil[7049]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp: XX.XX.XX.XX), postfix/anvil[7049]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp: XX.XX.XX.XX)
<xperia> ich habe folgende Zeilen in main.cf eingefügt aber gebracht hat es nichts! smtpd_error_sleep_time = 1s smtpd_soft_error_limit = 10 smtpd_hard_error_limit = 20 smtpd_client_connection_count_limit = 60 smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit = 120
<jokrebel_> xperia: Vielleicht falls hier niemand antwortet mal direkt in #postfix fragen
<xperia> jokrebel_: besten dank. bin schon dort am posten habe jedoch bis jetzt keine zufriedenstellende antwort bekommen.
<rref> Hallo, ich versuche aus der mail.log IDs zu extrahieren d.h. für die Zeile "Jan 31 12:30:16 h1888118 postfix/qmgr[3273]: 95CABD14D7D: from=" -> 95CABD14D7D; Hatte es mit egrep ":[:space:][:alnum:]:[:space:]from=" probiert gibt mir aber leider nicht das gewünschte herruas - hat jemand einen Tipp? Denke das es an Leerzeichen ([:space]) liegt - gibt das eine Alternative?
<bekks> Wie sieht eine komplette Zeile aus, und wie sieht dein gewünschtes Ergebnis aus?
<bekks> Und welches Problem steht dahinter?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu genau benutzt Du?
<rref> line:="Jan 30 11:34:20 h1888118 postfix/qmgr[3273]: E20B0D161FB: from=<abcd@eg.de>, size=6707, nrcpt=1 (queue active)" ; result="E20B0D161FB"
<bekks> Woher kommt das "line:=" am Anfang?
<rref> das habe ich nur hier zur Kennlichmachung der Linie eingesetzt
<bekks> Ah :)
<rref> Ubuntut Version: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS ; Will mit der Analyse ein E-Mail sende Problem analysieren :-)
<bekks> Und welches Problem...?
<rref> E-Mails die jemand von Server sendet werde an manche Empfäger ab und an nicht übertragen
<sdx23> sed 's/.*]: \(.*\): from.*/\1/'
<bekks> Woraus schliesst du das? Bekommt der Empfänger keine Mail (und hat seinen Spamfilter nicht im Griff), oder hast du in den Logs gesehen dass keine Mail versandt wird?
<rref> bekks: Benutzer hat es mir mitgeteilt :-)
<bekks> "Benutzer hat es mir mitgeteilt" - was hat er dir mitgeteilt? "Der andere hat meine Email nicht bekommen" oder "ich habe die Mailserverlogs geprüft, die Email wurde nicht versendet"?
<bekks> Ich frage deswegen, weil du zu 100% davon ausgehen kannst, dass Postfix entweder alle Mails verschickt (was nicht heisst dass sie auch angenommen werden) oder 100% allle Mails nicht verschickt (was idR ein Konfigurationsfehler ist).
<rref> bekks: das erste (Endbenutzer) :-)
<bekks> Gut, dann würde ich mal schauen, ob seine Email wirklich versendet wurde (in seinem MUA) und den Empfänger der Mail fragen, ob er/sie freundlicherweise mal seinen Spam-Ordner kontrollieren könnte.
<bekks> Und deine Mailserverlogs. ob Mails rejected wurden.
<dasjoe> Auch das kann tückisch sein, Thunderbird zB kopiert eine Mail erst nach dem erfolgten Versand in den "Gesendet"-Ordner, manchmal™ schlägt genau dieser Kopiervorgang fehl. Serverlogs spiegeln Tatsachen wider, Clients nicht unbedingt
<bekks> Wenn sich die Mail im MUA unter Entwürfe findet, hat der Nutzer sie nie versandt ;)
<dasjoe> Aber klar, wenn TB eine Mail in "Gesendet" kopiert kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Mail erfolgreich beim Server abgegeben wurde ;)
<rref> bekks: ok, danke!
<rref> sdx23: scheint zu funktionieren! :-)
<bekks> rref: Der Ansatz nach IDs zu suchen ist falsch, wie ich Dir gerade erklärt habe.
<sdx23> (warum er das will, kann ich auch nicht sehen)
<dasjoe> Topic-Nitpick: s/endet/endete/, oder 13.04 ganz raushauen. Auch wenn's noch Leute auf 13.04 gibt *tüdelü*
* sdx23 changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 13.10 ist da! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-October/000177.html - Support für 13.04 endete am 27.1.!
* sdx23 changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> gibs das auch mit kürzerer syntax:    sudo mysql --user=wordpress --password=PASSWORD wordpress < wordpress.sql
<SpeeFak> sudo mysql -u=wordpress -p=password ... geht nicht
<dasjoe> sudo mysql -uwordpress -ppassword ...
<SpeeFak> dasjoe, JAU !
<SpeeFak> syntax is aber auch leicht verwirrend
<SpeeFak> --user= warum dann nicht auch -u=....
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<TheBrayn> SpeeFak: warum führst du mysql als root aus?
<SpeeFak> gibt es da ekein konflicke beim ex oder importitern von datenbanken wenn ich die als user ausführe ?
<dasjoe> Eigentlich nicht, nein. Du gibst ja einen expliziten MySQL-User (keine Systemuser) an, in dessen Namen die Verbindung zu MySQL hergestellt wird
<Erzi> hi
<Erzi> Benutzt hier jemand von euch systemd unter ubuntu?
<jokrebel> Erzi: Stell besser eine konkrete Frage; das hat mehr Aussichten auf Antwort.
<Erzi> Wollte wissen wie problematisch die Installation / Nutzung ist.
<Erzi> Einfach apt-get install systemd und dann laeuft alles?
<Erzi> Wird dann upstart deinstalliert
<Erzi> und funktioniert dann das System 
<Erzi> Oder geht danach gar nix mehr.
<jokrebel> Erzi: Hier schon geschmökert? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<kubine> Title: systemd - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Erzi: Und auch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<kubine> Title: systemd - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> err
<jokrebel> Erzi: Und auch http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2012/09/22/systemd-das-init-system/
<kubine> Title: systemd – Das Init-System › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<Erzi> Noch nicht, aber werde das mal machen
<Erzi> danke jokrebel 
<Erzi> Sieht wohl so aus als wenn man besser die Haende davon laesst
<Erzi> Auch wenn es eigentlich besser laufen sollte als upstart und sysvinit
<jokrebel> Erzi: gerne
<Erzi> jokrebel: du nutzt?
<Erzi> upstart?
<jokrebel> sagen die, die es nutzen
<Erzi> Ich spreche ueber das was ich gerade darueber gelesen habe
<jokrebel> Erzi: Ich hab auch Distributionen mit systemd in Benutzung. Das gehört aber wenn dann nach nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<beaver74> Erzi: "Die gewünschte Reihenfolge innerhalb der Start- oder Stop-Sequenz wird durch eine Nummerierung nach dem "S" bzw. "K" im Linknamen festgelegt. So wird z.B. "S10irgendwas" vor "S20wasanderes" ausgeführt." aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste .. das mal versucht?
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Erzi> ja beaver74 das weiss ich schon. Aber wirkt sich leider nicht aus.
<Erzi> das ist bei sysvinit so
<Erzi> bei upstart ja nicht
<beaver74> ja, ok
<apollo13> Erzi: also in debian rennt systemd zumindest gut :)
<jokrebel> Irgendwas spammt mir alle Minute ""18:04 #ubuntu-de jokrebel  H   0  ~achim@unaffiliated/jokrebel achim"" in mein Statusfenster von irssi. Gibt es da nen "/window level -XXX" um das dort wegzubekommen?
<jokrebel> Glaub das hängt damit zusammen, wenn ein GUI-Client im irssi-proxy eingeloged ist.
<sdx23> nö, durch das Level wandert's nur woanders hin. Einfach ignorieren.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Dann lauf ich aber doch Gefahr, _wichtige_ Statusmeldungen wegen diesen Zeilen die jede Minute produziert werden, zu übersehn.
<mariuszdo> Hallo ihr alle ... ich habe soeben ein Notebook mit einer 12.04-er live-cd gestartet ... ich kann aber nicht auf die interne HDD des Notebooks zugreifen ... irgendeine Idee? 
<sdx23> jokrebel: Wenn das Ignore spezifisch genug ist nicht, nein.
<sdx23> mariuszdo: Wie äussert sich das? Was hast du versucht? Was steht in dmesg (pastebin)?
<mariuszdo> tja sdx23 ... 1) wenn man Windows normal von der Festplatte starten will dann kommt die Meldung "boot device not found" ... 2) wenn ich so tun will als ob ich Ubuntu installieren will dann sagt er beim Check dass er die benötigtet knapp 5 gb gefunden hat ... 
<mariuszdo> wo finde ich denn den Punkt mit der Festplatte bei "dmesg" ?
<mariuszdo> ich bin leider noch ein Neuling in all diesen Dingen
<mariuszdo> wie kann ich dir denn die Einträge von dmesg kopieren? ... denn es scheint als kann ich nicht alles markieren sdx23 
<TheInfinity> !pastebinit > mariuszdo 
<kubine> mariuszdo: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<sdx23> Das kommt auf dein Terminal an. Falls pastebinit vorhanden ist, kannst du es direkt mit "dmesg | pastebinit" hochladen.
<mariuszdo> ok ... langsam ... ich installier das mal und geb den Befehl ein :)
<mariuszdo> Paket kann nicht gefunden werden
<mariuszdo> ist das irgendwo "versteckt" ?
<sdx23> Nein. Hast du dich vertippt?
<mariuszdo> ich hab den Namen abkopiert zur Sicherheit :)
<mariuszdo> muss ich die Festplatte denn vielleicht extra irgendwie mounten oder so was?
<mariuszdo> und wie gesagt sdx23 ... ich bin derweil live unterwegs
<mariuszdo> 12-04-3 ... gibt es da vielleicht kein pastebinit?
<sdx23> Das kommt darauf an, was du tun willst. Aber dmesg würde zunächst wenigstens aussagen, ob sie erkannt wurde
<sdx23> Doch, gibt es. Mindestens seit lucid in den Quellen, in universe. Vllt. ist das im Livesystem nicht aktiviert.
<sdx23> sonst nimm " dmesg | grep ' sd ' -C 4" und kopier das in den pastebin.com, das ist nicht so viel
<mariuszdo> gibt es eine andere Moeglichkeit sdx23 ? ... dass ich die Eintraege von dmesg vielleicht in eine gedit-Datei schreibe?
<mariuszdo> fuer xterm ist das noch immer zu viel ... gab es da nicht ein anderes Terminal?
<sdx23> gnome-terminal
<mariuszdo> danke! ... manchmal denke ich nicht an das "einfachste" :D
<mariuszdo> phew ... 
<mariuszdo> scheint auch fuer dieses Terminal zu viel sein
<mariuszdo> aber ich zeig dir / euch mal was da steht
<mariuszdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6862580/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<mariuszdo> kannst du den Link sehen sdx23 ?
<sdx23> Ja. Aber deine Platte / Controller sieht kaputt aus.
<mariuszdo> die Festplatte / der Controller der Festplatte meinst du?
<mariuszdo> woran sieht man das?
<mariuszdo> in welcher/welchen Zeile/n ?
<sdx23> Praktisch alle von den Zeilen. Da sollten auch nicht ständig neue Meldungen auftauchen.
<mariuszdo> aaah ... verstehe
<sdx23> Du kannst SMART verwenden, um den genaueren Status der Platte auszulesen.
<sdx23> !SMART > mariuszdo 
<kubine> mariuszdo: Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<mariuszdo> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ... (hab den Artikel mal kurz ueberflogen) ... 
<mariuszdo> zuerst muss ich mal schau'n ob es verfuegbar ist ... 
<mariuszdo> sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda
<mariuszdo> und danach ... wenn es da ist ... 
<mariuszdo> sudo smartctl -t long
<mariuszdo> fuer einen ausfuehrlichen Test
<mariuszdo> und das ganze nur lokal ... bei der Paketkonfiguration ... oder sdx23 ?
<sdx23> ja. Vor dem langen Test kannst du aber erstmal "smartctl -a /dev/sda" machen, vermutlich sieht man da schon, ob man sie wegwerfen kann.
<sdx23> lokal? Wie meinst du? Wenn smartctl nicht verfügbar ist, "smartmontools" installieren.
<mariuszdo> ah ... also ist das nicht das selbe :) ... verstehe
<sdx23> Das Paket heisst "smartmontools", ein Programm daraus ist "smartctl"
<mariuszdo> verstehe
<mariuszdo> der letzte Befehl da ... 
<mariuszdo> smartctl -a /dev/sda 
<mariuszdo> gibt wieder zu viel aus
<mariuszdo> kann ich das Ergebnis in eine gedit-datei speichern um dir den Inhalt zu zeigen?
<sdx23> smartctl -a /dev/sda > smartdaten.txt
<sdx23> dann "gedit smartdaten.txt"
<Laire> hm, wenn ich bei der installation: Ubuntu neben windows 7 installiern ausführe, dann teilt er die partition auf der windows 7 ist, anstelle den freien speicherplatz zu benutzen...
<Laire> kann ich die installation irgendwo mit einem klick komplett rückgängig machen?
<sdx23> Nein.
<Laire> grml
<Laire> also das system nochmal komplett formatieren und alles wieder von vorne aufsetzen
<beaver74> Laire: die Installation wurde durchgezogen, die Festplatten partitioniert und formatiert?
<sdx23> Wieso? Du kannst mit gparted die Partitionen verschieben und ihre Grösse ändern.
<rednet> eine gruppe heist 1000 wie ist das zu verstehen
<bekks> Wo genau siehst du das?
<mariuszdo> sdx23: ?
<mariuszdo> tut mir leid ... eins der Kinder hat das mobile Internet aus Versehen abgedreht :D
<mariuszdo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6862693/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<mariuszdo> hoffe du kannst auch diesen Link sehen
<rednet> in home ls
<mariuszdo> wie bitte rednet ? ... gilt das mir?
<bekks> rednet: ls zeigt nur mit dem Aufruf "ls" keine GRuppen an. Also welchen Befehl gibst du genau ein?
<mariuszdo> aaah ok ... das gilt dann nicht mir
<mariuszdo> sdx23: ... ich hoffe du bist noch da und fuehlst dich nicht veraeppelt oder so
<rednet> sudo groups   und dann cd /home  ls-l
<dasjoe> mariuszdo, deine Festplatte sagt relativ deutlich, dass sie nicht mehr in Ordnung ist bzw bald sterben wird
<mariuszdo> dasjoe: wo steht denn das?
<dasjoe> mariuszdo, 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   085   085   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       2912 (0, 360)
<bekks> rednet: dann zeig uns doch mal ein "grep 1000 /etc/groups"
<mariuszdo> okaaay ... danke fuer diese Info dasjoe 
<dasjoe> mariuszdo, das heißt, dass sie in ihrem Leben 2912 Sektoren aufgrund von Fehlern als defekt markiert und die Daten an ein andere Stelle geschrieben hat
<mariuszdo> verstehe
<dasjoe> mariuszdo, auch die Testergebnisse weiter unten: # 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%      1206         0
<bekks> mariuszdo: Tausch die Platte aus, sie wird bald sterben.
<mariuszdo> ich hab' es weitergeleitet 
<mariuszdo> vielen herzlichen dank fuer eure Hilfe
<mariuszdo> das "witzige" ist ... der Computer bzw die Festplatte ist nicht mal zwei Jahre alt
<bekks> Das Alter eine Festplatte sagt nichts über ihren Zustand aus.
<mariuszdo> irgendeine Idee wie so ein Fehler zu Stande kommt?
<mariuszdo> ich hab meinem Kollegen eben erzaehlt was ihr mir gesagt habt
<rednet> will nicht findert er nicht
<bekks> rednet: "will nicht" "findet er nicht" bedeutet was genau?
<bekks> mariuszdo: Wie sterben elektonische Geräte?
<rednet> grep: /etc/groups: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> rednet: grep 1000 /etc/group
<dasjoe> mariuszdo, Rechner ausschalten ohne runterzufahren. Rechner im Betrieb schütteln. Irgendwas, was den Kopf auf die Platte stürzen lässt
<mariuszdo> verstehe ... habe ihm auch das mitgeteilt
<rednet> da kommt dann nix
<bekks> rednet: Dann gibt es auch keine Gruppe die so heisst oder die GID 1000 hat. Dann hast du allerdings auch kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> rednet: Welches OS hast du?
<rednet> 12.04
<bekks> Garantiert nicht.
<bekks> Das hat als Standardgruppe des ersten Users die GID 1000, die bei Dir nicht existiert.
<rednet> drwxr-xr-x 47 1000 1000 4096 Mai 22  2013 jueregen
<Laire> beaver74: ja
<dasjoe> Zweiten User angelegt, Standarduser (und somit zugehörige Gruppe) gelöscht, zweitem User das selbe Homeverzeichnis zugewiesen?
<Laire> sdx23: über die live cd?
<beaver74> Laire: Du musste das künftig unbedingt kontrollieren, insbesondere wenn man die automatische Aufteilung wählt.
<bekks> rednet: Das Verzeichnis hat die UID/GID 1000, die es gab, als das Verzeichnis angelegt wurde - und die es jetzt nicht mehr gibt.
<Laire> ich hatte gedacht, das noch ne auswahl kommt, wo ich die parttion auswählen kann
<Laire> aber die kam nicht
<rednet> warum kann ich das  aufrufen ?
<Laire> wenn ich jetzt einfach über windows den bereich den sich ubuntu geschnappt habe formatier und neu zuweise, dann bleibt trotzdem der bootloader eintrag oder?
<bekks> rednet: Wieso kannst du was aufrufen?
<rednet> red@net:/home$ ls -l
<rednet> dann kommt halt drwxr-xr-x 47 1000 1000 4096 Mai 22  2013 jueregen
<bekks> rednet: Wieso solltest du kein ls -l benutzen können?
<rednet> kann ich den jueregen löschen
<bekks> rednet: Wissen wir nicht. Das ist einer deiner User.
<rednet> ja ok
<mariuszdo> nun denn ... danke nochmals ... vielleicht muss ich etwas spaeter wieder herschau'n
<mariuszdo> machts gut
<rednet> Uid Gid 1000 user juergen wie löscht mann 
<rednet> das
<bekks> Wie löscht man was?
<rednet> den ganzen user 
<bekks> Den User? Die GID? Das Verzeichnis? Willst du das ggf. nur ändern in existierende UID/GID?
<rednet> allse
<rednet> alles
<bekks> Weder den User noch die Gruppe gibt es, wie ich Dir vorhin erklärt habe.
<bekks> Das Verzeichnis löscht man mit rm.
<hello8Second> hallo. wenn ich dieses image "Ubuntu 13.10 "Saucy Salamander" Minimal CD" für eine Minimalinstallation verwende, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Version von alsa-base darin enthalten sein wird? Grüße.
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.com kann dir das sagen.
<bekks> 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4 wird es sein.
<hello8Second> danke bekks, gleich mal nachschaun
<hello8Second> jop, hast recht. es ist: 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4 ;)
<passt> ich habe die datei /etc/hostname bearbeitet und seitdem lässt sich  service hostname nicht mehr starten
<passt> allerdings steht in hostname nichts geheimnisvolles drin:
<passt> rechner
<passt> rechner.domain.intern
<passt> ich verwende ubuntu 12.04
<jokrebel> passt: Hast Du denn auch die hosts entsprechend (und beide korrekt) geändert?
<bekks> Wieso hast du denn zwei Einträge da drin?
<jokrebel> bekks: Weil er sie editiert hat ;-)
<passt> 127.0.0.1       localhost.local localhost
<bekks> :P
<passt> 127.0.1.1       rechner.local  rechner
<passt> 192.168.100.100 rechner.domain.intern   rechner
<passt> das ist meine hosts
<bekks> Die sieht sehr kaputt aus.
<bekks> "rechner" wird zu zwei IPs aufgelöst.
<bekks> 127.0.0.1 localhost.local localhost
<bekks> 192.168.100.100 rechner.domain.intern rechner.local rechner
<bekks> So sähe sie korrekt aus.
<bekks> Und in die hostname gehört genau ein Eintrag, ohne FQDN.
<passt> ok, ich probiere mal aus
<passt> es mal aus
<passt> hm, klappt immer noch nicht
<bekks> Definiere "klappt nicht".
<passt> hostname stop/waiting ist das resultat
<bekks> Ja, passt doch.
<bekks> Was soll deiner Meinung nach denn die Ausgabe sein?
<jokrebel> passt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername kennst Du genau?
<kubine> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und wie sieht deine /etc/hosts, /etc/hostname nun aus?
<passt> ich hätte hostname start/running erwartet
<passt> hosts:
<passt> 127.0.0.1	localhost.local	localhost
<passt> 192.168.100.100	rechner.domain.intern	rechner
<bekks> PAstebin.
<bekks> Nicht diesen Channel.
<jokrebel> also bei mir steht da wesentlich weniger. Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername#Terminal
<kubine> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt>  die datei /etc/hostname habe ich jetzt auch auf die ein Zeile reduziert:
<passt> rechner
<passt> der dienst hostname startet aber weiterhin nicht
<jokrebel> passt: Wie sieht denn die hosts jetzt aus (NOpasteService nutzen bitte)
<passt> [paste:417647:hosts]
<jokrebel> fail
<passt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417647/
<kubine> Title: hosts › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> btw es ist ein frisch installiertes 12.04
<jokrebel> passt: Warum hast Du da 192.168... drin? bei mir steht da (wie im 2ten grauen Kasten unterhalb von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechnername#Terminal) genau 2 Zeilen jeweils beginnend mit 127.... nichts mit 192.... . Nutzt Du feste IP?
<kubine> Title: Rechnername › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> !niemals > passt
<kubine> passt: NIEMALS !
<passt> ja, der rechner hat eine statische ip bekommen.
<passt> das ist bis jetzt auch das einzige, was nach der neu installation kkonfiguriert worden ist.
<jokrebel> passt: Warum? Und warum nicht wenigstens über den Networkmanager?
<passt> weil ich kein fenstermaanger installiert habe
<jokrebel> und weshalb überhaupt? Kann Dein Router kein DHCP?
<passt> der rechner soll als server arbeiten und deshalb eine fest ip bekommen
<bekks> Und warum fummelst du an der /etc/hostname herum?
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Das muss man bei keinem Server jemals tun, es sei denn man möchte nachträglich den Namen ändern, WENN der Rechner multihomed ist.
<bekks> passt: Zeig doch mal ein lsb_release und ein cat /etc/issue von dem Rechner.
<jokrebel> passt: Teil Doch einfach Deinem Router mit, dass er dem Server immer die selbe IP gibt.
<bekks> Server sollten keine DHCP Adressen haben.
<bekks> Fällt der DHCP Server aus, ist der Server auch tot. Extrem unschöne Situation.
<jokrebel> wenns denn alles getrennte Geräte sind. Ich ging jetzt erstmal von nem Router mit DHCP-Funktion aus.
<bekks> Auch dann ist das sehr unschön, dass der Server unerreichbar ist, nur weil der Router am Teller dreht.
 * jokrebel hat das noch nie erlebt, dass ein Hardwarerouter DHCP-Probleme hat, ansonsten aber noch einwandfrei läuft ;-)
<bekks> Ja, dann ist der halt ganz tot, und? Dann ist der Server wegen eines lausigen Routers komplett unrreichbar. Das ist der springende Punkt.
<bekks> GEnau deswegen gibt man Servern feste IP Adressen. :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn der Server hinter _einem_ Router hängt ist der DHCP-Ausfall erstmal das geringste Problem. Und fragen wir doch einfach mal passt wie "groß" sein Netzwerk ist, oder ob ich richtig vermute.
<bekks> Die Anzahl der Router ist irrelevant, ebenso wie die Größe des Netzwerks.
<bekks> Es geht um das Problem, dass der Ausfall des Server ein mit einfachsten Mitteln (statische IP) vermeidbarer single point of failure ist.
<passt> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417652/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> der Paste von lsb_release -a ist unvollständig und Dein 12.04 sollte IMHO eigentlich Stand .4 haben.
<bekks> Ich fragte ja auch nach lsb_release, nicht nach lsb_release -a wie ich feststellen musste :)
<passt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417657/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel>  : passt: . Gib bitte folgenden Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417662/
<kubine> Title: apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dasjoe> <bekks> Und in die hostname gehört genau ein Eintrag, ohne FQDN. ← Normalerweise ja, FQDN drin macht aber auch nichts kaputt: http://docs.ganeti.org/ganeti/current/html/install.html#hostname-issues
<kubine> Title: Ganeti installation tutorial Ganeti 2.9.3 documentation (at docs.ganeti.org)
<passt> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417667/
<kubine> Title: apt-get dist-upgrade -s › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dasjoe: der FQDN geht nur am Sinn und Zweck der /etc/hostname vorbei :)
<dasjoe> bekks, "Historically this file was supposed to only contain the hostname and not the full  canonical  FQDN.", heute ist's mehr oder weniger egal ;) Ich kenn's nur von Ganeti, das streikt wenn es da nicht den FQDN auslesen kann
<dasjoe> Aber Ganeti ist eh… merkwürdig
<jokrebel> passt: Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal Dein System auf aktuellen Stand bringen.
<passt> hm, das system ist jetzt aktualisiert
<jokrebel> passt: Dann hast Du jetzt 12.04.4?
<passt> könnte es sein, dass ich evtl umsonst ein fass aufgemacht habe und service hostname gar nicht als start/running angezeigt sein muss
<passt> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> passt: Wäre möglich, ja. 
<jokrebel> und das hatte bekks glaub ich auch ähnlich erwähnt…
<passt> ok, danke für die hilfe soweit
<yannedis> hi
<salamander_> Bei mir wurde im Lauf des Abends eine Datei namens startxfce4.log im Ordner .cache/upstart/ angelegt, die die ganze Festplatte füllt. Ist Xfce dafür selbst verantwortlich? Kann man die Datei einfach löschen oder könnte es Schwierigkeiten beim nächsten Start geben?
<xzise> Hi, ich habe gerade ein Problem mit meinem Screensaver: Ich sehe nur einen Textcursor oben links und den Mauszeiger aber sonst ist alles schwarz :/
<xzise> Ah hmmm ich konnte mit "sudo killall gnome-screensaver" ihn beenden :/
<salamander_> Hab es gemacht, Platz wieder verfügbar. Ich hoffe, ich kann das System morgen normal starten.
<Laire>  Dieser UEFI Bios Mist bringt mich noch um den verstand
<MasterOfDisaster> Ruhig Blut :-). Setz dich, nimm nen Keks und heul dich aus.
<Laire> also ich habe jetzt die artikel auf ubuntuusers, die sich mit efi beschäftigen durch, die eine hälfte hat nicht funktioniert, die andere hälfte verstehe ich nicht
<Laire> Habe die Live Version auf einen Stick
<Laire> beim booten gehe ich in das Boot Menue und starte den stick im UEFI Modus
<Laire> wähle install ubuntu aus
<Laire> (mom ich vollzeihe das ganze gerade nochmal gleichzeitig)
<Laire> habe die ganz normale installations routine
<Laire> gehe auf die angepasste installation
<Laire> so jetzt erstelle ich mir im freien speicherplatz die verschiednen partitionen
<Laire> so hier 1. Frage, Primär oder logisch wählen?
<Laire> ich habe eine Festplatte, auf der ist bisher sda1 und sda2 (Windows)
<Laire> der rest ist freier speicherplatz
<MasterOfDisaster> machst das übers menü, oder über die Konsole?
<Laire> über das menue
<nubcake> sda1 dürfte der von windows (7?) reservierte speicherplatz ~100mb sein, seh ich das richtig?
<Laire> ja
<Laire> sda2 ist windows selber
<nubcake> und sda2 demnach c:\ unter windows
<Laire> jupp
<Laire> windows hat 100 GB zur verfügung und ich habe noch 200 gb freier speicher, der nicht zugteilt ist
<MasterOfDisaster> Laire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kubine> Title: UEFI - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Laire> ja das habe ich schon dreimal durch
<MasterOfDisaster> Laire: da steht was von 'nur 1 EFI Partition'
<Laire> ah da steht ich muss eine efi partition erstellen
<Laire> würde es ja gerne automatisch machen lassen, aber das hat jetzt bei 2 versuchen nicht geklappt
<MasterOfDisaster> weiss der Teufel was Windows da schon gemacht hat und ob du dir da mit einer 2. in den Fuss schiesst.
<Laire> es exestiert ja noch keine efi partition
<Laire> hm warum kann ich bei der partition erstellen kein root einbinden
<Laire> ah da ist es
<Laire> so jetzt habe ich mal ne efi partition ertellt, mal gucken ob es jetzt klappt
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-26
<walter_> hallo moin moin bin hier zum ersten mal obwohl ich schon jahrelang ubuntu  habe seit ca 2 jahren nur ubuntu
<k1l> hi walter_ . hier gibts ubuntu support. zum quatschen haben wir den #ubuntu-de-offtopic kanal :)
<walter_> ich habe so ein microskop mit cam von aldi das krieg ich einfach nicht installiert hat jemand eine ahnung kann mir helfen ?
<walter_> ok danke icch lasse mich gern belehren  aber eigentlich bin ich hier um hilfe zu erhalten
<k1l> steck das mal an und dann zeig die ausgaben von "lsusb" in einem paste service.
<k1l> !paste > walter_ 
<kubine> walter_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<walter_> ok
<walter_> paste service ?
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ zB
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<walter_> ok versuche ich danke !
<dadrc> 3?
<dadrc> Wieso geht der jetzt? o0
<hans_> Ich brauch eure Hilfe
<jokrebel> Guten Abend hans_ - schieß los
<hans_> Ich habe mir einen bluetooth adapter besorgt, aber ich krieg ihn nicht zum Laufen. Ich will ihn mit einer bluetooth tastatur und meinem Handy verbinden
<jokrebel> hans_: Was ist das für ein Adapter? USB-Stick?
<hans_> ja usb, sppedlink vias bluetooth usb adapter
<hans_> speedlink
<jokrebel> hans_: Zeig mal die die Ausgabe von lsusb in einem NoPaste-Service bitte.
<jokrebel> !pasten > hans_ 
<kubine> hans_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hans_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421218/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> also laut Zeile 2 wird er erkannt.
<hans_> Ok, aber wie wenn ich bei >EInstellungen nach Geräten in den Nähe suche findet er nichts
<jokrebel> bei welchen Einstellungen?
<hans_> na mein kann doch bei Ubuntu unter "alle Einstellungen" auch bluetooth anklicken
<hans_> systemeinstellungen meine ich
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<hans_> 14.04
<jokrebel> hans_: Vielleicht trifft das für Dich https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1314621
<kubine> Title: Bug #1314621 “0a12:0001 [Lenovo G580] Bluetooth Dongle (Cambridg...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<hans_> Ich muss einen andere Kernel installieren? Oo
<jokrebel> klär erstmal genauer, ob das so auch auf Dich zutrifft. Ist Dein System aktuell? Was sagt "uname -a"?
<hans_> Linux hans 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> ok das wär der aktuelle
<hans_> naja der typ bei media=saturn meinte ich kann's zurückbringen, wenns nicht funzt
<jokrebel> häng Dich am besten da gleich mit dran. Je mehr sagen "betrifft mich auch" desto höher die Warscheinlichkeit eines baldigen Fixes.
<jokrebel> !hcl > hans_ 
<kubine> hans_: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<hans_> oh danke, hätte ich mal vorher machen soll
<jokrebel> Schau da am besten ob Du nicht einen findest der Out-of-the-box funktioniert, wenn Du schon die Möglichkeit hast ihn zurückzugeben.,
<codebold> hallo. ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass auf meinem ubuntu test-server (Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS) keine syslog datei (/var/log/syslog) zu finden ist. auch ein "find" kann kein syslog an einem anderen ort finden. mein log verzeichnis enthält auch kein "auth" log...
<codebold> meine 50-default.conf schaut für mich normal aus - ich habe zumindest nichts daran geändert... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421223/
<kubine> Title: /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> codebold: Zeig mal ein "ls /var/log* -al"
<codebold> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421228/
<kubine> Title: ls /var/log* -al › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> das sind allerdings wirklich sehr wenige. In den Unterverzeichnissen ist auch nichts zu finden?
<codebold> jokrebel: nein, leider nicht...
<codebold> jokrebel: der daemon läuft auch: rsyslog start/running, process 696 
<jokrebel> codebold: Schau mal ob das für Dein System passt und ob da vielleicht ein Workaround drin steht. Hab grad nur wenig Zeit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1291341 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1291341 “tahr /var/log/syslog missing” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<codebold> jokrebel: Danke! Ich schau mal...
<smeexs> hallo , ich hab mir grad ubuntu 14.04.1 installiert auf einem kleinen thinkpad , jetzt möchte ich noch zwei apps installieren (all video downloader , youtube 2 mp3)
<smeexs> obwohl gratis muss man die "kaufen" , ich hab auch einen neuen account erstellt aber jedesmal wenn ich auf kaufen geh kommt "bad request"
<smeexs> ok , isn aktueller bug les ich grad
<codebold> exit
<xreal> Hasst mich dafür, aber Ubuntu ist ebenso betroffen (habe es geprüft). Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit mir dort zu helfen. Muss leider los.  https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=153553
<martin87> einen schönen guten abend könnte mir vllt jemand helfen meine gafikkarte zu istallieren ??
<k1l_> welche graka denn?
<martin87> habe leider eine nvidia 540m mit optimus 
<k1l_> und welches ubuntu genau?
<bienemaja01> join luchs
<martin87> ubuntu mate 14.04
<k1l_> martin87: 14.04 installiert oder von vorher aktualisiert?
<martin87> ne direkt istall 
<martin87> install 
<martin87> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<kubine> Title: Install NVIDIA GeForce driver in Ubuntu 14.04 / 12.04 PPA (at www.howopensource.com)
<k1l_> schon was gemacht in sachen videodriver?
<martin87> kann ich das so machen ??
<k1l_> nein.
<martin87> nein habe noch nichts in richtung treiber selber gemacht
<k1l_> das sind meistens einfach automatiisiert generierte howtos um klicks von google zu bekommen.
<martin87> ach so ok
<k1l_> martin87: ok, dann geh mal zu "systemeinstellungen -> software und aktualisierung" dann der letzte tab, dort kannst du den nvidia-331-updates installieren.
<martin87> welchen davon ?? ^^
<martin87> habe einen quelloffenenund einen proprietär
<k1l_> nvidia-331-updates
<k1l_> da müsste in klammern dahinter stehen
<k1l_> wenn du dir nicht sicher bist können wir das auch im terminal machen. so ist das nur für einsteiger besser nachzuvollziehen mit der GUI :)
<martin87> ne da steht dahinter nur in klammern quelloffen und proprietär und installiert ist der x.org-x-server von Nouveau
<k1l_> ja du hast da gerade den freien treiber. wir wollen aber den prop. nvidia treiber.
<martin87> ok
<k1l_> da muss irgendwo stehen welcher das ist"nvidia-331-updates" wenn du das nicht findest dann macht das alles zu und wir machen das auf einem anderen weg
<martin87> ja habe ich 
<martin87> sollte mal die augen auf machen ^^
<martin87> installiere ihn ebent 
<k1l_> auf ok klicken (oder so) und dann installieren lassen.
<k1l_> danach musste einmal nen reboot machen. dann sollte alles fluppen
<martin87> ok melde mich nach dem restart wieder 
<martin87> so wieder da 
<martin87> also ich sehe das die schriften alle kleiner geworden sind 
<martin87> we prüfe ich jetzt ob der treiber rund läuft ??
<nagetier> martin87, du kannst in /var/log/Xorg.0.log nachsehen, dort sollte genau die installierte Version aufgeführt sein.. dir glxgears ansehen (sudo apt-get install mesa-utils), oder einfach mal ein anspruchsvolles Spiel installieren
<martin87> ok habe ich mal gemacht ist alles so weit gut aber wieso ruckelt mein bild ?? 
<martin87> und die fenster schlieren so komisch also ziehen nach 
<k1l_> martin87: guck mal in den nvidia-settings ob du da die karte auf die nvidia umstellen musst
<martin87> ok
<martin87> habe bei prime profiles geschaut die nvidia ist aktiviert
<martin87> mom switche mal auf die intel karte gucken was passiert
<anarkhos> servus
<martin87> irgendwie komisch habe es mit der intel gestartet war das gleiche dann wieder die nvidia aktiviert neustart jetzt geht da nichtsmehr jetzt musste ich extra auf erweiterte einstellungen und unter einem anderen kernel starten 
<anarkhos> nun...
<anarkhos> "nvidia_304 is now activated but not in use"... wohlo, sollte ich dann xorg.conf, öffnen und die "device"-section finden, um "default device" mit "nvidia_304" zu ersetzen  (d.h., einige zwischenräume nach "Identifier")?
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-27
<Martin___87> kann mir vllt jemand helfen wie kann ich eine linux distro wie zb ubuntu mate von meiner zweiten platte entefernen ohne die boot datei zu zerstören um windows auf der ersten partition normal weiter benutzen zu können 
<Rochvellon> Martin___87: du kannst bspw. mit den boardeigenen mitteln von windows die fraglichen partitionen löschen und mit der windows-installations-cd solltest du auch den master boot record wieder auf den windows-standard zurück setzen können
<Martin___87> ja danke so weit war ichauch schon das problem ist habe keine cd hatte das mal per usb stick versucht mit einem windwos 7 iso  dann kommt eine eingabekonsole kp wie das gehen soll
<Martin___87> weil habe mir die treiber bei ubuntu mate von meiner graka zerscossen irgendwie kp wie ich das wieder hinn bekommen soll
<Rochvellon> wenn du auf der konsole bist, einfach "bootrec.exe /fixmbr" (ohne "") eingeben? und zu den graka-treibern unter linux sollte ein deinstallation der treiber mit purge und eine neuinstallation abhilfe schaffen
<Rochvellon> :/
<bekks> Ubuntu Mate?
<bekks> Nicht eher "Mint"?
<Rochvellon> ^^
<Mo_1080> Moin
<Mo_1080> Folgendes Problem: Ich habe CUPS auf nem Raspian als Printserver laufen. Unter Windows funktioniert alles wunderbar, mit Ubuntu 14.04 hats auf dem letzten Laptop auch geklappt. Nur auf meinem aktuellen Laptop (Auch Ubuntu 14.04) kann ich den Drucker zwar ansprechen, bekomme aber endlos leere Seiten. Kann mir da jemand Helfen?
<dreamon> Hab hier ein 14.04.1 das auf einmal einfriert. Kein ALT+Druck+REISUB reagiert. Keine Mausbewegung nichts. Hab jetzt hardreset gemacht. im syslog.1 (hoffe das ist das richtige) konnte ich keine errors lesen.
<ppq> hardwareproblem, kann alles mögliche sein
<ppq> mal ausmachen, schalter am netzteil aus (oder wenn notebook: akku+stecker raus), power button 30 sek. gedrückt halten, wieder hochfahren
<ppq> ein memtest (mehrere stunden) kann natürlich auch nicht schaden
<dreamon> ppq, Super Idee (memtest). Sehe gerade das es im Bootmenu gar nicht mehr aufgeführt wird.. hmm
<ppq> live-cd nehmen
<dreamon> Ok, läuft.. ich lass ihn mal rennen. 
<bongleger> dreamon: schau dir am besten auch mal die s.m.a.r.t.-werte der festplatte an.
<dreamon> bongleger, Mach ich. Zur Zeit läuft der Memory Check mich wundert(da es ein Notebook ist) das der Lüfter läuft und auch noch heiß bläßt.Habe vorhin den Lüfter mit Druckluft gereinigt. Bei Speichertest sollte er doch nicht so heiß werden. Oder?
<bongleger> doch, das stresst u.U. ganz schoen
<bongleger> dass er dabei auf temperaturen kommt, ist normal
<bongleger> (beim reinigen mit druckluft den rotor festhalten, damit du durch einen dynamo-effekt nicht auch noch ordentlich spannung auf's board gibst;o)
<dreamon> bongleger, Du meinst der Lüfter induziert Spannung ins Gerät. Das hör ich zum ersten Mal. Ob ich da mehr als 5V zusammen bekomme? Habe darüber noch gar nie nachgedacht. 
<dreamon> Im ausgeschalteten Zustand.. hmm
<bongleger> naja, viel wird's nicht sein, aber wenig spannung ist schlechter als gar keine ;o)
<ppq> die spannung ist proportional zur geschwindigkeit, wenn der luftstrom hoch genug ist kommt da gut was zusammen
<bongleger> naja, das ist ein elektromotor mit dauermagnet und ankern.
<bongleger> eben
<ppq> wobei ich auf die art bisher nur lüfter kaputtbekommen habe, keine mainboards ^^
<bongleger> *g*
<bongleger> naja, es gibt ja manchmal den fall, dass man nicht weiss, warum die kiste auf einmal nicht mehr anspringt... da will ich nicht raetseln muessen, ob's mit einer vorhergehenden saeuberung zu tun hat
<dreamon> Habe bisher nie darauf geachtet, aber da ging noch nirgends was kaputt. Obwohl die Dinger sehr hoch gedreht haben.
<bongleger> tja, glueck ;o)
<dreamon> Glück hab ich nur selten. :)
<bongleger> aber egal, war ja nur ein tipp, wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst
<dreamon> Ne ne,  hab ich mir gemerkt und werde die Sache in Zukunft vorsichtiger angehen...
<bongleger> joah, aber am staub im luefter wird das einfrieren vermutlich nicht liegen ;o)
<dreamon> Als ich ihn das erste mal einschalte.. lief er lange bevor er eingefrohren ist. Dann nach 1Minute. Jetzt hab ich ausgeblasen und mache Speichertest, bisher rennt er noch.
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich verwende overlayfs für ein readonly system. Das funktioniert alles sehr gut, außer wenn ich was umstellen will. Dann mounte ich die Platte "rw" bearbeite die config und stelle auf "ro" zurück. Dann bekomme ich aber ein device is busy
<yogg> http://pastebin.com/fKGHxwCM
<kubine> Title: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 # do some stuff mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda1 - - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Mal probiert, vor dem zweiten Remount ein "sync" zu machen?
<yogg> "lsof" zeigt nichts an. Mit "fuser" bekomme ich infos, aber wiklich was anfangen kann ich damit nicht. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe greift pid "1" auf die platte zu. Den init process will/kann ich aber nicht killen
<yogg> ok nach dem "sync" gibt "fuser" auch nichts mehr aus. Das device ist aber immer noch busy
<dadrc> hmmhm.
<dadrc> yogg, probier mal `mount -no remount,ro /dev/sda1`
<yogg> dadrc: hilft leider auch nichts "/".
<yogg> "/" ist aber eigentlich auch rw. Die mtab kann er sicher schreiben. Auch wenn es letztendlich über overlayfs nur im ram landet
<dadrc> Dann hab ich spontan keine Idee mehr
<yogg> kk danke
<dadrc> Wird irgendwas laufen, das sich eine Datei offen hält
<dadrc> Normalerweise sollte `fuser -m -v /` das anzeigen, aber wenn da nur noch `init` drinsteht :/
<yogg> Verdammt ich habe vorher das "-m" bei fuser vergessen. Er zeigt immer noch was an. Ich habe das ding jetzt aber mal neu gestartet. Jetzt ist die Platte wieder "ro". Und trotzdem habe ich "mmap ed" files auf sda1. http://pastebin.com/ePHs9EPJ
<kubine> Title: fuser -v -m /dev/sda1 USER PID ACCESS COMMAND /de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<aasche>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.15.7-pclos1 i686 ** Distro: PCLinuxOS release 2015 (PCLinuxOS) for i586 ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz (GenuineIntel) @ 600MHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,5GiB, 51,5% free ** Disk: Total: 137,5GiB, 11,0% free ** VGA: 1002:4c66 ** Sound: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH41: ICH-MODEM - Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control ** Ethernet: 8086:101e ** 
<aasche> Uptime: 4d 2h 0m 3s **
<dadrc> äh, was?
<k1l> und auch noch mit dem falschn OS geoutet
<aasche> sorry - war als interner Test gedacht :(
<ppq> gleich zwei fettnäpfchen mitgenommen, guter anfang :)
<Fuchs> nie mehr, nieeee mehr support, nie mehr, nie meeeehr support  *sing* 
<aasche> @Fuchs: dann ab mit Dir in die Berge :P
<leszek> hi
<leszek> wenn ich eine Konfiguration für eine bestimmte Grafikkarte, wie intel, in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ packe, wird diese dann immer genommen auch wenn eine andere Grafikkarte im Rechner steckt ? 
<kirsten> Hallo, ich möchte zukünftig meine Daten zukünftig zentral auf einem NAS-Speicher (ich dachte an das Synology DS414j) speichern. Ich habe mir das wie folgt gedacht: Mein Ubuntu-Desktoprechner speichert seine Daten dann nur noch auf dem NAS ab,  mit meinem Laptop speichere ich ebenfalls auf dem NAS ab. ABER: es gibt einige Ordner, die möchte ich synchron auf dem NAS und auf dem Laptop haben. Geht das? Bislang habe ich Desktoprech
<kirsten> synchronisiert. Muss ich jetzt zukünftig das NAS Laufwerk mit meinem Laptop mittels unison synchronisieren?
<kirsten> ach ja, einmal pro Woche will ich meine eterne USB Festplatte an das NAS anschließen, um die Daten zu sichern
<kirsten> ist das insgesamt eine gute Strategie, oder habe ich da irgendwelche Denkfehler drin?
<ppq> kirsten, installier lieber owncloud auf dem nas, dann hast du einen vernünftiges client programm zum synchronisieren auf dem desktop und dem laptop. was auf welchen client synchronisiert werden soll kannst du einstellen. das ist allerdings keine backup-lösung, man kann ja durchaus versehentlich was löschen, das ist dann auf allen geräten weg - daher noch zusätzliches backup auf dem nas
<ppq> was du vor hast, ist deutlich komplizierter
<ppq> so ists recht fix aufgesetzt, vorausgesetzt du nimmst ein vernünftiges NAS wo man ein eigenes OS installieren kann
<ppq> naja, nur meine meinung. gibt sehr viele arten, sowas zu lösen.
<kirsten> auf der Synology DS414j kann man eine own cloud installieren
<ppq> kann man? cool.
<ppq> finde ich jetzt nichts zu, wird vermutlich sehr bastelig sein
<ppq> naja, bin wech
<kirsten> habe es gerade noch mal nachgelesen, angeblich ganz einfach
<hans_> Hallo Leute, ich würde gerne chromium komplett runterschmeißen und nur noch chrome benutzen. Was muss dafür tun?
<kirsten> bist du noch da???
<koegs> hans_: sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<hans_> purge is besser als remove oder?
<hans_> chromium is wohl doppelt bei mir installiert, kennt einer diesen bug?
<k1l_> hans_: was sagt denn "apt-cache policy chromium-browser" bitte im pasteservice
<hans_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421238/
<kubine> Title: cache policy chromium › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> hast du das mal per hand, per paket installiert? 
<k1l_> z.b. in deinem /home oder unter /opt ?
<hans_> kann sein, is schon ewig her
<hans_> wie kann ich es dann löschen?
<k1l_> ja, weil laut paketsystem ist es schon deinstalliert. das ist das problem wenn man sachen selber per hand dazwischenfummelt. musst jetzt suchen gehen wo das installiert ist.
<hans_> ...und den ordner rausschmeißen
<hans_> ?
<k1l_> wo ists denn?
<k1l_> guck mal ob es da ein uninstall script gibt
<hans_> wo kann ich das finden?
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-28
<rentier_> Gestern habe ich versucht, Sketchup gemäß http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-google-sketchup-ubuntu1404/ unter WINE zum Laufen zu bringen.
<kubine> Title: Install Google SketchUp Make 2014 in Ubuntu 14.04 | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<rentier_> Erst Wine 1.6 auf 1.7.34 aktualisiert, dann das neue Sketchup runtergeladen (ist jetzt allerdings schon 3015)
<rentier_> in Winecfg Windos 7 eingestellt und die erwähnte riched.20 Bibliothek
<rentier_> Sketchup startete aber nicht, und das Schlimmste: Jetzt hängt mein Photoshop beim Starten!
<rentier_> selbst wenn ich Wine wieder auf Windows XP einstelle und die riched. Bibliothek rausnehme
<dadrc> Jetzt ein bisschen spät, aber für die Zukunft: Wine kann getrennte Umgebungen pro Programm anlegen. `WINEPREFIX=~/.wine/sketchup wine setup.exe` macht eine neue auf
<rentier_> dadrc, vergiss Sketchup, wie krieg ich mein PHOTOSHOP wieder?
<dadrc> Ich würds mal in 'ner Shell starten und gucken, ob es eine sinnvolle Fehlermeldung gibt
<dadrc> Ohne wirds schwer
<bongleger> ahoi dreamon, wir hatten doch gestern das thema: luefter mit druckluft reinigen. wir haben das gerade mal mit einem handelsueblichen stausauger getestet und den an den luefter gehalten. da kommen locker 6V zusammen.
<rentier_> dadrc, ok, http://pastebin.com/eraWk8hj
<kubine> Title: rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ wine "c:/Program Files (x86)/Adobe/Adobe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Auch nicht wirklich hilfreich
<dadrc> Ich würd empfehlen, erstmal auf die 1.6er-Wine-Version zurückzugehen
<dadrc> ppa-purge sollte dabei helfen.
<rentier_> dadrc, wieso kann ich nicht einfach im Synaptic das neue Wine entfernen und das alte wieder installieren?
<dreamon> bongleger, Hmm.. nunja. Der Lüfter wird ja geregelt. Ich gehe davon aus, das da noch ein Transistor zwischen ist, der In Sperrrichtung da nichts durchläßt. Sonst wäre da bestimmt gefährlich.
<bongleger> naja, wenn ich manchmal sehe, was in schaltungen gern mal alles eingespart wird, um noch ein paar cent zu sparen...
<dadrc> rentier_, kannst du auch, wenn da beide Versionen drin sind
<dadrc> Dann musst du aber bei Updates aufpassen, dass nicht die neuere Version wieder installiert wird.
<dadrc> Daher der Ratschlag, dass PPA mit der neueren Version ganz zu entfernen.
<rentier_> dadrc, ich mach eh manuelle updates, schon weil lightning sonst bei jedem Pups meine ganzen Termine vernichtet
<dadrc> Na dann
<rentier_> Photoshop lebt wieder ! \o/
<k0tze> mahlzeit, hat jemand erfahrung mit nen guten desktopvideo recorder? habe recorditnow und recordmydesktop ausprobiert aber bei beiden ist der Sound so leise, dass die Aufnahmen unbrauchbar sind.
<dadrc> Klingt für mich ja eher so, als wär dein Mikrofonboost nicht an
<dadrc> Entweder im alsamixer in 'ner Shell oder in pavucontrol mal an den Reglern drehen
<k0tze> dadrc: ich möchte nicht über mikro aufnehmen, sondern den sound der über die soundkarte ausgegeben wird
<dadrc> Naja, auch den kannst du in pavucontrol hochdrehen
<k0tze> dadrc: ennst du denn ein tool/weg womit man einstellen kann welcher sound bei nem desktop video aufgenommen werden soll? würde gerne direkt vom line out aufnehmen und nicht über das mikrofon
<k1l> das sollte das programm was aufnimmt können
<k0tze> mit audacity würde es wohl gehen nur ist dann die synchronität nicht gewährleistet
<dadrc> k0tze, den Input-Stream kannst du auch in pavucontrol festlegen
<k0tze> dadrc: ja habs eben gefunden, danke dir!
<xD> tach!
<xD> LOL
<xD> LOL
<Fuchs> aha
<ppq> lol iks-deh!
<beginnerPenguin> hi
<beginnerPenguin> Wie kann ich die Systemeinstellungen: Tastenkürzel, Farbwahl usw. von meinem Notebook auf ein frisch installiertes System übernehmen ?
<sysdef> beginnerPenguin: generell solltest du dein komplettes home-verzeichnis uebernehmen koennen
<beginnerPenguin> und in welcher datei sind die einstellungen genau gespeichert ?
<k1l> kommt drauf an ob das systemweit oder nur für den user war. nur user sachen sind im /home gespeichert. die systemsachen sind je nach einstellung dann woanders und müsste man für den fall nachgucken
<beginnerPenguin> ok danke dann such ich mal home durch
<passt> wie kann ich feststellen, mit welchem user ein programm gestartet wird?
<jokrebel> passt: mittels top zum Beispiel
<passt> jo, natürlich, danke
<Fuchs> oder ps
<Fuchs> ps u   (besser: aux) 
<ubu> dcc mit quassel eigentlich möglich?
<bekks> Satz ohne Verb schwer zu verstehen :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-29
<amb_> wie funktioniert ein Pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | amb_ 
<k1l_> wie ein bild hochladen, nur mit text
<k1l_> !paste > amb_ 
<kubine> amb_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xubuntu141> hello
<xubuntu141> ein helfer hier?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > xubuntu141 
<kubine> xubuntu141: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<xubuntu141> wie kann ich openindianna unter virtuell in xubuntu laufen lassen, es hängt sich in der virtuellen umgebung immer auf.
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu141: sorry, aber das ist ziemlich klar ein fall für entweder #virtualbox oder den wie auch immer existenten support von openindianna... oder vielleicht eben noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LetoThe2nd> mit ubuntu hats nämlich eigentlich nix zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> (wobei dass es sich um virtualbox handelt hab ich jetzt reininterpretiert. sorry. bitte entsprechend anpassen, solltest du eine andere lösung verwenden)
<xubuntu141> na doch, wenn ich es reg. install dann rennt es los, nur in xubuntu nicht??? nicht!!!
<xubuntu141> es liegt nicht an openidianna
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu141: weil es vermutlich nicht mit der (nicht näher genannten) virtualisierungslösung spielt. wie gesagt - deren support ist da sicher kompetenter.
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu141: und wenn du mal kurz hier schaust: http://wiki.openindiana.org/oi/7.+Virtualization
<kubine> Title: 7. Virtualization - OpenIndiana - OpenIndiana Wiki (at wiki.openindiana.org)
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu141: dann sagen die selber, dass es sehr wohl an openindiana liegen könnte
<xubuntu141> oki thx
<BlackMage> bash: Temporäre Datei für here-document kann nicht erzeugt werden: Keine Berechtigung
<BlackMage> wie kann ich das beheben?
<Luyin> BlackMage: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> BlackMage: klingt so, als hättest du in einem verzeichnis, in dem du keine rechte dazu hast, versucht eine datei anzulegen.
<BlackMage> Luyin: ahh danke
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> welche Gründe kann es geben, dass der Rechner direkt nach dem Hochfahren wieder herunterfährt?
<Mathis> sobald man den Rechner aus/an schaltet, fährt der Rechner für den Rest des Tages normal hoch
<stevieh> weg isser.
<stevieh> war wohl doch nicht so hochgefahren
<ppq> jo, schade, interessantes problem
<ppq> hrhr
<Funfood> als damals mein rechner nach dem hochfahren "Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten" anzeigte, bin ich auf linux gewchselt
<stevieh> das ist aber noch nicht so lange her
<Funfood> war windows 98
<Mathis> wieder da
<dadrc> Wie weit kommt dein Rechner denn?
<Mathis> der Bootsplash-Screen, wenn ich schnell genug ESC drücke, sehe ich noch paar Meldungen, aber keinen Grund, wieso der sich entscheidet, wieder herunterzufahren
<dadrc> Und wenn er danach läuft, steht auch nichts interessantes im Log?
<Mathis> die letzte Meldung ist dann "mount: / is busy" und "System halted"
<Mathis> ja irgendwie fehlt das dann da drin
<Mathis> also in den Logs
<Mathis> muss dazu sagen, das ist ein UEFI-System und ich hab Ubuntu 14.04 auf einem USB-Stick installiert, welches von dort bootet
<dadrc> hmhm.
<Mathis> hab mehrere dieser Rechner mit USB-Stick zu booten, alle reagieren absolut identisch (bis auf die ersten drei, die booten einwandfrei)
<Mathis> absolut identische Rechner, die nicht unterschiedlicher reagieren könnten...
<dadrc> Hast du mal das Dateisystem auf dem USB-Stick überprüft?
<dadrc> Nicht, dass es da irgendwelche Probleme gibt und das deshalb nicht klappt
<Mathis> japp, fsck findet nix
<Mathis> als ext4 formatiert
<Mathis> hab auch nochmal mit gdisk die Partitionierung überprüft, aber da gibts auch keine Einwände
<dadrc> Dann hab ich so spontan keine bessere Idee, als mal mit bootchart zu booten, vielleicht findet sich da ja eine sinnvolle Info
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<kubine> Title: BootChart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mathis> ok, danke, werd ich versuchen
<stevieh> shit, das hatte ich neulich schon mal. Nautilus kann kein fenster aufmachen unter unity. Was muss ich killen?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Soll heißen Nautius öffnet sich schon gar nicht?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Oder wenn Du eine Datei aus Nautilus heraus öffnen willst?
<stevieh> jokrebel: er öffnete sich gar nicht. Liegt wohl an nfs, das gerade nicht hier im Büro ist...
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ah so! also nicht lokale Benutzung?
<stevieh> ne, schon lokal
<jokrebel> stevieh: Schon mal aus dem Terminal heraus versucht zu starten?
<stevieh> er kam jetzt nach einiger Zeit
<stevieh> jettz gehts auch schneller.
<linuxer2015> kann mir vllt jemand weiter helfen und mir sagen wie ich unter linux meine tastatur beleuchtung an bekomme ?? 
<stevieh> wenn das überhaupt geht, ist das extrem hersteller spezifisch.
<stevieh> Was ist das denn für eine Tastatur?
<linuxer2015> denke von toshiba also der laptop ist ein toshiba satrllite p775
<stevieh> und die hat keine festverdrahteten tasten um das anzuschalten?
<linuxer2015> meinste so eine fn taste ?? 
<stevieh> z.B. aber meist sogar noch einfacher, damit man es im dunkeln findet
<linuxer2015> also unter windows geht die automatisch ansonsten kann ich sie unter windows per fn taste aktivieren oder deaktivieren 
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223305/backlit-keyboard-on-toshiba-satellite-p755-s5184-doesnt-work-in-ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: Backlit keyboard on Toshiba Satellite P755-S5184 doesnt work in Ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> muss ich mir merken, warum ich kein toshiba dingens will
<linuxer2015> das ist natürlich doof 
<linuxer2015> schade das esn icht geht trotzdem vielen dank
<stevieh> ich dachte, der hat da was dauerhaft hin bekommen?
<swasii> hey hat evtl. jemand so 5minuten zeit für mich? ich hab da gerade ein kleines problem und ich weiß nicht wonach ich suchen müsste
<Fussel> swasii, einfach deine frage dazu stellen
<swasii> aso, danke
<swasii> wenn ich in das terminal einen befehl schreibe z.B. eclipse, dann ist das ja ein symlink, oder? kann ich mir irgendwie anzeigen lassen was der startet und kann ich den verändern?
<Fuchs> ls -l  `which eclipse` 
<Fuchs> was das tut:  `which eclipse` gibt den vollen Pfad von der (bevorzugt) ausfuehrbaren Datei namens eclipse  (z.B.  /usr/bin/eclipse) die irgendwo in $PATH duempelt, 
<Fuchs> das ls -l   zeigt, sollte das wirklich ein symlink sein, wo hin der zeigt
<Fuchs> veraendern kannst Du das theoretisch, wenn Du die Datei selber veraenderst, dann wird die beim naechsten Update ziemlich sicher ueberschrieben
<Fuchs> von daher stellt sich die Frage was genau Du vor hast, je nach dem willst Du ein alias, je nach dem willst Du einen wrapper drum erstellen (z.B. in /usr/local/bin/, was fuer normale Nutzer vorrang hat) oder auch nur die Konfigurationsdatei von eclipse anpassen (zusaetzliche Argumente oder so) 
<swasii> also ich möchte gerne ein zweites eclipse installieren und das nebenbei benutzen
<swasii> und dann quasi zwei befehle für zwei verschiedene eclipse haben
<Fuchs> Das ist kein Problem
<swasii> Denke ich mir nur irgendwie bin ich gerade zu doof zum googlen 
<Fuchs> pack das zweite irgendwo sonstwo hin, mach Dir am besten unter /usr/local/bin  einen Starter mit einem anderen Namen, z.B. eclipse-x-n   wobei  x-n  die Version ist, z.B.  4.3 
<Fuchs> kannst Dich dabei durchaus an den bestehenden Starter anlehnen
<swasii> was mich einwenig verwirrt ist, wenn ich z.b. readlink -f eclipse mache zeigt der mir in mein homeverzeichnis
<swasii> ich hab halt über den link herausfinden wollen wo ich das eclipse hingepackt hab
<swasii> und wenn ich ls -l 'which eclipse' mache dann komt "datei/verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<swasii> ist das normal oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden?
<swasii> nvm.. es ist ` und nicht '. danke sehr!
<swasii> so interesse halber wieso muss ich dort ` benutzen und ein normales ' geht da nicht?
<Fuchs> Weil ` heisst  fuehr das innen drin als eigenen Befehl aus 
<Fuchs> gibt es auch als $() 
<swasii> Aso! Vielen Dank.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<passt> Ich habe hier ein seltsames Phänomen mit Videodateien auf einer gemounteten Netzwerkfreigabe und XBMC, dass diese Videodateien zT nur mit 0Byte Größe erkennt und dann nicht abspielen kann.
<ppq> mal ein anderes protokoll probiert zum freigeben?
<ppq> nutze hier sshfs mit passwordloser keyauth, sehr bequem einzurichten und verlässlich, wenn mans nicht gerade über wlan macht
<passt> ich nutze autofs, um die smb-freigabe zu mounten
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-30
<mano> mano666
<ppq> hm, ok
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Habe mir gerade vom Handy per Bluetooth eine Datei gesendet. Er hat sie auch empfangen. Nur wo hat er sie hingespeichert?
<liveidone> ich würde mir gerne ubuntu auf nem usb stick installieren - ich befürchte aber, dass wenn ich den stick auf verschiedenen computern booten will wird es probleme mit den treibern geben (nur auf dem gerät wo ich den usb stick installiere wird alles wunderbar klappen) ist das richtig ?
<LetoThe2nd> liveidone: nö, diese geräte-gebundenheit ist ne windows-eigenheit
<LetoThe2nd> liveidone: klar, wenn ein gerät sehr spezielle treiber braucht werden diese teile vielleicht nicht gehen (wlan oder so), aber booten sollte so was fast immer
<liveidone> LetoThe2nd:  also wird es auch keine probleme zwischen grafikkarte oder intel und amd cpu geben - er läd die richtigen treiber beim bood ?
<liveidone> *boot
<liveidone> bei live-dvd's ist ja alles immer vorgeladen und konfiguriert
<LetoThe2nd> liveidone: jein. bei diesen livecds sind halt die standardtreiber in unverdächtigen konfigurationen dabei. und genauso sollte es dein usb stick auch handhaben.
<liveidone> ok - also installiere ich das system einfach auf nem stick - ich erzeuge kein bootable live stick.
<LetoThe2nd> liveidone: nimm halt einfach das tool das bei ubuntu dabei ist, um die livedvd+persistenten speicher auf nen stick zu legen. alles gut.
<liveidone> denn dort werden änderungen ja nicht persistiert
<LetoThe2nd> ähm...
<LetoThe2nd> schau dir doch das tool mal an, ok? usb-creator-gtk oder so ähnlich
<liveidone> ok danke!
<Funfood> ah,m ja
<gitext> Hi. .bash_history enthält nur noch Hieroglyphen. Ubuntu war eingefroren (mal wieder …) und danach war die History kaputt. Warum und was kann ich tun, um sie wieder herzustellen? Ist mir wichtig.
<gitext> Wie unter http://askubuntu.com/questions/458053/why-bash-history-is-corrupted-and-how-to-recover-it beschrieben.
<kubine> Title: command line - Why bash history is corrupted and how to recover it? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> gitext: Und da ist es nicht erklärt? Oder klappt so nicht?
<jokrebel> Danke fürs Gespräch...
<benste> Hallo, ich hab da mal ne Frage -  auf meinem server bekomme ich oft wenn ich gerade den tomcat server starte folgende fehlermeldung bei jedem command den ich ausführe
<benste> sudo: unable to fork: Cannot allocate memory
<benste> laut free habe ich aber noch viel RAM frei
<benste> ist das normal ? auf meinem desktop habe ich das noch nie gesehen?
<rentier_> Servus, kann ich mit meinem Ubuntu-Rechner ohne weiteres die XP-Installation eines anderen Rechners auf eine andere HD (SSD) kopieren?
<rentier_> Die ganzen Anleitungem die man so findet, lösen ja immer ein Problem, das ich dabei gar nicht habe (Installation im laufenden Betrieb am *gleichen* Rechner klonen)
<dadrc> rentier_, kannst du machen, ohne weiteres, naja.
#ubuntu-de 2015-01-31
<eTeddy> hallo zusammen
<eTeddy> Ich habe folgendes Problem mit LibreOffice, wenn ich mit einem Netzwerk verbunden bin wird die Oberfläche alle paar Sekunden grau und man kann nichts machen - ich habe mittlerweile schon herausbekommen, dass das an den zuletzt verwendeten Dokumenten liegt, wenn irgendwann einmal Dokumente von einem anderen Netzwerk geöffnet wurde - diese Schaltfläche habe ich aus dem Menü entfernt und das Problem ist behoben. Aber das kann es
<eTeddy>  ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder? 
<eTeddy> Es ist ja so, dass LibreOffice nur die zuletzt verwendeten Dokumente anzeigt, die derzeit auch verfügbar sind - also findet eine Prüfung statt. Kann man diese evtl. irgendwo deaktivieren? Das ist doch nen Bug und kein Feature - warum wurde so etwas nicht in einem separaten Thread behandelt, ohne dass die Hauptanwendung gestört wird?
<stevieh> eTeddy: ja klingt nicht schlau.
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Laufwerk welches ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis beinhaltet einfach festzustellen?
<sash_> dreamon: pwd -p gibt dir den physikalischen Pfad ubd dann schaust du mit mount, wo das gemountet ist.
<dreamon> sash_, pwd -p /home/dreamon -> zsh: bad option: -p
<sash_> dreamon: -P, sorry
<dreamon> pwd -P gibt das gleiche aus wie nur pwd.. 
<sash_> dreamon: Kommt drauf an, wenn du einem symlink folgst, dann nicht. 
<sash_> dreamon: Stell mal eine konkrete Frage. Du willst wissen, wo dein /home/dreamon her ist?
<dreamon> Nein, ich habe 2 Festplatten. SSD und HDD. Ich arbeite viel mit blender. Jetzt sind mir die Daten flöten gegangen weil er in /tmp speichert.. Und die scheint im ram zu liegen. Und das wollte ich nun wissen. Dann würde ich auf die SSD umstellen.
<dreamon> So könnte ich bei einem Reboot, das Autosave von blender wieder alles recovern.
<dreamon> mount sagt -> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)
<dreamon> Aber ist das nun ram, oder auf der SSD?
<koegs> dreamon: tmpfs ist im ram
<dreamon> Das OS ist auf der SSD. /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) -> wo kann ich sehen welches Verzeichnis wirklich wo liegt? 
<koegs> dreamon: wie man schon sagte, wenn mount nix anderes sagt, dann liegt alles unterhalb von /
<dreamon> koegs, sash_ Ok, verstanden!
<dreamon> Danke
<nelly5318> Hallo,
<nelly5318> Hallo, ist mein erstes Mal im Chat hier. Wo finde ich denn die Topics, damit ich meine Frage an der richtigen Stelle posten kann?
<jokrebel> nelly5318: Steht normal ganz oben in Deinem IRC-Client-Program
<jokrebel> ansonsten kann man das auch mit /topic nochmal anzeigen lassen.
<nelly5318> danke dir
<nelly5318> Kann mir einer von euch helfen, einen Treiber für meine w-lan Karte zu installieren? (Ubuntu 64-bit, 3.16 generic - wlan karte rtl8723BE)
<jokrebel> nelly5318: NoPaste mal "lsusb" bitte.
<jokrebel> !pasten > nelly5318 
<kubine> nelly5318: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<stevieh> http://zach-adams.com/2014/06/fixing-rtl8723ae-driver-ubuntu-linux/
<kubine> Title: Fixing RTL8723ae Driver for Ubuntu Linux | Zach Adams | Boise Web Design and Development (at zach-adams.com)
<jokrebel> nelly5318: Und welche 64bit-Version von welchem Ubuntu ist das?
<nelly5318> [paste:421273:lsusb]
<nelly5318> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421273/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nelly5318> @ stevieh: danke, bei mir kommt dann eine fail nachricht im terminal
<stevieh> fail nachricht?
<nelly5318>  * Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]
<stevieh> aha.
<stevieh> nelly5318: du hast ein "normales" ubuntu?
<stevieh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<kubine> Title: WICD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> du solltest den network manager auch deaktivieren, sonst wird das nicht klappen
<nelly5318> ja es ist ein normales ubuntu
<nelly5318> habe schon diverse foren hilfen versucht umzusetzen, bin aber so blutiger anfänger, dass es bisher einfach nciht geklappt hat
<stevieh> naja, probier mal, wie es dort steht. network manager wegmachen, wicd installieren, neustarten, schauen.
<nelly5318> @ stevieh: so, jetzt bin ich online. letztes mal hielt das ca. 20 minuten. dieses mal hoffentlich dauerhaft. cih sage schon einmal vielen dank
<stevieh> na, das gibt doch hoffnung. und ansonsten: vor HW Kauf immer auf gute Linux Tauglichkeit achten.
<stevieh> first rule about linux...
<nelly5318> räusper, also das war spontan nach kauf des einen laptops den ich mir leisten konnte.. aber für die zukunft merk ichs mir
<nelly5318> tschüssi
<Approach> Jemand eine idee wieso php5-fpm nur als Socketverbindung zuverfügung steht (/var/run/php5-fpm.sock)? Habe config file /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d
<Approach> bearbeitet... das er als 127.0.0.1:9000 lauschen soll
<Approach> netstat -an | grep 9000 ... sagt mir das es net tut :/
<bekks> Welche Datei hast Du wie bearbeitet, und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<Approach> ahh anscheinend gibts paar Abhängigkeiten zu anderen php Paketen, nun lauscht er wieder
<Approach> allerdings lässt er sich nicht von nginx anqutschen 
<bekks> Dann beantworte bitte die Fragen.
<Approach> bekks: 14.04
<Approach> ahh mit nginx habe ich zugriff wenn 127.0.0.1 aufrufe auf die php dateien, mit localhost/pregnant.php geht es net
<bekks> Ok, du wirst es schon schaffen deine Probleme zu lösen, da du Fragen ja nicht beantwortest.
<Approach> jup
<bekks> Viel Glück in Zukunft damit.
<zy3pD> ich hab mir gerade vdr als streaming server eingerichtet, nach der anleitung auf ubuntuusers, aber die channels werden nicht angezeigt, hat da jemand erfahrung?
<jokrebel> zy3pD: Zeig mal den Link, ich weis nicht von was Du sprichst.
<zy3pD> jokrebel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VDR#Minimal-Installation
<kubine> Title: VDR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brunnen> Hi, ich habe Probleme mit digiKam 3.5.0 unter 14.04, Installation von sqlite 3.8.2 auf 3.8.6-1 aus utopic soll helfen. Bin nicht so versiert - wie gehe ich da am besten vor?
<bekks> brunnen: Am BEsten gar nicht - das Mischen von Paketen aus verschiedenen Releases wird dein System beschädigen.
<bekks> brunnen: Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<nagetier> ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<kubine> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> nagetier: apt-pinning ist aber nicht für die Mischung von Releases da ;)
<bekks> brunnen: Und du beziehst Dich sicherlich auf diesen Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sqlite/+bug/1317449 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1317449 “sqlite3 version 3.8.2 breaks digikam” : Bugs : SQLite (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> Dort steht auch die Lösung, und sie lautet definitiv nicht, ein Paket aus Utopic zu benutzen :)
<ring0> kann man evince eigentlich davon überzeugen, eine pdf um 90° zu drehen?
<robert1> ring0, hi, strg+links/rechts ?
<ring0> robert1, ha! cool. wo haste das gefunden?
<robert1> ring0, der reiter "bearbeiten"
<ring0> robert1, argh. das ding übersehe ich immer. hab mich letztes noch gefreut den doppelseiten modus gefunden zu haben ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-01
<brunnen> bekks: Ich beziehe mich eigentlich hierauf: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/digikam-stuerzt-permanent-ab/#post-7322363. Da wurde das als Lösung angegeben.
<kubine> Title: Digikam stürzt permanent ab › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<brunnen> Der von Dir angegebene Link nennt als Workaround ebenfalls: e.g. you can manually install the corresponding deb packages from either utopic or debian.
<brunnen> Ich würd morgen gerne nochmal nachfragen wie das gemeint ist und wie man das macht Heute ist mir zu spät.
<bekks> Oh man, nicht mal den Link komplett gelesen. Ganz unten steht die Lösung mit dem passenden Paket. Aber egal.
<dreamon> Morgen. Hab seit gestern ca.13uhr im recoverymode(gebootet) die Festplatten Prüfung begonnen. Die läuft noch immer. 1.5tb
<dreamon> Ist das normal das die so lange läuft?
<nagetier> dreamon, hattest du das selber ausgelöst? .. ich würde dazu Werkzeuge vom Hersteller verwenden, falls der Verdacht besteht, die HDD hätte einen Schaden
<nagetier> soweit mir bekannt haben die auch immer eine Fortschrittsanzeige
<dreamon> Die HDD ist nicht defekt. Vielmehr ist mir die Kiste 3mal hintereinander abgeschmiert. Daher hab ich das Dateisystem prüfen wollen.
<dreamon> Daher mein Interesse ob das ungewöhnlich ist ..
<nagetier> dreamon, kann ich nicht sagen, aber das kann schon sehr lange dauern.. ist u.a. von der Belegung und dem verwendetem Dateisystem abhängig
<dreamon> Es gab gibt leider keine Prozent Anzeige. Leider gar keine Ausgabe.
<dreamon> Cursor blinkt
<jokrebel> um was gehts?
<nagetier> jokrebel, fsck dauert sehr lange 
<nagetier> HDD ist 1.5TB groß
<dreamon> Ich bin am Handy.. Geht kein Verlauf copy und paste..
<nagetier> dreamon, eine zweite Konsole kannst nicht öffnen?
<dreamon> Läuft seit ca. 13uhr gestern
<dreamon> Ist das normal? Hatte 3absturze wegen strom
<nagetier> dreamon, du kannst also Befehle absetzen.. schau mal ob dmesg etwas sagt
<dreamon> In der recovery Konsole kann man über textmenu wählen.. Dur h
<dreamon> UPS. Dort hab ich Festplatten Prüfung gewählt. Die anderen Konsolen bekomme ich nicht auf
<nagetier> stimmt, die dürfte auch nicht eingehängt sein, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne
<nagetier> dreamon, wird auf die Platte denn zugegriffen? Hört und/oder sieht man das?
<dreamon> Das laptop hat eine superleise HDD und keine HDD led.. Ich hab keine ahnung ob es noch läuft. Cursor blinkt
<nagetier> :) ok
<nagetier> dreamon, ich weiß nicht ob das die beste Lösung ist.. würde das System normal starten, fsck sollte dann feststellen ob es eine Prüfung durchführen muss oder nicht.. das dann durchlaufen lassen, imho hat man dort auch eine Ausgabe
<jokrebel> dreamon: Mit welchen Optionen hattest Du fsck gestartet? 
<dreamon> Keine Optionen. Wie ich schon sagte im recovery mode ausgeführt übers menu
<jokrebel> wenn das nun schon 20 Stunden läuft (oder auch nicht) find ich das schon _sehr_ lange. Ich würd das abbrechen und nochmal gescheit von ner Live-CD aus machen
<dreamon> Nagetier, ich hab bemerkt das ich mich mit richtigem Passwort nicht mehr als root einloggen konnte. Das hatte ich vor einem Jahr schon mal da reichte ein fsck und es lief wieder
<dreamon> Wie sieht ein gescheitert fsck aus?
 * jokrebel hatte das schon, dass fsck nicht selbst reparieren konnte. Einmal kurz mit Live-CD fsck drübergejagt klappte aber problemlos und dann war alles wieder in Ordnung
<nagetier> sehr schade :/
<dreamon> Eventuell macht er einen intensiv check?
<nagetier> dreamon, würde es so machen wie jokrebel sagt.. dann hast auch mehr Kontrolle
<nagetier> und ein vollständiges OS vor dir
<dreamon> Welche Optionen sind sinnvoll?
<nagetier> da das Dateisystem derzeit read-only sein sollte, kann man das auch einfach abbrechen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ich nehm es immer ganz ohne Optionen. Kann aber zur Folge haben, dass man sehr oft "Yes" sagen muss.
<jokrebel> dreamon: fsck --help zeigt die möglichen Optionen
<dreamon> Nagetier du meinst er repariert gar nichts?
<nagetier> dreamon, kann es nicht sagen.. aber keine Ausgabe zui haben ist nicht so toll
<nagetier> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#Manuelle-Pruefung
<nagetier> dreamon, welches Dateisystem wird denn verwendet?
<dreamon> Ext4
<nagetier> dann zeigt fsck.ext4 -v eine Ausgabe
<nagetier> dreamon, mach es genau so wie es im Artikel steht
<dreamon> Ich warte noch bis mittag dann mach ich das
<nagetier> dreamon, jau, und berichte bitte mal, würde mich auch sehr interessieren
<dreamon> Geht klar!
<nagetier> Super :)
<Cinnamon811> hey ;)
<nagetier> Hallo Cinnamon811 
<Cinnamon811> viel zu ruhig heute :D
<jokrebel> Cinnamon811: Ist doch schön wenn kaum jemand Probleme hat mit Ubuntu.
<Cinnamon811> @jokrebel ja es ist super, wenn niemand Probleme mit Linux/Ubuntu hat.
<dreamon> nagetier, Ok, hab nicht bis Mittag gewartet :)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und? Hat es von der Live-CD aus geklappt?
<dreamon> Habe LiveCD gestartet und dort im ausgehängten Zustand durchgeführt. War innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden fertig. "Clean"
<dreamon> Das ich das mich nicht mehr einloggen konnte, liegt am Tastaturlayout. Da ich sonderzeichen drin hab, geht es mit der Englischen Tastatur ins Chaos.
<dreamon> Obwohl oben im Tray "De" steht. 
<dreamon> Erst als ich das Passwort mal im klartext eingegeben habe, sah ich das es falsch war.
<dreamon> apport meldete mir aber einen Fehler bezüglich suspend/resume, war also kein Stromausfall, sondern er spinnt nach suspend.
<dreamon> Ah es gibt einen neuen Kernel, eventuell ist es behoben. Mal testen.
<napterk> hi
<Cinnamon811> @napterk hi
<nagetier> dreamon, schön, konnte es mir auch kaum vorstellen.. insbesondere ext4 arbeitet da schnell
<Luzifer9999> Hallo.  Ich habe ein Problem. Ich nutze hapert um meine Festplatten nach ca. 15 Minuten schlafen zu legen. Das funktioniert auch recht gut.  Leider schlafen die nach langer Verwendung nicht wieder ein. Lange Verwendung bedeutet 1,5std.
<ppq> hapert = hdparm?
<Luzifer9999> Nachdem ich mit dem Kommando 'smartctl - - test=short /dev/sdb' eingebe und abwarten geht es dann wieder.
<Luzifer9999> Ja sorry hdparm
<Luzifer9999> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<kirsten>  hallol, ich bin jetzt stolze Besitzerin eines Synology-Nas-Servers. Ich habe den Server auch brav in die fstab eingetragen. Mein Server wird auch in Nautilus aufgeführt, aber wenn ich drauf klick heißt es: Sie haben nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte, um die Inhalte angezeigt zu bekommen. Wie und wo muss ich mir diese Rechte geben???
<jokrebel> kirsten: Mit welchem Protokoll greifst Du da denn zu?
<kirsten> weiß ich nicht so genau, also ich würde gerne per NFS zugreifen (soll irgendwie am schnellsten sein)
<ppq> bei NFS muss deine uid am client (sprich, dein user) auch auf dem server vorhanden sein
<kirsten> naja, also ich melde mich immer mit "kirsten" an. Und natürlich habe ich "kirsten auch auf dem NAS eingerichtet.
<ppq> ich glaub die uid (zb. 1000) muss auch übereinstimmen
<kirsten> 192.168.xx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /media/Datenplatte nfs nouser,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0 " steht bei mir in der fstab, müsste ich da auch bei nouser anstatt nouser "kirsten eintragen?
<Cinnamon811> willst du nicht lieber eine samba-Freigabe machen
<kirsten> wäre das besser?
<Cinnamon811> hast du einen windows-Rechner?
<kirsten> ich dachte NFS wäre schneller?
<kirsten> neine alles ubuntu :)
<Cinnamon811> dann braucht man eigtl. keine samba freigabe ;)
<kirsten> allerdings habe ich eine Mitbewohnerin, die einen XP Rechner hat, wäre das ein Problem?
<jokrebel> kirsten: Muss die denn auch auf das NAS zugreifen können?
<kirsten> alsi eigentlich ist mit meine Mitbewohnerin erst mal egal, wäre zwar nett, ist aber nicht so wichtig
<Cinnamon811> wenn sie irgendwann mal darauf zugreifen können soll, benötigst du samba
<kirsten> wichtig ist mir, dass ich mit meinen ubuntu rechnern schnell auf die Datem auf dem NAS zugreifen kann
<jokrebel> Die Frage sollte wohl auch sein, was Dein NAS "sprechen" kann; würd ich meinen.
<Cinnamon811> also ich habe auch ein "NAS" daheim stehen mit mein RPI, benutze dabei ne Samba-Freigabe, da manche anwendungen nur so darauf zugriefen können
<Cinnamon811> und ich bin zufrieden :D
<kirsten> hm, also ich habe beim NAS NFS-Berechtigung zum Beispiel für meinen Ubuntu  Laptop gesetzt
<jokrebel> Cinnamon811: Aber Samba ist halt aus der Windowswelt und unter Linux vergleichsweise lahm
<kirsten> ok, vielleicht sollte ich dann auch alles über samba machen?
<kirsten> ah, lahm=schlecht
<kirsten> also doch NFS
<kirsten> aber wie?
<kirsten> ich dachte, ich muss das NAS nur in der fstab eintragen, wie z.b. hier beschrieben: http://tph-diesdas.blogspot.de/2012/10/nas-festplatte-unter-linux-ubuntu.html
<Cinnamon811> klar ist Samba nicht so schnell wie ein NAS aber so kann ich auch ggf vorbeugen, falls doch mal jmd anderes da ran muss, der keinen linux rechner hat
<kirsten> geht auch gut - bis auf dass ich nicht auf die Daten zugreifen kann - was echt schlecht ist
<kirsten> hm, wisst ihr auch nicht weiter, oder wollt ihr mir einfach nicht verraten, wie ich die nötigen Zugriffsrechte, um die Inhalte angezeigt zu bekommen, bekomme?
<kirsten> wäre es sinnvoll meine fstab von "192.168.xx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /media/Datenplatte nfs nouser,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0" in "192.168.xx.xx:/volume1/Datenplatte /media/Datenplatte nfs KIrsten ,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0 " zu ändern?
<jokrebel> Gedulde Dich doch ein wenig. 
<kirsten> ich bin die Ruhe in Person :)
<jokrebel> Manche lesen das alles hier vielleicht erst nachher
<jokrebel> kirsten: Hier mal das Ubuntuuserswiki für NFS http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<jokrebel> kirsten: Und für die fstab http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kirsten> ja, den kenne ich, hat mich aber leider nicht weiter gebracht:(
<jokrebel> oO Zitat aus der Anleitung die Du verlinkt hast "...Es muss ein root Passwort gesetzt werden," <-- eigentlich keine gute Idee
<kirsten> also mein Eintrag in der fstab scheint korrekt zu sein
<kirsten> scheinbar klappt irgendetwas beim Anmelden auf dem Server nicht
<kirsten> @jobrebell: nein nur für : "unter einer persistenter Ubuntu Live USB Version "
<jokrebel> kirsten: Vielleicht wär da ja auch noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autofs interessant für Dich.
<jokrebel> kirsten: http://www.synology-wiki.de/index.php/NFS-Konfiguration liest sich auf den ersten Blick auch sehr lehr-/hilfreich diesbezüglich.
<kirsten> Autofs ist interessant, aber ich glaube, ich würde das NAS lieber permanent einhängen
<kirsten> in der NFS-Konfiguration wird vielleicht irgendwo mein Fehler sein...
<jokrebel> vielleicht? => 14:20:59             ppq | ich glaub die uid (zb. 1000) muss auch übereinstimmen
<koegs> was ist überhaupt die fehlermeldung?
<kirsten> "Sie haben nicht die nötigen Zugriffsrechte, um den Inhalt von »Datenplatte« anzuzeigen" - das ist mein Problem
<koegs> nein, wenn du deinen eintrag in der /etc/fstab versuchst zu mounten
<kirsten> nein, die Meldung kommt erst, wenn ich dann auf die Datenplatte zugreifen will
<koegs> und mount war erfolgreich oder wie?
<kirsten> also, sie scheint gemountet zu werden, denn Nautilus zeigt sie ja an
<koegs> kirsten: schau im Terminal mit "mount" ob der Export gemountet wurde, wenn nicht "sudo mount -a" und auf meldungen achten
<jokrebel> das könnte ein Trugschluß sein
<kirsten> mount " zeigt, dass sie gemountet ist
<kirsten> sudo mount -a gibt keine Fehlermeldung
<koegs> und wie sind die rechte auf den mount-point? im terminal "ls -la /media"
<kirsten> da sind die Rechte alle bei "root"
<koegs> und die rechte-maske?
<kirsten> was meinst du mit rechte-maske?
<jokrebel> kirsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<kirsten> ah, da steht : d---------   3 root root 4096 Feb  1 15:08 Datenplatte , das scheint mir nicht so gut zu sein
<jokrebel> sieht nach "keiner darf was" aus
<ford42> hey
<kirsten> ja, und ich glaube, ich habe auch gerade die Lösung gefunden: Auf dem NAS sind, wie generell unter Linux, die Gruppen-Rechte den Individual-Rechten übergeordnet. D.h.: wenn einem User Rechte vergeben wurden, die die Usergruppe, der er angehört, nicht hat, erhält er diese Rechte auch dann nicht, wenn sie ihm individuell zuerkannt wurden.
<ford42> wenn ich ein lan kabel einstecke und dann reboote
<ford42> verbindet sich dann ubuntu automatisch mit dem lan?
<kirsten> Daraus ergibt sich die Lösung:  Prüft auf dem NAS die Zugriffsrechte der jeweiligen Nutzergruppe. Die Gruppe USERS muss mindestens so umfangreiche Rechte haben, wie der jeweilige individuelle Nutzer. Anderenfalls werden dem user die entsprechenden Recht nicht zugeordnet. 
<sash_> Ford: Dafür muss man normalerweise nicht rebooten
<Ford> ok ty sash_ 
<Ford> iwie ist unity nicht mehr installiert
<Ford> wenn ich es über sudo apt-get unity installiere
<Ford> muss ich dann noch iwas einstellen?
<k1l> Ford: der befehl ergibt so keinen sinn
<k1l> Ford: und was für ein ubuntu ist das genau? was hast du gemacht? welches problem?
<Ford> apt-get install sry
<Ford> k1l, da kommt iwie keine menüleiste mehr
<Ford> wenn ich dann die einstellungen resetten will, steht da, dass unity nicht installiert ist
<k1l> guck mal ob "ubuntu-desktop" installiert ist
<k1l> und was hast du denn gemacht? weil "einfach so" deinstalliert sich unity nicht
<k1l> also: welches ubuntu genau? welches problem? was wurde gemacht?
<Ford> k1l, kp, das ist nicht mein laptop
<Ford> das supported ubuntu hab ich da mal installiert
<jokrebel> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Ford> unity muss nicht installiert sein?
<jokrebel> nein, muss es nicht
<Ford> ok, ty
<k1l> Ford: desto mehr infos desto besser kann man helfen. also hast du da jetzt ein ubuntu 14.04 installiert? und "auf einmal" startet es nicht mehr?
<Ford> k1l, ich frag ihn dann nachher mal, der ist gerade nicht on, sry
<jokrebel> wie? Du sitzt noch nicht mal vor dem Teil? oO
<k1l> Ford: weil jenachdem was da veranstaltet wurde könnne wir hier herumdoktern und es ist eh alles unnütz. "ubuntu-desktop" ist das metapaket, was unity etc beinhaltet
<Ford> jokrebel, ne, ich muss gerade ne remote-reperatur machen
<Ford> der typ ist in canada
<jokrebel> also bist Du per ssh drauf auf dem "Problemkind"?
<Ford> k1l, er hat gesagt, dass er nix verändert hab (dass das so nicht stimmen kann, ist mir auch klar)
<jokrebel> Dann zeig doch mal ein "uname -a" und ein "lsb_release -a"
<Ford> jokrebel, nein, das auch nicht, weil er noch nicht mal ne internetverbindung aufbauen konnt
<Ford> wie kann ich mich dann auf den pc connecten, wenn er ne verbindung zum internet hergestellt hat
<jokrebel> da bedeutet "Remote-Reparatur" Du versuchst telefonisch weiter zu helfen?
<jokrebel> *dann
<Ford> jokrebel, ja
<jokrebel> ich glaub dann bin ich raus. Um mehrere Ecken supporten ist mir zu anstengend.
<jokrebel> +r
<jokrebel> Ford: Aber mit den gerade geposteten Befehlen findest Du die Kernelvesion und die Ubuntuversion heraus.
<Ford> jokrebel, ty, werd die dann nacher posten
<jokrebel> Ford: Remote auf einen anderen Rechner zuzugreifen gibt es der Möglichkeiten viel. Ich bevorzuge ssh für die Fernhilfe zu meinen Leuten. Dann muss aber auf dem fernen Rechner auch ssh installiert sein.
<Ford> jokrebel, muss da nur ssh installiert sein oder muss man doch sonst noch was konfigurieren?
<Ford> portfreigabe oder ähnliches?
<jokrebel> Ford: ja - ssh läuft über den Port 22. Mit Router davor muss man da natürlich dort auch noch "forwarden" oder umleiten.
<Ford> aw, das bekommt er nicht hin
<Ford> er muss dann ja eig auch root zugriff auf den router haben
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> Hm -- dann vielleicht Teamviewer fürs erste, dann kannst das ja quasi rückwärts selbst nachrüsten.
<Ford> 3.13.0-45
<Ford> bisschen veraltet :D
<Ford> wie kann man ubuntu upgraden?
<Ford> also kernel und alle pakete :D
<koegs> Ford: 3.13.0-45 ist der aktuelle Kernel in 14.04, warum willst du unbedingt nen neueren?
<Ford> ich hab in arch 3.18.4-1, deshalb dachte ich^^
<koegs> Ford: ubuntu wechselt aus stabilitätsgründen innerhalb eines releases normalerweise nicht die programm-versionen
<koegs> ansonsten bringt dich "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" auf den aktuellen Stand innerhalb der Ubuntu-Version
<Ford> so jetzt hat er ubuntu-desktop reinstalliert und ubuntu komplett aktuallisiert
<Ford> hats eig sowas wie wifi-menu für ubuntu? :D
<Ford> so jetzt gehts xD
<Ford> ty^^
<Luzifer9999> (Luzifer9999) Hallo.  Ich habe ein Problem. Ich nutze hdparm um meine Festplatten nach ca. 15 Minuten schlafen zu legen. Das funktioniert auch recht gut.  Leider schlafen die nach langer Verwendung nicht wieder ein. Lange Verwendung bedeutet 1,5std.
<Luzifer9999> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<k1l> welcher kernel? (uname -a)
<Luzifer9999> 2.6.32-504.8.1
<Luzifer9999> Ist der Kernel für openvz
<Luzifer9999> Ich hatte das Problem aber auch unter einen 3.x er Kernel
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist denn da der host? oder der guest?
<Luzifer9999> 12.04lts
<Luzifer9999> Host
<Luzifer9999> Keine Idee?
<k1l> doch, dass da noch drauf zugegriffen wird. schua mit lsof nach
<Luzifer9999> Sobald das nochmal passiert werde ich mir das anschauen. Soll ich irgend welche Parameter hinzufügen?
<jokrebel> so lang hab ich das schon ewig nicht mehr gesehn http://i.imgur.com/G3ZtqZD.png und so viel freien Speicher hatte ich vielleicht noch nicht mal im Auslieferzustand http://i.imgur.com/OsjxGwL.png . Neuem Akku und link2SD sei Dabk.
<jokrebel> *Dank
<jokrebel> so lang hab ich das schon ewig nicht mehr gesehn http://i.imgur.com/G3ZtqZD.png und so viel freien Speicher hatte ich vielleicht noch nicht mal im Auslieferzustand http://i.imgur.com/OsjxGwL.png . Neuem Akku und link2SD sei Dank.
<jokrebel> oh sorry - falscher Kanal
<kcalB> hi alle, Ich hab ein Problem mit Owncloud, könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen  ?  Hier ein link der mein Problem verdeutlicht: http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/bildschirmfotodr8bae19wk.png
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn? :)
<kcalB> 14.04
<bekks> Und welche Installationsanleitung für Owncloud folgst Du?
<kcalB> Ubuntuusers.de. Mit der installer.py
<bekks> HAst Du einen Link dazu?
<kcalB> bekks, sieht so aus als ob ich irgend was vergessen habe zu installieren. Ja hier : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ownCloud
<bekks> Du hast die kompletten Vorraussetzungen ausgelassen, oder? :)
<kcalB> Vorraussetzungen ? hatte ich alles installiert
<bekks> Dein Apache unterstützt kein PHP, ich würde sagen, das hast Du nicht konfiguriert.
<kcalB> ööhmmm... wie konfiguriere ich den ? O.o
<bekks> Klick einfach mal auf den Link der dort angegeben ist :)
<kcalB> Webserver ?
<bekks> Nein. "PHP".
<bekks> "Die Anwendung benötigt zum Betrieb einen Webserver mit PHP-Unterstützung und eine Datenbank (SQLite oder MySQL). SQLite stellt die geringeren Anforderungen. Die notwendigen Informationen zur Installation finden sich in den folgenden Artikeln:..."
<kcalB> MySQL hab ich ja installiert, ich installiere das Paket libapache2-mod-php5 noch nach, evtl. klapp's ja
<bekks> Lies doch einfach die verlinkten Artikel.
<bekks> "Die notwendigen Informationen zur Installation finden sich in den folgenden Artikeln:..."
<kcalB> Juhuuuu.... es hat geklappt, danke dir bekks, wenn ich noch Fragen hab, dann meld ich mich :D
<Novice201y> Hallo. Könnten Sie empfehlen mir einen guten Seite über Privatsphäre in Deutsch?
<_moep_> warum auf deutsch?
<Novice201y> _moep_, I mochte lernen deutsch sprechen durch privatleben.
<hans_> Guten Abend, ich brauche eure Hilfe
<Novice201y> hans_, Danke ;)
<tomreyn> hi hans_ - was gibt's?
<hans_> Also per Ferndiagnose wurde mir geschildert, dass nach dem Login nur noch der hintergrund und maus angezeigt wird, sonst nichts
<hans_> ubuntu 12.04
<tomreyn> du möchtest also eine ferndiagnose für ne bessere ferndiagnose?
<hans_> genau^^
<hans_> naja vllt is das ein bekannter bug oder so
<bekks> Nein, ist es nicht :)
<tomreyn> da hat der user ggf. seinen desktop deinstalliert. es könnte aber auch irgednwas anderes sein.
<tomreyn> das sit auf einer eben ferndiagnose schon schwer zu lösen, auf der 2. wird's nicht besser
<Novice201y> hans_, Könnten Sie empfehlen mir einen guten Seite über Privatsphäre in Deutsch?
<hans_> Die auflösungsrate des laptops, daran wurde irgendwie rum geschraubt. Ich wusste nicht, dass das geht^^
<bekks> hans_: Dann lass das mal wieder zurückschrauben.
<tomreyn> ich tippe mal dass über ne gui geschraubt wurde ;)
<hans_> das denke ich auch^^
<hans_> Wenn man das nicht hinbekommt, was kann man dann noch machen?
<hans_> Könnte man auf gnome desktop ausweichen oder is das dann auch pfutsch?
<bekks> Sich den/die Fehler in den Logs angucken un beheben.
<tomreyn>  /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<hans_> ja danke, ich versuche mal die tipps weiter zu geben
<tomreyn> hans_: ne weitere option wäre noch dass ersiees statt dessen von ner live linux distribution bootet und dich darauf connecten lässt per ssh (und ggf. vnc). ist aber auch etwas frickelig bis es dann erst mmal läuft.
<hans_> er hat angst um seine Daten
<hans_> wenn er die home partition gut installiert hat, würde es ja durch ein überschreiben gehen
<tomreyn> eventuell ja, es sei denn er hat dort das problem (klingt aber erst mal nicht so)
<hans_> wie kann man unter ubuntu in diesem Fall seine Daten retten?
<bekks> Mit einer Livecd booten, und alle wichtigen Daten auf ein externes Medium sichern.
<hans_> Vielen dank, also hätte man z.B. mit knoppix zugriff auf die partitionen und dateien?
<bekks> Ja.
<hans_> Cool, wusste ich nicht, danke
<PhrozenByte> Nabend zusammen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bzw. kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem man udev-Regelgruppen (mehrere mit AND/OR verknüpfte Regeln; ähnlich wie Tasker auf Android) definieren kann?
<PhrozenByte> Konkretes Ziel: Ich habe eine udev-Regel die das Touchpad ausschaltet wenn eine USB-Maus angeschlossen ist. Wenn aber USB-Maus und USB-Tastatur angeschlossen sind, soll es aktiv bleiben.
<bekks> Da gibt es kein Tool für, das musst du in deinen Regeln prüfen.
<PhrozenByte> Wie kombiniere ich denn mehrere udev-Regeln? Jede Regel in einer rules-Datei ist doch eigenständig, oder?
<PhrozenByte> bekks: Die udev-Regel selbst (also welches SUBSYSTEM, welche ENV, der RUN-Befehl an sich usw.) ist nicht so das Problem, ich hänge an dem Problem wie ich das "und" in "USB-Maus und USB-Tastatur" umsetze - sprich, dass RUN nur ausgeführt wird, wenn auch wirklich beide Geräte angeschlossen sind.
<ring0> PhrozenByte, hast du das hier mal probiert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#Touchpad-in-Abhaengigkeit-einer-Maus-ein-und-ausschalten
<r2000> hallo
<ring0> hey r2000 
<r2000> neben meinem ssh port stell ich noch ganz merkwürdige wechselnde ports fest, was kann das sein?
<r2000> http://pastebin.com/uvLMuKWR
<ring0> scannst du dich selbst?
<r2000> ja
<ring0> lass lieber einen freund oder ähnlich von außen scannen. von innen kann das ergebnis durch iptables regeln verfälscht sein
<PhrozenByte> ringO: Wie gesagt, das tue ich schon; ich möchte eine udev-Regel die feuert, wenn USB-Maus *und* USB-Tastatur angeschlossen sind (dann soll das Touchpad nämlich aktiv bleiben)
<ring0> PhrozenByte, ahso, na dann musst du dir ein skript bauen
<tomreyn> r2000: http://www.derkeiler.com/Service/PortScan/
<PhrozenByte> ringO: Die Befürchtung hatte ich. Ich werde aber doch nicht der erste sein der so ein Use-Case hat, kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass es da keine Tools gibt.
<ring0> PhrozenByte, laut wiki bist du der erste :)
<r2000> tomreyn, ipv4 ist sowieso dicht, ausserdem werden bei den online scannern keine highports gescannt
<ring0> PhrozenByte, hier wären ideen für skripte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Touchpad-Verwaltung
<r2000> vermutlich temporäre ports die der browser aufmacht?
<ring0> PhrozenByte, oder vielleicht touchpad-indicator mal testen, keine ahnung ob der sowas kann. aber ist grafisch zum klicken ohne skript ;)
<PhrozenByte> Naja ringO, das Wiki umfasst jetzt nicht gerade "alles" - nicht mal "alles" der ubuntuusers-Community ;) Letztlich geht es ja um die Frage wie man udev-Regeln miteinander verknüpft. Da muss es doch was geben...
<PhrozenByte> Aber gut, schade. Werde dann mal noch etwas weitersuchen und zur Not was skripten...
<ring0> PhrozenByte, ich sagte auch "laut wiki", das heißt nicht "alles"…
<ring0> PhrozenByte, hättest du direkt nach bekks antwort angefangen ein skript zu schreiben, wärste auch schon längst fertig :)
<PhrozenByte> Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich die ganze Zeit nur auf das Chatfenster starre und zwischenzeitlich nicht andere Dinge tue ringO ;) Sei's drum, dennoch Danke für die Hilfe und schönen Abend!
<ring0> PhrozenByte, jo, dir auch. skripte nicht so viel!+
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-01
<pog> ich wollte den Laptop meines Vaters wieder in Betrieb nehmen. aus dem recovery-mode kann ich mit meinem passwort in eine Rootconsole. Aber wenn ich mich mit dem admin-user einlogge, scheint das Passwort falsch. (das Characterset hab ich überprüft, das pw sieht o.k aus wenn ich es sichtbar eintippe).
<pog> moin
<_moep_> was meinst du mit "admin-user"?
<pog> was wird beim recovery-mode überhaupt fuer ein user verwendet, ein root-user gibt es ja nicht in dem sinn.
<pog> das ist der User, wo ich den pc normalweise einrichte (die Benutzer bekommen dann einen eigenen)
<pog> ich hab angst, wenn ich nun ein pw aendere, und es klappt nicht, dass ich gar nicht mehr reinkomme.
<pog> init=/bin/sh klappt nicht, gibt ein kernel error.
<pog> sonst kann ich noch mit einer Boot-usb drauf...
<LetoThe2nd> ich seh das problem nicht. mit ner livecd und chroot kann ich immer und jedes passwort ändern, zumindest im unix benutzermanagement
<LetoThe2nd> ist auch alles gut dokumentiert.
<pog> aber trotzdem merwürdig, dass das pw o.k. ist, wenn ich mit recovery reingehe.
<pog> ich probiers mal, thanks.
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab hier Samba 4.1.17-Ubuntu am Laufen und habe Probleme mit 'force directory mode = 0770'. Auf Windows erstellte Ordner haben am Ende nämlich immer 0750 statt 0770, und somit können andere Gruppenmitglieder keine Dateien im Ordner erstellen. Ist in der Richtung ein Bug bekannt? Ich finde nämlich keinen, nur alte Threads zu Samba 3.x
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: gefühlt würde ich sagen, umask ist dein stichwort zu suchen - ist aber ausdrücklich nur geraten
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: Danke. Ich schaue mal danach.
<NTQ> Womöglich liegt es an "obey PAM restrictions = yes". Ich hab's jetzt auf no gestellt, aber muss noch kurz warten, bis ich samba neustarten darf. Ein Reload hat jedenfalls nicht gereicht.
<NTQ> Lösung hier: http://www.dirk-hagedorn.de/?p=1348 und hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/574324/samba-create-mask-force-create-mode-cant-set-group-write-bit
<Blindie> guten morgen
<Blindie> wenn ich bei mir über den Browser musik abspeiele wird der auf 5.1 aupgemixt, kann ich das irgendwo deaktivieren?
<_moep_> kannst du afaik mit pavucontrol einstellen
<Blindie> ich habe in der daemon.conf enable-remixing auf off gestellt, sollte das nicht eigentlich reichen?
<zeroC> hoi...
<zeroC> kurze frage, wenn ich chrome von diesem "startmenue" starte, dann kann ich bei amazon prime keine videos schauen weil irgendwas mit den plugins nicht stimmt... starte ich chrome ueber das terminal funzt das... (es geht um das widevine content decryption module)
<zeroC> ist nen ubuntu 15.10
<zeroC> desktop
<nagetier> zeroC, schau mal mit ps, top oder ähnlichem nach wie genau die beiden Startarten tatsächlich aufgerufen werden
<nagetier> zeroC, ich vermute aus dem Startmenü heraus wird da noch etwas angehangen
<zeroC> nagetier: probier ich daheim mal aus, danke! :) gibts denn irgendeine moeglichkeit das zu veraendern?
<zeroC> ist halt unity dings
<nagetier> zeroC, bestimmt, schau ob du den Eintrag im Menü abändern kannst, wie genau, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein Unity verwende
<nagetier> wünschte mir ja per rechter Mausklick, oft muss man dazu aber ein Tool aufrufen und es dort machen
<zeroC> nagetier: dachte ich mir...
<zeroC> das is das bloede an dem geraffel... bin schon am ueberlegen ob ich mir wieder i3 nehme, da definier ich das wenigstens... :D
<nagetier> joa
<starchild_> Hi ! Könnte mir jemand helfen ? Ich benutze ubuntu mate auf meinen raspberry pi 2 und habe overscan deaktiviert kann aber trotzdem nicht full hd benutzen 
<ppq> starchild_, in #raspberrypi sind viele die sich damit auskennen, hier leider nicht so viele.. da wären deine chancen besser
<starchild_> danke ppq
<newan> Hallo, wenn ich mich mit ssh auf meinen Homeserver verbinde ist die shell schwer hackelig. Tipp ich was dann kommen die Buchstaben sehr zeitversetzt. Nach einer weile läuft es dann flüssig und dann wieder völlig langsam. Woran kann sowas liegen? bzw wonach kann ich schauen. Client 15.10 server 14.04 lts
<jokrebel> newan: Für den Anfang, mal auf beiden Kisten wenn es "Hackelt" die Auslastung von CPU, RAM und Netzwerk kontrollieren.
<newan> achso ja das hab ich remote getstet da ist alles im schlafmodus. da derzeit nur nfs läuft aber kein zugriff
<newan> lokal hab ich das noch nicht beachtet
<newan> gerade wieder alles ohne irgendwelche last. Ist aber wlan
<jokrebel> Nunja - WLAN könnt an sowas schon auch schuld sein, wenn alles andere schon ausgeschlossen wurde würd ich da mal WLAN deaktivieren und direkt per LAN ranhängen.
<newan> o.k meld mich dann die tage nochmal, den derzeit ist nur wlan möglich
<jokrebel> newan: Aber dann solltest Du das eigentlich auch bei Surfen und so merken. IRC per ssh ist jetzt nicht sooo Datenhungrig.
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal mit mosh (anstatt ssh) versuchen.
<newan> ne mach ja auch rsync auf den server mit guten durchsatz
<jokrebel> naja - bei rsync merkt man vermutlich einen kurzen hänger nicht so wie bei einer ssh-Fernverbindung
<zeroC> nagetier: du hast recht in der .local/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop war noch etwas anderes in der EXEC zeile
<zeroC> umgestellt, jetzt gehts
<zeroC> *sehr* bitter
<MoonChild> kein powermac user hier
<MoonChild>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-59-powerpc64-smp ppc64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x PPC970MP (PowerMac11,2) @ 1,25GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,8GB, 90,6% free ** Disk: Total: 131,8GB, 86,2% free ** VGA: 1002:6843 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: 14e4:166a ** Uptime: 19m 23s **
<jokrebel> und das Problem weshalb Du unbedingt jemanden mit nem MAC brauchst?
<MoonChild> es funktioniert kein onboard sound
<MoonChild> ich habe kein hdmi monitor wo boxen dabei sind
<jokrebel> MoonChild: Ach und ... Debian ist nebenan ;-) seh ich da grad
<MoonChild> nene ich habe ubuntu
<MoonChild> 14.04
<MoonChild> ich weis nicht wieso der das falsch ausgibt
<MoonChild> die grafikkarte hat ein hdmi Soundport, und der wird geladen
<MoonChild> am fernseher funktioniert natürlich sound und bild
<jokrebel> MoonChild: Was sagt denn ein lsb_release -a (in ein pastebinservice bitte)
<MoonChild> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<MoonChild> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<MoonChild> Release:        14.04
<MoonChild> Codename:       trusty
<MoonChild> alsamixer sagt auch Ati HDMI
<MoonChild> aber onboard nix
<Lembert> Hallo, es gab doch mal auf ubuntuusers so ne Art "Hardwaredatenbank" gibts das noch? Mich interessiert das gerade in Bezug auf Drucker
<Wishmaster2> Lembert: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/
<zeroC> was ist denn ein guter hdd test?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, was du testen möchtest.
<zeroC> bekks: ich hab mir nen raid5 gebastelt (mdadm) und mag jetzt nen bissl mit den werten rumbasteln
<bekks> Dann ist bonnie++ das Tool der Wahl.
<zeroC> https://ticktoo.com/assets/files/ttmedia/raw/1b149a683d573779c2745501f976dbf3.png
<zeroC> wenn sowas hinten rausfaellt waers natuerlich acuh nicht schlimm
<zeroC> ;D
<irreleph4nt> Hi. Ich habe Ubuntu Server 15.10 als Domain Controller konfiguriert. Wenn ich jedoch die Network Shares erstellen will, bekomme ich von chgrp "Domain Admins" "ungültige Gruppe" zurück. Jemand Ideen?
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-02
<Guest13441_> So, hab dan mal den Kanal gewechselt
<k1l> mit /j #kanal kannst du auch mehrere kanäle gleichzeitig betreten
<Guest13441_> Danke für den Tip
<Guest13441_> p
<k1l> guck nach obs nen bios update gibt oder ob das bei dem laptop modell allgemein ein problem ist
<Guest13441_> Das Model ist neu auf den Markt und nicht so der renner wie Samsung Dell Apple usw. deswegen findet man sehr wenig im Netz
<Guest13441_> Bios Update kann ich bei Fujitzu auf der Hompage garnicht finden
<k1l> du kannst wie gesagt auch gucken, ob du den lts kernel von wily installierst. das ist der 4.2er
<Guest13441_> ich hab gerade geschaut, fujitsu hat voll viele Treiber für mein Notebook, wen man Windows benutzt, die haben auch ein Bios Treiber für Windows. Kann es vielleicht sein, das bei Fujitsu ein Treiber für die Lüfter steuerung zuständig ist
<Guest13441_> Bin gleich zurück, ich schau mal welche Bios version ich habe, Fujitsu hat am 11.2015 eine neue Version veröffentlicht, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich die schon ab Werk bekommen habe
<Rochvellon> ansonsten kannst du auch unter Linux den Lüfter manuell steuern: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung/
<Guest4461> Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, ich hab eine Bios Version 1.23 von 08.2015 auf der Hompage gibt es eine neuere Version 1.25 von 11.2015
<Guest4461> Werde Heute (nach dem schlaf) ein Bios Update auf die neuere Version durchführen, und schauen wie der Lüfter sich danach verhällt. 
<Rochvellon> ansonsten kannst du auch mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung/ den Lüfter steuern
<Guest4461> Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich Melde mich auf alle fälle und werde berichten, ob das Bios Update was gebracht hat
<Guest4461> Ich möchte den Lüfter ungerne manuell steuern, da es dort sehr viel schief gehe kann
<Guest4461> Ich hoffe mal, das es das ältere Bios ist
<Guest4461> Versuche gerade im Netz zu finden, was steuert eigendlich den Lüfter, das Bios alleine, oder ein Treiber von Hersteller des Notebooks?
<k1l> acpi
<Guest4461> Was ist den das?
<k1l> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<Guest4461> ok, gibt es bei Ubuntu einen zusätzlichen Treiber dafür, oder wie soll man es verstehen, wie funktioniert das ganze
<k1l> acpi ist da die schnittstelle. update erstmal das bios.
<Guest4461> ok, alles klar vielen Dank. Nach dem Bios update werde ich auf jeden fall mal berichten.
<Guest4461> Kann man eigendlich das Bios Updaten ohne Windows auf dem Rechner zu haben, weil die meisten Bios update werden doch über eine .exe Datei von Windows durchgeführt
<k1l> Guest4461: das ist extrem geräte abhängig
<Guest4461> ok, dan werde ich mal Fujitsu Heute mal fragen müssen
<c-yco> hi
<c-yco> jemand ne idee warum ich mit einem ssh client (putty) bash als shell bekomme und mit nem anderem (salt) nur sh?
<c-yco> eigenartig ist auch das das nur bei nem neuen benutzer passiert.
<c-yco> wenn ich mich mit root anmelde per ssh bekomm ich mit salt ebenfalls ne bash ..
<c-yco> ich würd nur gern ssh für root deaktivieren ..
<k1l> was hast du denn bei dem user beim anlegen als shell angegeben? 
<c-yco> erstmal garnichts
<c-yco> habs dann aber in der passwd nachgepflegt
<c-yco> und eben ist mir aufgefallen das es am verwendeten ssh client hängt ..
<k1l> dann guck mal in salt nach
<c-yco> da gibts nicht viel einzustellen 
<c-yco> ich kann nur term type setzen 
<c-yco> da ist momentan xterm eingestellt
<c-yco> das eigenartige ist ja benutz ich salt um mich als root anzumelden bekomm ich auch ne bash .. es muss wohl die Kombination user + client sein ...
<c-yco> salt hat den Vorteil das es gleich ne schlüsselverwaltung mitbringt und ich nicht seperat pageant starten muss dafür
<c-yco> oder wüsstest du noch nen anderen windows ssh client
<c-yco> aus putty / kitty 
<k1l> ich nutze da putty.
<c-yco> ok, danke erstmal, evt. muss ich mich doch nochmal mit pageant auseinandersetzen
<sdx32> verschiedene Keys oder die gleichen? (man kann zum Key Optionen angeben, mitunter die Shell)
<NTQ> Hi. Wie kann ich denn eine bestimmte Java-Version für einen einzelnen Nutzer installieren? Kann ich z.B. ein deb-Paket mit bestimmten prefix installieren oder sowas?
<sdx32> NTQ: nein, aber java ist vom alternativen-system gemanaged. Also einfach installieren und passende Symlinks fuer den Benutzer anlegen.
<NTQ> sdx32: Hm. Auch eine Idee. Probier ich mal aus.
<bauruine_> hallo. Ich habe das Problem das ich mich nicht mehr per ssh auf meinem Server einloggen kann. Es hängt einfach nach "debug1: Entering interactive session." funktioniert weder mit meinem normalen account noch mit root. Lokal einloggen geht auch nicht. https://i.imgur.com/wSISVy4.png. Hat jemand eine idee was ich da machen kann?
<dadrc> bauruine_: Platte voll?
<dadrc> Keine inodes mehr frei?
<bauruine_> dadrc, weder noch 8% inodes und 11% speicher.
<bauruine_> dadrc, es starten auch so ziemlich alle services. nur das einloggen funktioniert nicht.
<nagetier> bauruine_, /var/log/auth.log mal ansehen
<nagetier> falls physisch noch zugriff ist
<nagetier> ah, lokal auch nicht.. urgs
<nagetier> nuja, mit einem live-medium sollte es ja zu kontrollieren sein
<bauruine_> nagetier, ich kann ein live system booten (ist ein hetzner server) http://paste.ubuntu.com/14857156/ sieht allerdings unauffällig aus. 
<nagetier> bauruine_, auch auf dem bild sah das doch eigentlich ok aus, oder übersehe ich etwas?
<bauruine_> nagetier, der command prompt fehlt. ich habe btw. über 10 minuten gewartet da kam nichts mehr.
<nagetier> bauruine_, hm.. versuche mal chvt 2 abzusetzen, evtl nimmt das system ja noch commands an.. ist aber wage
<nagetier> aber kA, ich rate gerade nur
<bauruine_> nagetier, ich bin gerade per chroot in meinem system. ich kann per su - stefan den user nicht wechseln o.O
<bauruine_> sudo -iu stefan funktioniert 
<bauruine_> nagetier, chvt 2?
<nagetier> bauruine_, ja, es wechselt das tty, in dem Fall wohl von 1 auf 2, wollte gucken ob dort das prompt erscheint
<nagetier> bauruine_, aber das ist eigentlich quatsch, bin leider überfragt
<bauruine_> nagetier, ja das geht.
<nagetier> bauruine_, per ssh?
<bauruine_> nagetier, nein ich hatte vorher noch eine lara (so ein remote kvm zeug von hetzner) und da konnte ich zwischen den einzelnen ttys herumswitchen. brachte aber auch nichts.
<bauruine_> nagetier, momentan habe ich ein live system und bin halt per chroot in mein system gewechselt.
<nagetier> hatte hier ähnlichen foo mal, da half das auch, auch wild Enter drücken.. irgendwann erschien das prompt
<nagetier> bauruine_, macht ja nichts, kannst ja dennoch per ssh mal testen 
<nagetier> ah, vergiss es
<Approach> Habe ein normales upgrade gemacht... nun macht grub stress... welche Partition ist den nun richtig... ?
<Approach> http://pastebin.com/RTY0qck3
<Approach> ich weis das die Main festplate /dev/sda ist aber welche partion?
<bauruine_> Approach, Dann solltest du grub auf /dev/sda installieren.
<Approach> bauruine_: hab aber 2 partitionen
<Approach> will nach dem reboot noch ubuntu haben :D
<bauruine_> Approach, Nur auf /dev/sda (ohne partition)
<Approach> ok :)
<uniCAT> Hi, mit welchem Programm spiele ich die kleinen Streams auf den .www-Seiten (z.B. n-tv.de, n24.de usw.) ab?
<k1l> "Browser"
<uniCAT> welches "Teilchen" ist dafür verantwortlich?
<v0r0nwe> + flash plugin in den meisten Fällen
<v0r0nwe> ^^
<k1l> das ist sicher flash.
<uniCAT> shockwave?
<k1l> im firefox musste das nur immer auch nochmal extra erlauben pro seite
<uniCAT> k1l,  schockwave ist drauf (Status: immer aktiv). ich werde nicht explizit nach Freigabe gefragt. Trotzdem kann ich die Streams nicht laufen lassen. Und: I have no idea why?
<v0r0nwe> uniCAT: das hast du aber schon durch, oder? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash/
<v0r0nwe> (also auch die hinweise/fehler/problemlösungen die da beschrieben werden)
<uniCAT> werde ich nachlesen
<uniCAT> v0r0nwe, zZ lese ich folgendes:
<uniCAT> http://business.chip.de/news/Firefox-blockt-endlich-Flash-Der-Anfang-vom-Ende-des-Flash-Player_81030055.html
<v0r0nwe> ja das ist grundsätzlich sowieso zu unterstützen
<v0r0nwe> also flash generell auszumerzen :D
<k1l> uniCAT: welches flash plugin hast du wie installiert?
<uniCAT> k1l, ich habe nichts nachinstalliert, verwende nur standard-installation
<k1l> uniCAT: ok. dann lies den eben verlinkten artikel vom wiki
<uniCAT> k1l, mache ich
<mikmaq> Hi, ist hier ein "dd" Guru an Bord? Habe ne Frage zu einer Verkleinerung der Partition einer ext. HDD.
<k1l> das würde ich klassisch mit gparted machen oder so
<mikmaq> Das habe ich auch so gemacht. Nur da bekomme ich den Fehler.
<jokrebel> den?
<mikmaq> Dass ich die Partition nicht verkleinern kann.
<mikmaq> Ich will mich kurz halten deshalb schreib ich jetzt mal alles auf pastebin. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen.
<k1l> mikmaq: mit genauen fehlermeldungen kann man auch genauer helfen
<mikmaq> k1l...Moment
<jokrebel> mikmaq: Kannst ja auch einfach nen Screenshot von gparted mit Deinen Aufteilungen und der Fehlermeldung Nopasten.
<mikmaq> sorry aber ich hab noch nie nen Screenshot no ge pastet. Kann mir einer mal nen Link hierzu schicken?
<mikmaq> http://pastebin.com/PtJLqDh0
<jokrebel> mikmaq: http://imgur.com/
<k1l> mikmaq: imgur.com nehmen
<k1l> screenshot geht mit der DRUCK taste
<mikmaq> http://imgur.com/a/DRQ1k
<jokrebel> es existieren keine Backups? oO
<mikmaq> Das ist meine Backup Platte und ich habe auf dem Rechner keine 420 GB mehr Platz
<jokrebel> Da sieht man jetzt halt leider gar nichts der Plattenaufteilung
<mikmaq> Moment, neuer Screenshot kommt
<k1l> mikmaq: was heisst denn "falsch paritioniert"?
<zeroC> jmd eine idee fuer einen clipboard manager?
<k1l> ich versteh das grundproblem noch nicht so richtig
<mikmaq> Die USB-Platte wurde vom Hersteller (Medion-Aldi) wohl als LBA - Boot formatiert
<k1l> mikmaq: das sind keine formatierung. das sind flags.
<jokrebel> zeroC: Ich bin mit ClipIt 1.4.2 sehr zufrieden
<zeroC> jokrebel: merci, werd ich mir mal anschauen
<k1l> mikmaq: und was ist das problem mit dem rpi jetzt? kann er nicht davon booten oder wie?
<zeroC> jokrebel: nimmst du unity?
<jokrebel> ja
<mikmaq> http://imgur.com/126NoXN
<jokrebel> oO - 1 Terabyte mit fat32
<zeroC> ouch! 
<mikmaq> Nein, der Pi kann die Dateien nicht lesen. Es sind auch massig Mp3s drauf. Auf diese möchte ich mit dem Pi per Volumio zugreifen und Volumio ist unable to access :-)
<k1l> mikmaq: stop
<k1l> mikmaq: bist du sicher, dass das nicht einfach nur ein rechte problem vom rpi OS ist?
<mikmaq> Möglich. Ich mache in letzter Zeit schon viel mit diversen Pi-HTPC Sachen rum, z.B. PiMusic, RuneAudio und jetzt Volumio. Bei keinem konnte der Pi auf die Daten zugreifen. Genau das gleiche mit Kodi auf openelec. Kein Access
<mikmaq> Also war mein Ansatz dass der Wurm wohl bei der Platte liegt.
<k1l> kannst du denn mit dem rechner jetzt auf die daten zugreifen?
<mikmaq> ja, sowohl unter Ubuntu 14.04 als auch unter Win10
<k1l> dann würde ich erstmal gucken ob du da kein rechteproblem hast. bzw was das genaue problem am rpi ist
<mikmaq> klar, nur ganz ehrlich..wenn 4 Distris nicht drauf zugreifen können...aber anyway. Ich versuche jetzt mal was ganz anderes. Ich kopiere mal 5 MP3s auf nen anderen USB-Stick und dann will ich mal schauen ob der Pi drauf zugreift.
<jokrebel> mikmaq: Ich dachte von anderen OS aus _kannst_ Du zugreifen?
<mikmaq> Ja vom Laptop/PC Win 7/Win10/Ubuntu 14.04 alles kein Problem. Nur der Pi derzeit unter Volumio OS verweigert halt das Lesen
<jokrebel> aber ich frag mich auch immer mehr, was das mit der Partitionierung zu tun haben soll und wo da eigentlich das Ubuntu-Problem stecken soll.
<mikmaq> Wart mal grad. Ich mach das grad mal mit dem Stick
<zeroC> was fuern pw store benutzt ihr (am besten mit option zum austausch von pw files unter windows/mac/linux)
<Schlawiner> Keepass finde ich ganz gut
<mikmaq> @jokrebel und k1l...also..von nem normalen USB-Stick liest er bzw. er gibt die Musik wieder. Ergo muss der Hase doch bei der USB-Platte begraben liegen, oder?
<jokrebel> ist denn der Stick auch fat32 formatiert?
<mikmaq> ja
<mikmaq> habe ich eben noch mal geschaut
<jokrebel> wobei es aber immer noch kein Ubuntu Support Fall ist.
<jokrebel> mikmaq: Ist das diese mochtengern USB3 Platte vom Aldi? Fällt mir grad ein, mit der hatte ich auch Probleme an meiner Fritzbox
<mikmaq> Das stimmt. Nur noch mal vielleicht einfacher erklärt: USB-HDD ist zu 40% gefüllt. Ich möchte die Partition halbieren um die 40% auf die andere Partition zu schieben. Wenn das gelingen würde wäre mir schon viel geholfen.
<mikmaq> jkrebel: ja, genau die ist das 59 € bei Aldi Süd vor etwa 6 Wochen
<jokrebel> die sprang bei mir immer zwischen USB2 und USB3 Mode hin und her (trotz benutzunger beider USB-Stecker) und war somit sogut wie unbenutzbar. Lediglich wenn ich sie zu USB2 zwang war Datenaustausch möglich. 
<jokrebel> Ich hab se wieder zurückgebracht...
<mikmaq> die Idee hatte ich ja noch gar nicht. Wäre das evtl. ne Lösung dass ich sie nur per USB 2 einstecke...? Die hat ja 2 Stecker (einer mit USB 3 und einer mit USB2)
<mikmaq> Hat sie bei dir mit USB 2 funktioniert? Oder war da der Stromhunger zu groß?
<jokrebel> Das könnte auch den Abbruch von Gparted verursacht haben.
<mikmaq> ...so langsam...dämmerts..
<mikmaq> Ich versuche es mal mit USB2 auf dem PI
<jokrebel> Und das ist _kein_ Kabel mit einem USB2 und einem USB3 Stecker. Das zweite (dünnere) USB-Kabel kann man in einen weiteren USB-Port steckenum "mher Strom" zu bekommen. Aber wie gesagt, bei meiner Fritzbox hat das auch nicht ausgereicht. Vielleicht hätte man Erfolg mit einem aktiven (eigenes Steckernetzteil) USB-Hub.
<nuthz> hey, ich habe ein problem mit Ubunt 14.04, mit Netzwerk . kann mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> Aber nun sag ich gute Nacht und viel Erfolg. und vor allem <ENDE_Offtopic>
<mikmaq> Danke @jokrebel N8
<David1977> nuthz: wie lautet denn dein Problem?
<David1977> Schilder es einfach und dann sehen wir mal weiter
<nuthz> #Ich kann nicht mehr auf den netzwerkmanager zugreifen, mich weder über LAN noch WLAN mit dem Internet verbinden. Wenn ich auf Netzwerk zugreifen will erscheibt Fehlermeldung: ""Die Netzwerkdienste des Systems sind mit dieser Version nicht kompatibel". Lösungssuche im netz bisher nicht hilfreich, da ich keine Ahnung von Ubuntu habe. Problem is nach nem Update aufgetreten
<David1977> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fehlermeldung-die-netzwerkdienste-des-systems-/
<nuthz> das habe ich bereits ausprobiert, gemacht aber nichts verändert
<mikmaq> Danke an alle die geholfen haben. Es wie jokrebel geschrieben hat. Nachdem ich die USB-Platte mit externem Strom versorgt hatte, funzt alles. Chapeau und Danke euch
<nuthz> wenn das an nem Update liegt, dann vllt einfach neuinstallieren und Backup raufziehen mit alten daten?
<David1977> nuthz: kannst du mal den Inhalt der datei /etc/network/interfaces bei pastebin pasten und den Link hier veröffentlichen?
<nuthz> da steht nur 
<nuthz> auto lo und darunter iface lo inet loopback
<David1977> ok, dann sieht das schon mal sauber aus
<nuthz> aber würde neuinstallation was bringen? weil vorher hatte ich das Problem nie, nutze Ubuntu auf dem Rechner noch 3 Jahre
<David1977> Ich denke schon...die Frage ist halt nur warum es aufgetreten ist
<David1977> Das würde mich an deiner Stelle viel mehr interessieren
<nuthz> mmh ja aber ich hab halt echt keine Ahnung, bin bei Lösungssuche auf Hilfe angewiesen da ich nur ausführen kann -.-
<nuthz> ich gebe es aus für heute, aber danke trotzdem! 
<MoonChild> kein onboard sound wegen er Grafikkarte
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-03
<zeroC> vllt. hab ichs auch nur wieder falsch verstanden, aber warum laeuft der nginx-master prozess als root? 
<zeroC> in der nginx.conf steht das das www-data sein sollte wie bei den subprozessen auch...
<zeroC> ohh, und guten morgen
<mgolisch> vermutlich wegen des listen sockets
<koegs_> zeroC: nur der master-prozess läuft als root
<koegs_> die worker als www-data
<zeroC> koegs_, mgolisch: danke! :)
<star314> Hallo Leute,
<star314> Eine kurze Frage an die Freunde der Konsole. Wo ist eingestellt, dass die system logs auf tty7 ausgegeben werden?
<stevieh1> hmm... wahrscheinlich in der konfiguration des syslogd
<koegs> bei ubuntu ist dort üblicherweise der x-server
<star314> Ist nicht syslog abgelöst worden?
<star314> syslogd
<koegs> durch rsyslog
<star314> genau
<koegs> aber wie gesagt per default ist auf tty7 der desktop
<star314> Ein grep nach tty6 auf die Configs von rsyslog findet nichts.
<star314> koegs: Sorry, ich meinte tty6 und nicht tty7
<star314> tty7 ist X
<koegs> sag ich doch
<star314> koegs: Danke fürs aufmerksam machen. War mein Fehler. :-)
<stevieh1> mein rsyslog logt nirgendwo auf ne Konsole... sollte er?
<star314> stevieh1: Hängt möglicherweise mit der Versionsnummer zusammen. 10.04 hat auf tty6 gelogt, usw.
<star314> stevieh1: Click mal alle CTRL-ALT durch.
<stevieh1> hab ich grad. da loggt nix
<koegs> 10.04, das will doch keienr
<star314> seltsam
<stevieh1> 15.10
<star314> koegs: war nur ein Beispiel
<geser> star314: in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf findest du ein auskommentiertes Beispiel für /dev/tty8. Am besten den Abschnitt, so wie du ihn haben möchtest, in eine eigene .conf-Datei kopieren.
<Bolvaron> hiho
<Bolvaron> weiß jemand warum ich Ubuntu nicht mehr vom Stick installieren kann? beim booten kommt nix, Monitor bleibt schwarz
<dadrc> Funktioniert der Boot-USB-Stick an einem anderen Rechner?
<Bolvaron> ja
<Bolvaron> man kann von hochfahren, komme bis zum Auswahlmenü, sobald ich "Try Ubuntu without install" oder "installation" auswähle, bleibt der Schirm schwarz ohne Fehlermeldung
<k1l_> welche ubuntu genau? was ist das für hardware? was kommt als fehler? ist usb ausgewählt?
<k1l_> dann versuch mal den nomodeset parameter den brauchen einige grakas
<Bolvaron> hab ne GTX 980 auf nem ASROCK Zxx Killer Mainboard und nem 4770k
<Bolvaron> Hauptfestplatte ne SSD von Crucial
<k1l_> Bolvaron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132   <<<- no modeset beim booten der live probieren
<Bolvaron> OK, ich versuchs mal
<Bolvaron> danke
<Bolvaron> Nomodeset war erfolglos,aber über den noveau Schalter gings 
<argon18> wo krigt man die neuste skype version für linux? (skype 7.1)
<k1l_> macht microsoft davon eine version für linux?
<Guest11956> Guten Abend, ich moechte gerne das Packet lm-sensors installieren, aber ich bekomme einen Fehler "E: Package 'lm-sensors' has no installation candidate"
<k1l_> Guest11956: was sagt "lsb_release -d"?
<argon18> weiss ich nicht, auf der homepage bieten sie nur 4.3 an, die ist aber inzwischen so veraltet, das man mit sich ihr nicht mehr mit einem Videoanruf zu einem 7.1 verbinden kann
<k1l_> argon18: das ist propritäre software. wenn microsoft kein 7.1 für linux macht, dann kann es keiner
<Guest11956> Ich hab die Skype Version 4.3, und ich m;chte nichts anderes haben, die neuen Versionen haben Werbung usw. wie bei Windows, die 4.3 Version ist ein gany normales Skype ohne Werbung, nur yu empfehlen
<argon18> dann sollten sie wenigstens das alte paket nicht als aktuelle version anpreisen. die alte version ist noch für 12.04
<k1l_> argon18: sag das microsoft :)
<Guest11956> lsb_release -d sagt> Ubuntu 10.04.03 LTS
<argon18> Guest11956: das problem sind die videoanrufe, die funktionieren zwischen den alten und ganz neuen versionen nicht mehr
<k1l_> Guest11956: 10.04.3?
<Guest11956> Bei mir klappen alleVideoanrufe mit Windows Skzpe auf der neuesten Version
<Guest11956> sorry, ich meinte 14.04.03 LTS
<argon18> bei mir kam die meldung, dass meine skype version ein update benötigt, um an dem Videoanruf teilzunehmen
<k1l_> Guest11956: ist universe aktiviert?
<Guest11956> Hast Du die Meldung bei Windows oder Ubuntu bekommen
<Guest11956> wie geht den das
<k1l_> Guest11956: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" auf paste.ubuntu.com hochladen bitte und hier verlinken
<Guest11956> ich sag gleich, das ich eine boot Version vom USB Stick auf Englisch nutze, zum testen, vielleicht liegt es daran
<argon18> bei mir ging die vieoaktivierung nicht, der ander im anruf hat mir das dann gesagt, das ich ein update benötige, was ihm zuvor die software mitgeteilt hat (ich bin bei ubuntu er bei windows)
<k1l_> Guest11956: ja
<Guest11956> Wie kann ich den jetzt das Packet installieren, zum testen_
<argon18> quellcode suchen, oder ne kompilierte version aus dem netz
<k1l_> Guest11956: universe aktivieren in den systemeinstellungen. 
<k1l_> argon18: das ist bullshit
<Guest11956> wie soll ich die den durchfuehren
<k1l_> Guest11956: geh in die system einstellungen -> software and updates. dort dann universe aktivieren.
<Guest11956> Danke
<argon18> k1l_: wo geht das bitte? außerdem geht es so gebnauso, ist vielleicht umständlihcer
<k1l_> argon18: dann erfrag mal den quellcode von skype.
<argon18> k1l_: um den gehts gar nicht
<argon18> k1l_: ich bin nicht ungebildet genug, um das nicht zu wissen
<Guest11956> Hat funktionier, vielen Dank. lm-sensors ist installiert 
<k1l_> der rat lm-sensors auf ubuntu selber zu kompilieren ist ein noch dämlicherer vorschlag
<argon18> k1l_: mag sein, kann man auch freundlicher formulieren
<k1l_> man kann auch leuten die hilfe suchen einfach keinen müll erzählen
<argon18> k1l_: für mich war das bis vor wenigen minuten kein müll??
<k1l_> dann bist du ja jetzt noch weniger ungebildet als vorher.
<argon18> aber entschuldige, wenn mein bullshit hier stört, der mir bisher bei defekten geholfem hat
<argon18> streich defekten
<Guest11956> alle meine 4 Kerne laufen gerade bei ca. 47/50grad, aber der Luefter greht immer staendig in normaler geschwindigkeit weiter
<Guest11956> Er hoert nur fuer ca. 20sec auf, und dreht dan wieder ca. 1 min
<k1l_> Guest11956: warst du gestern schon hier? hast du das bios update gemacht?
<Guest11956> Genau, ich hab Fujitsu gestern gefragt, um das Bios Update yu machen, muss man Windows auf der Maschiene haben. Hab mir gerade eine 250GB HDD bestellt, die ich einbauen werde, um darauf Windows yu installieren, m;chte ungerne wieder meine SSD mit frisch installieren Ubuntu loeschen
<Guest11956> Hab mir jetyt nur lm-sensors installier um zu gucken, was die CPU fuer eine Temparatur hat, schein aber alles ok zu sein, wen ich mehr mit dem recher mache, wird er heisser und der Luefter geht an, ich schau mal, wie es nach dem Bios updat wir
<Rochvellon> hm, ich sehe, skype soll auch gut mit wine laufen
<Bolvaron> ich versuch im Moment erstmal, Linux zu installieren, dann mach ich mir sorgen über Programme ^^
<Bolvaron> hab mich für Mint KDE entschieden, da mir ubuntu mit dem eigenen Launcher nicht gefallen hat. Komme aber nicht weit bei der Installation
<k1l_> Bolvaron: Kubuntu heisst die ubuntu version mit KDE vorinbstalliert
<k1l_> für mint musst du die mint leute fragen. die findest du nicht hier sondern in einem anderen irc netzwerk
<Bolvaron> hmm mal sehen ob ich das hochgefahren bekomme, hab windows10 drauf und will ein gutes Linux nebenbei nutzen
<Bolvaron> lohnt sich kubuntu für nen linux anfänger?
<k1l_> es ist halt ein anderer desktop.
<k1l_> probier es halt einfach aus
<Bolvaron> der ubuntu desktop hat mir nicht gefallen ^^
<k1l_> xfce ist unter windows umteigern auch beliebt. Xubuntu nutzt das
<Bolvaron> muss halt auch sehen ob es mit win10 harmoniert, und wie ich da die partitionen einteile
<Bolvaron> hab win10 auf ner 120gb ssd installiert, wieviel platz brauch ubuntu bzw. kubuntu auf der SSD?
<k1l_> Bolvaron: das geht nur um desktops. das grundsystem ist bei allen *ubuntus gleich
<Bolvaron> OK, was meinste wäre für die SSD ne sinnvolle Einteilung, muss aber auch sehen dass es mit EFI hochfährt
<Rochvellon> für Linux brauchst du so ca 10 GB fürs Sytem (wobei da lieber etwas großzügiger sein) + Nutzerdaten
<Bolvaron> hab noch ne 2 TB Daten-HDD
<k1l_> 15GB für / (root) partition, den rest für /home (da kommen die ganzen userdaten rein)
<Bolvaron> auf der SSD soll win10 weiterhin draufbleiben
<Bolvaron> also parallel auf einer Disk
<k1l_> Bolvaron: ja dann starte win und verkleiner von dort die windows partition.
<k1l_> Bolvaron: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/
<n3xus> wenn du ubuntu installiert hast kannst du alle desktop (kde/xfce/lxde/mate/cinnamon usw) nachziehen und must nicht immer neu installieren .. kannst alle bequem testen mit einer ubuntu installation ... meine kleine verwendet immer xfce während ich immer den wmii nehme
<Bolvaron> bin in windows über mirc am chatten
<Bolvaron> 30 GB genug für Linux? swap und home sollen auf die große HDD
<k1l_> Bolvaron: keine swap
<k1l_> Bolvaron: (es sei dnen du hast wenig ram)
<Bolvaron> 16GB
<Rochvellon> Fürs Sytem sind 30 GB mehr als ausreichend
<k1l_> Bolvaron: das reicht. kein swap. nur / und /home. jeweils 15GB
<Bolvaron> CPU: 4770k, RAM:16GB, Grafik: GTX980
<Bolvaron> für /home hab ich 500GB von meiner 2TB reserviert
<k1l_> und dann kannste die großen daten einfach von der datenpartition mounten
<Bolvaron> so 30GB sind frei, jetzt muss ich warten bis die install-datei da ist
<Bolvaron> USB-Stick kreiere ich mit unetbootin
<Rochvellon> jo, wäre auch eine Idee, die 500 GB nach bspw. ~/Daten zu mounten
<k1l_> Rochvellon: eben
<k1l_> man will ja auch schnell startende programme. also gut wenn der ganze user config kram auch auf der ssd ist
<Bolvaron> sind 15GB wirklich genug auch für zukünfige Patches?
<k1l_>  /dev/sdb1        28G    9,9G   17G   38% /
<Rochvellon> ja, auch wenn ich selber momentan 20 GB für / reserviert habe, reicht das gut
<k1l_> ich hab sogar alles von latex drauf und bin knapp unter 10GB
<Bolvaron> okay
<Bolvaron> wobei meine HDD ne 7200 upm ist, die lädt auch meine Games sehr schnell
<k1l_> ne hdd ist nne trabbi gegen eine ssd
<Bolvaron> ich weiß
<Rochvellon> eine vernünftige SSD ist sogar noch schneller ;)
<Bolvaron> Crucial MX-100
<Bolvaron> 120 GB
<Bolvaron> das ganze System ist auf Speed getrimmt, CPU iss übertaktet, GPU iss ne Asus Strix GTX 980
<Hiege> guten abend ich habe nur mal eine kleine frage zu dem Openvpn server, bei dem CommonName wird ja beim schlüssel erstellen der hostname, oder der DynDNS name angegeben, wenn der PC sich im internen netz befindet und man ne Feste Ip hat, braucht man dann Trotzdem einen domainnamen? oder geht auch einfach die IP adresse vom Router mit der Portweiterleitung, oder nimmt man den Hostname welchen der Ser
<Hiege> ver im internen Netzwerk hat. 
<Rochvellon> wenn Du das Zertifikat für den Zugriff aus dem Internet haben willst, dann nimmst du die öffentliche IP-Adresse
<Hiege> ok danke 
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-04
<Guest9130> Hallo
<Guest9130> ist da jemand :( ?
<eTeddy> Ja hier ist jemand
<Guest9130> Guten Morgen :)... Ich  habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft (ohne Betriebssystem) und habe Ubuntu 15.10 darauf installiert. Nun möchte ich einen Penny Mobil Internet-Stick nutzen. Habe schon bei google geschaut, aber bekomme ihn einfach nicht zum laufen... kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
<David1977> stick einstecken und dann direkt danach erstmal 'dmesg' im Terminal eingeben und schauen ob der Stick correct erkannt wurde. 'lsusb' sollte auch was zeigen
<David1977> immer ohne die '' eingeben
<Guest9130> habe 'dmesg' eingegeben und jetzt werden mir 1mio sachen angezeigt, muss das erstmal finden moment
<Guest9130> [ 1759.364273] usb 1-11: new high-speed USB device number 9 using xhci_hcd [ 1759.494260] usb 1-11: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=2000 [ 1759.494263] usb 1-11: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=4 [ 1759.494264] usb 1-11: Product: Internetstick [ 1759.494266] usb 1-11: Manufacturer: Internetstick [ 1759.494267] usb 1-11: SerialNumber: MF1900TMOD010000
<Guest9130> Also wird er erkannt ja ?
<Guest9130> 'lsusb' : Bus 001 Device 009: ID 19d2:2000 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM MF627/MF628/MF628+/MF636+ HSDPA/HSUPA
<tokam> Hallo ich muss immer im HP Device manager vor dem Drucken auf start-printer klicken. Lässt sich das automatisieren oder umgehen?
<Schlawiner> nabönd (AMSG Nr. 2.153)
<Schlawiner> sorry - falscher raum
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-05
<perz> [    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 0x00000000DDDB7880 000038 (v00 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)
<perz> [    0.024496] Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe auf einem Ubuntu 14.04 Server eine relativ komische ausgabe von "free -m" http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886329/   In der zweiten Zeile steht dass 3721MB für Caches verwendet werden, das passt aber mit der ersten Zeile nicht zusammen in der sthet das nur 1780 MB belegt sind
<yogg> Hat wer eine Idee wie es zu den Zahlen kommt?
<k1l_> ja. das heisst es wäre 3721 frei ohne die
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: du hast die spalten durcheinander gebracht. die zweite zeile sagt aus: 279M belegt, 3721M frei
<LetoThe2nd> und 2221+303+1197 = 3721
<LetoThe2nd> also alles gut.
<yogg> ahh ok das wurde also geändert
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: was wurde da geändert wenn du einfach die kopfzeile nicht liest? ;-)
<k1l_> das ist gefühlt seit ewigkeiten so.
<yogg> LetoThe2nd: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<yogg> früher hat zeile2 spalte1+spalte2   zeile1 spalte2 ergeben
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: sicher?
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: vielleicht möchtest du mal 635+869 in den taschenrechner deiner wahl eintippen....
<LetoThe2nd> wohingegen 13 + 91 + 764 schon ziemlich genau 869 ist (mit nem megabyte rundung)
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: also hat sich gar nichts geändert.
<yogg> hmm dann hatte ich das wohl sehr falsch im kopf :/
<LetoThe2nd> jep.
<maxhats>  hallo, kennt sich jemand mit exif-daten auslesen aus?
<ppq> exiftool
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Exiftool/
<maxhats> ok ich schaue gleich
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-06
<Luensche> Hallo, gibt es irgendwo eine Kopie das Ubuntu-Wikis, auf die man zugreifen kann?
<krawall> jo
<krawall> ich überlege ubuntu auf mein lenovo thinkpad edge e550 zu installieren. finde auf der lenovo page jedoch nur windows treiber
<krawall> gibt es eine quelle für linuxtreiber?
<k1l> krawall: ubuntu bringt einen ganzen satz von treibern mit. du musst da erstmal nichts selber runterladen
<krawall> ich verstehe
<k1l> generell musst du dich bei ubuntu von dem gedanken lösen sachen von webseiten runterzuladen und die zu installieren. ubuntu hat ein paketsystem und hat schon zig tausende sachen so zusammengepackt, dass sie mit ubuntu funktionieren
<krawall> noch eine frage: in der ubuntu-iso steht amd64. hat das was mit dem prozessor zu tun? in dem laptop werkelt ein i5
<k1l> das 64bit patent ist von amd. das nutzt aber auch intel
<krawall> ich verstehe
<krawall> danke
<krawall> ist die übersetzung gut? oder sollte ich lieber auf english installieren um ungenauigkeiten vorzubeugen?
<krawall> sorry, bin totaler noob und werde wohl noch viele blöde fragen stellen
<k1l> krawall: deutsch ist ok
<krawall> vielen dank
<k1l> zum fragen beantworten sind wir hier. aber trau dich ruhig erstmal  z.b. mit einem live-system auf einem usb-stick dir das anzugucken
<krawall> jo, stick ist schon da. hab allerdings noch kein internet weil kein wlan. besorge mir nachher noch ein kabel und installiere es dann einfach mal
<krawall> gibt es auch nur den geringsten unterschied zwischen libreoffice und openoffice?
<Wishmaster2> krawall: ja
<Wishmaster2> krawall: Beide werden unabhängig voneinander entwickelt
<krawall> welcher IRC client ist zu empfehlen?
<krawall> für ubuntu obviously
<Wishmaster2> krawall: Pidgin
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> Pidgin ist kein IRC client
<Fuchs> Pidgin ist ein IM Client mit angebastelter IRC Unterstuetzung, die sogar gem. den Entwicklern scheisse ist
<krawall> lese ich auch gerade
<Fuchs> krawall: nimm Hexchat wenn Du GUI willst, wenn lieber Text:  weechat oder irssi 
<Wishmaster2> Hm, bin ganz zufrieden damit...
<Wishmaster2> Die Frage nach einem IRC-Client schließt auch nicht IM-Clients aus
<Fuchs> oder Konversation, solltest Du KDE verwenden. Unter Ubuntu / Unity: HExchat
<Fuchs> Wishmaster2: doch, weil alle davon ausnahmslose scheisse sind
<Wishmaster2> Wenn du meinst...
<Fuchs> das Protokoll nur halbherzig unterstuetzen, grobe Bugs haben und schlechte IM Gewohnheiten ins IRC zerren 
<r2000_> nabend
<r2000_> kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen warum das nicht funktioniert?
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/df5f2759b6174b898b3c
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e05f72e53f60e2935fa9
<r2000_> mit fehlermeldung
<_moep_> r2000_: versuch mal hier ${1}\" statt " '
<r2000_> _moep_, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b4c776b6c182d176a832
<r2000_> hatte ich dich richtig verstanden?
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> genau so hatte ich es gemeint
<r2000_> versteh garnicht was da schief läuft, das echo bei variante eins sieht doch eigentlich gut aus
<_moep_> wenns nicht geht
<_moep_> würde ich die äußeren " mit ' und die inneren mit " lassen
<r2000_> hm aber funktioniert dann noch das auflösen des funktionsparameters $1 ?
<_moep_> ka
<r2000_> leider nein:  echo: bash -c "${1}" \n bash: : command not found
<_moep_> mal anders gefragt, was soll an die stelle von der 1 eigentlich rein?
<r2000_> ein beliebiger command  zb  ls -l /
<r2000_> cmd "ls -l /"
<r2000_> oder cmd 'ls -l /' , geht beides nicht ;-)
<_moep_> kannst du das nicht in ne andere variable auslagern und diese dann aufrufen?
<_moep_> ich würde  raten, dass es wegen den {} nicht geht
<r2000_> achso du meinst ich soll garkeine funktion benutzen?
<_moep_> also ich hab mit meinen scripten verglichen, da habe ich sowas: wpa_supplicant -c "$CHOICE" -i "$WLAN_DEVICE" -D "$WLAN_DRIVER"
<_moep_> und die variablen weiter oben definiert
<r2000_> hm!, ok ich probier das mal
<r2000_> wobei der sinn der funktion ja ist, dass ich nicht immer diesen langen rattenschwanz da stehen habe, wenn ich docker direkt aufrufe geht es schon
<_moep_> du kannst für sowas auch in deine bashrc auch nen alias anlegen
<r2000_> ist in meinem fall auch nicht so gut, weil alles portabel bleiben muss
<_moep_> aso
<r2000_> eval `echo $DOCKER_CMD|sed "s/sub1/ls -l/"`
<r2000_> ist das kürzeste was mir einfällt
<r2000_> was auch funktioniert.. aber ist schon arg unleserlich
<_moep_> muss es doch nicht :D
<r2000_> hätte gerne gewusst warum das mit der funktion nicht läuft, das wäre schon etwas schöner gewesen
<krawall> eine frage zu den startern. werden programme, die ich im starter habe automatisch bei systemstart ausgeführt? wenn nein, wo kann ich auf autostart optionen zugreifen?
<r2000_> so geht es auch mit funktion, aber verstehe da nix wieso^^
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8a08bc7b06806ac4581e
<k1l> krawall: nein werden sie nicht
<k1l> krawall: schau mal hier rein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/
<r2000_> also auch so läuft es, erstaunlich:
<r2000_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f458f0535c97adb19586
<r2000_> was macht sed dass es läuft und kann ich das auch von hand machen?
<k1l> sed erstetzt A durch B bei s/A/B/
<r2000_> ja ich weiss, ich meinte bezogen auf mein problem (siehe unterschied der beiden funktionen im link)
<MoonChild> hi
<jokerjoker> auch hallo
<nagetier> oh ne
<MoonChild> Wieder mal da
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-07
<joker__> quit
<rebyc> Hey, ich habe das Problem, dass unter *ubuntu nach einer unregelmäßigen Zeitdauer auf einmal kein Ton mehr durch die Laptoplautsprecher kommt, der Kopfhöreranschluss funktioniert dauerhaft.
<jokrebel> Hardwareproblem ist ausgeschlossen?
<rebyc> Ja, da es ja an sich geht
<rebyc> ohne Probleme, unter Debian lief das immer, nur seit ich wieder *ubuntu nutze, tritt das Problem nach einiger Zeit auf
<rebyc> Nach einem Neustart geht es dann wieder wie gewohnt für eine Zeit
<rebyc> Ist auch unabhängig, ob ich mit VLC oder dem Browser was anhöre
<sdx32> rebyc: lspci | grep -i audio
<rebyc> 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<sdx32> rebyc: der nutzt auch das snd_hda_intel Kernelmodul, ja? Ich habe ein ähnliches Phänomen mit einem anderen Chipset, workaround ist per Hardwaretaste den Sound zu muten und in alsamixer zu unmuten.
<rebyc> wie finde ich das mit dem kernelmodul raus?
<_moep_> lsmod
<rebyc> snd_hda_intel          36864  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi
<rebyc> snd_hda_controller     32768  1 snd_hda_intel
<rebyc> snd_hda_codec         143360  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller
<rebyc> snd_pcm               106496  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller
<rebyc> snd                    86016  19 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi,snd_seq_device
<rebyc> Dein Workaround funktioniert bei mir leider nicht
<_moep_> bitte nopaste nutzen
<_moep_> sonst wird das hässlich
<rebyc> ja, sorry
<Wishmaster2> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Ubuntu so einzustellen, dass festgelegte Anwendungen auf festgelegten Monitoren angezeigt werden? Firefox auf 1 und Thunderbird auf 2 beispielsweise?
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Welches ubuntu mit welcher Oberfläche?
<Wishmaster2> Ubuntu 15.10 mit Unity
<jokrebel> Da gab es schon was. Mir fällt nur grad der Name nicht ein... :-/
<Wishmaster2> Hm, schade
<jokrebel> CCSM
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM/
<jokrebel> aber ob es den für 15.10 auch noch gibt weis ich grad nicht
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: 
<Wishmaster2> Danke
<Wishmaster2> Hm, da bräuchte ich Compiz
<k1l_> compiz läuft bei unity eh schon
<Wishmaster2> Hm, und wie kann ich nun festlegen, welche Anwendung auf welchem Monitor starten soll?
<jokrebel> IIRC im Bereich Fenster - Desktop oder so ähnlich
<jokrebel> Fesnterverwaltung - fenster plazieren
<jokrebel> platzieren
<jokrebel> oder auch nicht :-/
<Frickelpit> Wishmaster2: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Benutzung/#Fenstermanagement
<Frickelpit> siehe "spezielle Fensereinstellungen"
<rebyc> hat noch jmd eine idee?
<Wishmaster2> Frickelpit: Hm, wo genau kann man da den Monitor auswählen?
<Frickelpit> Wishmaster2: Viewport x und y
<Wishmaster2> Hm, und die dann negativ setzen?
<Frickelpit> bezieht sich aber auf die arbeitsflächen
<Wishmaster2> Hm, und wie kann ich es auf Monitore beziehen?
<jokrebel>  reicht es nicht vielleicht einfach, das gewünschte Programm auf den anderen Monitor zu ziehen und dort dann einfach einmal wieder schließen?
<jokrebel> doch - das sollte gehn
<Wishmaster2> jokrebel: Hm, das überlebt anscheinend keinen neustart, es wird immer im Monitor geöffnet wo die Maus ist
<jokrebel> Glaub, da muss vom jeweiligen Programm auch unterstützt werden.
<jokrebel> das
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: Mein Filezilla zB. öffnet sich auf dem rechten Monitor, obwohl ich auf dem Linken das Icon im Panel dafür angeklickt habe.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, wie hast du das gemacht?
<jokrebel> Und das auch nach einem Neustart
<Wishmaster2> Hm, Thunderbird zB nicht
<jokrebel> Programm geöffnet. (links ist der Hauptmonitor) auf den rechten rübergezogen. Dort dann ein mal geschlossen und wieder geöffnet. Seit dem ist das so. Aber wie gesagt, muss sich das wohl das Programm selbst "merken"
<jokrebel> Auch mein Thunderbird startet auf dem rechten Monitor ;-)
<Wishmaster2> Hm, bei mir nicht oO
<jokrebel> Ist übrigens auch ein 15.10
<Wishmaster2> #Hm, es scheint hier keine Anwendung zu unterstützen :(
<jokrebel> Da bin ich jetzt aber auch überfragt, warum das bei Dir nicht geht.
<bekks> Die Desktopumgebung merkt sich, wo Programme geschlossen wurden und öffnet sie wenn möglich dort auch wieder.
<bekks> Und abhängig von der Desktopumgebung ist es auch durchaus normal, dass ein Fenster auf dem Display mit der Maus geöffnet wird.
<jokrebel> bekks: Er hat (wie ich auch) 15.10 mit Unity. Bei mir öffnen die Fenster auf dem Monitor wo sie als letztes waren. Bei Ihm anscheinend nicht.
<bekks> Dann würde ich mal sämtliche Einstellungen durchklickne und angucken.
<februar> moin
<februar> Leute geht scp nur mit einem server?
<bekks> Was genau hast du denn vor?
<februar> dh. die anderen sich clients
<februar> *sind clients
<bekks> Stell doch mal eine vollständige Frage in einem vollständigen Satz.
<februar> ich möchte Dateien vom Server zum Client kopieren und modifizierten wieder zurück kopieren.
<februar> ob das möglich ist.
<bekks> Also möchtest du eine bidirektionale Synchronisation?
<februar> eigentlich hin und her kopieren und überschreiben.
<bekks> rsync.
<februar> und scp geht auch?
<bekks> rsync nutzt ssh.
<bekks> Nimm einfach rsync :)
<februar> ok ich porbiers, bakks Danke! :)
<februar> *sorry ich meine bekks 
<Koni_> help
<Koni_> How can I connect to Server: irc.freenode.net Channel: #linux-wireless with XChat?
<Fuchs> Koni_: also hier moechtest Du lieber auf Deutsch fragen
<Fuchs> Koni_: wie dem auch sei: auf freenode bist Du schon, fehlt nur noch   /join #linux-wireless 
<februar> hoffentlich hat sie das verstanden. 
<februar> :)
<februar> type '/join #linux-wireless' and enter 
<Fuchs> mit einem .at Host: vermutlich 
<bekks> februar: Sie kommt aus Österreich, sie wird es schon verstanden haben.
<februar> wie kriegt das raus?
<Fuchs> whois. 
<bekks> Und "sie" heisst Konrad.
<februar> aus dem Süden: Graz :D
<februar> ich dachte Kornelia 
<joker__> hallo zusammen
<joker__> ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe
<joker__> ich habe vor einiger zeit mein altes fujitsu laptop mit debian neu belebt
<joker__> was natürlich ob der hardware eigen  konstruktion kläglich gescheitert ist
<bekks> Und wann kommt die eigentliche Frage, die einen Ubuntu-Bezug hat?
<jokrebel> Und nun hast Du mit Ubuntu welche Probleme?
<joker__> also hab ich ein lenovo gekauft und auf ubuntu gewechselt weil es mir besser gefällt
<bekks> Und was ist deine eigentlich Frage?
<joker__> unter debian war es kein problem via netzwerk zu drucken und zu scannen
<bekks> Und was ist deine eigentlich Frage?
<joker__> bekks versuch mal ne tasse kaffee weniger ist ja leich so weit
<bekks> Wir wollen nicht deine Lebensgeschichte hören, das ist alles.
<bekks> Wenn Du eine Ubuntuspezifische Frage hast, stell sie bitte. Dazu sind deine Erlebnisse mit Debian vollkommen irrelevant.
<joker__> unter ubuntu kann ich drucken aber beim scannen sagt er der scanner kann nicht gefunden werden
<jokrebel> sane ist installiert?
<joker__> ja
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du genau, und welchen Drucker, und wie ist der Drucker und der Scanner installiert worden?
<joker__> scanner wird auch gefunden
<joker__> 15.10
<joker__> canon pixma mg6250
<bekks> Und weiter?
<joker__> was weiter
<bekks> Ich habe eine Frage gestellt, deren Antwort Dubisher nicht gegeben hast.
<joker__> las es einfach evtl kann noch wer anders helfen
<bekks> Tja dann. Viel Glück.
<jokrebel> joker__: Deine Aussagen von 16:41 und 16:42 widersprechen sich
<jokrebel> wird er nun gefunden oder nicht? Und welche Programme alle hast Du für den Scannversuch bemüht?
<joker__> sane -l findet ihn simple-scan nicht
<joker__> xsane und simple-scan
<jokrebel> und mit xsane geht es auch nicht?
<joker__> xsane meldet "fehler beim öffnen des geräts ungültiges argument
<joker__> anwender und root hab ich beides versucht
<jokrebel> mit root hast Dir dann aber vielleicht die Konfiguration zerschossen. (Was dazu führen kann, dass es dann eben nicht mehr geht). Welcher Anleitung bist Du gefolgt? Kennst Du https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Canon/ ?
<joker__> nein kenne ich noch nicht
<joker__> schaue ich mir gerade an
<jokrebel> joker__: Die ubuntuusers Seiten sollten immer die erste Anlaufstelle sein. 
<Igramul> Hallo zusammen. Wie kann ich ein Modul zur Bootzeit laden? Konkret möchte ich das b43 Modul für meine WLAN-Karte laden, das leider nicht automatisch verwendet wird.
<bekks> Igramul: mit modprobe
<Igramul> bekks: schon klar, aber wo im Bootprozess ist das am besten aufgehoben?
<bekks> Igramul: Das kommt auf dein Ubuntu an.
<Igramul> 14 LTS
<bekks> Du meinst: 14.04
<Igramul> genau
<bekks> Igramul: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/#Module-automatisch-laden
<Igramul> bekks: Danke
<Igramul> und Asche auf mein Haupt - das wäre zu finden gewesen
<jokrebel> Ist das nicht das Teil, welches nicht automatisch installiert ist? Im Prinzip muss man IIRC nur das Paket mit dem Treiber nachinstallieren. (Also erst mal ans LAN per Kabel und mit der Paketverwaltung nachinstallieren)
<Igramul> jokrebel: ja, das ist das Teil, bei dem man zuerst einen Firmware-Extraktor laufen lassen muss
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx/ da braucht man keinen "Extraktor"
<Igramul> jokrebel: Ich hatte die Anleitung: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Igramul> und firmware-b43-installer zieht sich die Firmware aus Windows-Treibern afaik
<bekks> Was nicht stimmt.
<jokrebel> was unnötig ist soweit ich mich erinnere. Und ich werde Dein Anleitung nicht lesen, da ich weiß (mehrfach selbst getestet), dass die aus dem UU-Wiki funktioniert.
<Igramul> jokrebel: Ich habe nie verlangt, dass du sie liest.
<bekks> jokrebel: Di im UU Wiki sagt, man muss ab kernel 3.0.x die Firmware extrahieren.
<bekks> Also solltest du ruhig mal seinen Artikel lesen ;)
<bekks> Igramul: Abgesehen von der manuallen Extraktion - funktioniert denn sonst alles mit deinem WLAN?
<joker__> jokrebel: bin noch am lesen, habe auf der sane seite gefunden das "sane-pixma.5" mein gerät unterstützt jetzt muß ich nur noch herausfnden was ich tun muss um es zu instalieren
<Igramul> zumindest die IRC-Verbindung scheint stabil ;)
<jokrebel> joker__: Viel Erfolg dabei. Mit Cannon hab ich leider keinerlei persönliche Erfahrung.
<bekks> Igramul: Dann ist ja gut :)
<joker__> dann danke ich dir um so mehr für den schups in die richtung
<joker__> ich bleib noch ne weile on und werde berichten
<uniCATx> hi, kann ich die repos auf 0 setzen und anschließend das xubuntu aufs neue aktualisieren? geht das?
<uniCATx> anders gesagt, das system auf den punkt der neu-installation zurücksetzen.. und dann update und dist-upgrade erneut durchführen..
<mgolisch> was genau ist das problem?
<uniCATx> mgolisch, es gibt eigentlich kein problem, es ist nur eine verständnisfrage..
<uniCATx> bei opensuse gings
<uniCATx> da gab es dafür einen befehl.. gibt es die parallele bei ubuntu?
<mgolisch> wie hiess der?
<mgolisch> ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen sollte du müsstest ja die alten pakete wieder installieren um den ursprungs zustand wiederherszustellen
<uniCATx> müsste ich recherchieren
<uniCATx> also das war bei OS das Paket-problem.. deshalb wurde quasi ein repo-refresh gemacht, was gleichzusetzen war mit update..
<mgolisch> in sles zumindest kann man btrfs verwenden fuer / das ist dann auch mit yast integriert und macht bei jedem yast aufruf snapshots, aber ohne eine art backup oder snapshot wueste ich nicht wie das gehen wuerde
<bekks> BEi OpenSUS ging auch das nicht.
<mgolisch> es geht um ein distributions update? du kannst natuerlich die paketquellen zur alten version zurueck aendern und do-release-upgrade erneut aufrufen
<bekks> OpenSuse kann auch kein Rollback auf den Installationszeitpunkz.
<bekks> *zeitpunkt.
<mgolisch> aber das tut nicht zurueck setzen oder alte pakete wieder installieren
<uniCATx> bekks stop...
<bekks> uniCATx: Du erzählst da übrigens ziemlichen Quatsch mit den Repos.
<mgolisch> evtl reden wir einfach aneinander vorbei und meinen verschiedene sachen..
<mgolisch> :)
<bekks> Es stellt sich eher die Frage was er mit "auf 0 setzen" tatsächlich meint.
<uniCATx> bekks, kann sein.. aber ich weiß janz genau, dass du mir auf die sprünge gedanklich helfen könntest.. du warst dabei.. vorausgesetzt bekks hier = bekks open suse...
<uniCATx> bekks genau
<bekks> Ich hab jetzt schon keinen Bock mehr wenn ich dieses wirre Zeug wieder lese.
<uniCATx> bekks danke schön
<bekks> Was ist deine _Ubuntu_-Frage?
<uniCATx> also : Punkt 0 = Punkt heute , 19:05
<uniCATx> bekks, ändert das die Lage?
<uniCATx> mgolisch, ;-))
<uniCATx> oder ist das für dich auch noch zu wirrrrr bekks ?
<mgolisch> ohne backups oder / auf einem filesystem mit snapshots kann man nicht zurueck setzen
<mgolisch> und soweit ich weiss geht das bei suse auch nur bei sles oder sled aber ja kp benutz son zeugs nicht
<Rochvellon> also, wenn du eine Distributionsaktualisierung machen möchtest, dann ist die empfohlene Vorgehensweise die, dass Repos deaktiviert und die Programme aus den Original-Repos installiert werden sollen. Desweiteren sollte das System auf den neuesten Patchstand  gebracht werden und dann kann die Aktualisierung des Systems beginnen.
<Rochvellon> Zumindest das Deaktivieren der zusätzlichen Repos wird von dist-upgrade durchgeführt
<bekks> Nur das Deaktivieren, NICHT das Entfernen von Software aus solchen Repos.
<bekks> Daher muss man das vorher alles manuell tun.
<Rochvellon> ^^
<bekks> Das muss man übrigens auch bei RPM basierten Distros, OpenSUSE inklusive.
<Rochvellon> Jo, kann sein, kenn mich nicht sonderlich mit RPM aus :)
<uniCATx> Rochvellon, danke, ich denke du hast mich verstanden
<uniCATx> deshalb habe ich Open Suse erwähnt. daß das nicht 1:1 übernomen werden kann ist mir klar
<uniCATx> aber kann ich bei ubuntu so etwas ähnliches durchführen?
<bekks> Dann lass das nächste Mal irgendwelche Vergleiche mit anderen OS weg, und stell eine konkrete _ubuntu_-bezogene Frage.
<bekks> Das sagt man Dir JEDES Mal.
<uniCATx> bekks, kannst du dich noch erinnern, wann ich zuletzt solch ein vergleich hier gemacht habe?
<uniCATx> helfe mir auf die sprünge?
<uniCATx> bitte?
<Rochvellon> das wäre wenn dann was für offtopic
<bekks> uniCATx: Ubuntu-bezogene Supportproblem hier. Alles ander nicht hier. Sagt man Dir auch JEDES Mal.
<uniCATx> Rochvellon, genau... richtig... ps: diese ständige provokationen gehen mir richtig auf die nüsse ;-)
<bekks> Dann lass die Provokationen halt mal sein. Das macht uns unser Leben auch einfach.
<bekks> *einfacher.
<bekks> Und den Rest bitte nicht mehr in diesem Channel. Danke.
<uniCATx> bekks, ich werde dich daran erinnern ...
<bekks> Ich Dich auch. Bei JEDEM Offtopicgefasel deinerseits, in diesem Channel, das ich mitlese. Hast Du jetzt noch weitere Ubuntu-Supportfragen?
<uniCATx> bekks, aber die möchte ich nur ungerne an dich stellen, geht das noch?
<bekks> Deswegen stellt man Fragen ja auch an den gesamten Channel.
<jokrebel> Und fragt nicht ob man fragen darf.
<joker__> hier die versprochene rückmeldung wegen des nicht funktionierenden canon scanners
<joker__> ich bin beim suchen auf diesen thread gestossen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2085595
<joker__> hier steht das man nach der installation des herstellertreibers das programm scangearmp im terminal ausführen soll
<joker__> damit klappt alles 
<joker__> scannen mit simple-scan und xsane geht nch wie vor nicht
<stevieh> .oO(ich weiss schon, warum ich mittlerweile nur noch das Brother Zeugse nehme)...
<joker__> danke nochmal an jokrebel
<joker__> wie kann ich ein bild im starter ändern?
<joker__> ich habe mir nun das scanprog im sarter fixiert
<joker__> allerdings zeigt er es jetzt nur als graues fragezeichen
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-30
<noxs> guten morgen
<ulme> guten morgen
<ananas_> hallo
<ananas_> kann mir hier jemand mit einem problem behilflich sein?
<koegs> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<koegs> also einfach loslegen, wenn es mit Ubuntu zu hat, ananas_ :)
<ananas_> danke. müsste zwei bildschirme (per adapter) an meinen x220 hängen. gesagt getan - leider tut sich nichts. weil der monitor immernoch im standby ist glaube ich, dass garkeine signale gesendet werden.
<ppq> ist der monitor auf die richtige quelle eingestellt? dann zum test mal dies im terminal ausführen: xrandr --auto
<sdx23> welche Ubuntu-Version ist das?
<ananas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23892716/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ananas_> 16.04
<ppq> hast du irgendwelche änderungen an der xorg.conf vorgenommen, oder in xorg.conf.d/*?
<ppq> welche grafikkarte, welcher treiber?
<ananas_> dazu wäre ich nicht bewandert genug. intel hd 3000 mit den von ubuntu installierten treibern
<ppq> was für monitore und was für ein adapter, also von was auf was?
<ananas_> vga auf hdmi und displayport auf hdmi
<ananas_> intel video graphics driver updater (oder so) hilft?
<ppq> nein, die intel-treiber werden bei ubuntu nur über die paketquellen installiert, alles dort enthalten
<ppq> eine neue version wird bei so betagter hardware sowieso nicht helfen
<ananas_> könnts mir sowieso nicht herunterladen, weil 01.org mir den zugriff verweigert
<ppq> also, du hast am vga-anschluss des x220 per adapter einen dmimonitor hängen? die kombination kannte ich noch gar nicht
<ppq> und noch einen hdmi-monitor am displayport-anschluss des x220?
<ananas_> genau
<ppq> von solchen aktiven adaptern habe ich keine ahnung, vermute aber mal, dass es damit zu tun hat. schließ doch erstmal nur den einen per displayport an und schau ob es geht
<ppq> wenn ja, könntest du für ~20€ eine dockingstation anschaffen (eh ganz nett für solche setups), da gibts welche mit 2x displayport oder dp+dvi
<ananas_> die für's x220?
<ananas_> tatsache, der displayport funktioniert alleine
<ppq> ich habe auch so eine, fürs x230. aber mitm x220 geht die auch
<ananas_> vga zu hdmi scheint nicht zu funktionieren.
<ppq> auch nicht, wenn du den dp abstöpselst?
<ananas_> mist, bis zum superbowl einen woherzubekommen...
<ananas_> ne vga auf hdmi klappt nicht
<ananas_> kann es sein, dass die "graphikkarte" nur zwei bildschirme ohne den built-in anzeigen kann?!
<ananas_> hab' davon zumindest gelesen
<ppq> ja, das ist so. aber wenn der eingebaute deaktiviert ist, gehen zwei externe
<ananas_> funktionieren tuts trotzdem nicht. ich müsste eig. nur spiegeln
<ppq> hat dein x220 usb3.0?
<ananas_> positiv
<MultiStorm> Halihallo, gibt es bei ubuntu ne möglichkeit fenster die halb us dem bild sind wieder zurück auf den Desktop zu schieben?
<ppq> ananas_, hm schade, das x220 unterstützt wohl kein zusätzliches usb3.0 am dock, jedenfalls kannst du dieses mit esata nutzen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/292001857132
<ppq> 2x dp, 2x dvi
<le_bot> Title: Lenovo Dock 4338 für ThinkPad T410 T410S T420 T410 T520 45N5888 eSATA | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<leszek> MultiStorm: ja klar. Drücke ALT und halt es gedrückt, dann kannst du das Fenster egal an welcher Stelle mit der linken Maustaste verschieben
<MultiStorm> leszek: nice..... bei windows war das immer ein krampf .. das hat jetzt super funktioniert :-)7
<ananas_> ppq: hey danke dir! im thinkwiki sehe ich jetzt nur, dass der T420, T420s, T520 usb3.0 am dock nicht unterstützen. hast du da eine andere quelle?
<leszek> das geht übrigens bei allen freien Desktops (Gnome, Plasma, XFCE, LxDE usw.)
<ppq> ananas_, habe ich auch gerade anderswo über das x220 gelesen. daher hab ich auch das billigere ohne usb3.0 verlinkt, das hat dafür esata
<ananas_> ppq: perfekt, vielen Dank!
<ppq> keine ursache :)
<ppq> oh, gibts auch für 15€ http://www.ebay.de/itm/161779614097
<le_bot> Title: Lenovo Dockingstation 4338 für T410 T410S T410i T420 T510 T520 ohne Schlüssel | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<ananas_> heftig wie billig die geworden sind! hab' eig. vor einem dock zurückgeschreckt, weil ich die preise noch viel höher in erinnerung hatte
<ppq> joa, liegt daran dass die nicht mit den neuen thinkpads kompatibel sind
<LetoThe2nd> <3 t460s + dock.
<ananas_> ist das normal, dass man nur im main channel kommuniziert? kenn mich mit irc nich so aus
<ananas_> ein 14 zoller würde mich ja auch noch reizen. 15 wären mir doch schon zu groß
<MultiStorm> ananas_: jap ist es, den der channel wird ja auch gelogt :-)
<ananas_> will nur nicht, dass der channel wegen mir zu sehr in eine thinkpad schwärmerei ausartet und dann mods wie dich auf den plan rufen :D
<LetoThe2nd> ananas_: solange es zielfühend ist, alles gut. wenns zu sehr richtung kaufberatung rutscht wirst du's schon gesagt kriegen.
<ppq> ananas_, es gibt sonst noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ananas_> so ok problem hat sich immernoch nicht erledigt: spiegeln auf zweiten monitor geht jedenfalls nicht. irgendwelche ansätze parat? danke.
<leszek> ananas_: was ist genau das Problem ? Proprietärer Treiber oder freier Treiber ?
<ananas_> puh das wüsste ich auch gerne
<ppq> das ist der freie
<ppq> intel und so.
<leszek> ananas_: xrandr --auto in der kommandozeile schon probiert 
<leszek> ?
<ananas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23892716/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<leszek> ananas_: ist das der output von dem xrandr Befehl ?
<ananas_> richtig
<ppq> ananas_,jetzt noch die ausgabe von xrandr (ohne optionen)
<leszek> ananas_: ich habe diesen thread hier gefunden, der denke ich passen könnte zu deinem Problem http://superuser.com/questions/1108148/run-xrandr-from-console-minor-opcode-of-failed-request-21-rrsetcrtcconfig#1109743
<le_bot> Title: linux - Run xrandr from console: Minor opcode of failed request: 21 (RRSetCrtcConfig) - Super User (at superuser.com)
<ananas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23892904/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ananas_> dann versuch ich das mal. ich meld mich nochmal wenn's nicht funktioniert
<ppq> "spiegeln" geht ja nur wenn der externe monitor in der selben auflösung angesteuert wird
<ppq> probier mal erweitern
<ppq> in der GUI für die monitoreinstellungen
<ananas_> ok hab's in der GUI geschafft
<ananas_> danke leszek & ppq
<ShiroNeko> Hi, ich würde gerne den anmeldebildschirm von ubuntu-mate ersetzen, ist das generell möglich und wenn ja, wie?
<k1l_> ist generell möglich
<k1l_> guck nach ob die gdm oder lightdm nutzen und dann kannst du da das theme austauschen.
<ShiroNeko> k1l_: wie kann ich erkennen ob lightdm oder gdm?
<ShiroNeko> habs gefunden, wäre lightdm
<ShiroNeko> hab jetzt nur noch ein problem, beim ausführen von lightdm --test-mode erscheint kurz ein Fenster, danach nur "/bin/rm: das Entfernen von '/var/lib/lightdm-data/lightdm' ist nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung
<ShiroNeko> "
<leszek> ShiroNeko: sieht mir nach fehlender Berechtigung aus
<leszek> ich denke es muss als root ausgeführt werden
<ShiroNeko> sudo lightdm --test-mode = Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<Wishpacker> tag leute
<Wishpacker> ich hab da mal ne frage
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Wishpacker> ich verwende die klebrigen tasten, gibts da ein applet für die obere bar, wo mir anzeigt welche tasten ich gedrückt habe?
<xharx> hi, ich versuche, xubuntu auf einem Stick auszuprobieren, aber ich kriege keine Bildschirmausgabe 
<xharx> Ich komme in Grub, wähle den ersten menupunkt, dann sehe ich nichts mehr
<xharx> kann ich irgendwie das Startverhalten von x beeinflussen, während ich den Installationsstick boote?
<k1l_> Wishpacker: welchen desktop nutzt du?
<xharx> xubuntu
<k1l_> xharx: welche graka? ein paar grakas brauchen "nomodeset" erstmals 
<xharx> das Teil, auf dem ich das probiere, ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig
<Wishpacker> ubuntu 16.04 unity
<xharx> nomodeset im grub->e?
<k1l_> xharx: was heisst gewöhungsbedürftig? aber ja. im grub, oder im start screen vom live usb kann man nomodeset einstellen
<xharx> k1l_: also im edit modus von grub?
<k1l_> xharx: das ist dann aber kein live usb, richtig?
<xharx> gewhnungsbedürftig deshalb, weil ich ewig gebraucht habe, um überhaupt zu booten. (efi32) außerdem ist der grafikmodus um 90 grad nach links verdreht (also grub oder mit lubuntu-alternate)
<xharx> life usb
<k1l_> achso, das ist  ein tablet
<leszek> live usb stick sollte einen failsafe boot modus mit bringen den man ausprobieren kann
<xharx> ich hänge total fest mit dem teil
<xharx> genau, tablet
<k1l_> die intel-windows tablets sind halt speziell für windows gebaut. das braucht man eine menge workarounds um da ein linux drauf zu bekommen. beim ranzigen 32bit uefi angefangen bis zu den treibern für die hardware.
<xharx> convertible acer one 10 s1003, ein zehnzoll notebook
<xharx> ja, ich glaube auch. Schrecklich. Mal sehen, wie weit ich komme.
<k1l_> xharx: ja, ich würde mal mit nomodeset probieren. aber am besten guckst du mal ob da schon jemand linux zum laufen gebracht hat auf dem ding und was er rausgefunden hat was man braucht
<xharx> im Netz finde ich nur wenig zu dem teil
<k1l_> der live usb bietet im startmenü mit F6 normaler weise an, nomodeset zu aktivieren. aber das wird beim tablet was schwierig
<xharx> k1l_: ich komme nicht ins Startmenu, nur bis zum grub. Den Stick habe ich mit rufus gemacht
<Wishpacker> war kurz off
<xharx> wie mache ich das in grub mit nomodeset?
<Wishpacker> gibts da ne lösung?
<k1l_> xharx: e drücken, dann die linux zeile editieren sodass du nomodeset hintn anhängst
<xharx> k1l_: ok, wird ausprobiert
<xharx> wenn die textausgabe von zb grub verdreht ist, gibt es eine chance, das zu ändern?
<k1l_> xharx: weiß nicht ob grub das schon supported. wie gesagt ist bei den tablets einiges anders. oft ist das display 90° versetzt eingebaut eigentlich. aber der touchscreen abnehmen ist normal eingebaut von der ausrichtung.
<sdx23> Wishpacker: https://people.gnome.org/~chema/sticky-keys/ eher alt
<le_bot> Title: Sticky keys applet (at people.gnome.org)
<sdx23> Wishpacker: launchpad bug hier https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/773078
<le_bot> Title: Bug #773078 “Should display the StickyKeys status in some way (a...” : Bugs : unity package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<sdx23> gnome hier https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647711
<le_bot> Title: Bug 647711 – Stickykeys does not have a notification system (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<xharx> k1l_: klasse, ich bin im xubuntu- desktop
<sdx23> auch hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/402315/how-to-add-a-keyboard-modifier-state-applet-to-unity-panel - das PPA in der Antwort waere vmtl der gangbarste Weg, Wishpacker 
<le_bot> Title: How to add a keyboard modifier state applet to Unity panel? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Wishpacker> der xkbmod sieht doch toll aus
<xharx> das ist doch zu schön. Jetzt bin ich im xubuntu- desktop, aber ich kann weder mit xrandr noch mit den Bordmitteln von xfce die rotation beseitigen. Gibt es da noch einen anderen Trick?
<NTQ> Wie kann ich mir mal eben zu Testzwecken einen Signaturschlüssel + Public Key erstellen um das Signieren von PDF-Dateien testen zu können? 
<NTQ> Zu normalen Serverzertifikaten find ich so viel, dass ich wahrscheinlich das, was ich suche, übersehe
<deem> NTQ: einen gpg key?
<NTQ> deem: Nein, zertifikatsbasiert, also S/MIME. Später soll eins bei GlobalSign gekauft werden.
<deem> ah. keine ahnung, ob man die self-signed erstellen kann
<deem> NTQ: https://gist.github.com/richieforeman/3166387
<le_bot> Title: Issue Your Own Self-Signed S/MIME Certs with OpenSSL · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<deem> du musst da vermutlich den addtrust anpassen
<NTQ> deem: Danke, das sieht gut aus. Ich werde es testen.
<deem> gerne
<kante> hallo, wie kann ich vlc-pakete erneut installieren? finde den befehl nicht
<sdx23> apt install --reinstall paket
<kante> also nicht --force
<kante> danke sdx23 
<kante> leider kann mein vlc keine mp4-videos darstellen, mit dem mpv geht es. --reinstall hat keine verbesserung gebracht
<sdx23> !fn
<le_bot> Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kante> video-anzeige ist schwarz
<kante> vlc greift nicht auf die systemcodecs zurück, mit dem mpv klappt die video-anzeige. woll soll ich eine fehlerausgabe bekommen?
<sdx23> aus dem Terminal starten. Aber schau besser nach, welche Ausgabe vlc verwendet und welche mpv. In vlc kann man die auch umstellen, irgendwo im Einstellungen-Menu.
<kante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23893572/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Wishpacker> dann will ich noch ein lob aussprechen. hoer bekommt man sehr gute und freundliche hilfe
<sdx23> Wishpacker: klappt das mit xkbmod gut? Ist ja ansich schon schade, dass das nicht besser integriert ist.
<Wishpacker> weiß nicht. sitz grad am windows rechner! aber es ist wirklich schade, da ich nur eine hand verwenden kann
<ShiroNeko> gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich ein PPA für den nextcloud-client unter ubuntu?
<k1l> ShiroNeko: ja. aber man kann auch einfach den owncloud clienten nehmen, der geht genau so gut
<ShiroNeko> k1l: ich weiss das der noch geht, da aber alles von oc nach nc umgezogen ist und nur noch die ubunturechner mit dem client oc sind, ist es einfach persönlicher geschmack auch dort umzusteigen
<k1l> es ist dein system, tu was du nicht lassen kannst :)
<jana> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die funktionstasten zum laufen bekomme sodass ich die helligkeit verändern kann?
<jokrebel> jana: Laptop? Geht normalerweise out of the box
<jana> jokrebel: ja notebook, ich habe ein sony vaio und ich kann zwar die tasten drücken und es kommt oben rechts auch das dropdown aber die helligkeit bleibt gleich
<jana> ich habe schon xbacklight geladen, aber das ändert nichts leider
<jokrebel> bei mir ist aber zB. die F1-12 Tasten und die unterfunktionen wie Lautstärke und Helligkeit im BIOS "getauscht" und ich muss dann (genau umgekehrt) die Fn-Taste dazu drücken
<jana> lautstärke geht bei mir OOTB
<ring0> was ist denn das konkrete modell?
<jana> vpccw1s1e
<jana> ich hab auch schon in der /etc/default/grub den vendor hinzugefügt
<jokrebel> jana: "gib dem Kernel mal beim Starten die Option acpi_backlight=vendor mit, das hat hier geholfen." Zitat aus nem Forum bezüglich selbem Problem mit nem Vajo
<jokrebel> vaio
<jokrebel> ah ok, dann ... :-(
<jana> jemand noch eine weiter idee?
<ring0> vielleicht hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<le_bot> Title: SonyVaioBrightness - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hier ist auch noch was, aber schon sehr alt: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304658
<le_bot> Title: [ubuntu] HOWTO: Vaio FZ4000 FN Brightness Keys (at ubuntuforums.org)
<tomreyn> (und ich weiß nicht ob das modellübergreifend funktioniert)
<ring0> sonst hab ich gelesen, bei manchem hat der einsatz von "smartdimmer" geholfen
<jokrebel> jana: Ist da ne NVidia-Grafikkarte drin? (lspci sollte da was drüber sagen)
<tomreyn> hmm smartdimmer gibbet nimmer
<jana> jokrebel: ja eine 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216M [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2)
<jokrebel> jana: Und Du nutzt den proprietären NVidia-Treiber? Angeblich geht es mit dem noveau vielleicht
<jana> jokrebel: ich denke, ich habe ubuntu grade frisch drauf gemacht
<jana> ansich geht schon recht viel direkt OOTB aber die helligkeit ist wirklich störend
<jana> vor allem weil es jetzt draußen schon dunkel wird und mir der screen die augen weg brennt
<jokrebel> dann hast Du vermutlich _nicht_ den unfreien Treiber am Start! Versuch den mal
<jana> ich mach eben einen reboot mal sehen ob der treiber was bringt
<jana> leider keinen erfolg gebracht
<jana> ist der i915 treiber nicht besser als der nvidia?
<leszek> i915 ist doch intel
<jana> hm guter punkt, ich hab ja hier grad keinen core i nur nen centrino
<ulme> Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine dynamische resolv.conf. Alle Inhalte darin werden von der RESOLVCONF überschrieben. Weiß jemand wie ich jetzt einen statischen Nameserver eintrage?
<ulme> Ich habe vorher den NetworkManager deaktiviert. Kann ich den Eintrag vornehmen ohne ihn wieder zu aktivieren?
<nagetier> ulme: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces/ "Statische IP-Konfiguration".. oder meintest du etwas anderes?
<le_bot> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Inge5568> Huhu! Wenn ich mit dem Kontextmenü "Mit anderer Anwendung öffnen..." klicke, kommt eine riesenlange Liste mit Anwendungen. Wie kann ich diese Liste ausdünnen? Da steht z.B. drei Dutzend Mal Adobe Photoshop drin (und keine funktioniert).
<mgolisch> Inge5568: probier mal eigenschaften auf die datei und dann öffnen mit tab
<mgolisch> ansonsten ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list bearbeiten
<Inge5568> mgolisch, es geht ja eben genau *nicht* um die mit Dateitypen assoziierten Standardanwendungen, sondern um die Liste mit alternativen Anwendungen
<mgolisch> oh
<Inge5568> mgolisch, kleiner Auszug wie lang die bei mir ist: http://up.picr.de/28176932hh.jpg
<Inge5568> ich weiß nicht wieso da so oft Photoshop z.B. drinsteht, aber ich will das da weg haben
<mgolisch> vermutlich liegen entsprechende viele .desktop files in ~/.local/share/application
<mgolisch> s
<ShiroNeko> hi. ich habe folgendes in die /etc/environment eingetragen: LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu"
<ShiroNeko> nach einem neustart ist die umgebungsvariable allerdings nicht gesetzt
<ShiroNeko> einen eintrag in /etc/profile.d/ld_library.sh mit export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu" hatte ich ebenfalls gesetzt, mit gleichem ausbleibendem erfolg ... wo trage ich das nun am besten ein ohne das jedem user in die ~/.bash_profile legen zu müssen?
<Inge5568> mgolisch, tatsache, paar gelöscht sind schon weniger Einträge
<Inge5568> mgolisch, aber wieso passiert nix, wenn ich in dem Verzeichnis zu greppen versuche?
<mgolisch> Inge5568: wie meinste das?
<Inge5568> na ich hab da grad mal nen Terminal eröffnet und grep "shop" eingegeben um alle .desktop dateien für Photoshop zu finden ohne sie öffnen zu müssen.
<mgolisch> ja grep erwartet ne datei, wenn du ihm keine sagst dann liest es von stdin
<Inge5568> mgolisch, aber da passierte gar nix, nicht mal ein neues prompt (was grep macht wenn es nix findet)
<mgolisch> grep shop *
<mgolisch> oder so
<Inge5568> mgolisch, ah das sieht schon viel besser aus, danke!
<IchBinHades> gibt es einen alternativen browser für das Ubuntu phone E5 ? ich hatte mal den liri browser, scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben :(
<alauda> hallo ihr
<alauda> jemand da?
<k1l> vielleicht
<alauda> ich hab ein problem mit einem kartenlesegerät
<alauda> genauer dem fujifilm dpc-r1
<alauda> oder anders gerfragt, wie installiert man einen kernel, wenn man die daten vom kernel als zip hat?
<sdx23> !xy
<le_bot> Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<k1l> alauda: einen ganzen kernel? ich glaube nicht, dass das eine gute lösung ist.
<alauda> es geht darum das ein fujifilm dpc-r1 kartenleser die möglichkeit beseitzt NAND speicher auszulesen
<alauda> jemand hat nun für diesen kartenleser ein programm geschrieben und in einem kernel eingepflanzt
<alauda> und diesen möchte ich nun installieren
<alauda> hab nicht wirklich viel mit linux zu tun, hab auf nem alten laptop jetzt mal linux installiert, und versuch da grad rum
<alauda> https://github.com/spotify/linux/blob/master/drivers/mtd/nand/alauda.c das wäre es
<le_bot> Title: linux/alauda.c at master · spotify/linux · GitHub (at github.com)
<alauda> jemand ne idee was ich tun kann?
<alauda> kann ich auch dieses programm/treiber ka in debian ohne kernel einfügen?
<k1l> sicher, dass der kram von 2009 mit einem heutigen kernel funktioniert?
<alauda> ich habe keine ahnung :(
<k1l> das modul heisst wohl ums-alauda
<k1l> wie wird das ding denn verbunden? mit usb? was passiert in "dmesg" wenn du den angesteckt hast?
<alauda> was ist dmesg?
<alauda> ja per usb
#ubuntu-de 2017-01-31
<ananas_> morgen. und zwar hatte ich hier gestern schon geschrieben wegen meines x220. ich habe jetzt einen dock mit zwei displayports, an denen je ein monitor per hdmi adapter angeschlossen ist. leider funktioniert nur einer. any thoughts?
<sdx23> Internes Display hast du ausgemacht? Ausgabe von xrandr?
<ananas_> ich müsste den internen bildschirm auf die monitore spiegeln. beim einstellen der monitore in den einstellungen gibt es aber eine fehlermeldung mit zeitüberschreitung und gerade ist mir das unity-control-center abgeschmiert
<ananas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898531/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ananas_> ich müsste spiegeln und das funktioniert eben nicht wegen der fehlermeldung
<ananas_> bildschirme nebeneinader geht natürlich
<nagetier> Würde den internen mit xrandr --output LVDS1 --off abschalten, und dann HDMI2 auf HDMI3 spiegeln, oder ist das keine Option?
<ananas_> jetzt bugt mir der interne bildschirm rum
<sdx23> xrandr --output LVDS1 --off --output HDMI2 --auto --output HDMI3 --same-as HDMI2
<ananas_> nur für den fall wie ich auf normaleinstellung komme
<sdx23> xrandr --output HDMI2 --off --output HDMI3 --off --output LVDS1 --auto
<sdx23> ggf. auch erstmal nur auf HDMI2 switchen, HDMI3 danach erst anmachen
<ananas_> schaumer mal, probier ich gleich aus
<ananas_> danke auf jeden fall! :)
<sdx23> oder halt arandr nehmen, das macht das gleiche mit GUI. Aber so ist einfacher zu beschreiben.
<ananas_> wenn beide bildschirme eingesteckt sind fängt der eine bildschirm an einen "wackelkontakt" zu haben, nicht so bei nur einem eingesteckten
<ananas_> wenn ich den befehl eingebe für's spiegeln funktioniert dann der eine nicht
<sdx23> hu?
<ananas_> wie ein wackelkontakt - bildschirm wird nicht erkannt, bildschirm wird erkannt und am internen bildschirm kommt die taskleiste für eine halbe selkunde runter und wieder zurück
<ananas_> alle ganzen sekunden
<ananas_> hardware ist es mal nicht, alles gecheckt
<sdx23> also, alle drei werden nicht gehen, d.h. intern muss aus. Schalt mal nur auf hdmi2. Danach hdmi3 dazu.
<ananas_> bugt aber jetzt auch rum, an die beiden monitore werden keine signale gesendet
<ananas_> ich probier mal
<Frickelpit> ananas_: Welches Netzteil hast du an der Dockingstation angeschlossen?
<ananas_> 90W
<Frickelpit> ok, das sollte reichen
<ananas_> interner bildschirm bugt immernoch rum bei zwei angeschlossenen bildschirmen (denen aber kein signal gesendet wird), hab's jetzt aber geschafft
<ananas_> im gui muss man erst den internen ausschalten, ohne dass man spiegeln auswählt. wenn beide monitore dann ein signal bekommen funktioniert kann man anschließend spiegeln
<ananas_> Frickelpit: 65W zu wenig?
<Frickelpit> ananas_: ja
<ananas_> danke euch sdx23 und Frickelpit!
<ananas_> jetzt kann die super bowl party kommen!
<sdx23> :)
<zeitsofa> Hi Leute, ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 16.04 Server (eigentlich 3) die alle drei frisch nach der Installation das Problem haben, sie hängen beim Herunterfahren nach dem Stop des LVm Daemon. Leider find ich nichts dazu in den Logfiles. was das googlen erschwert. hat von euch jemand eine Idee?
<sdx23> Hi zeitsofa. Inwiefern "hängen"? Fehlt nur der acpi-poweroff? Hast du "halt" oder "poweroff" verwandt?
<jimsio> ich muss hintereinander einen befehl ausführen, dann schroot starten, da was ausführen und dann wieder außerhalb von schroot
<jimsio> wie kann ich das in einem script umsetzen
<sdx23> genau so, wie du es im Terminal tun würdest.
<zeitsofa> sdx23: hi, ist ein reboot und beim shutdown und halt gewesen. apt-get purge apparmor und das Problem war dahin ;)
<jimsio> sdx23, ich starte schroot, dann wird in schroot aber nichts abgearbeitet, im terminal bin ich eingeloggt und erst wenn ich mich dann maunell auslogge werden die befehle ausgeführt
<fford> jimsio: Geht das nicht: schroot "/bin/sh -c 'command1; command2; command3'"?
<jimsio> fford, wahrscheinlich mache ich was falsch schroot -c ubuntu_test "/bin/sh -c 'echo hello;'" -  Failed to execute “/bin/sh -c 'echo hello; exit;'”: No such file or directory
<jimsio> fehler ohne das "exit;" sorry...
<fford> jimsio: lass mal die Anführungszeichen weg: schroot -c ubuntu_test /bin/sh -c 'echo hello' das funktioniert hier.
<fford> jimsio: einfach ein bisschen kreativ sein ;-)
<jimsio> fford: E: echo hello: Chroot not found
<jimsio> :(
<fford> jimsio: hier funktioniert das, Ubuntu LTS 16.04.
<fford> jimsio: und vielleicht mal das s cor chroot setzen ;-)
<fford> vor*
<jimsio> das habe ich niemals weggelassen ;9
<jimsio> ;)
<jimsio> aber die idee hatte ich zuerst auch ^^
<fford> 13:07      jimsio | fford: E: echo hello: Chroot not found
<zeitsofa> missing s :)
<fford> jimsio: irgendwas scheinst du da nicht richtig zu machen...
<jimsio> $ schroot -c ubuntu_test /bin/sh -c 'echo hello;'E: echo hello;: Chroot not found
<jimsio> schroot basiert ja auf chroot - wahrscheinlich deswegen
<fford> jimsio: wofür szeht denn die option c? 
<jimsio> ach ärgerlich
<fford> steht*
<deem> fford: command
<fford> command ubuntu_test?
<deem> oh. ich dachte du meinst von der bash
<deem> da isses "-c chroot"
<deem> -c, --chroot=chroot
<deem> Specify a chroot or active session to use. This option may be used multiple times to specify more than one chroot, in which case its effect is similar to --all. The chroot name may be prefixed with a namespace; see the section "Chroot Namespaces", below.
<deem> jimsio: hast du den chroot ubuntu_test angelegt?
<jimsio> ja
<deem> was sagt denn: "schroot -i -c ubuntu_test"?
<jimsio> mit schroot -c ubuntu_test komm ich auch rein und kann da arbeiten
<jimsio> will das halt nur in ein script verpacken
<deem> ah
<fford> jimsio: befindet sich denn in deiner "ubuntu_test" in /bin/ die sh shell?
<deem> führ das mal aus: schroot -c ubuntu_test -- /bin/sh -c 'echo hello;'E: echo hello;
<jimsio> fford: ja
<fford> jimsio: dann schreib mal die Befehle in einem Script in der Chroot und rufe das auf.
<jimsio> deem: danke das funktioniert
<deem> gerne
<deem> als erklärung: Use -- to allow options beginning with '-' or '--' in the command to run in the chroot. This prevents them being interpreted as options for schroot itself.
<jimsio> ah ok
<fford> deem: jetzt musste noch schreiben wie Du das rausgefunden hast^^
<deem> https://linux.die.net/man/1/schroot
<le_bot> Title: schroot(1): securely enter chroot environment - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<deem> manpage ftw
<fford> oder in der Shell man schroot ;-)
<deem> dafür hätte ich es ja installieren müssen :D
<fford> deem: hat jimsio doch^^
<fford> Interessant ist aber, das es bei mir so wie oben beschrieben geht und bei ihm nicht. Nun gut...
<deem> computer  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<fford> ^^
<jimsio> fford, deem: ich danke euch noch mal vielmals! jetzt kann ich den buildmist über nacht laufen lassen
<zeitsofa> juhu deem!
<deem> jimsio: yw
<deem> zeitsofa: hoi
<vo2le> Hi, kriegt noch jemand gimp unter Ubuntu 16.04 nicht installiert, weil eine Abhängigkeit nicht installiert werden soll?
<k1l_> vo2le: pack mal die ganze ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<vo2le> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899556/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> vo2le: zeig uns mal bitte: apt-cache policy libgegl-0.3-0 | nc termbin.com 9999 
<DaVu> oder
<DaVu> apt-cache policy libgegl-* | nc termbin.com 9999 
<vo2le> zum 1. http://termbin.com/dyi1
<vo2le> zum 2. http://termbin.com/hjw3
<k1l_> ein policy zu gimp bitte auch
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> beim mir sieht das genau so aus, wie bei dir und ich habe eben gerade Gimp testweise installiert (war ohnehin mal fällig ;) )
<vo2le> hier zu gimp ;) http://termbin.com/d6nr
<DaVu> ging ohne Probleme
<DaVu> hier ist meine policy zu gimp: http://termbin.com/r900 
<vo2le> seltsam, versuch es jetzt schon zwei wochen oder so
<k1l_> vo2le: geh mal in die systemeinstellungen und da dann zu software and updates
<k1l_> guck mal, dass du da auch die security repos aktiviert hat
<DaVu> ich würde vermuten, dass bei dir ein Grundlegendes update fehlt
<DaVu> genau
<DaVu> bei mir zieht er es aus einem anderem Repo
<DaVu> hätte jetzt aber vermutete, dass das mit einem Update zusammen hängt
<sdx23> das als nicht zu instllierend genannte paket installieren. Falls das fehlschlägt, Ausgabe in termbin
<DaVu> das wäre eine weitere Lösung
<DaVu> bei mir installiert er aber libegl-0.3-0 einfach mit
<k1l_> aus dem security repo kommt 2.8.16-1ubuntu1.1 und das sollte das problem schon lösen
<k1l_> für gimp
<k1l_> er hat ja nur ohne .1 aus dem normalen repo
<DaVu> richtig
<vo2le> kann gut sein, dass es an deaktivierten repos liegt, hatte da mal ein paar deaktiviert
<vo2le> jetzt installiert er viel zeugs nach
<k1l_> jetzt installiert er alle sicherheitspatches der zeit, seitdem du das deaktiviert hattest :)
<vo2le> hey, das upgrade mit 193 Paketen ist jetzt durch, jetzt scheint die gimpinstallation kein problem mehr zu sein
<vo2le> ich bin euch zu großen dank verpflichtet ;)
<k1l_> vo2le: jo, die sicherheits repos besser nicht mehr abschalten :)
<vo2le> k1l_: :D man lernt halt immer dazu, wird mir nicht mehr passieren XD
<vo2le> exit
<deem> war in 14.04 upstart oder systemd drin?
<k1l_> upstart
<deem> meh.. mist :/
<deem> ich hab hier so ein kleines (vermutlich) selbstgebasteltes upstart script. http://pastebin.com/J77ZTMp3 Das startet (wie gewünscht) mit docker mit, aber ein "service weave status" meldet "stopped/waiting". Woran könnte das liegen?
<le_bot> Title: # Start just after the System-V jobs (rc) to ensure networking and zookeeper # - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<alireza> hi
<ShanX_> Servus 
<jokrebel> ShanX_: guten Abend
<ShanX_> könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich die wifi länder settings umgehn kann um auf txpower 30 zu kommen ?
<ShanX_> UND JA ICH BIN MIR DES DEUTSCHEN WIFI GESETZES BEWUST 
<jokrebel> ...und glaubst durch schreien wird Dir eher jemand helfen etwas illegales zu machen?
<ShanX_> wie so direkt illegales?
<ShanX_> ich werde doch wohl nach einen kauf das recht haben meinen Artikel auf Funktion zu testen ?
<ShanX_> soll ja nicht dauerhaft so betrieben werden ^^
<jokrebel> ja schon klar. Sendeleistung erhöhen (und damit dann andere Geräte stören) find ich nicht lustig
<ShanX_> solange es yum testen ist ? die 5-10 mins wirt kaum einer mit bekommen ?
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<maredebianum> Moin, habe U16 neu, und die Reg Domain fürs WLAN steht auf US laut log, wie kann ich das auf DE stellen (cfg80211, crda, udev?) 
<ZaraFrax> nice try ShanX_
<jokrebel> maredebianum: vielleicht https://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=142749
<le_bot> Title: [gelöst]Wechsel der Regulatory Domain nicht möglich • debianforum.de (at debianforum.de)
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-01
<maredebianum> Moin, ich bin noch mal mit der WLAN reg befasst, da diese immer auf US wechselt, wenn ich das entsprechende Modul lade. Weiß jemand näheres, wie ich die richtige Einstellung forcieren könnte oder welcher Mechanismus da fehlrät? So sieht der Wechsel aus: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23904000/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<b0ney> moin zusammen
<b0ney> habe da eine frage
<b0ney> und zwar versuche ich unter ubuntu mate 16.04.1 eine eigene tastenkombination mittels dem tool für die tastenkombinationen zu erstellen
<b0ney> das klappt auch soweit und alles ist eingetragen, leider funktioniert das nicht
<b0ney> ich möchte mate-screenshot -a auf Shift+Druck legen
<b0ney> lasse ich die option '-a' weg, funktioniert es
<b0ney> im dconf editor kann man ja keine argumente und optionen übergeben. welche möglichkeiten habe ich noch?
<maredebianum> b0ney: script erstellen und aufrufen geht sicher immer
<b0ney> aber warum funktioniert das nicht über das tool für die tastenkombinationen? unter ubuntu unity hat das auch immer geklappt
<b0ney> maredebianum, mit einem script klappt das auch nicht
<b0ney> wo finde ich denn die config datei zu diesem Tastaturkürzel tool von mate?
<maredebianum> b0ney: ich nutze mate nicht, daher generisch: erst das paket finden, dann die Dateien dazu: dpkg -S mate-screenshot ; dpkg -L <paket>. Erm, nicht das screenshot-Paket suchen, sondern dein Mate-key-config Tool, wie auch immer das binary ist (ps aux|less)
<b0ney> maredebianum, danke dir
<b0ney> nochmal kurz eine andere frage: beim dconf editor, wie ist das kürzel für die Print-Taste?
<b0ney> nwm, hab's
<b0ney> maredebianum, finde leider keine config dateien
<maredebianum> b0ney: in /usr/share/mate-control-center/keybindings/ sind ein paar Definitionen, aber nix konkretes (executables). MATE Tweak Tool probiert?
<b0ney> maredebianum, auch das habe ich schon versucht, da findet sich allerdings nichts
<b0ney> ich verstehe nicht, warum im dconf editor ja voreingestellt ist, dass <Alt>Print mate-screenshot --window auslöst, es aber nicht in der lage ist, einen benutzerdefinierten command mit dem argument --area umzusetzen...-.-
<maredebianum> b0ney: den Befehl hast du geändert im dconf editor? und tut nicht -a?
<b0ney> nein, es geht nicht
<b0ney> maredebianum, ändere ich den standard befehl von --window nach --area dann geht es
<b0ney> nur ein eigener befehl geht nicht
<maredebianum> b0ney: eigener Befehl ist welcher genau, wenn -a jetzt tut?
<b0ney> mate-screenshot --area bzw -a für <Shift>Print
<dreamon> Hallo. Meine Kiste is mit encfs Verschlüsselt. Wenn ich vergesse den Strom ins dieses Notebook zu stecken, dann hab ich eingestellt das er bei 8% Akku noch in Ruhezustand/Standby geht. Alles schick. Wenn ich aber einschalte dann frägt er mich nach einem Passwort. Es steht nichts vom Benutzernamen dort .. nur PASSWORT. 
<dreamon> Geb ich mein UserPasswort ein, komme ich nicht rein. Falsches Passwort. HMPF
<dreamon> Fahre ich die Kiste runter und neu hoch komm ich normal wieder rein.
<leszek> normalerweise sollte es das userpw sein
<dreamon> Ich kann auch keinen User wählen, weil keiner dort steht auch kein Pfeil oder dergleichen. Light Diplay Manager, Zeit → Passwort und Entsperren.. mehr geht nicht
<dreamon> Komme auch mit STRG+ALT+F1 in keine Konsole
<dreamon> Verwende XUbuntu
<dreamon> 16.04
<dreamon> Ist nicht so dramatisch.. kommt 2x im Jahr vor. Heute wars wieder soweit
<dreamon> Vielleicht ist es englische Tastatur. Und merke nicht das ich es falsch eingebe
<jokrebel> dreamon: ggf. mal das Passwort auf etwas setzen, das man auch mit englischer Tastaureinstellung trotzdem richtig tippt ... Testhalber
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich übe es mal mit englischer Tastatur.. ;)
<jokrebel> Alternativ: Wissen was man tippen muss, wenn man ne Deutsche Tastatur hat, aber auf englisch gestellt ist (kann tricky werden, wenn auch Sonderzeichen dabei sind ;-)
<frostschutz> bei luks kannst mehrere passwörter haben, da kannst du es dann so einrichten, daß dein passwort sowohl mit englischen wie deutschem layout akzeptiert wird
<dreamon> frostschutz, bei encfs ist das auch so?
<frostschutz> na dann :)
<sdx23> Kann es? Waere mich neu.
<ShiroNeko> Hi, gibts ein offizielles Repo um unter 16.04.1 auch einen Kernel 4.8 oder neuer installieren zu können?
<Rochvellon> wow, keine 2 Minuten
 * jokrebel hätte die Antwort gestern erst selbst angewendet gehabt ;-)
<ShiroNeko> ungeplanter neustart, sorry ... hatte gefragt obs ein offizielle repo für kernel >4.6 unter 16.04.1 gibt
 * jokrebel hätte die Antwort gestern erst selbst angewendet gehabt ;-)
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: und wie war die antwort? mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit wohl "nein"
<jokrebel> ein nein ist ja wohl eher nicht der Fall, wenn man was anwendet ;-)
<ShiroNeko> das klingt gut =)
<jokrebel> ..find blos grad den Atrikel nicht
<ShiroNeko> nur keine hektik 
<mado> Hallo. :)
<mado> Entschuldigt bitte, aber kennt ihr einen kostenlosen Textnachrichten-Dienst im Internet bei dem man sich nicht registrieren muss?
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: ich hab einfach nur "linux-generic-hwe-16.04" installiert siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<jokrebel> mado: Was verstehst Du unter "Textnachrichten-Dienst" und sicher, dass das mit Ubuntu zu tun hat?
<koegs> jokrebel: er hat doch schon im offtopic gefragt, mado ich denk das thema hat sich hier erledigt
<mado> jokrebel - nicht wirklich mit Ubuntu direkt, aber ich weiß, dass hier einige schlaue Leute sitzen :) ... und ich meinte ... einen Dienst, welcher mich Textnachrichten (SMS) verschicken lässt
<mado> und ja ... ich ging auch in den off-topic-Raum :)
<ShiroNeko> danke jokrebel
<NTQ> Nutzt hier irgendwer ein schönes Webinterface für LXC? Ich hab das hier gefunden. Taugt das was? http://claudyus.github.io/LXC-Web-Panel/index.html
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-02
<CaTaCaS> Guten Abend, hab da mal eine kleine frage. Ich hab von meinem Freund ein alten Rechner bekommen mit einem Intel Celeron 2*3.06 GHz und 2GB Ram. Möchte jetzt Ubuntu drauf installieren, hab online gelesen, das 64bit erst am 4GB RAM sinn machen, wen ich aber die Anfoderungen auf der Ubuntu Hompage der 64bit Version mir anschaue, reicht auch 2GB für Ubuntu mit 64bit. Oder lieber doch sicher die 32bit Version nehmen?
<k1l> nein, ram hat mit 32bit vs 64bit nichts zu tun. 32bit hatte mal eine maximal 4GB schranke, aber die gibt es nicht mehr und der umkehrschluss, dass 64bit nur fpr mehr als 4gb wöre ist falsch
<k1l> wenn die cpu 64bit kann, dann nimm 64bit
<CaTaCaS> ok, aber wen man jetzt wenig RAM hat, z.B 1GB oder 512MB bei sehr alten Rechnern, war es doch immer besser, die 32bit Version zu nehmen. Deswegen bin ich aktuell bisschen verwirrt. 
<k1l> das sind alles so halbweißheiten aus uralten zeiten. genau wie die ganzen mythen mit dem swap.
<k1l> wenn die cpu64bit kann, dann nimm 64bit, egal wie viel oder wenig ram die kiste hat
<k1l> die ersten linux distributionen und auch software fangen an, 32bit ganz sein zu lassen. z.b. arch linux oder google chrome.
<CaTaCaS> Alles klar. Man hört einfach z.B auch, das 64bit Programme viel Speicher brauchen, und deswegen 64bit erst ab 4GB Ram Sinn machen
<CaTaCaS> Gut das ich gefragt habe, ich wollte gerade die 32bit Version auf DVD brennen. Die Kiste kann leider nicht vom USB Booten :(
<k1l> das ist technisch richtig, aber in der praxis zu vernachlässigen.
<CaTaCaS> Alles klar, das wollte ich hören :) Ich danke Dir
<k1l> ja da kommt man ganz schnell in den bereich, wo leute erklären, dass sie hören können, ob die hifi anlage goldene stecker hat :)
<k1l> guck halt vorher nach, ob die cpu 64bit kann.
<CaTaCaS> Bin gerade dabei. Den aktuell ist Windows 7 Ultimate in 32bit installiert. Läuft aber mit 2GB Ram nicht so flüssig. Windows mit vielen Updates läuft hat nicht auf alten Kisten. Die Kiste hat keinen aufkleber, ob die CPU 64bit kann. Wie schaue ich den jetzt bei Windows dieses nochmal nach
<k1l> guck mal in der systeminfo oder so welche cpu genau das ist
<CaTaCaS> CMD: wmic cpu get architecture  Ergebniss: Architecture 9 sollte ein 64bit von Intel sein.
<k1l> ok
<CaTaCaS> Gibt es eigendlich bei Ubuntu möglichkeiten, ein Iso auf DVD zu brennen, ohne jetzt k3b zu installieren. Ich hab es immer mit Startmedienersteller gemacht, dieses klappt aber nur für USB
<k1l> brasero ist doch dabei.
<k1l> aber für den schwachen laptop solltest du dir auf jeden fall mal xubuntu oder besser noch Lubuntu angucken
<CaTaCaS> Bin ich grad auch am überlegen, da Ubuntu doch schon relativ groß ist
<CaTaCaS> Lubuntu schau aber doch schon relativ sichtbar nach Light aus :) Ich hab mal vor, auf meiner relativ neuen Kiste später mal vielleicht auf Manjaro zu wechseln. Manjaro ist ja bassiert auf Arch Linux und doch eigendlich auch relativ Light, oder? Mit was könnte man in der richtung Manjaro vergleichen?
<k1l> der fokus von lubuntu ist shcon eher langsame und alte hardware. nicht nur mit dem lxde desktop, auch mit der voreinstellung von zram. bei anderen linuxen weiß ich nicht wie die das handhaben.
<CaTaCaS> Lubuntu wäre für die Kiste schon am besten, wie ich gerade sehe. Bin gerade am Schauen, ob es Lubuntu in Gnome XFCE usw. verfügbar sind. Ich finde die XFCE Oberfläche am besten, und in verbindung mit Lubuntu sollte es ja die Nr.1 für alte Hardware sein :)
<k1l> CaTaCaS: der größte unterschied bei ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ist der desktop. du kannst auch jeden desktop bei den anderen insatllieren.
<k1l> aber auf einer alten kiste mit 2gb ram, willst du kein gnome draufknallen. das ist ja der grund lubuntu zu nehmen
<CaTaCaS> klar, welchen Desktop benutzt eigendlich Lubuntu von Haus aus?
<k1l> lxde (daher das L)
<k1l> !lubuntu
<le_bot> Informationen zu Lubuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lubuntu
<CaTaCaS> Alles klar, habs verstanden. Und Lubuntu in 64bit wird auch auf den 2GB Ram laufen, wie Du es bei Ubuntu erklährt hast? Ist es den mit den 64bit und 2GB Ram nur bei Linux so, oder auch bei Windows in der praxis?
<k1l> bei windows weiß ich nicht, ob die PAE machen/können.
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt hab ich es aber, das wollte ich höre :) Ich danke Dir
<k1l> das funktioniert.
<CaTaCaS> ok, hab mal gelesen das es Probleme mit der Installation von Tools gab bei der 16.04
<k1l> ja das muss man dann im einzelfall gucken. aber so generell klappt das schon
<CaTaCaS> Alles klar, ich danke mal wieder 
<MultiStorm> Malzeit zusammen ...
<MultiStorm> ich habe da mal wieder eine kleine frage, ich versuche gerade autokey-qt zu installieren also die neuere Pyton variante wegen der umlaute, habe das via git besort wenn ich jetzt den anweisungen entsprechend das setup script starte bekomme ich ein Errno 23 Permission denid für /usr/local/lib/python2.7... kann oder soll ich das mit sudo machen?
<NTQ> Sieht so aus als wäre das ratsam, ja.
<MultiStorm> okay wollte nur nochmal fragen, ihr sagt ja immer, nur sudo wenn du weist das es nötig ist und was es macht, also dachte ich mir ... frag nochmal danke !
<NTQ> autokey-qt möchte deine vorhandene Python-Installation erweitern, die du ja als root installiert hast bzw. die schon auf dem System drauf war. Ohne root-Rechte kommt es da also nicht ran. Es wäre was anderes, wenn das Python in deinem Userverzeichnis installiert wäre, aber das ist ja seltener der Fall.
<MultiStorm> okay verstehe
<MultiStorm> hat auch geklappt, jetzt muss ich nur rausfginden wie ich es starte :-)
<MultiStorm> noch ne frage ...
<MultiStorm> wenn ich autokey über das setup.py script installiert habe, kann ich trotzdem noch das PPA hinzufügen und drüber bügeln oder ist das .....?
<MultiStorm> oder muss ich das erst irgendwie rückgängig machen?
<NTQ> Da bin ich jetzt überfragt, also bevor ich was falsches sage...
<MultiStorm> kann dich da sogar verstehen :-)
<MultiStorm> scheinbar gab es beim installieren ein paar fehler, jedenfalls startet autokey nicht
<koegs> MultiStorm: warum überhaupt manuell installieren?
<MultiStorm> weil es so in den install anweisungen stand ?=
<koegs> nö, davon steht im wiki nix
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autokey/
<le_bot> Title: autokey › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> Auszug: Die Portierung von Autokey auf Python 3 nennt sich autokey-py3 {en}. Sie wird aktiv weiterentwickelt, ist aber kein Bestandteil der offiziellen Paketquellen und muss im Quelltext herunterladen werden.
<koegs> dann sag doch das du autokey-py3 installieren willst -.-
<MultiStorm> entschuldige ...
<MultiStorm> zitat: e autokey-qt zu installieren also die neuere Pyton variante wegen der umlaute war blöd formuliert, entschuldige bitte
<koegs> und welche fehler gab es beim installieren?
<MultiStorm> div. Sytaxfehler: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23910218/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> dann guck mal ob du die Fehler beheben kannst oder ob es auch eine uninstall option gibt
<MultiStorm> koegs: also eine uninstall option konnte ich über google nicht finden "autokey-py3 uninstall" und die Fehlerbehebung ... naja dafür weiss ich einfach viel zu wenig über python aber ich kann die Fehlermeldung mal in google prügeln
<f-ford> Das sieht nach Python 2.7 aus und nicht nach Python 3 ...
<MultiStorm> das hat mich auch schon gewundert
<koegs> brauchst du überhaupt die neuste, tollste version, warum reicht nicht die aus den repos?
<deem> "python" zeigt für gewöhnlich auch auf python2.7. will man python3 nutzen, muss man schon "python3" bzw "python3.5" auffrufen
<MultiStorm> Weil die bei umlauten abstürzt
<deem> MultiStorm: mach mal ein "ls -la /usr/bin/python"
<deem> bzw ein "which python" ob das da auch wirklich hinzeigt
<MultiStorm> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Jan 17 20:20 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7
<deem> herzlichen glückwunsch. du hast autokey für python3 in python2.7 installiert
<MultiStorm> ie geht das den ?
<MultiStorm> lasst mich raten, das ist jetzt großes Kino oder ?
<deem> nicht unbedingt
<koegs> es geht eben nichtm, siehst du ja an den fehlermeldungen, du hast mit "python" halt python 2.7 anstatt python 3.x gestartet
<MultiStorm> kay also erstmal Python 3 installieren und setup nochmal oder dann nochmal über das PPA ?
<deem> ich wüsste nicht, das autokey ne abhängigkeit im system hätte. python3 sollte auch installiert sein, du musst es nur explizit aufrufen
<koegs> MultiStorm: bei dir würde ich eher das PPA empfehlen, ist ja auch nur autokey drin
<MultiStorm> trotzdem erst py3 installieren oder macht er das beim PPA automatisch?
<MultiStorm> koegs: bei dir würde ich eher das PPA empfehlen --> auch wenn es vermutlich stimmt, ganz schön hart :-)
<deem> wenn autokey eine abhängigkeit auf python3 im paket hat, dann installiert er das mit
<MultiStorm> so installiert ist es .... laufen tut es natürlich nicht :-)
<MultiStorm> der menüeintrag ist da wenn ich es starte pulsiert das autokey symbol im starter und verschiendet nach ca. 10-15 sec. aber das sollte nicht euer Problem sein, danke für die Installationshilfe
<koegs> im Terminal starten und nach Meldungen gucken
<MultiStorm> ok
<MultiStorm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23910373/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> ich google das Paralell schonmal :-)
<MultiStorm> ich reboote mal schnell um das als fehler auszuschließen
<MultiStorm> so da bin ich wieder .., geholfen hat der reboot leider nix, auch mit googlen bin ich "erstmal nicht weiter" gekommen ... werde das später nochmal versuchen aber honnungen mache ich mir nicht, ich werde dan wohl eher beeten das sich PhraseExxpress erbah,t und doch mal eine Linux Portierung rausbringt von bis dahin mit einem weinenden Augo zu meinen Kollegen rüber schauen.. trotzdem 1000x dan an euch
<CaTaCaS> Guten Tag, ich hab da mal so eine frage noch, ich hab gestern einen alten Rechner von meinen Freund bekommen mit einem Intel Celeron 2*3.06 GHz und 2GB Ram. Hab jetzt Xubuntu 64bit installiert und bemerkt, das die Kiste sehr langsam wird, wen man ein Tool startet. z.B Firefox. Hab auf die Auslastungen geschaut, im Leerbetrieb CPU 20-30% RAM bei 30%, wen ich das Tool starte geht CPU auf 100% hoch und bleibt bist das Tool voll gelade
<CaTaCaS> Soll ich trotz PAE Xubuntu in der 32bit versuchen, oder muss eine leichtere Distro wie Lubuntu her? Was meint Ihr?
<k1l> das das ding keine Rakete ist, ist dir schon klar oder? :)
<k1l> CaTaCaS: dasliegt nicht am 64bit OS.
<CaTaCaS> Schon klar. Aber Windows 7 Ultimate lief in 32bit besser, als Xubuntu in 64bit. Kommischerweise
<k1l> häng dich mal nicht am 64bit auf. ich hab dir gestern schon zu Lubuntu geraten. Und Firefox ist auch eines der größten Ressourcen-Monster.
<CaTaCaS> Das wollte ich bestätigt haben, dan wird gleich Xubuntu durch Lubuntu ersetzt, mal schauen ob es vielleicht bisschen besser wird. 
<leszek> Naja
<leszek> ich seh nicht wie das schneller werden sollte für den FF start
<leszek> Es nutzt lediglich etwas weniger Arbeitsspeicher und hat ZRAM mit an board
<CaTaCaS> Aber Win7 in 32bit war besser. Deswegen ist es doch hinzubekommen, das eine Linux Distro besser sein soll.
<leszek> CaTaCaS: insgesamt ist der Prozessor der Pferdefuß. Der kann nicht deutlich schneller
<leszek> Windows 7 nutzt caching algos und cached den FF z.B. vor 
<leszek> Sprich Windows 7 wird mit Sicherheit länger brauchen um zum Desktop hochzufahren (weil es eben so Sachen wie FF vorcached)
<CaTaCaS> Und bei Linux nicht, Linux ist doch wie für ältere Hardware gemacht?
<leszek> Ja genau. Firefox aber nicht :P
<leszek> CaTaCaS: natürlich kannst du auch so ein precaching alias preload aktivieren, damit verlagerst du das Problem aber nur ein wenig wie ja gesagt, der boot braucht dann etwas länger
<leszek> CaTaCaS: meine Empfehlung wäre evtl. einen etwas leichtgewichtigeren Browser zu nutzen. Webkit basierte Browser wie midori, qupzilla oder so etwas
<CaTaCaS> Ist den Firefox auch bei Lubuntu drauf, oder wird dort ein leichterer Browser verwendet. Hab gehört der Google Chrome soll am schnellsten sein
<leszek> Lubuntu verwendet meines Wissens mittlerweile auch den Firefox. Zu Anfangszeiten wurde mal Chromium verwendet, aber die Community hat sich dann für FF entschieden
<CaTaCaS> Alles klar, dan versuch ich erstmal auf Xubuntu den FF durch ein leichteren Browser zu ersetzen und schau mal wie Xubuntu mit anderen Programmen zurecht kommt, ob die CPU auch auf 100 hochgeht
<leszek> CaTaCaS: 100% sind ja erstmal nicht schlecht. Es sollte nur nicht ständig bei 100% sein :)
<k1l> auch moderne CPUs nutzen 100%. es wird versucht die arbeit so schnell wie möglich abzuarbeiten, damit die CPU dann wieder in einen tiefen schlaf gehn kann. spart akku/strom und erzeugt weniger hitze, die wegpropellert werden muss.
<leszek> CaTaCaS: Vergiß nicht bei den alternativen den Adblocker anzumachen. Ansonsten könnten die Browser auch unter der vielen Werbelast instabil laufen
<CaTaCaS> Alle anderen Tools, wie Office usw. laufen flüssig, der CPU geht nur bei dem Start ca. 2-3 sec auf 100%. FF geht auch für den start auf 100% aber es braucht ca. 20-30 sec zu starten :) Hab jetzt qupzilla installiert auf Xubuntu, und es läuft wie Office und andere Tools, relativ flüssig wass akzeptabel ist :) FF ist wirklich ein Recourcen Monster :)
<leszek> :)
<CaTaCaS> Bin aber doch am überlegen Xubuntu durch Lubuntu zu ersetzen. Ich finde aber den XFCE Desktop besser. Wird Lubuntu deutlich schneller sein als Xubuntu?
<leszek> CaTaCaS: auf derm Rechner wird der Desktopstart und das öffnen des Dateimanagers wohl schneller sein
<leszek> *dem
<CaTaCaS> ok, werde ich mal testen müssen. Ich Danke Euch
<ShiroNeko> hab ein kleineres problem mit hdparm. Hatte eigentlich das Timeout für die platte auf 30min gesetzt. aber auch nach 2h jetzt geht sie nicht in den standby ...  drive state is:  active/idle
<ShiroNeko> setze ich die platte manuell "hdparm -Y /dev/sdb" in den standby bleibt sie auch in dem status bis ich drauf zugreife. Offene dateien existieren keine, 
<sdx23> Wie hast du das gesetzt?
<ShiroNeko> sdx23: sudo hdparm -S 245 /dev/sdb
<sdx23> und hdparm -B /dev/sdb sagt was?
<ShiroNeko> /dev/sdb:
<ShiroNeko>  APM_level      = not supported
<sdx23> Hast du die Manpage gelesen? 245 ist 2.5h.
<ShiroNeko> mit 120 hatte ich es auch versucht, waren woh 120*5s = 10min, aber auch da tut sich nix
<sdx23> das APM level darf hoechstens auf 127 stehen. Ob das not supported jetzt generell meint oder nur fuers Auslesen ist fraglich.
<ShiroNeko> hab gerade die idle3-tools gefunden
<ShiroNeko> idle3ctl -g /dev/sdb
<ShiroNeko> Idle3 timer is disabled
<nick-power> frage zum HDMI Port. wenn ich den Port anschließe bekomme ich einen Zweiten desktop angezeigt, jedoch bleibt der sound auf dem internen lautsprecher vom Laptop. durch die auswahl den ausgabegerätes in klangeinstellungen kann ich dies ändern. kann ich das automatiseren?
<jokrebel> wie verhält es sich denn, wenn der HDMI-Monitor beim booten schon an war?
<nick-power> jokrebel, muss ich noch herrausfinden, ich sah dann nichts und zieh den stecker raus
<jokrebel> warum sollte der Sound automatisch Richtung HDMI geschaltet werden, wenn dort gar kein (eingeschaltetes) Gerät erkannt wird?
<nick-power> jokrebel, das herrausziehen bezog sich auf den neustart. wenn ich den hdmi an schließe passiert nichts
<nick-power> jokrebel, ich meine so wie wenn ich ein kopfhörer in den line in anschließe geht ja auch der interne lautsprecher aus, genau das will ich auf dem hdmi haben
<jokrebel> nick-power: Schließ doch bitte mal den HDMI-Monitor an, schalte ihn ein und stelle die Source dort auf HDMI. Erst dann nen Laptop booten.
<jokrebel> nur funktioniert das halt völlig anders. Mit dem einstecken eines Kopfhörers in die Klinkenbuchse wird meist einfach nur elektromechanisch die L"Leitung zum Lautsprecher unterbrochen" und dafür dann halt zum Kopfhörer geleitet. HDMI ist Digital, da geht das nicht einfach so per mechanischem Schalter im Steckkontakt
<nick-power> jokrebel, danke für den tipp, probier ich nachher aus cya
<ShiroNeko> hi, hab in der sudoers folgendes stehen blafoo ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/apt update, /usr/bin/apt upgrade. macht nun blafoo "sudo apt update" oder upgrade wird dennoch nach einem passwort gefragt
<ShiroNeko> bei meinen beiden rasperries mit debian funktioniert die sudoers zeile klaglos. woran könnte das liegen?
<ShiroNeko> Cmnd_Alias APT = /usr/bin/apt update, /usr/bin/apt upgrade , /usr/bin/apt dist-upgrade
<ShiroNeko> blafoo ALL=NOPASSWD: APT
<ShiroNeko> das gleiche 
<bAldur01> wo finde ich denn die Log-files von VMWare? in /var/log/ ist nichts...
<Frickelpit> find ist dein Freund
<bAldur01> Frickelpit: Das stimmt natürlich :-)
<mgolisch> path_to_vm/vmware.log
<mgolisch> ausser du meinst etwas anderes als das log file der vm
<mgolisch> und vmware ist so ziemlich der beschissenste desktop virtualisierungs kram den es gibt, wenn man nicht grade 3d beschleunigung braucht wuerd ich eher was anderes nehmen
<CaTaCaS> Kann mir bitte einer den unterschied zwischen der Version 16.04 und 16.10 bei Lubuntu erklähren? Ich verstehe es nicht ganz. Jedes zweite Jahr soweit ich weiß kommt eine neue xx.04 LTS Version raus. Was ist den die xx.10 Version? Handelt es sich um eine zwischen Version von beiden LTS Versionen?
<Robert_Zenz> CaTaCaS, jedes Jahr kommen zwei Versionen, .04 und .10 nach dem Schema JahrJahr.MonatMonat.
<Robert_Zenz> CaTaCaS, und die LTS werden halt laenger mit Updates versorgt, 5 Jahre wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: immer im april und oktober kommt ein ubuntu raus. aber nur alle 2 jahre kommt ein LTS mit 5 jahren support. bei allen anderen musst du alle 6 monate zur nächsten version aktualisieren.
<k1l_> bei LTS kannst du nach 2 jahren in einem rutsch zur nächsten LTS aktualisieren.
<CaTaCaS> ok, wo ist den jetzt aber der unterschied zwischen .04 und .10? .04 LTS und .10 nicht, oder wie?
<k1l_> wobei die 5 jahre für ubuntu gelten. die lubuntu und kubuntu teams geben manchmal nur 3 jahre "garantie"
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: das sind einfach die monate
<k1l_> nur alle 2 jahre wird eine LTS davon.
<CaTaCaS> ok. Ich hab gedacht die letze Zahlen sind die Monate z.B 16.04.1 , 16.04.2 usw
<k1l_> bei den LTS gibts dann noch die .1 .2 .3 .4 etc. das sind dann die "pointreleases". so wie servicepack bei windows
<k1l_> damit man nach einem jahr nicht alle updates nochmal installieren muss, sondern die direkt auf cd mit dabei hat
<k1l_> !releases
<k1l_> https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/32/46/ubuntu-timeline.png    <-- bild
<CaTaCaS> Alles klar, wie erkenne ich jetzt aber, ob es eine LTS Version ist. Soweit ich weiß, war bei Ubuntu die 14.04 eine LTS die ich aktuell noch habe, sprich die nächste LTS sollte doch die 16.xx sein, oder?
<k1l_> 12.04, 14.04, 16.04,....
<CaTaCaS> Ach ja stimmt. Und 13.04 und 15.04 währen die zwischen Versionen, die nicht LTS sind 
<k1l_> genau
<CaTaCaS> Alles klar. Aber wen jetzt 14.04 und 16.04 LTS sind. Ist 16.10 dan auch LTS nur halt mit dem Updates aus dem Monat 10
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> 14.10 war ja auch kein lts.
<k1l_> also nochmal. ubuntu macht immer ein release im april und im oktober, jedes jahr. und die aktualisiert man immer einen schritt weiter wie eine treppe.
<k1l_> du hast jetzt nur die chance auf einer LTS stufe 3-5 jahre stehen zu bleiben und direkt auf die nächste LTS 2 jahre später zu hüpfen.
<k1l_> dann hast du wieder die wahl ob du stehen bleibst oder alle 6 monate weiter aktualisierst.
<CaTaCaS> Das verstehe ich ja, aber wen 16.04 LTS ist, wieso ist 16.10 kein LTS, ist doch das selbe Jahr. 17.04 währe keine LTS, aber 16.10 sollte doch LTS sein 
<k1l_> nein, 16.10 ist ein neues release
<k1l_> das wie windows xp und windows vista. vista kam später wurde aber früher beerdigt.
<CaTaCaS> ok, alles klar. Jetzt hab ich den unterschied zwischen .04 und .10 verstanden. 
<k1l_> ubuntu ist ein stable release linux. d-.h. die pakete werden nicht aktualisiert (bis auf ausnahmen). sprich du bleibst bei gimp version 3. und wenn dann später version 3.1 rauskommt, dann wird die in 16.10 gepackt aber nicht mehr in 16.04. denn 16.04 hat ja die version3 bei auslieferung gehabt
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab nur gedacht, das XP 14.04 und Vista 15.04 währe
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: nein
<k1l_> der unterschied ist nicht zwischen *.04 und *.10  sonder zwischen LTS und nicht-LTS.
<CaTaCaS> Schade nur das Releases von 14.10 und 16.10 nicht LTS sind, obwohl es im selben Jahr wie die LTS Version rauskahm.
<k1l_> der unterschied zwischen 15.04 und 15.10 (beide kein LTS) ist ja nur der monat wo sie veröffentlicht wurden. da ist einfach alles 6 monate neuer.
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: nein. dann macht ja LTS keinen sinn, wenn alles LTS ist :)
<k1l_> guck nochmal aufs bild. 
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: 16.10 hat bei jedem paket andere neuere versionen als 16.04.
<CaTaCaS> Ich verstehe das ja. Wieso aber alles? Alles mit 14. und 16. währe LTS auch mit .10 Release. und die Jahre dazwischen 13. und 15. währe kein LTS. Wo wäre es für Mich logischer und verständlicher
<k1l_> ich lese heraus, dass du dir jetzt wünscht, dass 16.10 LTS wäre. das macht aber keinen sinn :) installiere 16.04 wenn du LTS willst oder nimm 16.10 wenn du neuere versionen willst, dann musst du aber jetzt alle 6 monate aktualisieren zum nächsten ubuntu bis du wieder beim nächsten LTS bist (18.04)
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: nein
<k1l_> CaTaCaS: 16.10 ist ein komplett anderes ubuntu release als 16.04. das ist genau so anders wie 15.04 zu 15.10 oder 15.10 zu 16.04. da ist immer alles 6 monate neuer bei release.
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Hab auch die Versionen als Bild gerade von Lubuntu gesehen. ich danke Dir
<k1l_> das was du dir mit 16.10 wünscht, ist das 16.04.2
<CaTaCaS> Genau, jetzt hab ich es
<CaTaCaS> Aber die Tools Versionen z.B Gimp bei 16.04.2 und 16.10 müssten dan gleich sein, oder. Bei xx.10 jede 6 Monate werden neue Tools Version zu verfügung gestellt, aber dan bei 16.04.2 doch auch, oder?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> wenn ein ubuntu einmal released ist, dann wird die version nicht mehr verändert. es gibt zwar noch security und große bug updates. aber die werden dann zurück in die "alte" version gepackt.
<k1l_> gimp in: 15.10: 2.8.14-1ubuntu1;     16.04 2.8.16-1ubuntu1.1;                       16.10 2.8.18-1
<k1l_> nochmal. ubuntu ist ein stable release linux. es gibt ausnahmen, wie die browser (und kernel und video driver) aber sonst bleiben alle programme auf der version eingefroren
<CaTaCaS> ok, also z.B hat 16.04 die Gimp Version 3.2. Dan kommt ein Release 16.10 mit neuen Gimp Version z.B 3.3. Und 16.04.2 hat aber trotzdem die Gimp Version 3.2 wie bei der 16.04 nur mit Bug Fixed, wen es welche gibt
<k1l_> genau.
<CaTaCaS> Jetzt hab ich es aber, Super. Ich hab nur logisch gedacht, wen es die 16.10 mit einer neuen Gimp Version gibt, wieso wird diese nicht bei der 16.04.2 eingefügt.
<k1l_> weil die neue gimp version auch andere programme/pakete braucht, in neueren versionen. d.h. du musst dann wieder einen rattenschwanz aktualisieren und bist dann doch quasi bei 16.10.
<CaTaCaS> Sprich die letzten Zahlen .1 .2 .3 Sind nur Bug Fixes und services, die Versionen bleiben aber die gleichen von der 16.04
<CaTaCaS> Das macht natürlich sinn, wen man die Packet struktur beachtet :)
<k1l_> die pointreleases sind einfach die gesammelten updates bis zum stichtag. damit du kein 16.04 installierst und dann erstmal 1 GB updates ziehen musst.
<k1l_> zusätzlich (um es noch ein bisschen zu verkomplizieren) gibts bei den pointreleases noch die kernel und videotreiber von den neueren ubuntus. damit man mit neuerer hardware trotzdem 16.04 nutzen kann. die 16.04.2 wird den kernel und video kram von 16.10 erhalten.  das gilt aber nur für kernel und video kram. nicht für gimp etc.
<CaTaCaS> ok, das ist auch der große vorteil, wieso ich von Win zu Linux gewechselt habe. Bei älteren Windows Versionen, z.B aktuell Windows 7, wen man hier noch eine ältere .iso hat, muss man sehr viele Updates installieren. Aber es gibt auch keine neuen .iso Dateien. Nur wen erst ein Service Pack kommt. Kann man eine neue .iso mit SP1 laden. 
<k1l_> ja, das ist bei ubuntu sehr genau geregelt. bei anderen linuxen ist da aber auch anders. da gibts welche die machen das nach lust und laune.
<CaTaCaS> ok, das mit den Treiber und Kernen ist gut zu wissen.
<CaTaCaS> Ich Danke Dir K1l, hast Mir ein Thema von Linux ausführlich erklährt. Was ich auch diesmal richtig verstanden habe :) Danke
<CaTaCaS> Ich hab aktuell Xubuntu auf der alten Kiste in 32bit Version zum test installiert, läuft noch langsamer als Xubuntu in der 64bit Version, komischerweise. Liegt es daran, das 32bit kein PEA unterstütz?
<k1l_> 32bit bei ubuntu kann PAE. aber das ist wie gesagt nicht der grund warum das ding langsam ist. sondern weil der laptop an sich langsam ist und mit aktuellen programmen überfordert ist.
<CaTaCaS> ok, schon klar. Aber ich verstehe halt nicht, wieso die 64bit Version von Xubuntu deutlich schneller ist als die 32bit Version. Obwohl es logisch eigendlich anders herum sein sollte. Deswegen hab ich gedacht, das 64bit PAE kann und die 32 Version nicht. Aber wen beide PAE können, versthe ich es nicht. Ich hab beide Versionen gleich installiert. Mit der 64bit kann ich Ordner öffnen und große Tools mit warten starten.
<CaTaCaS> Mit der 32bit Version kann ich nichtmal den persönlichen Ordner öffen.
<k1l_> mach dir keinen kopf mehr um 32bit. klopp es in die tonne und gut ist
<CaTaCaS> ok, ich versuch gerade Lubuntu in 64bit zu installieren, vielleicht dann ich damit mit der Kiste einwandfrei Arbeiten, mit quozilla und LibreOffice und Musik. Mehr braucht mein freund nicht. Die Kiste ist Ihm zu schade für die Tonne, ist noch ein alter Siemens, wie es ausschaut ist noch alles per Hand verlötet worden, alles sehr massiv :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-03
<ShiroNeko> Hi, kurze frage zu sudo. habe auf ubuntu die konfig aus debian übernommen aber es scheint nicht so recht zu funktionieren
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/YdAHzt4V
<le_bot> Title: sudoers - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> führe ich in debian als user blafoo sudo apt update / sudo apt upgrade aus klappt es wie gewünscht, unter ubuntu fragt er aber dennoch nach dem passwort
<ShiroNeko> was müsste ich ändern, dass auch ubuntu diese beiden befehle für den user blafoo ohne passwortabfrage zulässt?
<jokrebel> warum stellst Du bei der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung nicht einfach auf "automatisch herunterladen und installieren"?
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: 
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: naja das ist einerseits nicht das gleiche, und andererseits könnten ja auch mal andere befehle gewünscht sein
<jokrebel> les da jetzt eher raus, dass es nur für update/upgrade greifen soll
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: jein. die lesart ist dass der benutzer updates machen können soll. das ist einerseits was anderes als "automatisch" und ausserdem könnten ja auch noch andere fälle auftreten.
<jokrebel> na dann ... meinte ja nur
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: also https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration/#Befehls-Alias legt nahe dass einerseits escaping notwendig ist für die apt commands
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: abgesehen davon fiele mir nichts auf
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: leerzeichen müssen eigentlich nicht escaped werden ... selbst wenn bleibt es bei der passwortabfrage
<koegs> ShiroNeko: grad aufm 16.04 getestet, die syntax stimmt, hast du die sachen auch am ende der sudoers eingefügt?
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: ok, dann hab ich nicht mehr dazu beitragen, sorry.
<ShiroNeko> koegs: die sachen stehen nicht am ende der sudoers
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/CVZhUz8C
<le_bot> Title: sudoers complete - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> hier mal die komplette sudoers - wie gesagt, unter debian gleiche konfig und keine probleme
<ShiroNeko> ob ich das leerzeichen vor update/upgrade escape oder nicht ist egal
<ShiroNeko> getestet wird auch unter ubuntu 16.04.1 server
<koegs> "\" weg und ans ende
<koegs> When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order. Where there are multiple matches, the last match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match).
<ShiroNeko> koegs: hab jetzt nur "blafoo ALL=NOPASSWD:APT am ende der sudoers, er fragt trotzdem nach dem PW. Eintrag blafoo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL probehalber mal komplett entfernt. user hat also definitiv nur einen eintrag der auch zu matchen scheint
<ShiroNeko> gebe ich das passwort ein macht er auch das update 
<koegs> keine ahnung, ich habe dein erstes pastebin per C&P ans Ende der sudoers gepackt, usernamen ersetzt, läuft
<jokrebel> der User ist aber schon in der Gruppe auch drin?
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: in welcher gruppe sollte der user sein? es geht ja nur um diesen user direkt und so ist es in der sudoers eingetragen
<jokrebel> muss dieser User dann nicht in der sudoer Gruppe dafür sein? 
<ShiroNeko> nicht wenn der user explizit angegeben wird
<ShiroNeko> darum verstehe ich nicht warum die einträge bei debian funktionieren und ubuntu nicht
<ShiroNeko> berücksichtige ich, dass immer der letzte eintrag gilt, sollte das auch kein problem sein, da blafoo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL vor blafoo ALL=NOPASSWD: APT steht
<ShiroNeko> es lag an der gruppe sudo, unter dem debian gehort der user blafoo nur der eigenen gruppe blafoo an ... unter ubuntu kommen noch cdrom, sudo ... etc dazu darum greift das %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL nach der regel ... 
<NTQ> Moin. Ich hab gerade ein ext4-Dateisystem verkleinert und dann das mdadm RAID1, auf dem es liegt, ebenfalls verkleinert. Soweit alles okay. Jetzt bin ich aber nicht sicher wie klein ich die Partition machen darf, ohne dass ich das RAID damit zerstöre, da ich keine genauen Byte- oder Block-Angaben finde.
<Inge5568> Thema Aktualisierung. Jedes Mal, wenn ich zuerst Platz freischaufeln muss und dann die Aktualisierungsverwaltung noch mal manuell starte...
<Inge5568> zappeln da wenige Sekunden lang ultraschnell irgendwelche Statusbalken und dann kommt die Meldung "Das Herunterladen von Informationen zu Software-Paketquellen ist gescheitert. Überprüfen Sie ihre Internetverbindung." Wieso ist das so?
<Inge5568> Meine Internetverbindung ist einwandfrei, nur halt wenig Bandbreite
<Inge5568> Ich hab den Eindruck, er erwartet, dass die angepingten Server in Sekundenbruchteilen antworten
<Inge5568> statt einfacdh zu warten bis was kommt
<DaVu> Inge5568: welches Ubuntu?
<Inge5568> 14.04
<Inge5568> ich muss dann immer in die Einstellungen gehen und da auf das letzte Tab mit den Treibern, das scheint dann die Abfrage noch mal in vernünftig auszulösen
<DaVu> Kannst du das ganze einfach nochmal wiederholen und die komplette Ausgabe aus dem Terminal auf pastebin.com kopieren und einen Link dazu hier rein stellen?
<Inge5568> DaVu, nein, ich verwende keinen Terminaĺ dazu, sondern die ganz normale Aktualisierungsverwaltung (automatische Aktualisierung)
<DaVu> ok, hast du es mal über Terminal versucht?
<DaVu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Inge5568> DaVu, ich war auch noch nie im Februar auf Badeurlaub am Finnischen Meerbusen.
<DaVu> ahja
<ShiroNeko> hmm ... irgendwie wirft ubuntu die platten nach jedem reboot wild durcheinander. an sich kein großes thema, da in der fstab nur UUIDs stehen. gibt es dennoch eine möglichkeit SSD = sda, HDD1 = sdb, RAID = sdc?
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: kann man mit udev-regeln erzwingern, ist aber nicht wirklich zu empfehlen
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: schade. woran kann es liegen das er das ab und an neu anordnet?
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: je nachdem, wer schneller ist mit seiner Antwort, bekommt sda, sdb oder sdc
<leszek> wie kann man denn bei snaps die schrifart wechseln. Irgendwie hat sich das LO Snap eine LCD Schrifart gekrallt als standard für die Menüs. Das sieht irgendwie schräg aus
<pkzip> kennt jemand ne anleitung zum umzug eines installierten systems auf eine ssd?
<sdx23> pkzip: im wesentlichen: Dateisysteme neu anlegen, Dateien kopieren, Grub reparieren.
<pkzip> und fstab
<bunyip> jo uuid anpassen
<pkzip> hmpf
<pkzip> uuid?
<pkzip> für das device?
<bunyip> blkid
<bunyip> rest siehst du ja in der alten fstab
<bunyip> klappt natürlich nur vom live-medium im chroot
<bunyip> musste wegen grub ja eh rein
<bunyip> oder wenn es größenmässig passt mit dd
<pkzip> hm
<pkzip> ist ne 250er ssd
<pkzip> kann man in virtualbox nicht mehr als 1 cpu auswählen für die virtuelle maschine?
<pkzip> kann den regler nicht nach rechts verschieben
<_moep_> doch doch
<_moep_> ECHAN
<pkzip> steht da nicht
<dadrc> brauchste aber VT-x für, iirc
<pkzip> vt-x?
<pkzip> und wie boote ich die virtuelle maschine vom usb-stick, der im gastrechner steckt?
<dadrc> VT-x ist ein CPU-Feature, wenn der Host das kann, sollte es sich im BIOS/UEFI aktivieren lassen
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du Virtualbox-Fragen hast, haben die Leute in #vbox eventuell mehr Ahnung als wir =)
<dadrc> Gibt auch #vboxger mit Deutsch als Channelsprache, aber keine Ahnung, wie aktiv die Leute da sind
<pkzip> danke
<pkzip> vt-x, hmm
<dadrc> Einfach mal im BIOS gucken, sollte sich finden lassen
<pkzip> dadrc, im bios hab ich keine vt-x-einstellungen
<dadrc> Irgendwas anderes, das nach Virtualisierung klingt?
<k1l> kann die cpu das überhaupt?
<pkzip> HP Pavilion 560-p000ng
<pkzip> Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-6400 Prozessor (bis zu
<pkzip>            3,30 GHz mit Intel® Turbo-Boost-
<pkzip>            Technik 2.0, 6 MB Intel® Smart-Cache)
<pkzip> im bios kann man fast nix ändern
<k1l> vt-x hat die cpu aber
<pkzip> also ist es standardmäßig an?
<pkzip> im mom ist noch win auf der kiste
<dadrc> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Desktop-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/How-to-Enable-Intel-Virtualization-Technology-vt-x-on-HP/td-p/3198063
<le_bot> Title: Solved: How to Enable Intel Virtualization Technology (vt-x) on HP P... - HP Support Forum - 3198063 (at h30434.www3.hp.com)
<dadrc> da ungefähr sollte es sein
<pkzip> lel
<pkzip> da hab ich nicht geguckt unter security
<pkzip> schien mir semantisch unpassend
<ShiroNeko> hi, wie kann ich für Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 den splash screen für den boot deaktivieren, soadass ich die bootmeldungen sehe?
<ShiroNeko> /etc/default/grub ... und ich such in /boot/*
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-04
<lok20114> Hallo, wenn jemand noch wach sein sollte: Kann es sein, dass der GNOME Browser oder Epiphany das gesammte System einfrieren kann???
<DaVu> kommt vielleicht auch auf die Website an, die du aufrufst
<lok20114> hatte ich jetzt zweimal, als ich youtube-vids geschaut habe
<DaVu> Dann kann es immer noch alles andere sein. Kann auch an der Grafik liegen
<lok20114> gucke gerade, obs mit Firefox funktioniert. Wenn nicht, geh ich mal von dem Nvidia-treiber aus
<DaVu> welche Karte, welcher Treiber?
<lok20114> asus 1060turbo
<lok20114> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-375.26
<DaVu> sollte Treiberseitig eigentlich passen
<lok20114> hatte diesen bei Nvidia direkt geladen
<DaVu> Ich weiß aber nicht, ob Probleme mit dem Treiber in Bezug auf diese Karte bekannt sind oder nicht
<lok20114> hatte die letzte zeit eigentlich nie Probleme damit. Steam-games usw. laufen auch.
<DaVu> Dann könnte es natürlich auch ein bug im Browser sein
<DaVu> Mach mal so, wie du es gesagt hast und teste mit FF
<lok20114> kann das wirklich sein, dass programme mir das komplette system einfach einfrieren können?
<DaVu> Sicher
<DaVu> bzw. wie stellst du denn fest, dass das komplette System eingefroren ist?
<lok20114> der ton ging aus, das bild stand still, die maus war nicht mehr bewegbar und ich konnte nicht mehr über strg-alt-f1,2,3,4,5,6 aufs terminal zugreifen
<DaVu> ok, das sieht nach einem kompletten Freeze aus
<lok20114> das mag ich nicht all zu gern so oft haben. habe gerade mein system so konfiguriert, dass alles glatt läuft und so ein freeze kann mich unter umständen weit zurück werfen
<DaVu> Wie sieht denn die Sachlage unter Firefox aus?
<DaVu> von welchem Ubuntu reden wir?
<lok20114> gut
<lok20114> is eigentlich elementary os
<DaVu> gut
<DaVu> dann ist deine Frage hier fehl am Platz
<DaVu> Elementary OS != Ubuntu
<DaVu> Elementary OS = Elementary OS
<lok20114> unter wiki steht aber doch elementary OS ist eine auf Ubuntu 16.04 basierende Linux-Distribution. somit dachte ich, vielleicht ist ein solcher fehler schon anderswo bekannt
<DaVu> Ja, das steht bei Mint auch
<DaVu> Dennoch ist das immer noch anders
<DaVu> Da wirst du wohl den Support von Elementary OS fragen müssen
<lok20114> ok, danke trotzdem.
<DaVu> frag mal bei #elementary nach
<lok20114> gut
<rentier> Grüß Gottle, ich hab grad probiert, ein animated gif zu erstellen gemäß http://xmodulo.com/convert-video-animated-gif-image-linux.html
<le_bot> Title: How to convert video to animated gif image on Linux - Xmodulo (at xmodulo.com)
<rentier> Anders als da beschrieben krieg ich direkt schon nach dem zweiten Schritt keine Sammlung einzelner gif Bilder, die ich dann noch mit imagemagic zusammenfügen muss, sondern direkt ein animated gif
<rentier> Frage: Das gif läuft in einer endlosschleife, welche Option muss ich ffmpeg geben, damit es nur ein Mal durchläuft und dann aufhört?
<rentier> auf https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html steht was von einem Parameter "-loop_output", aber den erkennt mein ffmpeg nicht
<le_bot> Title: ffmpeg Documentation (at ffmpeg.org)
<rentier> ich krieg immer "Unrecognized option 'loop_output'"
<fford> rentier: Geht die Option -loop 1 ?
<rentier> fford, wenn ich sie vor dem -i einfüge, kommt 'option loop not found'
<rentier> fford, wenn ich sie am Ende einfüge, erzeugt er immerhin die Datei, aber sie läuft wieder in endlosschleife
<fford> Dann probier doch eine 0 aus.
<rentier> fford, nützt nix
<fford> Dann passe ich.^^
<fford> rentier: Fragt doch in einem entsprechenden Channel, ffmpeg, convert
<rentier> fford, ah man kann das gif mit gifsicle noch mal konvertieren und die schleife rausnehmen
<fford> rentier: Danke für die Info.
<juliy> Huhu, ich habe ein problem mit einer Externen Festplatte(wird über USB verbunden). Leider wird diese nicht von meinem System erkannt. ls /dev/ | grep sd zeigt auch keine änderung
<k1l_> zeig mal die ausgabe von "dmesg" wenn du die platte ab und wieder angestöpselt hast
<juliy> nicht angeschlossen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23925927/  | angeschlossen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23925946/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<juliy> hat sich soeben erledigt. das kabel hat nen wackelkontakt. ^^
<LupusE> hi
<ins4ne> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend... :)
<ins4ne> Zufällig jemand hier, der schon mal mit 16.04 oder 16.10 einen Samsung MFC ans Laufen (scannen) bekommen hat? Hab den aktuellen Treiber von der Webseite installiert, blöderweise findet weder spane noch simple-span das Gerät, das Netdiscovery File bei dem dabei steht man solle es gegen das im Ubuntuusers Wiki austauschen finde ich nirgends im System und unter 16.10 hatte ich das Gerät mal von Hand eingetragen, dann ist beim Vers
<ins4ne> division by zero gecrashed... xsane, nicht spane oben
<maredebianum> Hi, ich habe systemd neu und das startet immer gpsd wenn ich ein usb2serial anstecke. Wie kann ich das verhindern, service gpsd stop geht ja wohl nicht mehr, irgendwie muss das jetzt via systemctl gemacht werden? 
<bekks> Wieso geht das nicht mehr? :)
<maredebianum> systemd[1]: Started GPS (Global Positioning System) Daemon.
<maredebianum> systemd startet einfach einen Dienst, von dem es denkt, das wäre sinnvoll. ist es nicht.
<bekks> systemctl gpsd ...
<maredebianum> systemctl stop gpsd hatte ich gerade, das hilft aber nicht...
<nick-power> hallo
<nick-power> hab da mal ne frage zur ubuntu installation
<maredebianum> kann man systemd noch loswerden? ;)
<nick-power> wenn man das paralell zu windows installieren will, geht dann das automatisch?
<nick-power> oder muss man vorher die Partition frei machen, also windows verschieben auf der festplatte?
<bekks> maredebianum: Nein.
<bekks> nick-power: Du musst natürlich freien Platz haben.
<maredebianum> nick-power: wenn du für freien Platz auf der Platte gesorgt hast, geht das eigentlich relativ automatisch.
<nick-power> maredebianum, bekks, danke
<nick-power> geht das dann mit GParted z.B.
<bekks> Ja.
<nick-power> Partitu
<nick-power> partition verkleinern
<bekks> Partition und Dateisystem verkleinern, ja.
<tomreyn> vorausgesetzt die windowspartition ist nicht voll mit daten
<maredebianum> nick-power: die Angabe, wohin installiert werden soll, doppelt checken. Verkleinern ist das, was dauern kann.
<k1l_> nick-power: der ubuntu installer bietet an, windows zu verkleinern und ubuntu daneben zu installieren
<nick-power> k1l_, cool
<maredebianum> nick-power: unter W erstmal dateisystem check machen.
<nick-power> maredebianum, ok, danke für den hinweis
<nick-power> will meine bekannten nähmlich ubuntu als zwei system einrichten, weil hier einfach mehr möglichkeiten sind als untere W
<nick-power> und ich werde es jedem anbieten :-)
<nick-power> die meisten surfen eh nur und ärgern sich die ganze zeit über maleware
<maredebianum> nick-power: mach mal ein Backup vor der Installation, du weisst schon, dass gibts möglicherweise nicht...
<bekks> nick-power: Bring ihnen lieber bei nicht überall draufzuklicken nur weil es blinkt :P
<nick-power> bekks, vileicht kriegen sie kein root passwort ...
<bekks> nick-power: Windows hat kein root.
<nick-power> kann ich den root eigentlich anmelden? 
<nick-power> also dauerhaft
<nick-power> unter ubuntu
<bekks> Das ist auch nur ein User.
<bekks> Per default kann man das aber aus gutem Grund nicht.
<maredebianum> nick-power: wenn du das unbedingt erzwingen willst, kannst du das. das willst du aber nicht.
<nick-power> kann ich dem root kein passwort geben?
<nick-power> z.B.
<k1l_> nick-power: warum? das ist eines der säulen auf denen ubuntu aufbaut. wenn du nur ein 1337 haxx0r sein willst mit root, dann bist du bei ubuntu eh verkehrt
<maredebianum> du kannst, aber sudo ist schon OK
<nick-power> k1l_, danke für den hinweis
<nick-power> k1l_, es gibt doch eh keine viren unter linux
<bekks> Das ist falsch.
<nick-power> zumindest hab ich noch keine gehehen
<bekks> Das wiederum kann sein.
<nick-power> bekks, ^^
<k1l_> selbst windows ist davon weg, dass jeder dauernd "administrator" ist. das hat ubuntu schon sehr lange.
<k1l_> nick-power: es geht dabei nicht um viren.
<nick-power> k1l_, dann brauchen meine bekannten definit fernwartung
<bekks> TeamViewer.
<k1l_> das was ein windows nutzer als virus kennt, ist eh was ganz anderes. und root zu sein hilft dir dabei eh nicht
<k1l_> nick-power: installier dir einfach mal ein normales ubuntu und nutze es ganz normal, bevor du hier davonsprichst, wie die formel1 das handhabt. denn als fahranfänger sind das noch lichtjahre bis du da bist.
<nick-power> bekks, danke, hab ich schon erwähnt wie gut das forum ist? 
<nick-power> k1l_, Hä
<k1l_> nick-power: fang erstmal an ubuntu normal zu nutzen, bevor du dir da über sachen gedanken machst, die dein level überschreiten
<nick-power> k1l_, und du bist die Formel !
<bekks> nick-power: Installier ein Ubuntu, nutze es zwei Jahre. Dann denk darüber nach ob du andere dazu bekehren willst.
<nick-power> k1l_, bei der Formel 1 fahren sie nämlich immer in Kreis,,,phhhh
<bekks> nick-power: Auch das ist mit deinem Tretroller nicht so einfach :P
<k1l_> nick-power: nick-power besser nur im kreis fahren als immer beim anfahren abwürgen :)
<nick-power> bekks, hauptsache er kommt an
<nick-power> k1l_, :=)
<k1l_> nick-power: aber nochmal im ernst: fang erstmal mit den normalen sachen an. bevor du da das super duper setup zaubern willst.
<maredebianum> nick-power: LTS nehmen
<maredebianum> und unattended-upgrades dazu installieren
<maredebianum> ach er ist schon weg ;)
<maredebianum> ich krieg den gpsd-Start immer noch nicht mit systemctl weg, inzwischen habe ich drei Sachen gestoppt, das hilft aber immer noch nicht, weil das nur kurzfristig mal den dienst anhält. systemctl stop gpsdctl@ttyUSB0.service  gpsd.service             gpsd.socket, selbst disable macht das nicht
<bekks> Wieso willst du den Dienst denn nicht?
<maredebianum> Weil er mir ein usb2serial wegschnappt, das ist aber kein GPS
<maredebianum> systemd[1]: Started Manage ttyUSB0 for GPS daemon.
<maredebianum> Ich musste jetzt echt mal gpsd deinstallieren. Wo steht denn mal, wie dieses systemd funktionieren soll?
<markus__> hallo, ich frage mich gerade ob es irgendeinen einfluss hat welche partitionen ich als primäre und welche ich als logische part. anlege
<markus__> ich will /, /root, /var, /home und swap je eine partition spendieren
<k1l_> für ubuntu nicht. 
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-05
<markus__> das / primär wird klar... kann ich alle dann als logische part. anlegen bzw. innerhalb der logischen als unterpart. oder ist es klüger die eine oder andere als prim. part. anzulegen
<markus__> k1l_, lol - du antwortest schneller als ich frage
<markus__> auch swap kann eine logische part. sein? gibt es da wirklich keine unterschiede in performance oder sonstwas?
<markus__> und gilt das nur für ubuntu oder linux generell?
<k1l_> ubuntu ist es vollkommen egal was du da wie wo installierst. windows ist da sehr wählerisch. denk dran, dass du nur 4 primäre partitionen machen kannst
<markus__> weiß ich darum die frage weil 2 müssen dann ja logische part. werden 
<k1l_> du kannst auch alle in eine erweiterte packen
<k1l_> ob andere linux distributionen das anders handhaben kann ich dir nicht sagen
<k1l_> soll das ein server werden?
<markus__> localer lamp zum testen
<markus__> weiß aber noch nicht ob das ubuntu oder gleich kali wird... 
<markus__> oder ob ich kali auf einen alten laptop schmeiß
<k1l_> kali? für einen lamp?
<markus__> yup... why not?
<k1l_> das ist so ziemlich das letzte was man für einen lamp nimmt.
<markus__> da hab ich gleich alles da zum testen - lass in der regel sqlmap & co. final gegen die scripts laufen
<k1l_> bei ubuntu macht es auch keinen großen sinn /root zu seperieren.
<markus__> die tool sind schneller beim suchen nach vergessenen mysqli_real_escape_spring() als ich beim code durchsehen
<markus__> darum den lamp auf kali... zwar etwas frickeliger aber wenigstens geht es auf localhost schneller als übers wlan 
<k1l_> wenn du unbedingt kali nutzen willst, dann tu es. dann bist du hier aber falsch
<frostschutz> wenn du gpt statt msdos partitionen nimmst, brauchst dir um logische partitionen auch keine gedanken mehr machen
<markus__> mir schlon klar... wie gesagt war eine generelle frage... wenn es auf kali nicht läuft ohne viel gefrickel kommt dann doch wieder ubuntu drauf auf den server wie auf meine anderen pc's und kali bleibt am alte laptop
<bekks> Wieso denn überhaupt kali? :)
<markus__> fauelheit mir die ganzen tools zum testen auf schwachstellen zusammenzusuchen
<markus__> time is money - je mehr autom. geht und unso weniger ich selber machen muss umso besser
<markus__> was haben eigentlich alle gegen kali? nachdem jeder vollpfosten schon damit rumspielt und sich anhand von youtube-tutorials im hacken versucht muss man heute schon fast selber damit testen
<k1l_> du hast das problem gerade sehr gut beschrieben :)
<markus__> nach dem motto wenn ich es mit den tools nicht schaffe dann scheitern 99,9% der scriptkiddies aus
<markus__> auch
<markus__> noch mal ne ot-frage... ist kali eigentlich "state-of-the-art" oder gibts da noch neuere und bessere tools?
<markus__> meinte die toolsammlung von kali
<k1l_> markus__: das fragst du am besten die jungs in #kali-linux
<markus__> bin kein sicherheitsexperte aber ich denk mal meine bauernschlaue logik wird schon ganz gut stimmen - wenn ich mit kali nicht weiter komme dann scheitern auch 99% der möchtegen-hacker
<k1l_> wenn ahnungslose kiddies, die youtube videos befolgen mit einem "haxx0r" OS, dein problem sind, dann ist dein setup echt kaputt.
<bekks> markus__: Wenn deine bauernschlaue Logik Dir Kali als Webserver vorschlägt, dann lass am BEsten die Finger von Ubuntu.
<fford> ^^
<markus__> bekks, sicher nicht... wenn ich mit kali arbeiten müsste geh ich kaputt... schon mal gesehen wie buggy die updates laufen?
<markus__> 1 x apt-get update && apt-get upgrade laufen lassen und du kannst 2h rumfrickeln weil ne config zerlegt oder iregndwelche dependencies nicht hinhauen
<markus__> lustig ist anders
<tojoko> hi
<dreamon> Firefox spielt nicht alle Videos ab. Youtube geht. Tagesschau,Heute, twitter videos.. gehen z.B. nicht. Während sie unter Chromium funktionieren. 
<dadrc> Flash?
<Frickelpit> ahaaaaa *sing* 
<Frickelpit> *scnr*
<koffeinfriedhof> Ob das noch jmd versteht hier? :D
<jokrebel> Saver of the Univers... "Ja"
<jokrebel> Flash Gordan aproging
<koffeinfriedhof> :)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Wat hier los.. das ist alles offtopic. ;)
<jokrebel> Hab grad nen Clown gefrühstückt. Sorry
<dreamon> dadrc, flashplugin-installer« ist bereits die neuste Version (24.0.0.194ubuntu0.16.04.1)
<dadrc> dreamon, und das Plugin ist auch in Firefox für alle Seiten aktiviert? Die haben in letzter Zeit nachgerüstet, um das Ausnutzen von Flashexploits zu verhinden
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke für den Tip. Der Haken bei "Inhalte mit DRM-Kopierschutz wiedergeben" fehlte..
<dadrc> =)
<DaVu> Tach zusammen. Ich habe hier 2 mp3 Dateien, die eigentlich zusammen gehören. Könnt ihr mir auf die Schnelle eine Software unter Ubuntu empfehlen, mit der ich die beiden wieder zusammen fügen kann?
<DaVu> Danke im Vorraus 
<jokrebel> schon ne weil her, aber ich glaub mit half damals mp3splt DaVu
<dadrc> ffmpeg -i concat:"lame1.mp3|lame2.mp3" -acodec copy yo.mp3
<DaVu> vielen dank euch beiden
<DaVu> Das ffmpeg kommando sieht interessant aus. Dafür müsste ich noch nicht mal was installieren
<DaVu> "lame1.mp3|lame2.mp3" das wäre die Reihenfolge, wie ich die Songs später haben möchte?
<dadrc> jo
<DaVu> cool
<DaVu> danke
<DaVu> teste ich direkt
<k1l> ich würde sagen, dass man die einfach concatten kann.
<DaVu> !enter
<le_bot> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<DaVu> dadrc: danke. Das hat großartig funktioniert
<dadrc> sehr schön
<dreamon> Habe installiert → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/W%C3%B6rterb%C3%BCcher/#Translate-Shell → wenn ich aber das Beispiel versuche, kommt Fehler: Usage: trans { -D | -E }...
<le_bot> Title: Wörterbücher › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> na, dann benutze es doch so
<dreamon> Geht nicht.. Aber ich habs hinbekommen.. da fehlt "translate" .. hab es von → https://www.soimort.org/translate-shell/#installation 
<le_bot> Title: Translate Shell (at www.soimort.org)
<dreamon> Danach ging es mit → echo "brick" | trans -D  :de
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-29
<Lembert1> Hallo, wie kann ich in ubuntu eine Android App starten? Gibt für Ubuntu (abgesehn von der VirtualBox Lösung) da evtl nen Emulator?
<koegs> Lembert1: ich les in letzter Zeit öfter von Anbox
<Lembert1> ah ok, danke dazu hab ich was gefunden
<stevieh> /etc/cron.daily/logrotate: gzip: stdin: file size changed while zipping 
<stevieh> ich hab das immer mal wieder auf diversen maschinen. Der Grund ist ja klar, aber das ist doch eher ein systematisches problem von logrotate, gibts da hilfen gegen?
<vlt> stevieh: Ich dachte, das passiert nicht, wenn die Logdatei vor dem gzip erst umbenannt wird, so dass alle folgenden Logeinträge schon in der neuen Datei landen. Macht das logrotate nicht von selbst so?
<stevieh> k.a.
<sdx23> Umbennen reicht je nach Daemon nicht. Man muss logrotate korrekt konfigurieren, i.e. angepasst je nachdem wie "schlau" der Daemon ist.
<stevieh> geht es darum, dass zum zeitpunkt des zippens der deamon noch in die Datei schreibt oder was ist das generell?
<stevieh> ich sollte logrotate wohl mal verboser stellen
<sdx23> man logrotate und auf "copytrunkate" und die action-Options achten.
<stevieh> ok
<sdx23> in der default config gab's iirc auch Beispiele, warum man das tut, bzw. bei welchen Daemons.
<user03> ist nix kaputt?
<jokrebel> ist doch gut so
<Rolfi> Guten Abend! Deja Dup Habe eine neue ext4-Partition für Datensicherung vorgesehen, aber DejaDupdort scheitert an "keine Berechtigung" (bin Laie)
<Rolfi> ppq: Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe gestern. Hat nach Überinstallieren wunderbar geklappt.
<ppq> Rolfi, das freut mich zu hören
<Rolfi> Alles Super. Gute Nacht!
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-30
<tokam> Hi
<tokam> Seit den letzten Updates auf Ubuntu 17.10 öffnet Nautilus php Dateien via FTP über Firefox anstatt über gedit direkt
<tokam> was kann ich da tun um das verhalten zu  verbessern. 
<tokam> außerdem führt eine Texteingabe direkt zu einer Suche, was vorher nur über Drücken von Strg+F der Fall war. 
<k1l_> nee, die suche ging vorher schon so
<tokam> Früher konnte ich einfach über Texteingabe nach dem Anfang von Dateinamen suchen.
<tokam> Statt die Deep-Suche zu nutzen.
<k1l_> das ist iirc schon seit der ganzen 17.10 zeit so. 
<tokam> wie ich sagte bin ich erst jetzt auf 17.10 gewechselt. 
<tokam> ich fand die suche vorher praktischer, da man mit strg+f wählen konnte welche suche gewünscht ist...
<k1l_> das liegt in erster linie an gnome.
<tokam> Muss ich wohl doch zu caja wechseln... 
<tokam> ich nutze sowieso mate
<tokam> aber hatte gedit bevorzugt
<tokam> naja kann man das FTP Problem lösen?
<tokam> Wieso geht der über Firefox?
<k1l_> gnome "verbessert" die eigenen programme am laufenden band. ubuntu kann da bis zu einem gewissen grad neue versionen zurückhalten. aber der aufwand mit den patches wird dann immer größer.
<k1l_> evtl hat bei einem update der firefox sich die dateiberechtigung zurückgeholt
<Frickelpit> tokam: vermutlich nimmt er Firefox als bevorzugtes Programm beim öffnen. Schau dir mal die Eigenschaften der Datei an (rechtsklick auf die Datei)
<k1l_> in /usr/share/applications/defaults.list stehen die defaults
<tokam> nein gedit ist eingestellt
<tokam> kann es aber mal ändern und zurück ändern.
<tokam> er verhält sich nur so schrecklich wenn ich die dateien per ftp abrufe
<tokam> Da steht dann so ein Mist... 
<tokam> file:///run/user/1000/gvfs/ftp:host=aescuvest.de/aescuvest.eu/app/Plugin/Backend/Controller/ContentPowerBiController.php
<k1l_> man kann in gedit direkt die dateien öffnen. mit f9 die seitenleiste öffnen und da dann unter dateiverwaltung, lesezeichen, das gemountete ftp öffnen
<tokam> k1l_: danke. ein guter tropfen auf den heißen stein.
<tokam> finde das mit nautilus echt schade.
<NTQ> Ich probiere gerade ein bisschen mit docker rum um meine eigenen container zu erstellen. Dabei muss ich öfter mal neu builden und viele apt-gets ausführen. Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit einen Cache für apt auf meinem Host zu installieren, damit nicht immer alles erneut von archive.ubuntu.com geladen werden muss?
<dadrc> Einfachste Methode: Caching Proxy
<dadrc> Sonst könntest du auch einen partiellen Mirror bauen, aber das ist schon etwas Aufwand
<deem> am besten auch nicht so viele aufrufe machen. der "docker-way" ist so wenige einzelne befehle wie möglich zu haben. sonst wird das image nur unnötig groß
<tokam> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-modconfig: Relink `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libbsd.so.0' with `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/librt.so.1' for IFUNC symbol `clock_gettime'
<tokam> Hattet ihr das Problem auch schon?
<Frickelpit> Nein
<empedokles78> Wie kann man ein mp3, das über einen button verlinkt wird, in firefox herunterladen?
<ppq> empedokles78, probier mal rechtsklick → element untersuchen. da dürfte irgendwo die url zu finden sein
<ppq> (falls rechtsklick → ziel speichern unter nicht funktioniert)
<ppq> in dem inspektor-dings gibts auch einen tab "netzwerkanalyse", da kannst du auch mal schauen (nach reload der seite und abspielen)
<ppq> da werden übertragene dateien gelistet
<sdx23> ppq: ist das neu, dass man bei proplay whoisprotection bekommt?
<empedokles78> ppq, die adresse habe ich schon. aber die wird dann im browser gespielt.
<ppq> empedokles78, achso. in dem fall einfach oben im menü datei → süeichern unter
<empedokles78> ah, okay, site speichern, eine etwas verfängliche bezeichnung. danke.
<peeeter> Hallo, ich möchte gerne Ubuntu und Windows 10 auf einer SSD Platte installieren, ist es sinnvoll zu diesem Zweck Partitionen einzurichten oder kann ich darauf verzeichten?
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall
<peeeter> alles klar danke
<stevieh> ok
<tokam> 20 Dateien markieren und auf enter drücken öffnet alle Musikdateien einzeln in VLC
<tokam> nautilus hat sich echt verschlechtert 
<stevieh> wie war das denn vorher?
<SOo_visiteur_16> guten abend.
<bumblebee> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich wlan unter ubuntu 17.10 dauerhaft deaktivieren kann? wenn ich es in den einstellungen deaktiviere (flugmodus AN), startet es sich nach jedem neustart des rechners wieder von selbst. das nervt gewaltig.
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich am ehesten über rfkill?
<bumblebee> wieso gibt es zu dieser frage keine eindeutige antwort? das ist doch eine der simpelsten aktivitäten ever.
<bumblebee> unter windows sind das ein paar klicks im gerätemanager und die sache ist geritzt.
<bumblebee> ich kann nichts damit anfangen, wenn du mich fragst "wahrscheinlich am ehesten über rfkill"?
<bumblebee> was ist rfkill?
<bumblebee> und warum nur wahrscheinlich und am ehesten?
<stevieh> weil ich nicht Jesus bin?
<stevieh> weil du auch noch mal tante gugl nach rfkill fragen kannst, wenn ich dir das so hinwerfe?
<stevieh> die meisten leute wollen ihr wlan nicht dauerhaft aus haben.
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill/
<le_bot> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumblebee> ich habe keine zeit und keine lust, mir für jede noch so kleine standard-aktion seitenweise zeug durchzulesen.
<bumblebee> ich dachte, ubuntu wäre bedienungsfreundlich. ist es offenbar nicht.
<bumblebee> unfassbar, dass man nicht mal das wlan deaktivieren kann.
<stevieh> tja, das ist bei Windows echt alles einfacher.
<stevieh> da genügt es bei Fehler "0xce356" im Gerätemanager grzgrmwpf.dll zu deaktivieren und gut ist.
<bumblebee> was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass es unter ubuntu keine möglichkeit gibt, sein wlan dauerhaft abzuschalten? wieso merkt es sich nicht, dass ich wlan NICHT haben will?
<stevieh> lies den link oben und gut ist.
<bumblebee> es merkt sich doch auch, dass ich den nachtmodus haben will. den muss ich nach einem neustart auch nicht ständig neu aktivieren.
<bumblebee> das ist einfach krass unlogisch.
<Frickelpit> deaktivier wlan im BIOS
<Frickelpit> mh, der is gar nit mehr da … egal
<stevieh> nix da. der brauch nen Gerätemanager
<Rolfi> Habe gerade kein Problem. Wollte mich als Senior einfach nur mal bei den Leuten bedanken, die hier kostenfrei anderen helfen.
<stevieh> :-D
<tokam> Hi
<tokam> Ist hier jemand der vmware mit Ubuntu 17.10 nutzt_
<tokam> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-modconfig: Relink `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libbsd.so.0' with `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/librt.so.1' for IFUNC symbol `clock_gettime'
<bumblebee> was bedeutet [ XOFF ignoriert, murmel murmel ]?
<bumblebee> ich drehe hier echt noch durch mit diesem mist.
<koegs> tokam: ich spiele mal google für dich https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1715552
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1715552 “VMWare does not start” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tokam> koegs: der bugfix geht nicht
<tokam> Failed to get gcc information.
<tokam> Da war ich heute schon. 
<tokam> Dann habe ich gcc auf eine 4.x version gedowngraded... 
<tokam> aber es hat nicht geholfen.
<koegs> und v14 anstatt v12.5 hast du probiert oder tatsächlich nur die erwähnte v12.5?
<tokam> Ich hatte mir eine aktuelle runtergeladen sekunde.
<tokam> VMware-Player-12.5.9-7535481.x86_64.bundle
<koegs> bumblebee: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/71053/what-does-xoff-ignored-mumble-mumble-error-mean
<le_bot> Title: nano - What does "XOFF ignored, mumble mumble" error mean? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<tokam> ich teste kurz die 14er
<bumblebee> koegs: danke
<tokam> Ich glaube ich mappe map ыгвщ auf sudo :D 
<tokam> Falls der Keyboard switcher nicht an ist.
<tokam> канн дас еманд лесен?
<koegs> hier dann bitte weiterhin in deutsch schreiben, danke
<tokam> das war deutsch.
<tokam> koegs: du bist so geil
<koegs> dann halt nicht in kyrillischen schriftzeichen
<tokam> Es läuft. Danke
<tokam> ок
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<jokrebel> tokam: Nutz doch bitte einfach deutsche Schriftzeichen und auch Sprache :/
#ubuntu-de 2018-01-31
<ubu> moin
<ubu> kann man bei strg + print auch im browser scolln um einen größeren ausschnitt (kleine bildschirmauflösung) zu bekommen?
<ubu> ups nicht strg sondern shift
<stevieh1> ubu: wus?
<NTQ> Moin moin. Ich habe seit heute morgen ein komisches Problem. Mein Ubuntu mag nicht mehr jede Adresse auflösen. youtube.com geht zum Beispiel nicht, aber ein Ping an die IP geht. Davon betroffen sind auch Webseiten wie askubuntu.com, freenode.net uvm. Der Windowsrechner hier im selben Netzwerk geht ganz wunderbar.
<NTQ> Ich hab OpenDNS eingestellt, vielleicht probiere ich mal was anderes.
<deem> NTQ: hat der windows rechner die gleichen dns server konfiguriert?
<NTQ> Na toll. Daran lag es. Danke, dass ich mich mal wieder aussprechen konnte. :-D
<NTQ> Jetzt kann ich auch wieder hier schreiben.
<NTQ> Ja, der Windows-Rechner als primären DNS-Server den Router selbst.
<deem> dann ist wohl der dns von opendns kaport
<NTQ> deem: jo, denk ich auch. Ohne geht's ja auch. :-)
<Rolfi> Hallo! Wem kann man Darstellungsfehler im theme ambiance als Verbesserungsvorschlag melden?
<Hestelo> Wie bekomme ich den FPR bei einem Thinkpad T440s zum laufen. benutze Elementel OS  0.4.1 
<k1l_> schau mal auf thinkwiki.de und wenn es da probleme gibt bei den elementary jungs melden
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-01
<dreamon> moin. http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=124966 → Habe 16.04 LTS installiert. Wunder mich das der hier mit 14.04 ankommt aus dem Jahre 2016. 
<le_bot> Title: PasteAll.org - hwe.png (at pasteall.org)
<sdx23> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tadeus_> Hallo, ich hab gestern mit apt Updates gemacht und heute das Problem, dass mein PC beim Startvorgang hängenbleibt. Wenn ich mit dem Kernel 4.13.0-25 starte anstatt ...0-32 funktioniert alles. Wie "repariere" ich das?
<stevieh1> lesen, was da steht bei booten.
<tadeus_> stevieh1, da blitzen ab und an ganz kurz ein paar Zeilen mit Starting oder Stopping auf und das letzte ist wenn ichs richtig erkannt habe was mit "Starting/Stopping User Manager UID 120"
<stevieh1> das ist ein 17.10?
<tadeus_> ja
<tadeus_> hatte vor ein zwei Wochen ein Update von 17.04 auf 17.10 gemacht
<stevieh1> jai. ist das schon lang her... also erstmal mit text booten...
<tadeus_> Wie macht man das wenn ich fragen darf?
<stevieh1> beim booten esc drücken und dann noquiet setzen, ich versuch gerade herauszubekommen, ob das für 17.10 immer noch gilt
<tadeus_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/ hab hier gelesen das es ne Option "text" gibt, aber nur bis 14.04
<le_bot> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> gibt es die /etc/default/grub?
<tadeus_> ja
<tadeus_> da steht was von "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""
<stevieh1> genau, änder das mal in noquiet und nosplash 
<stevieh1> und dann update-grub
<tadeus_> ok, dann start ich mal neu
<tadeus_> stevieh1, also es blitzt der Bildschirm immer noch regelmäßig auf, aber ich konnte die letzte Zeile erkennen. "Runlevel Changes [ok] Reached Target Multi User System [ok] Reached Target Graphic Interface [ok]"
<stevieh1> hmm... das klingt ja erstmal ok
<stevieh1> hast du ne "spezial" grafikkarte?
<stevieh1> geht "Ctrl-Alt-F3" noch? kommst du so auf ne Konsole?
<tadeus_> Wie definiert sich "Spezial"? Hab ne Palit GeForce GTX 1060
<stevieh1> jo, spezial :-)
<stevieh1> und was für treiber hast du da installiert?
<tadeus_> "Nvidia binary driver - version 384.111 von nvidia-384"
<stevieh1> den haste wie installiert?
<tadeus_> Weis ich nicht mehr, ist schon über ein halbes Jahr her
<tadeus_> also war noch zur ubuntu17.04 zeit
<stevieh1> ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus, aber ich vermute, dass nach dem kernelupdate die module nicht neu gebaut wurden.
<tadeus_> ok, kann man die "einfach neu bauen"?
<stevieh1> ist dkms installiert? 
<stevieh1> und schau mal, ob du die als debian paket oder von hand installiert hast
<tadeus_> dkms status gibt das hier aus https://pastebin.com/tPEYsQyJ
<le_bot> Title: dkms status anbox-modules-ashmem, 9, 4.13.0-25-generic, x86_64: installedError! - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh1> k.a. was mir das sagen soll :-)
<stevieh1> dpkg -l | grep dkms?
<tadeus_> was soll ich nachgucken?
<stevieh1> und dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<tadeus_> https://pastebin.com/9LfGWYj2
<le_bot> Title: dpkg -l | grep dkms ii anbox-modules-dkms 9 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh1> jetzt würd ich noch ein dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-384 probieren, danach bin ich draussen, ich befasse mich "aus Prinzip" schon länger nicht mehr mit ekligen Grafikkarten.
<stevieh1> die frage ist: ist das nicht nvidia-current? Warum nicht?
<stevieh1> das wird irgendein ppa sein, vermute ich. und k.a. ob man das für die 1060er karten braucht.
<tadeus_> https://pastebin.com/RZafHPi6
<le_bot> Title: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-384 [sudo] Passwort für tadeus: Removing all DK - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tadeus_> d.h. den Grafiktreiber neu installieren?
<stevieh1> och, das sieht doch erstmal alles gut aus. klemmts immer noch?
<stevieh1> wenn du nochmal bootest schau mal, ob du mit Ctrl-Alt-F1 mehr siehst, nachdem der Bildschirm "schwarz" bleibt.
<tadeus_> stevieh1, vielen vielen Dank, es hat nun normal gestartet
<stevieh1> siehste mal, konnte ich doch helfen.
<tadeus_> nur zum Verständnis, dieses dpkg-reconfigure hat einfach den Treiber neuinstalliert oder?
<stevieh1> neu gebaut even.
<tadeus_> ok, dann nochmal vielen Dank
<stevieh1> eigentlich sollte das automatisch gehen, wenn du den treiber richtig installiert hast, d.h. via nvidia-current. Aber aufpassen, ob das auch die 1060er Karten kennt.
<Tuor> Hi, ich habe gerade mein Lenovo T560 an meinen externen Bildschirm zuhause angeschlossen. Dies musste ich mit einem Adapter tun, denn mein Bildschirm hat nur einen Displayport Stecker und mein Lapto hat nur einen Mini-Displayport Ausgang. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass die maximale Auflösung meines externen Bildschirms 1024x768 beträgt. [16.04]
<stevieh1> Das würde mich wundern, wenn das am Adapter liegt, die sind rein passiv.
<stevieh1> oder ist das ein DP auf VGA Adapter? :-)
<Tuor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26499658/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor> stevieh1: es ist ein multiadapter: Adapter-Input: Mini-DP; Adapter-Output: HDMI, DP, DVI
<LetoThe2nd> xrandr wäre gefragt :-)
<stevieh1> so isses.
<stevieh1> multi adapter. Klingt schon mal gefährlicher :-)
<Tuor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26499669/
<LetoThe2nd> unnichanders
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> jo, das ist nicht viel.
<Tuor> Mein Laptop hat auch ein HDMI-Output aber ich ich weis nicht ob ich ein HDMI-DP kabel hab. Ich such mal. brb
<stevieh1> würde ich wirklich vielleicht mal ein anderes kabel/adapter probieren.
<LetoThe2nd> ++
<Tuor> hm ok. Werd ich tun, muss aber warten, habe gerade nichts passendes hier.... Danke für den Tipp!
<stevieh1> gibt einfach direkt kabel mit mini dp auf dp
<stevieh1> da geht dann auch der Ton drüber.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh1: auch der lehm?
<LetoThe2nd> tätä, tätä, tätäääääää!
<stevieh1> ja, aber der klingt matschiger
<stevieh1> *humpta* *humtpa*
<Tuor> Ton über DP, wusst ich net.
<Tuor> Für heute werden 15" reichen. :)
<Tuor> Unterscheiden sich Display Port 1.1 und Display Port 1.2 Kabel in der Hardware?
<Tuor> brb
<Tuor> moin, wenn ich mich mit einem VPN verbinde wird zwar die Verbindung aufgebaut, aber die DNS-Auflösung geht dann nicht mehr. Ich kann explizite DNS-Server in der Konfiguration angeben, das hilft auch nicht. Ich kann mit offenem VPN verschiedene DNS-Server erreichen und mit dig @dns-server abfragen. Es scheint so, als ob mein Ubuntu-interner DNS-Server dann nicht mehr funktionieren würde.
<Tuor> Ich kann aber keine Logs finden (/var/log). Heissen die Logdateien vom dnsmasq irgendwie anders oder wie debug ich das?
<Tuor> wenn ich kein VPN an hab geht das: dig @127.0.1.1 heise.de
<Tuor> Und wenn ich VPN anschalte, krieg ich von mit dem selben Befehl keine Antwort und dig "hängt".
 * Tuor starte mal den Laptop neu, vielleicht ist nur was K.O.... brb
<Tuor> ping heise.de
<Tuor> ping: unknown host heise.de
<Tuor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26500439/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor> Da ich gerade mit dem Netzwerk herumprobiert habe, sind meine Nachrichten angekommen?
<DaVu> Ja, alles angekommen
<Tuor> thx
<DaVu> Funktioniert es denn, wenn du die IP anstelle des Hosts anpingst?
<Tuor> DaVu: ja.
<DaVu> ok...mehr kann ich dir dann auch leider nicht mehr helfen. VPN ist da leider nicht mein Gebiet
<Tuor> OK thx.
<tojoko> hi
<DaVu> hi
<Tuor> ich habe mal nmcli device show | grep -i dns ohne und mit VPN angeschaut. Der DNS-Server welchen ich von meinem lokalen Netz erhalte wird nicht dur die DNS Server welche ich in der VPN-Einstellung definiert habe ersetzt, sondern ergänzt. Die DNS-Server welche ich vom DHCP im lokalen Netz erhalte, sind durch das VPN nicht erreichbar. Ich müsste also den NetworkManager dazu bringen, nur die DNS-Server zu verwenden, welche ich in meiner VPN-Konfiguration 
<Tuor> hinterlegt habe.
<Tuor> nutzt 17.10 X oder wayland?
<koegs> Tuor: per Default wayland, kannst aber im Login Screen umstellen
<Tuor> koegs: ok thx.
<k1l_> bei der 18.04 lts wird wieder X als standard  gesetzt sein.
<Tuor> ok. Ich werd erst schauen müssen, hab ne nvidia karte....
<Tuor> soll ja nicht immer nur rund laufen mit wayland und nvidia^^
<Tuor> lol die kiste bootet nicht mal. Scheint ein Kernel-Problem zu sein. :(
<Tuor> kan ich 17.10 mit einem 4.14.x kernel aufsetzen?
<Tuor> Der Bug soll in 4.14 gefixt sein...
<k1l_> wenn du nvidia hast. dann nomodeset als kernel parameter nehmen. dann damit booten. dann nvidia treiber von ubuntu installieren. dann ohne nomodeset rebooten
<Tuor> k1l_: oh ok thx.
<Tuor> wie ging das installieren vom nvidia treiber im terminal nochmals (kubuntu 17.10).
<Tuor> (das mit nomodeset gingn nich, dann ging meine tastatur nicht) habe im recovery modus gestartet
<Tuor> gefunden: ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Tuor> Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich zwar starten kann, aber nur wenn ich erst im abgesicherten modus starte und danach continue auswähle. 
<Tuor> Irgendwas stimmt noch nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-02
<Tuor_> Hi, ich habe jetzt ein nagel neues Mini-Displayport zu Displayport Kabel und habe Kubuntu 17.10 live vom USB-Stick gestartet. Wenn ich den externen Bildschirm anhaenge, zeigt xrandr: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26505319/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_> Ich habe ja gestern schon wegen diesem Problem geschrieben. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Lapto anfaengt zu "spinnen" wenn ich den Bildschirm mit dem neuen Kabel oder aber auch mit dem alten Kabel und dem Adapter anschliesse. Was heisst spinnen?: Er reagiert fuer kurze Zeit nicht. Ich kann dann weder Tippen noch Fenster Wechseln. Kurze Zeit: <1sec bis ~3sec. Auch jetzt waerend dem Tippen dieser langen Mitteilung ist es zweimal pas
<stevieh1> das war ein L460 oder so? Der hat Intel Grafik?
<tomreyn> 17.10 kommt per default mit wayland, was noch nicht 100%ig funktioniert. probier's mal mit xorg (solltest du beim 17.10 login auswählen können), und am besten auch mit einer aktuellen 16.04 (einfach vom desktop installations-iso booten), um hardware-/firmware-probleme auszuschließen.
<tomreyn> obwohl... die xrandr-ausgabe stammt von xorg, also hast du das schon laufen. aber probier trotzdem mal ne andere ubuntu-version.
<tomreyn> Tuor_: ^
<tomreyn> (und sorry, ich muss leider schon wieder weg für ne stunde oder so)
<stevieh1> man kann das doofe wayland auch schon für den xdm abstellen
<Tuor_> oh war ein moment weg. also ich habe auf dem Laptop 16.04 installiert und nun mit 17.10 live gebootet und es verhaelt sich bei beiden gleich.
<stevieh1> das ist doch ne Intel grafik, oder? Was für ein Bildschirm ist das denn?
<Tuor_> ich bin ueber x11 eingeloggt.
<Tuor_> stevieh1: ja es ist intel. asus 27" 144hz... ich sehe gerade keinnen genauen namen. also als ich mit debian drauf hatte ging es. also sollte die graphikkarte es in der theorie hinkriegen.
<stevieh1> strange. Das sollte alles sehr unkritisch sein
<stevieh1> schau mal in die xorg.0.log, ob er da ne sinnvolle grafik hw erkennt...
<Tuor_> vielleicht boot im mal debian live und schau obs da noch geht. nicht dass es ein hardware fehler ist^^
<Tuor_> ok sec
<Tuor_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26505709/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh1> weg isser
<empedokles78> Ich habe u-block origin in firefox: Das Problem ist, manchmal funktioniert das Blocken auf einmal nicht mehr. Gibt's einen besseren Adblocker?
<holgersson> empedokles78: Ich kenne keinen besseren; vielleicht können wir Dir bei der Bedienung helfen - oder einen Bug melden. Kannst Du bitte etwas detailierter Beschreiben, was genau nicht funktioniert? Siehst Du auf manchen Seiten trotzdem Werbung?
<holgersson> *beschreiben
<empedokles78> holgersson, ja, manchmal wird überall dennoch werbung angezeigt, ich denke nicht, dass ich etwas verstelle. :)
<empedokles78> okay, vielleicht hat einfach jemand auf den knopf oben rechts geklickt.
<holgersson> empedokles78: Ein paar Seiten sind auf den Trichter gekommen, Werbung selbst auszuliefern, d.h. Bilder - und in meinen Augen richtig nervig - sind dort Gifs zu finden. Die kommen aber von der gleichen Domain wie die eigentliche Seite und sind deswegen nicht in den Filterlisten. 
<holgersson> empedokles78: Oder der Adblocker war einfach aus, ja :-D
<holgersson> empedokles78: Hast Du vielleicht eine Beispiel-Website?
<k1l_> evtl hat ein user den auch ausgemacht, um eine seite anzugucken, die einen adblock-blocker hat und hat ihn dann nicht wieder angemacht
<dreamon> N'Abemd. will eine SSH Verbindung aufbauen. Leider krieg ich -> dispatch_protocol_error: type 51 seq 4
<k1l_> das ist so nicht aussagekräftig genug. mach mal ssh mit dem -v dran
<k1l_> wohin verbindest du da? 
<dreamon> nach hause auf einen Raspberry
<dreamon> rsync -avzt --rsh 'ssh -p 2231' $server:$dir/ $recieve --files-from=/tmp/fileliste
<dreamon> Sorry..hab das in einer rsync drin stehen. per ssh kann ich mich verbinden..
<k1l_> und das gibt trotz -v nicht mehr aus?
<dreamon> mom.. ich muß etwas tiefer graben.. um den fehler besser zu sehen.. 
<Matze202> hat bitte jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Portabfragen auf dem Port 53 für dnsmasq wieder freimachen kann, wenn mir nicht angezeigt wird, welche PID/Programmname das verwendet?
<Matze202> tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          217496039  -                 
<holgersson> Matze202: Schau als root, dann siehst Du, was da lauscht :)
<holgersson> Matze202: 127.0.1.1:53 klingt aber verdächtig nach systemd-resolved.
<Matze202> holgersson, thx, komisch das ist ja noch dnsmasq und das läuft darauf auch weiter obwohl ich es jetzt nochmal gestoppt habe
<holgersson> Matze202: Als was für ein user? NetworkManager kann auch dnsmasq für DNS-Caching starten.
<Matze202> holgersson, als root, ich bin dabei die dnsmasq einzurichten, damit ich mehrere Domains mit wildcard auf einem Script auf dem apache2.4 habe, aber der dnsmasq lässt sich nicht mehr restarten, weil er sich den Port 53 nicht holen kann
<holgersson> Matze202: Ich kenn Dein Setup nicht ;-) Falls das trotz des Apaches ein Desktopsystem ist, dann könnte der dnsmasq wie gesagt durch NetworkManager gestartet worden sein, dann aber AFAIK eher als user nobody.
<holgersson> Matze202: Ansonsten wurde eine alte dnsmasq-Instanz nicht sauber beendet; wäre die Frage, wieso.
<holgersson> Matze202: Abhelfen kannst Du Dir aber mit kill <PID> oder killall dnsmasq (was wirklich *alle* tötet)
<Matze202> holgersson, thx, ich kille mal
<holgersson> viel Vergnügen ^^
<Matze202> holgersson, htop sagt dass es von nobody gestartet ist und ich habe es jetzt mit sigterm versucht zu killen, aber leider ohne erfolg ;(
<holgersson> Matze202: Läuft dort ein Networkmanager?
<k1l_> ist das ein desktop?
<Matze202> k1l_, holgersson ja ist mein homerechner, was ihr wahrscheinlich mit desktop meint
<Matze202> holgersson, ja der läuft auch noch
<k1l_> Matze202: desktop im sinne von "da läuft ein desktop environment". so zum klicken mit der amus
<k1l_> *maus
<k1l_> weil die bringen meistens den networkmanager mit. und der ist eben auf desktop betrieb ausgelegt.
<Matze202> k1l_, ja genau, mit grafischer oberfläche ;)
<Matze202> k1l_, holgersson mit "lsof -i :53 -S" wird mir folgendes ausgegeben http://termbin.com/rehh
<holgersson> k1l_: damit läuft dnsmasq durch den nm ;-)
<Matze202> holgersson, kann man den dnsmasq im networkmanager irgendwie deaktivieren, dass ich den anderen starten kann?
<holgersson> Matze202: Ja. Schau mal in 'man NetworkManager.conf' nach dem Eintrag "dns".
<holgersson> Matze202: In /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/ müsste eine Datei liegen, in der es auf dnsmasq gesetzt ist.
<Matze202> holgersson, den eintrag in der /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf hatte ich bereits auskommentiert als die Probleme mit dem dnsmasq auftauchten und trotzdem läuft der weiter :(
<Matze202> ich starte mal neu, vielleicht fängt er sich dann wieder
<holgersson> Matze202: Dann setz’ den Wert auf einen anderen. Ich hab nicht nachgeschaut, was der Standard ist. Natürlich musst Du den Dienst danach neustarten.
<Matze202> ich starte erstmal neu, mal schaun was der dann macht
<Matze202> holgersson, zum glück kam ich nach ner weile wieder hier in den irc rein, aber jetzt komm ich nicht mal mehr auf google, dafür gehen meine localen domains, bin langsam am verzweifeln
<holgersson> Check mal deine /etc/resolv.conf :-D
<holgersson> Matze202: Also sorry, ich bin grad zu müde um dir vernünftige Tipps zum Einrichten deines lokalen DNS-Setups zu geben. Entweder Du fuchst Dich jetzt noch allein durch, oder setzt es erstmal auf den alten Zustand & fragst morgen/am Samstag nochmal jemanden hier :)
<Matze202> holgersson, da gibts nur eine nicht kommentierte Zeile und die lautet: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Matze202> holgersson, super Tip, habe "nameserver 8.8.8.8 hinzugefügt und nun funktioniert es wieder ;)
<holgersson> autsch, Google-Server.
<Matze202> war nur kurz zum testen, ich such gleich von meinem Serverzentrum die raus
<holgersson> OK :)
<Matze202> aber ohne dem tip hatte ich warscheinlich noch tage gesucht
<Matze202> holgersson, ich danke dir sehr ;)
<holgersson> Kein Problem
<holgersson> glibc sorgt dafür, dass zumindest die ersten drei Einträge (in neueren glibc-Versionen IIRC mehr) für "nameserver <IP>" in /etc/resolv.conf zur Namensauflösung benutzt werden.
<holgersson> Aber Du solltest dir mal ein Konzept überlegen für deine Namensauflösung, weil eine dnsmasq-Instanz, die gleichzeitig lokal DNS-Aufrufe cacht und als Server für den Rest dient schon ganz nett ist.
<Matze202> auch gut zu wissen, aber als nameserver reichen mir in der regel 2 bis max 3 ;) zum glück ;)
<Matze202> holgersson, glaub ich dir, ich werde mir das bestimmt mitte des Jahres genauer ansehen, bis dahin habe ich viel zu programmieren, wofür ich die Wildcards brauchte
<Matze202> holgersson, ich wünsche dir und allen anderen erstmal eine gute Nacht und mache heute auch nicht mehr so viel vor dem schlafen ;)
<Matze202> arg die nameserver meines Serverzentrums bringen mir leider garnichts, da bekomme ich nicht mal die Seiten auf meinem angemieteten Server aufgerufen
<Matze202> scheinbar sind die falsch
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-03
<dreamon> Zu deiner Info wegen der SSH Verbindung → dieser Parameter verursachte das Problem -o ServerAliveCountMax=2
<tomreyn> drum ist's immer gut gleich drauf hinzuweisen wenn man vom default abweichende settings nutzt.
<a_> kann ich packete aus 17.10 in 16.04 installieren? :-P
<k1l> besser nicht
<a_> schade, brauche cuda-8.0 mit passendem treiber
<k1l> es gibt von dem graka treiber team ein ppa mit aktuelleren treibern
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial   
<le_bot> Title: Proprietary GPU Drivers : “Graphics Drivers” team (at launchpad.net)
<a_> danke probier ich aus
<k1l> lies aber oben die beschreibung
<stephan1> Guten Abend!
<tomreyn> dito
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-04
<Sebl79> .
<starter> kann ich für wine-anwendungen den internetzugang sperren?
<dadrc> nicht so ohne weiteres
<starter> bfn
<unnamed> frage: soll ich den intel microcode unter zusätzliche treiber aktivieren oder nicht? vor und nachteile?
<k1l_> ja
<ppq> unnamed, das eine update, das letztens in den medien war, wurde zurückgezogen. das was ubuntu dir anbietet, ist davon nicht betroffen. kannst du ruhig installieren
<unnamed> k1l_: ist die meltdown geschichte ohne bios update nur per aktiviertem microcode "fixbar" oder ist das alles schon über andere updates gefixt?
<k1l_> ist halt aber keine hilfe gegen die spectre sicherheitslücke, weil intel selber noch keine ahnung hat wie sie das fixesn
<Tremere> hallo leute. ich bräuchte mal kurz eure hilfe bitte oO
<Tremere> betrifft audible unter 14.04. kennt sich da zufällig jemand aus?
<Tremere> ist überhaupt jemand da? oO
<Matze202> da sind mit sicherheit viele, stell deine Frage einfach und der sich damit auskennt, wird sich dann melden, ich kenne mich mit dem aber nicht aus
<Tremere> okay folgendes: ich musste vor einer weile den pc neu aufsetzen (warum ist für den fall nicht wichtig). nun habe ich beim audible-manger das problem, dass dieser sich zum registrieren nicht mit dem audible-server verbindet. ich bekomme immer die meldung "schwerwiegender fehler im programm manager.exe". vor dem neu aufsetzen ging audible noch. ich hab keine ahnung, obs an wine liegt oder woran sonst. wie bekomme ich audible dazu, 
<Tremere> scheint, als würde ich die antwort hier nicht finden oO
<Matze202> bissel Geduld muss man öfters und erst recht in den Nachtzeiten haben
<Tremere> hm
<Matze202> ich nutze diese Zeit dann für Recherchen im Internet, gelegentlich finde ich dann selbst die Lösung oder sonst am nächsten Tag nochmal versuchen
<Tremere> tja, ich hab leider keine lösung gefunden. oder bin zu blöd, sie zu verstehen. deswegen bin ich ja hier
<frostschutz> neu aufsetzen und dann mit 14.04? :-O funktioniert das hier? https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/audible-hoerbuecher/5/#post-8821665 demnach braucht man für audible gar kein wine mehr. hörbuch im browser runterladen und damit abspielen
<le_bot> Title: Audible Hörbücher › Multimedia › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-28
<empedokles78> sd
<empedokles78>   
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> mein Mauszeiger ist ein crosshair und ich kann keine Klicks mehr ausüben in keinem Fenster
<tokam> Ich kann nur noch mit der Tastatur arbeiten
<tokam> Das ganze wurde ausgelöst durch ein arbeiten in calc.
<tokam> Die Anwendung in calc reagiert gerade komisch 
<tokam> wenn ich mit der Tastatur arbeite verhält sie sich als ob noch etwas ausgewählt wäre
<LupusE> hast du auf die 'rollen' taste der tastatur (oben recht weit rechts) gedrueckt?
<tokam> jetzt auf einmal geht die Maus wieder
<LupusE> das moegen spraedsheet anwendungen nicht.
<tokam> ich habe sie glaube ich gedrückt um das problem auszulösen
<tokam> nun sind noch einige zellen lila umrandet aber ich bekomme es nicht weg
<tokam> ich denke es ist nur ein grafik bug
<tokam> aber das navigieren in den zellen mit pfeiltasten ging auch nicht mehr
<tokam> neustart von calc nun
<tokam> LupusE: Ich habe den gleichen Bug wieder nun.
<tokam> Ich habe diese Taste sicher nicht gedrückt sondern nur mit der normalen maustaste das dropdown geöffnet
<NTQ> Nutzt hier jemand Synergy zwischen Windows und Ubuntu? Seit einer Weile funktioniert die Zwischenablage nicht mehr mit Sonderzeichen. Ich kopiere was in Windows und füge es in Ubuntu irgendwo ein, wobei alle Sonderzeichen mit ? ersetzt werden, z.B. äöüßé und sonstige Unicode-Zeichen.
<NTQ> Ich habe schon eine ältere Version von Synergy auf beiden Seiten getestet, die früher immer funktionierte, aber es hat sich am Problem nichts geändert. Jetzt vermute ich das Update von 18.04 auf 18.10 oder noch irgendwas anderes. 
<NTQ> Habt ihr vielleicht einen Ansatzpunkt, an dem ich mit der Suche starten könnte unabhängig von Synergy selbst?
<NTQ> Komischerweise funktioniert es in die andere Richtung problemlos. Ich kann in Ubuntu Umlaute und Unicode-Kram kopieren und 1:1 in Windows einfügen.
<NTQ> Mit dem Tastaturlayout sollte es nicht zu tun haben, denn beim direkten Schreiben funktioniert alles einwandfrei, nur die Zwischenablage ist betroffen.
<Rochvellon> Schau mal die Charsets in den Systemen Dir an. 
<NTQ> Rochvellon: Kannst du das näher erläutern?
<Rochvellon> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeichenkodierung
<le_bot> Title: Zeichenkodierung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<NTQ> Rochvellon: Ich weiß schon, was Zeichenkodierung ist, aber was könnte ich da global umstellen? Meinst du meine locales? Da ist alles de_DE.UTF-8 in Ubuntu, so wie immer. :-/
<Rochvellon> NTQ: ich denke, das hängt bei Dir mit https://github.com/symless/synergy-core/issues/6235 zusammen
<le_bot> Title: Build with unicode charset on Windows · Issue #6235 · symless/synergy-core · GitHub (at github.com)
<NTQ> Rochvellon: Ich weiß nicht inwiefern der Code auf Github noch mit der mittlerweile closed-source-version von Synergy übereinstimmt und ob die Issues da noch irgendetwas zu sagen haben. Aber demnach sollte ja eine ältere Version wieder funktionieren, oder?
<Rochvellon> oder halt selber kompilieren https://github.com/symless/synergy-core/wiki/Compiling
<le_bot> Title: Compiling · symless/synergy-core Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<NTQ> Ich hab das mal im symless-Forum unter meiner Frage verlinkt. Danke für den Link
<Kyrindor> hey, ich nutze ein Kubuntu 18.10 mit nvidia 390 als treiber. Aktuell hab ich noch Probleme mit Tearing und suche dafür eine Lösung.
<NTQ> Gerade ist aus heiterem Himmel gnome-shell abgestürzt und hat alles mit sich gerissen. Jetzt hab ich hier so eine crash-Datei in /var/crash von 180 MB. Wie kann ich das jetzt senden?
<NTQ> Hab schon ubuntu-bug damit aufgerufen, dann kam auch ein Fenster mit einem Senden-Button, aber nichts passierte...
<stevieh> NTQ: lösch es einfach :-)
<NTQ> Hab festgestellt, dass es mit ubuntu-bug gnome-shell funktionierte. Es wurden Daten gesammelt und ich konnte was im bugtracker posten.
<NTQ> Warum ignorieren? Ich hatte ja gehofft die Bugs lassen mit Ubuntu 18.10 nach, stimmt aber wohl nicht so ganz
<NTQ> Jetzt gibt es auch noch einen uploaded-Datei. Das klingt doch gut.
<stevieh> findest du nicht? Ich finde die sind massiv weniger geworden, aber 100% grün ist da immer noch nix.
<NTQ> Ja, gut, vielleicht ein bisschen weniger. Immerhin stürzt Gnome nicht ständig ab, wenn ich meinen Laptop auf die Docking-Station stelle oder weg nehme.
<stevieh> yep, der mehrschirmbetrieb ist echt das grösste problem.
<NTQ> Aber aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich nicht mehr mehr als 3 Bildschirme benutzen. Sobald ich den vierten anschließe, geht der dritte aus und dafür der vierte an. xD Das hat die ganze Zeit funktioniert und dann mitten im betrieb nach sperren des Bildschirms und wieder entsperren nicht mehr.
<NTQ> Sehr merkwürdig. Da waren auch keine Updates involviert oder Neustarts
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-29
<wangata> hallo darf man hier eine Frage stellen die nicht direkt mit ubuntu zu tun hat?
<apollo13> wenn sie mit mint zu tun hat nicht :þ
<wangata> nene debian
<wangata> pass auf... ich habe seit 7 jahren kein linux mehr genutzt,.. hab die kiste angemacht und probiert meine nvidia graka treiber wie gewohnt via download und ./run zu installieren... leider funktioniert das nicht mehr also habe ich mir einfach ein tutorial reingezogen was auch schluessig klingt... problem an der sache ist.. sobald ich den nvidia-driver an sich installieren will bekomme ich nur fehlerhafte ausgaben und 
<wangata> abhängigkeitsprobleme von packeten ... die ich nicht nachinstallieren kann.. hab das ganze gepastet .. ich poste es mal mit …...https://www.paste.org/96879         https://paste.ofcode.org/qx77thu3hGCsUaHcSkHvkd
<le_bot> Title: Paste code - paste.org (at www.paste.org)
<LupusE> wangata: es gibt packete dafuer. siehe https://packages.ubuntu.com/nvidia
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- nvidia (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> siehe auch den hinweis: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/#Nvidia-Treiber-Installer
<le_bot> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> und im schlimmsten Fall einfach mal bei Debian nachfragen, wenn du Debian benutzt
<LupusE> und dass es nicht mehr funtktioniert wie vor 7 jahren liegt daran, dass es nun besser ist. wer auf shcmerzen steht versucht dann noch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation/
<le_bot> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> achso, debian ... das ist nochmal eine andere hausnummer.
<DaVu> deswegen sagte ich es ;)
<LupusE> ich lese fragen der benutzer genauso wie benutzer die vorhandenen dokumentationen. mein fehler.
<DaVu> hehe ;). Alles gut
<DaVu> wangata: DAs hier wird dir wahrscheinlich weiter helfen: https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<le_bot> Title: NvidiaGraphicsDrivers - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<DaVu> damit ist es hier bzgl Debian Support aber auch shcon durch. Sonst haut man uns auf die Finger
<emanuel1205> guten nabend 
<ppq> hallo
<emanuel1205> ich möchte den laapy meiner mutter von mint 17 auf mint 19 upgraden reicht das aus wenn ich im terminal /sudo apt upgrade eingebe
<ppq> gut möglich, aber frag besser die mint-leute. das hat nicht mehr viel mit ubuntu zu tun
<ppq> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<emanuel1205> danke
<emanuel1205> haben die auch einen deutschen kanal
<ppq> ich glaube nicht, aber da hängen sicher einige rum, die deutsch sprechen
<emanuel1205> dann probiere ich es mal danke
<ppq> keine ursache
<Kali_Yuga> Hallo wie bekomme ich diesen "swipe" bildschirm in ubuntu 18.04 ausgestellt? mein pc ist kein smartphone. danke
<Kali_Yuga> ich meine den sperrbildschirm mit den 3 pfeilen und der riesigen uhr
<stevieh> schau mal nach einer "Disable Screen Shield" extension
<Kali_Yuga> stevieh: ich muss wirklich ne extension dafuer installieren? muss erstmal gucken wie das geht, hab wenig erfahrungen damit. ich gucks mir mal an, danke 
<ring0> Kali_Yuga, geht fix
<ring0> erst https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell/Extensions/#Voraussetzungen
<le_bot> Title: Extensions › GNOME Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> dann die extension hier auf on schalten https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/672/disable-screen-shield/
<le_bot> Title: Disable Screen Shield - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-30
<LupusE> good morning
#ubuntu-de 2019-01-31
<stevieh> gibt es die nautilus-actions noch im gnome3?
 * j0k kennt die nicht
<stevieh> ich such was um wirklich schnell mal ein bild oder irgendwas in meinen webspace hochzuladen und da dachte ich ein rechtsclick im Nautilus das wäre schick.
<j0k> ach und das gabs mal?
<drc> stevieh: ich glaub, sie haben das ein bisschen geändert, aber du kannst weiterhin skripts an die richtige stelle werfen und sie werden dann im menü angeboten
<stevieh> ah?
<drc> ~/.local/share/nautilus/scripts
<drc> oder nautilus-scripts-manager installieren, der macht sowas für dich
<stevieh> merci, mal probieren.
<j0k> stevieh: hab zwar kein Gnome mehr am Start aber Nautilus hab ich noch. Kann da wunderbar Dateien per Rechtsklick in die Dropbox verschieben
<stevieh> j0k: ja, aber was nützt mir die Dropbox?
<stevieh> drc: schick, geht! Danke!
<drc> =)
<stevieh> muss ich nur noch ein sinnvolleres script als foo.sh schreiben :-)
<drc> rm -rf "$@"
<stevieh> "was machtn das"?
<drc> offensichtlich ein shortcut für readmail --really-fast
<drc> sieht man ja auch an dem @, dass das was mit mails zu tun hat
<stevieh> ah.
<drc> und weil das hier geloggt wird: don't try this at home, kids.
<stevieh> ich wollte schon sagen, gleich gibts nen Anschiss :-)
<j0k> stevieh: Dachte halt von wegen "per rechtsklick in Webspace hochladen"
<stevieh> j0k: ja, aber dropbox ist ja kein webspace sondern ne dropbox ;-)
<stevieh> aber geht ja 1a mit den scripten. Ich wusste nicht, dass es die noch gibt.
<j0k> stevieh: na prima. Aber ich dacht ja schon das Dropbox irgendwie auch n Webspace is
<stevieh> aber nur irgendwie und schon gar nicht "mein" webspace 
<stevieh> ich versuche dieses ganze gecloude ja eher zu vermeiden.
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-01
<Herbert-51> Moin alle
<DaVu> moin
<Herbert-51> hatte mein rechner laufen die nacht und komme ben hin und er sagt das dass root verzeichnis voll ist :-(
<DaVu> df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> 30 gb für 18.10 dachte ich sollte reichen
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-51: kommt drauf an. und wenn du dein home nicht abgetrennt hast sind 30gb schon oft sehr knapp
<Herbert-51> wie bekkomme ich denn jetzt von einer platte was weg und auf das root drauf?
<Herbert-51> doch das home ist abgetrennt
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-51: ansonsten sind vielleicht nur ein paar caches voll. schau mal ob dir "sudo apt-get autoclean" für den start hilft
<DaVu> gib doch mal bitte die Ausgabe des Befehls oben
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JCchr4tHRp/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ok, dann versuch doch mal das, was leto vorgeschlagen hat
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-51: mit ncdu -x (ncdu muss man aber nachinstallieren) kannst du dann auch mal auf die suche danach gehen wo der platz denn hinverschwunden ist
<Herbert-51> ich habe ja noch genug platz auf dem home laufwerk aber wie bekomme ich das rüber
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-51: das bekommst du gar nicht ohne weiteres "rüber"
<Herbert-51> habe ich schon. gestartet habe ich im aber er sagt immer noch das fast voll ist
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-51: und was hast du über nacht laufen gehabt?
<Herbert-51> da war nix an. hatte nur vergessen abzuschaalten
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. ein "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" vorweg, und dann nochmal das autoclean
<DaVu> gib mal bitte: apt-get --dry-run autoremove | nc termbin.com 9999
<LetoThe2nd> jo oder das von DaVu, erst mal sehen. gute idee.
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> das ist leer
<DaVu> bitte nur den Befehl, den ich eingegeben habe
<DaVu> es macht nichts, wenn du es mit "nc" und termbin machst
<Herbert-51> hab ich gemacht aber nur nit sudo dafor 
<DaVu> ja, das eben nicht
<DaVu> und wenn du es mit nc gemacht hättest, würde nichts von paste.ubuntu zurück kommen
<DaVu> die URL sollte dann so aussehen: https://termbin.com/s9gi 
<Herbert-51> https://termbin.com/5r82
<DaVu> war das jetzt mit oder ohne sudo?
<Herbert-51> ja
<DaVu> lol
<DaVu> das war keine "ja" "nein" Frage ;)
<Herbert-51> https://termbin.com/uz5p
<Herbert-51> das mit
<DaVu> machs ohne
<DaVu> 10:54:37] <DaVu> bitte nur den Befehl, den ich eingegeben habe
<Herbert-51> das erste ist ohne das zweite mit
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> gut, dann ist da nichts zu entfernen
<Herbert-51> ich habe gestern noch das system aktualisiert und das bankingprogran drauf gebracht
<Herbert-51> das kann aber nicht so viel speicher kosten
<LetoThe2nd> kommt drauf an, und je nachdem wie weit du vorher schon warst kann das den ausschlag geben
<Herbert-51> egal es ist ja speicher da nur eben auf ne andere platte. wenn ich über usb starte kann ich das denn mit gpartet verschieben?
<DaVu> So aus dem Stehgreif würde ich dir einfach empfehlen deine root partition zu vergrößern. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hast du root und home jeweils in einer eigenenn Partition und anscheinend hast du root zu klein gewählt
<LetoThe2nd> wenn sie direkt nebeneinander liegen, *im prinzip* ja
<LetoThe2nd> also die eine verkleinern, anwednen, die andere vergrössern, wieder anwenden
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> rischtisch
<DaVu> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> p1 und p5, also das home ist in einer erweiterten
<LetoThe2nd> sollte schon gehen, aber plan zeit ein :)
<Herbert-51> liegen sie aber erst kommt root dann home. ich muss ja vor home was frei bekommen
<DaVu> hehe
<LetoThe2nd> eben deswegen musst du home nach hinten scheibenvekleinern
<Herbert-51> ja die platte ist aufgeteilt
<LupusE> habt ihr bereits 'du -hs /var/' durchgefuehrt? ggf hilft es ja auch einfach mit 'apt-cahce clean' platz zu shcaffen.
<DaVu> das mit dem Cache hat er wohl schon gemacht, sagt er
<LupusE> (von verkleinern des reservierten Speichers gar nicht zu reden)
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: wir haben uns mal auf das harmlosere autoclean beschränkt, aber ja
<LupusE> okay, dnan lege ich mich wieder schlafen :)
<Herbert-51> den cleaner habe ich schon beim erneuten start ausgeführt sonst wollte er garnicht starten
<Herbert-51> da habe ich schon bissel platz geschaffen
<Herbert-51> 20G	/var/
<Herbert-51> das kommt bei raus
<Herbert-51> Der Befehl 'apt-cahce' wurde nicht gefunden,
<DaVu> typo
<DaVu> apt-cache und nicht apt-cahce
<LetoThe2nd> 20G var?!?
<DaVu> Das ist schon sehr viel, ja ;)
<Herbert-51> das ist die antwort auf der eingabe "du -hs /var/"
<Herbert-51> wie bekomme ich denn auf meinem usb jetzt gpartet drauf?
<DaVu> also mal zum Vergleich. /var/ ist bei mir 3.2 G groß
<LetoThe2nd> auf meinem buildserver sinds 7.7G
<DaVu> gparted sollte eigentlich dabei sein, wenn du Ubuntu von USB startest, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<DaVu> (lange nicht mehr gemacht)
<DaVu> nichts desto trotz würde ich mal schauen, warum /var/ so voll ist
<LetoThe2nd> Herbert-51: hm. setzt du docker oder etwas vergleichbares ein?
<DaVu> snap recht viel, wenn ich das oben richtig deute
<LetoThe2nd> irgendwie so was wirds wohl sein
<Herbert-51> da bin ich gerade bei
<Herbert-51> da ich nicht weiß was docker sind hab ich wohl sowas nicht :-)
<DaVu> also var hat ja nicht viele Ordner. Ich würde mal schauen, welcher genau es so groß macht
<DaVu> bei mir ist es /var/lib/ der von den 3.2Gb 3.0Gb einnimmt
<Herbert-51> gibts da ne möglichkeit wie er nir anzeigt wieviel speicherplatz von den einzelnen verzeichnissen belegt ist
<DaVu> du -hs /var/<unterordner_hier>
<LetoThe2nd> ncdu :)
<LetoThe2nd> und das kriegst auch sicher noch nachinstalliert, da rettet dich die root-reserve
<Herbert-51> log hat 19gb
<LetoThe2nd> das deutet eigentlich indirekt auf ein ganz anderes problem hin
<Herbert-51> und?
<Herbert-51> kann ich die log datein nicht einfach löschen?
<LetoThe2nd> also *theoretisch* kann man da drin viel einfach bedenkenlos löschen. aber schau lieber erst mal, welche logs da tatsächlich so aufgebläht sind
<tomreyn> das systemd journal wird bisher nicht automatisch 'rotiert', könnte darna liegen
<tomreyn> aber 19 gb ist schon arg viel
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dir was 19g ins systemd log klatscht solltest du rausfinden was das war, unabhängig von rotiert oder nicht rotiert :)
<DaVu> log ist bei mir 6.4MB groß ;)
<DaVu> 19GB log...krasser scheiß
<Herbert-51> kern.log hat 149mb
<tomreyn> welche ubuntu-version ist das?
<tomreyn> 18.10?
<DaVu> naja, im verlgeich zu 19GB sind die 150MB nicht viel ;)
<Herbert-51> syslog.5.gz 37,5gb
<Herbert-51> 18.10 ja
<DaVu> Das würde ja schon die größe deiner Platte übersteigen. Die ist ja nur 28GB gro0
<tomreyn> dann brauchst du eigentlich keinen separaten system logging daemon mehr, hast ja systemd-journald
<DaVu>  /dev/nvme0n1p1   28G     26G  498M   99% /
<Herbert-51> das verzeichnis journal hat 850mb
<Herbert-51> DaVu wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?
<tomreyn> konzentrier dich mal nur hierauf: sudo du -hs /var/log/* | sort -hr | head -n3
<tomreyn> das sind die drei größten in /var/log
<DaVu> Herbert-51: du sagst, dass die Datei "syslog.5.gz" 37.5GB (Gigabyte) groß ist. Du hast uns vorhin "df -h" gegeben und das zeigt uns, dass deine Platte eigentlich nur 28GB groß ist. 
<DaVu> von daher bin ich ob der Größe etwas verwirrt.
<DaVu> Lass dich aber mal nicht mehr von mir ablenken
<DaVu> mach das, was tomreyn vorgeschlagen hat
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FwCRT4W3tk/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: sudo tail /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: das lädt die letzten 100 zeilen des syslogs nach past.eubuntu.com
<tomreyn> *paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> nur falls es nen fehler gibt weil pastebinit nicht installiert ist mach stattdessen folgendes: sudo tail /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qzpChw49M9/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> äh ja, 10 zeilen, nicht 100
<tomreyn> ich hätte jetzt erwartet gebaht dass jede sekunde viele zeilen geloggt werden und so das log derart stark anwächst. den zeitstempeln in dem was du jetzt gepostet hast nach zu urteilen ist das aber zumindest jetzt nicht mehr der fall
<tomreyn> denn die zehn zeilen erstrecken sich ja über ganze 20 minuten, das ist ok
<tomreyn> es muss also vorher ein problem gegeben haben
 * DaVu passt auf und lernt dabei noch was
<DaVu> tomreyn: könnte er das syslog nicht einfach löschen?
<DaVu> holzhammermethode
<Herbert-51> ich habe bei der installation einige orobleme gehabt , kann es vieleicht daran liegen?
<tomreyn> was ich dir grundsätzlich empfehlen würde ist rsyslog zu deinstallieren, denn du hast ja noch systemd-journald. letzterer loggt ausschließlich nach /var/log/journal, rsyslogd ist für die miesten anderen dateien in /var/log verantwortlich, die iegentlich jetzt redundant sind.
<Herbert-51> ok , mach ich doch mal. und wie ? :-(
<tomreyn> ich würde den rsyslog erst mal stoppen und dann das syslog kompromieren, verschieben oder löschen. und dann im nächsten schritt rebooten und dann rsyslogd deinstallieren und dann die verbliebenen von rsyslog erstellten dateien (aber nur die!) in /var/log löschen.
<tomreyn> sudo systemctl stop rsyslog
<tomreyn> sudo gzip /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> das haut ggf. nicht hin falls nicht genug ram da ist, aber das wirst du ja sehen ;)
<Herbert-51> bis jetzt arbeitet er
<Herbert-51> gzip: /var/log/syslog: file size changed while zipping
<tomreyn> hast du "sudo systemctl stop rsyslog" ausgeführt? gabs da nen fehler?
<Herbert-51> Warning: Stopping rsyslog.service, but it can still be activated by:
<Herbert-51>   syslog.socket
<tomreyn> pgrep -ifa '.*syslog.*' | pastebinit
<tomreyn> ach, machen wir's einfach: sudo rm /var/log/syslog.1; df -h /var
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r77QVjtkmf/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> damit verlierst du jetzt ein paar logs aber nicht die neusten
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k2t57G2wKY/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> und du hast die ja eh noch im systemd-journal
<tomreyn> okay, dann haben wir schon mal das symptom erfolgreich bekämpft
<stevieh> hab kein bock backlock zu lesen... ncdu ist dein Freund...
<tomreyn> jetzt sind an sich noch zwei sachen offen: rsyslog und dessen redundante logs weg (das ist meine meinung, andere mögen das - ich wüsste dann gerne wieso!) anders sehen, und reboot und apt laufen lassen.
<tomreyn> das kannst du auch in umgekehrter reighenfolge machen, erst rebooten, apt laufen lassen, dann rsyslog + logs weg.
<tomreyn> die ursache ist damit allerdings noch weiterhin ungeklärt.
<Herbert-51> ich möchte noch mal erwähnen das ich kein it - spezi bin :-)
<tomreyn> derzeit scheint das problem nicht mehr aufzutreten dass etwas dein log voll schreibt, aber es ist ja denkbar dass das wieder kommt, deswegen willst du vielleicht nochmal in die /var/log/syslog rein gucken was denn die datei so vollgemüllt hat.
<Herbert-51> erkläre das mal bitte für einen laien
<Herbert-51> wie bekomme ich das jetzt weg
<Herbert-51> kann ich das deinstallieren?
<tomreyn> was ist "das"?
<Herbert-51> rsyslog + logs
<tomreyn> rsyslog ist ein paket, das du deinstallieren kannst, ja
<Herbert-51> mit synaptic ?
<tomreyn> ja mit synamtic oder in einem terminal mit: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt purge rsyslog\*
<tomreyn> *synaptic
<Herbert-51> ok hat er gemacht
<Herbert-51> und nun neu starten?
<tomreyn> ja
<tomreyn> und dann kannst du noch die alten logs durchgucken oder direkt löschen
<Herbert-51> ok gleich wieder da
<Herbert-51> supi, platz hab ich erstmal wieder, nur noch 9gb belegt
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: folgende logs werden jetzt nicht mehr beschrieben und können gelöscht werden: /var/log/{auth.log,kern.log,syslog}*
<tomreyn> ABER: damit verhinderst du auch aufklärung darüber was dir den speicher vollgemüllt hat
<Herbert-51> wie ist das denn jetzt? sind 28gb fürs system zu klein?
<tomreyn> nee, das reicht normalerweise völlig aus
<tomreyn> irgendetwas hat halt rumgesponnen und extrem viel geloggt.
 * Rochvellon hat für / 20gb reserviert
<Herbert-51> das heißt ich sollte jetzt mal drauf achten wass und wo da was vollgemöhlt wird
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: poste nochmal die ersten zeilen vom syslog, vielleicht finden wir's dann: sudo head /var/log/syslog | pastebinit 
<Herbert-51> head: '/var/log/syslog' kann nicht zum Lesen geöffnet werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tomreyn> dann bitte: sudo zcat /var/log/syslog.gz | head -n100 | pastebinit
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rnDmYBCMNH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hmm schieinbar macht der amdgpu-treiber probleme
<Herbert-51> deshalb konnte ich auch 18.4 nicht installieren
<tomreyn> was gibt denn "cat /proc/cmdline" aus?
<Herbert-51> 18.10 ging denn aber 
<Herbert-51> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-13-generic root=UUID=f1a3073c-aa55-4e79-953d-21d789ea86c2 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> okay, standard. und was für ne grafikkarte hast du?
<tomreyn> sudo lspci -knnv | grep -A10 VGA
<tomreyn> | pastebinit
<Herbert-51> das ist ein asrock board die ist da mit drauf 
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NZGZtt6DKN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> okay ne AMD APU
<tomreyn> das aktuellste bios haste ja schon
<Herbert-51> <<< ärgert sich schon langsam nicht beim alten rechner geblieben zu sein :-(
<Herbert-51> ja hab ich aktualisiert
<tomreyn> hmm es gab da nen kernelparameter den man setzen kann aber ich hab leider grade nicht mehr im kopf welcher
<tomreyn> versuche das grade zu finden
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> bin mal 15 min weg komme aber wieder
<tomreyn> okay, ich guck grade noch paar miunten rum, melde mich gleich nochmal zurück
<tomreyn> hmm ich find's nicht, vielleicht hatte ich das falsch im kopf. aber es gibt mehrere leute die schreiben dass eine neuere mesa-version hilft. du hast aber jetzt ja schon mesa 18.2.2.
<tomreyn> padoka hat 19.0 - das kannst du mal probieren: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa
<le_bot> Title: padoka PPA : Paulo Dias (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> ist aber natürlich unsupported
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.10 hat mesa 18.2.8 in proposed, das kannst du mal noch testen - ich tippe das würde wohl schon reichen. ubuntu 19.04 wird mesa 18.3.2 haben.
<tomreyn> !proposed
<tomreyn> ah, falscher channel ;-)
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<le_bot> Title: Testing/EnableProposed - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> oibaf hat auch mesa 19.0, aber ich würde wenn PPA dann eher padoka nehmen, denn da sind auch amdgpu- und X-upgrades drin.
<tomreyn> oibaf: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers?field.series_filter=cosmic
<le_bot> Title: Updated Open Graphics Drivers - since 2011! : Oibaf (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> noch ein hinweis zu den logs: da du jetzt keinen klassischen system(-v) logging-daemon mehr hast, kannst du wie bereits erwähnt einige der logs, die nicht mehr beschrieben werden, jetzt löschen. und ab sofort logs nur noch per "journalctĺ" (mit den vielen --optionen die das bietet) angucken.
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man1/journalctl.1.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: journalctl - Query the systemd journal (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> "journalctl -b -p4" zeigt z.b. sämtliche warnungen und fehler seit dem letzten boot.
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: ich beende dann den momolog hier mal für's erste ;-)
<Herbert-51> so wieder da sorry
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: alles jut, hattest du ja angekündigt. wann hattest du denn 18.04 getestet und was passierte da?
<Herbert-51> also ich habe letzte woche die neuen komponenten bekommen board und cpu
<tomreyn> yo, das sit alles noch sehr frisch ;)
<Herbert-51> wollte danach wie gehabt 18.4 drauf bringen. habe ich aber garnicht installiert bekommen
<tomreyn> nicht installiert? was war dnen der fehler?
<Herbert-51> irgrndwann hatte ich es denn doch rauf aber die grafikkarte machte probleme kein hadmi anschluss usw
<Herbert-51> habe dann die 18.10 genommen und da ging es
<Herbert-51> irgendwas wegen der cpu. ich weiß nicht mehr genau
<tomreyn> hattest du die 18.04 versucht upzudaten oder nur auf dem stand der installations-iso getestet?
<tomreyn> ach wegen der cpu sogar, hui.
<Herbert-51> habe auch ne neue platte und wollte direkt installieren
<Herbert-51> die hardwar ist wohl doch ein bissel neu :-(
<tomreyn> was ich üblicherweise bei 'zu neuer' hardware mache ist die letzte LTS zu nehmen und dann falls notwendig entweder HWE-kernel oder Padoka-PPA, aber das PPA nur so lange bis es mit dem standard-LTS klappt (es werden da ja in der regel patches rückportiert).
<tomreyn> aber das halt auch nur weil ich die ubuntu releases mit kurzer lebensdauer nicht mag.
<Herbert-51> hier haben mir denn ein paar leute geholfen im bios einiges abzuschalten und bei der installation einiges aus und dann hatte es mit der install von 18.04 geklappt aber wie gesagt mit mäßigen erfolg
<Herbert-51> ich wollte auch lieber die 18.4 aber was blieb mir weiter übrig
<Herbert-51> nun nehm ich die zwischen releasses bis die neue raus kommt dann sollte wol alles laufen
<Herbert-51> aber zurück auf deine aussagen oben
<Herbert-51> ich komm da nicht ganz klar mit
<tomreyn> ja so gehts auch
<tomreyn> was ist unklar?
<Herbert-51> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<le_bot> Title: Testing/EnableProposed - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> < meine englischkennt nisse sind nicht die besten, was soll ich da ab oder an schalten
<tomreyn> achso okay
<Herbert-51> <<<< alter mann hatte nie englisch in der schule
<tomreyn> also run mal "software-properties-gtk --open-tab=2" auf
<tomreyn> ruF, nicht ruN
<tomreyn> <<<< alter mann hatte nie tippkurs in der schule
<Herbert-51> :-)
<j0k> die jungen Hupfer wieder ;-)
<Herbert-51> und dann auf vorabveröffendlichte Aktualisierungen?
<tomreyn> genau!
<tomreyn> das wird dir aber dann auch noch pre-release-updates für andere pakete installieren
<tomreyn> meistens ist das kein problem, aber es kann sein dass dann mal ein paar tage was kaputt ist.
<Herbert-51> hee ich will es heile und nicht kaputt machen
<Herbert-51> hat er jetzt neu installiert und nun?
<tomreyn> alternativ bleib bei dem was du hast ;)
<tomreyn> wenn du jetzt "sudo apt-get full-upgrade" ausführst dann haut er dir diese propsed-updates drauf, für alle pakete für die welche verfügbar sind
<Herbert-51> na mal schaun ob der rechner dann noch läuft
<tomreyn> soo schlimm wird das schon nicht
<tomreyn> also das sind keine upgrades sondern bugfixes
<tomreyn> im test befindliche bugfixes sozusagen
<Herbert-51> ok, er läd
<tomreyn> ich weiß auch gar nicht obs da viel gibt - für 19.10 vermutlich nicht so viel.
<tomreyn> *18.10
<Herbert-51> so fertig
<Herbert-51> naja war schon ne menge hyroglyphen auf dem terminal /lach
<tomreyn> kannst dann ja nochmal rebooten - vielleicht hats ja nen sichtbaren effekt.
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> es geht noch :-)
<tomreyn> :-P
<Herbert-51> wenn du dich so gut auskennst kannst du mir denn auch noch einmal dabei helfen mein nummernblock gleich bei der anmeldung anzuschalten
<tomreyn> hmpf also in sowas bin ich leider ganz schlecht
<Herbert-51> da haben wir letztens schon probiert und es nicht hinbekommen
<tomreyn> usability-gedöhns und so ;)
<Herbert-51> ok
<Herbert-51> hätte ja sein können
<tomreyn> da gibts auf alle fälle nen bugreport zu
<tomreyn> für 18.04
<Herbert-51> ach ja was kann denn von den los noch gelöscht werden jetzt
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Herbert-51: folgende logs werden jetzt nicht mehr beschrieben und können gelöscht werden: /var/log/{auth.log,kern.log,syslog}*
<Herbert-51> ja das hat aber alles nix geholfen, egal kann ich ja anschalten
<tomreyn> die drei gelb hinterlegten befehle in der ersten antwort hast du schon probiert?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028428/how-to-set-numlock-on-as-default-at-login-screen
<le_bot> Title: How to set 'numlock on' as default at login screen? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rDKgtKdP5P/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> ich glaube das hatten wwir letztens schon
<tomreyn> ich glaube ich hatte dir letztens mal gesagt dass du die letzte zeile davon ausführen solltest, aber nicht die zwei davor - mein fehler
<tomreyn> okay, wenn das was du gepostet hast das resultat der drei befehle ist dann weiß ich leider auch nciht weiter
<Herbert-51> ich hatte die ersten aber auch gemacht 
<tomreyn> okay, dann weiß ich's leider nicht.
<Herbert-51> ok kein problem ich danke  für die tolle hilfe
<Herbert-51> nun scheind er ja zu laufen
<tomreyn> wenn du magst kannst du gerne nochmal das posten:  journalctl -b -p4 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> dann gucke ich sicherheitshalber nochmal ob dein log noch voll läuft
<Herbert-51> der hängt irgendwie
<Herbert-51> der cursor blingt  immer noch
<Herbert-51> lines 1 - 53 dahinter der cursor
<tomreyn> drück mal: q
<tomreyn> du hast offenbar das "| pastebinit" am ende nicht mitgenommen?
<Herbert-51> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pxKjHqVzCV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> das geht nicht damit
<tomreyn> komisch, hier klappt das
<Herbert-51> Der Befehl 'pastebinit' wurde nicht gefunden, kann aber installiert werden mit:
<Herbert-51> sudo apt install pastebinit
<tomreyn> ah, ja das erklärt's :)
<tomreyn> sorry, ich dachte das wäre seit 18.04 standardmäßig installiert, aber da lag ich falsch
<Herbert-51> jetzt wirds gehen :-)
<tomreyn> hmm die amdgpu-fehler sind leider immer noch da.
<Herbert-51> was hab ich falsch gemacht?
<tomreyn> nix
<Herbert-51> was hast DU falsch gemacht /lach
<tomreyn> auch nix. :) das ist wohl ein bug im amdgpu-grafiktreiber in dieser linux-version
<Herbert-51> ok, und wie repariert man das jetzt? soll ich kettensäge und vorschlaghammer holen oder kann ich damit leben?
<Herbert-51> ist das schlimm? es läuft doch!
<tomreyn> sofern sonst alles läuft einfach ignorieren https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108940
<le_bot> Title: 108940 – QHD bug? drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/../display/dc/core/dc_link.c:1613 core_link_enable_stream+0xc14/0x1040 (at bugs.freedesktop.org)
<tomreyn> äh das ist der bugreport dazu
<Herbert-51> also wenn ich da drauf schaue sehe ich hyroglyphen aus der majazeit :_)
<tomreyn> das wird aber mit neueren kernelpatches irgendwann weg gehen
<tomreyn> ja, archäologie ist nicht für jeden was
<tomreyn> also einfach ignorieren, es läuft ja
<Herbert-51> genau :-)
<Herbert-51> ja denke ich auch wenn ich was merken sollte schreihe ich lauf HILFE
<tomreyn> guter plan find ich
<Herbert-51> kann im moment keine fehler feststellen, sogar der kartenleser der bank läuft und der hatte immer macken gehabt
<Herbert-51> ok , wie gesagt ich danke wie verrückt für die hilfe
<tomreyn> bitte ;-) dann mal schönes daddeln!
<bmbbsr> Guten tag Ich hänge in der Syntax schleife BASH Filename zusammensetzen fn=$(printf "$filename" "_DE_19")
<bmbbsr> Das Klappt aber nicht was mach ich da Falsch 
<DaVu> Was genau hast du denn vor?
<bmbbsr> ich brauche eine neuen Filenamen 
<bmbbsr> filename= "${i%%.*}" 
<DaVu> touch neue_datei.txt
<bmbbsr> Das klammt damit bekomme ich dne Basname
<bmbbsr> an den Basname soll nun aber das neue kürzel drann 
<sdx23> fn="${filename}_DE_19"
<bmbbsr> Danke 
<DaVu> wenn es darum geht eine Datei umzubenennen, warum dann nciht mit mv?
<DaVu> Ich vermute mal, dass du es massenweise auf etliche Dateien anwenden möchtest und das alles in einem Script hast. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei anderen ist, aber kannst du mal das script in nem Paste posten, bitte?
<bmbbsr> ja 
<DaVu> ach, da stehts ja schon ;)
<DaVu> vergiss es, habe mich bei den nicks verlesen
<bmbbsr> Fehlschlag alle dateien heisen nun _DE_19
<DaVu> dann doch mal bitte das script
<bmbbsr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YXR7md6YkJ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Du solltest find verwenden, wenn du nach Dateien suchst. Mit einer for schleife ist das eher unschön
<Loetmichel> DaVu: was ist falsch an "locate" statt find?
<Loetmichel> ich finde find recht "unhandlich"
<DaVu> Ich meine das hier: for i in *.ogv;
<DaVu> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du alle ogv-dateien suchst
<DaVu> mit find kannst du dann auch gleich eine entsprechende Operation auf die Dateien, die gefunden worden, ausführen
<bmbbsr> filename= "${i%%.*}_DE_19.ogv"   das geht
<bmbbsr> Danke es sind nur ausgewählte dateien im ordner 
<bmbbsr> Bin wieder am fummeln Toller service hier 
<stevieh> oller fummler
<unicatx> Hallo, wie kann ich im Schnellverfahren ein leeres HD auf Fehler überprüfen?
<nils_2> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung/
<le_bot> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> unicatx: erst mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<le_bot> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<unicatx> tomreyn, super! vielen Dank! es hat wunderbar geklappt!
<tomreyn> freut mich
<unicatx> tomreyn, sudo dd if=hybrid_iso_image.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M && sync Was bedeutet && sync? Wofür ist sync verantwortlich?
<tomreyn> unicatx: wenn ich (auf einem englisch sprachigen system) "man sync" eingebe dann beschriebt das das als: sync - Synchronize cached writes to persistent storage
<unicatx> thx:)*
<tomreyn> man (paket man-db)  erzeugt handbuch-seiten für die allermeisten befehle in allen sprachen die du im system installiert hast
<Rochvellon> sofern die jeweilige manpage installiert ist
<tomreyn> ja stimmt, manchmal muss man dafür noch separate pakete installieren.
<tomreyn> aber für den hausgebrauch reicht man-db schon aus.
<Rochvellon> alternativ gibts die manpages auch im Internet :)
<unicatx> Hauptsache in DE, EN ist meine Schw
<unicatx> äche
<Rochvellon> unicatx: manpages sind hauptsächlich Englisch
<unicatx> schad
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/de/man1/sync.1.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: sync - zwischengespeicherte Schreibvorgänge in persistenten Speicher synchronisieren (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> bittaschän
<Rochvellon> außer jemand hat sich die Mühe der Translation gemacht :)
<unicatx> tomreyn, top! wie für mich geschnitten:)* thx:)
<tomreyn> da ist schon recht viel übersetzt. von den GNU coreutils-manpages (zu denen die von 'sync' gehört) sind 1698 / 1778 man pages vollständig übersetzt http://translationproject.org/team/de.html
<le_bot> Title: Translation team for German (at translationproject.org)
<tomreyn> unicatx: das nutzt per default "less" als "pager" (anwendung um seitenweise text anzuzeigen), da kommt man durch drücken von "q" raus.
<unicatx> ich partitioniere meine Platte mit fdisk. Beim Erstellen der ersten boot-Partition erhält diese automatisch eine ext2- signatur? Was bedeutet diese und soll man die Signatur behalten oder entfernen?
<unicatx> was hat sie für eine Bedeutung?
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-02
<tomreyn> unicatx: es gibt verschiedene partitionstypen ("l" listet die unterstützten typen auf, "p" zeigt an welche in der partitionstabelle gesetzt sind
<tomreyn> einige partitionierungstools gucken zusätzlich grob was für ein dateisystem auf den partitionen drauf ist, das klappt mehr oder weniger gut. alles was irgendwie nach dem ext-dateisystem aussieht wird dann als "ext2" angezeigt.
<tomreyn> das könnte aber auch ein mirror raid sein auf dem dann ein ext4-dateisystem oben drüber sitzt, solche feinheiten sind dem partitionierungstool zu hoch.
<tomreyn> am besten verschwendet man da nicht viel zeit drauf zu versuchen zu verstehen was da wie angezeigt wird. wichtig ist nur die partiionstypen korrekt zu setzen.
<unicatx> ok, ich habe vorsichtshalber die Signierung abgelehnt. Danke trotzdem für Deine Erläuterungen:))
<tomreyn> ist an sich egal, du machst ja hinterher eh nochmal mit mkfs ein neues dateisystem drauf
<tomreyn> ich würd's wohl auch ablehnen. würde aber auch nicht fdisk verwenden.
<tomreyn> das ist zwar nicht falsch, aber ich find parted weniger schlimm :)
<tomreyn> ein *gutes* partitionierungstool gibt's leider nicht.
<tomreyn> dafür aber 5 mittelgute und 5 schlechte ;-)
<unicatx> :-)) danke nochmal und GN8 aus Stettin
<empedokles78> Hi, ist der Scanner Canon LiDE 300 mit Ubuntu kompatibel? https://www.ips-tip.ch/de/categories/it-hardware/pc-peripherie/scanner/565082-2995c010-canon-flachbettscanner-lide-300#product-info-tab-desc_tab
<le_bot> Title: IPS-Tip Shop : IT-HARDWARE > PC-Peripherie > Scanner > Canon Flachbettscanner LiDE 300 (at www.ips-tip.ch)
<empedokles78> Offenbar nicht so ganz oder?: http://www.linux-community.de/ausgaben/linuxuser/2019/01/ausgebremst/2/
<le_bot> Title: Canons neuer CanoScan LiDE 400 im Linux-Test - Seite 2 von 2 - LinuxCommunity (at www.linux-community.de)
<sdx23> http://sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html das ist die relevante Liste für out of the box Support. Wenn das Gerät da nicht draufsteht, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht oder nur mit Gefrickel zum Laufen zu bekommen.
<le_bot> Title: SANE: Supported Devices (at sane-project.org)
<empedokles78> Leider steht er dort nicht drin. Gibt's andere Hersteller ausser Canon, die gute Flachbettscanner für Ubuntu machen?
<sdx23> Es gibt andere Modelle von Canon, die unterstützt werden, siehe Liste.
<empedokles78> sdx23, vielleicht wird er ja bald unterstützt?
<koegs> empedokles78: wenn du dich darum kümmerst vielleicht
<koegs> Ansonsten würde ich eher nicht drauf hoffen
<sdx23> Verstehe auch nicht, warum man unbedingt ein neues Modell kaufen will. Das ist unsinnig.
<tomreyn> hab nen brother mfc hier, der läuft nicht out of the box sondern man muss pakete von brother installieren die dann sane-support nachrüsten, ist aber nicht allzu viel gefrickel. leider gibts aber keine apt-quelle für die pakete.
<tomreyn> es wäre mal interessant zu untersuchen ob scanner eigentlich auch wasserzeichen einbetten, wie es farbdurcker tun (https://www.eff.org/pages/list-printers-which-do-or-do-not-display-tracking-dots)
<stevieh> ich bin seit jahren sehr zufrieden mit brother und Linux support... und ich find die Geräte auch sehr haltbar.
<empedokles78> sdx23, usb 3.0 support und 4800 dpi (okay vernachlässigbar).
<empedokles78> stevieh, bei brother wird leider gar keiner unterstützt: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BROTHER
<le_bot> Title: SANE: Supported Devices (at www.sane-project.org)
<stevieh> empedokles78: ich hab da nie drauf geachtet. ich hab nur noch so MFC im Einsatz mit der bruder software - und noch nen alten Epson Scanner, wenn ich mal was besseres brauche.
<empedokles78> stevieh, ganz unbrauchbar scheint mir die canon software ja auch nicht zu sein: http://www.linux-community.de/ausgaben/linuxuser/2019/01/ausgebremst/2/
<le_bot> Title: Canons neuer CanoScan LiDE 400 im Linux-Test - Seite 2 von 2 - LinuxCommunity (at www.linux-community.de)
<stevieh> du suchst nen dedizieren Scanner? Hab ich keine ahnung, was man da aktuell nimmt.
<empedokles78> stevieh, was meinst du mit dedizieren?
<stevieh> nur einen Scanner und kein Multifunktionsgerät
<empedokles78> ah, ja, ich denke um kosten zu vermeiden eher einen scanner, evtl. aus der bucht.
<stevieh> das ist nie verkehrt.
<empedokles78> am liebsten wäre mir ein einzugsscanner, aber die sind wohl teurer.
<stevieh> kommt auf die Anwendung an, aber ja, wenn es um grössere mengen geht, würde ich nix anderes nehmen. Für Fotos sind die natürlich nicht geeignet
<j0k> ne Flachbett USB hätt ich noch im Keller rumliegen
<j0k> aber klar ... kein USB 3 und auch keine 4800 dpi ;-)
<empedokles78> j0k, bin aus der CH.
<empedokles78> https://www.anibis.ch/de/d-computer-~-b%c3%bcrotechnik-drucker-~-scanner-flachbettscanner--1930/scanner-canon-inkl-kabel--27348923.aspx?fts=canon+scanner&sf=pri&so=a&view=2&fcid=0
<le_bot> Title: Scanner Canon inkl. Kabel (at www.anibis.ch)
<empedokles78> wäre sane-fähig.
<j0k> empedokles78: dann is das wohl eher schlecht, mit kurz mal vorbeikommen und abholen ;-)
<empedokles78> j0k, diese landesüberschreitenden portokosten sind ein übel.
<empedokles78> was ist eigentlich von diesem design zu halten?: https://www.ips-tip.ch/de/products/71983-ds620z1-brother-ds-620-usb-600-x-600-dpi-die-mobile#product-info-tab-desc_tab
<le_bot> Title: IPS-Tip Shop : IT-HARDWARE > PC-Peripherie > Scanner > Brother Mobiler Dokumentenscanner (at www.ips-tip.ch)
<stevieh> ich glaub einen mobilen Scanner sollte man sich nur holen, wenn man sowas braucht.
<stevieh> sind halt alles unterschiedliche Anwendungen
<empedokles78> stevieh, ja, die sind sowieso nicht supported. Ich versuche mir mal den zu ersteigern: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/canon-scanner-lide220-1044990392/
<le_bot> Title: Canon Scanner Lide220 kaufen auf ricardo.ch (at www.ricardo.ch)
<faekjarz> Hi, ich kann nicht auf FAT32 USB-Sticks schreiben! (Das ist ein Problem, und ich würde es gern beseitigen.) Weder als nicht-root-Benutzer, noch als root. Root kann nicht einmal das Blockgerät, im Blockmodus, beschreiben. Unter Windows 10 ist das Gerät jedoch problemlos nutzbar, beschreibbar, formatierbar. Auch Ubuntu 18.04 kann das Dateisystem lesen, jedoch NICHT SCHREIBEN!
<tomreyn> faekjarz: moin. hast du da mal ne fehlermeldung zu?
<tomreyn> am besten irgendwas das du in nem terminal ausführst und das ne fehlermeldung zurück gibt.
<faekjarz> "ddrescue -vDf /dev/zero /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Corsair_Voyager_GT_3.0" als root sagt "ddrescue: Write error: Operation not permitted"
<faekjarz> selbes Verhalten ohne -D (ODirect)
<tomreyn> faekjarz: du versuchst da einen symlink in /dev/disk/by-id/ zu ersetzen.
<faekjarz> tomreyn: nein, ich versuche ihn zu beschreiben, aber ich teste jetzt mal zwei ebenen höher ../../sdd
<faekjarz> nope, selbe Fehlermeldung. "ddrescue -vDf /dev/zero /dev/sdd" also root meldet noch immer "Write error: Operation not permitted" …auch ohne -D parameter
<tomreyn> faekjarz: geht's denn mit dd?
<faekjarz> nope, "dd: Schreiben in '/dev/sdd': Vorgang nicht zulässig" …total verrückt! da ist auch nix gemountet, hab's doppelt geprüft!
<tomreyn> dann ist der stick wohl schreibgeschützt.
<tomreyn> das machen die von selbst sobald die ihre lebenszeit überschritten haben
<tomreyn> schau mal in dmesg ob da I/O-fehler geloggt wurden
<tomreyn> "hdparm -r0 /dev/sdd" nimmt den schreibschutz wieder raus, aber damit wird erhöht sich die lebensdauer nicht
<tomreyn> -wird
<faekjarz> https://pastebin.com/0vaTegHY …der kernel sagt "Write Protect" ist on, dann aber off. …wenn das ein Hardwarefehler (Stick-Firmware) ist, der sagt "ich kann nicht mehr, ich bin jetzt schreibgeschützt", sollte Windows dann nicht auch auf's Beschreiben verzichten? (ich schau mal bei hdparm rein)
<le_bot> Title: [Sa Feb 2 18:43:57 2019] usb-storage 4-5.1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detecte - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> faekjarz: yo, bei windows sollte das dann vermutlich genauso fehlschlagen, es sei denn die entfernen den schreibschutz automatishc oder so. ich kenn mich im wunderland nicht so aus.
<tomreyn> faekjarz:  wie gesagt: schau mal in der dmesg-ausgabe (order journalctl -b -p4) ob es da schreibfehler gab
<tomreyn> *oder
<faekjarz> HA! hdparm -r0! Läuft! …ich behalte mal das syslog im Auge ;)
<tomreyn> yo, das schriebich ja bereits ;-)
<faekjarz> ja, darum testete ich's auch ;D (danke)
<tomreyn> achso, dachte du hättest das jetzt anderswo gefunden. ok, prima.
<tomreyn> aber ich würd mir da jetzt trotzdem sorgen machen, an sich hätte der schreibschutz da nicht 'von selbst' eingeschaltet worden sein sollen.
<tomreyn> und flashspeicher ist halt...flüchtig.
<faekjarz> ja, ich habe bereits einen neuen USB-Stick bestellt, nur für den Fall… ;)
<faekjarz> Schon irgendwie doof, dass USB-Sticks kein SMART können. (Oder doch?)
<tomreyn> ich würde stattdessen inzwischen lieber kleine ssd's bestellen. speichermedien auf die man sich nicht wenigstens für ne weile verlassen kann nerven am ende doch nur...
<tomreyn> so wie's aussieht sieht die industrie das auch so und flashmedien werden wohl sterben. es gibt bisher kaum usb 3.1-sticks auf flashspeicher-basis. das macht auch keinen sinn, denn die erreichen halt auch nicht die entsprechenden geschwindigkeiten.
<tomreyn> aber auch usb-c gibts nicht sehr viele, und das ist schon der aktuelle standard.
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-03
<Leyla24> Find partner for sex --->>> http://gg.gg/d1bmr
<le_bot> Title: (You have 1 sex request!) (at lanlw.topgirlshere.com)
<empedokles78> gibt's hier einen channel für monitore?
<empedokles78> bin auf der suche für einen neuen entspiegelten büromonitor.
<j0k> empedokles78: probier es mal mit    /msg alis list hardware    oder ähnlichen Suchbegriffen
<nino> exit
<nino> 
<nino> bye
<empedokles78> j0k, danke.
<empedokles78> Doch nichts hilfreiches gefunden. Wer baut heute gute Büromonitore? Mein hp 2035 hat jetzt gut 12 jahre gehalten, aber jetzt geht er ab und zu aus.
<koegs> empedokles78: du bist lange genug hier um zu wissen das hier kein offtopic gewünscht ist
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-27
<doev> was war das schön mit fdisk ... aber mit parted bin ich mir einfach nicht sicher wie ich eine Partition richtig ausgerichtet anlege. Ständig komische Meldungen.
<doev> "Das Beste, was Parted bieten kann, ist von 4096B nach 268MB (Sektoren 1..65534).  Ist dies noch akzeptabel für Sie?" ... Was soll man bitte mit so einer Meldung anfangen?
<doev> Der soll mir einfach sagen, ob die optimal ausgerichtet ist oder nicht.
<doev> oh man, jetzt sage ich "j" und dann .... "Warnung: Die Partition ist nicht sauber ausgerichtet, gemessen an bester Performance."
<drc> Start das mal mit LANG=C oder so, Deutsch ist ja gruselig
<doev> hmm, kann fdisk jetzt GPT? Dann nehme ich doch das.
<doev> ok, ich glaube das Problem war, dass da vorher schon eine Partition drauf war. Jetzt ging es auf einmal.
<taunix__> was versteht man unter einer "sauber ausgerichteten partition"?
<taunix__> ich nehm da immer die platte minus swap
<tomreyn> partitionen beginnen und enden an physischen blöcken (z.b. sektoren)
<taunix__> ich nehm da von soundsoviel gb bis soundsoviel gb
<taunix__> ja, ok, da ist die mb anzeige etwas antiquiert
<Lengsdorfer> namd. Ich hab nun einen Server zusammengebaut und alles läuft zufriedenstellend. Das Ding soll soll nur remote gewartet werden sodass die Grafikkarte darin sinnlos ist. Macht es Sinn die Karte rauszuschrauben? Anders, kann so ein PC ohne Grafikkarte noch normal starten?
<Frickelpit> Das wäre blöd, wenn ein PC das nicht könnte.
<j0k> Lengsdorfer: Keine Onboard Karte?
<Frickelpit> für einen Server spielt das keine Rolle
<Lengsdorfer> ne, keine grafik on board
<Lengsdorfer> Ja, also das ist ein 'normaler' PC
<stevieh> der Stromverbrauch wird minimal sein... 
<LetoThe2nd> die meisten consumerboards machen ohne grafikkarte in etwas das: "piep-piep-peip"
<Lengsdorfer> da ist dieses board drinne:  https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/P7P55M/
<le_bot> Title: P7P55-M | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland (at www.asus.com)
<LetoThe2nd> man kann das bios mal durchsuchen ob mans auf start ohne graka konfigurieren kann, aber üblicherweise gehts nicht.
<Lengsdorfer> Es geht mir weniger um den Stromverbrauch. Ich könnte allerdings die Grafikkarte innem anderen PC gebrauchen.
<stevieh> naja, dann schiess dir doch irgendwo das billigste, was geht und gut ist.
<doev> Selbst Server haben noch Grafikkarten eingebaut.
<doev> Man weiß nie.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: aus dem ganz einfachen grund das x86er-biosse ganz schlecht ohne graka wollen, üblicherweise
<LetoThe2nd> auf ARM, kein ding.
<doev> hmm
<doev> gilt das auch für eine VM? Bin mir nicht sicher, aber starten die nicht auch ohne virtuelle Grafikkarte?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: die haben üblicherweise ein entsprechend angepasstes bios. da ist die wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher als bei echter hw dass das geht.
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-28
<georg_> Moin moin we gehts?
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-29
<Lengsdorfer> moin. Ich habe gelesen, dass nfs schneller sein soll als samba. Ist das akademisch oder signifikant?
<interrobangd> kennt sich jemand mit btrfs besser aus? habe eine knapp 500gb platte, aber btrfs meint es wären 308gb!?
<interrobangd> "btrfs fi df /" -> "Data, single: total=308.00GiB, used=290.33GiB"
<j0k> oh shit! Die GUI von nem Lubuntu 18.04 mag nicht mehr. STRG+ALT+F2 bringt mich auf die Konsole, aber auf der GUI schaltet der Monitor einfach aus (ohne irgendwelche meldungen dass die Auflösung nicht passe oder so)
<j0k> wie geh ich bei der Reparatur vor?
<j0k> no signal - goinbg to sleep. Leider hab ich dort autologin aktiv, weshalb ich gar keinen Loginscreen zu sehen bekomme
<j0k> war ja klar. Mal wieder mit ner NVidia Karte…
<j0k> oh man - immer muss irgendwas sein. Alter Kernel hilft auch nicht
<drc> Sagt `journalctl --boot=0` was dazu?
<j0k> nach was genau muss ich dort schaun? drc
<drc> Weiß nicht, ich weiß ja nicht, was kaputt geht. Wechsel mal zum Loginscreen, wieder zurück und guck, ob dann was im Log steht
<drc> Sonst mal `sudo systemctl restart lightdm` und dann gucken
<j0k> drc: termbin.com/8c1r   abgetippt
<drc> Eventuell auch `journalctl -u lightdm`
<drc> hmhm, das system benutzt gdm3
<drc> dann mal da im log gucken
<drc> sieht aber ansonsten sauber aus, das log
<j0k> das könnte von einem verzwiefeltem reconfigure Versuch stammen
<j0k> ich hatte ziemlich sicher lightdm da am Start.
<drc> ursprünglich müsste das so sein
<drc> aber der bootvorgang da eher nicht
<j0k> ich mach mal ein dpkg-reconfigure lightdm und schalt wieder auf lightdm
<j0k> drc: termbin.com/8k83   abgetippt nach switch auf lightdm und reboot
<j0k> ich will doch nur wieder ne GUI
<j0k> vielleicht versuch ich einfach ob die Onboarkarte geht wenn ich die Nvidia ausbaue :/
<j0k> Hab nun die Nvida Quatro mal ausgebaut. Mal schaun ob weniger mehr ist
<j0k> oh! Da ist schon mal ein Mauszeiger
<drc> j0k: sieht auch erstmal soweit gut aus. Würde sagen, das ist ein X-Problem … nomodeset?
<j0k> nun gut - mit ohne Nvidia geht es wieder. Ich glaub das reicht mir derweil. Danke drc 
<stevieh> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=amazon.speech.sim&hl=en_US&showAllReviews=true wie komm ich an den APK ran? das ding sagt, ich hätte keine kompatiblen devices, was wirklich nicht stimmt.
<HattoriHanzo12> Hallöchen \°(oo)°/... Ich bräuchte mal hilfe :-) Ich würde gerne aus meinem bestehenden System (RaspberryPi) eine ISO als Backup erstellen die ich bei bedarf einfach wieder zurück spielen kann. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin... Hat jemand vielleicht ein Tipp wie ich das anstellen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> HattoriHanzo12: sd karte in einen leser, dd if=/dev/deinesdkarte of=meinbackup.bin bs=1M
<LetoThe2nd> so in etwa.
<HattoriHanzo12> Nein.. Ich meine ehr aus dem laufenden System... Kann ich das genuso machen? Ist ja denn genauso groß wie das System wenn mich nicht alles täuscht... Ein wenig kleiner wäre als backup variante schon praktisch...
<stevieh> kannst es hinterher komprimieren
<koegs> hier gibt es viele beispiele https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/#Image-im-Netzwerk-speichern
<le_bot> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht. für 10 minuten vom netz nehmen und ein einwandfreies komplettbackup haben, oder rumdoktoernund sich über probleme wundern.
<stevieh> naja, wenn man das regelmässig machen will, ists halt so einfacher.
<HattoriHanzo12> Soll ja Automatisiert laufen... Aber ich danke euch erstmal \°(oo)°/
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: man muss ja nicht alles verstehen.
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: was ist da zu verstehen? 
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: ach, egal.
<stevieh> ok
<HattoriHanzo12> ~~~~/exit
<j0k> och ne! Heut ist nicht mein Tag. Nun geht die GUI wieder nicht 
<j0k> termbin.com/7maf
<j0k> warum klappt das unter Lubuntu nicht mit der GUI?
<j0k> jetzt is ne Intelkarte am Start aber trotzdem geht der Mpnitor in Standby nach dem Bootscreen
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo, das ist mal ein Schuß ins Blaue: lxde hat keinen eigenen powermanager und lubuntu bastelt da den von xfce rein. Vielleicht spinnt der aus irgendeinem Grund. Ich würde mal, testweise, xfce-power-manager abschießen.
<j0k> interesanterweise kommt ne GUI wenn man startx auf der tty2 eingibt
#ubuntu-de 2020-01-30
<indy73c> Hallo, ich habe aktuell ein kleines Problem mit Android Studio, wenn ich den Emulatro starten will sagt er er hat keinen zugriff auf /dev/kvm 
<indy73c> Das gehört auch root/root
<indy73c> wie muss ich das ändern damit das mit androidS. klappt
<tomreyn> und deine ubuntu-version ist?
<tomreyn> unter 18.04.3 sehe ich "crw-rw---- 1 root kvm 10, 232 Jan 29 15:58 /dev/kvm"
<indy73c> ja 18.04.03
<indy73c> das root - kvm habe ich jetzt auch so nachdem ich sudo apt install qemu-kvm ausgeführt habe
<indy73c> meinen user habe ich auch schon zur gruppe kvm hinzugefügt
<indy73c> bei mir: crw-rw---- 1 root kvm 10, 232 Jan 30 15:19 /dev/kvm
<drc> na, ist doch gut. dann hast du jetzt zugriff, wenn dein nutzer in der gruppe kvm ist
<indy73c> ja .. startet trotzdem nicht :-(
<indy73c> gleiche FM
<indy73c> muss ich ggf. neustarten wegen dem useradd ?
<drc> hast du dich nach dem ändern der gruppenzugehörigkeit einmal aus- und wieder eingeloggt?
<indy73c> ähm nein
<drc> dann mach das mal 
<indy73c> okay mache ich sobald ich meine aktuellen anwendungen beenden kann (oder laufen die weiter !?!!?)
<drc> nein, die laufen nicht weiter
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1045993/after-adding-a-group-logoutlogin-is-not-enough-in-18-04
<le_bot> Title: gnome - After adding a group, logout+login is not enough in 18.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<indy73c> gibt es den noch andere Android emulatoren die brauchbar sind ?
<indy73c> tomreyn: also doch lieber komplett neustarten ..?
<tomreyn> "loginctl terminate-user <user>" steht da, und das klappt auch. aber vorher ausloggen.
<tomreyn> kannst aber auch neustarten bei bedarf.
<indy73c> glaube ist einfacher
<tomreyn> vorher nochmal updates installieren ;)
<indy73c> hagbe ich gerade
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-01
<schubser> Hallo zusammen,  ich möchte von 19.04 auf 19.10 aktualisieren. [11:23] <schubser> leider hilft keiner der gängigen Befehle, ich bekomme auch keine Fehlermeldungen. Mein System bitet mir gar keine Möglichkeit an auf 19.10 zu aktualisieren
<schubser> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y5nPrdk9pt/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Was sagt denn ein lsb_release -a zu deinem Release?
<j0k> schubser: 19.04 ist ja auch "end of life" seit Ende Januar
<schubser> Ubuntu 1⁹.04 Disco
<schubser> j0k: und deswegen kann ich nicht aktualisieren?
<j0k> ja
<schubser> war das früher nicht lockerer geregelt?
<j0k> hättest Du vermutlich spätestens Mitte Januar machen müssen. Wenn man nicht alle halbe Jahr' upgraden will sollte man besser LTS nehmen
<schubser> also muss ich es neu installieren...
<Frickelpit> Da sind gemischte Paketquellen bei dir aktiv, eine Neuinstallation scheint nicht die schlechteste Idee zu sein.
<j0k> na ja ... lockerer ... die 19.10 gibt es bereits seit Oktober. Da hätte man ja genügend Zeit gehabt. In kürze kommt ja schon wieder die nächste Version
<schubser> ok, verstehe. Danke euch
<ItaloRaver-> hätt nun abe auch gedacht mit dem Update hätt man Zeit bis etwa ende März, April kommt ja erst dat neue o.O
<ItaloRaver-> eventuell könnt auch dat helfen http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<le_bot> Title: Index of / (at old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> ItaloRaver-: wenn man auf dem "nicht LTS Zweig ist" muss man jede Zwischenversion rechtzeitig einspielen. Und das ist halt eigentlich alle halbe Jahr
<j0k> ItaloRaver-: und ja - den Trick mit den old-releases gibt es. Ist aber nicht der normale und auch einfache Weg
<ItaloRaver-> kann man dat eigentlich einfach drüber install ode wie? 
<j0k> Und der Updater sagt einem ja ab dem Zeitpunkt der neuesten Version bescheid (wenn man es nicht ausschaltet)
<ItaloRaver-> klaa abe, 19.04 müsste ja auf 19.10, die 19.10 is imme noch aktuell, müsste dann doch momentan noch gehen ...
<j0k> das siehst Du falls
<Loetmichel> 19.04 findet halt die 19.04 repositories nimmer die es bräuchte um auf 19.10 upzugraden
<ItaloRaver-> abe gehört wohl bald ehe in dat off ...
<j0k> 19.04 muss vor seinem Lebensende auf die 19.10 hochgezogen werden
<Loetmichel> im zweifel kann man ja einfach den /home sichern und 19.10 neu installieren und dann /home zurückspielen... wenn ich mich recht entsinne gabs auch eine methode die "installed packages" liste zu sichern
<Loetmichel> weiss aber nimmer wie das geht
<ItaloRaver-> aha
<ItaloRaver-> jop dat sichern gibt es für die pack
<ItaloRaver-> habe es abe ach noch nicht gemacht
<Loetmichel> was mich daran erinnert: auf der CNC fräse hier is immer noch ein (linuxCNC) Ubuntu 12.10... das sollte ich mal upgraden ;)
<j0k> 12.10? oOH
<Loetmichel> aber das gehört nach "nebenan" :-)
<j0k> vielleicht besser komplett durch nen neuen Rechner ablösen?
<ItaloRaver-> wie geht dat eigentlich mit diesem old releases? 
<ItaloRaver-> richtige auswählen, klaa.dat dann drüber install? 
<j0k> tricky
<j0k> deshalb ja! rechtzeitig vorher ist der normale Weg
<ItaloRaver-> klaa, abe wäre also ne möglichkeit falls nötig
<ItaloRaver-> vorab natürlich imme sichern :-)
 * j0k hat es nie probiert und es ist halt auch nicht supported
<doev> Hallo.
<doev> Habe mir per ecryptfs ein privates Verzeichnis angelegt (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Nutzung/). Kann ich das Automount deaktivieren? Ich will das Laufwerk nur per Befehl aktivieren und durch Kenntnis meines Benutzerpassworts soll man private nicht entschlüsseln können.
<le_bot> Title: Nutzung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> doev: ecryptfs ist deprecated, würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen, jedenfalls nicht auf >= 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> alternativen: dm-crypt LUKS / cryptsetup (FDE), fscrypt- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1756840
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1756840 “Buggy, under-maintained, not fit for main anymore;...” : Bugs : ecryptfs-utils package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<doev> Das Verzeichnis soll halt auf einer unverschlüsselten NAS liegen. Weiß nicht, ob das mit LUKS so einfaach geht.
<LetoThe2nd> veracrypt
<tomreyn> veracrypt für FDE auf linux is so sehr eine lösung wie wine für .exe
<tomreyn> doev: das NAS wäre dann wohl nicht mehr unverschlüsselt. kommt jetzt sehr drauf an was das für ein NAS ist. wenn da ubuntu drauf läuft sehe ich da keine probleme das zu verschlüssels solange die CPU AES-NE kann
<tomreyn> *-NI
<tomreyn> alternativ ginge bei ext4-dateisystem auch fscrypt.
<tomreyn> ich hab die letzte stunde zum stand von ecryptfs recherchiert und auch wenn ich leider keine wirklich guten argumente über die im bugreport hinaus hab weist alles was ich gelesen hab (mal von wikipedia-artikeln abegesehen) nur auf "finger weg" hin.
<doev> tomreyn, werde da dann wohl auch noch Zeit reinstecken müssen. Obwohl ich ecryptfs sehr lange nicht mehr verwendet habe, mag ich das Konzept eigentlich sehr gerne.
<tomreyn> doev: das könnte sich schlagartig ändern wenn du das system nach nem kernelupdate bootest und nicht mehr drauf zugreifen kannst. oder sicherheitslücken bekannt werden die mit unterster priorität (oder gar nicht) angegangen werden weil's inwzsichen in universe ist.
<tomreyn> fscrypt ist allerdings auch in universe bisher
<doev> Die NAS bietet noch iscsi-Volumes als Option an. Muss mich damit mal beschäftigen, evtl. auch eine Möglichkeit.
<tomreyn> das ist jetzt nicht direkt ein verschlüsselungsmechanismus
<doev> ne, aber das Volumen kann man ja dann auf dem Rechner einbinden.,
<doev> .... und damit machen was man will.
<doev> nanja, wie auch immer ich es machen werde. Gut jedenfalls, dass ich vor ecryptfs gewarnt bin.
<doev> bin dann mal schlafen.
<tomreyn> ciao ciao
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-02
<NTQ> Hi. Ubuntu Gnome 19.10 hier. Wenn ich nemo Doppelklick auf ein deb mache, öffnet sich immer das lahm Software-Center und es dauert erst mal ewig bis ich dann tatsächlich installieren kann. Gibt es dafür eine grafische Alternative? Sonst mache ich es nämlich immer im Terminal.
<stevieh> gdebi-gtk
<tomreyn> hmm, vielleicht lässt sich das auch per synaptik machen
<tomreyn> *synaptic
<j0k> NTQ: einfach keine Doppelklick sondern rechtsklick und "öffnen mit" zeigt Dir keine Auswahlmöglichkeiten?
<tomreyn> hmm nee, sieht nicht danach aus. persönlich würd ich ja einfach in nem terminal    apt install /path/to/deb    machen, dann kriegt man auch die abhängigkeiten gleich mit aufgelöst. 
<tomreyn> "sieht nicht danach aus" [als ob das mit synaptic ginge].
<NTQ> tomreyn: Ja, so mache ich es auch immer. Aber so auf Dauer wünsche  ich mir dann doch auch mal weniger das Terminal zu nutzen für so einfache Dinge.
<NTQ> Mit Rechtsklick -> "Öffnen mit" sehe ich nur die Archivverwaltung zum Entpacken. Unter "Andere Software" gibt es dann eine riesige Liste mit allem möglichen und vielem doppelten. Allein Okular ist 18 mal drin, was auch immer das soll.
<NTQ> Da ist auch Software, die ich schon längst nicht mehr installiert habe. Wo holt der das eigentlich her? :-D
<stevieh> gdebi-gtk ist super.
